#launchpad 2005-02-11
<kiko> hey spiv
<kiko> how's it going?
<spiv> kiko: Hey.  Pretty good.
<kiko> but pretty laggy.
<spiv> Once I start waking up ;)
<spiv> :)
<kiko> any news on the sqlobject cache scare? :)
<spiv> carlos's issue?
<kiko> yes. or rather, YOUR issue. :)
<spiv> I meant the one he encountered, rather than owned ;)
<kiko> I was being cheeky
<spiv> It's real problem, but I don't know what the solution is yet.
<spiv> I know enough about it to write a test case for it.
<spiv> There's another problem I'm aware of that may be related.
<kiko> what does the good ian bicking say of it?
<spiv> Overall, there's too many layers involved.  SQLObject does connection pooling and object caching, sqlos hacks those, we hack those a little bit more...
<kiko> it's not necessarily in the sqlobject layer, then?
<kiko> ugh
<spiv> My gut feeling is it should be about 5x simpler.
<kiko> my gut feeling is that any tectonic movements there are going to delay us significantly.
<spiv> Well, I think SQLObject's abstractions for connection management are partly to blame, in a design sense....
<spiv> because that means that sqlos needs to build its own stuff, rather than work with SQLObject.
<spiv> But I agree.
<spiv> I don't want to do open-heart surgery on this stuff, because that will take time.
<kiko> that's what I feel as well
<kiko> but we need to get this resolved once and for all
<kiko> so how about you invest some serious hours into getting down into understanding the issues
<kiko> get some testcases going
<spiv> I wish I could be confident that fixing these latest issues will be "once and for all"... it's been whack-a-mole so far.
<kiko> if I can help in any way, perhaps waving sidnei into the rink if it feels good to you
<kiko> yes.
<kiko> is nobody else using sqlos/sqlobject and the latest set of hacks on top of it?
<spiv> Well, certainly no-one else is using sqlos + initZopeless (i.e. the same SQLObject classes inside and outside of Zope).
<kiko> is that where the problem comes from?
<kiko> changes being done "behind zope's back"?
<kiko> which happens because of the po importd?
<spiv> More generally, changes being done behind the back of SQLObject in a particular process.
<kiko> can you elaborate in 3 lines?
<spiv> Actually, I'm not certain that that's what carlos's problem is, I want to investigate to be sure.
<spiv> But ddaa has hit that with importd, I've hacked around it for now.
<kiko> by forcing a cache refresh at critical points?
<spiv> So, for some reason doing a commit (or an abort) via the proper high-level mechanisms, at least in initZopeless, isn't sufficient to make db updates from other processes visible.
<ddaa> kiko: example: when I reload buildbot, I abort the current transaction and do a select() in sourcesource to catch changes made from lauchpad.
<ddaa> It used to work.
<spiv> In that case, it appears that it's not the cache, but the actual connection objects themselves that need resetting.
<ddaa> I seriously suspect that's a regression which was introduced by the sqlos commit/abort fix.
<spiv> (there's no cache issues -- these objects are new, and so aren't in the cache yet)
<kiko> connection cache?
<ddaa> But I was not able to test that theory.
<ddaa> (lack of time)
<spiv> carlos's problem seems to be slightly different, but I think it may be related, at least in a design sense.
<spiv> In his case, clearing the cache is sufficient, no need to muck about with the actual connections.
<spiv> kiko: Btw, thanks for asking about this.  Explaining things out-loud does help clarify my own thoughts :)
<kiko> talking is good.
<kiko> so tell me more about ddaa's issue.
<kiko> so it doesn't seem to be the object cache, but the connection isn't seeing an updated view of the database?
<spiv> Correct.
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> spiv: in case you missed that, _it used to work_
<spiv> The workaround is to reach behind sqlobject's back, get the actual low-level psycopg connection object, and to a .rollback and a .begin on it.
<spiv> ddaa: I saw :)
<stub> Would this be because a new transaction is being started as soon as the last one is committed, and transaction isolation not letting you see DB changes after that occurs?
<spiv> stub: That's my current hypothesis, yes.
<stub> spiv: Do you have a plan to progress, or do you want mine?
* ddaa --> sleep
<spiv> stub: I've already heard yours, I think?  Close/re-open the connections, let psycopg's connection pooling take care of it.  I like that plan.
<stub> Thats pretty much it. SQLOS's connection descriptor will probably even take care of reopening the connection for you.
<spiv> Right.
<stub> Was there any *reason* the librarian refuses to store the same file with the same filename but different mime-types? Or is that just the way it happened?
<kiko> it's at least interesting
<spiv> It's currently just the way it happened, mainly.
<spiv> The minor advantage is that a file content id + filename is sufficient to know the mime type.
<spiv> Which makes the URLs slightly simpler. 
<stub> Hmm.... we should only ever need to use filealiases though. I'll add a low priority bug on this - the use case is where somebody uploads a file with the wrong mime type and tries to correct this situation by uploading again.
<spiv> Hmm, yeah.
<kiko> they'd need to use a new ID here
<spiv> I've suspected it was a bad restriction, but I couldn't think of a use-case, so called YAGNI on myself before fixing it.
<spiv> But yeah, that might happen.
<stub> kiko: Indeed. The upload should work and we get a new filealias pointing to the same filecontent, just like they tried to upload it using a different filename.
<kiko> should we nuke the original filecontent?
<spiv> No.
<stub> kiko: filecontent is readonly except for garbage collection (in the future)
<stub> erm... writeonce
<spiv> The filecontent is independent of names and mime-types (it's just a sequence of bytes).
<kiko> I see.
<spiv> And uploading the same content twice only writes it once -- the librarian catches dupes.
<kiko> indeed.
<kiko> sounds like the perfect archival mechanism -- the only thing it doesn't help us with is mirroring.
<spiv> (properly -- it actually checks the bytes, not just the SHA digests ;)
<kiko> the risk of a clash is that bad?
<stub> kiko: It will only take a minor extension to support mirroring, and the only code changes need to be done to the librarian
<kiko> the mirrors need to run the librarian as well, however, I imagine?
<spiv> kiko: Probably not, but it wasn't significantly harder to be sure.
<kiko> so you run a real diff?
<stub> kiko: I listened to them too much in Oxford and believed that the minute chance of a clash worth worrying about. I have since done some more reading and match and believe that it really isn't worth doing a byte-by-byte :-) Future optimization - it is running fine atm.
<kiko> heh. a sha-clash would be a confusing bug to follow though :)
<stub> kiko: No - any mirror.
<kiko> stub, and how would the downloader get the right file? or would the mirrors be structured with symlinks? or is it yet something more obvious?
<stub> kiko: Yeah - but it would make us famous since we would be the first people to ever find one in the decade the hash has been around (and even more so since we would probably store the MD5 as well, and to clash we would have to dupe both)
<spiv> stub: I believe the benefits of the optimisation wouldn't be worth worrying about either ;)
<stub> kiko: We add another table, called mirroredcontents or such. We have a process that checks mirrors, checks the librarian, and adds entries to this table.
<kiko> stub, so far so good. when somebody comes to download?
<stub> kiko: To get a URL, launchpad et.  al. ask the librian for a URL. So all the logic can be embedded there.
<kiko> hummm
<stub> kiko: So the librarian might just give a URL to a load balancer/mirror selecter server. Or does a GEOIP and gives the URL direct to the mirror. Or whatever. We can even have rules like 'only mirror for files > X bytes' or 'check this cookie for further instructions'
<kiko> so the end-user would get a URL to somewhere else. my question is if the somewhere else would have those files with their original filenames?
<kiko> stub, which means we would probably have to duplicate files with same content and different IDs (or use symlinks)
<stub> kiko: The files would have to be served with the same filename and same mime-type. This also QA's our mirrors.
<stub> (we could relax that rule if we want, but I like it)
<kiko> indeed.
<stub> The only files that might have multiple mime-types are the pissy little ones we don't need to worry about mirroring (text/plain, text/xml, application/xml)
* stub drives wife to the local library
* stub is back
<kiko> great!
<kiko> stub, so you'll be going alone to SA?
<stub> kiko: Yes. Kirsten is trying to stop herself getting distracted from the Great Work.
<kiko> smart girl she is.
<kiko> there's only so much field work that can be absorbed in a lifetime -- ask me one day.
<kiko> o/' you spin me round round baby round round o/
<stub> I think making product names unique will bite us :-( I'm just creating some products in dogfood and realizing that they are all pretty generic names, which would be just fine if (project, product) was the key.
#launchpad 2005-02-13
<__tim> Hi. Someone set up a rosetta translation effort/project for one of my programs. Now I'd like to grab some of the translation updates as .po files. This didn't require authentication or a user account last time I used it, but now does. So I try to sign up (join) and get my e-mail. However, the link sent just leads me to a 'this part of launchpad isn't ready yet' page
<carlos> __tim: which URL did you got?
<__tim> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/foaf/token/0sKv4G6vjGtjxxxxxxxx
<carlos> ok
<carlos> just a minute
<__tim> don't ask me why I blanked out the end, I don't really know myself ;)
<carlos> __tim: don't worry, that's enough
<carlos> __tim: could you create your account from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/join_form?
<carlos> the account is the same
<carlos> we are just adding that feature to launchpad and it's not completely ready atm
<__tim> I'll try, thanks
<__tim> btw, just some things I've come across so far with rosetta
<__tim> there's a special msgid string "translator-credits", which should be filled with the names of the contributors to the translation separated by a newline automatically
<__tim> for about dialogs etc.
<__tim> many translators seem to just translate the string into their language instead of putting their name there
<__tim> and it's a pain if I have to edit the .po file every time to edit and add that info, if it could just as well be handled automatically by rosetta
<carlos> __tim: hmm, it's an interesting feature to add to Rosetta
<daf> good point
<carlos> __tim: could you file a bug report about it at launchapd.ubuntu.com/malone?
<__tim> sure
<daf> specifically, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/rosetta :)
<__tim> I'll file the others there as well then ;)
<daf> sure, go ahead :)
<daf> that's what it's for, after all
<__tim> didn't know where to look
<daf> no worrie
<daf> * worries
<carlos> __tim: also, there is a #rosetta channel in case you want to talk with other users
<__tim> carlos: thanks
<__tim> I'm interested in rosetta mainly as a developer using the rosetta output, not so much as a translator to be honest :)
<carlos> __tim: :-)
<lifeless> daf: do we have download-a-tarball-of-po's yet ?
<daf> I think that might just be in production now
<daf> I need to add links to it
<lifeless> whats the URL ?
<daf> curl https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/foo/bar/+tar-export
<daf> IIRC
* __tim is not sure whether "Report Bug on Upstream Product" is a good text to present to Joe and Jane Average user when filing a new bug --- do they really know or need to know what 'upstream' means?
<daf> hmm, I wonder if Brad is around
<daf> bradb: ping
<daf> still a bit early for Canada
<daf> but if he's around later, I'm sure he'll be happy to discuss Malone with you
<carlos> __tim: I think it's that way because malone also supports to file bugs against distribution packages
<__tim> ah
<carlos> so it's a way to say: The bug is about that package from Ubuntu, Debian, RedHat, etc.. or it's a problem of upstream
<lifeless> daf: yes it works, but its very slow
<carlos> lifeless: it's normal, until we get fixed the stream feature so we can start giving you the file while we are still creating it
<lifeless> even so, its still very slow ;0
<spiv> How slow is slow?
<carlos> lifeless: the .po files are created when you request them, as I said, it's normal
<spiv> 10 seconds?  a minute?  several minutes?
<lifeless> spiv: ~ 5 minutes before the download started.
<spiv> Ouch.
<spiv> That's going to be a problem.
<carlos> as I said, it's normal 
<lifeless> its a 3mb tar
<carlos> not good, but normal
<spiv> We only need four people doing that at once, and launchpad won't have any spare threads for servicing other requests for 5 minutes :)
<__tim> thanks again for the help
<lifeless> and most folk are not as patient with a browser as I .
<daf> incremental tar generation is blocking on a bug in Zope's HTTPResponse
<dc|out> SteveA: just out of curiosity, you guys are using slqos/sqlobject?
<SteveA> yes
<dreamcatcher> amazing. i suppose you're keeping a private copy, as i havent seen much patches
<SteveA> i'll hassle the guys to send patches
<SteveA> i think we've had some stuff accepted in sqlos
<dreamcatcher> i've checked in one or two patches, there may be another one or two on the tracker
<dreamcatcher> i remember now, i was waiting for your changes to z3 to fire a 'start transaction' event. did you ever get around to do that?
<SteveA> not yet
<SteveA> still using a kludge in that code
<dreamcatcher> hey salty
<lifeless> bradb: is launchpad down for you ?
<bradb> lifeless: it appears that it may be, yeah. what happened? it was fine a short while ago.
<lifeless> I edited a preference.
<lifeless> should be back now.
<lifeless> looks like my usercode triggers a big honking bug.
<lifeless> *fuck*
<lifeless> oh, here it goes again.
<lifeless> gnar
<lifeless> daf: ping
<daf> pong
<lifeless> daf: when I add latin to my lp preferences, the entire system hangs
<daf> ooh
<lifeless> bradb: have I killed it again?
<lifeless> I think I have
<daf> hmm, I can't reproduce it locally
<bradb> lifeless: seems to be dead, yeah
<bradb> daf: does this hit foaf at all?
<lifeless> bradb: i can still kill it by editing a bug as well.
<lifeless> I think its *me*
<daf> you must be special
<bradb> lifeless: yeah, it may be that same, scary problem.
<lifeless> dude, this is really critical, I *cannot* use malone at all at the moment,.
<lifeless> I presume its not your-fault but its pretty frustrating
<bradb> lifeless: indeed, i understand the severity of this. it's really difficult to debug without privileged access to production. maybe stub can take a crack at it when he gets here (which is presumably quite soon)
<daf> bradb: I don't think the language view code touches any FOAF stuff, no
<lifeless> yah, I'm still sick today, but I'll work with stub and see if we can get a handle on it.
<daf> there are two forms on that page, though, and the other one touches other attributes of Person
<bradb> daf: lifeless was able to swallow up launchpad in this way with Malone too. based on what we've currently see about how this behaviour can be made to happen, it's still pretty confusing.
<daf> fun fun!
<bradb> lifeless: FWIW, i just added Latin to "My languages" and saved on that screen. No hangage.
<lifeless> BWAH.
<lifeless> ok, you can do the bazaar latin translation then ;)
<bradb> er!
<bradb> :P
<lifeless> daf: so how is the welsh one coming ?
<lifeless> and do you have klingon in rosetta ?
<daf> sorry, dude, it's not high on my list
<daf> once I'm done with APT, dpkg and GNOME 2.10, I might give it some time
<daf> klingon, hmm
<daf> we should do
<daf> it has an ISO code, after all
<lifeless> bah, how many people use gnome
<lifeless> I mean, really?!
#launchpad 2006-02-06
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* mpt_ drops a pin
<Kinnison> mpt, dude, it's 00:08
<mpt> ah, that tribulations of NZT
<mpt> the tribulations, rather
<jordi> it's actually 1:15
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add a test for moving components around in the archive -- the final part of this gina change that was untested (blame Matt and Les Miserables) (r3053: Christian Reis)
<kiko> hello hello
<kiko> yo cprov 
<cprov> kiko: yo
<kiko> did my commmit get rejected?
<cprov> kiko: no, accepted
<kiko> great
<kiko> did elmo get the removals sorted out?
<kiko> and have we republished?
<cprov> kiko: no, gave up ... huge traceback
<cprov> kiko: publisher is running again 
<kiko> the same one he got before, or another?
<kiko> jesus h. christ
<kiko> we need to fix that tomorrow
<cprov> kiko: yep
<kiko> should I recompare?
<mpt> hi kiko, are matsubara and gneuman keeping busy with Malone bugs? :-)
<kiko> mpt I would have no idea, I am stuck in this city of bad weather and worse food
<cprov> kiko: no, pub still running
<kiko> ok
<kiko> did any of the removals actually get committed?
<kiko> Kinnison?
<Kinnison> yo dude, don't think so
<Kinnison> and elmo cried when he investigated the backtrace and went home to sleep
<kiko> so this publisher re-run is useless
<kiko> jesus 
<Kinnison> kiko: No, because we re-ran gina
<kiko> with a fixed dominator?
<Kinnison> although yes, because I didn't rsync the dominator
<Kinnison> I'm so good
<Kinnison> give me a fucking prize
* Kinnison is gonna kick gina off *again* and come back to the hotel
<Kinnison> I'll set it to run the publisher immediately after gina
<mpt> kiko, you're stuck in Murchison?
<kiko> mptyes
<kiko> good
<mpt> kiko, how are you going with automating the summaries of most common oopses and timeouts?
<kiko> mpt that's on jamesh table this week
<mpt> ok, cool
<kiko> can you give him a call and find out what's up?
<mpt> sure
<kiko> I am currently overloaded with soyuz
<Kinnison> ciau all
<kiko> night
<mpt> ah, I see SteveA talked with jamesh about that yesterday
<kiko> Kinnison cprov: is it worth kicking off builds?
<mpt> night Kinnison 
<cprov> kiko: dude, build would take less than 2 hour, let's be sure about the archive first.
<kiko> well
<kiko> that means fixing the deleter
<cprov> kiko: yes, in simple words ;)
* cprov is leaving 
<kiko> jesus
<kiko> I'm outta here too
<jblack> ddaa: still around?
<ddaa> not quite
<ddaa> but ask
<jblack> I'm looking at your overview.
<jblack> You have branchpuller and supermirror.
<jblack> I'm curious on why those are two different things. They seem like one to me.
<ddaa> branchpuller is a process
<ddaa> supermirror is a storage
<jblack> Ok. Then RCS Importer feeds branch puller.
<ddaa> most probably, it will
<ddaa> I suggested publishing bzr branch through sftpserver monday, but lifeless went "hu?".
<ddaa> I'm going to explain why it's the right choice soon, in that document.
<jblack> I don't see it working differently.
<ddaa> I mean, publishing rcs import branches.
<jblack> LP tells the BP process "Mirror all these things". The SM does that.
<jblack> Thats regardless of whether its local or remote.
<ddaa> and should tell SM about its success and failure, I think I document that much
<ddaa> I can answer questions right now, but I will not remember suggestions, too tired. Other questions?
<jblack> I'd show you how it looks to me, but this is postscript. 
<ddaa> it looks good here with evince
<ddaa> it looks like shit when doing a pdf export
<jblack> No, I mean I'd show you the layout as it is in my mind, if I could edit this
<ddaa> in the same directory on chinstrap
<ddaa> there is the full collection of sources
<ddaa> dia files
<ddaa> and the texmacs file
<ddaa> you should be able to sftp to that directory (with Nautilus) and copy the whole lot.
<ddaa> apt-get install texmacs dia-gnome
<ddaa> and you are set
<ddaa> don't be afraid, as long as you do not try to wite your own stylesheets and plugins, texmacs quite easy to use.
<ddaa> note, it's meant to be run in a terminal
<ddaa> its error handling is shit and it prints a lot of critical messages on the console
<ddaa> also, always pay attention to the window footer
<ddaa> jblack: does that work?
<jblack> You're not goign to like this.
<ddaa> jblack: if I wanted to be really accurate, I'd show the private sftp filesystem as a storage as well.
<ddaa> But I kept it out for the sake of simplicity.
<ddaa> jblack: what's the problem?
<spiv> ddaa: Btw, you did a very good job of explaining the SFTP bits accurately.
<ddaa> mh... ha yes, you need to kill unclutter too.
<ddaa> it causes texmacs to crash
<ddaa> I should debug that one day.
<spiv> ddaa: I'm pleasantly surprised to find someone other than me knows how all that end of it fits together ;)
<ddaa> spiv: thank you
<spiv> ddaa: My main feedback is that the SFTP server doesn't interact with the Launchpad database directly, but does so via the Authserver.
<spiv> (which is increasingly misnamed...)
<jblack> Hmm.
<ddaa> spiv: I would like if you could edit the texmacs document and send me a patch
<spiv> ddaa: Which is something you're welcome to gloss over, but you ought to be aware of :)
<ddaa> spiv: I think that's totally relevant.
<ddaa> The AuthServer is becoming the swiss-army xmlrpc server?
<spiv> ddaa: Well, it's becoming the internal xml-rpc interface to Launchpad.
<jblack> Ok. I understand what you're trying to say with this.
<ddaa> spiv: then it probably need to appear as a box in the diagram
<ddaa> spiv: some components talk to launchpad directly, other talk through authserver
<jblack> ddaa: Doesn't there needs to be a line between RCS importer and branch puller? 
<ddaa> that's something important to know where to look for the code
<ddaa> jblack: probably
<ddaa> jblack: the dotted line means "gets there somehow, not decided yet"
<jblack> It comes in through branch puller
<jblack> Or through branch syncer.
<ddaa> jblack: my opinion is the line should go between rcs importer and sftp server
<jblack> I respectfully, but vehemently, disagree
<ddaa> though, I would prefer a special sftp server that exposes a id-based filesystem
<ddaa> jblack: I suggest we have this discussion by email.
<ddaa> i have not set my mind yet
* ddaa -> bed
<stub> jamesh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/hide-email-addresses/merge
<stub> jamesh: bzr bug?
<jamesh> stub: probably.
<stub> lifeless: Is /srv/launchpad.net/sm-mapping/launchpad just a standard Launchpad tree? It needs updating due to db changes. I can do it easily enough if it just needs to be updated to production/1.47
<stub> lifeless: Now that 0.7 has been release, will it cause problems if I ask rt@ to get it installed on all the production boxes? I could have answered my own question above if it was around...
<lifeless> stub: yes
<lifeless> stub: standard with spivs work merged
<lifeless> stub: 0.8 is probably the gold version we'll want to do that on
<lifeless> 0.7 and 0.8 have storage merging in the middle which is the last-great-api overhaul-without-deprecation-warnings
<stub> Can you or spiv update sm-mapping then if there is stuff not merged? (or at least give me the branch to merge or rollout)
<lifeless> spiv: <- ^
<stub> I don't suppose you know if bzrsyncd is running head or some custom branch? It is in the same situation
<lifeless> I didn't roll out bzrsyncd
<spiv> Hmm, I don't much about that tree (I'm not even sure what server it's on...)
<lifeless> so no, sorry
<lifeless> spiv: its the one you told me 'use this to get the sm-mapping going'
<spiv> lifeless: Ah, that's starting to ring some bells.
<lifeless> stub: I really think we want to manage these branches on chinstrap and push them out via rsync
<stub> We are. Or do you mean manage as in keep in a central shared repository that all interested parties can merge too/from and push out?
<stub> spiv: Would that work have landed on HEAD? Makes my life easier if the answer is yes :-)
<spiv> stub: I think that tree can now be just a plain launchpad tree-- the relevant script has been mereged.
<spiv> merged, rather.
<stub> spiv: Ta.
<spiv> (cronscripts/supermirror_rewritemap.py, from my launchpad-supermirror-rewritemap branch)
<stub> (well... at the moment I'm still pulling because that is the way the keys are setup...)
<stub> lifeless: While I have got you, should it be possible to use PQM to do cherry picks into the production branch? If we can't get that running in the short term I'm going to need to setup a testing environment somewhere.
<lifeless> stub: yes, just a small matter of code
<lifeless> need to lift out the revno stuff I did for jamesh-pending-review and put it into pqm
<stub> Is that a matter of a week or two, or longer?
<lifeless> I'm trying to get bzr ready for dapper as a priority right now
<lifeless> perhaps you/jamesh could do it? it would be less work than setting up a production testing environment
<lifeless> probably two weeks out I can do it
<stub> ok. Is it easy for me to pause pqm? If I just comment out the crontab line, I can use the pqm user to run the tests
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> conmment the crontab lin
<lifeless> e
<lifeless> and wiat for the current p
<lifeless> rocess to complete
<stub> ok. That will keep me happy indefinitely so no need for people to change priorities.
<stub> Or workout what 'lilft out the revno stuff I did for jamesh-pending-review and put it into pqm' means :-)
<jamesh> lifeless: I might be able to look at moving the revno-passing code over next week
<lifeless> jamesh: would be cool if you could
<jamesh> lifeless: so there aren't plans to put that kind of functionality in bzrlib?
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> not immediately but it ouwld be nice to do
<jamesh> lifeless: I've got a new wrapper for gpgme that might solve the crashes we've experienced.  It might be useful for the PGP stuff in bzr too
<jamesh> It should get all the ref counting correct, and be a bit more multi-thread friendly
<lifeless> night
<lifeless> nice
<stub> That would be a first. We should definitely release it if it is generic enough - all the existing GPG wrappers are suckfull.
<jamesh> stub: are all of the machines we run launchpad on >= breezy now?
<SteveA> morning
<stub> jamesh: The ones I'm aware of, yes
<stub> erm... yes. All the Launchpad ones
<jamesh> stub: okay.  That means we can probably delete the libgettextpo copy in pygettextpo then
<stub> Except possibly mawson (dogfood), but that should be updated if it isn't.
<jamesh> (breezy's libgettextpo is new enough, while hoary's wasn't)
<stub> jamesh: Go for it. Anything that isn't breezy should be, and all the production systems are so nothing important will break
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  check that exactly one signature is found in getVerifiedSignature(), fixing bug #29565 (r3054: James Henstridge)
<stu1> Bug #29227
* stu1 kicks Ubugtu
<stu1> mpt: Should searching for '/dev/pmu' locate bugs containing both 'pmu' and 'dev', or bugs containing '/dev/pmu'. If the former, what other punctuation should be considered a word break? I don't think hyphens or periods should, and @ could be argued both ways.
<SteveA> i would go for fewer word breaks, where there is a choice
<SteveA> because it makes the search more specific
<SteveA> someone can always insert their own word break
<corey__> stu1, I would only break on spaces, that makes ti consistent with other search methods
<corey__> stub, ^
* BjornT heads over to SteveA 
<SteveA> stub: just got a timeout when trying to view a bug.  OOPS-32B168.
<stub> SteveA: Statistician is currently running. Might be the next thing due for optimization.
<SteveA> the page worked on a reload
<SteveA> the timeout didn't seem to take very long
<SteveA> what's the hard timeout right now?
<stub> configs/production1/launchpad.conf is the config file
<stub> Huh - 15 seconds. I could have sworn that got bumped to 25
<SteveA> stub: SeachFailure.  I don't understand how one can have too many search results.  Surely we want only a batch of them.
<stub> If you get 10,000 results, there are way too many to wade through. Batching is pointless.
<stub> (unless you are a web robot and can be arsed clicking through 200 'next' links)
<SteveA> i still don't see why it should be an error
<SteveA> if the results are sorted well
<SteveA> google never tells me "your search has too many results"
<stub> Because sorting the results and attempting to batch them chews up system resources for zero gain?
<SteveA> the worst that happens is that the results are useless to me
<SteveA> mpt: around still?
<stub> We can't compare our searching to google either - different problem domains. We also don't have the resources to reimplement what google has developed over the last decade.
<stub> The worst that happens in our case is you and other people get OOPS errors.
<SteveA> on a scale of desirability...
<SteveA> at the bottom, i put receiving an OOPS timeout error
<stub> So the spec is suggesting telling the user 'your search was not specific enough. Try narrowing your query'
<SteveA> at 30% i'd put giving the user a message that their search was crap
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> at 60%, i'd put giving the user a message that their search was crap, and still showing 10 results
<SteveA> at 90%, i'd put offering the first batch of 1000000 batches, like google does
<stub> We can do 60% by making the search functions limit the results returned, and adding a warning using the browser notifications API.
<SteveA> and at 100%, we have determining appropriate other search terms directly from the very brain viscera of the user
<sivang> stub: morning
<SteveA> now, as an implementation strategy for this kind of thing, i think using standard exceptions is a good idea
<sivang> stub: any chance to get the schema to apply against a 8.1 pg ? 8.0 is no longer supported.
<SteveA> no longer supported?
<SteveA> in dapper?
<stub> 7.4 still isn't EOL yet, let alone 8.0
<sivang> SteveA: it's already in universe
<sivang> (for dapper)
<stub> It should be in main in dapper, along with 7.4 and 8.0. And all three should be runnable simultaneously. If not, there is a regression.
<sivang> but just FYI, after downgrading back to 8.0, and applying the schema, make run was happy (minus trubecht) as can be, and I had everything seemingly running smooth locally :-)
<sivang> stub: I'll ask pitti about it, and let you know , okay ?
<stub> SteveA: If you want your 30% alternative, we can do it with exceptions. If you want your 60% alternative, we can do it using the browser notifications as a warning system (which is one of its use cases). The 60% alternative is actually easier too.
<stub> And would work better too where the queries are weighted by relevance
<SteveA> i'll take 60% please mr bishop
<mpt> stub, the way Google seems to work is that searching for "a<any punctuation, including spaces>b" returns results containing "a<any punctuation, including spaces>b"
<stub> So  bug 29227 should be rejected
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29227 in malone "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<stub> Or just flagged as a duplicate of the substring search feature request
<mpt> stub, so searching for /dev/pmu is like searching for the phrase "dev pmu", which returns "/dev/pmu"
<stub> oh...
<mpt> 29227 is valid
<stub> So I should convert all punctuation in words to, say, '.' characters or something?
<mpt> yes, I think I mentioned that somewhere...
<SteveA> i think it is important to show the 10 or so results, even of a crap query, as the results can show you how to better improve your search terms.
<SteveA> there's a really odd effect where a connection to irc from my place seems to make the adsl router reboot
<stub> Or just strip punctuation contained in words? The difference being if searching for 'foo-bar' should be identical to a search for 'foobar' or not.
<SteveA> i'd think foo-bar would be more like foo bar
<SteveA> than foobar
<mpt> yeah
<SteveA> exceptions are words like e-mail
<mpt> Google does both
<mpt> which is probably really hard
<mpt> e.g. searching for foo-bar returns "foo bar" *and* "foobar"
<SteveA> maybe expand "foo-bar" into "foobar OR (foo bar)"
<stub> SteveA: exceptions would be everywhere that hypens are used correctly (in the English sense)
<mpt> hyphens are treated specially
<mpt> searching for foo.bar returns "foo bar" but not "foobar"
<mpt> same with foo/bar, foo\bar etc
<SteveA> stub: you mean like when search terms go over a line, and someone breaks a long word be-
<SteveA> tween syllables?
<stub> SteveA: Only computers do that. People can't be arsed :-)
<mpt> SteveA, your maybe seems correct
<SteveA> i not parse can sentence the the yours
<mpt> SteveA, your "maybe..." seems correct
* SteveA tries to remember when he said "maybe..."
<SteveA> ah, found it
<stub> SteveA: Only programs break words across lines with hypens any more. Human beings don't do it.
<SteveA> proper old fashioned newspaper people do it.  you generally do it anytime you need to lay text out in columns.
<SteveA> which is admittedly very rare
<SteveA> hot metal
<SteveA> lead poisoning and industrial machinery
<mpt> stupid Web sites
<mpt> <multicol cols="3">
<SteveA> is there a css thing to say "please apply language X hyphentation rules to this text" ?
<sivang> jblack: I added few more remarks, and the bit about make run to RFS. let me know what you think.
<SteveA> stub: so, can i consider discharged my responsibility to comment on SearchFailure ?
<mpt> SteveA, no
<mpt> http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-text/#hyphenate
<SteveA> i guess the language is implied by outer elements
<stub> SteveA: yes. I'll reject the spec and detail on the outstanding bug the approach to take
<mpt> yes, <p lang="whatever">
<SteveA> stub: ok, ta.
<SteveA> i'm getting a certificate verification error when connecting to chinstrap
<SteveA> i guess it has expired
<SteveA> (ssh)
<SteveA> Znarl: around yet?
<SteveA> hello carlos 
<Kinnison> Morning
<carlos> morning
<carlos> hi
<Kinnison> Both znarl and elmo will be very busy this morning with new hardware
<SteveA> aha
<corey__> morning Kinnison 
<SteveA> some local ssh configurama should sort it out
<sivang> mornig Kinnison, getting new toys ?
* Kinnison licks corey__ 
<Kinnison> hi sivang, not me with the new toys :-(
* corey__ hugs Kinnison 
<SteveA> please! this is a Family channel
<corey__> SteveA, he didn't say where....
<Kinnison> SteveA: yeah, and it's the launchpad family, and we're all a bit "odd"
<Kinnison> elbowsex!
<SteveA> bagpiping...
<Kinnison> corey__: How's tricks?
<SteveA> of course, i'm confused.  it isn't ssh.  it is https.
<SteveA> the https certificate for chinstrap is expired
<corey__> Kinnison, leaving for Toronto tomorrow, business trip
<stub> How boring. I thought that term must be to do with scrotum inflation or something.
<Kinnison> stub: naah, that's something else whose name escapes me
* mpt still hasn't figured out this "chinstrap" thing
<Kinnison> corey__: You have a combination of my sympathy and jealousy
<mpt> Something to do with marching bands?
<sivang> SteveA: LOL
<corey__> Kinnison, apparently the weather is better there
<Kinnison> mpt: chinstrap penguin, ya daft antipodean oik :-)
<Kinnison> corey__: didja hear? I finally sold my house
* Kinnison is moving!
<SteveA> i think the penguin looks like it is in a marching band
<SteveA> hence the name
<sivang> Kinnison: WHEEEEE
<SteveA> shake that booty danny baby!
* SteveA waits for Kinnison to stop moving.
<sivang> Kinnison: that means you'd be visitable in the near future, eh?
* Kinnison spanks SteveA 
<Kinnison> sivang: Yep, give me a couple of months
<Kinnison> sivang: looks like I'll be moving at the end of March
<sivang> Kinnison: sure sure, I need them myself to wrap up things here.
<sivang> Kinnison: superb
<Burgundavia> Kinnison, cool
<cprov> morning dudes
<mpt> SteveA, expanding [foo-bar]  to [foobar OR "foo bar"]  only works in one direction
<mpt> Searching for [email]  should still return results containing [e-mail] 
<stub> argh.... foo-bar-baz should expand to (foo&bar&baz) | (foobar&baz)) | (foo & barbaz)
* stub recurses into oblivion
<lifeless> combinatorial
<mpt> yes, so it's not very expressible as a query in that direction
<mpt> and it's even worse in the other direction
<cprov> mpt: hi, do you have few minutes to explaing # 3839 task to me ?
<mpt> bug 3839
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3839 in launchpad-buildd "New icons required" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3839
<stub> we don't need to go backwards
<mpt> cprov, you were the one who reported it, and I understand it
<mpt> what needs explaining?
<cprov> mpt: I'm a little concerned about what that "clean up" should be.
<cprov> mpt: the icons issue is clear ;) 
<mpt> cprov, someone e-mailed sabdfl and said "<https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds> looks really bad", so sabdfl asked me to change it so that it doesn't use tables
<jblack> sivang: Not on the wiki directly, right?
<mpt> cprov: so it's a list, a bit like the Malone search results are now
<cprov> mpt: ok, more one thing to really push me down ... 
* jblack scratches his head.
<jblack> Can one lsign a gpg key without having a gpg key?
<SteveA> mpt: i think email should not return results containing e-mail.  that is becoming obscure.
<mpt> obscure, or really hard to implement?
* cprov wants to disappear and feel sorry by breathing 
<mpt> it seems like a very common use case to me
* mpt hugs cprov
<sivang> mpt: this is samlple data or actual build results?
<cprov> mpt: thx, anyway
<SteveA> so, it isn't too hard to do.  you just need to make the FTI data remove hyphens
<jblack> No. sivang: ping
<mpt> sivang, don't know, ask cprov or Kinnison 
<SteveA> i don't reckon it is a common use-case in practice.  i'm willing to be shown that it is, though.
<sivang> jblack: only one change the was added to the wiki page without remarks, the other are -- remark forms, but yes - directly on the wiki /me hides
<cprov> sivang:  which url /
<jblack> sivang: I don't know why you don't have an ultimately trusted key. 
<jblack> I just tried here, and you have to at least have a secret key to sign. Do you not trust your own key?
<sivang> jblack: no, I have it trusted, and had on on disk when attempting to singing
<SteveA> jblack: i've had a bzr issue that i'd like to talk with you about, when you have some time.
* SteveA workraves now
<sivang> cprov: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds
<mpt> SteveA, the other characters which need to work the same way as hyphens are apostrophes (though that's a bit less important for a bug tracker)
<cprov> sivang: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds, they were generated by gina 
<SteveA> mpt: its certainly a problem
<jblack> stevea: sure, whenever you like
<mpt> SteveA, because often people omit them, or they're on non-English keyboards and always type ? when they mean '
<cprov> sivang: nor sample or useful data, soyuz is getting closer
<sivang> cprov: :)
<jblack> sivang: I don't know the answer.
<jblack> sivang: I'll find out though
<sivang> jblack: ok, I'll retry today after I've clean the gpg symlinks and recreated them, do I need to sign my own key to make it trusted?
<sivang> jblack: something ight have going wrong in the symlinks or so, that the only un-educated guess I can take.
<jblack> sivang: that may be a good idea. That warning makes me suspect that you won't trust your own signature
<Kinnison> mpt: Umm, /+builds isn't meant to be for normal users
<jblack> So I suspect that you may work for awhile (afair bzr doesn't enforce signatures yet), but then start to fail for you in some indeterminant time in the future
<jblack> sivang: And since you're mentioning symlinking, is ~/rocketfuel by any chance a symlink?
<sivang> jblack: no sir.
<jblack> when you ran rocketfuel-get, did you give any arguments?
<sivang> jblack: I didn't. IIRC RFS says that if you don't, it would automatically default ot ~/rocketfule/launchpad 
<sivang> jblack: having created this dir, I didn't give it any args
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> hey help me i register my email adress on lauchpad.net now i want to order linux cd how can i 
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> ?
<jblack> I know. I bet you already had a directory named "rocketfuel". Didncha
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> answer me or not?
<jblack> ganja: Hmm. Did you go to shipit.ubuntu.com ? 
<SteveA> hello GaNjA`ShAiTaN 
<SteveA> you can request CDs by going to https://shipit.ubuntu.com, and logging in with your launchpad id and password
<jblack> sivang: I bet you already had a directory named ~/rocketfuel. This script won't overwrite it, because you could already have work there.
<stub> mpt: Was there a consensus on what punctuation gets stripped when searching, and what punctuation gets treated as whitespace?
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> now i login now where i can click for making order?
<SteveA> GaNjA`ShAiTaN: what web address are you on right now?
<sivang> jblack: okay, makes sense, but I didn't have ~/rocketfuel/launchpad. I thought it would also copy the tree it's just checked out from ~/lptrees/.. to ~/rocketfuel/launchpad
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> shipit.unbuntu.com
<stub> &, | are booleans. - at the start of a word is negation. ( and ) are grouping. / is treated as whitespace, so searching for '/dev/pmu' is identical to searching for 'dev pmu', which should match bug with '/dev/pmu' in its title. 
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> https://shipit.ubuntu.com this one
<mpt> stub, one moment
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> Not allowed hereSorry, you don't have permission to access this page. 
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> You are not logged in
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> they ask thi
<mpt> GaNjA`ShAiTaN, try reloading
<mpt> you might be looking at an old version of the page
<SteveA> GaNjA`ShAiTaN: so, on that page, you can put the email address and password you used for launchpad.  and then press [Log in] .  It worked for my email address and password just now.
<male-37-shallow1> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklOR
<male-37-shallow1>                                                                                                               
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz
<SINGLE_MALE5356> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRk
<SINGLE_MALE5356>                                                                                                               
-SINGLE_MALE5356:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRd
<Humsafar445> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=-
<Humsafar445>                                                                                                               
-Humsafar445:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U
<talent_taste8699> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=Da
<talent_taste8699>                                                                                                               
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloR
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> k 
<DeaDweED> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=
<DeaDweED>                                                                                                               
-DeaDweED:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)-
<Web__DeSigNer156> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklOR
<Web__DeSigNer156>                                                                                                               
-Web__DeSigNer156:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz
<LETs-FLIRT5588> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRk
<LETs-FLIRT5588>                                                                                                               
-LETs-FLIRT5588:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRd
<Im_HeyA> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=-
<Im_HeyA>                                                                                                               
-Im_HeyA:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--
<Kernel\32> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd
<Kernel\32>                                                                                                               
-Kernel\32:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)-
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> wait
<l33tprovider> :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklO
<l33tprovider>                                                                                                               
-l33tprovider:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz
<male-37-shallow1> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
<SINGLE_MALE5356> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
<talent_taste8699> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
<DeaDweED> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
<Humsafar445> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
<Im_HeyA> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
<LETs-FLIRT5588> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
<Kernel\32> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
<l33tprovider> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-SINGLE_MALE5356:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Humsafar445:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Im_HeyA:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-LETs-FLIRT5588:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Kernel\32:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-l33tprovider:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-SINGLE_MALE5356:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-Humsafar445:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-Im_HeyA:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-LETs-FLIRT5588:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-Kernel\32:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-l33tprovider:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-SINGLE_MALE5356:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Humsafar445:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
<sivang> erm
-Im_HeyA:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-LETs-FLIRT5588:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-l33tprovider:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Kernel\32:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
<male-37-shallow1> 
<SINGLE_MALE5356> 
<Humsafar445> 
<talent_taste8699> 
<Im_HeyA> 
<LETs-FLIRT5588> 
<Kernel\32> 
<l33tprovider> 
<Web__DeSigNer156> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-Web__DeSigNer156:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Web__DeSigNer156:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-Web__DeSigNer156:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> hey what is thuis
<Web__DeSigNer156> 
<talent_taste8699> -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
<male-37-shallow1> -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
<male-37-shallow1>  DarKloRdz
<Im_HeyA> -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
<Im_HeyA>  DarKloRdz
-Im_HeyA:#launchpad- 
<LETs-FLIRT5588> -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
<LETs-FLIRT5588>  DarKloRdz
<talent_taste8699>  DarKloRdz
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad- 
<Kernel\32> -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
<Kernel\32>  DarKloRdz
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad- 
-Kernel\32:#launchpad- 
-LETs-FLIRT5588:#launchpad- 
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1
<siretart> a scriptkiddi flooding the channel
-LETs-FLIRT5588:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
<talent_taste8699>  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-LETs-FLIRT5588:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
<male-37-shallow1>  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
<talent_taste8699> 																																																																																													
<LETs-FLIRT5588>  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
<male-37-shallow1> 																																																																																													
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
* mode/#launchpad [+o Kinnison]  by ChanServ
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
<LETs-FLIRT5588> 																																																																																													
-LETs-FLIRT5588:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
* mode/#launchpad [+o siretart]  by SteveA
<Kinnison> How... convenientr
<fabbione> give me op
<SINGLE_MALE5356> -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
<SINGLE_MALE5356>  DarKloRdz
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz
<male-37-shallow1> 
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad- -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloR
<talent_taste8699> 
-male-37-shallow1:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-talent_taste8699:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
* mode/#launchpad [+m]  by siretart
* mode/#launchpad [+o fabbione]  by SteveA
<siretart> for now to keep them quiet
<fabbione> siretart: make the channel +i
* mode/#launchpad [+i]  by Kinnison
* mode/#launchpad [+v \sh_away]  by Kinnison
* mode/#launchpad [+osd cyberix daf]  by Kinnison
* mode/#launchpad [-s]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [+k dholbach]  by Kinnison
<Kinnison> pardon?
* mode/#launchpad [-m]  by fabbione
<jblack> 04:29 DCC SEND from GaNjA`ShAiTaN [0.0.0.0 port 0] : "s s s s
<Kinnison> I did /mode +v \sh_away ajmitch asw BjornT Burgundavia carlos cprov cyberix daq4th daf darkStar dholbach dilys 
<kiko> hello there
<jblack> If anyone is interested
<Kinnison> which appears to have borken things
* mode/#launchpad [-k dholbach]  by Kinnison
<kiko> what's all this racket
<kiko> there are people trying to sleep here!
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> no
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> b ro
<Kinnison> pardon?
* Kinnison gives up
<sivang> Kinnison: hehe
<Kinnison> can someone with IRC-fu fix this mess
* Kinnison kicks irssi
<fabbione> ok hold on
<sivang> bah
* mode/#launchpad [-s]  by fabbione
* mode/#launchpad [-d daf]  by fabbione
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> that's it
<fabbione> nothing fancy
<Kinnison> thanks fabbione 
<fabbione> Kinnison: no problem
<fabbione> now
<fabbione> i am going to open the channel again
<fabbione> and see if they still flood
<fabbione> nobody do nothing
<fabbione> ok?
* mode/#launchpad [-i]  by fabbione
<siretart> so far so good
<sivang> seems they're gone
-m_31_isb5348:#launchpad- _LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg
-m_31_isb5348:#launchpad- 
-W0RkinG-4-leEt:#launchpad- _LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg
-W0RkinG-4-leEt:#launchpad- 
-adhora_hai_jevan:#launchpad- _LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg
-adhora_hai_jevan:#launchpad- 
-noexcuzes:#launchpad- _LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg_LaGiNg
-noexcuzes:#launchpad- 
-m_31_isb5348:#launchpad- 
-W0RkinG-4-leEt:#launchpad- 
-adhora_hai_jevan:#launchpad- 
-noexcuzes:#launchpad- 
* mode/#launchpad [+m]  by siretart
* mode/#launchpad [+i]  by siretart
* mode/#launchpad [+i]  by fabbione
<siretart> grml
* mode/#launchpad [-m]  by fabbione
<SteveA> GaNjA`ShAiTaN: so, back to shipit.  Have you managed to log in yet?
<fabbione> siretart: +m is NOT the right thing to do
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> no bro 
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> can u reg for me
<SteveA> tell me what page you are on
<jblack> Is there an equivilant to +R on this network?
* kiko yawns
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> i gave u login name and password
<siretart> fabbione: right. but +i make the channel invite only, and the bots flooding will still flood, no?
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> shipit.unbuntu
* mode/#launchpad [+b *!*@*.coopvgg.com.ar]  by fabbione
<Kinnison> fabbione: thanks, I was almost at that netmask
<fabbione> siretart: no, because they die with EXCESS FLOOD and can't join anymore
<kiko> GaNjA`ShAiTaN, SteveA: use #shipit
<Kinnison> but I needed to remember the number of stars and plings
* mode/#launchpad [-i]  by fabbione
<fabbione> it's from one host only the flod
<fabbione> flood
<sivang> man, this crazes irssi
<fabbione> this should do
<kiko> uhm
<siretart> fabbione: there is still a small timeslot before they die. but you are right. I won't do that again
<jblack> +R looks partially broken. It'll prevent the message flooding, but won't prevent the join flooding.
<SteveA> kiko: nice idea
<SteveA> GaNjA`ShAiTaN: I'm waiting for you on #shipit
<fabbione> jblack: +i is the right solution
<siretart> +i and +b
<siretart> afterwards
<jblack> fabbione: You're aware of what +R does, right? 
<fabbione> jblack: +R is probaly some extension on freenode
<fabbione> i am old schoold from efnet
<jblack> On dalnet, +R prevents the joining of unregistered nics. On freenode, it apparently prevents public messages from unregistered nics.
<fabbione> all crap stuff.. really.. non standard extensions to ircd
* Kinnison turns on identify-msg to see how many canonical people don't actually identity to nickserv
<Burgundavia> jblack, freenode has something similar
<jblack> burgundavia: I just tested. +R here doesn't prevent unidentified /joins.
<Burgundavia> jblack, #ubuntu was protected for a while like that. It redirected unregged nicks to #ubuntu-unregged
<Burgundavia> jblack, the functionality is there, just not certain how to get it
<jblack> sivang: Still there?
<sivang> jblack: sure am 
<jblack> sivang: I bet you already had a directory named ~/rocketfuel. This script won't overwrite it, because you could already have work there.
<sivang> jblack: ah, okay. I had a wrong assumption it could check underneath it and if no launchpad dir is there, to cp -a the branch to it
<jblack> I should echo that its skipping that step though
<mpt> hmmm
* sivang -> lunch
<sivang> jblack: I'll be back in 30-40mins
<SteveA> jblack: so, the bzr problem i mentioned...
<jblack> stevea: Listening (I'll be bouncing between this and something else though for ~5 min)
<SteveA> when i push a branch to chinstrap, i think it is meant to get a file .bzr/x-push-info or something like that
<SteveA> but i don't get such a file.
<SteveA> i had to manually create it before
<jblack> Its saved in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<jblack> And you may have to specify --remember for it to do that.
<SteveA> iwhat is saved in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf ?
<SteveA> and where do i specify --remember ?
<SteveA> i was following the docs on the wiki, and using the scripts from there
<jblack> pardon, the "where do I push branch in dir /blah" gets stored in ~/.bazaar/branches.conf
<lifeless> jblack: bzr rsync-based push is saved in .bzr/x-push-data
<lifeless> jblack: sftp based push is saved in ~/.bazaar/branches.conf
<SteveA> i see.  perhaps i've been using sftp based push instead of rsync-based push
<SteveA> as i see likely-looking stuff in branches.conf
<SteveA> the scripts on the wiki appear to expect x-push-data to exist
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileM8mmDl.html
<SteveA> and don't expect to look in branches.conf
<lifeless> yes, we should not use sftp based push at this point
<lifeless> as its incredibly slow
<mpt> stub, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSearch#head-e5ff05815d722eec2c051c190c28376b5f216ff7
<mpt> tell me how impossible that is
<lifeless> thats near the front of the queue to fix
<SteveA> sftp-based push was okay for a couple of revisions, but i found it very slow for larger merges
* jblack tries to figure out who to answer first and freezes
<jblack> lifeless: Yeah, its using sftp. An oversight.
<SteveA> jblack: my request is, please check that the wiki docs are consistent with what the scripts expect
<jblack> stevea: I don't see where it assumes destination. Can you show me? 
<SteveA> i'm happy to go with whatever recommendation lifeless has for what launchpadders should use at this time.  so, if that's rsync every time, so be it.
<jblack> Actually, that is rsync syntax.
<jblack> it should be doing rsync push.
<jblack> and on my system, when I wrote these, bzrtools auto-remembered.
<SteveA> but, we should have a warning in the docs explaining that x-push-data is created only by an rsync push, not by an sftp push
<jblack> stevea: even though I don't give instructions on sftp push?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> because sftp push appears elsewhere, and is the most obvious syntax
<SteveA> so, easy to use if you're not exactly following the instructions
<SteveA> we should make it easy for someone to get back on the right track, if they've fallen off it
<SteveA> and so, the complaint "where's my x-push-data?" can be answered with
<SteveA> "aha, looks like you used sftp push rather than rsync push.  was it really slow perhaps?"
<jblack> steva: can you run "bzr plugins" and tell me 1. if you have bzrtools. 2. what verison of bzr are you running (bzr --version), and 3. what version of bzrtools that you're using (dpkg -l)
<SteveA> 1. yes.  2. bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.8pre.  3. 0.8~2006020100.
<stub> mpt: Substring search we can't do without research and load testing. It may be fine once we have replica databases we can offload the text searching too. The foo: prefix stuff is fine - just converting our existing forms to an ascii representation pretty much. Boolean, brakets, -notthis already exists. Phrase searches we can't do with our existing technology. 
<SteveA> although, i updated them this morning
<jblack> Ok. Yeah, you must have downgraded to mental finger memory and used sftp syntax.
<SteveA> probably
<stub> mpt: Advanced operator suggestions is an exercise in AI. I can't really estimate that.
<jblack> as a side note... 
<mpt> stub, I was referring to the "Spelling and punctuation canonicalization" section in particular (hence the anchor)
<jblack> If you miss that colon, valid rsync turns into valid sftp.
<jblack> Yes, I'll mention that too
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> that's my x-push-data mystery solved.  thanks jblack and lifeless too
<mpt> stub, advanced operator suggestions is "just" lots of database access, searching each word against the Pillars of Launchpad (people, products, product groups, packages, distros)
<stub> mpt: Spelling and punctuation all seems fine. I think I've got something similar implemented already.
<mpt> it may make sense to do that only if doing the normal search returns ~<10 results or so
<stub> (its a bit hard to tell, as we are working from opposite ends of the problem. I have to invert everything you say :-) )
<mpt> yeah :-)
<mpt> If you can implement what I just specced, you're a much smarter man than I
<jblack> sivan: Your notes are taken care of as well, excepting gnupg, which I've moved down to the "Open questions" are on the bottom of the page.
<mpt> like Djikstra's (?) dictum about the intelligence needed to program something being much less than the intelligence required to debug it
* carlos -> breakfast
<stub> The way I am treating punctuation on this (untested as yet) branch is to treat a string of punctuation inside a word as a '-' character, convert punctuation outside of words to whitespace. foo-bar is converted to ((foo&bar)|foobar).
<stub> The ' character I'm just passing through unmodified to the search engine so it can do its stemming better
<mpt> so searching for e-mail returns email, but searching for email doesn't return e-mail?
<stub> I want to have email and e-mail stored identically in the indexes.
<stub> Along with asciification
<mpt> but if you do that, searching for "GNOME App Install" won't return gnome-app-install
<stub> It will if 'gnome-app-install' is stored as 'gnomeappinstall gnome app install'
<stub> Although I need to think more on this as that starts to screw up our ranking
<mpt> ohhhhhh. wight.
<mpt> ranking?
<mpt> as in, sorting by relevance?
<stub> We have a tool that gets us most of the way there (tsearch2), but we can't get everything without investing a lot of effort improving tsearch2 or another engine. So we need to get a compromise to last us a while
<mpt> That seems like a *much* harder problem than phrase searching :-)
<stub> mpt: Yes. Sorting my relevance. The engiine gives us that. There are examples in the tests, but they havn't been translated to actual bug search pages yet.
<mpt> I doubt that will be useful in Malone
<stub> Things are easy when someone has written the tool for you :-)
<mpt> For Malone, sorting by relevance would x(number of duplicates) + y(number of subscribers)
<mpt> would be, rather
<stub> It is, as you want to list bugs first that mention your search terms the most. This is important if you have a really popular search term.
<stub> (?)
<SteveA> sorting by relevance (in this sense) is easier to do with quick queries than a phrase search, unless you have a data structure that is specially made for phrase searching.
<stub> Also, a bug that mentions 'gnome' in its title will be considered more relevant that a bug with 'gnome' mentioned in one of the comments.
<stub> (if you are searching for 'gnome')
<stub> Our data structure does not support phrase searching. It can be glued on, but it will take a week or threes effort.
<mpt> stub, I think the probability you are looking for a particular bug report will have very, very little to do with how often that bug report contains your search terms
<mpt> That's how search engines used to work before Google, and it was horrible
<mpt> Number of subscribers and number of duplicates will both be much better guides
<stub> My example was *where* the term was mentioned, not how many times (although it counts that too)
<stub> It might not be relevant for bugs, but we use the same search engine elsewhere.
<stub> (product locating etc.)
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> though, eventually we'll have ProductSubscriptions etc too :-)
<stub> Ideally, we need a person or two dedicated to working on the searching for a time - I think what we have is ok and we can in the short term get it into 'good enough' shape. But beyond that will take research or experts.
<mpt> agreed
<stub> (eg. efficient substring searching on our data sets with the designed boolean operations)
<kiko> stub, do you mean "person or two" in the "short term" or "beyond that"
<stub> beyond that
<stub> Possibly bring in the tsearch2 guys from Russia for some expert advice
<SteveA> we should think about using a google box, and feeding it FTI-like data for content objects in launchpad.  basically, giving it special "for googlebox's eyes" pages to index.
<stub> Google's search doesn't meet our criteria as specced, as we want substring searching
<SteveA> if that is viable, then we have the tsearch stuff for doing more specific app-oriented stuff
<SteveA> we should talk about searching in person in march
<SteveA> even though it isn't directly bzr-oriented
<stub> March?
<stub> I think it has been discussed every sprint so far :-)
<SteveA> i don't know how important substring searching is, and i don't have an idea of how much time and money getting tsearch expertise is vs using a COTS, and i don't know what the most important searching use-cases will be in launchpad 6 months from now.
<SteveA> i'd like to know those things, as those kinds of answers will help us choose a good plan for making searching better.
<mpt> We need a Rosetta-wide search so that if I get a crap error message from an unidentified program I can hunt it down
<mpt> and a Malone-wide search for the same reason
<SteveA> the current work of improving the search capabilities of launchpad, using tsearch, and all that, seem to me to be a very good thing for the next several months
<mpt> Once we have those, and a Registry-wide search and a Soyuz-wide search, we can combine them into a global search on the front page
<mpt> I've specced MaloneSearch first because it's the most urgent
<SteveA> and the real centralized google can help users somewhat, especially if we take advantage of its APIs and feed it clean pages without excess portlet information.
<mpt> That's an acid test of any Web app -- is its built-in search better than Google
<Kinnison> Well, to be fair, google is solving a generic search rather than a domain-specific one
<SteveA> they do have domain-specific APIs now
<SteveA> although i don't think they're all that mainstream
<sivang> jblack: back, any more question you'd like to ask out of my RFS experience or other stuff related to the doc?
<jblack> I'd like to know about that gpg problem.
<sivang> jblack: ok, I'll be testing that around 19:30UTC, will you be available then?
<jblack> That's 6.5 hours from now?
<jblack> Not unless you need me to be. I'm normally under a pillow at that hour.
<sivang> jblack: ah, back to US time? :)
<jblack> in the US 19:30UTC is 12:30PM
<jblack> So no. :)
<sivang> jblack: ah, ok then. confused. then let's leave it. I will report to you tomorrow about my progress on the gpg singing.
* sivang knows it's bad to deprive a man from his sleep :)
<SteveA> sivang: note that the US is pretty wide, and the time on the right is a few hours earlier than the time on the left
<Kinnison> SteveA: unless you're facing the other way
<sivang> hehe, thanks SteveA , I actually happen to know that :)
<ddaa> stub: ping
<ddaa> the config tree is broken
<ddaa> you did not commit production-1.46
<ddaa> well, and 1.47 neither for that matter...
<stub> ddaa: We are up to production-1.47. I'll add a config for production1.47 now
<ddaa> stub: as a rule, the stuff I'm rolling out you can find in ~david/built on chinstrap
<stub> ok
<ddaa> there's a useful hack in ~david/bin too, called nested-missing
<stub> What does it do?
<ddaa> bzr missing on nested trees
<kiko> stub, did production roll out the sqlobject fixes steve landed as well?
<kiko> stub, or are we waiting for jamesh' 3rd part of that?
* Kinnison werkraves
<stub> I rolled out whatever version of sqlobject was landed yesterday
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> jamesh, yo?
<kiko> stub, do you know why when landing the production config, no changesets or changed files are reported in the PQM email?
<sivang> yo matsubara :)
<matsubara> hello sivang! good morning
<sivang> matsubara: how's the brazilian morning coming up there?
<Kinnison> kiko: publisher running again
<stub> kiko: I guess it didn't actually land anything :-/
<matsubara> sivang: sunny, which means great!
<kiko> Kinnison, muchly appreciated
<kiko> let me know when it is time
<stub> Ahh... bzr push failed with an exception \o/
<kiko> stub, good thing someone actually reads those emails
<matsubara> sivang: at least, the way I like it. :)
* Kinnison hears franz ferdinand in ubertinny mode
<stub> Can anyone push with today's bzr?
<Kinnison> kiko: want an amusing version of that track by the scissor sisters?
<kiko> Kinnison, perhaps
<kiko> what is ubertinny?
<Kinnison> kiko: it's tinny because it's whatever is leaking from your headphones
<kiko> these headphones have bad "shielding"
<Kinnison> kiko: http://10.90.90.199/Music/takemeout.mp3
<kiko> thanks
* Kinnison hurrahs noise-cancelling headphones
<Kinnison> with the new battery I just found, I can cancel your headphone noise without needing to listen to music myself
<cprov> both freak !
* Kinnison tickles cprov
* cprov runs away
<VincentMX> hi there
<VincentMX> you are the ones that take care of the Ubuntu ShipIt right?
<salgado> stub, ping?
<ddaa> spiv: still around?
<SteveA> hello VincentMX 
<stub> salgado: pong
<SteveA> what's up?
<VincentMX> i'm fine, SteveA
<VincentMX> you?
<SteveA> yeah, good.  i'm heading off for lunch shortly.  what's your question about shipit?
<salgado> stub, I added two branches with DB patches on your queue recently... I'm just trying to make sure you won't forget them. ;)
<stub> I didn't notice them, which is different :-)
<VincentMX> how long does it take before the cd's get here?
<VincentMX> last time i ordered CD's was warty CD's, they took quite a while to get here
<SteveA> salgado: i was thinking that the shipit OOPS pages might be simpler using a view for the OOPS message display, rather than various macros and slots
<SteveA> VincentMX: I think there's a document that explains this.  I'll see if I can find it.
<VincentMX> ok
<salgado> SteveA, just saw your email... I think I agree with you.
<SteveA> VincentMX: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607
<VincentMX> thnx
<SteveA> that's the section "Questions about shipped CDs"
<SteveA> salgado: do we have a link to the ubuntu FAQ sections in shipit?  If not, that would help people who have such questions.
<salgado> we used to have one, from the front page
* salgado checks
<SteveA> salgado: it should be on every page
<salgado> yes, it's still there, but only on the front page
<SteveA> particularly as you can't see the front page if you're logged in
<SteveA> bcause you are redirected to /requests
<SteveA> which is a bit weird
<SteveA> because, what if i want to send the link to a friend or something?
<SteveA> i simply can't go to the front page of shipit while i'm logged in
<SteveA> or, maybe it is because i'm a shipit admin
<SteveA> even so, unconditional redirects from a page that i might want to view is a bit odd
<jblack> All of launchpad: I have a quick announcement.
<jblack> There's a slight problem with Bazaar-NG and bzrtools. If one of them gets upgraded before the other, you'll get a traceback about "controlfiles". The solution is to upgrade the other one. If in doubt, please upgrade both to latest.
<jblack> That is all. This will be repeated on the list
<SteveA> is this a packaging issue that jbailey should be aware of?
<SteveA> i mean, should he make bzrtools more closely tied to a particular bzr package or something
<jblack> I haven't gotten quite that far yet.
<jblack> jbailey: ping
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> he's not on this channel
<jblack> Nope. I was just testing you.
<jblack> You passed.
<kiko> BjornT, what is the criteria for ignoring attachments in bug 2653?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2653 in malone "Strip signature.asc attachments from e-mailed comments and bug reports" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2653
<kiko> does anyone know?
<BjornT> kiko: every attachment is ignored. later i'll add a command to the email interface in order to name an attachment that should be attached to the bug.
<kiko> okay.
* BjornT -> lunch
<kiko> BjornT, is there a bug on this later improvement?
<BjornT> kiko: i thought there was a bug on this, but i can't find it. i'll look again after lunch, and will open one if i can't find it.
<kiko> thanks BjornT I appreciate it
* Kinnison shuts the world out for a while
<Kinnison> kiko: 12:36:01 DEBUG   Generating overrides for the distro.
<kiko> great.
<kiko> stub, look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/arch-commits/2006-January/005256.html
<kiko> stub, if you indeed cherry-picked that one, it was empty.
<kiko> ddaa, what do you think of ^^^
* ddaa looks
<Kinnison> kiko: 12:37:58 DEBUG   Generating file lists.
<ddaa> kiko: several things
<kiko> I think several things too.
<ddaa> first, that log looks like it's not modifying anything...
<ddaa> second, I have not diagnosed what the problem actually is
<ddaa> I just vaguely remember I saw an error in the log, and my first guess was a db permission problem
<ddaa> third, the fix must be accompanied of test cases
<kiko> well
<kiko> there was no fix, therefore no need for test cases :)
<ddaa> which proves the point...
<kiko> salgado, were the vocabs updated to use ValidPersonOrTeamCache or does that not work in the way I think it does?
<Kinnison> kiko: apt-ftparchive begins
<kiko> stuuuuub?
<ddaa> if you cannot write a test case to reproduce the problem, it may as well not exist...
<kiko> the novella
<kiko> of apt-ftparchive
<kiko> and the 60,000 packages
<salgado> kiko, no, the branch that updates them to use that are still on the review queue
<kiko> salgado, is the current view being used for anything in launchpad?
<kiko>       Use ValidPersonOrTeamCache for getAllValidPeople
<kiko> is that useful?
<ddaa> kiko: other questions?
<ddaa> oh yes something else
<kiko> ddaa, no, but I want stub to confirm this
<ddaa> I think we should do something about those empty commits
<ddaa> for some reasons we have way too many of them nowadays
<ddaa> it was not nearly as much of a problem with baz
<kiko> ddaa, can you patch PQM and push it through, or is that a lifeless job?
<ddaa> dunno why really, it might be symptomatic of something being wrong elsewhere
<ddaa> lifeless is the sole owner and maintainer of PQM
<stub> I've got it on my branch. Maybe I just forgot to push.
<salgado> kiko, that method doesn't seem to be used anywhere
<kiko> not even in person.py:getAllValidPeople, salgado?
<ddaa> besides that would need discussion first, because empty commits are sometimes useful, and we should probably not forbid them entirely
<ddaa> kiko: I was just airing the idea.
<kiko> ddaa, I think you're right -- it appears to happen often, and more often even with stub <wink>
<stub> ddaa: It wasn't a problem with baz because we would request a particular version to be merged, rather than whatever is head. We also tended to have auto mirroring setup.
<ddaa> mh... it should be possible to request a merge from a revision-id with bzr
<salgado> kiko, what we have is a PersonSet.getAllValidPersons(), which is not used anywhere
<ddaa> I remember I had my submit-merge script for baz modified to do just that, merge a specific revision
<kiko> salgado, okay.
<kiko> stub, asuka's librarian seems to be fucked.
<kiko> can you look into it asap, because we're all waiting around it
<stub> Define fucked?
<kiko> it's refusing uploads AIUI
<kiko> it's complaining about a duplicated ID -- look at the log apparently
<stub> kiko: Looks like the librarian wasn't reset after the database sync
<stub> kiko: Anything important beed added to the staging librarian since the database sync?
<mpt> kiko, I suggest bug 4201 be "fixed" temporarily by including Needs Info bugs in all listings, then we can sort out the lists/modes where such bugs shouldn't appear later -- it being better to show too many bug reports in a list than too few. What do you think?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4201 in malone "Bugs with Needs Info status should be displayed on open bugs query" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4201
<mpt> Currently it's causing people to think Malone search is broken completely
<stub> kiko: Or possibly carlos or someone has been stuffing stuff into it
* stub checks the scripts
<carlos> stub: here
<carlos> What's the issue?
<stub> The scripts say they nuked it.
<stub> carlos: Are you using the librarian on the staging server with the launchpad_carlos database?
<carlos> stub: not this week
<carlos> but yes, in read only mode
<carlos> is there any problem?
<stub> I'm looking for uploads. Just reads should be no problem
<carlos> I disabled them so i'm not doing uploads
<fabbione> is there any reason why i can't add a hackergotchi image to teams anymore?
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, hi, I'm having issues with downloading my translations? Do you have a minute?
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: sure
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, should I forward the email to you: or just paste the important part?
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, http://pastebin.com/533669
<matsubara> fabbione: that's a bug and there's some discussion about it on bug 6491
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6491 in launchpad "No direct way of editing hackergotchi of a team" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6491
<stub> kiko: I've manually cleaned out the files in the librarian that are not referenced from the staging database
<stub> kiko: So things should work.
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: could you give me the date when you got it?
<stub> kiko: Ideally I should resync the database again but I don't think we have that luxury (?)
<fabbione> matsubara: thanks
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, Date: 	Wed, 01 Feb 2006 12:28:09 -0000  (13:28 CET)
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: the problem is that the original .po file set the encoding to ASCII and someone added non-ASCII characters
<kiko> stub, I would prefer we didn't do that.
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: I cannot fix it directly. Are you upstream for that product?
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: I'm working on a fix in that case to export the file as UTF-8
<carlos> but we can do a workaround now
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, Am I upstream? corbicula is my project, so Yes, I guess?
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, a workaround would be nice :)
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: yes, you are upstream then ;-)
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: how is your gettext/.po file knowledge?
<kiko> salgado, are you okay with the suggestions on your shipit change SteveA and jamesh gave you?
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, uhm, to be honest, crappy
<carlos> ok, then I will do the workaround for you
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: could you send me latest version of de.po, fr.po and nl.po ?
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, my main focus has been the corbicula application it self
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: carlos.perello at canonical.com
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, I don't have them
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: latest version you have in your tarball
<carlos> really?
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, no
<kiko> BjornT: what is on your table for this week?
<carlos> hmm, so they were created on Rosetta?
<kiko> carlos: what is on your table for this week?
<carlos> hmmm, ok
<kiko> SteveA: is there anything code-related on your table for this week?
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, yes, all the translations were created on rosetta
<kiko> stub, what is causing this problem with the librarian?
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: ok, then I will do the workaround completely manually.
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: I will ping you when it's done
<carlos> kiko: many things. Finish the AJAX implementation for suggestions as Steve suggested me to do it
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, okay, thankyou!
<stub> kiko: I have no idea
<salgado> kiko, yes, I did what Steve suggested. I'm finishing the other changes he requested on shipit and will send everything in a single patch to him
<kiko> stub, can you please look into it? thanks.
<kiko> salgado, that's excellent
<kiko> carlos, what about landing the stuff you have in the review queue?
<carlos> kiko: get a trivial fix reviewed/merged that will allow kill the poimport error we talked about (the one that prevented 147 .po files to be imported)
<carlos> kiko: yeah, that's another one, the problem is that I'm blocked atm with my crappy network connection
<carlos> kiko: even the emails I sent to you about it are blocked on my mail queue...
* carlos flush it again
<stub> kiko: There is a bug open already that will ensure clients are connecting to the correct librarian for their database. We need to land that.
<cyberix> I can not add a translation template to a product I created?
<carlos> kiko: the main problem is that I cannot push my changes outside my home
<kiko> stub, can I ask you ensure that lands
<carlos> kiko: so I cannot request a merge or reviews
<stub> sure. I'll chase it with spiv.
<kiko> thanks, it's a serious issue for us
<kiko> hey bradb 
<carlos> kiko: I sent you an email that seems will delivered when my fucked dsl line allows it to 'fly' asking for adding .diffs to the pendingreview pages until I'm able to push my changes again....
<bradb> hey kiko 
<kiko> bradb, what is on your table this week?
<kiko> carlos, I will call you in a moment.
<carlos> kiko: ok
<kiko> bradb, I was hoping we'd have landed the bug contacts report last week, what happened?
<bradb> kiko: finishing off the bug contact reports. I sent a CSS 911 request mpt's way yesterday.
<kiko> CSS 911?
<bradb> I was using the information mpt gave me to create the layout required, but I have a problem with the footer wanting to swallow the page.
* mpt REALLY should be asleep
<ddaa> The page, the page, the page is on fire!
<kiko> I see
<kiko> BjornT, mpt: what is happening to FormLayout?
<kiko> I see interesting discussion on it, but..
<mpt> kiko, someone needs to review it I guess
<kiko> the code?
<kiko> r=kiko on the spec, move on
<mpt> sorry, I mean, approve the spec
<kiko> I approve it 
<mpt> ta
<kiko> now can someone get a prototype so I can see what it will turn out to be in practice?
<kiko> it is a major UI win
<kiko> as in MAJOR
<mpt> kiko, do you think it's reasonable to flip the switch for bug 4201? It'll be a one-line fix for matsubara, I think
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4201 in malone "Bugs with Needs Info status should be displayed on open bugs query" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4201
<kiko> mpt, I don't care about that bug any longer -- if you think it's the right solution, do it.
<mpt> matsubara, GO GO GO
<mpt> kiko, when I do the MaloneFrontPages spec that will probably work out which pages should default to including Needs Info bugs and which pages should default to excluding them
<matsubara> mpt: ok, assign it to me. I'll take care of it today.
<carlos> kiko: I'm going to have lunch, should I ping you when I'm back?
<kiko> mpt, that's fine. do you have any features you'd like people to work on in the near future?
<kiko> carlos, ok.
<carlos> ok
* carlos -> lunch
<mpt> kiko, FixingProjects and SimplifyingMalone once they're approved
<kiko> can you get stevea to approve them this week?
<kiko> I am tired of hearing that those specs are important and seeing no traction on them
<kiko> either get them approved or scrap them
<kiko> daf, what's on your plate this week? what happened to the malone search improvement we discussed?
<mpt> SteveA and I have been discussing them
<mpt> over the past couple of days
<kiko> bradb, are you on top of MaloneRunsUbuntuTaskList?
<kiko> mpt, that's excellent, but we do need to push them to fruition
<kiko> bradb, there should be things there that you and daf and others are coordinating on -- I've hopefully done my part there
<bradb> kiko: I haven't looked at that doc lately, but I'm working on #12 (bug contacts report). I can probably get this patch into a review queue today, the main issue being the footer swallowing up the page.
<mpt> matsubara, done, thankyou
<daf> kiko: search improvements: I've got a diff that I'd like feedback on
<kiko> bradb, try and coordinate fixes on other bits of it with others, you could use the help and people are available (if you ask them)
<daf> kiko: I've got the bug text page nearly done
<bradb> kiko: I'm also pushing at #2 (seeing all bugs at once) by bumping up the batch size to 50.
<kiko> daf, well, no use if it's hidden on your hard drive
<bradb> kiko: right
<kiko> daf, get it out to the world -- bradb wants to see it
<mpt> kiko, the layout part of FormLayout isn't really workable as long as the forms appear in such a narrow column, but the rest is implementable
<daf> kiko: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1fekFs.html
<daf> bradb: ^^^
<kiko> thanks
<matsubara> mpt: actually it doesn't seem to be a one line fix because of bug 5320 but i'll sort that out with bradb.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5320 in malone "NEEDSINFO needs to live in one of the interfaces.bugtask constants" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5320
<mpt> kiko, and daf has been incidentally pointing out that the unimplementedness of LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPage is a bit vexing to people using Ubuntu (they're choosing "Get Help Online..." from within yelp)
<kiko> bradb, that should be good, yes -- are you against batch sizes being optional? perhaps ask stub how hard it is to use the session machinery to store a pref?
<kiko> mpt, what's blocking that?
<stub> ISession(request)['launchpad.prefs'] ['batchsize']  = 666
<mpt> kiko, nothing except developer time as far as I know
<bradb> kiko: I think a pref would be great, and some people like jbailey have asked for it. One of the first concerns is to get a sense for what batch size we can handle though.
<kiko> mpt, who would be good to work on that?
<kiko> bradb, if you make it a hidden option initially we can give people the chance to experiment with it. how does that sound?
<cyberix> Number one feature I would like for Launchpad. I'd like it to tell me what I can NOT do.
<kiko> bradb, make the batch_end stuff actually work and you have a simple UI for it
<mpt> kiko, anyone who doesn't like fixing Malone bugs (that should be top priority IMO)
<bradb> kiko: right, that sounds like a good idea
<mpt> batch_end is crack
<kiko> mpt, feel free to identify someone from the team and request him to do it -- if it's not complicated ask matsubara for instance
<daf> there's the s/batch_end/batch_length/ change to be done
<kiko> mpt, yes, but it's a start.
<kiko> WHATEVER
<mpt> &batch=20
<mpt> simple URLs!
<kiko> just get it done -- simplify as you go if you like, but move with it
<daf> bug #4880
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4880 in launchpad "Batch URLs should include 'batch_size' instead of 'batch_end'" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4880
<kiko> yeah.
<stub> Just ensure there is a maximum in launchpad.conf please so we can truncate insane requests (and tweak it when we know what insane is)
<mpt> anyone object if I rename "batch_size" to "batch" and "batch_start" to "start" in that bug?
<daf> fine by me
<bradb> sounds good
<daf> bradb: can you look at that diff and tell me whether what I've done is sane?
<bradb> daf: Sure. What's the change intended to be?
<daf> allow filtering bugs by (a) whether they have an upstream task and (b) whether they have an unfixed upstream task
<daf> I forget the bug #
<daf> ATM, I've only got it working for DistributionSourcePackage
<daf> (er, ignore the print statements ;))
<SteveA> mpt: do you remember that we had a conversation about emphasising just the "from" in "If this bug is preventing you from reporting bugs in ..." ?
<SteveA> what was the outcome of that?
<SteveA> I'm concerned that we spend a while looking at what language is necessary on OOPS pages, but that changes based on that haven't landed anywhere
<SteveA> salgado: replied on the reviews list, and to you and mpt, about the patch you mailed for shipit.
<bradb> daf: This patch doesn't seem to apply cleanly for me. Are you synched with rf?
<BjornT> kiko: on my plate this week is making checkwatches.py update multiple bug watches per request, and start implementing https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugWatches
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<daf> bradb: not on that branch, no
<daf> bradb: I'll re-paste when I've synced and let you know
<bradb> thanks
<kiko> locate mythgallery_0.18.1-3_all.deb
<kiko> Kinnison, ^^^
* mode/#launchpad [-oooo cyberix Kinnison siretart SteveA]  by SteveA
<kiko> +Package: avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.15-11
<kiko> +Package: avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.15-9
<kiko> in dapper/restricted/binary-amd64
<kiko> Kinnison,  ^^^
* Kinnison goes to look
<Kinnison> do you know the source package for that?
<kiko> +Source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (2.6.15.4-1)
<kiko> +Source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (2.6.15.3-3)
<kiko> respectively
<Kinnison> Again, I'm guessing the same, or a similar, corner case in the NBS code james wrote
<kiko> really
<kiko> well, this one is more interesting perhaps
<Kinnison> I'm fairly sure it's a case of "this is no longer built on this arch"
<kiko> Package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-14-amd64-generic
<kiko> that is in dak
<kiko> Package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-14-amd64-k8
<kiko> Package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-14-amd64-xeon
<kiko> in /srv/ftp.root/ubuntu-sunday-snapshot/dists/dapper/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<Kinnison> The kernels generate huge numbers of binary packages
<Kinnison> I'm guessing that from time to time, which are generated for which architecture will change
<daf> kiko: up for a quickie review?
<kiko> yes
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMEXw6i.html
<kiko> daf, remind me why we want this?
<kiko> I would so prefer it if you used a template to generate the text..
<kiko> (is it impossible?)
<daf> we want this to make Ubugtu reliable
<Kinnison> kiko: there's definitely mention of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-9-* in the removals.txt
<Kinnison> kiko: but I'm not sure if that * is complete or not
<daf> kiko: and also to support the scraping stuff I've been doing
<daf> kiko: I don't know about using templates
<kiko> Kinnison, avm-fritz is the binary at least
<Kinnison> kiko: yeah
<Kinnison> OOI, what's a materialised view?
<kiko> daf, I think you should do templates 
<kiko> Kinnison, a table built with triggers.
<Kinnison> I see
<kiko> daf, hardcoding that output in browser code is not nice
<daf> kiko: Steve seemed keen on doing the simplest thing that works for now
<kiko> but a template would be simple..
<kiko> actually, /simpler/
<kiko> it's just generating text..
<Kinnison> avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.12-9 | 3.11-0ubuntu41 | amd64, i386
<daf> if you say so
<daf> where can I find an example?
<Kinnison> kiko: that's in the removals log from monday
<kiko> +rdf 
<kiko> daf, the rdf stuff uses templates to generate non-html
<kiko> I think that might be an example of what you want
<daf> hmm, the RDF stuff is still XML
<kiko> is that a problem?
<daf> i.e. I'm not sure if ZPT is suitable for non-XML stuff
<kiko> why not?
<SteveA> i think python code is fine for this
<SteveA> also, because it can be easily tested as python code
<kiko> I don't like the idea, but if you sign off on it, ok.
<kiko> can ZPT not generate text, really?
<kiko> I can't see why you couldn't do
<SteveA> sure, it can do
<SteveA> we should use a python view class here anyway
<kiko> reporter: <tal:replace ... >
<SteveA> to make the content type and charset text/plain and utf-8
<kiko> and then just supply a bugtask object
<daf> the mail templates seem to use %(foo)s
<daf> rather than ZPT
<SteveA> also, note that we don't want to escape anything
<SteveA> or at least, not the things page templates escape by default
<SteveA> so, it would be <tal:whatever tal:replace="structure context/title" />
<kiko> ok ok ok
<SteveA> at at this point, i think python code is clearer
<SteveA> although, it is a good call to question this
<kiko> reasonable.
<daf> r=?
<SteveA> there are also python Template objects
<SteveA> in the standard library now
<SteveA> those would be a reasonable implementation strategy too
<daf> which module?
<SteveA> http://docs.python.org/lib/node109.html
<daf> aha
<daf> would you suggest having the templates at constants in Python or storing them as separate files?
<SteveA> can i see the code you have now?
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMEXw6i.html
<SteveA> daf: why did you alter the Navigation?
<SteveA> you should just register this as a browser:page
<SteveA> with a class and an attribute of __call__
<daf> I tried that, but /+bugs/NNN redirects first
<SteveA> then, make BugTextView derive from LaunchpadView
<SteveA> and put your code in render()
<SteveA> +bugs always redirects
<SteveA> you should use +bug/nnn
<SteveA> BugTaskTextView needs a docstring
<SteveA> all classes need class docstrings
<SteveA> and the __call__ (or render()) should have a docstring saying in plain english what is going to happen
<daf> http://localhost:8086/bug/1 404s here
<daf> as does /+bug/1
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> what bug page
<SteveA> that bug page
<kiko> Kinnison, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file6AnUHC.html
<daf> /bugs/1 redirects to http://localhost:8086/products/firefox/+bug/1
<SteveA> there's a bug in Navigation then
<SteveA> it should deal with views before traversal stuff
<SteveA> so, leave the code in the Navigation, and add an XXX for me, saying that this should be a browser:page, but that doesn't work
<daf> ok
<kiko> Kinnison, cprov: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileF1ZhNm.html
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Text search and production config updates (r3055: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> SteveA, will you take care of daf then?
<SteveA> kiko: sure
<SteveA> daf: i can think of how to refactor it to use templates, but really, the pattern you have there looks fine
<Dr^EviL> any body help me?
<daf> SteveA: I agree -- if we start using this pattern more, then I think it will be time to refactor it
<daf> Dr^EviL: hi
<daf> Dr^EviL: what's the problem?
<Dr^EviL> sir
<Dr^EviL> i want 1 free ubuntu linux cd
<daf> SteveA: I've added the docstrings and the XXX as you suggest
<Dr^EviL> how can?
<kiko> Dr^EviL, visit http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Dr^EviL> but there is a error
<Dr^EviL> Theres no page with this address in Launchpad
<Dr^EviL> this*
<daf> which URL are you looking at?
<Dr^EviL> The reference for this error is OOPS-32B373. Please include it in any related bug report or email.
<daf> thanks
<Dr^EviL> https://launchpad.net/token/lNpGV8RZPf8n2bmlKBW6
<Dr^EviL> what i do now?
<Dr^EviL> u there?
<kiko> Dr^EviL, that's an interesting bug. best person to look at it would be salgado-lunch
<kiko> can you try creating an account again?
<Dr^EviL> i try 2 time
<Dr^EviL> both have this error
<Dr^EviL> salgado-lunch help
<Dr^EviL> plz help
<Dr^EviL> help me any one
<daf> Dr^EviL: Salgado is eating his lunch
<daf> Dr^EviL: please be patient
<daf> I'm sure he'll be happy to try and help you when he comes back
<Dr^EviL> salman ahmed is not an active member of any Launchpad teams.
<kiko> lol
<Dr^EviL> how can i active ?
<kiko> Dr^EviL, so you managed to create your account? good for you. no need to activate any memberships -- go straight to shipit.ubuntu.com.
<Dr^EviL> then?
<daf> then log in with your Launchpad account
<Dr^EviL> ok done
<Dr^EviL> next step?
<kiko> there should be a form to order CDs.
<kiko> btw
<kiko> you should use the channel #shipit for this discussion
<carlos> kiko: ping
<kiko> carlos, calling..
<carlos> ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix shipit to report OOPSes, some wording fixes (replacing order with request) and added a footer on all shipit pages with a link to the FAQ. r=SteveA (r3056: Guilherme Salgado)
<daf> matsubara: welcome to the team!
<matsubara> hey daf. thanks!
<carlos> kiko: I don't get the call... where are you calling?
<SteveA> kiko: there's a problem -- oops reports are not getting rsynced from gangotri to chinstrap, not at all today
<SteveA> is elmo or Znarl around?
<Kinnison> they're both doing scary firefighting in the DC
<Kinnison> IIRC
* pmjdebruijn taps carlos on the shoulder....
<SteveA> okay
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, have you had any chance to take a look at my translation issue..?
<SteveA> no oops reports for a while then
<daf> SteveA: does my branch have your approval?
<SteveA> daf: can i see it?
<daf> I'm not sure how to get a clean diff -- there's a merge from RF in the middle
<daf> I wonder how the pending branches page does it
<Kinnison> it gets RF
<Kinnison> merges your branch
<Kinnison> does a diff
<BjornT> daf: bzr diff -r ancestor:path/to/rf
<daf> ah
<SteveA> is this in the bzr docs that we have on the wiki?
<SteveA> if not, it should be
<daf> BjornT: ancestor is a revno?
<BjornT> not sure if it's on the wiki, i learned about if from an irc discussion
<LarstiQ> it should be in the revisionspec docs
<LarstiQ> http://bazaar.canonical.com/BzrRevisionSpec
<kiko> SteveA, elmo will be around later a bit
<SteveA>  https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<BjornT> daf: ancestor is ancestor. for example, bzr diff -r ancestor:../rocketfuel
<SteveA> useful basic stuff like that should go there, or at least pointers to it
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: not yet, sorry
<daf> BjornT: oh, right :)
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<daf> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFLfr0O.html
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Librarian front page (r3057: Stuart Bishop)
<Kinnison> launchpad lacks an "I made a mistake, please undo this"
<kiko> very funny
<Kinnison> in particular if you accidentally add the wrong person to a team
<Kinnison> Deactivate is utterly different from "remove"
<daf> Kinnison: you mean we shouldn't have instant apply? :)
<kiko> Kinnison, is the wording wrong?
<Kinnison> daf: I mean, if I accidentally add someone to a team, there should be a "fucking remove this" button
<kiko> ah.
<Kinnison> because right now, I've made a new team for the lauchpad buildd admins, and accidentally added the wrong person to it
<Kinnison> now they're listed on the membership page as "deactivated" where in reality they shouldn't be listed at all
<daf> beaurocratastic
<daf> Launchpad is not very forgiving of mistakes
<daf> which is a pretty big shortcoming
* carlos -> out
<daf> SteveA: did you see my paste?
<SteveA> daf: yes
<SteveA> you should explicitly set the charset to utf-8
<daf> SteveA: I did
<SteveA> and i'd like you to derive the view classes from LaunchpadView, and use the render() method of that instead of __call__
<daf> SteveA: but Zope does it anyway
<SteveA> leave the zcml as it is, using __call__
<daf> __call__ == render?
<SteveA> return '\n'.join(texts)
<SteveA> i think you're always returning a unicode
<SteveA> so you can make that explicit with
<SteveA> return u'\n'.join(texts)
<daf> ok
<SteveA> if you're explicitly returning unicode, then you don't need to set the charset explicitly
<SteveA> i see that you're testing for it, which is good
<daf> it's marginally annoying that there's no space
<daf> "text/plain;charset=utf-8"
<SteveA> is there supposed to be a space?
<daf> there is customarily, I think
<daf> can't remember if the RFC requires it
<SteveA> __call__ is generically the method that is used in order for the publisher to render a page 
<daf> or which RFC it is
<SteveA> there is often magic behind the scenes to do things before your code gets run
<SteveA> in the case of LaunchpadView, there are some standard hooks that get used
<daf> ah
<SteveA> and your code to render the page goes in render()
<SteveA> the default render() renders the page template that is used for the page
<SteveA> in the future, in zope3, zcml to register pages will be much simpler
<SteveA> and page templates will be referenced in the python code, all the time, not in the zcml
<SteveA> this has a number of advantages
<SteveA> we'll do this in launchpad a little before it becomes mainstream in zope3 i think
<SteveA> so that we can do good stuff like put page titles there
<daf> interesting
<daf> is this something planned for 3.3?
<SteveA> it's already supported in 3.2
<SteveA> but, it isn't the defauly
<daf> I see
<daf> we're not using 3.2 yet, are we?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> stuart did a lot of work getting launchpad up to date with it
<SteveA> and now i have the result of stu's work on my machine
<SteveA> to deal with a few more issues
<SteveA> i expect to spend several hours this week doing it
<daf> RFC 2616 says that whitespace is only significant between tokens in indentation of contiuniation lines
<daf> so, whitespace is permissible but not mandatory for content-type parameters
<daf> purely aesthetic
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMcJYqq.html
<daf> using u'\n'.join() worked as you suggested
<daf> I've used LaunchpadView/render()
<daf> tests pass
<daf> Seveas tells me that parsing the new format is trivial using rfc822/email.FeedParser
<SteveA> kiko: you called?
<SteveA> daf: cool.  r=me
<SteveA> also, please file a bug on me to look at the XXX you added
<daf> great, thanks
<daf> ok, will do
<daf> SteveA: bug #30238
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30238 in launchpad "traversals get processed before ZCML page declarations" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30238
<SteveA> thanks daf
<[AhsaN123`] > SteveA how ru 
<Keybuk> SteveA: did one of your guys steal our upload queue?
<SteveA> Keybuk: what does that mean in pointy-head speak?
* [AhsaN123`]  slaps SteveA around a bit with a large trout
<Keybuk> The corporate asset known as "upload.ubuntu.com" is currently failing to engage in communication with FTP clients in a synergistical way
<SteveA> hello [AhsaN123`] 
<daf> bradb: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4lkjtV.html
<SteveA> Keybuk: i'll action that leverage point
<SteveA> i know nothing about why upload.ubuntu.com would be down, though
<SteveA> elmo runs it, and it won't be a launchpad-run thing until we have deployed soyuz
<Keybuk> kiko was laughing and elmo said "oh fuck"
<Keybuk> so I blame you
<jbailey> SteveA: Are you trying ot hide behind plausable deniability? =)
<LarstiQ> heh
<SteveA> jbailey: i can plainly deny that
<kiko> BACK IN BLACK
<kiko> diff:
<kiko> +fuck easynet
<bradb> daf: Weird, I'm still getting conflicts in bugtask.txt and bugtask-macros-buglisting.pt.
<daf> meh
<bradb> daf: I'm rsync'ing from chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad
<daf> I'll try merging it into a fresh LP checkout
<daf> yeah, me too
<daf> I last synced an hour or two ago
<daf> I'll let you know
<bradb> thanks
<Kinnison> fecking easynet
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> can anybody paste me a recent OOPS ID?
<LarstiQ> kiko: boring one; OOPS-32D382
<kiko> thanks
<thisfred> is uploading of single non-tarred .pot templates no longer possible?
<kiko> salgado, OOPS-32B440 is my gift to you today, to motivate you to fix vocabularies, like, TODAYYYYY ;)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  bug text pages (r3058: Dafydd Harries)
<kiko> cool going daf 
<daf> ra
<salgado> kiko, I can't see it yet
<kiko> yes, and you'll notice that the OOPS will be fucked if you use the bookmarklet or oops.cgi
<kiko> you will need to build the URL yourself
<salgado> duh
<jbailey> bradb: When you return, what would you think of a wishlist request to Malone for some sort of bug export, suitable for inclusion in a BUGS file in the root of a package.
<salgado> 2006-01-32 is the date generated by oops.cgi
<salgado> kiko, is it this one: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-01-31/B440 ?
<kiko> yes
<salgado> kiko, I can't see what that has to do with the vocabularies
<kiko> salgado, uhhhhhh
<kiko> well
<kiko> I get that when I try to reassign a bug to "a"
<salgado> have you seen that oops I pasted the URL?
* daf -> yoga
<kiko> salgado, I should tell you. it is no longer january.
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-01/B440
<kiko> that's what you want
<Kinnison> are you sure?
<Kinnison> kiko: january has 31 days in it
<salgado> I thought today was 31
<Kinnison> no, today is the first
<kiko> I know you did
<kiko> but you were wrong
<daf> not the 32nd
<kiko> that's okay
<kiko> I was once wrong too
<salgado> but if kiko and gnome calendar tell me today is the first, then I should believe them
<salgado> anyway, kiko, that's ALREADY FIXED. ;)
<kiko> salgado, where? production got rolled out YESTERDAY
<salgado> the only problem is that that fix hasn't been reviewed yet, so it can't be merged
<kiko> bah
<kiko> get SteveA to rs= it
<salgado> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/smallfixes2/full-diff
<salgado> SteveA, ^
<kiko> I feel like dying today
<Kinnison> poor kiko
<salgado> always complaining. :p
<SteveA> salgado: looking
<salgado> kiko, if you need some power powder I can try and send some to you. :)
<SteveA> salgado: what is this review about?
<SteveA> salgado: ok, i see
<SteveA> salgado: +class BinaryAndSourcePackageName(SQLBase):   docstring please
<salgado> SteveA, fix SinglePopupView to only retrieve the results from the current batch instead of retrieving them all every time, fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29782 and fix the people vocabs to use stub's view
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29782 in launchpad "SinglePopupWidget shouldn't use the vocabulary's name as title" [Normal,In progress]  
<salgado> SteveA, right, it has its docstring in interfaces/binarypackagename.py, but I'll add a """See IBinaryAndSourcePackageName""" there
<SteveA> then, the interface it implements is wrong
<SteveA> > +    implements(IBinaryPackageName)
<kiko> lol
<Kinnison> SteveA: FYI, the solution we discussed worked
<kiko> salgado, that code is SO READY for review it hurts
<Kinnison> SteveA: We removed everything older than today
<salgado> oooops
<Kinnison> SteveA: and lo, our tests began to work
* salgado hides
<SteveA> salgado: reviewed
<salgado> wow, that was quick. :)
<Kinnison> mpt: ping?
<SteveA> Kinnison: great to hear about the tests working again
<kiko> SteveA, it's going better now.
<fabbione> kiko: are you at the office?
<kiko> no, at mark's
<fabbione> is Mark back?
<kiko> no.
<kiko> but the internet here works
<fabbione> oh ok
<fabbione> is elmo around?
<kiko> maybe
<kiko> why?
<fabbione> i need to ask him something
<fabbione> if he s around just ask him to ping me on irc
<bradb> jbailey: Is there a BUGS file somewhere handy that I can look at?
<kiko> carlos!
<jbailey> bradb: I'm getting one from the person who suggested it to forward to you.
<bradb> ok, thanks
<salgado> hey BjornT, I was looking for you
<lifeless> morning all
<Kinnison> Morning lifeless
<BjornT> hi salgado
<salgado> I have a patch (70 lines of pagetests, 5 lines of comments and 1 line of code) here that's related to that switch-to-advanced-search fix. would you review it for me?
<AlinuxOS> hello gurus, how can I controll a .po files validity?
<salgado> BjornT, ^
<BjornT> salgado: well, paste it on chinstrap, i'll try to have a look at it before i go to sleep.
<salgado> BjornT, thanks, dude. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7eoVjD.html
<bradb> salgado: I wrote a fix for that yesterday, but sadly I repeatedly got a failure for one test on chinstrap that passed locally.
<AlinuxOS> I mean how can check if in .po files are some errors?
<salgado> bradb, that same fix?
<bradb> salgado: I doubt we fixed it in the same way (e.g. I removed the strange "Advanced Search" link in the portlet), but fixing the same bug, yeah.
<salgado> bradb, just to make sure... the problem we're talking about here is that when you click on the 'Advanced ...' button you don't actually get the correct results until you click on search
<salgado> is that the one you've fixed?
<bradb> salgado: The bug I fixed was that you can't switch to the Advanced search.
<bradb> e.g. if you go to https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs and click on "Advanced..." it doesn't take you to the Advanced search
<terrex> hi for everyone. i have 2 accounts in launchpad (i think one was gotten from bugzilla, terrex@xasamail.com) How can i merge it to capitanterrex@yahoo.es if at now my terrex@xasamail.com mbox is closed?
<salgado> bradb, oh, no? what happens in that case, then?
<bradb> it just reloads the page
<salgado> bradb, it reloads the page displaying the advanced form with the widgets pre-filled with the values of that page
<bradb> salgado: If it did that, there would be no bug. :)
<bradb> but the view code behind it is broken, so it doesn't do that.
<salgado> ouch. that sounds like I've left that page behind
<salgado> the 'Advanced ...' button works for all other reports (critical, unassigned, etc)
<salgado> bradb, can I have a look at the fix you wrote?
<bradb> salgado: sure, i'll email the diff.
<salgado> ta!
<bradb> bzr's taking a while
<bradb> salgado: Ugh, looks like I have to merge in the latest rf before I can give you a useful diff. I'll send it, just have to wait for bzr to merge in rf then diff.
<salgado> bradb, sure, no problem
<bradb> salgado: sent
<lifeless> bradb: 'bzr diff -r ancestor:rf' may help
<bradb> lifeless: Thanks, I'll try that next time.
<BjornT> salgado: your changes look good, r=bjornt
<salgado> BjornT, great. thanks
<bradb> mpt: ping
<bradb> lifeless: It's really nice to see yellow brick road messages like: bzr: ERROR: Conflicts detected in working tree.  Use "bzr conflicts" to list, "bzr resolve FILE" to resolve. in bzr. :)
<lifeless> good
<zyga> bradb: do you want to tell me that they are actually YELLOW?
<bradb> heh
<sivang> zyga: what are?
<zyga> sivang: the messages ;-)
<ddaa> bradb: zork for arch, take two.
<bradb> hehe
<carlos> jblack: hi, around?
<BraveBrain> hi everybody
<sivang> night all
<corrideat> The confirmation email (of my registration) is having a long break before go to my email
#launchpad 2006-02-07
<carlos> lifeless: hi, around?
<lifeless> yes
<carlos> lifeless: I'm having some problems with bzr push
<carlos> lifeless: I just sent an email to launchpad, do you have sometime to help me?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> for the sftp one, please file a bug
<lifeless> I dont want to try to solve it right now as we are not using sftp for launchpad
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> for the rsync one, does /home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/ exist on chinstrap ?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> the "trivial" branch is not a new one
<carlos> and I'm updating it not doing a full upload
<carlos> anyway, I checked it just in case and the path is correct
<lifeless> try putting the path in
<carlos> bzr push chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/... ?
<carlos> already done, same error
<lifeless> can you push to a new name ?
<lifeless> .../launchpad/trivial-2
<carlos> let me try it...
<carlos> yes, It allows me to push to a new path
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> when that finishes
<lifeless> try pushing to that same new path again
<carlos> ok
<carlos> lifeless: I suppose that if that works, I just need to push again all my branches that give me errors...
<lifeless> I'd say so
<jblack> carlos: what's up?
<carlos_> my network went down...
<carlos_> lifeless: it failed because the network outage, but a new push is working now
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt_> BjornT, thanks for removing the attachment cruft from bug comments
<mpt_> Kinnison, pong
<carlos> mpt_: it's a bit late at this side of the world...
<carlos> so I don't think Kinnison is around...
<ajmitch> afternoon mpt_ 
<mpt_> yeah, nor was I around when he pinged :-] 
<stub> spiv: ping
<spiv> stub: pong
<stub> spiv: Are you able to look at that librarian connection validation thing today or should I work on that?
<spiv> stub: I can do that.  I think I can add the last-accessed feature at the same time.
<spiv> Seeing as I'll be poking code in that area.
<spiv> But right now, it's lunch time :)
<stub> spiv: Ok. I'll want to push this to staging today, so ping me when you are done or if you get stuck. 
<spiv> Will do.
<spiv> I'll start on it straight after lunch.
<stub> Mmm... breakfast...
<mpt_> jamesh, ping
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  Vocabulary optimizations (r3059: Guilherme Salgado, Stuart Bishop)
<mpt_> ugh, bzr --version produces an OSError
<lifeless> funkay
<mpt_> ah, my terminal was in a directory that I'd since deleted and re-created
<mpt_> so I could understand bzr diff producing that error
<mpt_> but not bzr --version
* carlos -> bed
<jamesh> mpt_: pong
<mpt_> jamesh, how is automating the Oops summaries going?
<jamesh> I'll have it emailing the list today
<mpt_> great
<mpt_> I can clean up the error pages to discourage reporting bugs, once the summaries are doing a better job of telling us what's urgent than bug reports are
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  Add an option allowing a person to hide their email address from other Launchpad users (r3060: Stuart Bishop, Guilherme Salgado)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add missing comma (r3061: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix typos and lower isolation level of update-stats.py (r3062)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  More transaction isolation updates (r3063: Stuart Bishop)
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> morning
<mpt_> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi matthew
<jamesh> SteveA: could you check to see if a launchpad error summary got caught by the mailman filters recently?
<SteveA> jamesh: i'll look
<jamesh> (and if so, add the from address used as an allowed address)
<jamesh> thanks
<SteveA> stub: on lowering the isolation of individual cron scripts: does it work well?  i was thinking that we'd have to lower the isolation of everything else too, to get some effect.
<stub> SteveA: It is a start. I'm still mulling over dropping the isolation level of the primary launchpad instance. I notice that the default in SVN psycopg is now read committed too.
<stub> (I'm sorting out sessions though as that seems to be the primary source of our serialization exceptions at the moment)
<SteveA> jamesh: i don't see anything from mailman about a summary
<SteveA> the main constraint on isolation levels for sessions is that we don't get embarassing "i'm logged in but see his stuff" session id collissions / duplicates.
<SteveA> anything else doesn't matter so much
<SteveA> stub: what kind of things does an isolation level more isolated that read committed give us?
<SteveA> i'm sure i used to know, but it is now obscure to me :-)
<jamesh> SteveA: weird.  It should have had a subject line of "Launchpad Errors for 2006-02-01"
<SteveA> nope
<SteveA> jamesh: can you try sending a test mail from chinstrap yourself?
<SteveA> it could be that chinstrap can't send mail to where it should go
<SteveA> nothing in the mailq though
<jamesh> SteveA: done.
<SteveA> foo
<stub> SteveA: It means if you select some results, and then select them again, you get the same list.
<jamesh> "echo foo | mail -s Testing launchpad@lists.canonical.com"
<SteveA> stub: unless you had an intervening write in the same transaction?
<SteveA> jamesh: received a foo
<stub> SteveA: It means your transaction sees a consistant snapshot of the database for the entire transaction and you don't have to worry about interferance from other processes.
<stub> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> does it mean that if i select from table A
<SteveA> and then wait a while
<jamesh> SteveA: I'll try running the script again
<SteveA> then another thread updates table B
<SteveA> and then i select from table B
<lifeless> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> that i'll see the original state of table B
<lifeless> erm, wrong nick sorry
<lifeless> stub: I thought read commit allowed inconsistent reads
<SteveA> lifeless: i'm asking stub about levels above read committed
<stub> lifeless: yes. Steve was asking about isolation levels greater than read committed.
<lifeless> oh right
<spiv> stub: Btw, I have the database name check for the librarian working locally.  I'll give the code another look, then push it up.
<lifeless> then my memory is fine ;)
* SteveA decides to just read the papers again...
<SteveA> mpt_: how much longer are you around for?  shall we have a call sometime?
<SteveA> jamesh: i have it
<SteveA> actually, i see two of them in the admin interface of mailman
<SteveA> i must have missed it before
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  Could you let one through, and add the sender address to the allowed senders?
<SteveA> i thought i just did
<SteveA> but i don't see the email
<SteveA> it is in the archives though
<SteveA> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-February/007462.html
<SteveA> jamesh: can you split the 404s into two lists:  one with any percentage refered from local sites, and one with all coming from elsewhere?
<spiv> jamesh: Nice report.
<SteveA> jamesh: in fact, three lists might be even better.
<spiv> Heh, OOPS-32B440 is a bit of a doozy.
<SteveA>  - 100% search bots
<SteveA>  - any % local sites
<SteveA>  - the rest (that is, no local sites, maybe some search bots)
<spiv> "search bots" isn't quite an accurate term.
<SteveA> the reason is, we should definitely fix the ones from local sites, either by changing the link or fixing the 404
<spiv> There are some there that appear to be people pointing bzr at launchpad, thinking there's a bzr branch there.
<SteveA> the search bots and such we should look into, but there may be a good reason for them wanting a 404
<SteveA> and the rest is interesting because it is probably guessed / chopped URLs
<SteveA> spiv: does bzr have a particular user agent string?
<spiv> SteveA: Ask lifeless, I guess.
<spiv> It probably says urllib or something.
<lifeless> not at the moment
<lifeless> it will say whatever urllib2 says
<lifeless> the pycurl one -might- get a custom agent
<spiv> SteveA: But they're easy to distinguish, it looks for ".bzr".
<SteveA> one more request jamesh: copy the report onto some web page, and link to it from the emailed report
<lifeless> and the supermirror will point at launchpad because some users are muppets
<SteveA> this allows us to get to a version with clickable OOPSes
<jamesh> spiv: at the moment, search bots == user agent strings matching a bunch of regexps I noticed accessing https://launchpad.net/robots.txt
<spiv> jamesh: Hmm
<lifeless> I dont think bzr could cause enough load to be a problem
<spiv> jamesh: See e.g. OOPS-32A111
<SteveA> lifeless: it's more about the noise.  and we can do stuff to the report to remove that noise, if needed
<spiv> jamesh: Which appears to be categorised as a search bot, but looks like bzr to me.
<lifeless> SteveA: ah yes, I see
<spiv> (user agent of "Python-urllib/1.16")
<mpt__> how about flipping it to, for example, "83% human"
<mpt__> hmm, that sounds a bit macabre
<SteveA> half man half biscuit
<mpt__> I hear GWB has called for a ban on human-animal hybrids
<jamesh> spiv: sure.  Do you think it is worth considering that kind of usage a bot then?
* mpt__ wonders what https://shipit.ubuntu.com/MSOffice is all about
<spiv> jamesh: Well, I think it's a human mistake.
<spiv> jamesh: I *think* what's going on is that a user sees e.g. https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+branches
<lifeless> spiv: there are branches registered in lp with a url in lp
<spiv> jamesh: And thinks those hyperlinks link to the bzr branch, rather than a page about the bzr branch
<lifeless> spiv: if that makes sense
<spiv> lifeless: People registering garbage, you mean?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> as I said, muppets
<spiv> Right. :)
<lifeless> or misguided
<lifeless> something
<jamesh> spiv: okay.  It is probably worth removing wget and python-urllib from the robots regexp
<spiv> jamesh: So, I think it's possibly indicative of a UI problem, thus arguably worth bringing attention to.
<spiv> But whether it's noise or valuable for these reports, I don't know :)
<mpt__> jamesh, that's excellent work
<mpt__> Is it possible to include referrers yet?
<spiv> lifeless: You know, we could do something vile
<jamesh> spiv: if the requests are due to direct human action (as opposed to a search engine spider that just goes through following links), then it probably should be counted the same way as mozilla, IE, etc
<lifeless> nonoNO, I use vim.
<spiv> lifeless: Make Launchpad issue redirects for accesses to a $branchpage/.bzr to the "correct" URL.
<jamesh> mpt__: it is making use of the referer information to give the % of local referers
<spiv> lifeless: You can slap me now ;)
<lifeless> I'm not sure that thats a good thing to do
<lifeless> its certainly been discussed
<jamesh> mpt__: but not displaying it in the summary (the summary gets pretty large as you add more info)
<spiv> lifeless: My gut feeling is no.
<lifeless> think security and redirects - cross site scripting
<spiv> lifeless: Right.  Requires careful thinking --> too hard :)
<jamesh> lifeless: bzr should probably set the user agent string for its requests
<lifeless> jamesh: AIUI urllib2 dont like dat
<jamesh> really?
<lifeless> jamesh: pycurl based transport may have us doing that, see above.
<SteveA> urllib2 can do that
<SteveA> it just takes more code than you'd think
<lifeless> well, diminishing returns then ;)
<lifeless> as we want pycurl to be the primary http client anyway
<mpt__> jamesh, maybe the single top referrer for each NotFound
<jamesh> lifeless: you just create a request object, set the User-Agent header, and issue the request
* SteveA had thought it was more complex than that
<jamesh> something like: request = urllib2.Request('http://foo'); request.add_header('User-Agent', 'bzr/0.7'); response = urllib2.urlopen(request)
<sivang> Morning all
<SteveA> lifeless: i like this:  http://source.schooltool.org/coverage/
<SteveA> drill down and see code not covered by tests
<lifeless> nice
<lifeless> well, as far as it goes. pity it doesn't seem to do if clause marking
<SteveA> what is "if clause marking" ?
<lifeless> if foo() or bar()
<lifeless> we want to see if the or bar() side is being evaluated
<SteveA> the code coverage stuff is done by hooking into the python interpreter, and checking what lines have been executed during a test run.
<SteveA> so, it doesn't go within a single line
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> AIUI its a known limit in the current coverage stuff
<SteveA> could be fixed with pypy -- and make the tests take years to run
<SteveA> i know the guys who set that report up, so we can chat with them about what they did / get code
<lifeless> 'fixed'
<lifeless> yes, that would be cool
<SteveA> mpt__: ping
<mpt__> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> mpt: voice call?
<mpt> sure
<stub> I was just typing 'I have an electrician here so I might get disconnected at any moment' when he cut the power and I got disconnected.
<cprov> stub: ehe, hi, how is it going ?
<stub> good enough.
<cprov> stub: just because you're not in london ;)
* stub is sooo glad he is not in London
<stub> Another beutiful sunny day in Bangkok. 
<carlos> SteveA: would you have some time today to talk with me about a zope3 feature?
<SteveA> yes
<stub> So SteveA - any reason for having launchpad-infrustructure CC'd on a load of bugs apart from annoying developers with two copies of bug email?
<carlos> SteveA: then, please, ping me when you are free 
<carlos> thanks
* SteveA is on a voice call with mpt
<kiko> good morning
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<kiko> yo stub 
<carlos> kiko: morning
<kiko> how's it going carlos?
<kiko> stub, could we do a new gina run on production?
<kiko> (on prat)
<kiko> with updated code
<carlos> kiko: fine, thanks. Preparing the PoMsgSetPage merge into rocketfuel before the meeting so we get it on production next week.
<kiko> great
* stub wonders were the output of the scheduled gina runs ended up.
<kiko> is there a scheduled gina run now?
<stub> Yer - should be running every three hours
<stub> (on prat)
<kiko> stub, the logs seem to be overwriting themselves every time gina runs
<kiko> at least they were the last time I looked
<Kinnison> and regardless, the archive on prat is not being updated IIRC
<kiko> stub, also, we would need an updated gina.
<stub> Yup. I've emailed rt@ about the cron output.
<kiko> so running RF gina (we've tested here on staging) on prat.
<SteveA> stub: we have no keywords in malone.  daf and i want to classify "infrastructure" bugs (those where the party interested in the fix is other launchpad developers, not end users as such) separately from other bugs.
<Keybuk> today, Launchpad, today! *grr* ;)
<stub> kiko: Are there any particular cherry pickable patches available? I can't necessarily roll out head due to database schema changes.
<kiko> yes.
<SteveA> stub: mark said "I want to see people using the features of malone such as assignment / cc of teams and milestones and releases well, before we work on keywords" (paraphrased)
<kiko> stub, r3050
<SteveA> stub: so, this is an attempt to use the features of malone to classify bugs in this way.
<kiko> stub, r3053 is just an additional test for that.
<SteveA> stub: if people get more than one email for this, that strikes me as a bug in sending email.
<stub> Well, we are now using them badly because we are getting side affects of our abuse of subscriptions to work around missing features
<stub> SteveA: Malone has no idea that I am subscribed to launchpad-bugs@ mailing list. It is an external system. 
<SteveA> why are you subscribed to launchpad-bugs ?
<SteveA> carlos: ping.  <voice style="mr humphries">"i'm free"</voice>
<carlos> :-P
* SteveA wonders if carlos knows who "mr humphries" is
<carlos> not really... 
<carlos> but it sounds funny... :-P
* SteveA wonders if anyone under the age of 30 or not brought up in the UK knows who "mr humphries" is
<stub> SteveA: So I get bugmail that is sent to the launchpad team
<SteveA> so, what's the zope3 question ?
<Kinnison> SteveA: "I'm free!"
<carlos> SteveA: from spiv's review to my POMsgsetPage, he suggested to look into any way to get records from forms
<Kinnison> SteveA: and I'm under 30
<carlos> SteveA: because the translation form has a set of entries that are a kind of records (msgid, translations and fuzzy state)
<carlos> SteveA: he said that zope3 has support to do that but he was not sure we had it activated on launchpad 
<jamesh> SteveA: Malone has no way of tracking the subscription list for a mailman list.  So if a bug has launchpad-bugs@... and stub@... as subscribers, it has no way to tell that stub will get two emails
<carlos> or if that would be interesting vs. the currect solution that iterates over the submitted entries and doesn't care about the order
<SteveA> jamesh: so, obviously, we must integrate mailman into malone, rather than use keywords ;-p
<jamesh> the problem doesn't occur for teams without a team contact email
<carlos> SteveA: and he suggested to talk with you about it
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  What do we do about mail aliases on systems we don't control? :)
<SteveA> jamesh: <evil>they should all use launchpad</evil>
<SteveA> carlos: are you talking about processing data from a form in a better way?
<stub> Don't click on the email address validation email that just got sent - it will just cause more trouble
<carlos> yes
<carlos> SteveA: following an structure
* ajmitch mutters - more timeouts & oopses
<SteveA> stub: any cron jobs running?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  some minor updates to the log analysis script (r3064: James Henstridge)
<jamesh> actually, provided we use the same message ID on all the mail sent out, people should be able to filter duplicate bug mail at destination
<SteveA> does mailman preserve message id?
<jamesh> yes
<SteveA> carlos: there is a system to do this.  i think it would cause more problems than it solves, though.  can i take a look at the code that could benefit from this?
<SteveA> Kinnison: you have been watching...
<carlos> SteveA: sure, let me copy&paste it...
<stub> SteveA: Not that I can see, but we might have had dead app servers on gangotri
<Kinnison> SteveA: :-)
* stub can't see anything
<stub> Nah... they were fine.
<carlos> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filehzuZhN.html
<SteveA> carlos: i think that code can be simplified a bit on its own.  let's go to #c-m
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<mpt> SteveA, implementing {SoftwarePillarOfLaunchpad}Subscriptions should remove the need for external mailing lists to be subscribed to anything
<mpt> but {SoftwarePillarOfLaunchpad}Subscriptions needs to be specced properly first
<stub> jamesh: assuming you have that level of access to your mail server. Not everyone can be arsed running their own.
<spiv> stub: procmail can do it too, but yeah.
<stub> I'm sure google will be happy me installing procmail on the gmail servers :)
<spiv> :)
<spiv> It can be called gooprocmail, and be the next big story on slashdot! ;)
<stub> spiv: Did you push your librarian branch?
<spiv> stub: Yep
<stub> $ bzr merge chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/spiv/launchpad/librarian-database-agreement
<stub> Nothing to do.
<stub> Hmm...
<spiv> stub: Hmm.
<lifeless> merge does not understand rsync paths
<stub> Ahhh... but it is too embaressed to say anything.
<SteveA> i prefer software to say "i don't understand" rather than to say "nothing to do"
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I'll bet there is a bug there
<Kinnison> stub: can you can I please go through the soyuz db stuff on emperor?
<Kinnison> stub: turn up on ##soyuz1.0 and we'll go through it
<mpt> It must be late, I can't spell
<Kinnison> aww
<Kinnison> I can't spell anyway
<Kinnison> maybe I'm always late
<daf> maybe you're pregnant
<kiko> there is visual confirmation on that daf
<SteveA> daf: when matsubara arrives, please talk with him about your scrape.py script
<kiko> Kinnison is having a baby
<Kinnison> I am?
<Kinnison> eww
<kiko> yes
<matsubara> SteveA: i'm already here.
<daf> SteveA: matsubara has already arrived
<SteveA> hi matsubara !
<matsubara> hi SteveA 
<kiko> matsubara is always here
<matsubara> hi dag
<matsubara> ops hi daf
<kiko> do you like dags?
<daf> matsubara's name turned up in a dream I had last night
* Kinnison loves directed acyclic graphs
<Kinnison> they make me wet
<kiko> what the hell is happening in this channel?
<kiko> this conversation was just surreal
<daf> Kinnison: was a DAG the father?
<Kinnison> daf: clearly
<mpt> I'm sorry
<daf> SteveA: are you thinking that this is a tool that matsubara will find helpful?
<daf> if so, what's the use case?
<daf> matsubara: do you have access to chinstrap HTTP yet?
<matsubara> daf: not yet. I sent the email requesting access yesterday. I'm waiting for a reply...
<daf> ok
<SteveA> daf: i think you and matsubara are doing similar things
<SteveA> matsubara: you have the password.  i gave it to you on irc
<SteveA> daf: so, i think you can try co-ordinating around the output of that script
<kiko> matsubara, he means http, not ssh/shell
<SteveA> daf: matsubara doesn't have ssh access yet, but should have web access
<matsubara> SteveA: I thought that one was just for the wiki. accessing the page. :)
<daf> matsubara: basically, I created this page to support work that Steve and I were doing on managing Launchpad bugs
<daf> matsubara: I wanted to filter and sort bugs in a way that Malone doesn't yet support
<daf> so I wrote a script to screen-scrape Malone and list the bugs in the way that I wanted
<daf> yesterday I added a couple of pages to Malone that will make this information much easier to scrape
<daf> once that goes live, we'll be able to filter and sort bugs in many more ways
<Keybuk> Kinnison: interesting ... launchpad still has a "hotplug" source package in ubuntu page
<Keybuk> shouldn't that be removed along with the package?
<Keybuk> or at least have a clear THIS DOES NOT EXIST in it
<Kinnison> Keybuk: It will be marked removed
<Kinnison> Keybuk: We haven't had removals processed into launchpad yet
<Kinnison> Keybuk: check it out on staging.ubuntu.com and tell me if it's still wrong there please?
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> nothing obvious at https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+source/hotplug
<matsubara> daf: what kind of changes?
<Keybuk> certainly nothing in /+filebug either to say "YOU ARE FILING A BUG ON A REMOVED PACKAGE YOU FOOL"
<daf> matsubara: well, for instance, Steve and I want to prioritise bugs that are user-visible
<daf> matsubara: we can filter out non-user-visible bugs by checking whether the Launchpad Infrastructure team is subscribed to them
<matsubara> daf: right
<daf> our main task is to decide which bugs get fixed for 1.1, and which are going to have to wait
<daf> hmm, there's a wiki page about this
<matsubara> daf: based on what should we decide on that?
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProjectMilestones
<Kinnison> Keybuk: well, it's not in dapper, but that's about all I can suggest
<Kinnison> Keybuk: certainly sounds like a malone UI refinement
<daf> Kinnison: good delegation skills
<Kinnison> daf: If I took on everything, I'd die
<Kinnison> daf: I'm trying to offload stuff anyway 'cos I won't be working on launchpad for a month or two once soyuz is deployed
<daf> just teasing -- I agree, it's a Malone bug and should be filed as such
<daf> matsubara: Steve and I are keen to use milestones as the primary way of prioritising bugs
<daf> Keybuk: are you going to file it?
<matsubara> daf: and how do I know which bugs go to milestone 1.1 or 1.2 or future?
<daf> good question
<daf> so far, Steve has been making all those decisions
<daf> SteveA: maybe we could develop a set of criteria for 1.1 bugs
<SteveA> yes, that's a good idea
<daf> I think it may come down to personal judgement in many cases, though
<SteveA> i don't have any to offer right now.  maybe you and matsubara can discuss this
<daf> sure
<SteveA> also, we should make it so you and matsubara can talk using some voice software or other
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<spiv> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> spiv: skype or phone call?
<SteveA> hi david!
<spiv> SteveA: I haven't installed skype on this laptop yet, so I guess phone call.
<SteveA> okay
<ddaa> hi SteveA, wassup?
<SteveA> just saying "hi"
<daf> matsubara: for voice calls, I can do Skype or SIP
<matsubara> daf: I would have to setup things here. kiko do you have any idea?
<daf> or, of course, the POTS
<kiko> pots for now is easier
<matsubara> daf, kiko ok. 
<daf> kiko: can you guys expense this stuff?
<kiko> yes.
<daf> cool -- my number is on the wiki
<matsubara> ok
<stub> spiv: Why don't we want remoteAddFile to send the database name?
* carlos workraves
<daf> MEETING IN 10 MINUTES
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> hippies
* sivang is going to prepare some tea.
<sivang> (mint herbs one)
<daf> like peppermint tea?
<Kinnison> hurrah, I just got a timeout
<sivang> daf: yep :) my favorite
<daf> lucky you
<daf> mm
<Kinnison> guys, OOPS-33B332 just hit me (reassigning ownership of a team)
<sivang> daf: I can bring you some next time we meet, although I'm sure UK's brands are bit more quality then .il ones :)
<daf> can you get Rooibos in .il?
<sivang> daf: that the special herb plan you once sent me a wikipedia link to?
<cprov> daf: how is the current status of your soyuz-ui branch ? how far is it from merge in RF ?
<daf> cprov: er, good question
<daf> sivang: maybe, I can't remember
<cprov> daf: I'm about to merge mine
<ddaa> spiv: I got a new test suite failure when trying to merge buildbot-lobotomy
<daf> cprov: I haven't looked at it for a while -- it still needs review
<ddaa> I'd really like if you could have a loot at fixing buildbot, what do you need from me?
<cprov> daf: if you want I can merge yours after and adopt it ;)
<daf> cprov: sure :)
<daf> cprov: they're pretty simple changes
<Kinnison> MEETING TIME
<kiko> yo
<daf> Kinnison: you're premature
<Kinnison> 12:01 < daf> Kinnison: you're premature
<Kinnison>    ^^
<daf> 11:59:45 <Kinnison> MEETING TIME
<Kinnison> sux
<stub> Yo
<mpt> yo
<stub> MEETING TIME
<daf> echo!
<ddaa> echo!
<SteveA> MEETING TIME!!!!!
<SteveA> i'm late
* mpt cringes
<SteveA> sorry, got involved in a work phone call
<Kinnison> I am here
<SteveA> !!!!!!!
<gneuman> here
<SteveA> mpt: !!!!!!!
<SteveA> who's here?
<salgado> here
* stub is up to date and here
<daf> me
<stub> here
<ddaa> Kinnison: you're premature, roll call had not started
<matsubara> here
<mpt> here!!!!!!!
<niemeyer> I'm here
<ddaa> here
<jblack> .-=HERE=-. !!!!!!!
<Kinnison> I am here
<bradb> here
<spiv> I'm here.
<Kinnison> goddamnit
<BjornT> i'm here
* sivang is here
<jamesh> here
<cprov> here
<kiko> HERE
<SteveA> hurrah
<SteveA> anyone else?
<daf> carlos, lifeless, mpool not here
<carlos> I'm her
<sivang> jblack: 80's ascii art style? :)
<carlos> ....
<carlos> I'm here
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> here
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<carlos> daf: ?
<carlos> daf: I say that I'm here twice...
<carlos> :-)
<jblack> If we're here twice this week, do we get to skip next week?
<mpt> carlos, they cancelled each other out
<SteveA> lifeless: i see you proposed items for the agenda.  are they things for discussion with the whole team, or are these things we should discuss in a smaller group?
<carlos> mpt: :-D
<kiko> 5 4 3 2 1 timeless time out.
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time, same channel, next week?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 9 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> it is done
<SteveA> activity reports.  for the month of February, I'm up to date!
<SteveA> oh, it's just the 2nd...
<kiko> I am on a sprint
<Kinnison> I am sprinting
<mpt> up to date
<spiv> I'm up to date.
<daf> up to date
<SteveA> who else can claim uptodateness (and not sprinting)
<Kinnison> always lunning lunning lunning
<jblack> Up to date.
<carlos> I'm up to date
<bradb> up to date
<salgado> I'm up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<stub> up to date
<ddaa> up to date
<niemeyer> I'm mostly up
<jamesh> I sent one for today.  I'll send some for the beginning of the week
<cprov> I'm on sprint, what a good excuse ...
<niemeyer> cprov: GOod one indeed :)
<gneuman> up to date
<lifeless> SteveA: I didn't propose anything
<SteveA> lifeless: okay
<lifeless> here, and up to date
<SteveA> i guess the MeetingAgenda page is out of date.
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA> * MeetingAction: Andrew and James to try Kiko's suggested time logging workflow.
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh: did you try?
<jblack> Not this james
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> and
<SteveA> that was from the last last meeting
<SteveA> daf: i'm getting confused by the quoting in the meeting summary :-/  ideas on how to improve me, or the summary, welcome
<daf> hmm
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Steve and Carlos to meet and discuss adding an UnexpectedFormData exception.
<SteveA> did we do that?
<SteveA> daf: issue is, when i search for MeetingAction, i get quoted text
<spiv> SteveA: I did.  I haven't managed to do the regular time, but I have managed to use gtimelog again -- and that's been enough to keep me up to date.
<carlos> SteveA: yes and I have that implemented waiting for our talk today to get it merged into rocketfuel
<SteveA> MeetingAction: James B to organise a meeting between him, Steve, David and Robert.
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Stuart to check that launchpad-dependancies is being use on all production boxes. 
<jamesh> SteveA: I've been keeping an editor window open to note what I'm doing.  Need to get better about sending them in
<carlos> SteveA: it's part of the same branch
<daf> SteveA: and that's a problem?
<SteveA>     *
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Steve and David to discuss things David is blocked on. 
<jblack> James B: He tried, oh how he tried.
<SteveA> jamesh: i was thinking, gtimelog would be really good if i could have a text area visible in my gnome panel
<ddaa> Gotta admit that I have been writing plenty good doc but I'm not sure anymore what's the problem.
<daf> SteveA: I suppose I could strip them out
<SteveA> jblack: thanks for trying.  i think we sorted this out by other means
<ddaa> except that this whole import stuff just makes me want to dig my head in the sand
<daf> SteveA: or replace them with OldMeetingAction
<mpt> that wouldn't fix the finding problem
<mpt> MeetingOldAction would, though
<SteveA> daf: i think directly quoting text is a bit of an issue.  of course, it is also very convenient!
<SteveA> OldMeetingAction is fine
<SteveA> i'd see it right away
<SteveA> no confusion
<SteveA> stub: ?
<daf> I'll give it a go
<SteveA> stub: ?
* SteveA waits for stub to confirm about launchpad-dependencies being used on production boxes
<stub> I didn't chase up launchpad dependancies with the admins. If we want this on production, we will need a launchpad-server-depenancies or something, as recent failures have been needing an identd server and mail transport on all boxes.
<stub> I canna type any faster!
<SteveA> jabber is nice for that...
<SteveA> shame irc is in the DARK AGES
<SteveA> stub: it doesn't need to cover all eventualities
<SteveA> i think having launchpad-dependencies on production boxes makes for a good start
<SteveA> there are already two packages
<kiko> SteveA, I can talk to james about this today.
<SteveA> a server one may be a good idea too, i'm not sure though
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<kiko> action item for me
<SteveA> we've had cases in the past where new dependencies from developers were missed from production on one or more machines
<SteveA> and this caused problems
<SteveA> i see using a package as a way to avoid such problems, and make them easily fixable
<SteveA>   * Production / staging (stub)
* SteveA waits for stub to type stuff
<stub> I don't know enough about how elmo or Znarl do updates to know if it will help. I mainly see it as being useful for setting up new servers.
<stub> production update will occur as normal next Tuesday from HEAD as of andrew landing his librarian patch unless I hear about other patches that need to go out.
<stub> Production Gina, currently running on prat, will shortly be updated with a fix.
<stub> staging is still being used for soyuz testing. Staging database syncs are back down two 3 hours, so we can revert to daily database syncs again once soyuz testing is finished.
<kiko> SteveA, it only is if people remember to tell devels to update the package.
* stub had that pretyped
<kiko> stub, we will give you staging back from saturday on.
<SteveA> kiko: if the devels don't update the package, then pqm shouldn't be able to merge the code
<SteveA> stub: what's the current hard timeout?
<carlos> stub: if staging is back to the mirror process I will not need launchpad_carlos anymore
<kiko> on saturday, carlos 
<carlos> kiko: I don't need it until sunday
<kiko> okay.
<stub> Hard timeout is currently 15 seconds. I will update that to 25 seconds after the meeting and gina update.
<kiko> stub, there will be a new production system on friday evening
<kiko> stub, we need to sort out a process for updating it, which will require some thinking and agreeing
<SteveA> jamesh: can you say a little about oops reports, and regular oops reports to the mailing list?
<jamesh> okay
<stub> kiko: Care to give any details, or is it a surprise?
<jamesh> we'll now be getting daily reports sent to launchpad@lists...
<kiko> stub, it's drescher, and you already knew that.
<kiko> so it's technically not a surprise
<kiko> jamesh, that is a BIG report
<stub> ok. Last I heard was Daniel would nurse it until he was happy and then whatever
<jamesh> this is similar to the information in kiko's earlier reports, but also includes references to OOPS reports, so you can look up full information
<kiko> jamesh, would it make sense to trim 404s or so on
<SteveA> or maybe, put the full report on a web page
<SteveA> and link to it from the email
<kiko> stub, well, we still need to do rollouts together if there are changes..
<SteveA> so we can have clickable oops links too
<jamesh> I've got it displaying all not found errors and other errors
<daf> the report seems to split by page, not by query
<spiv> Clickable OOPSes would be nice for lazy information junkies like me :)
<stub> kiko: yup. Already discussed this in principal IIRC
<daf> is it difficult to collate timeouts of the same query?
<mpt> If it's daily, it need only include the most common three or four
<daf> spiv: oo
<jamesh> it would be good to get all non-404, non-timeout errors fixed, since they indicate real bugs in our code
<mpt> assuming people won't fix bugs faster than that :-)
<SteveA> jamesh: +1
<daf> yes
<daf> though in the longer term, timeouts are bugs too
<jamesh> some 404 errors also indicate bugs in our software, when we are the one sending them to the URL
<jamesh> for each of the errors there is a breakdown of how many requests have local referers (currently defined as launchpad.net or *.ubuntu.com domains), which we can fix
<SteveA> daf: i'm going to be working out a doc to say how we go about taking the OOPS reports and acting on the contents.
<kiko> stub, yes, we did -- I just want to move this to a more practical discussion.
<SteveA> daf: i think this will feed into the bugs kinda stuff you're doing
<kiko> daf, SteveA: so get matsubara to be part of this work.
<daf> SteveA: ok, let me know
<SteveA> kiko, matsubara: +1
<daf> matsubara and I have planned to have a phone call after this meeting
<SteveA> lifeless: how is the asterisk stuff going?
<SteveA> i'd like to be able to have calls with daf and matsubara
<daf> that would be great
<jamesh> I'll look at getting the script to generate an online and a mail version of the report
<SteveA> thanks james
<daf> kiko: will SIP work at your end?
<kiko> daf, not today, but eventually.
<matsubara> kiko: is it possible to have that here?
<kiko> yes
<SteveA> the production / oops related topics are drawing to a close
<SteveA> any further comments or co-ordinations ?
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i want to ask for a quick poll: is everyone getting on okay with bzr?  please answer "yes", "no", "sometimes".  no other comments just now.
<stub> yes
<SteveA> (and i mean, bzr for developing launchpad, pqm, RF etc)
<mpt> yes
<daf> yes
<matsubara> yes
<spiv> "yes"
<sivang> yes
<jamesh> yes
<ddaa> bzr could use upgrade on chinstrap
<gneuman> yes
<kiko> matsubara, but not today.
<Kinnison> mostly
<salgado> yes
<ddaa> otherwise yes
<kiko> SteveA, yes
<kiko> for bzr
<ddaa> pqm: no
<kiko> I am not okay with PQM
<sivang> is pqm here? :)
<BjornT> yes
<SteveA> any other polls?
<bradb> pqm has been good lately
<cprov> yes
<SteveA> i mean, inputs into this poll
<jamesh> sivang: dilys speaks for pqm
<SteveA> not entirely different polls
<sivang> jamesh: ah, right
<lifeless> www.amipqmornot.com
<SteveA> kiko, ddaa: what is the pqm issue?
<SteveA> just buildbot test failure issues?
<ddaa> that, and it was only the first blocker on getting cscvs merged...
<kiko> SteveA, let me see
<SteveA> Kinnison: your "mostly"... any particular issues?
<Kinnison> SteveA: sometimes when I commit, it sits for *ages* spinning CPU and disk before it commits
<Kinnison> SteveA: I think it's repeatedly rewriting its hashcache
<jblack> define ages?
<Kinnison> jblack: five CPU minutes
<SteveA> jblack: can you help Kinnison diagnose this at some point?  (not right now please)
<jblack> Yeah.
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> Other than that, bzr is the bomb
<daf> diff -r ancestor: ++
<SteveA> kiko: any other points?
<kiko> a) it is "externally flaky" and hangs running our code b) it doesn't give us live feedback of what it's doing, so when it hangs we have no clue c) the "pqm API" is kinda unknown so for instance, I don't know if it can merge a specific bzr revision
<daf> "how do I hate thee? let me count the ways"
<ddaa> kiko++
<jamesh> the external flaky bits are us :)
<jamesh> unfortunately
<jblack> I have some documents I wrote squirred away somewhere
<kiko> agreed, but PQM doesn't help
<SteveA> kiko: okay, noted.  i'll ask lifeless to consider these issues and report back later.
<SteveA> okay lifeless ?
<carlos> ok, I'm back
* kiko looks at carlos
<lifeless> sure, thought c) is a bit vague except for the specific revision thing which is a known defect
<kiko> lifeless, I don't know what commands or syntax PQM accepts
<lifeless> a) is already speced on the wiki PQMRobustness
<kiko> that's what I was talking about
<SteveA> a request for documentation
<lifeless> and b) has been discussed before.
<jblack> kiko: I have a wiki page here. I'll put that up.
<carlos> kiko: it was a matter of restarting the vpn
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> moving along...
<lifeless> SteveA: the PQM README and documentation is quite comprehensive
<SteveA> no idea where that is
<lifeless> SteveA: if specific things are missing I'll be happy to add them
<kiko> maybe but it isn't linked from pqm.ubuntu.com
<kiko> so I have no idea what you are talking about
<kiko> let's move on then
<lifeless> kiko: http://bazaar.canonical.com/PatchQueueManager may help.
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<jblack> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PQMInstructions
<lifeless> kiko: I'll add an advertising link to its status page
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> any takers?
<SteveA> Keep: bzr
<lifeless> Change: Pyme
<carlos> SteveA: about the poll, my answer is 'yes'
<mpt> CHANGE: owner of <https://launchpad.net/people/debiandevelopers>
<jblack> Change: (add?) A weekly poll on a preplanned random bzr question
<ddaa> CHANGE: I'm writing an extensive answer to that in the bzr-launchpad doc...
<SteveA> mpt: erk
<daf> mpt: haha
<SteveA> mpt: change to what though?
<mpt> I don't know, does Branden have a Launchpad account?
<lifeless> mpt: god no.
<lifeless> mpt: probably should be elmo ;-)
<kiko> I'll change it to elmo
<daf> I'm not sure that all Debian developers would consent to being owned by Branden
<mpt> so maybe that team should be removed/hidden
<lifeless> daf: I'm should they would not consent in fact
<daf> what's it used for?
<SteveA> why do we even have that team in launchpad?
<mpt> if it's not doing anything useful
<lifeless> daf: mainly for security and spamming
<daf> how so, if Mark is the only member?
<ddaa> let's make it owned by ubuntu, for extra controverse
<kiko> I have changed it to elmo
<kiko> and deactivated mark's membership
<kiko> let's move on
<mpt> Branden does have a Launchpad account
<kiko> if people blame elmo he will do something about it
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<carlos> mpt: automatically created?
<SteveA> any more Keep Bag Change?
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<mpt> I don't know, I just want it gone
<SteveA> 3
<jblack> Change: (add?) A weekly poll on a preplanned random bzr question
<SteveA> say that
<SteveA> i saw that, i mean
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> okay, done
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> go ahead... make my day
<Kinnison> DONE: soyuz deployment sprint
<Kinnison> TODO: soyuz deployment sprint
<matsubara> DONE: read NewStaffTask and did the procedures there, fixing validators on request fix page. 
<matsubara> TODO: fix the Needs Info bugs not appearing on reports and sort out why it breaks the reports, bug triage, define a set of criteria on bug assignment to milestones. 
<matsubara> BLOCKED: Nope
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> DONE: Storage branch landed, branch-formats phase 1 landed
<lifeless> TODO: PQM updates for gantry, production cherrypicking, remainder of branch formats.
<lifeless> BLOCKED: zope3 updated landing
<ddaa> DONE: buildd-ng partial design specs, bzr-launchpad doc, tentative buildbot fix
<ddaa> TODO: rcs-importer doc, update bzrsyncd, feed spiv new buildbot testsuite failure
<ddaa> BLOCKED: rcs imports make me sick
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, SFTP -- all tests passing, all code in the one tree, Librarian database paranoia
<mpt> DONE: LCA; FixingProjects, SimplifyingMalone, MaloneSearch, build pages
<mpt> TODO: get those specs approved!, MaloneFrontPages, DuplicateBugHandling
<mpt> BLOCKED: number of hours in the day
<gneuman> DONE: fixed small bugs
<daf> DONE: bug text pages, bug triage
<daf> TODO: land optional-branch-title, malone upstream filtering, bug management discussion with Diogo/Steve
<jblack> DONE: further wiki rewrites. bzr support, some other issue
<spiv> TODO: merge SFTP into rocketfuel
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<sivang> DONE: Successfully (minus trubecht) set up rocketfuel, noted about some more small additions and "bugs" in the RFS document, already seen by jblack. Reported some more bugs that daf triaged , some assigned and already fixed by mpt and matsubara.
<jordi> hello; my bad, I had a real life meeting
<jblack> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: fixed bugs. speced out bug watches improvements. started making checkwatches.py update more than one bug watch at a time, adding lots of tests. reviews.
<sivang> TODO: Fix bugs, track down the GPG issue I have with signing the PQM key together with jblack, learn how to merge fixes.
<kiko> DONE: soyuz deployment, reports, calls, management, etc
<gneuman> BLOCKED: no
<gneuman> TODO: finish test issues to merge those fixes
<BjornT> TODO: finish checkwatches.py changes. start to implement BugWatches. write implementation part of BugHistory.
<bradb> DONE: More Malone email doc updates. Bug contact reports.
<bradb> TODO: Put the bug contact reports in code review this morning. Revisit MaloneRunsUbuntuTaskList.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: soyuz deployment, fly home, catch up
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<jordi> My three sientences:
<sivang> BLOCKED : ENOTIME, but am getting better at pushing the BLOCK away :).
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> TODO: deb for rocketfuel docs, vacation
<jordi> DONE: queue processing, email
<salgado> DONE: Lots of bug fixes (including the long-awayted vocabulary one) and code review
<jordi> TODO: more queue processing
<salgado> TODO: More bug fixes, MirrorManagement, code review
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<jordi> BLOCKED: bad import requests removals, Carlos knows the problem
<SteveA> DONE: sent an activity report, management, code reviews, got stu's zope3 tree for final hacks
<SteveA> TODO: hack zope3 for launchpad, management, code reviews
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: LCA, oops summary stuff, pygpgme stuff, bring SQLObject __len__() up to date
<jamesh> TODO: get all __len__() stuff merged, supermirror stuff with ddaa
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: Language packs, user support, POMsgSetPAge tests, AJAX testing to fix suggestions, fixed permissions for product owners
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  Fix bug 30221: Librarian should confirm it is being used from the correct database. (r3065: Andrew Bennetts)
<jordi> SteveA: for your record, I started to catch up on activity reports, but need to check my records for what happened the first two weeks ok Jan
<spiv> ddaa: If you could send me the buildbot test failures, I can quickly get some idea of how nasty they are.
<carlos> TODO: Finish POMsgSetPage comments with Steve and final merge this initial branch, more language packs, finish AJAX implementation for suggestions try to fix a couple of bugs
<ddaa> spiv: ack
<stub> DONE: Rollout issues, performance features
<stub> TODO: Zope3.2
<stub> BLOCKED: Steve looking at design fault picked up from Zope3.2 migration
<SteveA> jordi: did i ever get your spreadsheet?
<kiko> thanks stub 
<SteveA> stub: okay, so you'll take zope3.2 back from me when i've fixed the fault?
<kiko> thanks spiv 
<stub> SteveA: Sure. Or just an opinion on how to approach it.
<jordi> SteveA: uh, I guess you didn't. I totally forgot
<cprov> DONE: soyuz rollout
<cprov> TODO: soyuz rollout + soyuz UI bugs
<SteveA> stub: okay.  i'll look at it RSN
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<jordi> SteveA: expect it during the evening
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> any blocked issues that aren't being dealt with?
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ...
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> that's it
<kiko> meeting ends thanks etc etc
<daf> MEETING ENDS
<daf> we finished early today
<SteveA> daf: you'll summarize it?
* Kinnison ceases to pay attention
<daf> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> thanks daf
<jblack> Kinnison: Lets talk
<daf> niemeyer: my script says there were no sentences from you
<ddaa> lifeless: is the server running pqm ATM a 64bit system?
<niemeyer> daf: Yeah.. I'm working on the G project.. :)
* bradb & # shower
<daf> niemeyer: ok :)
<sivang> niemeyer: hehe 
<lifeless> ddaa: ues
<lifeless> niemeyer: 'Done: something; TODO: other things; Blocked: Maybe'
<ddaa> okay, that explains the interesting new failure... fcntl.fcntl failing with OverflowError...
<niemeyer> lifeless: It was closed to that in the last meeting :)
<niemeyer> s/closed/close/
* carlos goes to have lunch
<carlos> SteveA: could we continue the review after lunch?
<SteveA> carlos: sure.  i need to get lunch too, now
<carlos> ok
<carlos> see you later
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah
<salgado> BjornT, do you have a few minutes? (that patch you reviewed yesterday has shown that the switch-to-advanced-search is not tested properly, and I don't know how to test it properly)
<SteveA> daf: would you update MeetingAgenda too please
<SteveA> fix up dates, remove old agenda items etc.
<daf> ok
<SteveA> when you add the summary to it
<SteveA> thanks
<BjornT> salgado: sure. what exactly needs to be tested better?
<daf> kiko, stub: when was staging last updated?
<kiko> daf, the webapp code? no idea
<daf> sux
<kiko> daf, could you find a way to add a file to our webapp tree that tells us what .bzr revision we are rolled out to?
<kiko> something like launchpad.net/.version 
<kiko> or something
<stub> daf: couple of days ago
<daf> stub: ta
<kiko> is it easy to do something like that? I asked stub a while back..
<daf> kiko: ah, so the rolled out tree is not a bzr checkout?
<kiko> yeah, there's that
<daf> bzr revno
<kiko> maybe stub's rollout script could touch a file somewhere
<kiko> and write out the version
<kiko> or revision + cherry-picks
<kiko> etc
<stub> Rolled out tree is a bzr checkout, but bzr isn't installed on those boxes. So it would need to use the bzr in lib/bzr
<kiko> stub, I can get bzr installed on the boxes. do you want them?
<stub> kiko: You can't because it is a moving target
<Kinnison> kiko: sourcecode/bzr/bzr is easy enough to use
<kiko> really? breezy bzr is bad? but okay..
<kiko> this is a rather nondestructive operation querying bzr
<stub> kiko: So I'm told
* kiko shrugs
<daf> ./sourcecode/bzr/bzr revno works
<kiko> I would like to have a file which we could check
<daf> you might need to use PYTHONPATH=lib
<kiko> daf, is revno alone useful?
<lifeless> breezy has an old bzr that cant read current bzr
<salgado> BjornT, I thought I knew what was the problem, but I was wrong. I'll need to investigate some more
<lifeless> we're working rapidly to get the storage stuff all done so this wont be such an issue with dapper
<kiko> I mean, it will tell us the revno of the branch staging/production is on..
<daf> kiko: hmm, not sure what it will do when there's cherrypicks present
<stub> Ooh.. soucecode/bzr/bzr works
<kiko> does revno say "rocketfuel etc"?
<lifeless> daf: bzr sets its own python path
<kiko> or does it say production 132 :)
<daf> lifeless: sneaky
<stub> Staging is r3051
<kiko> interesting. what does that mean?
<salgado> BjornT, anyway, there's one thing that I don't think I can test in a doctest. I'd like to test RedirectToAdvancedBugTasksView().render(), but it doesn't seem to be possible because the TestRequest() we use doesn't have everything that's needed to render a page
<Kinnison> how about launchpad.net/.log which needs you to be logged in, and a member of admins, and it presents bzr log -r -10..-1
<lifeless> salgado: what does render do that you want to test ?
<Kinnison> that'd show cherrypicks etc
<salgado> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file8lnkU8.html
<lifeless> salgado: so you are saying that request is deficient ?
<lifeless> salgado: is it hard to add in as mocks or real facilities whats needed ?
<salgado> lifeless, well, if you use zope.publisher.browser.TestRequest you can't render a page
<lifeless> well
<salgado> but I think that makes sense
<lifeless> request in that method is used three timems
<lifeless> getView
<lifeless> request.form.get
<lifeless> and self.request
<lifeless> self.request is trivially settable
<lifeless> I'm guessing getView wont use much and thus will be happy
<lifeless> so the true block of the if can be tested
<salgado> but LaunchpadView.render() will call self.template(), which in turns require breadcrumbs and some other stuff, AFAICT
<lifeless> for the false block, it depends what BugTaskSearchListingView.render needs of self.request
<salgado> yes, that's the real problem. both the if and else blocks will end up calling LaunchpadView.render()
<lifeless> myview.template() = lambda x:return "literal"
<lifeless> erm, myview.template = ...
<salgado> yes, I guess that should work
<lifeless> basically, either fixup the TestRequest or stub out the unrelated methods we dont need functional for this test
<lifeless> what we want to test here is that the alternative code paths are taken
<salgado> right. and that they actually do what they want them to
<salgado> what we want them to
<ddaa> jordi: did someone address your "junk product" mail?
* jordi checks
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/wordpress-2 is 404
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/projects/wordpress references it
<jordi> which is a nice bug
<ddaa> mh... I guess it got "disabled"
<ddaa> *sigh*
<jordi> (we'll later go to the "this project should not even exist dpt.)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Even more DB perms fix for soyuz rollout (r3066: Celso Providelo)
<jordi> ddaa: aw
* ddaa decides he has lost all interest in registry cleanup
<jordi> ddaa: no dude no
<ddaa> this inactivation stuff is a hack, deletion is the thing to do
<jordi> if you drop out, in 4 days, this will be a junksite :)
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> I thought someone would do it at db level
<jordi> we need ui to do it
<ddaa> but people won't have it because of petty "but we cannot delete it, it's linked from other useless objects!"
<ddaa> stub: can you make jordi happy please?
<ddaa> jordi: as a rule, you need to address stub directly for that kind of stuff
<stub> Or better yet file a bug on why the projects page is referencing hidden products
<jordi> stub: why is it that we hide, not delete?
<jordi> wordpress-2 is clearly not useful
<ddaa> jordi: see thread "Inactivation and deletion of Registry objects"
<ddaa> in the launchpad mailing list
<jordi> we might find ourselves with prdocut namespace pollution in the future due to an amount of deactivated stuff
<jordi> ddaa: date?
<ddaa> starting dec. 9
<jordi> here
<ddaa> jordi: right, deactivation is a "hide under the carpet" strategy
<jordi> the carpet will be bumpy in the longterm
<ddaa> deactivation is only meaningful if we think we might want to reactivate the object later
<ddaa> which means the object should still be somehow accessible in the UI
<jordi> not wordpress-2's case
<daf> spiv, salgado: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/102
<daf> also: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/121
<daf> what's happening on these bugs?
<daf> can they be confirmed?
<daf> ddaa: bug #378 -- is this up-to-date?
<ddaa> Ubugtu: bug 378
<ddaa> half outdated
<daf> can you update it?
<ddaa> I wrote the doc about importstatus yesterday, and half of the justification for this workflow was Arch namespace
<daf> or close it and file a new bug
<daf> if that's easier
<ddaa> cannot, yet, maybe assign it to me so I'll update it
<ddaa> I think importstatus design needs to be reassessed.
<ddaa> That's one of the many things related to imports that are really ugly and should be reconsidered as part as the bzr transition.
<salgado> lifeless, still around?
<bradb> mpt: Is it sinful to use head_epilogue for a local <style>?
<ddaa> daf: does that make sense?
<daf> ddaa: dunno -- I'll paste this conversation to the bug and assign it to you
<ddaa> I cannot update or refile the bug because I'm not sure what the bug should be now...
<daf> it's your bug
<ddaa> also, it was partially implemented
<ddaa> now even buttsource cannot update the rcs details of a syncing import...
<daf> I'm not too concerned with the details
<daf> I'm trying to get the number of unconfirmed bugs down
<ddaa> right, sorry for the rant
<daf> no worries, I'm used to it :)
<spiv> daf: I've updated 102, I don't have a firm opinion on 121 at this time of night.
<daf> spiv: heh, fair enough :)
<daf> spiv: thanks
<spiv> daf: Something about just tossing unadulterated SelectResults at web code feels a bit wrong to me, but I'm too sleepy to figure out why :)
<spiv> Clearly being able to batch database result sets is a sensible desire, though.
<daf> spiv: I tought that calling list() on SelectResults was also undesirable
<spiv> daf: Yeah, that's bad :)
* ddaa looks for the page with the list of ALL bugs...
<daf> spiv: given that this is over a year old, it would appear it's not biting us too badly, though
<spiv> daf: Yeah.
<spiv> daf: Or maybe it's already been fixed ;)
<daf> no, ISelectResults has no __getslice__
<daf> (__getitem__, __iter__, __len__, __contains__)
<SteveA> __getslice__ is kinda deprecated in python
<spiv> Heh, __len__
<daf> :)
<SteveA> things should be using __getitem__ with a slice object passed in
<daf> maybe the migration to 2.4 fixed it then
<daf> how can we check?
<SteveA> but, it might be an issue with security proxies providing the __getslice__ slot, so that python tries that in preference to __getitem__ for proxied SelectResults
<SteveA> daf: by writing a test!
<spiv> Hmm, we could probably benefit from being able to "expected failure" tests.  bzr's test stuff can now do this, thanks to Robert.
<salgado> SteveA, this test ( https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filerZ0vIa.html) is failing with this error. is it possible to workaround that?
<daf> will select results in a doc test be security wrapped?
<kiko> monkeypatchers of the world unite
<SteveA> daf: depends how you get them
<salgado> daf, only if you use a utility to get them, I think
<daf> ok
<salgado> a secured utility, actually.
<salgado> but I guess all our utilities should be secured
<SteveA> salgado: i don't get what's happening in that test
<daf> Brad says he made IBugTaskSet a non-secured utility to work around that bug
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewDegkf.html
<SteveA> salgado: we should improve TestRequest so that it is an accurate TestRequest
<SteveA> salgado: but, we can also use a different main_template for tests.  this is possible, if we want it
<SteveA> although, it might be not such a good test in that case
<SteveA> the "can't set attribute" error is to do with you trying to override the qualities that are set in a class, on an instance
<SteveA> python won't let you do that
<salgado> SteveA, basically, I want to test the render() method of a view, so in this case I need to either stub the template() method or fix the TestRequest
<SteveA> template() isn't a method i think
<SteveA> it is a property
<salgado> oh, right
<salgado> I thought it was a method
<SteveA> instead of stubbing it, you can subclass the view
<SteveA> and override what you like in the subclass
<SteveA> so, render() uses the template attribute
<salgado> right, do you think this is better than fixing TestRequest?
<SteveA> (property)
<SteveA> i think we should fix TestRequest anyway, as this issue will come up again
<SteveA> it is commendable that you want to unit test render() at a fine level of granularity
<SteveA> i can suggest two different ways to do that if you want to
<SteveA> one way is to put the render() unbound method into a different class context, by hairy python hacks
* salgado dicts for commendable
<SteveA> the other is to do the same, but by subclassing the view class
<SteveA> and overriding the template property there
<daf> ok, I can't seem to reproduce the bug
<SteveA> overall, i think improving TestRequest is a better strategy, considering where we are with testing views and launchpad right now.
<SteveA> daf: did you try both with and without a security proxy?
<kiko> just as a random suggestion
<kiko> can we please have something better for pagetest POSTs than the crude HTTP we use today?
<daf> SteveA: how do I do that?
<kiko> something that takes a dict of arguments and an optional Person 
<kiko> for auth
<SteveA> daf: if you get it starting with getUtility(ISomeSet), then it will be security-proxied.  check this by asking for type(obj) on the selectresults
<SteveA> kiko: yes, with zope 3.2
<kiko> thanks
<salgado> yes, I think I agree with you that we should improve the TestRequest (maybe even LaunchpadTestRequest)
<SteveA> kiko: we'll take what's in zope 3.2, and improve it as needed
<salgado> as we already have a LaunchpadTestRequest
<SteveA> salgado: okay
<salgado> SteveA, do you have a plan already or should I try and come up with one?
<daf> SteveA: yes, it is security proxied, and I can slice it
<daf> SteveA: it == SelectResults instance
<SteveA> and can you slice a non-proxied one?
<SteveA> if you get it by a direct database import, it is not proxied
<SteveA> (not using getUtility)
<SteveA> salgado: i have no plan for this right now.  i think we should improve LaunchpadTestRequest, but i'd have to look at it and think about it as for how.  maybe you have some ideas?  look at how it is used in various places now.
<carlos> SteveA: I'm back, just ping me when you are ready
<daf> SteveA: yes, it works both with and without the proxy
<salgado> SteveA, okay, I'm going to check that. and no, I don't have any ideas yet
<SteveA> daf: would be good to leave the tests in there somewhere appropriate, and then close the bug
<daf> SteveA: ok -- I've just dumped them in selectresults.txt for now
<daf> SteveA: any ideas for a better location?
<SteveA> daf: ask jamesh or spiv before merging
<SteveA> you may want to rewrite it as a unit test, and stick it with the canonical database stuff
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<SteveA> carlos: let's go!
<carlos> SteveA: pong
<carlos> ok
<kiko> bradb, how's that report looking?
<bradb> kiko: I'm about 80% through diff cleanup.
<kiko> great news!
<kiko> bradb, still needs to go through review? it would be nice to make the rollout..
<kiko> stub, have you cut production yet?
<stub> kiko: no
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> bradb, maybe you could convince BjornT to fast-track a review for you on it?
<bradb> kiko: I'll try.
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filezAgXsG.html
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Fix bug # 29659 and bug # 29687, both related to the soyuz content classes and its relation with the publishing table and added some tests. (r3067: Celso Providelo)
<kiko> thanks Kinnison 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Config updates (r3068: Stuart Bishop)
<bradb> BjornT: Do you have time to review the bug contacts reports branch?
<cprov> kiko:                Bug #30326
<kiko> thanks cprov 
<BjornT> bradb: not now, but maybe later. how big is it?
<kiko> BjornT, give bradb a hand so we can land this sooner rather than later
<kiko> make sure he gets the time he needs
<bradb> BjornT: 14 files changed, 894 insertions(+), 66 deletions(-)
<kiko> (but note that this doesn't I'm pressuring you to accept the review, just to start sooner)
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filekfDwCq.html
<BjornT> kiko: well, i definitely need to get something to eat first
<kiko> BjornT, okay. I'm not asking you to starve. :)
<BjornT> kiko: and there's a 7-hour time difference between us, so he should have plenty of time ;)
<BjornT> bradb: sent the patch to me, and i'll have a look at it after dinner
<bradb> thanks, sending now
<kiko> great
<ddaa> kiko: can we have a policy about crossposting to launchpad-dev and launcphad-users?
<ddaa> I expect that all launchpad devs should be reading launchpad-users as well
<ddaa> that might change if the traffic grows too high, but in the meantime I think that's a good policy to have, and that makes cross-posting redundant.
<kiko> did I just crosspost?
<ddaa> "Launchpad Report for 2006-01-30" was posted to both lists, but... launchpad-dev does not appears in the "To"...
<ddaa> weird...
<ddaa> maybe you made launchpad-dev a BCC?
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileboGell.html
<kiko> I did
<kiko> ddaa, I did that, though I usually don't crosspost, to ensure that EVERYBODY gets that report
<ddaa> well, launchpad devs not reading launchpad-users deserve blame anyway...
<ddaa> kiko: is there a list of "mailing list you must be subscribed to" for staff?
<kiko> maybe, but I honestly can't sort that out right now :)
<ddaa> I'm willing to, given a "yes it's over there *waves*"
<ddaa> but nevermind
<daf> bradb: is your privbugs branch still extant?
<daf> bradb: re bug #2730
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2730 in launchpad "Login redirection goes to the wrong place on my canonical_url/privbugs changes branch" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2730
<carlos> kiko: what happens with the back traces now that we are not members of the admin team anymore?
<carlos> kiko: or is it linked with the devel team?
<bradb> daf: Not really. The conversions took to long to bother.
<salgado> I think it's linked with the devel team, carlos 
<carlos> ok
<daf> bradb: hmm, what should we do with the bug then?
<salgado> carlos, why you're not a member of the admins team anymore?
<carlos> salgado: read latest mail at launchpad mailing list
<carlos> salgado: kiko removed most of us from it
<salgado> ah, right
<carlos> for security reasons
<kiko> carlos, it's launchpad
<kiko> launchpad-devel or something
<kiko> not admins
<kiko> (AIUI)
<carlos> kiko: ok
<bradb> daf: It's still outstanding, so we should fix it.
<daf> a test case would be good
<bradb> The steps to reproduce are in the bug report.
<bradb> Though you need to use a different bug now, because it appears that recent changes have caused bug #5 rendering to raise an exception.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<bradb> Looks like an untested code path in Soyuz, at first glance.
<kiko> daf, bradb: tell us about the problem, cprov may have just fixed it
<carlos> bradb: ?
<bradb> kiko: 
<bradb> Module canonical.launchpad.database.sourcepackage, line 58, in __init__
<bradb> package = SourcePackagePublishing.selectFirst("""
<bradb> AttributeError: type object 'SourcePackagePublishing' has no attribute 'selectFirst'
<Kinnison> have you updated your sqlobject recently?
<carlos> ah, the malone rendering of that bug
<carlos> ok
<carlos> :-P
<bradb> Kinnison: No, though if I saw in some obvious place that I should have, I would have.
<SteveA> bradb: there are scripts on the RocketFuelSetup page for that
* bradb looks
<kiko> bradb, what Kinnison said.
<Kinnison> bradb: My first port of call on a bizarre error is to get fresh sourcecode/
<cpro1> selectFirst requires refuel
<kiko> bradb, if you don't hack on the crack inside sourcecode/
<kiko> you can just link-external-sourcecode.sh into the prebuilt tree
* bradb manages to stumble upon the script buried in all those words on RocketFuelSetup
<ddaa> kiko: I need launchpad admin member ship to be able to review products to be able to approve rcs imports
<SteveA> bradb: we'll be getting the scripts standardized and added to the launchpad developers' .deb soon
<ddaa> kiko: that or the need to have the product reviewed to run a rcs import should be removed...
<bradb> SteveA: cool
<kiko> ddaa, I thought you needed buttsource?
<ddaa> buttsource is needed to approve the productseries
<kiko> can you just change permissions to require buttsource to create/approve rcs imports?
<ddaa> cannot approve a rcs import if the product is not reviewed
<ddaa> that's policy
<ddaa> I'm happy to have it changed
<kiko> buttsource can review a product, rs=kiko
<kiko> you can email launchpad list if you like
<ddaa> thank you, I will not email launchpad right now, I'd like to have a discussion with others about changing the import workflow (that I'm documenting) first.
* kiko honestly thinks this should have been done 90,000 years ago when the ICE AGE ended
* ddaa thinks this whole review thing is no longer needed with bzr
<ddaa> there's a whole cattle of sacred cows to burn in rcs imports...
<kiko> ddaa, just don't let the fact that I haven't OKd it stop you from changing permissions any more.
<ddaa> okay, but in that case it might have been simpler to give membership. Anyway, this topic is closed.
<kiko> give membership?
<bradb> Who's responsible for RocketFuelSetup?
<kiko> bradb, jblack last I heard
<ddaa> kiko: admin membership, to buttsource
<bradb> that's what I thought. jblack, around?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I think he went to sleep 3 hours ago
<ddaa> ?
<LarstiQ> jblack
<LarstiQ> oep
<LarstiQ> s/ddaa/bradb/
<bradb> ok, thanks
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file5hyPCU.html
<daf> carlos: bug #687
<Ubugtu> malone bug 687 in launchpad "ProductReleaseVocabulary doesn't sort correctly" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/687
<carlos> daf: hi
<daf> carlos: you filed it, it's marked Needs Info
<carlos> daf: I saw the comment from SteveA but I was not able to answer at that time
<carlos> let me do it now
<daf> thanks
<carlos> daf: done
<daf> thanks
<bradb> kiko: BTW, I recommend that we first test the bug contact reports on staging before production, because it bumps up the batch size to 50.
<kiko> bradb, revert the change to batch size, then.
<kiko> you shouldn't put those changes together anyway
<bradb> Keybuk: I'm triaging MaloneRunsUbuntuTaskList and wanted to know: is MoM working properly with malone?
<bradb> kiko: It's just a constant. I can easily change it.
<kiko> bradb, do it.
<kiko> Keybuk, also, you will be able to use the text output
<Keybuk> bradb: mom bug filing has been disabled until dapper+1 opens now
<bradb> ok
<Keybuk> but it worked properly for the week or two we used ith yeaj
<bradb> kiko: batch size set back to 20, pushed to chinstrap
<ddaa> kiko: I think bug #29519 is what is addressed by your "bzr branch" patch
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29519 in launchpad "+addbranch doesn't say which of baz/bzr is allowed" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29519
<bradb> salgado: Did you have any luck with my advanced search fix?
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> bradb, feel free to do a separate patch that bumps up batch size
<kiko> rs=kiko for staging-testing, so land it later maybe?
<Kinnison> for people who like to look at text files from the librarian (e.g. build logs) https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFzA6JQ.html
<kiko> ddaa, is there an ETA for auto-branch-discovery yet, or is that futured?
<ddaa> mh... You mean the bit where you say "bzr find thing" and it asks launchpad what's the corresponding branch and checks it out?
<kiko> sorry, no, it's when launchpad finds out branches under my "home" 
<kiko> and adds the information to data
<kiko> in the code pages
<salgado> bradb, in what sense?
<ddaa> kiko: you mean the bit that involves crawling the internet for branches?
<kiko> not mindlessly
<ddaa> as far as I can tell, it was classified as "wont do".
<ddaa> jblack is mastermind though
<ddaa> generally, my opinion is that there's more than enough work to get the stuff that's already in place to work well, so shiny new features like that should all be future, but I'm not the one to decide.
<kiko> well
<kiko> I want to know this: will I have to go and register every new branch I make of X there, ddaa?
<kiko> because making branches with bzr is very cheap that's high overhead
<ddaa> point
<ddaa> sftp server will help some
<ddaa> I think "bzr publish" should be near future though.
<ddaa> But there's little point for that before we have critical stuff like error reporting and a better way to organise branch listings
<ddaa> look at the bzr branch listing and you'll see that "more branches" is not what we need right now
<ddaa> (I mean the "bzr" product)
<ddaa> but again, it's all my non-authoritative opinion
<kiko> ddaa, bzr publish is the answer, right, never mind me
<ddaa> also, the way it was specced out, bzr publish would need some new infrastructure
<ddaa> does somebody has a few minutes to be my "bug fixing teddy bear"?
<kiko> ddaa, a good way to improve that page would be dropping the description when there are more than 5 branches
<kiko> do you want me to do that now?
<ddaa> kiko: that sounds like a good short term solution, if you keep the revision count line.
<kiko> I'll try doing that now
<kiko> ddaa, what product in sampledata has branches registered on it?
<ddaa> gnome-terminal
<kiko> ENOENT
<ddaa> hu?
<kiko> neeeever mind me
* Kinnison raises an eyebrow at kiko
<ddaa> there are branches elsewhere, but they are meant to test other features
<ddaa> Kinnison: you'll be my teddy bear
<ddaa> so, I'm describing a cscvs bug that has important ramifications on how importd must work
* Kinnison doesn't want to be snuggled by ddaa
<Kinnison> not now
<Kinnison> not ever
<Kinnison> kthxbye
<ddaa> :( you've harmed my feeling
<Kinnison> you have one?
<ddaa> feelings
<ddaa> with an s
<ddaa> So, cscvs bug...
<ddaa> When a sync occurs concurrently with a group of related cvs commit
<doko> kiko, SteveA: does launchpad rely on anthing new in zope-3.2 (changed from 3.1)? Considering a downgrade from zope-3.2 to zope-3.1 in dapper, dependent packages don't build yet with 3.2
<ddaa> that would be grouped into one commit if the sync was run after the group is entirely comitted
<ddaa> then the part of the commit group that's completed at the time of the sync is intepreted as a changeset
<ddaa> and the rest is interpreted as a separate changeset on the next sync
<ddaa> leading to a situation where rebuilding the cache from scratch would make one changeset instead of two
<ddaa> so the cscvs cache must not be discarded otherwise the import and the cache get out of sync when rebuilding the cache.
<ddaa> Kinnison: is that understandable?
<kiko> doko, not yet -- we are considering moving to 3.2. but I don't think we use any system zope3.2
<doko> kiko: ok
<kiko> we have our own internal branch. SteveA and stub are the authoritative reference on that though.
<Kinnison> ddaa: yes that's understandable
<Kinnison> ddaa: Can you not say "if any part of the changeset is younger than <arbitrary time> then don't consider it yet" ?
<ddaa> In theory, yes.
<ddaa> In practise, when I tried doing that, my brain attempted to escape through the orifices of my skull.
<ddaa> Now the point is moot, because we almost certainly have this data corruption in several branches.
<ddaa> I'll send earplugs to whoever gets to try and fix that bug, that should help the brain escape problem.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Cleanup +builds page: remove internal URL, use processor name, strip misleading opening paragraph, etc. (r3069: James Troup)
<bradb> kiko: Yeah, I can do a separate patch to bump it up to 50 after the first bug contacts reports land.
<bradb> salgado: Were you planning on landing the search fix I gave you?
<kiko> good work guys
<salgado> bradb, no, I was only planning to have a look at it, to check if the bug I fixed wasn't fixed there too
<bradb> ok, I'll try and get it by pqm then
<fabbione> hey bradb 
<bradb> hey fabbione, how's it going?
<fabbione> bradb: i need a "dirty" batch work on malone :)
<fabbione> bradb: pretty fine thanks
<fabbione> bradb: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/x-src-main.list
<fabbione> bradb: that's a lst of source package. I would like to get all the bugs assigned to these sources (and their binaries) reassigned to ubuntu-x-swat
<fabbione> bradb: can you please do it yesterday? ;)
* bradb ponders
<fabbione> bradb: it's quite urgent.. i know it's a short notice, but mdz said that can be done
<fabbione> bradb: i will own you one for the next time we meet
<ddaa> Kinnison: thank you, I found the way to explain that more clearly.
<bradb> stub: around?
<bradb> fabbione: I think we can make progress only if stub is around, to run the query against prod.
<mdz> fabbione: what I said was that you should send the list to me
<fabbione> mdz: or to a lp admin..
<fabbione> bradb: ok i think mdz is taking over.. right?
<mdz> and I was talking about setting bug contacts rather than reassigning bugs, though that should be doable as well
<mdz> regardless of the reassignments you need to set the bug contacts
<fabbione> mdz: i'd rather reassign all of them to the team
<mdz> fabbione: and what about new bugs which are filed?
<fabbione> and set the bug contact in one shot
<fabbione> mdz: i assume they should get assigned to the team as well
<mdz> fabbione: malone doesn't support that, only subscription via bug contact
<kiko> using subscriptions is more correct.
<kiko> assignment is for indicating who will fix/fixed the problem.
* kiko finds it amusing that this is actually the case for a "bug contact" slot in bugtask 
<mdz> kiko: can someone help him?
<kiko> but I never said that la la la la la la
<kiko> mdz, you want mass-subscription, right?
<mdz> kiko: mass-assignment and mass-add-bug-contact
<mdz> or mass-subscription and mass-add-bug-contact
<kiko> bradb, when are you going to give me the mass-subscription-when-adding-bug-contact feature? :)
<kiko> I need to think about this
<bradb> kiko: I can do it next, if you want.
<kiko> mdz, fabbione: can you explain why you can't use ubuntu-bugs and then filter the packages you want? procmail got the better of you? :-)
<mdz> kiko: don't be daft
<kiko> ouch
<fabbione> kiko: add +1 to my beer count
<kiko> well, only way to do that /right now/ is to request it to stub.
<fabbione> kiko: just to help me forget what you just said :)
<kiko> it was a joke
<mdz> kiko: fabio needs to be able to manage the list of open bugs related to this group of packages
<mdz> he can't do that with ubuntu-bugs
<kiko> you guys are trigger happy today eh
<kiko> so short answer
<kiko> stub 
<fabbione> kiko: READY TO KILL!
<mdz> kiko: so fabio should send his request directly to stub?  or would one of you translate it into launchpad-speak?
<mdz> s/request/requests/
<kiko> medium term answer: we'll have a subscribe-to-existing-bugs UI in the bug contact page, and then we'd need a mass-bug-change form to subscribe people.
<kiko> mdz, I think that's the only solution right now, yes
<fabbione> kiko: consigliere.. does that mean that i need to wait for a new malone feature, or just stub to hack the db?
<kiko> stub.
<kiko> don't wait, just mail him
<mdz> kiko: even if that feature existed, it wouldn't be a solution in this case
<mdz> kiko: there are 195 packages in that list
<bradb> I'm so glad I'm not a DBA. I HATE SQL HACKS.
<fabbione> mdz: source packages :)
<fabbione> in what TZ is stub?
<mdz> thailand
<fabbione> that means pretty much asleep
<kiko> bradb, just a question: how do bug contacts behave in the face of bugs on sources versus bugs on binaries?
<bradb> kiko: It's all done through the source package.
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> thanks.
* fabbione was getting ready for another beer :)
<SteveA> doko: launchpad will rely on zope 3.2, but we'll still be keeping our own branch of it, independently of other stuff.
<SteveA> doko: if i were supporting zope 3 in a distro, i'd be much happier about supporting 3.2 than earlier releases
<kiko> me too
<SteveA> salgado: you should subscribe to specs you own, on the wiki.  i just commented on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/InactiveMembershipDeletion
<doko> SteveA: two things: schooltool/schoolbell (the only users of zope in main) do still require zope-3.1. the current zope-3.2 comes with an unreleased version of twisted and doesn't run with the released 2.1 version. both are currently installed into site-packages. The only solution I currently is to install the zope3 libs into a directory outside sys.path and ship the modified twisted version there. same with schooltool (ship it with zope-3.1 included). from
<doko>  a maintainance view, that means to support two zope and and two twisted versions. is that really better than supporting 3.1?
<SteveA> the twisted dependency isn't required as far as i understand
<SteveA> when is version freeze?
<salgado> SteveA, thanks for noting it, I'll check if there's any other specs I sould be subscribed and subscribe to them
<SteveA> i think that if the zope3 release people get to understand the effect of their choices on getting it into distros, maybe they'll sort things out better
* SteveA pings stefan richter
<SteveA> stephan, that is
<doko> SteveA: UVF was some days ago
<SteveA> if i'd known about this a while ago, i could have done something.
<SteveA> well, if people want zope 3.2, they can use backports, i guess
<doko> well, you first have to see things break :-/
<SteveA> it has no bearing on launchpad development, except that we have bugfixes in twisted SVN that we depend on for one thing
<SteveA> and i don't think these have gone into any twisted release yet
<kiko> is jamesh around yet?
<doko> ok, I'll ping the schooltool/schoolbell project
<SteveA> it will be several more hours i expect
<doko> SteveA: do you know of planned twisted releases?
<SteveA> doko: i think the core schooltool developers are busy tonight with some sysadmin / machine moving stuff
<SteveA> tomorrow afternoon might be a better time to catch up with them
<SteveA> i don't know about twisted releases, but spiv will do
<SteveA> to be honest, i'd look at the version of schooltool you want to support
<SteveA> and then base decisions from what that needs
<SteveA> and get the latest possible twisted in there
<SteveA> and kinda screw the rest
<doko> yeah, I'll ask jinty first ...
<SteveA> but then again, that's why i develop new unpackaged software, rather than work on a distro ;-)
<SteveA> so take my opinion with large amounts of salt
<jinty> doko: want my opinion now?
<SteveA> hi brian!
<jinty> Hi SteveA
<doko> SteveA: afaik, sabdfl want's the latest and greatest schooltool anyway, so better plan ahead for this ;)
<jinty> saw you guys having a little chat and thought I'd butt in
<doko> jinty: didn't write to the schooltool list yet
<jinty> that'll leave schoolbell out in the cold
<jinty> AFAIK: you can't even build schoolbell from the latest schooltool source
<jinty> and it's quite highly beta
<jinty> but nobody wants to spend time/money updating the old release to 3.2
<SteveA> jinty: do you know if the schooltool developers have a "get a good release into dapper" task?
<jinty> th1a was thinking about it when I spoke to him about it
<SteveA> ddaa: hi.  have you told jamesh about your supermirror systems docs?
<jinty> the problem is known, but perhaps some prodding from people other than me is in order
* SteveA goes to #schooltool and prods
<jinty> SteveA: thanks;)
<SteveA> doko: can you /join #schooltool ?
<jordi> hmm.
<jordi> who is a launchpad admin now?
<jordi> SteveA: I guess you could do this for me, if you have two spare mins
<jordi> SteveA: can you go here https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports, sort by date and get rid of all the "Drupal" requests by Firat KUUK? Check all the boxes in the first column and "Remove" them
<ddaa> SteveA: mh... no, I meant not to confuse him with documentation that had not been reviewed...
<SteveA> ddaa: let him be a reviewer
<SteveA> jordi: i'm doing some other stuff right now, but i'll look in a few minutes
<carlos> Hmm, I'm getting errors from the ticket.txt doc test
<carlos> and I didn't change anything related to it
<carlos> is it a know issue?
<ddaa> SteveA: okay, I'll add a couple of todo notes, put the newer stuff online and tell jamesh.
<jordi> SteveA: k
<ddaa> but right now I have to do dinner.
<jordi> carlos: once SteveA gets rid of drupal, the q ueue will be mostly clean, except for the thunar request I'm waiting for a reply
<jjesse> don't know if this is the correct place but launchpad.net doesn't display correctly in internet explorer 7 beta 2
<carlos> jordi: don't do that, please. At least leave one or two entries
<jjesse> plus every page gives me an alert about blocked contnet
<carlos> to check that it's fixed as soon as I merge the fix
<bradb> jjesse: The place to file Launchpad bugs is: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug . Probably your best option if you want to make sure the right person sees this problem reported.
<jjesse> bradb: thanks
<bradb> no prob
<SteveA> jordi: no
<SteveA> jordi:     *
<SteveA> AssertionError: Ignored your request to remove some items, because they are not yours.
<SteveA> do i need to be both admin and rosetta expert, i wonder
<SteveA> carlos, jordi: tell me what to do
<SteveA> interesting question from the schooltool channel
<SteveA> -- Can we use LaunchPad now to host our releases: including Mac and Windows binaries?
<SteveA> (of course, we don't host releases, just index them)
<BjornT> bradb: if you haven't checked your mail yet, i've sent you the review
<carlos> SteveA: please, remove all entries except one or two
<bradb> BjornT: Thanks, checking now.
<jordi> SteveA: no idea, I've never been successful there
<jordi> carlos: you'll have plenty to remove
<SteveA> carlos: i can't
<SteveA> i get that assertion error
<carlos> SteveA: aren't you a launchpad admin?
<SteveA> SteveA AssertionError: Ignored your request to remove some items, because they are not yours.
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> i have the ducky symbol
<carlos> so that code is completely broken :-O
<carlos> but I have tests for that!
* SteveA goes to get food
<zyga_> hey guys :-)
<jordi> hey
<jordi> zyga_: so
<jordi>  
<jordi> If I tell you this, what do you reply? Traditional, or Simplified?
<zyga_> jordi: simplified
<zyga_> jordi: japanese is using those glyphs as well
<salgado> BjornT, that patch you reviewed yesterday uncovered another bug (lots of tests failed because of that). hopefully, after I found the bug it uncovered it was an easy fix. would you review it for me?
<zyga_> jordi: was I right?
<jordi> zyga_: I dunno :P
<jordi> let me check
<jordi> zyga_: shrug
<jordi> looks like zh_CN to me too, but who knows
<zyga_> jordi: that's japanese just as well IMHO
<BjornT> salgado: is it urgent? i'd rather not review it tonight, but could do it tomorrow.
<kiko> salgado, interdiff!
<salgado> BjornT, it's another 2lines change
<kiko-fud> say yes BjornT and get ice cream and diabetes
<salgado> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesPTHUA.html
<lifeless> salgado: I can review it
<kiko-fud> r=kiko salgado 
<kiko-fud> it is obviously correct
<kiko-fud> and mutable class variables are BAD
<lifeless> yup
<kiko-fud> so kill whoever wrote that
<lifeless> ++++
* salgado hides
<kiko-fud> with great prejudice and vengeance and oh jesus
<kiko-fud> it was you?
* kiko-fud kills salgado 
<lifeless> thats a little harsh
<lifeless> tickle him until he asks for death
<kiko-fud> he has broken god's law
<kiko-fud> mutable class arguments == DEATH mmkay
<salgado> and my reviewer didn't spot it. :p
<kiko-fud> and omg
<kiko-fud> navigation uses links = []  too
<kiko-fud> and jesus
<kiko-fud> SteveA, why does navigation use mutable class variables
<jordi> ok
<jordi> the import queue is empty again
<jordi> or what's left I can't do much about
<jordi> kiko-fud: when does the dapper import happen?
<jordi> I get this question aaaaall the time
<kiko-fud> wtf is dapper import?
<kiko-fud> langpacks?
<kiko-fud> after soyuz
<jordi> no
<jordi> when people can translate dapper packages
<jordi> ie, after soyuz
<jordi> is there a target date for soyuz?
<carlos> jordi: dapper is not blocked anymore by soyuz
<jordi> oh
<carlos> jordi: I was told that the soyuz support for translations is going to take a while
<jordi> aw
<carlos> so I need to port the old script to the new system
<carlos> gneuman: hi, are you able to read my private messages?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix the switch-to-advanced-search on bug listing pages to make sure the search initially performed is the exact search performed by that page plus the text and sort columns (in case the user specifies them). r=BjornT,kiko (r3070: Guilherme Salgado)
<matsubara> stevea, kiko-fud: is the impossibility to delete/remove/close a launchpad account a bug or a design thing?
<ddaa> jamesh: you should have a mail that points you to some instructive reading
<ddaa> good night guys
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
<kiko> hey jamesh 
<lifeless> its 730 there
<lifeless> dont think he'll be up yet
#launchpad 2006-02-08
<kiko> still lookin
<kiko> Kinnison, cprov: it seems there were updates to breezy-updates that we missed
<kiko> did they get uploaded? stull like flashplayer and libast2
<kiko> stuff
<kiko> yeah, just those two.
<Kinnison> kiko: not sure
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm currently looking at some rejected stuff
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> but note those two -- they were breezy-updates.
<kiko> and breezy-security
<kiko> Kinnison cdebconf is a major culprit of problems
<kiko> -Version: 0.97ubuntu1
<kiko> +Version: 0.95ubuntu1
<kiko> wireless-toops is another
<kiko> usbutils is another yet
<kiko> util-linux another
<Kinnison> I'm currently investigating util-linux
<kiko> I also think some removals are needed
<kiko> nic-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic-di
<kiko> nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic-di
<kiko> these two are extras
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> listing things here for me right now isn't going to help because I'm concentrating on one at a time
<Kinnison> working from the buildd reject list
<kiko> well, store them somewhere.
<kiko> I have listed a set of things worth investigating based on comparator output
<kiko> pango1.0
<kiko> dhcp3
<daf> kiko: dude, send him an email
* Kinnison logs off for the night
<Kinnison> ciau
<kiko> very funny
<daf> it is, but seriously
<kiko> well, I'm half-asleep myself, so he can pick it up tomorrow
<kiko> I can relook at the output if we lose it anyway
* kiko superyawns
<kiko> fucking massive diffs, bummer
<kiko> I suspect few packages however because they keep reappearing
<kiko> like 10 max
* kiko waves
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Present pending builds according the processing order. (r3071: Celso Providelo)
<mpt> Goooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix massively inneficient specifications query (r3072: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add Person.teams_participated_in for recursive team emblem display (Bug 30306) (r3073: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Convert peopleCount and teamsCount to use cached statistics instead of expensive table scans (r3074: Stuart Bishop)
<carlos> morning
<mpt_> hi carlos
<carlos> mpt_: How is going?
<mpt_> carlos, annoyingly slowly :-)
<stub> Kinnison: Can I update stagings code and drop the librarian for a few minutes?
<Keybuk> Kinnison: would it be possible for Launchpad's Packages page to also include packages which you've uploaded/Changed-By?
<Keybuk> Maintainer doesn't mean much for distro people, but "things I've touched last" could be
<Keybuk> (also production doesn't appear up-to-date wrt version numbers and stuff -- I guess that's "IT WILL TOMORROW!!!!muahahahah"? :p)
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> stub: hey dude
<stub> yo
<fabbione> stub: I need some of your db foo :)
<fabbione> stub: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/x-src-main.list
<mdz> stub: fabio needs a bulk setting of bug contact on a few hundred packages
<mdz> stub: and also a bulk subscription to existing bugs against those packages
<fabbione> stub: and the list of src is at that url
<fabbione> the team that will take care of these pkgs is ubuntu-x-swat
<SteveA> hi
<stub> Ok. So set the packagebugcontact on all of them to ubuntu-x-swat, and add ubuntu-x-swat to all bugs already targetted to any of those source packages.
<mdz> stub: that's it exactly
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<fabbione> stub: it would be neat if we can avoid malone to spit a gazzillion emails for this process
<stub> fabbione: I'm going directly to the DB. Malone won't even notice.
<fabbione> ok great
<stub> mdz: Do you think this will happen often?
<fabbione> stub: might
<stub> Ok - reusable scripts then :)
<fabbione> or make a UI for it 
<fabbione> where admins can ask the UI to load a list from a file and do some processing on it
<stub> We make a UI for it when we *know* it will be wanted often. Might or occasionally can be done without adding more features to Launchpad
<mdz> stub: it is unlikely to happen often, but likely to happen at least once more
<sivang> morning
<mdz> stub: in fact, I bet Kamion has a similar list for installer-related packages which could be processed at the same time
<stub> Sure. Just get a list of packages assembled and email me all the details if I'm not around.
<mdz> stub: I will, as soon as I locate Colin
<kiko> morning
<SteveA> hi kiko
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<kiko> how's it going
<SteveA> i had a good day yesterday.  overslept today, and woke up to the world covered in snow!
<kiko> I overslept today too, need to get to the office
<SteveA> see you later then
<kiko> SteveA, mdz: bugzilla and logincookies should be closed for good now
<kiko> SteveA, if you'd like to give jamesh the go-ahead on importing the bugs we missed, I'd appreciate it
* kiko yawns
<mdz> kiko_afk: you are my hero
<jamesh> kiko_afk: I'm guessing we could probably identify the comments in question by date
<jamesh> are there new bugs too?
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<mdz> jamesh: I am not sure whether there are new comments, but there are new bugs
<jamesh> kiko_afk: do you know how people were able to file new bugs?
<lalo> for the record - tabindexes in the add pro{je,du}ct form are funny
<jordi> mdz: how frozen is dapper now?
<jordi> mdz: no new versions, but fixes allowed?
<mdz> jordi: wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<mdz> jamesh: they had login cookies
<mdz> jamesh: weeks old, but still valid
<jordi> mdz: ok, I'll be uploading a nano revision to Debian that fixes a very longstanding crasher
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> stub: can it wait? have you already done it?
<stub> Kinnison: Already did it
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Possibly. File a bug on the soyuz ui?
<Kinnison> Keybuk: the data model would allow the search to be done I believe
<Kinnison> stub: fortunately the majority of the test was last night so it didn't affect us
<stub> Kinnison: Hmm... need to do it again. My connection died most way through :-(
<stub> All the builds were idle like you said
<Kinnison> Right
<Keybuk> Kinnison: what product is that?
<Kinnison> Keybuk: if it's something under distros/ it's the soyuz product
<Kinnison> Keybuk: if it's something under people/ then it's the launchpad product
<Keybuk> bug 30383
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30383 in soyuz "Provide "last touched" packages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30383
<Kinnison> your request sounds possible, however I don't know when there'll be time to do it. It'll be triaged as the reports come in I imagine
<SteveA> jamesh: hello
<jamesh> hi
<kiko_afk> jamesh I'm not sure. 
<kiko_afk> it may be that disabledtext wasn't set for everybody, or that the code is broken
<SteveA> jamesh: kiko told me about people being able to file bugs after it was supposed to be not possible
<kiko_afk> I just added a hack to disable it completely
<kiko_afk> in the beginning of Auth/Login/WWW.pm
<SteveA> it may be that disabledtext stops logins, but not access while already logged in
<kiko_afk> there were logincookies for 2006-01-27
<jamesh> kiko_afk: mdz was just saying that what we did prevented logins but didn't disable use
* kiko_afk boggles
<kiko_afk> jamesh but we cleared outlogincookies the day after the migration when we noticed this
<SteveA> maybe having a cookie in your browser automatically means it is valid?
<kiko_afk> no, we check that part
<Kinnison> kiko_afk: the comparator output isn't desperately useful because there's a bunch of stuff in NEW we forgot to process
<kiko_afk> the funny part is that people /created/ new logincookies over that period
<kiko_afk> Kinnison ah, that is a good thing. can I re-run?
<Kinnison> kiko_afk: I'm just merging codelines with celso and then I'll be processing the queue
<kiko_afk> I'm about to leave. okay, see you in 20m
<Kinnison> I need someone with madison powers to tell me for sure where things ended up after new
<kiko_afk> mdz has them
<kiko_afk> as does elmo -- I imagine he shouldn't take too long to come in today
* kiko_afk waves
<SteveA> whoever added the lightbulb emblem for the launchpad-infrastructure team, thanks so much for not making it a spanner!
<jamesh> so there are 40 rows which have disabledtext=''
<Kinnison> SteveA: You do realise that having said that, someone will change it to a spanner, right?
<SteveA> i thought they were all meant to have that?
<jamesh> I think we disabled all accounts without preventing people from creating accounts
<jamesh> the user IDs are sequential and have the highest IDs
<mdz> Kinnison: we're moving a lot of things from main to universe during the sprint; is that likely to confuse gina?
<Kinnison> mdz: Won't confuse gina when we run her tonight, no
<Kinnison> mdz: but may confuse me if I ask "so, where should <blah> be"
<Kinnison> I'
<Kinnison> I'll use the Packages files locally and just prod
<Kinnison> rather than asking for madison powahs
<SteveA> jamesh: aha... so new accounts could still log in
<mdz> Kinnison: madison-lite?
<Kinnison> mdz: can I run that against an arbitrary archive?
<mdz> Kinnison: yes, that's the idea
<Kinnison> right
* Kinnison will try that
<Kinnison> thanks
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
* carlos workraves
<SteveA> jamesh: is that fixed now, or do we need further hacking of bugzilla?
<jamesh> SteveA: kiko was saying he changed some things, so it might be.  If he joins again I'll ask him
<SteveA> well, we could do an empirical test
* jamesh tries to create an account
<jamesh> it looks to be fixed
<jamesh> I created an account, but when I go to the URL in the confirmation email, I get a "Logins are disabled. Use Launchpad." message
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> do you know if the new users have logins disabled?
<jamesh> no
<jamesh> but I am guessing that they'd get caught by the same message I just saw
<SteveA> do the 40 rows with disabledtext='' have contiguous ids ?
<SteveA> if so, they are all new signups, and can have disabledtext set to something like the rest
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I don't have the permissions to do that though (I've only got read-only access to the DB)
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> kiko should be around in a few minutes
<SteveA> when we're changed those remaining fields, can you easily import the remaining bugs?
<SteveA> if any preexisting bugs were commented on or had statuses changed, i think we just need to lose those changes
<SteveA> because they may conflict with the changes made in launchpad since
<jamesh> Importing the remaining bugs should be easy, since they'll have consecutive IDs
<jamesh> and I can tell from the Laucnhpad bugwatches what the highest bug number I imported previously was
<SteveA> do you have logs from the previous import?
<kiko> snow snow snow
<kiko> good morning
<fabbione> hey kiko
<fabbione> kiko: so we rollout today.. what about binaries upload from the external buildds?
<kiko> well
<kiko> funny you should ask
<SteveA> kiko: can you write to the bugzilla db?
<jamesh> SteveA: yes.
<kiko> SteveA, no, but elmo can. what's up?
<SteveA> jamesh worked out what's going on
<SteveA> and what we need to do next
<jamesh> kiko: I think I know what happened: we disabled all existing accounts, but did not disable creation of new accounts
<kiko> I see.
<fabbione> kiko: i am serious now.. are we going to have an exception for the external buildds or do we need to stop them?
<kiko> jamesh, and can that still work?
<jamesh> kiko: I just tried creating a new account, but got your "go away, use Launchpad" message when trying to go to userprefs.cgi to complete the account creation process
<kiko> fabbione, a) external buildds will not work yet b) we will have sparcs coming in soon
<fabbione> kiko: a) ok. b) i need to tell lamont to stop hppa. it's not just sparc
<fabbione> c) thanks!
<kiko> b) depends on when we get them delivered -- rumor has it should be soon
<fabbione> b) yes, but we can stop building from this evening till they will hit DC
<kiko> right.
<fabbione> it's pointless to increase entropy in the universe
<Kinnison> fabbione: No, it's pointless to try and decrease it
<Kinnison> fabbione: it's inevitable that it'll increase
<kiko> external buildds are not difficult to support but we need to figure out how to authenticate them and then tighten some of the locking
<Kinnison> and, perhaps more importantly, make the slave processor more parallel
<Kinnison> otherwise things will block on slower links
<fabbione> kiko: via gpg?
<fabbione> kiko: since the uploads are still signed
<Kinnison> fabbione: In *theory* we could do gpg signed binary uploads on a different port or something
<Kinnison> fabbione: in practice this is untested currently
<fabbione> Kinnison: it's still useful to slow down the speed of increase in entropy :=
<fabbione> Kinnison: we could test it :) 
<Kinnison> fabbione: perhaps, but not immediately
<lucasvo> is it possible to change the primary email address in launchpad?
<kiko> lucasvo, why, certainly.
<fabbione> Kinnison: of course.
<kiko> just visit your personal page and change them.
<Kinnison> fabbione: it *should* just work
<lucasvo> kiko: wasn't sure
<fabbione> Kinnison: i do believe it will. i am quite confident in your superskills
* Kinnison snorts
<Kinnison> fabbione: Essentially it'll involve writing a special binary port and I'll need to work out how to restrict it to given keys
<Kinnison> fabbione: because currently all we can do is a per-component restriction on sources
<kiko> stub, one thing we need to talk about is production bouncing (on rollout day) versus soyuz
<kiko> SteveA, I need your help here
<ddaa> mpt> It should not be Launchpad's goal to completely model the structure of the open source community (which is fuzzier than any data model could represent). Rather, Launchpad should aim to maximize productivity of Free Software and open source development through collaboration.
* ddaa hugs mpt
<SteveA> kiko: what's up?
<ddaa> Damn, I'm going to put that in the canonical wiki fortunes!!
<SteveA> kiko: and also, can we get someone with bugzilla DB access to do a query before jamesh finishes for the day, so jamesh can run the script today?
<kiko> SteveA, basically, production rollouts that bounce emperor and the librarian will upset soyuz.
<kiko> SteveA, yes. mail me the query.
<SteveA> jamesh: please mail kiko the query
<SteveA> kiko: you mean, once we've rolled soyuz out, we can't do any more work on emperor or the librarian ever?
<kiko> very funny
<SteveA> soyuz needs to be designed to expect the librarian to disappear occassionally, and for the database to be bounced occassionally
<kiko> no, that's not what I am saying
<jamesh> kiko: would your bz changes prevent people with disabledtext='' from making edits/new bugs?
<SteveA> what specifically in soyuz will get upset?
<kiko> jamesh, I believe so -- any authorized access is denied.
<kiko> SteveA, let's say that for now, it's best to disable soyuz while bouncing production.
<jamesh> if that's the case, we don't need to wait for someone with mysql db write access
<SteveA> kiko: um.  gah.  it ain't going to happen all the time.  look at the librarian problems in the past week or so.
<SteveA> jamesh: can we test this?  i guess not easily unless we temporarily undo kiko's "no new accounts" hack and create a new account.
<jamesh> SteveA: That should be possible.  I've got a half created account to test with
<jamesh> kiko: is that easy for you to do?
<kiko> jamesh, not until elmo arrives
<SteveA> i think znarl has write access to that database too
<jamesh> kiko: okay.  In that case we may as well just get disabledtext sety
<jamesh> do we delay another import run til then?
<kiko> jamesh, i wouldn't delay if I were you, I think the risk is low and elmo should be in soon.
<kiko> as soon as he's in I'll set disabledtext
<kiko> but I'm pretty sure the change I made will forbid changes
<SteveA> hmm, okay.  i agree with kiko.  the worst is we lose some changes from one of the people who got a new account in the last few weeks
<kiko> SteveA, could you place an RT request for Znarl?
<kiko> so he can set disabledtext again
<SteveA> yes.
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: please tell me what the query karl should run is
<kiko> update profiles set disabledtext = 'Bugzilla disabled';
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> cool
<jamesh> from my checks, we are talking about 11 new bugs
<kiko> wonderful
<kiko> there are probably new comments on old bugs..
* kiko doesn't care so much
<Kinnison> Why don't we remove the bugzilla instance and simply use mod_rewrite to rewrite the relevant URLs into malone
<jamesh> Kinnison: as time goes on, that's probably the right solution.
<jamesh> we'd need to make sure the bugzilla view doesn't provide any needed information not found in LP though
<Kinnison> so put the bugzilla instance on closed-bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Kinnison> :-)
* Kinnison is a firm believer in making this a clean break
<kiko> I think jamesh is right. Let it bake for a while.
<jamesh> Kinnison: that was the idea. (and one of the reasons we imported all bugs rather than just the open ones)
<Znarl> kiko, SteveA : Done.
<kiko> thank you Znarl 
<kiko> Znarl, by the way, we leave tomorrow and you STILL have not come by to say hello
<kiko> this is highly unsatisfactory
<Kinnison> jamesh: heh
<Kinnison> Znarl is just a figment of elmo's imagination
<Kinnison> clearly
<SteveA> thanks Znarl !
<Znarl> kiko : I know.  :(
<kiko> Znarl, should I file an RT request?
<SteveA> kiko: put it directly in the launchpad queue, priority 99
<daf> stub, SteveA: re bug 30370: I know that putting the Librarian behind HTTPS is undesirable (performance, certificate tax), but I don't see any other way of addressing this problem
<daf> Ubugtu: bug #30370
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30370 in launchpad "Graphics from Librarian over HTTP cause browser warnings on Launchpad over HTTPS" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30370
<kiko> daf, maybe allow the librarian to answer over HTTPS and HTTP equally?
<SteveA> daf: what we should do is offer the librarian behind both http and https
<SteveA> and then link to it as https when the page embedding the image is served over https
<kiko> and then only use https:// for images (and is there other inline content)?
<kiko> such a second-guesser
<daf> cool, I'll confirm the bug
<SteveA> kiko: we are SO on form today
* kiko high-fives the man
<SteveA> daf: and make it an infrastructure "not spanner" team task too
<daf> "not spanner"?
<SteveA> SteveA> whoever added the lightbulb emblem for the launchpad-infrastructure team, thanks so much for not making it a spanner!
<daf> ha
<daf> you want me to assign to infrastructure?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> and cc too
<SteveA> or whatever we need to do to simulate keywords
<daf> hmm, then it will get filtered out by my script, even though it impacts the user experience
<SteveA> it should be a 1.1 thing too
<daf> done
<SteveA> thanks daf
<SteveA> do you have a list of bugs for us to talk through?
<daf> yes -- the same list as before
<daf> I'll just sync it
<daf> I'm looking forward to not having to do that any more
<daf> maybe I should just cron it
<SteveA> we'll have the new view rolled out soon
<SteveA> did you get that reviewed?
<daf> but it's only until Tuesday
<daf> yes, Steve, you reviewed it
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> i don't even know what i'm doing...
<daf> you're SO on form
<daf> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py
<SteveA> daf: okay, voice call in 5?
<daf> 108 confirmed bugs sans milestone
<daf> sure
<daf> a three-way with matsubara would be nice -- I'm looking forward to asterisk
<SteveA> we'll try doing it differently this time...
<SteveA> you make the call about what to do about the bugs, and then we'll discuss
<SteveA> kiko: do you know why matsubara can't get skype at async?  can we do anything about that?
<kiko> I know, yes.
<kiko> I can do something about it, but not today.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> daf: do you remember what lifeless said in answer to my question about asterisk in the meeting yesterday?
<daf> I don't, I'll check
<daf> he didn't
<SteveA> daf: i'm running skype now
<daf> waiting for it to load...
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file261YmK.html
<kiko> In [10] :guess("fo").encode("ascii", "replace")
<kiko> Out[10] :'f?o'
<kiko> In [24] :ascii_smash(guess("fo"))
<kiko> Out[24] :'foeo'
<Kinnison> u'Rapha\xebl Pinson <raphink@ubuntu.com>'
<kiko> In [37] :ascii_smash("aou")
<kiko> TypeError: normalize() argument 2 must be unicode, not str
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKtvtdJ.html
<SteveA> kiko: of course.
* kiko is clueless about encodings, should go to niemeyer's school
<SteveA> the in [37]  one is in whatever encoding your console / defultencoding is in
<SteveA> which is why the TypeError
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> because the TypeError is stopping a programmer accidentally being ambiguous
<kiko> ascii_smash() needs unicode
<SteveA> and rightly so.  
<SteveA> if python did things like java
<kiko> and guess() needs non-unicode
<SteveA> and had no "ascii string" concept
<SteveA> or "unencoded string" concept
<Kinnison> it'd be nice if instead of guess complaining, it just acted as identity when given a unicode
<SteveA> we'd all be better off
<SteveA> Kinnison: that's a good point, and i think that is reasonable, but only just
<SteveA> as it can hide errors in the program at large
<Kinnison> here, guess what this is... *sniff sniff* it's a unicode!
<kiko> or /already/ a unicode as it is.
<SteveA> the issue is this: in python there is a historical thing of treating "strings" as a lump
<daf> that's a bit like mixing ints and floats and not expecting rounding errors
<SteveA> and considering str and unicode being roughtly the same
<SteveA> but i think this causes more errors in the long run
<SteveA> and i think we should treat str and unicode as totally different
<SteveA> and not fit for substitution
<daf> ++
<SteveA> so, based on that, guess() should acccept a unicode only if some arg is given explicitly allowing it
<SteveA>   guess(u'foo', accept_unicode=True)
<SteveA> so that we know where the larger application is being flaky about the difference between str and unicode
<SteveA> this difference has done, and continues to, cause problems for rosetta
<SteveA> because parts of rosetta were written tollerantly of this
<SteveA> another approach would be to allow unicode into guess, but issue a warning
<SteveA> i now think i am against having guess() take a unicode implicitly, without complaint
<daf> I wonder if we can use decorators to make enforcing this easier
<SteveA> you mean like painters and plasterers?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> i think they'd agree with me for the most part
<daf> big ornate signs saying "NO STRINGS HERE"
<SteveA> let's get back to the bugs, daf ;-)
<stub> guess used to accept Unicode, but I changed that because it appeared that people where not thinking about their string encodings and just shoving 'whatever' into guess to cast to Unicode. Which is sweeping the bugs under the carpet.
<stub> guess should only be used when your source data is broken (unknown encoding) and we can't repair it properly.
<SteveA> stub: +1
<SteveA> no carpet-sweeping-under in launchpad please
<kiko> yeah, I thought that too
<kiko> SteveA, what of system-error@launchpad.net
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> kiko: what of it?
<SteveA> kiko: i think it is a good mail address
<kiko> SteveA, did you not get my email?
* kiko frowns
<SteveA> and we should use it on the main template and shipit template
<kiko> yes...
<SteveA> so, i just mailed a test message
<kiko> it needs Bug in the Subject you know?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> i sent exactly what you asked for in your email
<kiko> great
<kiko> and it worked
<kiko> Old-From: steve@z3u.com (steve)
<kiko> From: www@launchpad.ubuntu.com
<kiko> so let's use it.
<SteveA> okay, cool
<kiko> did jamesh import the remaining bugs?
<SteveA> i have not heard about success or failure from him yet
* SteveA --> lunch
<mdke> carlos, thanks for your reply on the ubuntu-docs mess. i personally think that they should go into the ubuntu distro-specific section, but I think mpt disagrees. In any event, if we decide on the distro-specific way, will they be imported automatically into dapper, if they are in the source tarball for ubuntu-docs?
<kiko> SteveA, do you have any suggestion on how to fix my template problem?
<carlos> mdke: yes
<mdke> carlos, cool thanks
<Kinnison> kiko: wnck, vte and eel2 building now
<kiko> great
<Seveas> Will Launchpad be present on the SANE "freedom of cooperation" conference in Delft, Holland in May this year? If not - would you allow/appreciate a talk about it from me (I'll be there representing Ubuntu NL)?
<SteveA> kiko: the macros stuff?
<SteveA> kiko: a workaround is to register your macros place as some standard view or resource, and refer to it by that name from within itself 
<SteveA> Seveas: I'm not familiar with that conference.  Got a URL for me to look at?
<Seveas> SteveA, www.sane.nl/sane2006
<SteveA> Seveas: that's an interesting programme.
<SteveA> i don't think the launchpad project will have any official representation there, but please do talk about launchpad in your talk about Ubuntu NL
<Seveas> SteveA, the plan is to do a 10-minute promotional "Here's why you should love Ubuntu" talk and a BOF about launchpad
<SteveA> and ask here or on launchpad-users if you need any other information about what there is, or what's planned
<SteveA> daf: reconvene in 15 mins?
<daf> yes
<kiko> https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+source/opal/2.1.2-0ubuntu2
<ddaa> Sorry SteveA, I was a bad boy.
<ddaa> I scraped the python conversion stuff I worked before, and wrote a xslt sylesheet instead.
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~david/bzr-launchpad/bzr-launchpad.html
<daf> s/scraped/scrapped/?
<ddaa> whatever, deleted it...
<ddaa> I must  have gone crazy trying to do xml transforms in python...
<SteveA> ddaa: it's fine, so long as you get the other work done first
<daf> SteveA: I'm ready
<ddaa> Gotta finish this documentation now.
<SteveA> ddaa: i'd like to talk through the docs with you.  how about in 1. 5 hrs we do that?
<ddaa> Fine with me. Do you want me to prepare something in the meantime?
<SteveA> you were planning to do more on the docs
<SteveA> so, whatever you were planning to do
<ddaa> okay
* ddaa goes for a snack first
<matsubara> hi SteveA , not being able to delete a launchpad account is by design or a bug?
<SteveA> matsubara: hi
<SteveA> basically, it is a a design thing.  we cannot delete a launchpad account *entirely* when it is linked to other things
<SteveA> so, we could delete an account if nothing had been done to it
<SteveA> and we could delete one that has been merged into another account
<SteveA> matsubara: it can be a tricky issue, though
<SteveA> because some things we do at the moment *are* bugs
<SteveA> and also, we must consider that launchpad is about cataloguing information about the people and teams involved in open source
<SteveA> and people with accounts are those people who choose to log in to launchpad
<daf> what sort of things do we do that are bugs?
<matsubara> SteveA: will there be an option to the users to close a launchpad account in the future?
<SteveA> but, we still want to catalogue the publicly available information about a person, even if they don't want to log in
<SteveA> matsubara: i expect so, but we need to carefully define what we mean by "close an account"
<kiko> indeed.
<SteveA> daf: there was a bug that appeared to show that people we catalogue information about, who have never used launchpad, were launchpad users
<SteveA> this is an important distinction between a User and a Person in launchpad
<daf> and perhaps one which we don't make clear enough
<SteveA> all Users are also Persons
<SteveA> only some Persons are Users
<daf> we know whether a Person is a User by whether they have a password or not, I think
<daf> but we don't make that information clear
<SteveA> basically, yes, daf
<SteveA> actually, if they have a prefered email address
<SteveA> but it is a related concept
<SteveA> maybe we should say clearly on a person page
<SteveA>  "Foo is a launchpad user" or "Foo is not a launchpad user"
<daf> or even have a different emblem for Users vs. Persons
<SteveA> then, it makes no sense to say "ubuntero: whatever" for Persons who are not Users
<matsubara> SteveA: so should I confirm bug 2773 and target it to the future milestone?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2773 in launchpad "Deleting or removing or closing an account" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2773
<SteveA> becuase "ubuntero" is something that can apply only to Users, not to Persons
<daf> perhaps we can start a spec about turning a User back into a Person
<SteveA> matsubara: this is an emotive issue, and i think that in this case, you should raise the issue with me and kiko (as you have done)
<SteveA> i'll reply to the bug
* kiko replies with great vitriol
<kiko> DELETE MY ACCOUNT KTHXBYE
<matsubara> SteveA: ok then.
<daf> bug #1590 makes that distinction, without using the same terms
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1590 in launchpad "Differentiate between validated and unvalidated accounts when people try to register emails that are already registered" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1590
<SteveA> what i've done is left a basic comment saying that we should offer the option of closing a launchpad account.
<SteveA> this may or may not mean removing the launchpad Person associated with that account.
<SteveA> but it does mean making removing that user.  if you get the distinction.
<SteveA> i've confirmed the bug, and targetted it to 1.1
<SteveA> we'll see if it stays as 1.1, after the 1.1<-->future cut
<SteveA> daf: i don't like the wording in 1590
<SteveA> saying "validated account" and "unvalidated account" speaks to them both being launchpad accounts
<SteveA> it is offensive to create a launchpad account for people who have not asked for one
<SteveA> it is okay to create a launchpad Person record for anyone who has done open source things
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3958 was rejected
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3958 in launchpad "Delete my own account?" [Normal,Rejected]  
<SteveA> we must not think of a launchpad Person record as an account or as a user, unless that Person record has a prefered email address / password
<daf> Person.is_user()? Person.has_account()?
<SteveA> is_user is confusing
<SteveA> because we talk about "a person", "a user", and "the user"
<SteveA> the latter is short for "the currently logged-in user" 
<daf> outrageous suggestion: we should have a separate Account table to make the distinction perfectly clear to developers
<SteveA> "a user" is short for "a person who has a launchpad account"
<SteveA> let's not
<SteveA> but, let's write a spec on "launchpad Persons, launchpad Users"
<SteveA> to make this clear
<SteveA> to point people at
<SteveA> and to motivate development to make this clearer in the launchpad UI
<daf> sounds good
<daf> shall I kick that off?
<SteveA> please do
<daf> matsubara-lunch: do you have time to talk this afternoon?
<SteveA> ddaa: maybe we can talk in 10 mins time?
* ddaa is just back from snack
<ddaa> fine
<SteveA> ok
* SteveA workraves
<daf> bradb, BjornT: it occurs to me it would be useful to have a +bugs-new page
<daf> this would be like +bugs-untriaged
<daf> but would only list bugs where last-modified-time == creation-time
<daf> i.e. nobody has changed anything about the bug or even added a comment since it was filed
<daf> my use case:
<daf> I'm triaging bugs and I want to look at bugs which nobody else has looked at yet
<daf> as opposed to bugs which haven't yet been confirmed, but which have had some attention
<daf> the alternative to doing this by date would be to have an extra status New, in addition to Unconfirmed, but that strikes me as more cumbersome
<daf> sorting the +bugs-untriaged page by Newest First sort of gets me what I want, but not quite
<bradb> daf: Something like bug 6041?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6041 in malone "Search to support answering every bug reported" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6041
<daf> yes, something like that
* daf subscribes
<SteveA> ddaa: 
<ddaa> pong
<matsubara> daf: sure.
<bradb> BjornT: I sent a filebug mail and two bugmails got delivered. Known bug?
<bradb> (For bug 30419)
<BjornT> bradb: the other mail was a 'also affects' notification, right? if so, yes, it's a known bug which has been fixed.
<daf> matsubara: great, when do you have time?
<bradb> BjornT: Yep, that's the one, thanks.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  bug contact package bugs overview report and searchable bug (r3075: Brad Bollenbach)
<matsubara> daf: i'll fix a conflicting branch and ping you, is that ok?
<daf> matsubara: that's fine
<kiko> ROCK ON BRADB!
* kiko ^-5s bradb 
<bradb> I'm glad that one's in. :)
<bradb> Hopefully we can infect other bug listings with this new design. Two-column, linkified search filter display.
<bradb> There are a couple things I still need to add, like column-click sorting, which I was planning on this morning, and an advanced search (there's a message on the page saying "Advanced search coming soon" :)
<daf> what URL's this page at?
<bradb> $person/+packagebugs.
<daf> cool
<bradb> BjornT: here's why I wasn't getting a UnicodeEncodeError:
<bradb> >>> urllib.urlencode((('foo', u'\u2122'),), doseq=True)
<bradb> 'foo=%3F'
<bradb> That seems retarded to me.
<bradb> vs.
<bradb> >>> urllib.urlencode({'foo': u'\u2122'})
<bradb> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bradb>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<bradb>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib.py", line 1152, in urlencode
<bradb>     v = quote_plus(str(v))
<bradb> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u2122' in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)
<SteveA> file a python bug
<BjornT> bradb: hmm, strange. seems like they replace non-ascii characters with ? in the first example.
<bradb> Bah, my SF account uses an email I no longer have access to. That's how much I enjoy using SF.
<bradb> I can get access to it by re-adding a brad@ alias to that domain. I'll file this bug later.
* bradb & # lunch
<BjornT> bradb: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1349732&group_id=5470&atid=105470
<daf> even Malone is better than the SF.net tracker
* daf hides
<carlos> so
<carlos> is there anyone else getting the test errors I got?
<SteveA> matsubara: your email to mpt.  are you looking for feedback on the layout of the scrape.py page, or on his input into particular bugs?
* carlos sent an email to launchpad's mailing list
<SteveA> matsubara: be specific in what you're asking for, and you're more likely to get it!
<kiko> indeed.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix a small character encoding issue with the bug contact (r3076: Brad Bollenbach)
<daf> kiko: matsubara just pointed out that the bug text page is O(n)
<daf> bradb: maybe you have some ideas about how to make this use less queries
<matsubara> SteveA: i would like him to give some general hints on bug triage process and contribute to the LaunchpadBugTriage wiki 
<SteveA> matsubara: so, point him specifically at resources you would like him to review 
<SteveA> but, maybe we should arrange a meeting for this?
<SteveA> it would need to be first thing in the morning, brazil time
<SteveA> so that mpt and i and daf and you can make it
<SteveA> we can all talk about the bug triage process
<SteveA> and issues we've found
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<daf> bradb: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMcJYqq.html <-- this is the code in question; specifically, the second render() method is the problem
<SteveA> use the launchpad list, rather than ccing people in particular
<SteveA> is O(n) bad?
<daf> sorry, let me clarify
<SteveA> i mean, O(n^2) is bad
<SteveA> order of O(nlogn) is pretty bad
<SteveA> O(n) is okay usually
<daf> the number of queries executed is linear in the number of bugs
<daf> (bug tasks)
<daf> this is not scalable
<SteveA> does it time out?
<daf> sometimes
<SteveA> how many bugs are we trying to display at once?
<daf> this is on staging
<daf> ~980
<SteveA> if we have a need to display summary information for a lot of bugs at once, then doing it in a single query is a good idea
<SteveA> that's a lot of bugs to be displaying on a single apge
<SteveA> page
<SteveA> that sounds like the page needs a redesign
<SteveA> rather than the queries made better
<daf> ideas:
<daf>  - filter out fixed bugs
<daf>  - allow filtering by query parameters
<daf>  - return a list of bugs
<daf> (i.e. bug IDs; the scrape script would have to fetch details of each bug individually)
<daf> but I think that whatever we do, it should be in conjunction with reducing the number of queries
<SteveA> what is the page
<daf> https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs-text
<SteveA> bugs-text ?
<SteveA> what an odd name for a page
<SteveA> oh, that page ;-)
<daf> yes, that page :)
<SteveA> i think it should be just a list of bug ids and urls and statuses
<SteveA> a single query
<SteveA> maybe add milestone too
<SteveA> the page is too big otherwise, really
<daf> I wonder if we can include timestamp information
<daf> to avoid unneccessary queries
<SteveA> keep it simple
<SteveA> a single query that gives minimal information for each bug to allow a script to decide which ones are interesting
<SteveA> should be enough
<daf> bradb, BjornT: what does "Community Timestamp" mean?
<daf> and, for that matter, "Hits Timestamp" and "Activity Timestamp"?
<BjornT> daf: where did you find that?
<daf> IBug
<daf> """The core bug entry.""" ???
<BjornT> daf: hmm, my guess is that those things are unused and should be removed, but let's hear if bradb knows more about it.
<salgado> SteveA, is SelectResults.__len__ going to be removed soon?
<daf> perhaps you can improve that docstring while you're at it :)
<SteveA> salgado: yes, jamesh should be doing it, if it isn't done already in RF
<daf> jamesh/sqlos/select-results-len-fix has not yet been merged
<daf> (merge-conditional)
<salgado> SteveA, right, because that method uses FailedLenWarning, which is not imported nor defined in that file. I was going to fix it, but I think I don't need to bother, then
<SteveA> "that method" ?
<SteveA> oh, you mean __len__
<salgado> SelectResults.__len__
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> so, that case isn't tested :-(
<SteveA> anyway, it is okay
<SteveA> it will go away soon
<salgado> right, I just wanted to make sure there's no need to fix it
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Remove the indirection to buildlog and changes and put them directly on the build-index page. (r3077: James Troup)
<kiko> rock and fucking roll
* bradb returns
<bradb> BjornT: ah, thanks for the sf link
<bradb> daf: I don't know what the bug text page is. I'll have to look at it.
* bradb looks at the staging linnk
<bradb> timeout, doh ;)
<bradb> daf: re: *timestamp. What BjornT said. And if they're not used anywhere, we should remove them.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Small UI fixes and more DB tweaks for queue announcement process. (r3078: Celso Providelo)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Cleanup build-index page some more. (r3079: James Troup)
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> lifeless: around?
<carlos> nothing
<carlos> grr I was downloading the rockefuel mirror to the wrong place...
<zyga> carlos: hello, how is development? :-)
<carlos> zyga: fine, thanks. Closing most of the open branches I had pending to merge
<zyga> carlos: what are you using to merge to a central branch?
<carlos> zyga: pqm
<zyga> hmm :-)
<carlos> zyga: http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/pqm/trunk/
<zyga> carlos: I was about to ask...
<carlos> I think it supports bzr, bazaar 1.x and tla
<zyga> fetching
<zyga> I'm only interested in bzr
<zyga> carlos: thanks
<carlos> zyga: you are welcome
<zyga> carlos: looks nice alas slighly complex 
<carlos> zyga: I haven't setup it, I'm just an user
<carlos> so I don't know
<zyga> carlos: I want to set it up for my personal project
<carlos> me too
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> por?
<carlos> upps...
<carlos> sorry, wrong window
<ddaa> zyga: pretty soon you should be able to set up multi-commiter branches easily with launchpad
<zyga> ddaa: ooooh
<zyga> ddaa: most interesting! :-)
<ddaa> two bits involved
<ddaa> first bit will be the sftp server on bazaar.launcphad.net
<ddaa> which will allow you push branches to launchpad
<ddaa> second bit will be setting the branch owner to a team (you'll need an admin to do that for you ATM)
<ddaa> that will allow all team members to push
<zyga> ddaa: and conflits?
<ddaa> then that should automagically support all the future bzr goodness, like bound branches.
<zyga> ddaa: only clean merges apply?
<ddaa> zyga: conflicts do not happen on push
<zyga> ddaa: bound branches?
<zyga> ah, right
<ddaa> ask on #bzr about bound branches, or look into the wiki, I'm pretty sure it's documented
<zyga> k
<ddaa> not there yet, but should be in a few weeks
<ddaa> unless spiv is hit by a bus...
<zyga> ddaa: do you want to tell me that bound branches are implemented today?
<ddaa> zyga: I meant to say that launchpad's sftp server will be rolling out in a few weeks
<ddaa> zyga: j-a-meinel has a branch that implements bound branches
<zyga> awsome feature :>
<ddaa> it's been waiting for a number of important infrastructure changes before getting merged into the mainline
<ddaa> stuff like versioned format support and internal reorganisations
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/4201 (Bugs with Needs Info status should be displayed on open bugs query). r=salgado (r3080: Diogo Matsubara, Guilherme Salgado)
* pmjdebruijn pokes carlos.
* carlos hides from pmjdebruijn
* carlos goes and fix some broken .po files....
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: dude, sorry, I had network problems at the time you asked me for it
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, thankyou :)
<carlos> and forgot it completely....
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, hehe, no big deal...
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, but i'll slap you silly next time you forget :p
<carlos> :-P
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, btw the {de|fr|nl} files are borked...
<carlos> broken, how?
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, huh, well you said it had something to do with the encoding? between ASCII and UTF-8
<carlos> oh
<carlos> sorry, I thought you were talking about other files
<carlos> no, the content is not broken
<carlos> or it should not be broken...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  comment cleanups of builddmaster.py (r3081: James Troup)
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: please, try the download again, if the workaround worked... you should be able to get them
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, I requested the download...
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, sweet...
<carlos> pmjdebruijn: did it work?
* pmjdebruijn kisses carlos' feet...
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, yep
<carlos> It's the first time I tried the workaround ;-)
<carlos> cool
<pmjdebruijn> carlos, thankyou!
<carlos> you are welcome
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  small CSS fixes to the bug contacts reports (r3082: Brad Bollenbach)
<mpt> bradb or BjornT, do either of you know why there are some bug numbers without bugs?
<kiko> huh?
<kiko> mpt, can you tell me more about this?
<mpt> kiko, see stub's message "Re: More Malone statistics needed"
<kiko> I am on an email holiday
<mpt> kiko, ok, he returned the table I asked for showing batched results for bugs #1~#100, #101~#200, #201~#300, and so on
<kiko> yeah
<mpt> and many of those batches don't have 100 bugs in them
<kiko> I saw that
<kiko> ah hmmm.
<mpt> Coincidentally I found an example a couple of days ago: https://launchpad.net/bugs/2 is a 404
<BjornT> mpt: yes, that happens if a bug gets created in the database, and then later the database transaction gets aborted.
<mpt> BjornT, explain to me the relationship between "later" and "the" :-)
<mpt> which database translation is it that gets aborted?
<bradb> mpt: It might have had something to do with a bug in the email interface, where email was getting processed twice.
<mpt> bradb, the e-mail interface didn't exist when bug 2 was reported
<BjornT> mpt: 1. start database transaction. 2. create bug. 3. abort database transaction
<mpt> iirc it didn't exist until at least bug 2000, and there are dozens of apparently-unused bug numbers from before then
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2000 in launchpad "System error on team hierarchy pages" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2000
* mpt pats Ubugtu 
<Kinnison> Ubugtu: everyone loves you
<mpt> BjornT, is that a bug that should be fixed?
<BjornT> mpt: no, it's not a bug. if it didn't work like that, two parallel transaction could create two different bugs with the same id. it's the way the database works, nothing we can do about it.
* mpt doesn't like seeing perfectly good numbers going to waste :-)
<mpt> So how does Bugzilla avoid this? Does it just not have parallel transactions?
<BjornT> does bugzilla avoid this? well, you can avoid it by making sure that you check that nothing can go wrong with the transaction after you create the bug (not avoid it entirely, but almost)
<kiko> before you create the bug you mean
<BjornT> yeah, sort of. i see now that i didn't communicate it well :) you check, before you create the bug, that nothing can go wrong with the transaction after that the bug has been created.
<BjornT> the biggest cause for us 'loosing' ids is the email interface, which aborts the transaction if anything goes wrong. if needed, it could be re-written to check that everything is ok before the bug is created, but it adds complexity.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add a simple test for SourcePackage.releasehistory (r3083: James Troup)
<FaBMak> sorry for the newbie question, but can i remove a launchpad account ?
#launchpad 2006-02-09
<mpt> FaBMak, sorry, that's not implemented yet, bug 2773
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2773 in launchpad "Deleting or removing or closing an account" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2773
<AlinuxOS> FaBMak, no way out :)
<AlinuxOS> You will launchpader forewer! :)
<FaBMak> ok, i created two accounts
<FaBMak> now i will keep both
<mpt> FaBMak, you can merge those accounts
<mpt> though *cough* I don't know how you go about doing that
<kiko> IIRC /people/+mergeaccount
<mpt> Where's that linked from?
<FaBMak> this was my bad, using two differents emails
<ajmitch_> afternoon
* mpt can *not* find that page anywhere
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Even more DB perms for Soyuz rollout (r3084: Celso Providelo)
* mpt finally finds it via jamesh's Weblog :-/
<mpt> FaBMak, log in with the account you want to keep, then go to https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<ajmitch_> mpt: it's right in the middle of launchpad.net/people
<ajmitch_> instead of on the sides with everything else 
<mpt> oh, wow
<mpt> I even wrote that sentence!
<mpt> and I didn't see it
<ajmitch_> heh
<mpt> well, it's on the wrong page
* mpt sniffs
<mpt> bug 30439
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30439 in launchpad "Link to page for merging accounts is well-hidden" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30439
<FaBMak> i saw this option but i think it's better delete the duplicate account, but how this is not possible yet, i will merge then
<FaBMak> thanks
<Kinnison> was the malone rollout this exciting?
<kiko> yes
<Kinnison> how did your heart take it
<Kinnison> ?
<mpt> yes, but it was a shorter period
<Kinnison> malone had what? 25 thousand things to migrate?
<mpt> Steve said "James, run the script", and then we all just sat and watched
<Kinnison> kiko: how many things has dapper got yet?
<kiko> five billion and eighty two
<ajmitch_> is that all?
<Kinnison> fuck, it was only five billion and eighty one ten minutes ago
<Kinnison> it's going up
<mpt> that extra one will overload the servers
<mpt> and overserve the loaders
<ajmitch_> buy more servers
<Kinnison> need
<Kinnison> more
<Kinnison> memory
<Kinnison> bandwidth
<Kinnison> damnit
<kiko> yes we need a octo-processor for Sinnickon
<Kinnison> mmm sin
<mpt> Processors of Sinnickon Valley
<Kinnison> leave my valley out of this
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv,r=SteveA]  Big cleanup of the translation form. It should be more easy to update and maintain now. This change lets us to finsh the PoMsgSetPage spec implementation (r3085: Carlos Perell Marn)
<carlos> wow, finally...
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night dudes
<carlos> see you on Monday!
<Kinnison> memory usage went down!
<Kinnison> hallelujah!
<kiko> heh
<Kinnison> guys, say stuff, kiko feels a desperate need to troll
<Kinnison>  We will fight for bovine freedom, and hold our large heads high. We will run free with the buffalo, or diiiiiiieeee! Cows with guns.
<Kinnison>  The order was given to turn cows to whoppers. Enforced by the might of ten thousand coppers. But on the horizon, surrounding the shoppers, came the deafening roar of chickens in choppers.
<mpt> mmmmmm, chicken
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add some notes on Gina's breakage on bin-only-NMUs (r3087: Christian Reis)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Make the build state titles more human friendly/useful. (r3086: James Troup)
<kiko> yay
<kiko> yay
<kiko> yay
<ddaa> hey kiko
<kiko> hey ddaa 
<kiko> no sleep for the wicked?
<ddaa> want to look at my latest docs?
<kiko> I can't tonight
<kiko> I am dying
<ddaa> now with plenty of new UML diagrams and html export :->
<kiko> heh
<ddaa> not asking to read, just want to give you inspiration :P
<ddaa> I'm dying to anyway.
<ddaa> You should really give up this old TeX thing.
<ddaa> I might even take it as personal failure, I gave almost two years of my life trying to make texmacs suck less.
<kiko> hey latex is the future
<kiko> and I'm not paying ANY attention to you la la la
<ddaa> man, latex is sooooo pass!
<Kinnison> yeah, proper vulcanised rubber is so clearly the future
<ddaa> mhmh...
<ddaa> maybe I'll call my future structured typographic system (like when I'm rich or on a sabbatical) "rubber"...
* ddaa remembers he forgot to checks wednesday's lottery results
<cprov> ddaa: where is your doc, let me have a look ...
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~david/bzr-launchpad/bzr-launchpad.ps
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~david/bzr-launchpad/bzr-launchpad.html
<ddaa> I'll get it in rocketfuel early next week
<ddaa> bah, some bastard earned 4ME... and it's not me...
* cprov is reading
<ddaa> cprov: don't hurt yourself, it's heavy stuff
<cprov> ddaa: actually, it's quite nice and not so complicated, you have very good sense for diagrams, they are very legible, even if the theme is sort of __hardcore__  
<cprov> ddaa: I liked it, congratulations dude
<ddaa> you've got no idea how much time I spent on those
<cprov> ddaa: are you using dia ?
<ddaa> Yup.
<ddaa> Great stuff.
<ddaa> Thank you for the praise, I love that.
<cprov> ddaa: I do have, did some diagrams for soyuz infra ...
<cprov> ddaa: you deserve it, I know it costs days of hard work, you rock !
* ddaa smiles widely
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix emacs TAGS generation in Makefile (r3088: James Troup)
<monzie> i want to contribute to Ubuntu
<monzie> i have Debian administering/packaging experience
<monzie> pease tell where my skills will be needed the most
<kiko> monzie, visit #ubuntu-motu
* kiko superyawns
<kiko> yawn
<mpt> still awake, kiko?
<kiko> unfortunately no
<kiko> I am rubbing my eyes and typing
<kiko> but no, I can't really say I'm awake
<mpt> kiko, do you remember when you turned off the auto-bug-summarization code?
<kiko> I will need a better description of said code 
<mpt> the code that took the first sentence of a bug report's description and inserted it into the "summary" field
<kiko> did /I/ turn that off? it was a long time ago if so
<mpt> about bug 1380...
<mpt> ok, #1384 has an auto-summary and #1385 does not
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<kiko> yeah, good idea, jamesh ping?
<mpt> YES
<mpt> jamesh, de-ping
<kiko> mdz!
<mdz> good morning
<kiko> how are you?
<mdz> that depends
<kiko> Kinnison needs to give me +v in #soyuzrollout
<kiko> we're just doing the final touches on putting everything online
<kiko> thank you for your patience
<mdz> fabio is awake and would like to know his fate
<mdz> if everything is not online soon, there could be a controversy over interpretation of the bet
<kiko> well
<kiko> fabbione's fate was sealed the moment he made that bet
<kiko> honestly, there were no surprises overnight
<kiko> the process just involves many steps
<mdz> I think I misinterpreted your original message as 6 hours of downtime rather than 18
<Kinnison> Hey dudes
<kiko> morning Kinnison 
<kiko> nice to see you rise and shine
<Kinnison> Sorry I was so long, I figured I'd actually try and get some sleep
<Kinnison> Are we physically anywhere useful or should I stay here in my room?
<Kinnison> cprov is still dead to the world and it may be best to leave him there
<Kinnison> the poor guy was so tired
<mdz> does he know what is at stake?
<Kinnison> He does
<Kinnison> but to be honest there's little he could do right now
<fabbione> are we there yet?
<fabbione> :)
<Kinnison> kiko: So is James doing the rsync now?
<fabbione> kiko: sooooooo do i need to shave or not?
<Kinnison> fabbione: very almost. All pretty much on track for our original projections
<fabbione> Kinnison: good job.. i will shave my head with pleasure if all goes well
<fabbione> otherwise i will enjoy mdz's beer :)
<mdz> everyone will
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, he's doing the rsync tests now, will take a bit
<Kinnison> kiko: right, cool
<Kinnison> kiko: are you updating the wiki page and channel?
* Kinnison is verifying that the rejects from the buildd master are correct
<Keybuk> you realise the roll-out will not be complete until someone brings a set of hair-clippers to ExCeL
<Kinnison> is that where you guys are?
<Keybuk> yeah
<Kinnison> Well that saves me asking again later :-)
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, I am
<mdz> Keybuk: that won't be necessary
<mdz> we're all coming in to central London tonight
<fabbione> kiko: you better show up this evening :)
<fabbione> kiko: i am trusty
<fabbione> oh how the hell you spell it
* fabbione wants beer
<kiko> I am awake and my spirits are high
<SteveA> hmm, beer
<GaNjA`ShAiTaN> hi
<Keybuk> a Soyuz web-app "related packages" feature would be nice
<Keybuk> so from alsa-base I could see "alsa-utils" :)
<Kinnison> file a bug I guess
<Keybuk> is it possible?
<Kinnison> umm let's have a quick ponder
<Kinnison> how do you define 'related' ?
<Keybuk> <WAVE HANDS WILDLY>
<Keybuk> "People who fixed bugs on FOO often fixed bugs on BAR too"
<kiko> omg
<mdz> a link to the bug contact (ubuntu-audio) which should have a link to the other packages for which it is a contact
<mdz> though it doesn't yet
<Kinnison> Keybuk: that sounds like we need some kind of heuristic analyst which looks at activity in a distro and tries to make/break links between people and packages
<Kinnison> Keybuk: this is way more than a UI change
* Keybuk copies and pastes that into a spec
<mdke> is it possible to unsubscribe someone from a bug in malone?
<mdke> right now, the documentation team mailing list is qa on every bug in ubuntu-docs, which is good. But what we'd like is for only the first message to go to the list. If possible, this would happen automatically, but if necessary, I'd like to remove the subscription manually. Can I do this?
<mdz> mdke: no, not presently
<mdke> mdz, ok thanks
<mdke> so groups can't be unsubscribed from bugs at all?
<mdz> correct, it's a bug
<mdz> bradb is aware of the problem, but I can't find a bug report in malone
<mdz> it may be that it isn't filed yet
<mdke> i might do one if I can't find it either
<mdke> thanks
<BjornT> mdke: well, you can unsubscribe people/teams using the email interface
<mdz> Kinnison: how is the publisher doing?
<siretart> would it be possible to make looking at buildlogs less painfull?
<kiko-fud> yes
<kiko-fud> it will be less painful on tuesday
<mdz> that is a tuesday problem
<mdz> how are we doing on today?
<kiko-fud> there is code in RF already that improves that
<kiko-fud> we're doing well
<kiko-fud> waiting for publisher run 1
<mdz> a publisher run is ~30m?
<Kinnison> Normally yes
<Kinnison> but this one has a huge number of gina fuckage/unfuckage
<Kinnison> Sodding gina
<Kinnison> hatesses her we do
<kiko> morning matsubara 
<matsubara> good morning Kiko
<kiko> how's it going?
<fabbione> kiko: 15 minutes left for the transition
<fabbione> or i get more beer :)
<kiko> fabbione, it is inevitable, though it may delay a bit -- THE ROLLOUT WILL HAPPEN
<fabbione> kiko: i am sure it will happen
<fabbione> i am just looking at the clock and other stuff to match the bet with mdz
<fabbione> so if you want to look at me shaved you better hurry up
<fabbione> or pass by an atm before this evening ;)
<kiko> looking at the clock is for sissie
<kiko> s
<fabbione> kiko: and to be hounest i wish to go back home without hair.. really
<kiko> real men take their bets to the limit
<fabbione> i want this over for all of us
<kiko> well
<kiko> we will need 20 more minutes for the publisher to finish running
<fabbione> ok
<kiko> perhaps another 40 for a second publisher run if we are unlucky
<kiko> then we update dns
<fabbione> ok i will extend the bet :)
<kiko> and the mirrors
<kiko> tell you what -- extend the bet and we will shave you AND buy you beer
<fabbione> ahhaha
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> deal
<kiko> that way we all win
<fabbione> we need shaving equipment tho
<fabbione> does LP supports external shaving over IP?
<kiko> it does but it requires you have a preferred email address and 750 karma points
<jordi> kiko: I want to try it
<jordi> I have like billions of karma points
<kiko> you also need to weigh more than 45kg to participate
<kiko> Unpublishing death row.
<Kinnison> this is gonna take a little while
<Kinnison> :-)
<kiko> hopefully less than last time
<fabbione> kiko: i can't answer on #soyuzrollout :)
<kiko> that is the entire point of this exercise :)
<fabbione> kiko: so are uploads processed now? as in ARE WE THERE YET?
<kiko> fabbione, we have a golden archive from the comparator's viewpoint
<fabbione> kiko: cool
<kiko> elmo is looking at rsync effects of the pool change
<fabbione> kiko: how bad does it look for the mirror?
<fabbione> +s
<kiko> 2.3G
<mdz> why so much?
<fabbione> that's... that's... INSANE
<fabbione> timestamp screwage?
<kiko> there's two main causes
<kiko> first, because we are (at least in some cases) not moving sources around when the binaries change component
<kiko> second, because of the change in policy to link main -> universe whenever possible
<fabbione> why did you change policy?
<Kinnison> to make a just-main mirror more correct
<fabbione> Kinnison, kiko: are all these policy changes going to affect only dapper?
<jordi> my bad
<fabbione> or do we need to go and check from warty back to NOW
<Kinnison> fabbione: it affects the pool as a whole
<kiko> fabbione, the symlinks are in place where they need to be.
<kiko> Kinnison, let's un-m #soyuzrollout?
<Kinnison> okay
<mdz> Kinnison: oh god, PLEASE tell me you aren't still calling it cron.daily
<Kinnison> mdz: for the short term, yes
<kiko> it almost takes a day to run anyway
<Kinnison> mdz: just so we kept terminology shear small while we were deploying
<mdz> that is not a very funny joke
<weedar> For some reason I can't log on to my account
<weedar> Can anyone help?
<weedar> How do I sign codes of conduct?
<kiko> log into launchpad, download and sign the content, push it back up
<weedar> Well, it's the "sign the content"-part I dont get
<weedar> How do I do that?
<fabbione> weedar: with gpg
<fabbione> if you don't know what gpg is, there is a lot of documentation on the web
<weedar> Ah, no I have it installed. It's just that it wasn't obvious (to me anyway) that that was what was needed :)
<weedar> I get an error, str: no public key
<fabbione> weedar: gpg implies that you read the manual, understand what gpg is and so on..
<fabbione> if you have never used gpg before, you must do some extensive reading
<weedar> I use it all the time to encrypt and decrypt messages
<weedar> And it works, which is why I'm bothered as to why when I chose sign/Verify clipboard and then paste the contents it doesn't work
<weedar> I also tried adding my public key to the contents, but that didn't help either
<fabbione> no you need to add you pub key to launchpad
<fabbione> in the person section
<weedar> ah, okay :)
<weedar> fabbione, when I am told to upload my key to a keyserver, will wwwkeys.pgp.net do?
<fabbione> weedar: yes, but it will take time to propagate, you can also upload to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<weedar> In time, will keyserver.ubuntu.com "download" my key or should I for some reason also upload to keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<fabbione> it usually takes about 5 minutes for a key to propagate over the keyserver network
<fabbione> so it will eventually hit keyserver.ubuntu.com, but time is not always exact
<weedar> Ok, it works now. I think somebody once mentioned patience beeing a virtue, but I didn't have the time to listen..
<weedar> Am I required to something else to be able to use my launchpad account to log on to the ubuntu wiki fabbione ?
<fabbione> weedar: not that i know of
<weedar> Because I am in the launchpad, logged in. But when trying to logon to the ubuntu wiki I get "wrong password" error
<fabbione> weedar: i dunno.. it might take time to propagate
<weedar> Okay. I hope that is the reason, I can't remember the last time I've been this frustrated
<weedar> By the way, thanks for all your help so far, you've kept me sane this last hour
* kiko waves
<jsgotangco> hi
<jbailey> Trying here before filing a bug.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=at claims that there's no source package "at" in Ubuntu.  I'm fairly certain there is.
<jbailey> Which of us is confused?
<Kinnison> the statistician may be confused
<jbailey> Kinnison: Sorry, I'm not sure if you're 1) Being Humourous, 2) Sleep Deprived, 3) Refering to something I've never heard of.
<jbailey> =)
<Kinnison> 3
<Kinnison> and 2
<Kinnison> definitely not 1
<Kinnison> well, not deliberately anyway
<jbailey> Ah. =)
<jbailey> Is there something I can usefull report on this/
<Kinnison> 1. report a bug in /products/soyuz
<Kinnison> 2. 'at' may be a stopword in the fti we use
<Kinnison> 3. /distros/ubuntu/+source/<spn> is useful if you already know the name
<ddaa> sorry guys, that just made me laugh too much to escape the quotes page
* sivang wished he could see that quote page :)
<sivang> Kinnison: I know you're famour there :-)
<sivang> s/famour/famous/
<ddaa> well, there's a number of quotes which might too offensive for publication...
<sivang> ddaa: Kinnison's ? 
<ddaa> "<kiko> do babies count as humans?"
<sivang> hehe
<ddaa> "< lifeless> hmmm. flaming hamster sucking plastic anal violation ? < thom> lifeless: yes, it's an alias for tla :P"
<sivang> hehe
* sivang tries to hold it
<sivang> ddaa: are you also in the soyuz sprint ?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> these are old quotes
<sivang> ddaa: anything by Kinnison , new? :)
<sivang> ah, jblack is not around, too bad.
<ddaa> Nothing very recent
<ddaa> "<kiko> man
<ddaa> <kiko> 3 days with no head
<ddaa> <kiko> wtf
<ddaa> <Kinnison> kiko: you must have been bursting
<ddaa> <Kinnison> oh, you mean source code"
<ddaa> Not much from Kinnison really
<ddaa> "<sabdfl> Germany, Amsterdam, The Netherlands; countries like that."
<ddaa> "Mark: does anyone know how got a bottle of liquid latex in my pocket?"
<sivang> HAHAHA
<sivang> ddaa: the last once was in UBZ, I was near Mark when he discovered that :)
<sivang> but I liked the first one btter
<ddaa> I was not around, I'm quite sad :)
<sivang> ddaa: he tried to pass it around, and everybody got away from him :)
<ddaa> <jblack's activity report> * (.25h) Touched elmo for planet.bazaar.canonical.com
<ddaa> Oh, yes ther's a famous one
<ddaa> Spec Writing
<ddaa> <Kinnison> pink is nominally green unless it has yellow written on it 
<sivang> :-)
<sivang> what that thing about spec writing?
<sivang> I didnt' uunderstand the joke ..
* sivang is having terrible latency and thus can't type
<ddaa> I guess it was about nonsensical specs
<ddaa> One of the more offensive ones (pretty old one): <Kinnison> But to fix that, we'd need to re-engineer Tom Lord's arsecrack.
<ddaa> <Kinnison> My knowledge of quebecois is limited to holding my nose whilst speaking french 
<ddaa> not much funny stuff from Kinni on the quotes page
<sivang> ah I see, I recall marilize going over Kinni's ones in UBZ and ROTFLing
<Kinnison> It often needs context
<Kinnison> and people aren't always good at recording context
<sivang> probably.
<sivang> Kinnison: how are you ,?
<Kinnison> sivang: very very very tired
* Kinnison had 2h30m sleep since 7.30am yesterday
<sivang> oh dear.
<Kinnison> tonight I will sleep the sleep of the dead
<sivang> were you hacking on soyuz till late?
<Kinnison> soyuz deployed last night / this morning
<Kinnison> ubuntu is now run on launchpad
<Kinnison> OMG
<sivang> OMG
* Kinnison dies in a heap
<sivang> heap of bugs?
<Kinnison> heap of tired kinnimess
* sivang hugs Kinnison 
<sivang> so now archive.u.com was produced by lp ?
<Kinnison> yes
* sivang bowes
* sivang wonders how that will change upload / maintainership process
<tseng> can someone force an account merge for me given a gpg signature?
<tseng> one of the mail accounts involved isnt working properly
* sivang reads elmo's email about SOyuz trasition
<meba> hi
<meba> i just have one note to Rosetta translator: i did not found possibility to search strings, is it possible? If not, i think it should be implemented, because i just found one untranslated string in gnome-panel for ubuntu dapper and i am trying to find it to translate it...
<[NT] DiMoS> , ,   ?
<[NT] DiMoS> , ,  ?
#launchpad 2006-02-10
<CoLdFire> please, help
<CoLdFire> how I deactive my launchpad account?
<CoLdFire> someone can help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should i ask questions about malone here?
<jblack> sivang: ping
<jblack> stevea: ping
<jblack> anybody thats on LP and a DD/UD present?
<Lathiat> motu count?
<jblack> Not in this particular case, I'm sad to say.
<jblack> I appreciate the offer though.
<SteveA> jblack: hello
<jblack> stevea: I've got a deb for the rocketfuel stuff. 
<SteveA> of the scripts? cool
<SteveA> how do i try it out?
<jblack> Sorry. got distracted.
<jblack> Thats a good question. I'm not quite sure how I should  present these.
<poningru> jblack: revu
<jblack> I can hand you a bzr branch that you can build a deb out of, or I can upload a deb to chinstrap.. or any of a variety of methods. Its up to the customer, really.
<poningru> oh nm
<jblack> I think I prefer the branch method myself.
<jblack> stevea: ^
<SteveA> jblack: put a deb on chinstrap.  i'll try it out tomorrow, and then we'll work out what to do next.
<jblack> Ok, sure. I start on vacation tomorrow though.
<jblack> For some weird offset for me. 
<jblack> chinstrap:/home/jblack/rocketfuel_0.5-1_i386.deb
<SteveA> jblack: i didn't know you were going on vaction.  travelling, or having a relax-at-home thing?
<jblack> I'm traveling to a conference to speak on Bzr.
<jblack> I'll still be available. My latency will likely go up to about that of gplv3conf.
<sivang> jblack: pong
<`_Zielony> The ubuntu cd`s are completly free ?
<cyberix> `_Zielony: There may be some proprietary drivers included iirc, if you're talking about freedom.
<cyberix> `_Zielony: If you're talking about prise it depends where you get them from.
<cyberix> `_Zielony: If you order some from shipit then they don't cost you money.
<cyberix> `_Zielony: If you want 10 000 000 000 Ubuntu cds just because theycost nothing so you can build a cottage out of them and live inside of it, then they will probably not send them to you.
<`_Zielony> heh I know
<`_Zielony> i want 10 PC cd`s and 5 64bit PC-cds
<cyberix> No problem
<cyberix> Just order them from shipit
<`_Zielony> I want to share them with my windows friends
<cyberix> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<`_Zielony> ok thx cyberix
<cyberix> No problem. Anything to fix the bug #1
<`_Zielony> and last question, How long I`ll wait for CD`s ? (I`m from Poland)
<SteveA> `_Zielony: i didn't realize thre were so many 64 bit PCs around
<cyberix> `_Zielony: aprox. 1 month
<SteveA> `_Zielony: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607
<`_Zielony> oh thx
<SteveA> `_Zielony: that's the FAQ questions about shipit, and how long they take to arrive and such
<cyberix> after they are sent
<cyberix> :-=
<SteveA> hi cyberix 
<cyberix> :-P
<cyberix> I mean, it depends
<cyberix> Are they still sending Breezy or already waiting to send Dapper?
<`_Zielony> Breezy
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  DB index (r3089: Stuart Bishop)
<dmxxx> salut il y a des francais ici 
<siretart> how do I notice if a given package is in dep-wait now?
<siretart> or better: how do I check that it isn't?
* LarstiQ frowns at the hoops he has to go through to arrive at 'his' bugs
<avoine> why launchpad is not open source?
<avoine> its because of the concurence?
<jblack> avione: I've heard that Launchpad will become free software in the future. The timing isn't right for now.
<avoine> ok thanks fot the answer jblack 
#launchpad 2006-02-11
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> can I give you a quick call ?
<jamesh> sure.  Or Skype if you want
<lifeless> nah, phone is phine
<ddaa> hELLO
<SteveA> ddaa: hello
<SteveA> ddaa: meeting in 1.5 hrs?
<ddaa> I think so.
<ddaa> I do not have much of an agenda for today.
<SteveA> today i think we should go through what is left to do, and how jamesh can contribute
<ddaa> issue is that there's some disagreement on what is "minimal", if I recall correctly
<ddaa> But I'll draft something based on my idea of minimal at least.
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> sometimes it is better to get a working system that does not do enough
<SteveA> than a system that will do enough later, but does not work yet
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> sometimes
<ddaa> and sometimes you should stop piling up
<SteveA> ddaa: indeed
<sivang> morning all
* Kinnison goes for breakfast
<stub> Kinnison: What is emailing the queue_builder notifications out? I need something a bit brighter than cron for our other scheduled jobs.
<Kinnison> The buildd sequencer
<Kinnison> check out daemons/buildd-sequencer.tac
<Kinnison> and follow from there
<Kinnison> stub: You and I need to coordinate for the rollout tomorrow
<Kinnison> stub: what time (UTC) do you tend to begin?
<Kinnison> stub: begin the rollout that is
<stub> Kinnison: Don't really care - am your time is probably best.
<Kinnison> Right
<stub> What time UTC are you suitably caffinated and enthused?
<Kinnison> umm, it's 09.20 now, so 09.30 tomorrow ?
<stub> Sure.
<Kinnison> Excellent
<Kinnison> Basically the issue is how to clear-down the ftpmaster box while updates occur I think
<Kinnison> I'll talk with elmo today about the queue-builder which is the only dangerous part right now
<Kinnison> if the update isn't going to touch the db or librarian then we don't have to clear-down the ftpmaster box
<stub> I might need a big red button to push sometime in the future if the systems don't gracefully handle the DB going away.
<Kinnison> aye
<Kinnison> We'll work on making them more resilient
<stub> (or the librarian uploads failing)
<Kinnison> but for now we'll have to coordinate each update to ensure nothing horrible happens
<stub> Ok
<stub> You getting the missing import os.path exceptions btw? 
<Kinnison> whatnow?
* Kinnison goes to get his laptop
<Kinnison> since that has all this stuff on for the weekend
<Kinnison> stub: oh yeah, that should stop now
* Kinnison ought to subscribe to lp-e-r
<Kinnison> can you /msg me how to do that effectively?
<einheit_> bjorn says his internet connection is down for the next hour or so
<stub> einheit_: ack
<Kinnison> Hmm, internet, that reminds me
* Kinnison needs to work out what intervivo did to mine
<Kinnison> hi jeffy
<jbailey> Bah, my machine's inability to cope with only having 256 megs of ram is going to make me violent soon.
<jbailey> g'm Mr. D1
<jbailey> !
<jbailey> Looking at: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/glibc/+buildlog, I'm wondering if there's any way to tell at a glace that the package either succeeded or failed to build?
<jbailey> The old ~lamont stuff used to have the pass/fail state encoded in the filename, which was conveninent.
<jbailey> The second question is if it's possible to convince the librarian that it should hand over .gz files encoded in the way that makes Browsers simply happy to unpack them and display them as text/plain.
<jbailey> The web server that had the ports archives had this setup correctly, people.ubuntu.com never did.
<Kinnison> jbailey: the first one, not currently but it would not be hard to add
<Kinnison> jbailey: the second one, is a librarian issue and I don't know how to fix it, spiv might
<Kinnison> jbailey: so file the first as a bug on /products/soyuz
<Kinnison> jbailey: and the second as a bug on /products/launchpad
<jbailey> Lovely, thanks.
<Kinnison> make the second one a high priority
<Kinnison> and bug daf to triage it highly too
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> I should file a wishlist bug that searches should be done as exact match searches first, followed by FTI searches.
<jbailey> Having the match I want halfway down the list always confuses me.
<jbailey> Do the launchpad bug triagers also look through the support requests and such?
<Kinnison> yeah, FTI *should* put the exact matches near the top anyway
<Kinnison> jbailey: dunno what happens with support requests
<jbailey> Some of these things seem lke they're not exactly bugs.
<Kinnison> you should ask daf what he does with support requests
<jbailey> Right, but near the top generally means that I'm having to actually parse the list.  When I'm searching for soyuz, having it come second in the list of two just feels weird.
<Kinnison> since daf appears to be our frontline triage nurse
* jbailey tickles daf
* Kinnison imagines daf in hospital scrubs
<stub> jbailey, Kinnison: The Librarian simply spits out files with the mimetype that they were stored with. I imagine if firefox is not doing the right thing when you click on a librarian link, either the local handler for that mimetype is stuffed or we are storing the incorrect mime type.
<jbailey> stub: gzip'd files are a bit of a special case.
<daf> I haven't been paying much attention to support requests
<jbailey> Technically, a gzip'd text file should be downloaded.  The trick is that web browsers can cope with it as just being compressed data and handle the underlying mime type.
<stub> Ok. We might need to improve the Librarian then to cope. I'm not sure about special handling for gzip stuff.
<daf> I can start doing so if we're getting some
<jbailey> stub: I'll look up what the hack is and get you the information.  Do you want it on the launchpad list?
<jbailey> daf: I think in many cases what i'm filing are really support requests clothed as bugs.
<stub> jbailey: A bug report might be more appropriate, or the launchpad list.
<LarstiQ> iirc, lifeless has commented on wrongly dealing with gzipped content before (either on #bzr or on the corresponding list)
<daf> jbailey: I don't think we have the ability to turn bugs into support requests yet
<jbailey> We've never really settled down and said what a bug is, and what a support request is.  I tend to think of them as "bugs tell me something that specifically should be changed in code, a module, etc. because it's clearly wrong"
<Kinnison> stub: Hmm, we call filenameToContentType in the build master
<Kinnison> stub: if that were changed so that .txt.gz was given some appropriate mime type then things may work better
<stub> I can't recall the details of how all that was put together :-)
<stub> Might be simple or we might need to store the compression type seperately from the mime type
<stub> I think matsubara might be involved with support requests and bug triage - might want to talk to kiko if you are sick of doing all the triage daf.
<daf> stub: Steve and matsubara and I are all working on the bug stuff
<stub> k
<daf> he will be taking on a QA sort of role
<jbailey> daf: Right.  I haven't explored the support stuff in really big detail.
<daf> me neither
<daf> I think there's nobody actively working on it
<Kinnison> Right, I think I know what to do
<Kinnison> (for the librarian)
<Kinnison> give me a sec to test it
<jbailey> Ubugtu: lazy.
<Kinnison> Okay, I've set the build master to use text/plain for the build logs
<Kinnison> let's see if that allows the content-encoding to work
<Kinnison> it'll need to be a fresh build log
<jbailey> daf: Looking at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/220, I see a "link existing bug" to it.
<jbailey> Lemme try it.
<Kinnison> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1557840/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-powerpc.pornview_0.2pre1-5build1.txt.gz
<Kinnison> bo! yakka! shar!
<jbailey> daf: Right, so the many-to-one relationship actually works in the support tracker, but it would put more work on you in that you'd have to create a malone report separately for each thing that actually turned out to be a bug.
<jbailey> Kinnison: Lovely! =)
<Kinnison> jbailey: I'll fashion a query for stub to run on production to update all the old buildlogs
<jbailey> Kinnison: Thanks.  Do you still want me to file the bug report?
<Kinnison> jbailey: not for that one
* Kinnison has it under control :-)
<jbailey> daf: (This is the type of things I'd imagine going into a support request.  I don't actually know what was needed or what the fix is)
<jbailey> So it feels like having that in malone wouldn't be optimal.
<Kinnison> stub: will you be okay to run this query once I've done it?
<stub> depends what it is. I havn't been following :)
<daf> jbailey: hmm
<jbailey> daf: Or the next one that I'm just about to cook up (searching for dups right now)
* Kinnison msgs stub the query
<jbailey> daf: I want exact matches to show up first when searching.
<daf> jbailey: do we know who, if anyone, handles support requests for Ubuntu?
<jbailey> daf: I don't know the mechanics of what that means inside.  I suspect it means an exact match search before the FTI, but it seems wrong for me to lead the discussion with a completely uneducated thought on how it might happen.
<jbailey> (re: Ubuntu) generally community folks looks at the support requests.
<daf> ok
<Kinnison> stub: thanks dude
<stub> Kinnison, jbailey: query run
<Kinnison> jbailey: old build logs mimetypes updated
<daf> jbailey: that sounds more like a bug to me -- it requires coding
<jbailey> A couple folks on the distro team (Mostly Colin) will occasionally look through because the user experience is a major part of what they're doing.
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=depwait
<lifeless> is hard to read
<jbailey> daf: It certainly might turn into a bug.  But I don't know that I didn't fail to click a magic button somewhere that says "prefer exact over full text", or whatnot.
<daf> jbailey: well, in this case, I can tell you "it's a bug" :)
<jbailey> daf: Yes, dear. =)
<daf> jbailey: but in the general case, I see your point
<jbailey> stub, Kinnison: Thanks!
<daf> I think better support for converting tickets <-> bugs would be very welcome
<jbailey> Right.  I wonder if it's possible to write/spec that without the experience of having done a few dozen by hand, though. =/
* Kinnison verifies everything he's monkeyed into the live code is committed to the main branch for ftpmaster
<daf> jbailey: I'm sure I've seen a spec or bug about this somewhere
<jbailey> daf: I'm just digging through the bug reports against launchpad right now to see.
<Kinnison> stub: at some point I'd like for you to check out the dominator speedup fix james and I did
<Kinnison> stub: it involves making a temporary table which is then used in an sqlobject query
<Kinnison> stub: so I'd like you to cast your eye over it
<stub> Sure. Point me to the code.
<jbailey> daf: 28975
<Kinnison> I'm just ensuring it's all committed and pushed
<jbailey> Ubugtu: *lazy*
<sivang> rehi
<sivang> hey daf , 'sup?
<Kinnison> Ubugtu: bug 28975
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28975 in launchpad "Product search doesn't do partial word" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28975
<Kinnison> jbailey: I think you have to say bug 28975 for it to spot it.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28975 in launchpad "Product search doesn't do partial word" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28975
<Kinnison> see
<jbailey> daf: 1022 is probably related, as is 1501.
<jbailey> Ubugtu: Okay. You're only lazy for not having announced the soyuz bug.  I appologise for calling you lazy the second time.
<Kinnison> jbailey: otherwise if I said "yeah, 2269 rows should be affected" we'd see bug 2269 appear.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2269 in launchpad "Bounty page doesn't include bounty value or creation date" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2269
<Kinnison> which would annoy
<jbailey> Fair enough.
<lifeless> gnight
<jbailey> g'n Robert.
<sivang> night lifeless 
<Kinnison> night lifeless 
<lifeless> last think before I go
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/bicyclerepair/0.9-4
<lifeless> 404
<lifeless> erm, OOps
<daf> jbailey: I think all three bugs are distinct
<lifeless> Module sqlobject.main, line 1051, in selectOne
<lifeless> raise SQLObjectMoreThanOneResultError(
<Kinnison> lifeless: yeah, I've seen that
<Kinnison> lifeless: good eh?
<lifeless> OOPS-37C328
<lifeless> tchau!
<jbailey> daf: Sure.  I'm not sure which one of them might be my "please list my exact match first", though.
<jbailey> The search in launchpad confuses me terribly.
<daf> I think #1022 is closest
<daf> mm, indeed
<daf> one can resort to Google until we make it not suck
<jbailey> thanks, I've subscribed to it now.
<jbailey> I haven't tried that yet.
<daf> haha!
<daf> NameError: global name 'FailedLenWarning' is not defined
<jbailey> daf, stub, Kinnison: Thanks for the help!
<daf> any time :)
<jbailey> Ooo, nice.  So when a support request is linked to a bug, it emails out a clickable link for the bug.
<jbailey> So I suspect what the support tracker really needs is a cuddly way to turn it into a malone request, and then it would probably be useful.
<daf> I think Bjrn is the man to talk to
<daf> BjornT: around?
<jbailey> Yeah.  I babbled with him a bunch at UBZ about different support tracker things.
<jbailey> I wonder if that's a simple enough piece of functionality that it could get added without waiting for another spec/scheduling round.
<jamesh> who do we have around for the reviewers meeting?
<Kinnison> Morning cprov
<jamesh> BjornT, spiv: ?
<spiv> I'm here.
<cprov> Kinnison: morning, dude ! how are you,  already recovered ?
<Kinnison> cprov: recovered? hah
* Kinnison had about 21 hours sleep yesterday
<Kinnison> and I still need about 40 to 60 hours more
<daf> sleepy Kinni
<Kinnison> daf: and then some
<Kinnison> daf: I almost fell asleep in the celebratory meal on saturday evening
<jamesh> cprov: is salgado in yet?
* Kinnison must have been the least scintillating dinner companion imaginable
<cprov> Kinnison: really, I had plenty on the plan, business class again, felt lucky for a while ;)
<cprov> jamesh: not yet, sorry
<Kinnison> cprov: hehe
<jamesh> cprov: okay.  Thanks.
* Kinnison has never flown better than cattleclass
<cprov> Kinnison: be late, as a brazilian ... never check in earlier than 10 minutes before the permitted time, it will be a mess, but they will give you a comfy seat 
<spiv> jamesh: Is the reviewers meeting happening?
* cprov has ten bugs pending comment/triage on soyuz ... 
<jamesh> spiv: I guess so.  I was waiting a little while to see if anyone else turned up, but we may as well start
<spiv> jamesh: Fair enough.
<jamesh> spiv: lifeless sent his regrets, so I'm running the meeting tonight.
<jamesh> salgado: just in time :)
<salgado> brb
<jbailey> Kinnison: In which order is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales  sorted? =)
<jamesh> so, how is everyone's queues looking?
<Kinnison> jbailey: the bollocks first
<spiv> Mine's looking good.
<jamesh> I've got an old branch from BjornT that I haven't gotten round to finishing off :(
<matsubara> good morning!
<salgado> mine has only cprov's uploader-tests branch which needs reply
<jamesh> lifeless said that he'd do BjornT's branch tomorrow
<jbailey> Kinnison: Oh, I see it.  Left hand date because it's an action.
<jamesh> we've got three branches on the general queue.
<spiv> And those three are all fairly small.  I'm happy to take some of that.
<jamesh> I'll tackle some after I've done Bjorn's
<jamesh> should we just leave them on the general queue for now?
<spiv> Suits me -- if I don't get any assigned to me by tomorrow morning, I'll just pluck one or two off the general queue.
<jamesh> okay.  Same time next week?
<spiv> Yeah.  Hopefully I'll remember next time, this is the second time in a row I've only been here by accident :)
<salgado> same with me
<jamesh> okay.  meeting ended.
<salgado> but last time I wasn't here by accident
<spiv> Cool.  It's a good sign that these meetings are so often painless, we seem to be keeping on top of things nicely.
<spiv> jamesh: Thanks.
<sivang> daf: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/rhythmbox , I'm a bit confused by the text. what does the first paragraph really means?
<jamesh> I realised that my sqlobject __nonzero__ implementation had a bug that causes it to no faster than the old __len__() impl
<jamesh> "select count(*) from ... limit 1" is as expensive as "select count(*) from ..."
<jamesh> on the other hand, "select id from ... limit 1" does improve things
<siretart> hi
<siretart> I've sent an question to an rejected upload to archive@ubuntu.com
<siretart> is that email actually read? or shall I better send my question to some other place?
<siretart> it is basically about uploading to breezy-updates. it seems that I'm no longer allowed to upload there. is this intentional?
<jbailey> I haven't tried an upload to -updates yet.
<siretart> try one :)
<jbailey> I have something queued up for hoary-updates that I've been meaning to do, but I need one last round of testing on it.
<cprov> siretart: yep, it's in my pocket ;)
<siretart> cprov: okay
<cprov> siretart: give me just some minutes, I'll investigate it for you, thx for the feedback
<siretart> spiv: say, about extending the rdf of groups to include gpg fingerprints, whats the status for that?
<siretart> cprov: thanks
<daf> sivang: perhaps cprov of Kinnison cnan explain
<daf> cprov: are you taking over my soyuz-ui branch?
<cprov> daf: probably yes, will update the review info ASAP, why isn't it reviewed yet ? any horrible issue or just delayed for lack of requested ?  the contents are trivial AFAICS
<daf> I don't know why
<SteveA> hi
<daf> hi Steve
<cprov> daf: right, I'll take it 
<spiv> siretart: It's been stalled for a while; there's some mess in that code to deal with, but I should be able to get what you need merged without fixing it properly.  I'll do that tomorrow (thanks for the reminder, and your patience!)
<siretart> thanks
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<SteveA> stub: did you get an answer about retry exceptions?
<StevenK> Are there any plans making the buildds logs a little easier to search? For example, by package and version?
<Anubis> hi
<Anubis> somebody Live?
<BjornT> hi daf, i'm around now. was having lunch before.
<carlos> Anubis: some of us, just ask whatever you need
<carlos> ;-)
<Anubis> i send request to 5 cd
<Anubis> ubuntu
<Anubis> its differents 5 cd?
<carlos> if you didn't selected different architectures, no, they are the same CD
<Anubis> its cd pack or just copy cd?
<Anubis> 5 copy or pack?
<carlos> they are packing on their own separate package
<carlos> so you can redistribute it
<daf> BjornT: jbailey and I were discussing the relationship between Malone and the support tracker
<salgado> Anubis, you'll get 5 packs, where each pack contains a Live and Installation CD
<daf> BjornT: do we have plans to make it easier to turns bugs into tickets and tickets into bugs?
<Anubis> i need just 1 pack in 5 cd;s
<Anubis> i from russia
<daf> salgado: I saw a FailedLenWarning today :)
<daf> or rather, a NameError
<Anubis> in request form need only city no region?
<Anubis> i write region & adress in adress button
<salgado> daf, yeah, I saw that earlier. but that code is going to be removed from sqlobject (in case it isn't already), so SteveA said we don't need to bother fixing it
<SteveA> jamesh: hello.  how's the __len__ removal landing goign?
<daf> salgado: yeah -- it's just funny that I only saw it just as it was about to be removed
<Anubis> so good luck
<carlos> Anubis: We don't have all packages in those CDs, only the needed ones to get your basic desktop system working
<carlos> Anubis: about the region thing... No idea, give as much information as you can
<Anubis> apache+mysql required?
<carlos> Anubis: I don't think so
<BjornT> daf: not really. there's a bug open saying that it should be possible to turn bugs into support requests, and it should be quite simple to do. atm my focus is on malone, but i will try to find some time for the support tracker soon.
<Anubis> ok
<carlos> Anubis: but you can get them later 
<carlos> after the installation ends, you can download them from Internet
<daf> BjornT: cool -- do you know the bug number?
<BjornT> daf: bug 3970
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3970 in malone "Turn bugs into support requests" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3970
<Anubis> thx for some support
<daf> BjornT: thanks
<carlos> Anubis: you are welcome
<Anubis> :)
<jordi> carlos: any progress on the "OMG I can't cleanup the import queue cruft!" bug?
<Anubis> what kernel ubuntu basic?
<carlos> jordi: nothing yet, but I can only say... I have the same problem now... :-(
<jordi> ndo
<carlos> Anubis: 2.4.12
<carlos> sorry
<Anubis> okey
<carlos> 2.6.12
<jordi> well, and SteveA was getting an error
<Anubis> ok
<salgado> stub, around?
<SteveA> carlos: do you want some help with looking into this later?
<SteveA> bbiab
<carlos> SteveA: let me take a look first as I guess it's a really trivial bug and if ....
<carlos> he left...
<jordi> carlos: maybe psql 8 related?
<jordi> it was working in the past
<carlos> jordi: don't think so
<carlos> at least I cannot think on any problem that the upgrade could cause...
<jordi> ok
<ddaa> SteveA: pong
<ddaa> was on lunch break, had a much needed walk in a nearby park
<SteveA> ddaa: great.  what's the temperature over there in the park?
<ddaa> the pond has a couple of cm of ice on it
<ddaa> but overall it's slightly above fridge temperature
<SteveA> nice.  sounds refreshing.
<ddaa> that's a way of putting it
<Kamping_Kaiser> where should i send comments regarding the instructions for signing the ubuntu code of conduct? the ones in launchpad are almost non existant
<SteveA> Kamping_Kaiser: the launchpad-users list is a good place for discussion
<SteveA> otherwise, maybe there's a bug open on this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll check for  abug. I'm willing to write the instructions if wanted
<salgado> SteveA, do you have a second to discuss bug 3033?
<SteveA> salgado: i will have, but not right now
<salgado> that's okay
<SteveA> Ubugtu: where are you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i didnt notice a but open, so i wrote the help myself. shall i open a bug and attach the help i made? or just put it somewhere?
<salgado> SteveA, that was a private bug, and he said so, but only to me
<SteveA> salgado: ah -- cool new Ubugtu features.  Seveas has been working!
<SteveA> salgado: would you discuss the CoC signing workflow with Kamping_Kaiser a bit please?
<Seveas> bug 3033
<SteveA> bug 3033
<Seveas> hmm, I don't even remember having changed that...
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<Seveas> ah wait, I made him less verbose all over the place, this is a simple 'don't spit errors in channel' thing...
<salgado> Kamping_Kaiser, do you think the help you wrote could fit in that same page where you sign the CoC or should it be placed in a FAQ or somethign similar?
<Kamping_Kaiser> salgado: it's about 8 lines ( i just hammered it out then)
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, please have a look at the GnuPrivacyGuardHowto on the Ubuntu wiki too
<Kamping_Kaiser> it could be expanded and made bigger
<Kamping_Kaiser> looking'
<salgado> I think it's better if it's succinct enough so we can fit it in that page
<Kamping_Kaiser> fwiw http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/541507 is what i just did then, if linking to the GPGHT is better then that would be fine, it's just a bit confusing atm.
<stub> salgado: yo
<salgado> Kamping_Kaiser, I think that would fit better on https://launchpad.net/faq. what do you think?
<cprov> siretart: could you move to ##soyuz1.0 for a brief talk ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> salgado: yes, i think i would agree with that.
<salgado> hi stub. I wanted to check with you if it's better to create a new cronscript to fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3033 or if we can simply hook the fix into another cronscript
<cprov> siretart: you have email
<stub> SteveA: I found the relevant code. Just a matter of coding now on psycopgda to do what we need - I'll sort it upstream at the same time.
<SteveA> this for retryinig  postgres conflicts?
<SteveA> i expect the code is in the ZopePublication
<stub> SteveA: deadlocks and seralization exceptions - yes
<stub> salgado: It will need to be a seperate cronscript. Oscar the grouch does not exist yet.
<salgado> Kamping_Kaiser, I'll add it to the faq, then. and will also add a link from the +sign page to the faq
<SteveA> stub: we must stop calling it that
<salgado> right, I'll create one, then
<stub> SteveA: It is one of the more memorable silly names we have.
<SteveA> stub: we need a name that isn't already taken by the mems-exchange zodb schema-checker
<stub> (for those of us raised by Seasame Street, anyway)
<SteveA> call it "cookie monster" instead then
<Kamping_Kaiser> salgado: thanks :)
<SteveA> mems-exchange got there first!
<stub> Call it Bruce
<SteveA> Bruce the Wanker ?
<stub> Bruce is a suitable name for a garbo
<SteveA> actually, it was Leo Wanker, wasn't it ?
<salgado> Kaiser_Sleeps, you're welcome. :)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> thanks :) good night. 
<stub> SteveA: Who cares about mems-exchange anyway? This is a maintenance script that is pointless outside of Launchpad, not a seperately releasable product. (Not that i give a toss what it is called...)
<stub> Hmm.... Greta... that is in theme
<SteveA> my worry is that we'll have an OscarTheGrouch wiki page
<stub> We do have one IIRC
<SteveA> and python folks will think poorly of us for stealing another project's name for a similar kind of task
<stub> It was a spec
<SteveA> i called it "oscar the grouch" when i was comparing the script we'd need to what greg ward wrote
<SteveA> but the name stuck
* stub votes for Greta the Garbo, or something meaningful like 'gc.py' or 'garbo.py'
<SteveA> i vant to be a lawn
<stub> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/OscarTheGrouch
<SteveA> GretaTheGarbo ?
<Kinnison> stub: how about database-cruft-checker.py ?
<stub> crufty the clown?
<Kinnison> we don't need a stupid name y'know
<stub> You mean it isn't policy? :-)
<daf> you could be forgiven for thinking it is
<cyberix> Would there be sense to have an anonymous mode that doesn't require login
<cyberix> Like Wikipedia has
<daf> you can use Launchpad anonymously
<daf> but you need to be logged in to change most things
<daf> what things do you suggest we allow anonymous users to change?
<cyberix> daf: Almost anything, but this should then be reviewed and confirmed by registered users
<fabbione> cyberix: wouldn't that add a lot of overhead for registered users?
<cyberix> fabbione: Usually there are more of nonevildoers than evildoers :-)
<fabbione> time and resources that could be spend doing something more useful than reviewing changes from anon users that are too lazy to register once
<fabbione> the balance can't be measured. 
<cyberix> fabbione: It is not that they are too lazy, but that they don't want to register an account e.g. to translate one string.
<cyberix> fabbione: Because the overhead is then to register
<daf> translations are a bit of a special case
<cyberix> fabbione: And it is not the time that it takes to register
<cyberix> It is simply that people are drowning in accounts these days
<cyberix> Many want to minimize registering new ones.
<daf> since we're planing on adding review functionality to Rosetta, it may one day become possible to contribute suggestions anonymously
<daf> however, we can't do it in the general case easily
<daf> OpenID may help with account management
<cyberix> Wikipedia uses IP-addresses for nonregistered users
<daf> yes, but we're not Wikipedia
<cyberix> No
<daf> Wikipedia consists of a set of pages
<daf> Launchpad is composed of many different kinds of resources
<daf> and supporting anonymous edits would require modifications to all of them
<daf> I think, on the whole, we'd have to spend time thinking about the implications of such changes
<cyberix> Please do, that was what I was hoping
<cyberix> No more, no less
<daf> if you have time, perhaps you would like to write about your idea on the wiki
<daf> so that it doesn't get forgotten
<SteveA> i think that we will allow people to suggest translations without having logged in
<SteveA> that makes a lot of sense, and there's already structures in rosetta for reviewing contributions from outside of a core translation team
<cyberix> Is there not already a system to send bugs in without registering anywhere?
<daf> not yet, I think
<cyberix> Such software tool used in Debian?
<daf> I think there was some discussion about it recently
<cyberix> report-bug
<cyberix> or something like that
<daf> reportbug, yes
<daf> I think right now it doesn't support Malone
<cyberix> Ok
<daf> because of the GPG requirement
<daf> I think we're planning to remove that requirement soon
<cyberix> Well I'm already using my freetime with participating to a million projects, but I'll try to write something about this to the Wiki.
<daf> thanks!
<SteveA> it is quite common for a bugreport to need further details from the original reporter before the report is a good description of what is wrong
<daf> if you like, you could just paste this conversation into a wiki page
<SteveA> i would be concerned about anonymous bug reporting
<SteveA> that it is more difficult to have a back-and-forwards discussion of the nature of the problem with the reporter
<daf> I suspect that the gain in number of bug reports outweighs the increase in useless bug reports
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> with the same number of people dealing with the bug reports...
<SteveA> that doesn't sound like a scalable proposition to me
<SteveA> there are certain kinds of bug reports this can work with
<daf> oh, I've confused myself
<SteveA> like a system crash report
<SteveA> where you have automatically collected all of the relevant information
<daf> we're not planning to make bug reports anonymous
<daf> only removing the requirement of having a GPG signature
<daf> for filing bugs
<daf> I'm not sure if one will still be required to have an account
<SteveA> right.  you'll still need to have an email address that launchpad knows about
<daf> I'm using Debian as my comparison point
<daf> Debbugs has no registration system
<daf> bugs are submitted by email
<daf> it's possible that someone will submit from a dud address
<daf> but in practice it doesn't happen often
<SteveA> in the future, we may be able to have an entirely email-based account registration process
<SteveA> in addition to the web-and-email system we have now
<daf> so we can do the equivalent of redirecting to /+login? :)
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> i mail in from an unknown address
<SteveA> and i get a reply that remembers what i was trying to do, and gets me to make an account
<SteveA> or something like that
<SteveA> anyway, future feature
<SteveA> hello mister elmo
<daf> at any rate, I think supporting bug-buddy and/or reportbug in Malone would be very good
<daf> or an Ubuntu-specific tool
<daf> it would make it much easier for users to report bugs
<SteveA> there is another issue here
<SteveA> how many bugs are really support issues?
<daf> I can imagine that my father wouldn't want to register with Launchpad to tell us that his web browser crashed
<daf> that's a good point
<SteveA> crash reports are separate
<SteveA> because your father probably won't be runningn gdb or anything to help debug it
<daf> I can imagine that my father wouldn't want to register with Launchpad to tell us that his web browser is showing everything in blue
<SteveA> that'll be a support request
<SteveA> there are so many systems involved that if my mother reported such a bug to me
<SteveA> (over the phone, on a sunday afternoon...)
<daf> you're suggesting that everything should be a support request by default, and that support requests should be turned into bugs as appropriate?
<SteveA> then i wouldn't know whether it was a faulty monitor
<daf> (by support volunteers/personnel)
<SteveA> poorly set-up monitor
<SteveA> my mother is wearing blue sunglasses
<elmo> SteveA: hia
<SteveA> my brother reconfigured the default stylesheet settings
<SteveA> or whatever
<SteveA> so, it isn't clearly a bug with ubuntu or with a particular application or sourcepackage
<daf> Use case: Steve's mother is wearing blue sunglasses.
<daf> right
<SteveA> you know that "my monitor keeps flickering" complaint, accompanied by crunching of potato crisps
<SteveA> so, if we make it very easy for end users of ubuntu to file bugs, they should be support requests initially
<daf> agreed
<SteveA> and, those who know how to diagnose a problem can get a more advanced direct bug-filing page
<daf> should we require them to register to file support requests?
<SteveA> we need to be able to have a dialogue
<SteveA> so, in some sense, yes
<daf> more specifically: should we require them to register, or just ask them for their email address?
<SteveA> the challenge is making that process as straightforward as possible
<SteveA> if you ask someone for their email address, they may type it in wrongly
<SteveA> so, you'd want an automated reply
<SteveA> that they in turn reply to
<SteveA> oh, wait... that's our email address confirming system in launchpad
<SteveA> so, we can improve the usability of that system
<SteveA> but i think we still need it
<daf> ok
<daf> at any rate, a GNOME tool for filing support requests in Launchpad would be marvellous
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> daf, matsubara: ping
<matsubara> SteveA: pong
<daf> pong
<SteveA> so, what about bug triage
<SteveA> did you two have a discussion about what we need to do with launchpad bugs?
<daf> yes
<daf> we looked at the bug triage page I put on the wiki
<daf> matsubara added a question to it
<SteveA> what's the URL?
<matsubara> SteveA: I've been triaging, following the guidelines described on the wiki
<SteveA> matsubara: how's it been going?
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadBugTriage
<SteveA> daf: "we don't agree that this bug describes a problem worth considering".  maybe rephrase that to something like "we don't think this is an issue for launchpad."
<SteveA> i don't have a very good suggestion on how to phrase this
<matsubara> SteveA: lots of bugs are users requests, is there any problem to change it to wishlist severity without changing the confirmed/unconfirmed status?
<SteveA> that's an interesting question
<daf> hmm, wishlist bugs are a bit of a special case, I think
<SteveA> i think it is okay to have a mixture of "morally confirmed" and "morally unconfirmed" wishlist bugs
<SteveA> because a wishlist bug is something we'll convert into a specification if we want to continue with it
<SteveA> or at least, notionally convert into a spec.
<daf> the difference being that a confirmed wishlist bug is one we've said we're planning to implement?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> milestones are for saying about whether we're planning to implement something
<SteveA> and i think it's okay to leave a bug with no milestone, and as a wishlist item
<SteveA> in that sense, wishlist is almost like a milestone
<daf> true
<SteveA> because when we choose to do a wishlist bug in say 1.2, then
<SteveA> we'll change it from wishlist to something else, in the context of 1.2
<bradb> jamesh: Is there a UI for bugwatch searching, other than URL hacking?
<SteveA> matsubara: does that answer your question fully?
<matsubara> SteveA: and what about pasting the traceback on the bug description?
<matsubara> SteveA: yep
<SteveA> better to give an OOPS code
<SteveA> and we'll add special logic to bug display to make OOPS codes into links, when you're a launchpad developer
<daf> oooh
<SteveA> this needs an addition to DPoT
<matsubara> that would rock!
<SteveA> and a config file entry to give the root of OOPSes
<daf> file a bug
<daf> (shall I?)
<SteveA> please do
<matsubara> SteveA: what is DPoT?
<SteveA> matsubara: DisplayingParagraphsOfText
<SteveA> the spec that describes how we display and auto-linkify text in bug reports
<SteveA> and in certain other place
<SteveA> s
<ddaa> thought it was Delicious Pot Tea
<SteveA> mmmm, tea
* matsubara reads
<daf> David Pontificating on TLAs
<SteveA> daf, matsubara: any other bug triage issues we should talk about?
<daf> bug 30645
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30645 in launchpad "OOPS codes should be turned into links for Launchpad developers" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30645
<daf> not that I can think of
<matsubara> SteveA: same with me.
<daf> SteveA: ok if I assign this to myself?
<SteveA> daf: sure, if you like.  i was thinking of doing it, but i'm very happy for you to do it.
<daf> done
<SteveA> okay.  matsubara, have there been any interesting wishlist items that you have seen?
<SteveA> i think it would be interesting to collect these up, and present them in the weekly launchpad meeting
<SteveA> maybe the top 5 bugs and top 3 wishlist items for the week
<SteveA> what do you think?
<matsubara> SteveA: let me find it, just a moment.
<daf> I was thinking of sending a weekly email to the list with stuff like this
<daf> we could do it in the meeting
<SteveA> daf: that's a good idea
<SteveA> email is good
<daf> ok
<daf> we can aslo list bugs marked In Progress
<matsubara> bug 2612
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2612 in launchpad "A new page mapping all people from their IRC nicks to real names an vice versa" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2612
<SteveA> send it wednesday night or first thing thursday
<SteveA> so that it can be discussed in the meeting
<daf> ok
<SteveA> and write it down as a standard agenda item "discuss weekly bug summary that was sent by daf this morning" ;-)
<daf> :)
<matsubara> I changed it to wishlist. that was the bug the caught my attention to this wishlist issue.
<SteveA> listing bugs marked in progress is good, because we can check that people really are doing work on them
<SteveA> matsubara: that would be an interesting URL redirect thing.  http://launchpad.net/people/+ircnick/Freenode/SteveA
<SteveA> redirects to https://launchpad.net/people/stevea
<Kinnison> SteveA: and if more than one person claims the same nick on the same network?
<SteveA> Kinnison: i think the datamodel forbids that
<Kinnison> SteveA: Oh. Otherwise there's always "300 Multiple Choices"
<doko> cprov: is there some spec belonging to #3839, what will change?
<Kinnison> I.E. HTTP response code 300
<SteveA> Kinnison: has anyone every used that status?  except on a t-shirt?
<cprov> doko: not yet, I'll discuss it with mpt tonight
<Kinnison> SteveA: yes
<cprov> doko: I'm just replying you bug comment, don't be worry we will fix that page and add useful info for you all, right ;)
<doko> cprov: thanks :)
<daf> speaking of T-shirts, one for mpt: http://flickr.com/photos/jayallen/17325716/
<Kinnison> heh
<SteveA> daf: for "we don't agree that this bug describes a problem worth considering" how about "we will not take further action on this bug" ?
<daf> ok
<SteveA> it sounds more "objective" to me
<SteveA> i think because of the stronger sense of active voice
<daf> done
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs-advanced?field.searchtext=&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.severity%3Alist=Wishlist
<daf> wishlist bugs in LP ^^^
<matsubara> stevea, daf: is there anything else? i'm thinking of get some lunch.
<SteveA> i think we're in good shape for getting the bugs triaged
<SteveA> thanks for bringing those points up
<matsubara> SteveA: great.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: presuming you're responsible for 'Nearby' on +branches, will it show branches that merge too?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> that would be nice, but there are some implications
<ddaa> namely you need to define the branch base so the merges from the parent branches do not introduce noise
<daf> spiv, jamesh: did either of you see my mail about select results?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: likely, that would be something with a heuristic default based on commiter's name and maybe some way to control it more finely if it's not good enough
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I suggest you file wishlist bug about that. That's the sort of stuff we definitely want to support, but I do not see it happening in the next couple of months.
* LarstiQ nods
<ddaa> First we'd need to actually get all the related uses cases and design something that does not suck.
<LarstiQ> it was just something that popped up when I saw this (to me) new Nearby section
<daf> salgado-lunch: ping
<sebest_> hello, should we manually close bugs that are "dups" ?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: mpt invented the "Nearby" section, and apparently wants to make it a recurrent feature of Launchpad. I think that's great.
<daf> BjornT, bradb: can you answer sebest_'s question?
<ddaa> at the moment all my energy is directed at the bzr transition.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: it could be very nice, kinda like how wikipedia makes me squander hours following links
<bradb> sebest_: No, don't worry about changing the status of dups. In the future, we'll make them automatically display as status "Duplicate".
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I guess you were the kind of kid that used to read dictionnaries :)
<LarstiQ> ddaa: hah, how did you know? ;)
<daf> bradb: thanks -- is this possibly a FAQ candidate?
<sebest_> Bradb: ok, because first i was looking for "duplicate" in the status drop down menu
<ddaa> LarstiQ: that's an insight ;)
<LarstiQ> ddaa: is there another bzr transition, or is it still going on?
<bradb> daf: Probably not. I haven't heard it asked that often.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: still going on, got stalled, trying to get it back on track
<daf> bradb: ok
<sebest_> bradb: i asked seb128, and he wasn't sure either about what to do
<LarstiQ> ddaa: anything we can do to make it easier on you?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: remove need to sleep, extend duration of days to 48 hours, and provide telepathic links with lifeless, SteveA, jblack and jamesh.
<daf> Kinnison: belatedly: scrubs are awesome -- they're the same inside-out
<LarstiQ> the only one of those I can safely attempt is the telepathic link
<ddaa> I think a second eye-brain-hand complex would come in handy too.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: however, timecube.com might help with the 48 hours
<bradb> sebest_: See also: bug 3796
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<bradb> Google++
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I need to go write some roadmap. Nice chatting with you.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: have fun
<sebest_> bradb, and will lanuchpad handle software version?
<bradb> sebest_: Not likely in the next few months, but in the next six months, perhaps (hopefully?)
<bradb> Though it is oft requested.
<sebest_> bradb it would allow  closing bugs semi automatically
<sebest_> eg if i maintain a package upstream, and say the bug fix is available in version 1.2 (while ubuntu is shipping 1.1), the bug would be automatically closed when ubuntu ship 1.2
<bradb> sebest_: Interesting idea. Does closing via the Changelog apply in that case?
<Kinnison> daf: aye
<sebest_> bradb: yes, i think it would help us clearing bugs that are no more revelant.
<sebest_> linking package changelog and launchpad may be an interesting idea, to ease bug triaging
<sivang> sebest_: isn't that how debian bts works?
<sebest_> sivang: i don't know
<sebest_> the idea is also to automatically know if the bug is revelant for a particular ubuntu release
<sebest_> for this we only need to know the package version number that closed the bug
<sebest_> for example: bug 29826
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29826 in avahi "package avahi-daemon should depend on dbus-1-utils" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29826
<sebest_> this bug is marked fixed, but the fix is only available in dapper
<sebest_> and the user that may have the bug, may be using breezy (so for him, no solution is available, maybe)
<daf> yes, I've heard people complain that it's difficult to know which version of a package a bug was fixed in
<sebest_> daf: yes
<daf> I think they've been spoiled by debbugs' shiny version tracking stuff
<bradb> sebest_: I suggested not long ago having metadata on the "Fixed" status, so that you could say "Fixed" -> in version $foo (instead of the "Fix Committed"/"Fix Released" thing.) Does that sound like the right idea?
<sebest_> bradb: imo, yes
<sebest_> bradb: it seems that the "milestone" thing could be used for this purpose
<bradb> milestones are distinct from versions.
<sebest_> eg if the bug is not critical: breezy -> won't fix , dapper -> fixed
<daf> Launchpad knows everything it needs to know to do this properly
<bradb> Milestones are a bullseye, versions are a specific release of a bundle of code.
<sebest_> bradb: you are right
<daf> which version the bug is fixed in
<daf> which versions of the package are in which releases
<daf> it can work out which releases it's fixed/unfixed in
<sebest_> daf: yes, and upon package availability in the repository, the bug could be closed
<daf> of course, most bugs filed for breezy after the breezy release will never be fixed in breezy
<daf> such bugs should be marked Rejected
<sebest_> or a reminder mail could be send to the person related to this specific bug
<LarstiQ> daf: not moved to dapper?
<sebest_> daf: except critical bugs that will be fixed
<daf> LarstiQ: good point
<sebest_> LarstiQ, in fact that the main issue, we have to review each bug to see if they are still revelant in dapper
<daf> LarstiQ: but if a bug has a task for both breezy and dapper, the breezy one is not going to get fixed
<sebest_> if we could say the bug  is fixed in upstrem version x.y.z 
<LarstiQ> daf: agreed
<Kinnison> I wonder when Dino Solon is gonna stop reporting the same bug over and over
<sebest_> we would know as you as version x.y.z hits the dapper repository that we can close this bug
<LarstiQ> Kinnison: 'the number of bugs is increasing'?
<Kinnison> LarstiQ: not entirely sure yet
<Kinnison> daf: Do we auto-file bugs for OOPSen?
<daf> Kinnison: no
<LarstiQ> sebest_: it sounds good, but it moves the burden to getting information from upstream about fixes?
<Kinnison> daf: Yeesh
<daf> or we'd have 3,500 new bugs every day
* Kinnison counts 13 from the same guy for the same bug
<daf> yeah
<SteveA> Kinnison: we get a weekly report, and then the analysis of that leads to bugs being filed.
<Kinnison> we need the equiv of gFuckheads for malone
<daf> Kinnison: I think he thinks he's being helpful
<sebest_> LarstiQ, we can check in upstream changelog , or in upstream bugtracker if the bug is closed or not
<LarstiQ> sebest_: that doesn't sound easy to me at all, but I'll quit worrying about it :)
<bradb> sebest_: Et voila: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/30658
<SteveA> daf: i wonder about having a text area on an oops page where the user is invited to describe what they were doing when the oops occurred.  this would be appended to the oops report somehow.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30658 in malone "sebest_ suggested tracking package versions in which a bug was fixed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<sebest_> bradb: thanx :)
<daf> SteveA: or post to the +filebug page?
<bradb> sebest_: no prob
<SteveA> daf: well... we don't want lots of duplicates
<daf> SteveA: well, it seems at least one person seems to think he should file a bug for every OOPS he gets
<SteveA> people ought to look for existing bugs before filing a new one, or else it creates more bugs to be triaged
<SteveA> daf: can you point me to one of the bugs this person has filed?
<SteveA> daf: i'll see if i can get in contact, and help him or her to make more productive use of their tiem
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30656
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30656 in launchpad "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<elmo> ddaa: marambio is running low on disk
<ddaa> oh shit...
<ddaa> elmo: tell me you can magically expand its hard drive, please
<ddaa> it's only on revision 9242/15993 of gimp's baz2bzr...
<ogra> how long should it take for an upload to show up on the launchpad page of the source package ? 
<ddaa> elmo: thanks for telling me, I'll try to make some room
<elmo> ddaa: if it's life threateningly urgent, I can try adding a second drive, but I'm not sure how hot-plug capable this card is with Linux
<ddaa> I'll cry out if it turns out to be unsolvable.
<ddaa> But this conversion has been running (again) for one week
<ddaa> more than that, actually. And it's the second time, since the previous run was interrupted by a reboot after > one week runtime.
<ddaa> duh...
<ddaa> .bzr.log grew to 14GB...
<ddaa> how insane is that?
<ddaa> and .bzr.log.old is a mere 9.7 GB
<LarstiQ> it does log quite a bit
<salgado> daf, pong
<daf> salgado: I sent a mail about SQLObject to jamesh and spiv last week, but neither of them replied -- I'll forward it to you
<SteveA> daf: send it to the list
<SteveA> as kiko keeps saying
<daf> ok
<SteveA> avoid just sending to a subset of people, unless you have a REALLY good reason to
<SteveA> so, i just cc-ed you when i mailed to the guy who was filing lots of bugs, because i didn't want to make him or her feel uncomfortable
<SteveA> but in general, use the lists
<SteveA> as a fascist manager type, i particularly like you to use the lists so i can see what's going on
<iwj> Kinnison said I should ask this here:
<iwj> What Malone status should I give a bug when I want to get it off our todo list because I think the issue should be handled upstream ?  Bugzilla had NOTFORUS or whatever it was called.
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> a bug in malone has multiple statuses
<SteveA> and is present in multiple contexts
<LarstiQ> close it downstream, leave open upstream?
<bradb> iwj: There isn't one: bug 6572
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6572 in malone "In distribution bug searches, it should be possible to filter out bugs with upstream tasks" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6572
<SteveA> so, you can file the bug on the upstream distro or product
<SteveA> maybe add a bugwatch, if it is an upstream bug we can watch
<iwj> But I don't want to file an upstream bug.  I want the original submitter to do the work of interacting with upstream.
<iwj> For example, I don't want to myself search the upstream bug system to see if the bug is already reported (which in this particular case seems quite likely).
<SteveA> sounds like "rejected" to me, then
<bradb> iwj: Maybe this could be a use case for keywords?
<SteveA> and, "rejected" is being renamed in malone i think
<SteveA> to "not for us" or something like that
<bradb> "Rejected" is always a slap in the face, so renaming it would be nice.
<iwj> Sometimes `rejected' means `this isn't a bug' and sometimes it means `this isn't something I'm going to work on'.
<SteveA> because the bug could be fixed in some other context
<SteveA> "this isn't a bug" can also depend on context and scope
<ogra> but please not to "not for us" these are different statuses
<daf> salgado: ok, posted it to the list -- perhaps you can take a look for me
<iwj> And the fairly mild slap in the face seems appropriate sometimes, depending on what the original report was.  Criticism can be part of education.  Obviously you don't just set the bug to rejected; you explain what the problem is, too.
<salgado> daf, sure, I'll take a look in a few minutes
<SteveA> iwj: i'd like you to raise the issue of the kind of "it is upstream's problem" workflow you need on the launchpad-users list
<iwj> OK.
<daf> SteveA: we were going to look at bugs
<SteveA> daf: indeed
<SteveA> i'm ready
<SteveA> thanks iwj 
<iwj> In the meantime I'll use `rejected'.
<daf> SteveA: I'll get a mug of tea, then I'll be ready
<SteveA> kiko_: !!!
<kiko_> yes yes
<kiko_> how is everybody
<Kinnison> yo kiko
* Kinnison hi5s kiko
<kiko_> hey Kinnison dude
<SteveA> how was the trip, kiko_ ?
* kiko_ ^5s Kinnison 
<Kinnison> kiko_: it's all good
<LarstiQ> is there ever going to be 'online' launchpad documentation?
<kiko_> LarstiQ, maybe.
<kiko_> SteveA, it was excellent -- business class saves the day!
<LarstiQ> kiko_: the faq is a little lean
<kiko_> I was so knackered
* SteveA still needs to get those points saved up
<kiko_> LarstiQ, will work on it this week.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  bug text pages simplification (r3090)
<LarstiQ> kiko_: wee :)
<kiko_> Kinnison, how was the dinner? did Znarl  actually go?
<Kinnison> kiko_: good, and yes
<Kinnison> kiko_: of course, I was half asleep for the entire thing
<SteveA> kiko_: iwj just had an interesting question about how to deal with "not for us" kind of bugs in malone.  he'll be mailing launchpad-users about it, as it's a larger discussion than we can have randomly on irc.
<kiko_> dude I fell asleep everywhere that day
<kiko_> on the tube
<kiko_> in a shop 
<kiko_> at the hotel
<Kinnison> hehe
<kiko_> in the train to heathrow
<Kinnison> I just about managed to stay awake until I was on the train to ely
<Kinnison> then I fell asleep
<kiko_> wherever did that last merge that SteveA r=d
<kiko_> did an empty merge
<kiko_> so wake up
* daf waves
<kiko_> SteveA, do you know if we have a production roll out scheduled?
<Kinnison> We have a rollout scheduled for 0930 UTC tomorrow
<daf> kiko_: it's because I'm used to push-on-commit with baz
<Kinnison> daf: I have push as part of my pqm merge script
<kiko_> daf, well, alias bzr-submit='bzr push; bzr-submit $*' ?
<SteveA> kiko_: can't remember.  daf, do you have the summary for last week's meeting?
<SteveA> daf, kiko_: check the RocketFuelSetup docs.  we want to make sure we're rsyncing.
<daf> I haven't done it yet
<sivang> daf: anything I might be able to help with?
<sivang> (re: RFS docs))
<sivang> (I arleady worked with jblack on them during the weekend ;-)
<daf> sivang: I want to make sure that I have an up to date copy on chinstrap before I submit a merge
<LarstiQ> kiko, daf: that could also be done as a bzr plugin so it isn't shell dependant
<daf> I suspect it wouldn't need any code to be written
<daf> post_commit=bzrlib.commands.push or something
<daf> hmm, but I'd need to add that to each new branch
<LarstiQ> daf: doesn't it work under [DEFAULT] ?
<daf> it would
<daf> but not all of my branches are launchpda :)
<LarstiQ> extra motivation to get the new globbing in ;)
<daf> :)
<kiko_> I need to be out for an hour
<kiko_> carlos, how are you doing today?
<daf> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DevelopmentMeeting20060202 -- first draft
<kiko_> anyone need anything urgent from me?
<daf> SteveA: ready for a phone call
<kiko-afk> I didn't think so :)
<SteveA> daf: yes
<carlos> kiko-afk: fine thanks, Fixing some permissions problems for Jordi
<kiko-afk> carlos, cool. are you okay with not being in launchpad admins still?
<carlos> SteveA: The problem with the permissions is just that I left out admins and rosetta experts for the removal case
<carlos> kiko-afk: yeah I don't think it's a big deal as long as someone else can do any urgent fix while we fix the permissions
<carlos> we don't have many requests every week so it's not an issue
<SteveA> carlos: okay.  i'll be fixing the admins case as a general thing with a small refactoring soon.
<carlos> SteveA: so It's a really easy fix
<SteveA> great
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/29181 (Can't change Initial (r3091: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko-afk> can't change initial?
<Kinnison> wrapped line
<Kinnison> message:
<Kinnison>   [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/29181 (Can't change Initial
<Kinnison>    Bug Contact for product/ubuntu-doc)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29181 in malone "Can't change Initial Bug Contact for product/ubuntu-doc" [Major,In progress]  
<daf> SteveA: "implied: Reason Unknown"
<SteveA> i restarted
<SteveA> tried to call you
<SteveA> same problem
<elmo> Kinnison: how long is the downtime ETA for tomorrow?
<Kinnison> elmo: We're not sure yet
<Kinnison> elmo: it mostly depends on the librarian downtime
<kiko-afk> it shouldn't be too long if it's just a rollout. perhaps 20 minutes.
<SteveA> i think a standard roll-out, is 10-20 mins nowadays.
<Kinnison> elmo: I'll need to be able to stop the buildd sequencer
<SteveA> rollouts are often non-standard
<Kinnison> elmo: everything else I can do
<daf> kiko-afk: did you fix SIP yet?
<kiko-afk> daf, matsubara can use my laptop, so kinda yes
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  bug text pages simplification (r3092: Dafydd Harries)
* bradb & # lunch
<iwj> So, Malone is this marvellous cross-thingum tracker.  How can I record that https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325884 is my report upstream of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/26436 ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 26436 in firefox "gtkmozembed crashs with python" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> iwj: you can add a bugwatch.
<iwj> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc doesn't seem to describe a way to do it.
<SteveA> bugwatches don't work exactly the way we want them to right now
<SteveA> i don't think you can do it by email.  BjornT ?
<SteveA> BjornT is working on the new bugwatch stuff.
<iwj> So perhaps I would be better just writing a comment to that effect ?
<SteveA> can you add a watch using the web interface?
<SteveA> and I'll ask BjornT if the new watch stuff includes being able to add a watch by email
<daf> kiko-afk: sounds better than nothing
<BjornT> SteveA, iwj: no, you can't add watches by email atm, but it should be possible in the future.
<daf> SteveA: bug 30670
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30670 in launchpad "Launchpad developers should have admin privileges on staging" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30670
<SteveA> thanks daf
<iwj> By `add a watch' do you mean `link to other bug tracker' in the RHS portlet ?
<BjornT> iwj: yes
* carlos -> out. See you!
<bradb> Damn, it seems difficult to say to a bug reporter that their suggestion wreaks of featuritis.
* bradb ponders how to word this reply
<ogra> "this seems like a nice feature we might implement if nothing else is left to do" ;)
<bradb> heh
* bradb tries his hardest to follow How to Win Friends and Influence People.
<kiko> dale carnegie's mischeif
<kiko> mischief even
<ddaa> Depending on the inclination, the reply can be any variant of "that is an interesting suggestion, bu the current priorities of the project do not allow me to give it all the interest it deserves"
<kiko> bradb, also, isn't it reeks?
<ddaa> another useful technique is pointing out non-obvious complexities and asking for a more accurate specification, including use cases
<bradb> I guess it is.
<bradb> kiko: Dale would have told you not to correct me there :P
<kiko> I am your true friend
<ddaa> Eventually, if the user can point out a simple way to implement it and reasonable use cases, there's no reason not to do it except "sorry I do not not have the time to implement it at the moment"
* Kinnison installs dapper
* Kinnison eeps
<ddaa> The sad thing is that this is has been my reply for about any suggestion whatsoever in the past six months.
<bradb> There, I think I said it without coming across harshly.
<bradb> ddaa: That's some serious human relations fu!
<bradb> "current priorities of the proZZzzZZZzzZz..."
<ddaa> I'm not sure if I should be offended or find that funny.
<ddaa> Both, I guess.
<bradb> I was fairly serious actually. You're good with English.
<bradb> J'aimerais tre de mme en franais, par exemple.
<ddaa> Haha, you are trying to coax me through flattery!
<ddaa> Won't work!
<bradb> heh
<ddaa> bradb: just read and write french all day, read books in french, watch movies in french, and you'll be just as good in no time. Like 4 or 5 years.
<bradb> msant
<ddaa> that's very idiomatic :)
<bradb> I just broke up with ma blonde though, so I have slightly less full-time practice.
<ddaa> maybe you'd want to adopt my polish, she's got a better french than many of my compatriotes.
<bradb> language++
<ddaa> well, I might also point out that I'm the better french :)
<bradb> :P
<ddaa> fini de rigoler, y'a du pain sur la planche
<ddaa> damn, working on the importd->bzr stuff just makes me sick, always
<bradb> mdz: Do you still get timeouts searching Ubuntu bugs? (bug 28773)
<mdz> bradb: I haven't searched for any bugs yet this morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Admin pages for builders (r3093: Celso Providelo)
<mdz> bradb: I managed to load /distros/ubuntu/+bugs without a timeout just now; that wasn't possible before
<mdz> oh, I'm not logged in
<mdz> bradb: /distros/ubuntu/+bugs loaded for me after login too; took a very long time but no timeout
<mdz> bradb: just did a search with no timeout also
<mdz> though it wasn't 100% reproducible like the /+bugs one
<bradb> Okay, since it seems irreproducible now, I close it.
<kiko> bradb, I think salgado's vocabs changes will nail the remaining issues
<bradb> great
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/933 (Uppercase in bugtracker name causes System Error (IntegrityError)). r=salgado (r3094: Diogo Matsubara, Guilherme Salgado)
<kiko> rock and roll matsubara 
<matsubara> :)
<zyga> hello
<zyga> what is the estimated dapper translations open day?
<zyga> I need this to reply to the translators mailing list
* mdke hands zyga the standard "are we there yet?" t-shirt
* zyga puts the t-shirt into 'not yet' box and asks for any number of weeks to wait
#launchpad 2006-02-12
<Kinnison> ciau all
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/167652
<Mez> why does it show "unknown" or unavailable for chnages/gpgp key
<mpt_> Where is everyone?
<jamesh> here
<sivang> morning
<ajmitch_> mpt_: shh, you'll wake people up
<sivang> ajmitch_: lol :)
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> mpt_: i'm here!
<daf> good morning
<daf> mpt_: how was your gardening?
<mpt_> daf, pretty good
<mpt_> helped remove a fence, picked tomatoes, dug a potato patch, did some weeding
<daf> I expect it's quite warm for you right now
<mpt_> yeah, 25-ish
<mpt_> but now I'm back in Dunedin with the heater on
<daf> heh
<daf> ha, the wiki FrontPage links to https://launchpad.net/soyuz
<daf> oh, it doesn't
<daf> wow, there's a /bazaar
<mpt_> jamesh, seen the latest developments in that user certificate bug?
<mpt_> it's very odd
<jamesh> mpt_: I've got no idea about it.
<SteveA> mpt_: what's up?
<jamesh> mpt_: but without any way to reproduce, it is a bit hard to do anything
<SteveA> jamesh: do we still have __len__ in sqlobject?
<SteveA> my email server hasn't been receiving mail since last night, so i haven't seen recent checkins
<mpt_> SteveA, in some installations of Internet Explorer for Windows, Internet Explorer for Mac, and Safari, Launchpad apparently asks for a user certificate
<mpt_> which makes Launchpad unusable for the latter two
<SteveA> how does it ask for a user certificate?
<mpt_> I don't know
<jamesh> SteveA: I haven't merged it yet.  There were a few new occurrences of methods that sometimes return SelectResults and sometimes return a list
<jamesh> should go in today
<mpt_> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6659
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6659 in launchpad "Launchpad requests user certificate from Safari, MSIE/Windows, MSIE/Mac" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> jamesh: this is very important for stopping certain timeouts.  i want stu to put it into today's rollout, if that's possible
<SteveA> mpt_: how far along did you get with adding the custom +pagetitle views for different types of object?
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  I think I've got the last ones, so I'm doing a final "make check"
<mpt_> SteveA, I haven't started that, it's down about #5 on my priority list
<mpt_> make that #8
<jamesh> SteveA: I found that my original __nonzero__ implementation was actually issuing queries like "select count(*) from table where condition limit 1", which doesn't actually improve things
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> SteveA: I've got that fixed so that it issues "select id from table where condition limit 1", which was the original intent
<SteveA> mpt_: can we have a voice call?
<mpt_> SteveA, sure
<SteveA> mpt_: okay.  i'll finish my bowl of museli first, though
<mpt_> ok, call when ready
<sivang> hi daf , SteveA , jamesh
<SteveA> mpt_: to diagnose 6659 we should check whether it is a basic apache config issue, or something more to do with launchpad.
<jamesh> hi sivang 
<SteveA> mpt_: we can do this by putting up a static HTML page, and having apache configured to serve this at /ssltestpage.html
<SteveA> this page will include no images or style sheets.  we'll see if the reporters still have the problem then
<mpt_> SteveA, is that a job for elmo/Znarl?
<jamesh> mpt_: we can probably safely disable cert checking now
<SteveA> if so, it is something for the admins to look into further, as it is out of our realm
<SteveA> jamesh: right, we can also simplify our apache setup
<jamesh> mpt_: since we have nothing protected by the cert in production now
<SteveA> i wonder if Znarl is around yet, to discuss this
<mpt_> I can reproduce the problem with MSIE/Mac myself, so that should be fairly quick
<SteveA> mpt_: let's see if we can get some of znarl's time this morning to try simplifying the apache configuration
<mpt_> jamesh, oh, now I remember what you're talking about
<mpt_> from the time we used to have "Not Ready" for some things
<jamesh> mpt_: "https://launchpad.net/errors" required that you have a client certificate installed
<jamesh> that URL is gone now (the equivalent info being on chinstrap now), so we don't need to use a client cert
<mpt_> ok
<SteveA> mpt_: call?
<mpt_> sure
<carlos> morning
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [trivial]  fix SelectResults.__nonzero__ to not issue a count() query (r42: James Henstridge)
<carlos> SteveA: Hi, around?
<Kinnison> hmm, no stub
<Kinnison> we're meant to be doing the prod rollout in 30
* Kinnison goes to become sufficiently caffeinated
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix last few uses of SelectResults.__len__ in LP (r3095: James Henstridge)
<carlos> spiv: hi
<Kinnison> Has anyone seen stub?
<elmo> Kinnison: znarl is locked out of the window and can't do the upgrade
<elmo> err
<elmo> s/window/building
<Kinnison> elmo: aah
<Kinnison> elmo: so are we postponing the entire rollout?
<elmo> dunno where stub is - pls pass the message on
<elmo> Kinnison: that'd be nice, if you can
<Kinnison> elmo: well, I've not seen stub yet, so I'm guessing he'll turn up in a bit
* Kinnison has everything ready to suspend drescher if he does turn up
* Kinnison intends to kill -STOP the build sequencer in lieu of the ability to run its init script
<elmo> ok, gone
<elmo> (I left a note on emperor fro stub)
<Kinnison> cool
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [trivial]  actually remove SelectResults.__len__() now (r43: James Henstridge)
<SteveA> yay
<Kinnison> stub: Znarl can't make the rollout
<Kinnison> stub: elmo has asked if we can postpone
<SteveA> stub: for the next rollout, please consider jamesh's __len__ removal, and mpt's build-pages fix that is about to land
<stub> Kinnison: Do the Launchpad rollout another day this week? Or postpone the librarian disk firmware upgrade thingy until next week?
<stub> SteveA: Just looking at that now (the final __len__ patches)
<Kinnison> stub: he didn't make it clear
<Kinnison> stub: just that znarl can't make it
<stub> Kinnison: How much pain is involved in shutting down and starting everything up?
<SteveA> elmo: there seems to be some client-certificate oddness with launchpad.  i'd like to get the apache config simplified a little, while mpt is still here, so that mpt can test on the mac safari browser.
<SteveA> elmo: do you have time to do this now?
<Kinnison> stub: if we start in the next 10 minutes, very litle
<Kinnison> stub: if we wait until gone 10am, we have to wait for the archive to cycle which takes ca. 30m
<stub> Kinnison: I still have to tag the production release and run the test suite :-)
<Kinnison> stub: okay, can we delay for 1030 UTC?
<stub> Kinnison: I'm happy to postpone the rollout until tomorrow in case Znarl is available then. It gives people a bit of time to test the new __len__ updates for SQLObject too
<Kinnison> stub: that's fine by me too
<stub> In fact, since we want some of mpts code rolled out that hasn't landed yet, I think that is our best option
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> tomorrow, 0930 UTC?
<stub> Sounds good.
<Kinnison> cool
<stub> SteveA: Anyone going to cry if we leave the rollout until tomorrow?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> will the rollout be a lot of downtime?
<SteveA> if so, it should be announced in advance, seeing as we can plan it
<Kinnison> I'll let ubuntu-devel know
<SteveA> carlos: you should let rosetta-users know
<SteveA> and someone should let launchpad-users know
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> let's get the facts straight first
<SteveA> so, starting at 0930
<SteveA> estimated downtime is what?
<daf> don't we have a wiki page with a checklist of things that need doing for non-trivial downtime?
<carlos> stub: ?
<stub> SteveA: Downtime depends on the Librarian server maintenance if that goes ahead. So for this upgrade we need an ETA from Znarl (launchpad itself and the database will only need to be down 10 mins or so)
<Znarl> Back in the building.
<SteveA> hi Znarl 
<Znarl> Hello SteveA.
<SteveA> Znarl: there is some apache reconfiguration i'd like to try, related to launchpad, and related to an odd bug on safari and IE.  i want to try the reconfiguration while mpt is awake, so he can try it.  is it possible to try it out now?
<SteveA> also, we're discussing the rollout / librarian maintenance tomorrow, and what kind of notification we should give to users
<Znarl> We've moved the rollout/downtime?
<Znarl> SteveA : I really need to focus on the firmware upgrade, it's fairly important.
<SteveA> ok, the apache stuff can wait
<SteveA> Znarl: can you read the scrollback from where daniel said:
<SteveA> Kinnison stub: Znarl can't make the rollout
<SteveA> Kinnison stub: elmo has asked if we can postpone
<SteveA> maybe 60 lines up
<Znarl> I was let back into the building, so I can still do the upgrade.  I'll need 20 minutes of downtime on mizuho to do the upgrade.
<Kinnison> right, well we're stuck now for 30 minutes
<Kinnison> because cron.daily has begin for the distro archive
<Kinnison> so if everyone can be ready to start at ca. 10:30 we can start then
<Znarl> OK, fine with me.
<stub> ok
<stub> I'll tag.
<SteveA> how long will the downtime be?  do we need to notify people?
<SteveA> stub: will we still be able to upgrade some code tomorrow?
<stub> SteveA: less than an hour, so we can get away with channel notifications
<stub> SteveA: Code only, yes.
<Kinnison> right, so we're gonna roll out at 10:30
* Kinnison notifies ubuntu-devel
<SteveA> carlos: i think notifying rosetta-users would be nice.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so
<carlos> 10:30 UTC for 1 hour or so
<carlos> is that ok?
<stub> I've got r3084 with cherry picks of 3086, 3091, 3093 and 3095 requested.
<SteveA> Znarl, stub, Kinnison: starting at 10.30 UTC for 1 hour?  is that correct?
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison> I've informed #ubuntu-devel
<Znarl> yes
<SteveA> i'll mail launchpad-users
<Kinnison> stub: how many db patches does that include?
<stub> Kinnison: nfi
* stub checks
<SteveA> stub: what will be the effects on the wikis?
<stub> SteveA: read only mode while the db is down. Maybe 10 mins.
<SteveA> stub: how long is the webapp down for?
<carlos> sent the email to rosetta-users and ubuntu-translators mailing lists
<stub> Ahh sod - cant cherry pick 3095 doe to conflicts
<SteveA> what was the purpose of 3095?
<stub> __len__ updates will need to wait
<SteveA> oh, poo
<carlos> SteveA: do you need anything else from me? I need to go out for an hour or so
<SteveA> carlos: no, that's fine.
<carlos> ok, see you later
<SteveA> stub: how long will the webapp be down for?  10 mins again?
<SteveA> or the full hour?
<stub> SteveA: About 10 mins
<SteveA> ok
<mpt_> daf, ping
<Kinnison> stub: did you find which db patches will be involved?
<Kinnison> stub: I only need to know about schema changes
<stub> Kinnison: patches 16 and 17 are new and will be going out
* Kinnison syncs his rf mirror to see what those are
<stub> Anyone know how I specify a particular bzr revision in a config manager config file now? lifeless?
<Kinnison> stub: okay, thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> jamesh: stub can't cherrypick the __len__ changes due to conflicts
<jamesh> oh?
<jamesh> he'd probably need to pick both 42 and 43 together
<SteveA> i thinnk this is the launchpad changes
<SteveA> not the sqlobject changes
<Kinnison> stub: cron.daily is still in-progress, taking a while longer than usual this time due to new kernels
<Kinnison> stub: it's in the final phase, so it won't be more than 5 minutes (with a bit of luck)
<jamesh> SteveA: maybe some of my changes were to fix code newer than what's on the production branch
<Kinnison> stub: right, cron.daily finished
* Kinnison quiesces the ftpmaster
<stub> Ok. Just building the tree on emperor
<SteveA> jamesh: okay.  i guess we'll leave __len__ for now, and get it landed in the next rollout
<jamesh> what were the conflicts in?
<stub> Scheduled launchpad shutdown in 10 mins
<Kinnison> ftpmaster is locked down ready
<jamesh> it may be that the conflicts can be ignored
<Kinnison> SteveA: are you an lp-u moderator? I've posted to it but it's being held in a queue
<Kinnison> SteveA: I hadn't realised it would be held
<daf> mpt_: pong
<Kinnison> SteveA: it's about the rollout
<SteveA> Kamion: i'll see to it
<mpt_> daf, SteveA suggested we should talk about people vs. users, but I'm about to fall asleep
* Kinnison waves at stevea.. I'm over here
<SteveA> mpt_: it can wait for another day
<mpt_> daf, in how many more hours will you start work again? 22? 23?
<SteveA> Kinnison: done
<Kinnison> SteveA: ta
<daf> mpt_: 23 or so, yes
<mpt_> ok, talk to you then
<daf> ok
<mpt_> In the meantime, read through the WhyTheSmegAmIHere spec
<mpt_> if you're not familiar with it
<daf> I'm not
<mpt_> because it partly overlaps
<mpt_> but it's partly na?ve as well
<daf> overlaps what?
<mpt_> the spec SteveA says you're writing
<mpt_> about people vs. users
<daf> ah, right, yes
<mpt_> 'night
<daf> night
<stub> launchpad and the librarian is all down down - kicking of the database update
<daf> dive dive dive
<mpt_> And as a result, we've gone from copyright 2004-2006 back to 2004-2005
* mpt_ has an eye for the truly unimportant issues
<cprov> morning, dudes
* stub taps his foot impatiantly waiting for patch-40-17-0 to apply
<Kinnison> is Znarl doing the librarian stuff on mizuho already?
<stub> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> cool
<Znarl> Looking good on my end.
<Kinnison> Znarl: the firmware went on okay?
<Znarl> Yes.  Doing final checks now.
<Kinnison> rocktastic
<Kinnison> stub: how's the db?
<stub> Kinnison: I messed up the shutdown procedure a bit, so the authserver managed to reconnect and lock the person table. The upgrade is proceding again.
<Kinnison> stub: heh
<SteveA> jamesh: hi.  i don't see an oops report on the launchpad list.
<Znarl> Finished!
<Kinnison> Znarl: cool
<Kinnison> stub: eta?
* stub shrugs
<Kinnison> heh
<stub> Waiting on the peope table to update. Won't know until it is done. Shouldn't be more than a few mins - there are only 150,000 or so rows
<Kinnison> right
<Kinnison> and emperor is def' busy?
<Kinnison> it's not sat waiting for someone else?
<stub> Yup. Just taking its sweet time because that table has triggers on it
<Kinnison> heh
<stub> And aide.real chewing away on the box isn't helping either (thats some sort of security checker, isn't it?)
<Kinnison> yeah
<Kinnison> intrusion detection
<stub> Looks like the librarian disk updates have worked
<Kinnison> excellent
<mpt_> popes, emperors, and aides
<mpt_> and librarians
<stub> and a bishop
<Kinnison> the baby eating bishop of bath and wells
<stub> Grrrr.. hurry up... I'm hungry!
<Kinnison> stub: bored now
<matsubara> hey mpt_, thanks for contributing on the LaunchpadBugTriage wiki. 
<stub> Have to remember to disable that trigger next time we add a column to Person... this sucks :-(
<SteveA> stub: which trigger is that?
<mpt_> matsubara, thanks for fixing lots of bugs!
<SteveA> the one to maintain the virtual table for person vocabs?
<stub> SteveA: Yup. The only reason for this taking this long.
<sivang> matsubara: there's a LaunchpadBugTriage special wiki? 
<stub> yay.
<matsubara> sivang: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadBugTriage
<stub> schema update done.
<cprov> mpt_: ping, do you have time to discuss a bit of "+builds cleanup" ?
<stub> fti indexes refreshed
<stub> permissions rebuild
<Kinnison> so are we back?
<stub> db back online.
<stub> librarian config needs tweaking... bah.
<Kinnison> yell when db and librarian are both up and I'll test ready to reenable ftpmaster
<stub> librarian back online
<stub> Kinnison: Go for it
<Kinnison> stub: coolio
<stub> Launchpad is back online
<stub> That should be everything
<mpt_> cprov, my +builds branch is up for review at the moment
<cprov> mpt_: do you think it covers the last developers request ?
<cprov> mpt_: cleaner and wide page layout, most of them.
<mpt_> cprov, no
<mpt_> That requires a higher authority
<cprov> mpt_: ehe, how do you mean ?
<mpt_> as in, it's not the sort of thing I can fix in the short term
<mpt_> long term there are many pages which should have a wider layout, +builds being one of them
<cprov> mpt_: ok, it makes sense, I'm looking forward to get it branch in RF, thank you
* Kinnison has reenabled the ftpmaster roles
<Kinnison> it's all good
<niemeyer> Good morning!
<cprov> well done, guys, prodution looks perfect again
* cprov is happy to have no gina records in +builds
<Kinnison> cprov: thanks for your work on the UI
<ogra> cprov, thanks for changing the order to "newest on top" ... was a bit painful to get to the last page to see the recent builds :)
<cprov> Kinnison: my job anyway, thank you, stub and Znarl for driving the process vey well
<cprov> ogra: you're welcome to enjoy the Soyuz pages, file bugs, make it your home ;)
<Riddell> please disable account https://launchpad.net/people/niggerplz which has been adding wiki spam to FirefoxNewVersion
<ogra> will do :)
<ogra> Riddell, lets put it on the CC agenda to have a proper process ... i guess we'll face this more often in the future ...
<Riddell> that's unnecessary burocracy
<ogra> hmm ...
<stub> I can disable it, but it isn't as if they can't just create a new account to annoy us with
<Kamion> ogra: the CC is entirely uninterested in dealing with this
<ogra> Kamion, oki
<Kamion> spammers are obvious and can clearly be dealt with by admins rather than having to wait two freaking weeks for a CC meeting every time
<ogra> Kamion, i dont want to bring it up on every meeting ... but it would be nice to have a definition from which point on we consider someone harmful ...
<SteveA> Kamion: would it be CC business if the user had signed the CoC ?
<ogra> i.e. my spam definition might differ from yours ...
<Kamion> ogra: *shrug* it passes beneath my "don't care" threshold right now, and I think really it's obvious most of the time
<Kamion> SteveA: no, but if they were an Ubuntu member then it would be
<ogra> also who can request deletion of launchpad accounts ...
<daf> SteveA: hmm, I would expect a .txt file about using configuration files
<stub> Riddell: deactivated for what that means
<daf> SteveA: i.e. the LP config file
<SteveA> stub: interesting... http://dodgeit.com/run/checkmail?mailbox=niggerplz
<SteveA> stub: we might want to ban dodgeit.com mail addresses from the signup process
<stub> ogra: Requests like that should go to the launchpad@lists.ubuntu.com list, and I'll handle them. We can work out UI and processes if certain requests become too common
<stub> SteveA: Sure. There are several domains like that.
<SteveA> daf: there is a .txt file about it i think.  launchpad/configs/README.txt
<daf> ah
<daf> http://bugmenot.com/view.php?url=launchpad.net
<ogra> stub, but by which value do you judge if the request is valid ? 
<stub> SteveA: Create a bug please, and I'll add the other domains I'm aware of to the list
<ogra> (apart from coming from a canonical employee)
<stub> ogra: The reason a trusted user gives for the action.
<SteveA> stub: ok
<daf> SteveA: I mean from a code point of view
<daf> canonical.config contains doctests
<SteveA> daf: this is infrastructural stuff maintained mainly by stub and other infrastructure people.  i don't think we need to change it right now
<salgado> cprov, will you ping me when you have some time to work on MirrorManagement?
<cprov> salgado: give some min, also need your help in some regexp, 10 min ok ?
<daf> SteveA: sure -- once I found the tests, it was clear how to use it
<salgado> cprov, sure
<SteveA> daf: by all means, add a pointer to them in the standard system doc directory
<daf> ok
<carlos> SteveA: Hi, Do you have sometime to talk about bug #4814 ?
<SteveA> stub: adding subscriber is taking a long time
<SteveA> stub: like 10s
<carlos> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/4814
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30722  <-- for anon mail boxes
<SteveA> carlos: i'd rather not do work on that right now.  i want to land some security fixes first.  is it urgent for you?
<carlos> SteveA: do we have the infrastructure to implement it?
<SteveA> not yet
<carlos> SteveA: spiv asked me to stop using that way to check the security in other parts of Rosetta as part of one review he just did for me
<carlos> SteveA: Ok, I thought it was a matter of teach me how to do that, I will note that to spiv
<carlos> SteveA: it's not urgent but interesting to simplify a bit our code and tests
<SteveA> i agree, carlos
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> we shall make this simpler, but not today.  i need to improve the infrastructure first
<carlos> I will note that on the bug report as I thought the infrastructure was already there
<daf> is person.hasTeamParticipation(team) the standard way to ask "is person X a member of team Y"?
<daf> it seems to me it wouldn't check whether the membership is active or not
<stub> The TeamParticipation table is a cache - there shouldn't be inactive memberships in it
<daf> ok, so that's the correct thing to do?
<daf> I suppose 'team in person.teams_participated_in' would be the other way
<stub> Dunno the current preferred spelling :-) security.py code should have examples of the preferred spelling
<stub> daf: That would be very inneficient
<daf> c.l.security.py?
<daf> hmm, that uses user.inTeam
<daf> I'll use that
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> that's the public API for checking team membership
<SteveA> daf: also, see the error page view code
<SteveA> daf: this shows how we check whether the logged in user is a launchpad developer.
<daf> good idea
<SteveA> daf:         self.specialuser = getUtility(ILaunchBag).developer
<SteveA> webapp/error.py
<SteveA> the advantage here is that this is checked once per request
<SteveA> not once per paragraph-of-text
<daf> lovely
<daf> you're suggesting add a similar attribute to FormattersAPI?
<SteveA> no
<daf> hmm, no, that's instantiated each time
<SteveA> i'm suggesting that the Formatters thing checks the launchbag
<SteveA> to see if the logged in user is a developer
<daf> oh
<daf> misread that code
<SteveA> and, it can do that as often as it likes
<daf> stub: if I add a new required configuration option, do I then need to update all the config files by hand?
<daf> stub: i.e. there's no inheritence mechanism and there's no way of propagating things automatically
<stub> daf: Update staging's config. I prefer to do the production configs myself.
<daf> ok
<stub> daf: No inheritence mechanism, which sucks but is working well enough for noone to bother improving.
<daf> it's justthat the test runner is complaining about missing required valud
<stub> Need to add the options to the testrunner section of default/launchpad.conf
<daf> ah
<elmo> I'm getting timeouts on things like: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/klogic/+pots/klogic/en_GB/+translate
<elmo> reproducably
<SteveA> elmo: got an oops code?
<elmo> OOPS-38C229
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-07/C229
<SteveA> but we'll have to wait for it to rsync
<elmo> ok, it's not actually, like, important to me, it just seemed a kind of basic page to be timeouting, so I wanted to whine in case it was part of a more generic problem
<SteveA> the translation pages are a big problem
<elmo> ah, ok
<SteveA> i'm interested to see what exactly was being slow
<kiko> hello there
<SteveA> elmo: you can do so too: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi, enter the oops code there
<elmo> SteveA: remind me why we do this on chinstrap rather than the apps servers themselves?
<SteveA> i guess we need to wait another 2 mins
<SteveA> elmo: on what app server would it run?
<SteveA> do we want to rsync between app servers?
<elmo> well, both, so you'd have to try it on two boxes
<SteveA> right now, there is no data we need to keep on an app server
<elmo> ah, I suppose there is that
<SteveA> but we certainly want to keep oops reports
<elmo> it's just the log rsync is kind of expensive is all
<elmo> but if it's data we want to keep, fair enough
<SteveA> we have analysis scripts that analyze the day's data
<SteveA> and the week's oops data
<SteveA> so we need all the reports in one place
<kiko> I've considered that as well, but we'd either need shared storage or an rsync
<SteveA> so, no need for it to be chinstrap as such
<elmo> (but getting you guys a box of your own just moved up my todo list :p)
<SteveA> but it needs to be a backed-up machine that developers only have access to that we can run scripts and cgis on
<stub> elmo: The log rsync can be optimized by only syncing todays and yesterdays directories, and we can rotate the .logs more often
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-02-07/C229  <-- the last statement took ages
<daf> using -u might help if we're not already
<kiko> YES
<kiko> YES
<kiko> YES!
<kiko> librarian build logs are now viewable through the browser!
<kiko> the end of the 5 dialogs of hell!
* SteveA --> lunch
<kiko> cprov, are you doing any UI work or can I help fix +build to link to the right binary?
<SteveA> stub: we could also prune the old logs that are on the app servers
* SteveA --> really lunch
<cprov> kiko: +build ? isn't it already fixed ? yes, you can 
<cprov> kiko: I have bug 30621 partially fixed and i'm helping salgado with MirrorManangement
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30621 in soyuz "glibc changelog seems to list two versions and have eaten a line for the changelog" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30621
<kiko> cprov, cool, thanks.
<daf> elmo: there is a bug open on that OOPS
<daf> elmo: thanks for mentioning it, though
<elmo> clearly, what we need is turing complete system that analyzes the oops when it happens and jumps you to the malone bug if it's known
<elmo> but until then, daf will do ;-)
<daf> good idea
<daf> :)
<daf> I can then be reconfigured to work on another non-turing-complete task
<kiko> okay let me fix these ridiculous broken links
<kiko> hey BjornT 
<Keybuk> ugh
<Keybuk> where did the dapper "pybaz" package come from?!
<kiko> you lack of faith is disturbing
<elmo> Keybuk: how do you mean?
<Keybuk> elmo: it conflicts with my python2.4-bazaar package
<elmo> Keybuk: oh, well it comes from Debian
<Keybuk> ah, the source of all that is good, evil, misguided and strange
<elmo> it just hadn't built before 'cos python was broken
<elmo> then python got fixed, we switched to soyuz and the build got retried
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: let's talk bug 3796?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<bradb> kiko: Sure.
<kiko> we discussed at some point making status be a property. how do you guys feel about that a few months down the road?
<raphink> hi
<raphink> I need some help
<raphink> ;)
<bradb> kiko: Sounds like the right idea to me.
<raphink> my launchpad page has been bugged for a few days now
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/people/raphink
<raphink> I've filed a bug for that
<raphink> assigned to jamesh 
<raphink> is there a way this can be fixed in the db before fixing the bug more widely?
<raphink> I kind of need my LP page to work :s
<daf> raphink: what's the bug number?
<raphink> daf: wait I'll find it
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i think a property would be a quite good idea. it's a rather easy fix, and it makes it clear that bug is a duplicate.
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30316 daf 
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30316 in launchpad "Launchpad Developer page won't load" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<raphink> I guess apart from the bug in LP, there might be something in the db that have my page fail to load
<raphink> I think it's linked to the calendar
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: would any of you have time free to implement the change (i.e. not ruining your current priorities) or should I try and get someone else to do it?
<raphink> so maybe my calendar stuff can be nuked in the db
<daf> oh, right, I remember now
<bradb> kiko: Over the next few months, sure.
<BjornT> kiko: i don't think i'll have time to do it
<raphink> daf: do you think something can be done?
<kiko> next few months? it will be christmas by then!
<raphink> lol
<daf> raphink: hmm
<bradb> kiko: Well, you said "how do you guys feel about that a few months down the road?" :)
<daf> raphink: I don't understand the problem well enough, really
<daf> jamesh: are you around?
<kiko> bradb, a few months down the road from when WE DISCUSSED IT!
<raphink> daf: well I have stuff in my calendar (which are passed though) that seem to make LP crash on my page
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, within a few months i could implement it as well, but i was talking about the near future :)
<bradb> kiko: oh, heh
<raphink> daf: so if the bug can't be fixed fast enough in LP, maybe the calendar entries could be nuked from my profile
<kiko> heh
<bradb> kiko: I'm focussed on making bug listings not look like poop, so I don't have much time to do it RFN.
<kiko> BjornT, do you think you could outline in the relevant bug a plan to fix it? that shouldn't take too long
<kiko> bradb, that's fine
<BjornT> kiko: sure, i'll do that today or tomorrow
<kiko> thanks man
<kiko> I will find a champion for that feature!
<raphink> daf: I've tried to ping jamesh but he didn't answer :s
<kiko> raphink, that's because some of us actually sleep sometimes :-P
<raphink> kiko: I tried yesterday, and 2 day ago
<raphink> kiko: I happent to sleep sometimes too ;)
<kiko> in that case you should escalate the matter to SteveA 
<daf> it is a nasty bug
<raphink> I've seen other pages fail like mine around on LP
<raphink> not a lot, since few people use the calendar
<raphink> but still
<raphink> the feature is there, and it crashes
<daf> a better temporary solution in my opinion would be removign the calendar portlet from the person page
<raphink> that's what I asked daf , as a temporary solution
<raphink> daf: just so I can access my page :s
<daf> I mean that I suggest that rather than deleting stuff from the DB
<daf> kiko: what do you think?
<raphink> hmm
<kiko> I have a biased opinion on the calendar.
<kiko> (I personally think it is of very limited usefulness)
<daf> well, currently it's breaking other stuff
<raphink> I just wanted to try the feature for fun
<raphink> and it broke my page
<raphink> so I hvae more than a biased opinion on it ;)
<kiko> can we band-aid it?
<raphink> I can't
<raphink> closed source :p
<kiko> shucks, you're right!
<daf> kiko: my band aid is to remove the portlet from the person page
<kiko> that is a rather drastic bandaid
<daf> you said it is of very limited usefulness a minute ago :)
<kiko> matsubara, can you keep an eye on bug 3796? if BjornT's plan isn't rocket science we might be able to pull it off in the 3rd world
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<raphink> hm
<raphink> I'm trying to access my calendar manually and remove the entries
<raphink> might work
<raphink> can't nuke events in the calendar!
<matsubara> kiko: I'll take a look at it.
<raphink> there's no option for it
<daf> raphink: what page are you looking at now?
<raphink> daf: I went to launchpad.net/people/raphink/+calendar manually
<raphink> and am trying to change some stuff see if I can fix 
<matsubara> kiko: what BjornT's been planning?
<raphink> daf: seems the cal doesn' tlike stuff on several days
<matsubara> kiko: nm. found out on the comments.
<daf> https://launchpad.net/people/raphink/+calendar/events/798/+display
<raphink> daf: changed the meeting to 1 minute long instead of 2 days, and it fixed it
<raphink> lol
<daf> ha
<raphink> just doesn't like events lasting several days
<daf> something like that
<raphink> I'll update the bug with this info
<daf> thanks!
<daf> I was just about to ask you to do that :)
<raphink> hehe ;)
<raphink> daf: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30316 clear enough?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30316 in launchpad "Launchpad Developer page won't load" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<daf> raphink: looks good
<raphink> daf: hope it helps fixing :)
<daf> raphink: perhaps file a separate bug on not being able to delete events?
<raphink> at leats my page works now
<daf> yeah, I'm glad you found a workaround
<daf> stub: it seems that when you use login(), LaunchBag.developer doesn't get updated
<raphink> mhm
<mdz> bradb: OOPS-38B317
<bradb> mdz: I can't see that OOPS yet. What happened?
<kiko> bradb, you can see it in 5 minutes.
<bradb> yeah
<mdz> bradb: timeout
<mdz>  /+addsubscriber
<mdz> the usual people selector timeout, I assume, but you did ask me yesterday
<bradb> salgado: There are more people vocab optimizations on the way, right?
<kiko> BjornT, tell me about your current work on watches?
<salgado> bradb, no, everything's on production already. and that OOPS-38B317 was caused by contention, because I just tried it here and it run pretty fast
<kiko> contention caused by what, I would like to know.
<kiko> stub, is it possible to find out what queries lock what tables the most?
<salgado> me too
<kiko> perhaps a statistic of queries holding locks over time?
<kiko> as in: this query held a lock on the person table for more than 5 seconds 381 times
<kiko> etc
<BjornT> kiko: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugWatches should give a pretty good description. i've started to implement it, and will fill in the implementation part of the spec soon.
<kiko> great
<kiko> is there anything I can do to help you out?
<BjornT> kiko: no, not at the moment. or maybe one thing, do you see any reason not to add 'Launchpad Usage' flags to distributions? currently only products can define whether they use malone or rosetta officially.
<kiko> BjornT, I don't think we plan/planned on having multiple distributions any time soon
<kiko> so I am not sure that's a priority. it is definitely useful if we find out distributions choose not to use our services
<kiko> but being derivatives, it might make sense to.
<kiko> are you talking about non-derivative distributions registered?
<BjornT> kiko: well we alrady have debian and ubuntu, one usese malone, the other not.
<kiko> I see your point.
<BjornT> they other way would be to special case debian and assume that everyone else uses malone
<BjornT> although by the looks of it, nexenta seems to have their own bug tracker
<kiko> I have a bad feeling about that, so perhaps the flag is a good idea.
<kiko> are you interested in piggybacking it on your work?
<BjornT> yes, it makes sense for me to add it, since i want to use the flags
<kiko> then if you think it makes sense, I can only support your effort. 
<BjornT> cool
<kiko> daf, you need to talk to be about this malone change that takes a month to produce, I want to know what sort of rocket science is involved in it!
<kiko> is there anything I can do to help there?
<cprov> SteveA: I'm leaving now, could you please take care of any requests for me ?
<kiko> as in, mail me or ask me tomorrow, cprov? I think I can do that. :)
<kiko> talk to be? daf I meant talk to ME!
<daf> kiko: yo
<kiko> yo ^5er
<daf> kiko: I've been busy with other things
<daf> I need to get a clean diff against RF so that the bradster can look at it
<kiko> aha. so why not prop up what you have for review?
<daf> I did, but Brad got conflits
<kiko> conflicts are a normal part of life, but they are usually solvable
<kiko> how about you get that up so we can land these changes this week?
<seb128> grumpf
<kiko> the other thing is that bradb can review your code even if conflicted
<kiko> it only requires looking at a diff in principle
<daf> well, that's what I thought :)
<seb128> seems that http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20183 has not been imported with the migration
<Ubugtu> ubuntu bug 20183 in firefox "firefox 1.4.99 upgrade still have compreg.dat, creates issue" [Normal,Needinfo]  
<kiko> daf, I agree. what should we do?
<seb128> do you have an import feature or something like that to import it now?
<kiko> seb128, yes, it is a trivial thing, but it will help if you email jamesh CC: launchpad-users, launchpad
<seb128> why the Cc on the users list?
<daf> kiko: I can merge RF and give Brad a new diff
<kiko> so other people that have the same problem may feel motivated to speak up?
<kiko> daf, that sounds like an excellent plan!
<seb128> k
<kiko> daf, i know this is going to reflect poorly on me, but remind me, what does your patch do? :)
<kiko> is it bug 6572?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6572 in malone "In distribution bug searches, it should be possible to filter out bugs with upstream tasks" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6572
<daf> yes
<kiko> oh I so love that answer
<bradb> kiko: When I review, I start by looking at the UI.
<kiko> bradb, that is fine. you can start by reading the diff when the UI is momentarily unviewable, however.
<kiko> that will make sure everybody's time is optimized.
<kiko> (and in the bigger picture, every time you bounce something back to someone without doing at least some work on it, it costs us all -- avoid the roundtrip if you can)
<kiko> said with the best possible intentions
<kiko> daf, I am going to use this cool Malone feature, "assign task", to keep track of that bug. do you approve?
<kiko> BjornT, I might like to talk to you on the phone today, would you have some time  free?
<daf> kiko: let's give it a whirl
<BjornT> kiko: sure. you could call me in 10 minutes if you want
<daf> Seveas: if you haven't switched Ubugtu over yet, the new bug export interface is live
<Seveas> daf, I'll make the switch :)
<daf> cool
<salgado> hey bradb, that new +packagebugs page looks really nice. 
<kiko> daf, it works!
<bradb> salgado: Thanks.
<salgado> bradb, how much work do you think it is to use that same layout in the other reports?
<daf> kiko: golly
<bradb> salgado: The plan is to standardize it into macros once I've completed the experience. Right now, I'm working on the advanced search page.
<salgado> ah, right. I thought that code was in macros already
<Seveas> bug 1111
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1111 in gst-plugins0.8 "doesn't extract last track" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1111
<Seveas> new code is live :)
<daf> bug 1
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1 in Ubun "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<daf> awesome
<daf> is it me, or is it faster now?
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> +packagebugs is interesting.
<bradb> I know what "interesting" means :)
<kiko> it has Open, Critical, Unassigned and In progress.
<kiko> Critical there is a bit confusing to me.
<Kamion> "Ubun"?
<bradb> kiko: Why's that?
<kiko> I am not sure if it is critical and open, critical and unassigned, critical and in progress...
<Seveas> btw: /+text only works on launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text, not on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1/+text
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1 in Ubun "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<kiko> it does not fit well in my mental model of status.
<kiko> I like the feature, just confused by that column
<kiko> oh
<kiko> wow
<bradb> BOOM
<kiko> why did you keep navigation to the right?
<daf> Seveas: true -- I could make that show the task if you really want
<kiko> also
<kiko> there could be bullet items in the "Other packages" portlet
<kiko> it is currently a bit mishmashed
<bradb> kiko: Because that's where the prototype showed it to be.
<kiko> should be an easy fix
<kiko> mmmm
<Seveas> daf, I don't need it, I just noticed :)
<bradb> Yeah, the packages are already marked up as a list.
<Seveas> @reload bugtracker
<Seveas> bug 1
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kiko> I think keeping navigation to the right is a better strategy..
<kiko> errr
<kiko> to the left..
<Seveas> Kamion, it's called Ubuntu again :)
<bradb> kiko: Er, not "navigation", per se, but the actions menu.
<bradb> I dropped the sitemap portlet, because that thing makes no sense to me.
<kiko> I am actually trying to say that if a 2-column layout is adopted, we should put the portlets on the left.
<kiko> the main reason for that is that it avoids layout bugs with unwrapped text.
<Kamion> the search results on +packagebugs are really weird
<kiko> (which will happen often with tables and links in narrower windows than 1280x1024)
<Kamion> base-config in ubuntu    0    1    0    0
<kiko> as I said
<kiko> critical is weird.
<ddaa> kiko++++++++
<bradb> kiko: Sure, I don't mind putting it on the left.
<kiko> I also didn't quite expect that report to be the first page
<kiko> I think the individual per-package reports are outstanding
<Kamion> kiko: more than just what you said; Open=0 Critical=1 makes no sense at all
<kiko> but they are a bit hidden -- we could perhaps find a way to have a good default view and allow the user to choose later.
<kiko> Kamion, it sort of does if it is critical and fixed. :)
<bradb> Hm, those were intended to be Critical and Open. Must be a bug.
<bradb> And I was planning on making the space above that table look a little less uninspiring. Not yet sure how.
<kiko> daf, seb128: in bug 6572, should the bug summary be altered to "open upstream tasks" instead of just "upstream tasks"?
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<daf> kiko: yes
<kiko> bradb, would there be a sensible default view?
<bradb> I could do an even better +packagebugs table with a two-column layout, actually.
<kiko> thank you daf.
<daf> kiko: except that open doesn't include needsinfo (suck)
<kiko> ah.
<daf> kiko: but that's a different story
<bradb> kiko: I thought a sensible default view was to give the user an overview of all the packages they're involved in. What do you think a better default view approach would be?
<kiko> daf, what else has been going on in your world?
<seb128> kiko: right,"open" makes sense for it :)
<daf> kiko: meeting summary, linkification of oopses, sql results test case, test cases for optional branch title, people and users spec
<kiko> bradb, I think offering a menu of choices is kind of 80s UI, we could probably offer him the bugs in packages with most bugs, or the package he last looked at, or something smarter
<daf> (oh, and bug triage / bug triage tools / bug text pages)
<kiko> bradb, a bit of handwaving there but I hope you see what I mean
<kiko> daf, ah, you're working on linking to oops.cgi? how's that?
<daf> kiko: done
<daf> there's some ugliness in the test cases
<bradb> Hm, worth pondering. I'm not sure I agree yet that that's a better approach. But I don't necessarily disagree either. (I love being vague.)
<kiko> daf, how does it work?
<bradb> kiko: What about, say, showing the most critical bugs assigned to you on the packages you're interested in?
<bradb> (by default, i mean)
<daf> kiko: extends fmt:text-to-html
<bradb> With links to an overview and other packages from there.
<kiko> bradb, perhaps the distro team would be a good source of suggestions
<kiko> daf, ah, sweet
<bradb> true
<daf> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJXft15.html
<kiko> I like the indentation fix
<daf> 'twas a tab
<kiko> daf, the tests look fine to me.
<daf> I don't like this setDevelore stuff
<daf> setDeveloper
<kiko> daf, I don't care about that /at all/
<daf> I think login() should be updating that
<Kamion> +packagebugs is certainly a lot better (in terms of actually being able to get at the information) than anything we had before; my main issue with the current interface is that actually doing a bug triage session involves dozens of extra clicks to get at the actual bug lists
<kiko> you could update sampledata how...
<daf> you think it's a sampledata thing?
<kiko> daf, ah. so test@canonical.com is a launchpad developer already?
<daf> yeah
<kiko> that is an infra bug
<kiko> file it and XXX it
<kiko> do you want review on that code?
<daf> yes
<kiko> one moment then
<daf> please
<kiko> why two entries in launchpad.conf?
<daf> one for default, one for testrunner
<kiko> okay.
<daf> duplication is evil
<daf> stub says it's not too bad in this case
<daf> and there's nobody to work on some funky inheritance thing
<kiko> I guess it's okay.
<kiko> there are bigger fish to fry
<daf> yeah
<daf> well, it's not me that has to update the 5 production configs, so I can't complain
<kiko> I can't sign off on the regexp, but if it works r=kiko.
<bradb> Kamion: You're not alone: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MatthewPaulThomas/DesignProblems (mpt kicks ass)
<daf> kiko: that's what tests are for :)
<bradb> We've been collecting evidence of the clickable problem. Point #2.
<daf> bradb: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9YxTQc.html
<kiko> regexps are tricky to test completely
<daf> true
<daf> but we can add regression tests if it goes wacky
<bradb> s/clickable/clickage/
<bradb> daf: Thanks, looking now...
<kiko> BjornT, is bug 6667 part of this work, or futured?
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<kiko> daf, agreed. fine with your patch, looks nice.
<daf> Seveas: did you see that?
<daf> kiko: thanks
* BjornT takes a look
<Kamion> bradb: my offhand suggestion would be to expand out the bug lists inline in that table
<Kamion> (but what do I know)
<kiko> Kamion, can you clarify?
<BjornT> kiko: a fix for bug 6667 is in the review queue already
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Kamion> kiko: under each package in the enormous table https://launchpad.net/people/kamion/+packagebugs, I'd like to see a list of the open bugs there so that it doesn't take 84 clicks to get at all my bugs
<bradb> Kamion: Your idea seems sound to me. We are wrestling against the performance constraint to gradually (hopefully?) provide pages showing you as many bugs as you want to see.
<bradb> The ultra-conservative 20 bugs per page seems really fast on staging.
<Kamion> performance> understood
<bradb> Today, I can make batch size a config file option.
<bradb> To give stub a knob to play with, so to speak.
<jbailey> Oh, hey.  My launchpad is still logged in.  Thanks for that. =)
<bradb> jbailey: I think sessions expire after 60 days now.
<jbailey> bradb: Cool.
<daf> if non-explicit logouts occur, they're probably bugs
<jbailey> I'm trying to understand the relationship between assigned bugs and subscribed to bugs.  I'm apparnetly subscribed to 300 odd bugs, which I need to reduce to a set of bugs that I actually care about.
<jbailey> I seem to be subscribed to bugs that I reported, and I think I may be subscribed to bugs that are assigned to me.
<bradb> jbailey: Define "bugs that I actually care about".
* daf hugs email.message_from_string
<jbailey> bradb: I'm not on the distro team, but still hack on Ubuntu occasionally.  There used to be a wider scope of things that I'd follow than I do now, and I want to reduce my bug list to that set.
<Seveas> @reload bugtracker
<Seveas> bug 6667
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6667 in malone (upstream) "Make watching GNOME bugs more efficient by doing just one buglist.cgi request" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6667
<jbailey> So since I'm going to touch 300+ bugs, I'd like to do it right the first time. =)
<daf> Seveas: cool
<bradb> jbailey: Do you want to see only bugs assigned to you?
<jbailey> bradb: Should bugs only be assigned to me when I've actually said that I will fix them?
<bradb> jbailey: Malone doesn't enforce that constraint one way or the other.
<jbailey> bradb: I don't know yet.  I still don't understand the semantics of subscribe to something versus assign to me.
<bradb> jbailey: Subscribe == Cc, assign == responsible to fix.
<jbailey> Ah, okay.  So this is probably a conversation to ask mdz then to make sure I'm consistant with others on the distro team.
<jbailey> bradb: Am I automatically subscribed to bugs when they're assigned to me or when I report them?
<jbailey> Or is that a separate mechanism?
<daf> bradb: can I search for bugs by whether they're private or not?
<bradb> jbailey: You're "implicitly" subscribed to bugs to which you're assigned, i.e., you're not "officially" in the Cc list, but you'll get the bugmail.
<jbailey> bradb: Okay, cool.  I seem to have been subscribed to them in the past, but I'll drop that from bugs where I reported them.
<bradb> daf: Not currently, though I can make that part of the shiny new Advanced Search UI I'm currently working on.
<daf> bradb: cool -- in the meantime, can you think of a private bug off the top of your head?
<daf> ah, 5751
* bradb has little memory for bug #'s.
<daf> I looked in the channel log for a bug Ubugtu couldn't access :)
<bradb> heh
<Seveas> bug 1, #3, 5751
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3 in rosetta "Custom links for each translation team." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<Seveas> -Ubugtu- Error: This bug is private
<Seveas> (Yes, ubuntu can now insta-flood any channel :))
<Seveas> ubugtu*
<jbailey> bradb: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/20893 has a task open for Debian but doesn't seem to have noticed that the remote bug is fixed.  Is this a bug?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 20893 in glibc libc6 "Please conflict with libterm-readline-gnu-perl << 1.15-2" [Major,Fix released]  
<bradb> jbailey: Basically, yeah. Debian synching doesn't happen right now.
<bradb> Known issue.
<seb128> is there any syncing happening atm?
<bradb> I don't know for sure, but I don't think so.
<jbailey> bradb: 'kay, thanks.  And it seems that it correctly doesn't show up in my lists once I unsubscribe from it and resolve the task assigned to me.
<jbailey> thanks
<bradb> no prob
<kiko> BjornT, I think you are a star
<bradb> seb128: Right, according to the last comment in bug 6667, we've disabled our checkwatches.py script.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6667 in malone "Make watching GNOME bugs more efficient by doing just one buglist.cgi request" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6667
<seb128> yeah, that's was I thought :)
<kiko> seb128, jbailey: look to BjornT to fix the watches code to sync debian too, it's on his plate
<jbailey> Mmmm plate.
<kiko> indeed that is suggestive
<BjornT> seb128, jbailey: even when the fix for 6667 lands, and the watches get updated again, there won't be any real syncing done, though. i'm currently working on that part now, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugWatches
<seb128> the frame on the right will display the watch status though, no?
<BjornT> seb128: yes it should
<jbailey> "This bug has not yet been reported in malone (upstream). Do you want to report it?" in 30621. and it has a button that looks like a text box.
<jbailey> What does that mean? =)
<seb128> jbailey: that your URI has an incorrect part
<jbailey> Oops, it seems I didn't hit "stop" fast enough to keep it from sending the request when I discovered that it was a button.
<seb128> like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pygtk/+bug/28788
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28788 in pygtk "Run make check during package build" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<seb128> it's on pygtk
<jbailey> Oh, I see!
<seb128> if you replace it by "gedit" it'll say the bug is not on gedit
<jbailey> I hadn't noticed that I couldn't just randomly change the bug number in the URL before.  I guess I'd always been within the same package.
<jbailey> Thanks. =)
<seb128> np :)
<bradb> daf: Amazingly, this patch still seems to be in conflict. I guess I'll just review the non-user visible bit of it.
<daf> bradb: !!!
<daf> wtf
<daf> hmm, I'll try that ancestor thing
<daf> bradb: does https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileuq8o7U.html apply cleanly for you?
<bradb> daf: Nope.
<daf> meh
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-batch-size-config-option $ utilities/paste < patch_output 
<bradb> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bradb>   File "utilities/paste", line 40, in ?
<bradb>     form = (('title', sys.argv[1] ), ('content', sys.stdin.read()))
<bradb> IndexError: list index out of range
<bradb> daf: Shouldn't that Just Work?
<daf> give it a title
<daf> or fix it to not need one :)
<bradb> daf: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7VFtSB.html
<daf> I don't understand that at allI don't understand
<daf> yay irssi
<daf> I'll think about it over lunch
<bradb> daf: Do you have a few minutes for a real-time review right now?
<daf> ok, fire away
<bradb> +        self.form_params = form_params
<bradb>          form_params.update(getWidgetsData(self, self.search_form_schema))
<bradb> Maybe self.form_params could be set after the .update? It seems to read a little weird to assign a local var to an instance var, and then reference the local var again.
<bradb> Or even drop the local var.
<daf> I guess I could move it later on
<daf> yeah, the local var could be dropped
<daf> it's just a matter of the local var being shorter within the same function
<daf> bradb: ok, I just made a new branch of RF, and my patch applied
<daf> bradb: I'm stumped
<bradb> Strange.
<bradb> +                NOT EXISTS (SELECT * FROM BugTask WHERE BugTask.bug = Bug.id
<bradb> +                AND BugTask.product IS NOT NULL)
<bradb> You might want to check with stub on if there's a faster way to do that. (e.g. Need it be "SELECT *" instead of, say, "SELECT id"?)
<daf> yeah, the SQL is dodgy
<bradb> Premature optimization, root of all evil, etc., except that Launchpad's current performance is the root of all evil. :)
<daf> heh
<bradb> Same with:
<bradb> +                EXISTS (SELECT * FROM BugTask WHERE BugTask.bug = Bug.id
<bradb> +                AND BugTask.product IS NOT NULL AND BugTask.status IN (%s))
<bradb> +                ''' % ', '.join(sqlvalues(*statuses)))
<bradb> +    >>> params = BugTaskSearchParams(searchtext="mozilla-firefox", user=None)
<bradb> +    >>> params.unfixed_upstream_task = True
<bradb> unfixed_upstream_task should be added to the BTSP API
<bradb> And passed in as an argument, instead of set as an instance variable after the fact.
<bradb> Same with .without_upstream_task
<daf> ah, right, makes sense
<bradb> daf: Also, it looks like this search API will not show for /distros/ubuntu/+bugs, when it probably should.
<bradb> s/search API/search UI/
<daf> no, it won't, and yes, it probably should
<daf> but you think the approach is sane?
<bradb> Yeah, though I'd rename the UI elements. Upstream Status (*) any () fixed () not reported upstream (showing the radio buttons vertically, of course.) What do you think?
<jbailey> Interesting.  bug 11685 shows up in my list twice when I'm looking through my subscribed to list by date order: https://launchpad.net/people/jbailey/+subscribedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&batch_start=40&batch_end=60
<Ubugtu> malone bug 11685 in glibc "libc6: Bug (+fix) in readdir() due to getdents()" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/11685
<bradb> A little _(what's this?)_ link beside that filter option for extra bonus points.
<jbailey> Ubugtu: thanks.
<daf> bradb: sounds good to me
<daf> bradb: maybe rather than two extra parameters on BTSP, it should be a tristate thing
<bradb> daf: True. Mapping the API to the UI sounds like a good idea.
<bradb> daf: You should be able to add a field to the search schema to render this widget.
<bradb> Because it's a simple radio button widget, nothing fancy.
<daf> search schema?
<bradb> daf: IBugTaskSearch
<bradb> It's the schema used for rendering search forms.
<daf> ok, and how does the  IBugTaskSearch know how to render the widget?
<bradb> daf: The schema is associated with the view.
<bradb> Then in bugtask-macros-buglisting.pt, you an see the _widget references.
<daf> ah, right
<bradb> e.g.
<bradb> <tal:block content="structure view/unassigned_widget" />
<bradb> daf: Have a look at IDistroBugTaskSearch and IUpstreamBugTaskSearch to see how they're plugged in at the right moment to render appropriate search widgets.
<bradb> There's also IPersonBugTaskSearch
<daf> thanks for the tip
<bradb> no prob
<daf> hmm, would this make sense as an IDistroBugTaskSearch thing?
<daf> since this filtering only makes sense for packages
<bradb> daf: yes, i believe that's the right idea
<daf> cool
<jbailey> Oh, I see.  It shows up once in my subscribed list for each task that exists on the bug.
<bradb> jbailey: yeah, suckage. also known issue.
<jbailey> ah, really?  I wasn't able to find it when searching for 'subscribed' under malone.
<bradb> I don't recall offhand if there's a bug open on it. /me checks.
<Kamion> jbailey: (it's not specific to the subscribed bug list.)
<jbailey> Ah, that's probably why.  Thanks.
<jbailey> Down under 300 subscribed bugs.  I'll try to reduce by another 50 after lunch. =)
<bradb> Hm, can't find an open bug on that problem.
<jbailey> bradb: Do you want me to file something so that it doesn't get lost, or are you just going to make  note somewhere?
<bradb> jbailey: Sure, can you please file a bug?
<jbailey> Will do!
<bradb> mercy
<bradb> Right, I'm hungry. See you at the resto, jbailey.
* bradb & # lunch
<jbailey> bradb: Yup.  See you shortly! =)
<Kinnison> kiko: Do you know where cprov is?
<kiko> yes, he's out on leave this afternoon. arranging to get married, I believe.
<Kinnison> kiko: aha, I shall mail him then
<kiko> good plan
<kiko> salgado, how's MM shaping up?
* ddaa found that all the cvs imports from savannah were broken
<ddaa> fixing them...
<ddaa> ah, email error reporting, that would be kinda useful for importd methink
<salgado> kiko, problems. twisted problems
<kiko> salgado, that is disturbing
<kiko> talk to me
<SteveA> ddaa: it's a good place to start.  that's what we started with for launchpad, until we came up with something better suited to multiple app-servers and richer reports.
<salgado> something is calling deferred.callback() a second time
<SteveA> kiko: we should have a phone or skype call in a while.
<kiko> salgado, is this something we should reconsidered
<kiko> ah
<kiko> salgado, code problems, or design problems, or infra problems?
<salgado> code problems
<ddaa> SteveA: did lifeless talk to you about getting jamesh to work on Launchpad status reporting for the Branch Puller?
<SteveA> ddaa: yes he did
<SteveA> ddaa: jamesh's main and most important responsibility is supporting the work you're doing on the importd infrastructure
<kiko> salgado, solvable? what will they require?
<kiko> SteveA, seconded. let's not distract jamesh from what is most important, please
<SteveA> ddaa: in addition, you can call me if you want to talk over issues you're coming up against, and it is night time for jamesh and lifeless
<salgado> kiko, well, first I need to find where the problem is
<SteveA> kiko: yes, we're all agreeing with ddaa
<SteveA> and lifeless
<kiko> salgado, why has noone else run into this problem?
<SteveA> the launchpad status reporting is a part of what the branch puller needs
<kiko> is this a one-of-a-kind tool?>
<salgado> kiko, because it's a problem in the code I wrote?
* kiko laughs 
<kiko> ai ai
<kiko> salgado me mata
<salgado> or maybe in the urlProber.py cprov wrote
<SteveA> salgado: ping me if you want another pair of eyes
<kiko> salgado, why don't you share your code
<salgado> I do share with people who ask. :)
* Kinnison grins
<kiko> I'd rather you were more promiscuous
<kiko> even if that gets me to the quotes page
<Kinnison> you know it's going to
<salgado> okay, okay. here it is: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyXfi0m.html
<salgado> aparently, something inside ProberFactory is calling self.deferrec.callback() before the call issued inside ProberFactory.parseResult()
* Kinnison always gets confused by all the callbacks etc in twisted. cprov or spiv will probably be able to help the most
<SteveA> salgado: can you insert calls to get a traceback in each case?
<SteveA> that will show you the stack that caused the call each time
<salgado> right... I'll try that
* salgado takes the easiest path and use root powers to change system libraries
<kiko> thanks for that email, Kinnison/.
<Kinnison> kiko: you're welcome.
* Kinnison has to leave now in order to make it to another appointment
<Kinnison> I'll have my phone with me if anything is needed
<Kinnison> Otherwise I'll see you lot tomorrow morning
<Kinnison> ciau
<kiko> night
<Kinnison> night kiko
<bradb> kiko: I've got a little patch to move batch size into the config files. Can I land it and email stub, or should I email stub before landing it?
<kiko> stub has a week's notice, I'd land and mail.
<bradb> will do, thanks
<kiko> thanks for asking, most reasonable.
<SteveA> bradb: land it and add to staging and development configs
<SteveA> bradb: leave it out of production configs
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> what's the benefit of having batch size in the config file?
<bradb> Consistency. It's a knob we need to turn to see how many bugs we can list on one page before things explode.
<bradb> The more bugs we can list, the easier life will be for Ubuntu devs.
<SteveA> you mean that it is tied to timeouts
<bradb> Yeah.
<SteveA> is this just for bug listings?
<bradb> Yeah.
<SteveA> ok.
<SteveA> does the config file setting clearly indicate that it is just for bug listings?
<bradb> it's called buglist_batch_size, so yeah
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> sounds good
<bradb> cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  add a buglist_batch_size config option, (r3096: Brad Bollenbach)
<bradb> Truncate me.
<kiko> does anyone know what revision made it into production
<ddaa> okay, the imports from savannah appear fixed
* ddaa -> dinner
<kiko> ddaa, when did you plan on leaving london for the march sprint?
<kiko> has anyone booked yet?
<ddaa> kiko: why are yoo picking at me?
<ddaa> and no, I haven't booked yet.
<kiko> I particularly like you 
<kiko> bradb, have you?
<kiko> are you planning on leaving saturday or sunday?
<bradb> kiko: I've booked
<kiko> tell me all about it
<ddaa> bradb: which hotel?
<bradb> ddaa: Same as the Distro sprint, I presume (from SteveA's email to launchpad@)
<kiko> bradb, what dates?
<bradb> checking
<lifeless> kiko: ddaa will be there till the 28th
<kiko> oh right.
<lifeless> ddaa: I just now sent the email about the bzr planning days
<ddaa> ha?
<ddaa> really?
<lifeless> which we discussed on IRC back in jan
<ddaa> I have something planned for the 25th...
<bradb> arriving on the 12th at 7:30AM, leaving on the 25th at 2:00PM
<kiko> thank you bradb
<ddaa> not terribly important though
<bradb> no prob
<lifeless> ddaa: read the mail, it may not be an issue
<ddaa> read the mail
<ddaa> I'll cancel my previous plan ("fte de l'internet" with some ubuntu-fr guys in the city of the next RMLL)...
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> maybe I can do it, if I really want...
* bradb heads off, later all
#launchpad 2007-02-05
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83342 in launchpad-bazaar "Strange ": (Optional)" artifact on branch registration page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83342
<ryanakca> hmm... any way to have a revision/commit removed from launchpad?
<Nafallo> ryanakca: undo your changes and commit -m 'undo last revision' and push again? :-)
<spiv> There's an "uncommit" command.
<spiv> (in bzr, that is)
<ryanakca> Nafallo: but then, couldn't someone just download the source from launchpad... and go back... and the go back to the current version?
<ryanakca> or no?
<Nafallo> ryanakca: probably :-)
* ryanakca has a pretty NickServ password in his source that I wouldn't want someone to get his hands one
<Nafallo> dooh!
<ryanakca> SSHHH!
<ryanakca> s/one/on
<spiv> I *think* that uncommit, folowed by "bzr push --overwrite", will update the branch on launchpad correctly, although the revision will still exist in the repository most likely.
<Nafallo> why not just change the password? :-)
<ryanakca> Nafallo: hmm... kk
* ryanakca never thought of that one 
<Nafallo> :-P
<mpt> danilos: "For Evolution, Launchpad currently recommends translating Hoary evolution."
<mpt> Hoary? Really?
<Nafallo> lol
<ryanakca> mpt: ouch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83350 in launchpad ""Link to Any Package" forbidden, "Link to Ubuntu Package" not" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83351 in malone "Distinguish Rejected/Fix Released bugs in list of suggestions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83357 in launchpad ""Link to Ubuntu Package" doesn't allow choosing a release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83359 in rosetta "Explain how suggested translatable package is derived/changeable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83359
<mpt> Ah, I feel much better now :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83360 in rosetta ""Used elsewhere:" and "Suggestions:" sections begin with a stray blank line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83360
<Bhaskar> when will solved the problem of queue bug i.e download po and mo?
<Bhaskar> stub: still problem?
<stub> Bhaskar: Should be fine now. There are no more outstanding fixes pending.
<Bhaskar> stub: but i m not getting po and mo 
<LaserJock> danilos said early UTC Monday
<stub> I'm not sure why he would say that - nothing related from him or Carlos on the list of fixes to put into production.
<LaserJock> hmm, well I don't know
<LaserJock> I just lurk around here
<stub> Maybe didn't get a fix completed, or maybe forgot to add it to the lists... 
<LaserJock> what's the difference between edge. demo. and beta. ?
<Fujitsu> Beta has the new shiny UI... Edge seems to have some newish features... Demo is on another DB, I think... Not sure, exactly.
* ajmitch hadn't really heard of edge or demo
<Hobbsee> oh cool, edge does exist.
* Hobbsee wonders what hte new features are
<ajmitch> no idea, I can't really login :)
<ajmitch> ignore that, it seems to be living now
<Fujitsu> apport uses edge for submitting bugs, but that's about the extent of my knowledge.
<mpt> edge.launchpad.net updates every day or so, whereas launchpad.net updates every couple of weeks
<mpt> demo.launchpad.net is used for demoing Launchpad to large projects
<stub> Hobbsee: Not much at the moment - the production system is only a few revisions away from the bleeding edge that is edge.
<Hobbsee> stub: ahhh...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83372 in malone "Go to next / previous bug in search results without jumping back to search page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #42409 in launchpad-bazaar "Uncaught xmlrpclib.ProtocolError in BranchStatusClient.mirrorFailed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83376 in launchpad-bazaar "Browsing bzr branches from a project page changes the "root"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83376
<carlos> morning
<Bhaskar> carlos,hello
<ddaa> Hello there
<jml> ddaa: hello!
<ddaa> hey jml, how's weather in the UK?
<jml> ddaa: I wouldn't know! I'm in Australia.
<ddaa> jml: isn't .au in the UK?
<jml> ddaa: no.
<jml> ddaa: we share the same Head of State
<thumper> british empire yes
<ddaa> why would you celebrate the Queen Birthday, then?
<thumper> they love her :)
<jml> ddaa: an extra day  off,  of course
<ddaa> thumper: I though that the UK was known as "what's left of the british empire after everybody else had the good sense to leave" :)
<thumper> nah UK is scotland, england, wales and northern ireland
* thumper checks his sarcasm meter
<ddaa> I hope the southern irish don't feel left out too much
<jml> not at all.
<thumper> ddaa: not heard of the IRA?
<ddaa> thumper: what is your sarcasm meter telling you?
<thumper> ddaa: it's in that grey area
<jml> ddaa: you see, there is this thing called the Commonwealth Games. Australia remains a member of the Commonwealth so we can thrash the English (and NZ) at _yet_ _another_ major sporting event.
* thumper awaiting the rugby world cup in paris
<ddaa> jml: I see, that makes perfect Australian sense.
* thumper hoping we won't loose to the frenh again :(
<jml> ddaa: exactly!
<jml> ddaa: actually, one of my ambitions is to get the French to take up cricket and beat the English international test team.
<ddaa> It involves a lot of beer, running into people at high speed, and kicking the shit out of English, I like it!
<jml> imagine the humiliation
<ddaa> cricket's too complicated for the French
<ddaa> most of them do not even properly understand soccer
<ddaa> well, that was fun
<ddaa> thumper: I'm concerned about your sarcasm meter... if I only put it in the grey area
<thumper> ddaa: it is hard to determine sarcasm purely over IRC
<ddaa> that means that whenever it goes red, there's no need to check it out
<thumper> detection is much better over the phone
<ddaa> right
<jml> speaking of which...
<thumper> ddaa: speaking of which, did you want a chat before the meeting?
<ddaa> oh well, just to make things clear, I was sarcasting since "how's the weather in the UK?"
<jml> ddaa: do you have a skype id?
<ddaa> jml: david.allouche, I think
<mantiena> Hi all
<thumper> hi mantiena
<mantiena> danilos: roseta export still not fixed ?
<ddaa> thumper: did I?
* ddaa scratches head
<thumper> ddaa: it was a question, not responding to a request
<thumper> according to skype the only two david allouche's are in isreal
<ddaa> mh
<thumper> you moved lately?
<ddaa> won't move there
<ddaa> stupid religious fanatic government
* ddaa checks out his skype
<ddaa> yeah my account is "david.allouche"
* thumper trying
<ddaa> thumper: but indeed, with my name, I'd have little trouble getting there.
<thumper> ddaa: User not found
* ddaa connects
<jml> thumper: there's a third in Toulouse.
<ddaa> what with Toulouse again??
<ddaa> some acquaintance of me stopped calling me because he thought I had moved in Toulouse...
<mantiena> carlos: hi, are you online ?
<carlos> mantiena: hi, yes
<mantiena> mpt told me, that you probably know when roseta export will work, so, I'm asking :)
<carlos> I have the fix done, but I need to get someone from our QA team to review it and apply it on production
<jml> ddaa: ah. found you.
<mantiena> carlos: ok, thanks for info
<carlos> mantiena: btw, it's being reviewed right now
<mantiena> carlos: please anounce here when fix will be comitted
<carlos> mantiena: ok, anyway, I will announce it in mailing lists too
<Bhaskar> carlos, i have so urgent to download po , but i could not get success from several days, when i can get?
<Bhaskar> carlos, i have urgent to build my project but i have no updated po
<carlos> Bhaskar: we have a problem right now with the exports, the fix is being reviewed right now by our QA team and I hope it will be deployed later today
<carlos> Bhaskar: is it an Ubuntu .po file?
<Bhaskar> carlos, schooltool po
<carlos> then I don't have any workaround, sorry. I will do my best to have it solved today, that's the only thing I can tell you right now...
<Bhaskar> carlos, best of luck ,for your success today
<carlos> thank you
<seb128> hi carlos
<carlos> seb128: hi
<seb128> carlos: any news from feisty on rosetta?
<carlos> seb128: I need to check with Stuart, he did another opening test this weekend
<carlos> stu1: ping
<stu1> carlos: just finished - 25 hours
<carlos> stub: 25 hours?
<stub> 07:15:49 INFO    Starting...
<stub> 07:15:49 INFO    Filling POTemplate table...
<stub> 07:15:49 INFO    Filling POTMsgSet table...
<stub> 07:16:36 INFO    Filling POMsgIDSighting table...
<stub> 07:17:10 INFO    Filling POFile table...
<stub> 07:17:52 INFO    Filling POMsgSet table...
<carlos> how's possible that it took only 3 hours for Edgy and it's taking now 25 hours?
<stub> 07:43:58 INFO    Filling POSubmission table with active submissions...
<stub> 20:51:27 INFO    Filling POSubmission table with published submissions...
<stub> 23:35:58 INFO    Filling POSelection table...
<stub> 08:34:41 INFO    Updating POFile's statistics
<stub> 08:34:41 INFO    Done...
<carlos> oh, right
<carlos> the fucking statistics....
<carlos> hmmm and also published submissions...
<stub> There is a trigger on posubmission that might not have been there last run
<carlos> stub: the statistics could be handled like we did for Edgy, disable them and do the update later once launchpad is back online
<carlos> which one is it?
<carlos> let me check..
<stub>     mv_pofiletranslator_posubmission AFTER INSERT OR DELETE OR UPDATE ON posubmission FOR EACH ROW EXECUTE PROCEDURE mv_pofiletranslator_posubmission()
<carlos> oh, that one...
<carlos> stub: could we disable it while opening Feisty?
<stub> carlos: It would take just as long as we would need to rebuild the materialized view afterwards.
<stub> What is the problem with 25 hours btw?
<carlos> stub: will you have launchpad down for 25 hours?
<carlos> stub: last time I checked, you said we need to turn it down to execute the script
<stub> Ok. I forgot this involved downtime :)
<carlos> stub: if we disable the trigger, could we rebuild the  view with launchpad online?
<stub> I think so, yes. And it is worth timing the rebuild anyway as I could be wrong about the rebuild time.
<carlos> stub: ok, so, could you do another timing without the trigger so we can schedule the opening?
<carlos> stub: you can also disable the statistics refresh
<stub> We also want the code to rebuild the view so we can confirm the results are correct. Disabling statistics seems pointless as that was near instantaneous.
<carlos> stub: that's something the statistics script will recalculate later so we don't need to waste time with launchpad offline to do that
<carlos> oh, right, sorry, I misread the output you pasted...
<SteveA> BjornT_, spiv: is there a review team meeting now?
<stub> carlos: The big problem though is filling POSelection, clocking in at 9 hours. Disabling the trigger won't help that at all.
<spiv> SteveA: there should be, yes.
<SteveA> lifeless is traveling
<spiv> Although seeing as it's 9pm, I won't be too disappointed if there isn't ;)
<SteveA> and he asks that someone allocate reviews during the next couple of days
<SteveA> until he gets home
<carlos> stub: any suggestion (other than implementing the DB schema changes we plan to do)?
<BjornT_> SteveA, spiv: since jamesh doesn't seem to be here either, maybe it's better to have it later today with flacoste and salgado instead?
<BjornT_> spiv: (meaning you won't have to attend)
<BjornT_> SteveA: i can allocate the reviews
<spiv> BjornT_: sounds ok to me.  For the record, I don't have any issues to raise this week.
<stub> carlos: Some more statistical output from the script would have been useful - so we can see the number of rows actually being inserted, updated etc. at each stage.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> jamesh will be in brazil later
<carlos> stub: I could prepare a fast patch to add that
<carlos> stub: would be possible to get write access to the language pack db so I can do the testing while adding more info?
<mantiena> SteveA: labas
<SteveA> sveikas!
<mantiena> SteveA: still not in Lithuania ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57391 in launchpad-bazaar "Message column on branch summary list should honour newlines in log messages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57391
<stub> carlos: you don't have access to that database already?
<carlos> stub: only in ro mode and as rosettaadmin
<carlos> stub: that doesn't allow me to do translation opening
<carlos> stub: or at least, if I have such access, you didn't tell me the user that would give me it
<stub> carlos: Quickest way of getting the rowcount is to query cursor.rowcount after the query has been executed
<stub> That will give the number of rows affected by the previous UPDATE or inserted by the previous INSERT
<stub> The language openig script connects as the rosettaadmin user though. What postgres user do you need access as?
<carlos> is it?
* carlos checks
<stub> do you want to examine the existing database, or should I kick off a rebuild?
<carlos> kick off a rebuild, please
<carlos> stub: ok, I don't know why, I thought we were using another user
<carlos> stub: anyway, I will need that you disable the trigger once the rebuild is done
<SteveA> mantiena: no, I won't be back until the EuroPython conference in Vilnius
<mantiena> SteveA: EuroPythion will be in Vilnius ? When ?
<stub> carlos: That will be just over two hours, so I'll do it after dinner
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: In the mean time, I'm going to prepare a patch to add more verbose output
<carlos> stub: thank you
<cprov> good morning folks !
<SteveA> mantiena: http://www.europython.org/  9-11 july
<gnomefreak> how do i get in touch with stub?
<spiv> gnomefreak: email is best.  stuart at canonical.com.
<gnomefreak> spiv: ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83405 in malone "Impossible to burn about is the software (bug in cdrecord)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83414 in blueprint "Mail handler crashes if it receives a empty mail body" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83414
<daviey> Hi, is it possible to change your profile alias? ie the first part of your email address that gets embedded
<mrevell> daviey: hi
<mrevell> If you click
<mrevell> "Personal Details"
<mrevell> in the left-hand menu, you'll see a box called, "Name"
<mrevell> Enter you new profile name in there
<daviey> mrevell, thanks - got it! l)
<mrevell> then click the "Save" button at the bottom of the page.
<mrevell> Cool :)
<daviey> ;), i had an embarrasing one as i needed to use a hotmail addy as my usual was blocking launchpad
<mrevell> Aha :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83422 in malone "Targeting sourcepackages in distroreleases using the email interfaces crashes the email handler" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51494 in malone "Emailinterface fails to file a 'backported' bug. (dup-of: 83422)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51494
<BjornT_> flacoste, jamesh, salgado, SteveA: how about a reviewer meeting in one hour? (i.e. 1530 UTC)
<flacoste> BjornT_: fine with me
<salgado> BjornT_, sounds good
<BjornT_> cool
* carlos_ -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83426 in malone "Issuing the 'affects' command before a 'bug' command while editing multiple bugs using the email interface shouldn't crash." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83426
<BjornT_> jamesh, flacoste, salgado, SteveA: review meeting in a minute
<flacoste> meeting time?
<BjornT_> yeah, let's start the meeting
<BjornT_> == Agenda ==
<BjornT_> * Roll call * Next meeting * Queue status.
<BjornT_> so, who's here for the reviewer meeting?
<salgado> me
<flacoste> me
<salgado> jamesh is downstairs with niemeyer; both sprinting
<BjornT_> thanks salgado
<BjornT_> * Next meeting
<BjornT_> since lifeless should be back next well, i think we'll have the next meeting (next monday) at the regular time, 1000 UTC
<BjornT_> we talked about changing the time before, and i'll bring it up again to see if we can find a time where you guys can attend as well.
<flacoste> ok
<BjornT_> * Queue status
* flacoste mumbles something about being awake this morning at 1000UTC but with a baby in his hands
<BjornT_> the queue currently contains 17 unreviewed branches, but i still think it looks better than last week, since there aren't many branches over the time limit
<salgado> yeah, I have one or two over the limit, but I'll review them today
<BjornT_> there are three really old branches, one in jamesh' queue, and two in kiko's
<flacoste> they are all cprov branches
<BjornT_> salgado: maybe you can ask jamesh about the reviews he has in his queue? i.e., are he going to review them soon, or should they be re-assigned?
<salgado> cprov, are you waiting for them to review these branches or is there something blocking their review?
<cprov> salgado: branch are ok, waiting for their review
<flacoste> cprov there is a >5k lines patch (archive-rework) there is no way you are going to get kiko to review that!
<salgado> BjornT_, okay, I'll talk with jamesh
<flacoste> kiko has trouble finding the time to review a miserable 187 lines fix-it-friday patch ;-)
<BjornT_> thanks salgado 
<cprov> flacoste: that was a promise :), no seriously, changes are trivial and the code is already tested in dogfood
<flacoste> ok, then keep nagging hime :-)
<cprov> sure, james is also around. I may meet him personally before thursday to sort this out.
<BjornT_> the rest of the branches look quite good, there are a few branches that are slightly over the time limit (assigned to jamesh, SteveA and salgado), so let's keep up the good work and try to have all branches below the limit next monday!
<flacoste> BjornT_: i have another question for cprov
<BjornT_> flacoste: go ahead
<flacoste> there is another soyuz branch in needs-replys state: malcolmcleaton/launchpad/malcc-fixes
<flacoste> who is going to handle this since malcom left?
<cprov> flacoste: let me check
<flacoste> that branch is 112 days old
<cprov> flacoste: uhm, it's a fix in deathrow, with extra comments from spiv. I'll assume that too
<flacoste> cprov: thanks
<cprov> flacoste: np
<flacoste> BjornT_: i am done
<BjornT_> cprov: so that means that you will take responsibility to land it?
<cprov> BjornT_: yes, I will deal with the review comments from spiv
<BjornT_> cool, thanks
<BjornT_> * Other business
<BjornT_> any other business?
<BjornT_> 5
<BjornT_> 4
<BjornT_> 3
<BjornT_> 2
<BjornT_> 1
<BjornT_> ok, meeting over. thanks for coming!
<salgado> thanks BjornT_ 
<flacoste> thanks BjornT_
<eamonn> hi all. I'm having a bit of trouble with a very basic aspect of launchpad. I'm trying to mirror a tiny project -- a python module -- from my own personal subversion repository to launchpad, but it hasn't worked.
<eamonn> the project I've created is here: https://launchpad.net/itunes-export/
<ddaa> eamonn: it needs some manual operation
<ddaa> I'm the one operating it
<ddaa> been very busy lately making the whole mirroring thing work better, and this stuff fell a bit on the wayside
<ddaa> will do the maintenance right now
<eamonn> Ah, ok. I thought it was just me. The code is at https://wiki.eamonnsullivan.co.uk/svn/itunes-export/trunk/ But launchpad is saying it got a "connection refused." 
<ddaa> whut?
<eamonn> Since this is literally the computer in my bedroom the likelihood of user error is high...
<ddaa> you registered a bzr branch right?
<ddaa> this is a svn repo
<eamonn> I did, but that wasn't working either. So it gave me the option to mirror CVS, subversion, etc, when I set up the trunk.
<ddaa> to get an import from svn you need to fill the svn details in a product series, typically trunk, for your project
<ddaa> it's "Testing"
<ddaa> meaning that I have not yet manually operated it
<ddaa> I have a patch in the pipe that will make launchpad explain the status better
<ddaa> on the other hand, the branch your created https://launchpad.net/~eamonn-sullivan/+branch/itunes-export/trunk is useless
<ddaa> you should move it to the "obsolete-junk" product
<eamonn> will do. And then what should I do?
<ddaa> wait for the import to get done, if it fails for some reason, I will let you know
<ddaa> the status of the product series will change to "Test Failed" if there is a problem.
<eamonn> thanks. Trunk moved to obsolete-junk.
<ddaa> eamonn: you should also clear the bzr branch link in https://launchpad.net/itunes-export/trunk
<eamonn> ddaa, done. Thanks for the help!
<ddaa> eamonn: sorry for the delay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83488 in malone "Implicitly unsubscribe bug contact when bug is Rejected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83488
<ddaa> eamonn: okay, your import was tested good. I set it up to run in production asap.
<ddaa> the import system is doing a batch of updates at the moment, so it may take some time before it gets processed, but it should be online tomorrow.
<ddaa> eamonn: the import will be updated every 24h, if you want a more frequent sync, just ask me.
#launchpad 2007-02-06
<meatballhat> any Launchpad pros about?
<meatballhat> anyone around who'd be willing to pop into a LoCo Team's meeting this Wed at 0100 UTC ??
<meatballhat> seriously ... we'll feed you virtual pizza  :P
<meatballhat> if anyone reads this and is willing to throw some pointers at our LoCo Team about using Launchpad, we'd much appreciate it if you'd show up at 0100 UTC in #ubuntu-ohio  :D  Cheers...
<Bhaskar> stub, still problem to download po and mo of schooltool?
<stub> I haven't heard anything more.
<mruiz> hi, someone know who I must contact if I have problems with my ubuntu.com email account?
<mdke> mruiz: what sort of problems
<mruiz> mkde: mail delays
<mdke> it's "mdke"
<mdke> mruiz: are you sure the mail is being delayed at the Ubuntu server?
<mdke> mine are coming through immediately, afaics
<mruiz> mdke: yes, I'm waiting for a lot of emails (Keysinging) and only I don't received my ubuntu.com emails
<mruiz> mdke,  ups.. keysigning!
<mdke> mruiz: you can ask the nice people in #canonical-sysadmin. I think it is likely to be caused by you setting your @ubuntu.com address as your preferred launchpad address, which is not allowed and can break things
<mruiz> mdke: ... interesting answer :) thanks!
<carlos__> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<cowbud> anyone care to explain why I can't set a bug to confirm do I need to be a part of the ubunteneros now or something?
<mruiz> mdke -> processing bugs! ;-)
<mdke> cowbud: no you don't. Which bug?
<mdke> mruiz: tickets, I'm not subscribed to the ubuntu-website tickets, so I only those now
<mdke> only saw*
<cowbud> anyone I pick I don't see where to set the bug to confirmed..
<cowbud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/82335
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82335 in network-manager "network-manager should not set offline mode when it manages no device" [High,Unconfirmed]  
<cowbud> take that one for example
<mdke> you see where it says "Affects network-manager", next to "Unconfirmed"? You click on that
<cowbud> hah wow
<cowbud> sad times
<cowbud> maybe I should go to bed :) 
<mdke> well, perhaps it isn't as obvious as it could be
<mdke> maybe it could have an expand arrow by it
<cowbud> I thought if I clicked there it would take me to an overview of network-manager bugs
<cowbud> so I never did..
<mdke> you could report a bug on malone and explain that. I think it is valid
<cowbud> alright 
<cowbud> :) 
<cowbud> mdke: :) someone submitted the bug in 2005 and it has 9 duplicates
<mdke> hah
<mdke> cowbud: what number is it?
<cowbud> 1095
<cowbud> https://launchpad.net/malone/+bug/1095
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1095 in malone "Unnecessarily difficult to find how to change status or reassign a bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<mdke> thanks
<mrevell> cowbud, mdke: Thanks for raising the bug. I don't know if you know, but we're working on a new UI for Launchpad, which fixes issues such as this.
<mrevell> I know that's not much help for now, but we are working on it :)
<cowbud> does it also fix the issue of people submitting bugs not able to select the distro? :) 
<cowbud> i.e. edgy feisty dapper 
<mrevell> cowbud: tbh I'd need to check that.
<cowbud> it makes triaging not so much fun 
<mrevell> cowbud: mpt may be able to answer your question. He's our UI guru.
<cowbud> ok
<mrevell> mpt: cowbud asks if the 1.0 UI allows users to select the distro affected when submitting a bug.
<cowbud> mpt: do you know if the UI updates being done to malone are going to include the ability to have people submitting bugs to select which version of ubuntu they are using? i.e. edgy, dapper, feisty
<mpt> cowbud, no
<cowbud> that way people who triage can also search for just feisty bugs etc. I know there are bugs for that..
<cowbud> is that ever going to make it in?
<mpt> cowbud, yes :-)
<cowbud> yAy
<cowbud> :)
<mpt> but it's separate from 1.0
<cowbud> well as long as it is going to make it in :) 
<cowbud> at some point
<Ubugtu> New bug: #1095 in malone "Unnecessarily difficult to find how to change status or reassign a bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095
<mpt> cowbud, it's bug 424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 424 in malone "Bugs have no fields to specify package or product versions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/424
<cowbud> thanks
<oojah> kiko: Thanks for sorting my project support request.
<Mez> hmm. with the whole "Launchpad emails" (@ubuntu.com/@ubuntu.org) I'd like to set my ubuntu.com as my primary email (so that I dont get my "container" email account used!) is it not possible to have an option of "Use this address to send me emails" and "Display this email address everywhere as my contact address"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83548 in soyuz "feisty non-release pockets need to be regenerated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83548
<mantiena> hi all
<popey> is there some reason that the launchpad support ticket system only has /ubuntu/ and not /kubuntu/ etc, and further, kde packages (such as konsole) don't appear to be listed, so people cant submit support tickets against that package
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-helpteam/2007-February/000012.html is the question that prompted this
<Fujitsu> kubuntu is part of ubuntu. All Ubuntu packages should be there, but konsole is likely to be inside kdebase or similar
<Fujitsu> Indeed:
<Fujitsu> Package: konsole
<Fujitsu> ...
<Fujitsu> Source: kdebase
<popey> nope
<popey> search for kmail or kate
<Fujitsu> kdenetwork
<popey> heh, ahh, koffice is there
<Fujitsu> Oops, kdepim
<Fujitsu> kmail is kdepim, kate is kdebase again.
<popey> ok, understood
<popey> I dont use kde so didn't know that structure, thanks
<popey> would it make sense to have an /kubuntu/ alias though?
<Fujitsu> Not really.
<Fujitsu> As Kubuntu == Ubuntu in LP terms.
<popey> from a kubuntu users point of view they have wiki.kubuntu and kubuntu.org
<popey> why should the support channel be different
<popey> I understand the technical reasons for it, but from a user perspective its not consistent
<Fujitsu> (note that the wiki is just a different skin)
<popey> yes, I know, but it still gives them some idea that kubuntu != ubuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #38398 in rosetta "Bad wording in MO export" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38398
<evil_kiko> hi there
<evil_kiko> jamesh, help
* Hobbsee hides from the scary evil_kiko 
<jamesh> evil_kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileBjiJnK.html
<ddaa> good morning
<ddaa> ALL YOUR BASE-0 ARE BELONG TO ME
<stub> Oops. He has cracked.
<stub> (again)
* stub reboots ddaa
<evil_kiko> red rum! red rum!
<evil_kiko> SteveA ping
* evil_kiko kicks SteveA 
<evil_kiko> niemeyer: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileSrm7IH.html
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83569 in launchpad "[feisty] launch (both) gnome and kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83569
<SteveA> evil_kiko: wassup?
<evil_kiko> SteveA I have done some dbschema movement
<evil_kiko> but I am troubled by adding enumcol.py to webapp/
<evil_kiko> I read your email
<evil_kiko> and you don't say anything about EnumCol specifically
<evil_kiko> my simple proposal involves putting enumcol.py (containing only EnumCol) into canonical.database
<evil_kiko> and having the rest of the stuff in webapp.enum as you requested
<evil_kiko> now
<evil_kiko> I forsee canonical.database becoming webapp.database
<evil_kiko> hopefully
<evil_kiko> and webapp.adapter moving into that subpackage as well
<evil_kiko> SteveA how much of this makes you go WTF 
<evil_kiko> SteveA I am doing this to simplify what Gustavo needs to look at to convert
* evil_kiko has a stormified make harness running
<evil_kiko> EnumCol is the next victim
<evil_kiko> SteveA maybe you wanna have a phone call about this
<SteveA> evil_kiko: thumper is doing this
<SteveA> why are you doing it?
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I'm fine with enumcol going into database
<SteveA> but please coordinate with thumper
<SteveA> so that you guys don't duplicate work
<SteveA> also
<SteveA> don't go off my email
<SteveA> go off the spec
<SteveA> thumper is maintaining that spec
<evil_kiko> SteveA: I'm doing this to help gustavo mostly
<evil_kiko> (and to actually get things done asap instead of postponing forever now that there is blood on the apron)
<SteveA> I don't see that moving dbschema stuff around unblocks anything
<evil_kiko> I will chat with thumper about this. TYVM
<SteveA> and you said you're really busy
<SteveA> so, I wonder why you're doing this right now
<evil_kiko> SteveA: it makes the customization point for storm very simple
<SteveA> nothing is being postponed forever
<evil_kiko> instead of messing in a file
<SteveA> thumper is doing it
<evil_kiko> which contains 5 million other things
<SteveA> don't be worried by messing in that file
<evil_kiko> does thumper have a branch with this started? 
<SteveA> this reorganisation can be done afterwards.  of course, it can be done before as well.
<evil_kiko> right
<SteveA> I don't know.  you should talk with him before taking his task
<SteveA> and work off the spec rather than the emails to the list, and amend the spec if you need to do something with enumcol
<evil_kiko> k
<evil_kiko> niemeyer https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filehgxqHV.html
* evil_kiko teaches carlos the right address for pqm :-P
<evil_kiko> <carlos.perello@canonical.com>, Request for non-PQM managed
<carlos> evil_kiko: well, the problem is that I still lack permissions for the ui branch
<carlos> I was just checking it ;-)
<evil_kiko> carlos: have you requested this from lifeless or stub or SteveA? I didn't think we were going to merge to that tree anyway
<carlos> danilos has rights
<evil_kiko> oh
<evil_kiko> how odd
<carlos> and mpt asked me to do it
<evil_kiko> maybe proxy your landings through danilos then
<carlos> SteveA: asked me to request such access to lifeless but I guess he was tired when he arrived to .au
<danilos> evil_kiko: he is already, but when we hit problems, it gets more complicated
<carlos> evil_kiko: I did, but he got a weird error
<danilos> evil_kiko: I got a 'merge failed' error
<danilos> btw, kiko, why have you turned so evil?
<evil_kiko> merge failed why?
<salgado> I thought lifeless said he'd given permission for everybody to land fixes on the ui branch
<salgado> carlos, are you sure you're using the correct branch location?
<jamesh> stub gave everyone permission
<evil_kiko> carlos: it looks like you're merging to the wrong place
<evil_kiko> because otherwise it wouldn't say non-PQM managed branch.
<carlos> evil_kiko: well, I asked SteveA and he said it was the right one
<danilos> evil_kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filelPl2Bl.html
<evil_kiko> danilos: you need to merge from RF first.
<salgado> carlos, you can use pqm-submit --dry-run to check thatc
<evil_kiko> danilos: that happened to me yesterday; it was because I lacked a revision which stub landed
<evil_kiko> danilos: and which was manually fixed somehow
<evil_kiko> danilos: so bzr merge and then submit again and you should be fine
<carlos> evil_kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filexwRtZh.html
<carlos> evil_kiko: I already checked it
<evil_kiko> isn't it --ui-one-zero or something?
* evil_kiko is ignorant
<evil_kiko> mmmm
<carlos> evil_kiko: I branched from that one
<carlos> (the one I pasted to you)
<evil_kiko> pretty odd indeed carlos 
<evil_kiko> but carlos, danilos' failure is known and easy to fix.
<carlos> evil_kiko_fud: the thing is that I don't see any conflict to solve
<carlos> hmm
* carlos wonders whether the ending '/' matters...
<BjornT> carlos: try removing the slash at the end of ui-one-zero/
<salgado> carlos, try to remove the trailing slash
<BjornT> carlos: right :) iirc, pqm is picky about that...
<salgado> duh
<carlos> I guess it does ;-)
<carlos> salgado, BjornT, danilos, kiko: That was the problem, the ending slash
<carlos> thanks for your help
<danilos> carlos: ah, nice, good luck with your merge then :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83581 in launchpad ""Answered By" should read "Solved By"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83581
<ddaa> duh, no
<ddaa> okay, this UI is terminally confused
<ddaa> Status: Answered
<ddaa> Answered by: Not yet answered
<ddaa> Responded: 2007-02-06
<ddaa> flacoste: so, is it answered, responded, not answered, not responded, neither, all?
<flacoste> ddaa: Answered by should be renamed to Solved by
<ddaa> marshmallow?
<ddaa> You "solve" a "question"?
* flacoste sighs
<ddaa> No... you "reply to" a "question", and if you do it well you "answer" it :)
<flacoste> we used to solve support request, now it seems we solve question
<ddaa> and this "responded" thing... I guess it should be "Last reply"....
<flacoste> yeah, 'Last reply' would be more appropriate, I'll file a bug with these two problem
<ddaa> flacoste: I share your pain
<flacoste> thanks ddaa! compassion is always heart-warming
<ddaa> this whole portlet thing is wrong in so many respect it's decidedly not funny
<flacoste> hey what a funny guy this "Andreas Redmer"!
<flacoste> https://aunchpad.net/~unbenannt how creative!
<flacoste> that deserves the 'most annoying edit' award
<flacoste> ddaa: bug 83586
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83586 in launchpad-support-tracker "Details portlet has confusing labels" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83586 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<ddaa> flacoste: replied to this bug
<ddaa> can you answer my reply? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83586 in launchpad-support-tracker "Details portlet has confusing labels" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83589 in launchpad "searching for a number in a product's bug jumps to that bug number even if it's unrelated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83589
<flacoste> ddaa: i just did
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83590 in launchpad "mouseover in guided bug reporting times out too fast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83590
<ddaa> flacoste: crazy discussion
<ddaa> do not have time to get involved
<Nafallo> I want bzr+ssh for the SuperMirror...
<ddaa> So do we.
<ddaa> Nafallo: but maybe spiv's time is best spent on the hpss
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> I'm pushing mplayer... it's big and slow ;-)
<ddaa> bzr+ssh is not going to improve that terribly
<ddaa> but the hpss makes it possible to improve this a lot
<ddaa> (assuming you are pushing a branch based on the vcs-import)
<Nafallo> I'm not :-)
<Nafallo> but based on ~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu
<ddaa> I wonder why I go to all this trouble if people do not use those imports...
<ddaa> Nafallo: same difference
<ddaa> dumb server cannot figure out it has got all the data already
<Nafallo> ddaa: mplayer import fails anyway :-)
<ddaa> I thought I had fixed it...
<Nafallo> I checked last night :-)
<ddaa> so, bzr+ssh is going to make a tremendous difference
<ddaa> sorry about this, but providing shared repos with a dumbfs protocol prevents access control
<ddaa> hpss will solve this problem, so we can couple it with the launchpad db so redundant data will not need to be uploaded
<ddaa> not for next week, but definitely in the next six months
<Nafallo> that would really rock :-)
<Nafallo> maybe one thing could be done as a quick and dirty fix now already... ;-)
<ddaa> sadly, no
<Nafallo> I always push to ~team/$package/$branch
<ddaa> per-user-per-product shared repos _sounds_ like it would work
<Nafallo> maybe $package could be an init-repo?
<ddaa> but it has got too many edge cases
<ddaa> like it makes moving branches around difficult
<ddaa> and can also cause huge lock contention for team-owned branches
<ddaa> and also it just does not fit with our current system
<Nafallo> ah :-/
<Nafallo> then I'll just wait for spivs fixes then :-)
<Nafallo> and deal with it until then :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83594 in launchpad "[feisty] azureus wont open after update of java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83594
<ddaa> BTW, I was meaning "bzr+ssh is NOT going to make a tremendous difference"
<ddaa> Nafallo: on the other hand, with the dumb sftp server there can be hacks to ease your pain
<ddaa> such as first uploading an empty branch
<ddaa> and then copying the .bzr/repository using scp
<ddaa> well, not scp, but some sftp client, maybe lftp
<ddaa> so you can flatline your uplink
<popey> why log a second bug #83586 then link it to 83581 when 83581 already existed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83586 in launchpad-support-tracker "Details portlet has confusing labels" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83586 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<Nafallo> hmm. sounds ugly :-P
<ddaa> Nafallo: and then push to set up the .bzr/branch right
<ddaa> Nafallo: I said it was a hack :)
<Nafallo> hehe. indeed :-)
<flacoste> popey: i filed 83586 after an IRC discussion, 84581 only came to my attention afterwards
<popey> it was posted in here just before ddaa mentioned it
<flacoste> and I made the former a duplicate of the later because it documents another problem with another label
<popey> at 15:55 he talked about it
<popey> a few mins after it arrived here
<popey> *shrugs*
<ddaa> flacoste: I mentioned it after I saw popey's bug report :)
<flacoste> popey: yeah, my bad, i didn't read the scrollback but responded to ddaa ping
<flacoste> sorry for the confusion
<popey> tis okay by me :)
<popey> it was the ops first bug report
<popey> didn't think he was expecting it to be instantly obsoleted
* flacoste suffers from chronic sleep deprivation because of new baby, so sometime miss a few things
<popey> ooo congrats!
<popey> boy or girl?
<flacoste> boy, he's called Jules
<popey> first one?
<flacoste> yep
<popey> \o/
<popey> "well done" I think is the appropriate thing to say :)
<flacoste> thanks, it's joyous bumby ride
<popey> isn't it just :)
<flacoste> popey, you are yourself a father I read from your page?
<popey> yus
<popey> two off
<popey> the full set
<flacoste> a boy and a girl?
<popey> yus
<popey> Sophie and Sam
<flacoste> how old are they?
<popey> Sophie is 3, Sam is 5 months
<flacoste> wow, so you're are also under sleep deprivation
<popey> Sam has the dubious honour of having a geek acronym for his initials - Sam Michael Pope -> SMP :)
<flacoste> lol
<popey> a little
<popey> (I contrived the acronym :) )
<popey> wifey didn't know
<popey> she does now, too late \o/
<flacoste> lol
<kiko> hiii
* carlos -> gym
<carlos> see you!
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> good morning to you mpt 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83613 in launchpad "Last location bar item shouldn't be a link if you're there already" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83613
<jays> My name is Jay Sulzberger.
<jays> I just tried to set up a wikipage at the Ubuntu wiki.
<jays> I joined and got my launchpad login identity.
<jays> I tried to edit a page at the Wiki, and I now know I am asking the worng folk.
<jays> I tried the wikiname JayS but apparently the wiki does not like the short traing string, consisting only of S, because I got no wikipage home page set up automatically.
<LaserJock> it won't set it up automatically I don't think
<jays> I will ask on the UBUNTU irc channel.
<LaserJock> you went to wiki.ubuntu.com/JayS ?
<jays> I tried
<LaserJock> and on the lefts side there should be a list of templates?
<jays> The page is not there, perhapos it will be created in a few minutes.
<LaserJock> no, you need to create it, it doesn't happen magically
<jays> Ah, I saw no such thing, let me try, it may take me a minute to get back on irc,
<jays> Ah, thanks Laserjock!
<jays> I see something and will now fool with it.
<jays> I will sign off for now, as soon as I figure out this irc gizmo.
<LaserJock> :-)
<thumper> kiko: no longer evil?
<mpt> He ran out of evilness
<LaserJock> is that possible?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83615 in launchpad "Remember expanded/collapsed portlet states with cookies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83615
<jays> Well, I edited the page, the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JayS exists, but no link was created automatically to the page from the string JayS on 
<jays> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConInstallfest
<mdke> JayS is not a proper link. You need to use ["JayS"] 
<mdke> see HelpOnEditing for more information, it's not #launchpad related
<jays> Ah, thanks!
<jays> We Lispers always miss most syntax ;)
<jays> It worked.
<jays> Thanks mdke!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83616 in soyuz "IHasBuildRecords should support browsing by time" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83616
<kiko> thumper!
<kiko> just the man I wanted to chat with
<kiko> thumper, I did some little dbschema rearrangement
<kiko> and I wanted to check with you that you are +1 or -1 on it
<kiko> thumper, are you game for some review?
<thumper> kiko: yeah
<thumper> kiko: on phone to ddaa right now :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83620 in launchpad "Submit buttons should have consistent position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83620
<kiko> thumper, I'll paste you a link, hang on
<lifeless> moin
<evil_kiko_fud> thumper: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileYKrgGw.html
<evil_kiko_fud> thumper: that patch splits the infrastructure out of lp/dbschema, but leave a compatibility shim in.
<kiko> thumper, long phone call eh?
<thumper> kiko: yes
<thumper> kiko: I have something for you to look at too
<kiko> shiny
<kiko> thumper, I am MIA in 20 minutes
<kiko> so make it fast
#launchpad 2007-02-07
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83656 in soyuz "'language-package' uploads should not be announced in 'changeslist'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83656
<mantiena_> hi all
<mantiena> danilos: hi, translations export still doesn't work or I just need to request again (I've requested 3 days ago) ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83674 in soyuz "Search package page is broken in beta" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83674
<Bhaskar> why we are suffering for download po from launchapad, i have trying from 10 days, but not getting success, i have so urgent, why such problem is not solving by technical team of launchpad ????
<stub> Bhaskar: The fix is in the process of being rolled out now. Carlos finished the work last night.
<Bhaskar> stub, so how much time it will take?
<stub> Regression tests are running now. Assuming the tests pass everything should be live in about 1 hour.
<Bhaskar> stub, then after 1hr , can i get po?
<stub> I certainly hope so - one of the the fixes claims to fix po exports.
<Bhaskar> stub, i hope your team may get success
<poolie_> stub, i just got a 500 error (rather than an oops) from launchpad
<stub> Bah. The load balancer shouldn't have let that happen. I just took half the servers down for a code update, and I think you much have put in your request before the load balancer noticed.
<stub> Bhaskar: exports should be working again
<Bhaskar> stub, ok
<Bhaskar> stub, very very thanks, i got po
<carlos> morning
<shawarma> Hm... http://www.ogmaciel.com/?p=321 <--- That blog post shows a new look of Launchpad.. How can I get to see/test it in action?
<mdke> shawarma: I believe the secret is to ask kiko.
<carlos> shawarma: it's not yet open to the public, just to a small set of beta testers
<carlos> shawarma: you can also ask SteveA if you are interested  (kiko is still sleeping)
<shawarma> carlos, mdke: Oh, i thought it was just a matter of knowing a special URL or something.
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> but will be soon
<shawarma> carlos: Wicked.
<mantiena> Hi all
<mrevell> mantiena: Hey
<Ubugtu> New bug: #679 in rosetta "firefox template file" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/679
<Hobbsee> hey mrevell :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hey - how are you?
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee, mrevell 
<Hobbsee> mrevell: good, dealing in uni timetables and the like :)
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch 
<ajmitch> I see the beta ui is leaked on LP
<mrevell> ajmitch: hey
<Hobbsee> oh?
<mrevell> ajmitch: leaked on LP?
<ajmitch> sorry
<ajmitch> on planet
* ajmitch is mixed up :)
<LarstiQ> moin
<mrevell> ajmitch: Hmm, haven't check the blogs yet today, I'll have a look
<mrevell> LarstiQ: yo
<mrevell> oh, okay
* Hobbsee wonders if that was supposed to stay private
<Ubugtu> New bug: #40117 in rosetta "products/schooltool says that it doesn't use rosetta, but is open for translation" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40117
<mrevell> Hobbsee: We were aiming to keep the UI private until the public beta.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: that's what i would have thought.
<mrevell> ajmitch: Thanks for letting me know. It's good to get some interested stirred up in the new UI :)
<ajmitch> oh well :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3190 in rosetta "Last few translations missing" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57460 in rosetta "Add a new translation mode" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57460
<carlos> mantiena: btw, this morning, .po exports were fixed (you asked me to tell you it once it's done)
<mantiena> carlos: thanks, I already noticed ;)
<carlos> mantiena: :-P
<cprov> good morning !
<Spads> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44808 in rosetta "Some translation templates in dapper don't contain any items" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83736 in malone "Advanced search form should include checkboxes for known tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83736
<kiko-anti-geneva> hi there
<kiko-anti-geneva> how's wednesday
<Hobbsee> almost gone now
<kiko-anti-geneva> thank god for that! wednesdays are usually full of bad news
<Hobbsee> kiko-anti-geneva: i'm sure thursdays are too.
<kiko-anti-geneva> ah, but thursdays are a rest day for me, so I always look forward to them
<kiko-anti-geneva> jamesh http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gaim/main/revision/Arch-1:gaim@products.ubuntu.com%gaim--MAIN--0--patch-13623?start_revid=Arch-1%3Agaim%40products.ubuntu.com%25gaim--MAIN--0--patch-13641#src/gtkdialogs.c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83707 in launchpad "attach crash report immediately and automatically (dup-of: 30856)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83707
<Hobbsee> kiko-anti-geneva: when will you find a time machine, so i can skip to sunday?
<kiko-anti-geneva> working on it
<Hobbsee> kiko-anti-geneva: good.  when's the ETA?
<kiko-anti-geneva> anything but RSN.
* Hobbsee doesnt want to work where people respond to her question with a "no", then get all furious, and act like an idiot, when I do what they tell me too!  gah!
<Hobbsee> kiko-anti-geneva: damn.
<kiko-anti-geneva> Hobbsee, that was a particularly confusing statement.
<Hobbsee> kiko-anti-geneva: ah.  check out chick.  "do you want a bag"  "no"  *customer stares at me like an idiot because they didnt get a bag for their items"
<Hobbsee> er, s/"/*/
<Hobbsee> er, like *i'm* an idiot
<ajmitch> such an arduous life you lead
<kiko-anti-geneva> don't you charge for bags in .au?
<Hobbsee> when i get it for most customers, it's bloody annoying!
<Hobbsee> kiko-anti-geneva: not most of them :(
<kiko-anti-geneva> how 1960s
<Hobbsee> heh.  perhaps i should start, with "hobbsee-bag-tax"
<kiko-anti-geneva> when I was first in ireland I was kind of fucked over by having to buy all those bags because I didn't bring my own
<kiko-anti-geneva> then I learned
<Hobbsee> wow, really?
<Hobbsee> so they dont have plastic bags?  neat
<Hobbsee> well, only ones you can buy....
<kiko-anti-geneva> right. you need to buy any kind of bag to take stuff home
<kiko-anti-geneva> and it's not cheap
<kiko-anti-geneva> kind of like 60p
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Hobbsee doesnt deal in weird money.
<kiko-anti-geneva> 60p is like 1.5au maybe?
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<Hobbsee> right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83761 in launchpad-support-tracker "Broken +addticket link on DistroRelease context" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39619 in rosetta "Abiword doesn't use rosetta and yet has imported translations" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39619
<meatballhat> is Launchpad built entirely within Zope?  Is any of it based on Plone?  thanks in advance!
<jamesh> meatballhat: Launchpad uses the Zope 3 component architecture
<jamesh> but it isn't something that you could plug into an existing Zope site
<ddaa> the notion of "plugging launchpad" into something is vaguely amusing...
<ddaa> "my electric razor needed power, so I plugged a nuclear power plant into it"
<meatballhat> jamesh: thanks for the info :)   ... I'm just starting to poke at Zope and I was curious
<ddaa> I think historically launchpad started based on plone or something, hence the look
<ddaa> and the portlets
<ddaa> but all the ploneness has been actively ripped out
<cyberix> Who sets bug importance and status, when and why?
<jamesh> ddaa: the original CSS was from plone
<jamesh> ddaa: I don't know if we've ever used any plone code
<ddaa> Well, we used limi, that surely qualifies as using a Plone component!
<ddaa> cyberix: whoever, whenever, becausever
<ddaa> cyberix: maybe ask a more specific question?
<cyberix> I'm just wondering, if anyone will proces the bugs I've reported/subscribed
<ddaa> depends where you reported the bugs...
<cyberix> Ubuntu bugs in Launchpad
<ddaa> cyberix: it's not the right place to ask
<ddaa> I mean, this channel
<cyberix> #ubuntu-dev then?
<ddaa> cyberix: probably, yes
<ddaa> cyberix: but if you reported any bug about launchpad, I'll be happy to help :)
<radix> I wonder if #sourceforge gets lots of people asking about bugs in projects hosted on SF. I guess many have the assumption that "Launchpad the Ubuntu bug tracker", exclusively.
<radix> (which I probably held myself some time in ancient history)
<ddaa> radix: yes, there's a positioning problem with launchpad
<ddaa> but I think most Launchpad folks do a good enough job at being ignorant of Ubuntu stuff to get the point across.
<radix> heh, good strategy :)
<jamesh> "Launchpad the Launchpad bug tracker"
<ddaa> But there's apparently a meme around like "Launchpad = Ubuntu's new bugzilla"
<jamesh> ddaa: that probably won't change til we have a few more high profile users
<ddaa> I guess...
<ddaa> "How do I file a bug on foo"
<ddaa> "Go on launchpad"
<ddaa> "No, I want to file a bug on foo, not on Ubuntu, I use debian you moron"
<ddaa> "Go on launchpad"
<jamesh> we'll have Zope on board sooner or later
<radix> ddaa: yeah, when Ubuntu "switched from bugzilla to LP", without any context, that sounds like LP is just bug tracker software.
<radix> jamesh: oh, really? that'd be awesome. I absolutely hate Collector :)
<matsubara> cyberix: #ubuntu-bugs would be more appropriate
<ddaa> "You are obviously an evil minion of baby-eating pan-african imperialist, I'm going to tell all of debian-legal about you"
<radix> ddaa: man, you are bitter :)
<ddaa> Me, I'm not :)
<radix> hehe
<ddaa> but some debian folks sound like they are, sometimes.
<jamesh> radix: https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/zope3 is the test import I did
<kiko-anti-geneva> hi
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA where can we move canonical.foaf.nickname?
<salgado> kiko, is it used in more than one place?
<jamesh> kiko-anti-geneva: yes!
<radix> jamesh: cool
<jamesh> kiko-anti-geneva: I think that code only has one user -- so you could bung it in database/person.py
<flacoste> kiko-anti-geneva: what do you have against geneva?
<kiko-anti-geneva> flacoste the geneva convention.
<kiko-anti-geneva> but nicks are limited length
<Spads> maybe he's on the global antipode of geneva
<SteveA> kiko-anti-geneva: that's about generating a Person.name for a given email address? 
<kiko-anti-geneva> yeah
<SteveA> if so, make it a method on IPersonSet
<kiko-anti-geneva> this is non-urgent btw, I am just curious
<kiko-anti-geneva> I'm probably not going to actually do it right now
<kiko-anti-geneva> Spads: I am in favor of torture in certain situations
<kiko-anti-geneva> and this is the second time in six months I consider resorting to it
<jamesh> kiko-anti-geneva: you aren't meant to call it torture
<kiko-anti-geneva> the first time was when danilos emailed somebody and they reposted the private email to a list
<kiko-anti-geneva> today was the second time
<flacoste> what's the occasion?
<SteveA> kiko-anti-geneva: if you don't do it right now, then either file a bug or add a comment to the source.
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA: sure. leave it to me.
<SteveA> kiko-anti-geneva: otherwise, this conversation was a waste of time for both of us ;-)
<kiko-anti-geneva> thanks
<kiko-anti-geneva> I like your attitude btw
<kiko-anti-geneva> the POP THE TRUNK attitude
<SteveA> what's the anti-geneva story, man?
* SteveA reads the scrollback
<flacoste> yeah, kiko, who should be "questioned strongly"?
<ddaa> flacoste: I think he means torture as punishment
<ddaa> not as a way of obtaining information
<flacoste> then he should renamed his nick to kiko-anti-human-rights, geneva convention is restricted to the case of captured soliders
<kiko-anti-geneva> we are at war my friends
<flacoste> i guess i will have to read the IRC log for the story
<kiko-anti-geneva> yes some of us are busy killing sqlobject
<salgado> hey flacoste. I heard kiko will tell you the whole story as soon as you review some changes he did while sitting at my desk and committed using my name (https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/one-zero-gaps/full-diff ;)
<carlos> kiko-anti-geneva: is there a plan when that migration will happen?
<salgado> flacoste, he said you're the only one that's brave enough to review that
<flacoste> salgado: ok, i can review that, should I mail kiko or you with my results?
<kiko-anti-geneva> flacoste yes, review that and I will tell you a story about torture
<kiko-anti-geneva> >>> p = Person.get(1)
<kiko-anti-geneva> >>> p._get_store()
<kiko-anti-geneva> <storm.store.Store object at 0x41fa4eac>
<salgado> flacoste, me; I don't expect he'll give me any further help with that
<kiko-anti-geneva> I have helped that code as much as I cna
<flacoste> kiko-anti-geneva: i don't want "a story", I want "the story" ;-)
<kiko-anti-geneva> the only person who could make it better would be GOD
<kiko-anti-geneva> but he is busy in the middle east
<flacoste> salgado: while I'm reviewing yours, can you take a look at my ITicketCollection refactoring: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/flacoste/launchpad/refactoring/full-diff
<flacoste> salgado: which you've been assigned as formal reviewer btw
<salgado> flacoste, I was going for the fix-it-friday first. which one you prefer?
<flacoste> salgado: refactoring, i have another branch that depends on it, fix-it-friday waited nearly two weeks, it can wait a few more days ;-)
<salgado> and I also have your tt-email-fixes, so you can choose the order you prefer. :)
<salgado> fair enough
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA where can helpers.check_permission() go?
<kiko-anti-geneva> webapp.adapter?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> webapp.adapter should be webapp.dbadapter
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA: any other suggestions? webapp.menu is importing helpers which gets me in a loop
<SteveA> and check_permission has nothing to do with dbadapter
<SteveA> what's it importing from helpers?
<SteveA> just this?
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA yes, just this.
<SteveA> what is helpers importing?
<SteveA> to make a loop?
<kiko-anti-geneva> dbschema
<kiko-anti-geneva> and it's hard to fix helpers
<SteveA> why should it do that
<kiko-anti-geneva> because helpers is the devil's spawn
<SteveA> why is helpers importing dbschema?
<SteveA> that sounds wrong to me
<kiko-anti-geneva> it violates the geneva convention and the warsaw convention in at least 9 instances
<SteveA> any generic dbschema helpers should go in dbschema
<kiko-anti-geneva> well
<kiko-anti-geneva> the reason helpers imports dbschema
<SteveA> and any specific onces should be importing specific dbschema entries
<kiko-anti-geneva> is because it defines  some crazy functions
<kiko-anti-geneva> and module-level dictionaries
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA: should check_permission not live in webapp you think?
<SteveA> I'll answer that in a moment
<SteveA> but I want to know why helpers is importing dbschema
<kiko-anti-geneva> ok.,
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA helpers.py:getFileType(), BINARYPACKAGE_EXTENSIONS
<SteveA> the appropriate place for check_permission is living in launchpad/webapp/authorization.py
<SteveA> getFileType shouldn't be in helpers.py
<kiko-anti-geneva> agreed
<kiko-anti-geneva> helpers.py should be empty.
<SteveA> and helpers.py should not import dbschema
<SteveA> getFileType is used only by gina/hadlers.py
<SteveA> so ffs, put it in gina/handlers.py
<kiko-anti-geneva> done.
<SteveA> you're hot.  let's make out.
<kiko-anti-geneva> now?
<SteveA> no later. people might see us.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83791 in blueprint "The 'Choose' link in the beta blueprint front page is broken" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83791
<bdmurray> I'm trying to use the e-mail interface to Malone and it didn't work the way I expected.
<matsubara> bdmurray: could you elaborate on it?
<bdmurray> matsubara: I was able to add a comment to the bug but the status change & assignee change did not take effect.
<matsubara> bdmurray: did you gpg signed the message?
<bdmurray> matsubara: yes
<matsubara> bdmurray: which bug?
<bdmurray> 82709
<matsubara> bdmurray: I can't see the commands in your last comment. Would you send a copy of the email you sent to me? matsubara at canonical dot com?
<bdmurray> matsubara: looking at the sent e-mail I don't see the commands so perhaps it is my mail client.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83794 in launchpad "canonical.foaf.nickname should be a method of IPersonSet" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83794
<matsubara> bdmurray: I found an email from you in the lp-error logs but it's related to another bug.
<bdmurray> matsubara: I seem to be squared away now.  I modified 82709 sucessfully.
<bdmurray> matsubara: What was the error you found about?
<matsubara> bdmurray: I mean, the error message I found is about "Signature couldn't be verified" when you tried to modify bug 77125
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77125 in ubiquity "Feisty crashes on install" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77125 - Assigned to Brian Murray (brian-murray)
<matsubara> the 'affects /distros/ubuntu/linux-source-2.6.20' is in the same line as the Organization header.
<matsubara> bdmurray:  a copy of it: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6324298/hmmhdg7YIAKq6zxWapsIGdQF6RH.txt
<bdmurray> matsubara: okay thanks.  is affects the right way to change the source package?
<matsubara> bdmurray: not sure as I never used that command (https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail might make things clearer)
<bdmurray> matsubara: okay.  Thanks again for the help.
<matsubara> bdmurray: you're welcome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #53652 in rosetta "Manually changing the alt language code in +translate leads to an OOPS" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53652
<kiko-anti-geneva> matsubara: bzr+ssh push is really fast with 0.14
<kiko-anti-geneva> the progress is good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83801 in rosetta "Opening a new distro release to translations should be done with a live system" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83801
<flacoste> kiko-anti-geneva: I'm ready to hit 'send' on the review, so what about that torture story?
<salgado> flacoste, he didn't tell you that the story will only be told if the review includes an r=flacoste. :p
<kiko-anti-geneva> flacoste: I can't have private chats here, not registered :-(
<flacoste> the excuse!
<flacoste> salgado: review sent, there are two changes that I cannot understand: some changes to sampledata and the removal of results from a doctest
<flacoste> salgado: if you can make sense of these, I'll happily give you r=flacoste
<salgado> flacoste, cool; the only intentional sampledata changes I did are the ones on Karmacache/karmatotalcache. the other ones seemed to be just our sampledata generation thing removing newlines. I'll reply shortly, anyway
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<kiko-anti-geneva> salgado: ping?
<kiko-anti-geneva>   File "/home/kiko/devel/trivialities-20070205/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/person.py", line 1208, in topPeople
<kiko-anti-geneva>     top_people.sort(key=lambda obj: (obj.karma, obj.id), reverse=True)
<kiko-anti-geneva>   File "/home/kiko/devel/trivialities-20070205/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/person.py", line 1208, in <lambda>
<kiko-anti-geneva>     top_people.sort(key=lambda obj: (obj.karma, obj.id), reverse=True)
<kiko-anti-geneva>   File "/home/kiko/devel/trivialities-20070205/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/person.py", line 625, in karma
<kiko-anti-geneva>     cache = KarmaTotalCache.selectOneBy(person=self)
<kiko-anti-geneva> salgado: can we make topPeople stop traversing obj.karma?
<salgado> it looks like a traceback to me
<kiko-anti-geneva> it issues one query per person, which is kinda evil.
<kiko-anti-geneva> you should just join in the karma in the first query.
<salgado> did I write this code?
* salgado checks
<kiko-anti-geneva> maybe not. but you own it. :-P
<ddaa> "ya maybe not guilty, but ya're responsible"
<salgado> kiko-anti-geneva, I've never seen this code before
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jelmer> hey mpt 
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
<kiko> salgado, nice :-(
<salgado> kiko, I don't think doing that is a problem in this case, since it limits the number of results to 5
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83828 in soyuz "+last-uploads should be +latest-uploads" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83828
<kiko-anti-geneva> morbec: claro
<kiko-anti-geneva> 19:50 aqui
<salgado> kiko, wrong tab
<salgado> kiko-anti-geneva, ^
<kiko-anti-geneva> I don't know how to use bitchx
<kiko-anti-geneva> danilos: any clue why +translate is still not being indexed?
<danilos> kiko-anti-geneva: no clue, maybe we should try with Google sitemaps as well? (though, that's going to be a job in itself)
<kiko-anti-geneva> danilos: I don't know how sitemaps works.
<kiko-anti-geneva> danilos: can we tell it to start indexing everything? :-)
<mpt> kiko, have you tried yourself to get to the translation page while logged out?
<danilos> kiko-anti-geneva: it probably does, but that may take anything from 1 to 6 months :)
<kiko-anti-geneva> mpt yes. it works.
<kiko-anti-geneva> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/launchpad-integration/+pots/launchpad-integration/af/+translate
<mpt> kiko, by "get to" I mean navigate from https://launchpad.net/
<danilos> kiko-anti-geneva: it actually seems to index them
<danilos> kiko-anti-geneva: try searching for "site:translations.launchpad.net gegl"
<danilos> kiko-anti-geneva: in 4-5 places, I see Ukrainian and zh_TW translations
<danilos> inside Dapper, so it's probably about page ranking (i.e. seldomly linked pages are not indexed or searched)
<mpt> "You are browsing gnome-desktop into Ukrainian"
<mpt> Ah, the power of browsing
* ddaa giggles
<kiko-anti-geneva> danilos: can you fix that? :)
<kiko-anti-geneva> it should say
<kiko-anti-geneva> you are browsing gnome-desktop in Ukranian
<kiko-anti-geneva> that's the simplest change
<kiko-anti-geneva> jamesh: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filedXnCtK.html
<ddaa> Hu... what about "gnome-desktop in Ukranian"... users know they are browsing...
<danilos> kiko-anti-geneva: I can't fix my blog to get onto Google, but sure I can fix that "into" :)
<kiko-anti-geneva> danilos: heh
<mpt> danilos, "You are translating" -> "Translations for"
<mpt> err, what am I talking about
<mpt> "Translations of" "gnome-desktop into Ukrainian"
<danilos> mpt: ? you want me to replace 'You are translating' as well (the one shown when someone is logged in)?
<danilos> I'll just fix the 'into'/'in' bug, file bugs for anything else :)
<jwendell> hi, LP guys.
<LarstiQ> hi jwendell
<jwendell> any idea why i'm subscribed to bug 82956?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82956 in slab "gnome-main-menu only retains 6 favorite applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82956
<matsubara> jwendell: because you're the registrant of the gnome-main-menu product
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83846 in launchpad-support-tracker "Comments are not threaded under the original notification" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83846
<jwendell> matsubara, thanks. i just changed the 'owner'
<kiko-anti-geneva> jwendell: you can reassign it to "registry" if you like.
<jwendell> kiko-anti-geneva, i guess i can't do it anymore. i've changed the 'onwer' to desktop-bugs...
<kiko-anti-geneva> jwendell: I think that's actually bad, so let me fix that.
<jwendell> kiko-anti-geneva, thanks
<kiko-anti-geneva> fixed jwendell 
<jwendell> kiko-anti-geneva, thanks
<kiko-anti-geneva> jwendell: no estou registrado :-(
<jwendell> kiko-anti-geneva, no entendi
<kiko-anti-geneva> o /msg no funciona se no estou registrado
<kiko-anti-geneva> jwendell: /j #async
<LaserJock> kiko-anti-geneva: any word on bug #79671 ? what does the fix-it-friday tag actually do?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79671 in malone "Allow +filebug?tag=... URLs for pre-setting tags" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79671
<kiko-anti-geneva> LaserJock it makes the bug considered for f-i-f
<kiko-anti-geneva> not necessarily that it will happen 
<LaserJock> so a "we'll think about it" ? ;-)
<kiko-anti-geneva> LaserJock: it means there's a strong chance it'll go into A friday, but not always this friday
<kiko-anti-geneva> the reason it's not done is that I'm very busy these weeks
<kiko-anti-geneva> otherwise it would have been
<kiko-anti-geneva> you can ping BjornT who unlike me isn't sprinting
<LaserJock> k, np. I just wondered how the f-i-f workflow worked
<LaserJock> does beta run on similar hardware to the current LP?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83866 in launchpad "text input box is too small in 1.0 bug filing UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83866
<mdke> where does one see changelogs in LP?
<mdke> ah, under build
<mdke> my bad
<mdke> probably they should be available from the source package page
<ddaa> jml: hello
<jml> hi
<ddaa> how's coffee this morning?
<jml> ddaa: not strong enough
<jml> and I think the guy who made it overheated the milk
<ddaa> ha, you drink this .au "white coffee"?
<jml> ddaa: cafe latte. 
<jml> ddaa: in the mornings, and then espresso afterwards.
<ddaa> I see you share the same coffee habit as thumper and I :)
<jml> ddaa: glad to hear it :)
<ddaa> That's good, so we can have virtual coffee machine chats :)
<jml> heh heh
<ddaa> for a minute I feared I would have watercooler chats with you :)
<jml> perhaps I should come and visit -- I hear they have good cafes in Paris :)
<ddaa> Sure, but you'd need to come in May to have the real Paris cafe experience.
<ddaa> before, it's too cold to have a coffee on the terrace
<jml> ddaa: oh yeah. that crazy northern hemisphere.
<ddaa> hey, with a fancy you could regard the plane trees as shedding their bark, like your crazy .au trees
<ddaa> besides _we_ do not walk upside down
* Fujitsu bounces around on his head.
<ddaa> jml: how's work going?
<ddaa> mh... s/plane trees/sycamores/
<jml> ddaa: alright. I'm feeling the lack of a fast linux-friendly machine.
<jml> ddaa: I was wondering what a plane tree was :)
<ddaa> jml: here, the branch-puller splitting is going well, I expect to have it up for review tonight before going to bed
<jml> ddaa: cool
<jml> ddaa: also, you work strange hours.
<ddaa> some people work stranger hours
<jml> ddaa: in Australia, all the hours are upside down
<ddaa> yeah... just thinking that you could disprove the cat theorem
<ddaa> take a .au cat on the northern hemisphere, and it will probably be confused and fall on its back :)
<jml> ddaa: I know just enough for that to make my brain hurt _really_ badly.
<jml> ddaa: oh, I thought you were talking about Schroedinger's Cat
<ddaa> oh... I do not believe in Shroedinger's cat
<ddaa> quantum mechanics are just fancy mathematical model that happens to have interesting explanatory properties
<ddaa> but I do believe it actually bears any resemblance to reality
<ddaa> s/do/do not/
<jml> well, you see, that's about where my physics knowledge ends :)
* ddaa did take a couple of quantum mechanics class
<ddaa> just enough to be convinced this model is too kludgy to be true
<moreati> Hi. When adding a comment/patch to a bug report, is there a syntax for autolinking to other bugs? Or should I instead paste the full URL?
<ddaa> "bug 1234" will generate a hyperlink in a comment
<Ubugtu> Bug 1234 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1234 is private
#launchpad 2007-02-08
<moreati> ddaa: Sorry, I missed your response by about 30 secs, I've made the comment now. I'll know for next time, thanks.
<bdmurray> Does anybody know if e-mailing edit@bugs.launchpad.net will work for comments too?
<ddaa> bdmurray: https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail#head-6da6be7b397f62d5af20c015916d9202689bd9e7
<bdmurray> ddaa: I was curious about https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail#head-6d23e4ac6c68944303952e4be39920a6b1cad97c
<bdmurray> and what would happend with a comment for multiple bugs
<ddaa> multiple bugs?
<bdmurray> e-mailing edit@bugs.launchpad.net is supposed to allow you to change more than one bug
<bdmurray> so there are a couple whose status I want to change but I also want to put a comment in those
<ddaa> I see...
<ddaa> I was not aware of this functionality :)
<ddaa> no idea whether and how you can also add comments in batch
<bdmurray> I was hoping it would be useful
<ddaa> lifeless: do you know?
<ddaa> or know somebody who would know and is around now?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #5575 in launchpad-bazaar "Do we really have to name our branches in Launchpad?" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5575
<bdmurray> ddaa: I seem to have found the answer if you are interested.
<ddaa> tell me
<bdmurray> There is a bug against lp about it, but comments are ignored
<bdmurray> when e-mailing edit@bugs.launchpad.net
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> probably was the simplest thing to implement
<ddaa> it's not terribly harder to write multiple emails
<ddaa> and probably much less error-prone
<ddaa> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83908 in launchpad-bazaar "branch listing should be batched" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83909 in launchpad "changing bug visibility page format bad" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83909
<jml> is there a shorthand for referring to a spec in a bug comment?
<stub> jml: I've only see people use URLs
<stub> Might be worth filing a wishlist bug for shorthand and hyperlinking (or a spec stub)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #48813 in launchpad-bazaar "Efficiently mirroring sftp hosted branches with minimal latency" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48813
<jml> stub: ok
<spiv> Ubugtu: that branch ain't exactly new...
<Fujitsu> It got reassigned, which seems to trigger a new bug email.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83925 in launchpad "Add a shorthand for referring to specs in bug comments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83925
<poolie_> spiv, hello
<poolie_> is irc.canonical down or is it just me?
<spiv> poolie_: just you, I think.
<poolie_> ok, xchat was confused about the port number for some reason
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83928 in launchpad-bazaar "register launchpad url scheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83928
<carlos> morning
<LCBP> sorry, morning
<LCBP> i was stil a sleep
<LCBP> is this the RISC OS lauchpad
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> SteveA: is brilliant all cooked?
<sabdfl> i don't see any change in the app pages
<LaserJock> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hey LaserJock
<mpt> sabdfl, you mean the app home pages?
<sabdfl> yup
<sabdfl> morning mpt
<mpt> morning
<sabdfl> our call is in 13 mins, and i was hoping to see the stuff we discussed last week, implemented
<mpt> Last I saw, Usman was waiting for your go-ahead on one of the layout options
<mpt> but I may not have been CCed on your reply
<sabdfl> hmm... i'm on leave and not watching email this week, so that's not a great result
<mpt> Shall I put them on the wiki for you to look at?
<sabdfl> mpt: or let me know the date of the email
<mpt> February 5th, "App home page updates"
<SteveA> sabdfl, mpt: :I updated brilliant last night.
<SteveA> mpt: anything additional for me to update this morning?
<sabdfl> SteveA: apparently things got jammed waiting for me to make a decision - shouldn't have happened!
<mpt> SteveA, structural object children and other miscellaneous fixes
<SteveA> mpt: where do I update from?  I don't see an email from you
<mpt> SteveA, I judged that those changes weren't design-y enough to need merging by themselves
<SteveA> ok.  I'd have appreciated an email saying "nothing to merge"
<SteveA> remember that the absence of news isn't the same as the news of absence
<mpt> ok, sorry
<mpt> I still need to work on those "no news" messages
<sabdfl> dialing in now
* mpt misses dilys
<Ubugtu> New bug: #42480 in malone "Report a bug about product that doesn't use Malone should include link to product's official bug tracker" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #639 in malone "strange choice of front page elements" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3797 in malone "Bug mails should explain why the person is getting emailed." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3797
<prov> good morning !
<static> oi
<barry> yawn :)
* cprov wonders why the channel is so quite today
<carlos> cprov: don't worry, in 7 minutes it will be quite noisy
<carlos> :-)
<cprov> carlos: ehe, I hope so
<SteveA> mrevell: I'll add your item to the agenda.
<mrevell> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> mrevell: when you propose items, please leave the template item intact.
<SteveA> like
<SteveA>  * description of item (name of proposer)
<SteveA> that makes it clear what to do for the next person
<kiko-anti-geneva> hi
<kiko-anti-geneva> me + 6m
<mrevell> SteveA: will do, sorry
<carlos> kiko-anti-geneva: use ntp!
<mpt> carlos, that's a time-travelling protocol?
<carlos> mpt: it's more a 'get your computer clock sync with all people time' so the script works as expected ;-)
<kiko-anti-geneva> carlos: I want something which changes other people's clocks
<ddaa> kiko: I think they call that a "ring 0 ntp server" or something like that...
<danilos> ddaa: "stratum 0"? 
<kiko-anti-geneva> right
<ddaa> danilos: something like that, yes
<barry> mpt: careful.  i've borrowed the keys to guido's time machine before.  i pre-fixed the bug but ended up with wings and a purple nose, so time travel can be a bit dangerous
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's launchpad development meeting!
<salgado> me
<kiko-anti-geneva> welcome SteveA as our hose
<ddaa> barry: that will make you easy to spot at company meetings
<barry> ddaa: i recovered :)
<mpt> barry, can I have a ride?
<kiko-anti-geneva> me
<SteveA> and kiko-anti-geneva as chief cock adjuster
<SteveA> s/cock/clock/
<SteveA> who's here today?
<ddaa> SteveA: !!!
<mpt> me
<cprov> me
<heno> me
<barry> me
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> me
<BjornT> me
<danilos> me
<static> me
<mrevell> me
<flacoste> me
<jamesh> me
<kiko-anti-geneva> me
<stub> me
<spiv> me
<salgado> me
<carlos> me
<SteveA> this is like that scene in "the sound of music", but all stuck on the same note
<kiko-anti-geneva> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time same place next week
<SteveA> anyone know they'll be absent?
<SteveA> tim and jml aren't here.  who is today's envoy for the bzr-launchpad team?
<danilos> sprint in Brazil
<danilos> but we'll probably be around for the meeting
<kiko-anti-geneva> we'll be around and round
<jamesh> danilos: it isn't too early ...
<spiv> ddaa was the nominated envoy.
<SteveA> thanks.  maybe you can give a brief report on how the brazil sprint is going?
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<SteveA> * Activity reports
<kiko-anti-geneva> me?
<SteveA> I'm not up to date
<kiko-anti-geneva> or next week?
<danilos> SteveA: sure
<kiko-anti-geneva> I'm sprinting
<barry> SteveA: me, jury duty
<ddaa> uptodate
<kiko-anti-geneva> yay
<salgado> up to date
<jamesh> not up to date
<danilos> I'm still behind
<BjornT> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<spiv> I'm up to date, but I'm guilty of batching.
<stub> up to dadte
<cprov> up to date
<matsubara> up to date, sent a summary with all my missing reports.
<static> I'm not up to date
<mpt> up to date
* ddaa has no report of whether tim and jml are up to date, checking
<carlos> I'm up to date
<SteveA> 
<barry> up2date
<SteveA> 
<mrevell> up to date
<SteveA> == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<SteveA>  * danilos
<SteveA>  * jamesh
<SteveA>  * kiko
<SteveA>  * matsubara
<SteveA>  * static
<SteveA>  * SteveA
<SteveA> 
<jml> hello
<SteveA> repeaters are SteveA, statis, jamesh, danilos
<SteveA> well done matsubara for getting back on track with activity reports 
<SteveA> danilos: please restart after the sprint
<ddaa> thumper uptodate
<danilos> SteveA: sure, I am sending some right now
<SteveA> jamesh, static, please start again today
<ddaa> jml not up to date
<SteveA> hi jml.  if it's late/early there, you don't need to be here because ddaa is representing the bzr-launchpad team.
<SteveA> but you're most welcome if you want to be here
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> there were none
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> I was going to talk about bugs 82938 and 82944, but thumper already took the former and danilos fix committed the later. Thanks guys. Good job!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82938 in launchpad-bazaar "The ~vcs-imports/+registeredbranches page exceeded its hardlimit and is now broken." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82938 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82944 in rosetta "Missing <rosetta> tag in launchpad.conf for production[2,3,4]  causes oops." [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82944 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA jamesh' sprinting
<jml> SteveA: thanks. I'll just observe :)
<matsubara> Related to beta.launchpad.net, there was some timeouts on code.beta.launchpad.net, which stub fixed by adding new indexes to the Branch table.
<danilos> matsubara: I still need to ask for that to be cherrypicked
<matsubara> Apart from that oops are pretty much under control. The only one still bothering me is the timeout in the +translate page, but I'm sure mpt will address that ;-)
<matsubara> danilos: please do.
<SteveA> kiko-anti-geneva: thanks for pointing that out.  so, jamesh should re-start activity reports after the sprints
<matsubara> address that in his Bug report report, I meant
<carlos> matsubara: mpt? isn't kiko working on it?
<matsubara> I'm done here SteveA 
<kiko-anti-geneva> carlos yeah, I am.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<matsubara> carlos: yes, I meant, he'll nag kiko about that 
<mpt> There are 2045 known bugs in Launchpad without released fixes, of which 10 are Critical. Of these, the oldest six are:
<mpt>  * Bug 30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<carlos> matsubara: oh, I see :)
<matsubara> there you go
<mpt> kiko, nag nag nag, etc. Did you land your first lot of fixes?
<kiko-anti-geneva> no.
<carlos> matsubara: :-)
<mpt>  * Bug 46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilo
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko-anti-geneva> it doesn't entirely work yet either!
<mpt> danilo or carlos, there is a request for an ETA in that bug report. Could you reply to it, so that KDE translators don't give up on Launchpad as a lost cause? :-)
<danilos> mpt: I'd love to, but ask kiko about ETAs and me :)
<mpt> kiko-anti-geneva, will it start working soon?
<carlos> mpt: it depends on danilo completely. I cannot help there right now
<mpt> kiko, what's this I hear about ETAs and danilos?
<mpt>  * Bug #48813 (Efficiently mirroring sftp hosted branches with minimal latency), Critical, In Progress, jml
<mpt>  * Bug #49989 (branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches), Critical, In Progress, jml
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48813 in launchpad-bazaar "Efficiently mirroring sftp hosted branches with minimal latency" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48813 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml-mumak)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49989 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49989 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml-mumak)
<danilos> mpt: in all honesty though, firefox is getting up for review, and the next fix after that is that bug
<mpt> jml, will either of those be fixed over the next week?
<carlos> mpt: we cannot say when will it be done if we don't know when will it be started (hopefully, we should be able to start once we are back from Brazil)
<jml> mpt: most likely
<mpt> jml, both of them, even? :-)
<carlos> danilos: I wonder whether should I a take care of it while you do OO.org support
<jml> mpt: they are both _almost_ the same bug
<mpt> kiko-anti-geneva, ok, as long as you're still working on it
<jml> mpt: so, yes.
<mpt> cool
<jml> mpt: (currently waiting on reviews and for a db patch to land)
<mpt>  * Bug #74839 (Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down), Critical, Confirmed, mpt
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74839 in launchpad "Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74839 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mpt> This is still hanging around (or not hanging around) and I don't have a good excuse. I'll try to fix this first thing when I wake up today.
<SteveA> mpt: I'll look at this today
<mpt>  * Bug #78033 (private), Critical, Unconfirmed, mpt
<Ubugtu> Bug 78033 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/78033 is private
<mpt> I don't think this is Critical, but I'll look at this today too.
<danilos> carlos: well, we can sure arrange that (my plan was to make KDE support automatic so as not to add a new import/export mode, but recognize such files on-the-fly)
<mpt> And that's all. Thanks SteveA.
<SteveA> mpt: it is critical.  people don't realize that oops pages on beta are oops pages
<SteveA> it doesn't need to be a private bug
<mpt> ok then.
<SteveA> so, essentially, our oops pages on beta aren't working
<carlos> danilos: let's talk about it next week in Brazil
<danilos> carlos: sure
<SteveA> mpt: finished the report?
<mpt> yes.
<SteveA> thank you mpt
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> no proposed new tags this week
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> All the systems are behaving themselves (launchpad.net, staging.launchpad.net, edge.launchpad.net, beta.launchpad.net) which is nice, except for the mirror prober which had been having trouble. A final cherry pick is needed to stop it sending email until we are more confident with it.
<stub> The staging database has been moved to Carbon, so edge and beta should no longer have any load issues when the staging database is being rebuilt.
<stub> The launchpad_langpack database has been rebuilt and ready for testing updated open-feisty-for-translation scripts when they are ready.
<stub> Next full production rollout will be done once pending database patches have been collected and landed. Maybe tomorrow, maybe Monday I hope. Downtime should be the usual 10 mins. I expect at the very least some database patches will be mereged to launchpad/devel tomorrow which will stop edge code updates until the production rollout is completed.
<SteveA> how is demo.launchpad.net ?
<danilos> stub: are carlos and myself able to access launchpad_langpack db again?
<stub> jamesh: ?
<SteveA> stub: when will we be ready for a database-patch-drought 
<SteveA> ?
<stub> danilos: I never revoked your access. Carlos has been testing, so he certainly has access.
<jamesh> SteveA: nothing new to report.  It has the Zope 3 bug import running on it, but I haven't had any feedback from the zope guys in a week
<carlos> stub: psql is not working
<danilos> carlos: ?
<SteveA> mrevell: please ping the zope people
<carlos> stub: although scripts work...
<SteveA> let's get this finished
<stub> SteveA: Depends on when the final db patches land. There is one still I need to review, and I think one more that hasn't got to my review queue yet.
<ddaa> the two db patches from jml (branch mirror request and branch-revision) need to go in before drought
<mrevell> mrevell: I'm waiting on responses and will continue to chase
<stub> carlos: That would be user error I'm afraid.
<SteveA> ok. thanks stub
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<carlos> carlos@carbon:~$ psql -d launchpad_langpack -U ro
<carlos> psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "ro"
<carlos> stub: ^^^
<carlos> same problem with rosettaadmin
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: part by part up for review (DB patch, more cleanups)
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - TranslationImportContinuityThreshold: no progress this week
<SteveA> carlos: please sort this out with stub outside the meeting
<danilos> - UI stuff: bug 79674 (no progress, start page modified, new page missing)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> UI 1.0:
<mpt> * Much of structural object children done, thanks to SteveA.
<mpt> * Application front pages still being re-redesigned.
<mpt> * Pillargotchis still missing. (salgado?)
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last week. bjornt still to send an e-mail to matthew r describing what information the different sections should contain in more detail.
<carlos> stub: ok, sorry
<flacoste> Support^WAnswer Tracker 1.0
<flacoste> SupportTrackerRename: in progress, all of UI was renamed, missing URLs, code and doc updates. 
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: tested SoyuzTestSystem, waiting for sprint
<cprov>  * PPA backend: pending pass over SoyuzSystemTest (ACL and better policy 
<cprov>    checks) and waiting for sprint.
<cprov>  * Fixes Done this week:
<cprov>    * #59443 (do not announce uploads to BACKPORTS & announce SECURITY):
<cprov>      RF 4511 + RF 4517, cherrypicked in drescher (cprov, r=flacoste)
<cprov>    * #76591 (Reliable PackageRelationShip parser/render): 
<cprov>      RF 4516 + RF 4522 (cprov, r=spiv)
<cprov>    * Fix #82798 (/+last-uploads restricted by the distrorelease context)
<cprov>      RF 4514 (cprov, 1.0)
<cprov>  * Incoming Fixes:
<cprov>    * #74965 (failure on +queue page permission check for empty queues):
<cprov>      needs-review (cprov, r=jamesh)
<cprov>    * #82389 (Store the person who signed the changes file in an upload):
<cprov>      needs-review (cprov. r=bjornt)
<salgado> mpt, I have a branch here which uses the icons on all pillar pages. just need to finish it; shouldn't be more than a few hours work
<cprov>    * #83548 (feisty non-release pockets need to be regenerated):
<cprov>      needs-review (cprov, r=spiv)
<cprov>    * #62584 (Deathrow doesn't guarantee stay of execution time):
<cprov>      needs-review (cprov, r=spiv)
<SteveA> thank you
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<mpt> salgado, neat :-) Remember the icon in main-template.pt too.
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> We had two main user-affecting issues this week:
<mrevell> * we removed unnecessary translation packages from Ubuntu
<mrevell> * we fixed the somewhat long-running PO export issue.
<mrevell> Interestingly, so far, we've had more feedback on the removal of translation packages. This was another issue where we were able to learn the benefits of communicating up-front with our users.
<mrevell> Both issues confirmed the need for the previously discussed status page and about.launchpad.net. Thanks for people's feedback on those.
<SteveA> what was the "unnecessary translation packages" thing?
<mrevell> SteveA: carlos can explain more fully than I can
<SteveA> unnecessary for what?
<ddaa> mrevell: positive feedback is always more scarce than negative feedback
<kiko-anti-geneva> salgado, mpt: why isn't the person's hackergotchi used as the "context image" (in place of the orange square)?
<carlos> SteveA: we removed documentation and .deb package template translations that were not used at all in Ubuntu
<carlos> so translators can focus on resources Ubuntu can actually use
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> and what was the reaction?
<mpt> kiko-anti-geneva, right, that's what I meant by "the icon in main-template.pt".
<salgado> kiko-anti-geneva, because I'm using the nyet image for all of them. (the branch I have here uses the correct one, though)
<mrevell> SteveA: People wondered why the number of packages still to translate had dropped.
<carlos> they said 'the amount of things to translate has been reduced'!
<mrevell> SteveA: We explained and they were okay.
<SteveA> I see
<SteveA> thank you
<salgado> mpt, that's not the orange square
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> Each week, I shall post a report, to the launchpad ML, about Launchpad's usage and what people are saying about it. I posted the first last night, followed by a corrected version this morning.
<mrevell> Please let me know if you would like me to use this meeting to post brief highlights from the report.
<kiko-anti-geneva> salgado rocks as usual
<SteveA> mrevell: kiko you and I should talk about posting that report to launchpad-users in future
<carlos> mrevell: is that report supposed to be private?
* carlos just wonders
<mrevell> carlos: The first one was, just to test the waters
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> mrevell: if it's going to launchpad ML, we are all going to read it sooner or later... maybe if there's something urgent for people to know about...
<mrevell> ddaa: Okay, that sounds reasonable.
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<mrevell> SteveA: Yes, I'll organise a meeting, if you'd like me to
<SteveA> heno: anything from you today?
<flacoste> SteveA: what about the switch to beta as mainline?
<heno> SteveA: no, nothing new
<SteveA> flacoste: that happens as soon as we have a database-patch-drought
<flacoste> great!
<heno> we are running more LP style meeting i the ubuntu team now though :)
<SteveA> so, it's blocked on these patches in stub's queue, or shortly before stub's queue
<heno> short and structured :)
<SteveA> heno: interesting.  I'd like to have a call with you about that after this meeting.
<heno> SteveA: great, please do
<SteveA> we're running very much ahead of time today
<SteveA> so, thank you everyone for being well-prepared and keeping discussions brief
<mpt> yay, early bedtime
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<mpt> DONE: nearly vanquished launchpad.css, structural children
<mpt> TODO: bug fixes, app front page changes, finish off launchpad.css
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<mrevell> DONE: Returned from BZR NL sprint, produced generic brochures for Bazaar and Launchpad, produced then corrected first Launchpad buzz report.
<mrevell> TO DO: Bazaar quick-start guides/tutorials, FiF, review static's Take a Tour page content, finalise elevator pitches with static, chase Zope's Christian re Zope import, Rosetta presentation in time for SkyCon, travel to SkyCon.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: None.
<flacoste> DONE: some support tracker renaming, bug fixes, add ticket search to project, reviews
<carlos> DONE: bug #45196, #81278, #70074, #73875, #44808, #83801, announcement about templates removed from Ubuntu, planned a new strategy to open Feisty translations.
<flacoste> TODO: support tracker renaming, bug fixes, write SupportFAQ spec
<flacoste> BLOCKED: waiting on merge of ui-one-zero and devel to land first batch of renames
<carlos> TODO: bug #83801 (Required to open Feisty to translations), open Feisty and sprint in Brazil.
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45196 in rosetta "Suggestions appear too late" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45196 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Bug 81278 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/81278 is private
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83801 in rosetta "Opening a new distro release to translations should be done with a live system" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83801 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<barry> DONE: RocketFuelSetup; submitted branch for review; local launchpad.dev running; REST/XMLRPC research
<ddaa> DONE: supermirror oopses, supermirror latency
<ddaa> TODO: supermirror oopses, supermirror latency
<ddaa> BLOCKED: jml's db patches (branch mirror request, complete branch-revision) 
<spiv> DONE: reviews, bzr smart server work
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. fix 1.0 ui bugs.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews fix 1.0 ui (and a few other) bugs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Lots of mirror prober testing/fixing, a bunch of fixes to the karma caching to prevent timeouts, code review and other random fixes
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server work, reviews
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> TODO: Land the karma fixes, finish using the icons in all pillar pages, more code review and UI 1.0 work
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <thumper> DONE: team aware branch listings, code.beta.launchpad.net population, more  work on explicit-branch-type spec, bug-branch badges up for review, started  dbschema refactoring
<ddaa> <thumper> TODO: fix products with code to be batched, branch email, spec out private  branches
<ddaa> <thumper> BLOCKED: no
<barry> TODO: launchpad.dev project po/pot files approved; start to map out remote functionality; mm work; PQM request
<kiko-anti-geneva> DONE: storm sprinting, launchpad report, lots of random assistance to others
<cprov> DONE: bug fixing (see soyuz report) and testing Xen-based buildd
<cprov> TODO: test a solution for Warty & Hoary archive removal, buildd-ui browsing by time for rebuild analysis 
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: some ui 1.0 work, admin, management, recruitment
<SteveA> TODO: some ui 1.0 work, admin, management, recruitment
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<kiko-anti-geneva> TOOD: more sprinting
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: Fixed bug 81544, posted supermirror improvements that should significantly reduce latency, got a handle on Launchpad development workflow.
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: Implement complete-branch-revision spec and work with ddaa and thumper to reduce supermirror latency (see faster-pull-scan spec).
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: Waiting for DB patch 79-02-0 to land before landing
<ddaa> supermirror changes. [maybe also blocked on db patch for complete-branch-revision] 
<Ubugtu> Bug 81544 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/81544 is private
<kiko-anti-geneva> BLOCKED: no
<barry> BLOCKED: launchpad.dev translations confusion; PendingReviews
<static> DONE: recruitment (and a hire!). customer meetings, pycon materials, signed up as session chair for pycon, working on specs.
<static> TODO: Finish specs, fix some bugs, meet BC in person.
<static> Blocked: No
<jamesh> DONE: sprint, redirect-beta-testers branch, get http://codebrowse.launchpad.net online
<jamesh> TODO: sprint
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: Database & production stuff, OpenId research
<stub> TODO: OpenId
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, triage, bug filing, start tests for oops scripts
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same, implement oops stuff for scripts
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<barry> stub: i'd like to talk with you some time about openid
<carlos> barry: what do you mean with 'launchpad.dev translations confusion' ?
<SteveA> stub: note that <jml> BLOCKED: Waiting for DB patch 79-02-0 to land before landing
<stub> barry: Ok. After lp meetings is best for us as we are 12 hours apart.
<barry> carlos: i'm having trouble with my local launchpad getting translations to show up in the project
<ddaa> OMG, that was MUXed... barry: please type ahead of time, and paste in the chan to reduce the MUXing
<SteveA> and ddaa> BLOCKED: jml's db patches (branch mirror request, complete branch-revision) 
<stub> SteveA: Yup. 
<barry> ddaa: i pasted but only one at a time.  next time in batch
<barry> stub: cool
<ddaa> SteveA: no worry, I have a few other pipelines, but these two are needed for you PyCon lightning thing
<SteveA> flacoste: I note that you're blocked on merging ui into mainline.
<carlos> barry: +translations pages for IProject URLs?
<barry> carlos: it's a little more detailed, can we talk after mtg?
<carlos> barry: sure
<SteveA> that's it.  a record 30 minute meeting.
<barry> carlos: thx (i'm sure it's just my noob confusion about things)
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko-anti-geneva> thanks stever
<mrevell> thanks all
<kiko-anti-geneva> man 
<SteveA> heno: can I call you now?
<carlos> thanks SteveA
<ddaa> congrats!
* mrevell -> lunch
<barry> carlos: will you be around for a while? 
<heno> SteveA: yep
<carlos> barry: yeah
<danilos> DONE: some more bug 116 work (fif), tiny fixes around ("translated & reviewed by", "into" -> "in"), configuration problem (bug 82944), firefox support cleanup (prepared DB patch for review, resolved conflicts, message import order)
<danilos> TODO: have ff reviewed and landed, Brazil sprint, week of vacations
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 116 in rosetta "Special msgid 'translator-credits' should be handled automatically" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82944 in rosetta "Missing <rosetta> tag in launchpad.conf for production[2,3,4]  causes oops." [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82944 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<danilos> (my missing 3 sentences)
<kiko-anti-geneva> SteveA: I have a page with launchpad rendered using storm
<kiko-anti-geneva> niemeyer IS THE DUDE
<SteveA> kiko-anti-geneva: awesome!
<kiko-anti-geneva> mpt: yes
<kiko-anti-geneva> did I?
<kiko-anti-geneva> dude bitchx is confusing
<matsubara> yes, you did kiko 
<kiko-anti-geneva> the only reason I am actually here is because niemeyer and jamesh hassle me to be on IRC
<niemeyer> kiko-anti-geneva: Not sure, but if it was a problem, it must be your fault.
<kiko-anti-geneva> niemeyer: I hear the earth is warming
<kiko-anti-geneva> jdahlin over my dead body
<mpt> kiko-anti-geneva, dude, jdahlin isn't here either
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83976 in soyuz "-security vs. -updates/-proposed version comparison needs to be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83976
<kiko-anti-geneva> niemeyer: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filebQWbTh.html
<ddaa> kiko: so what practical benefits does storm bring to launchpad, apart from maybe removing a couple of layers of soul-burning ugliness?
<kiko> ddaa, it's a more flexible and cleaner ORM, which will be able to give us a lot more in the medium term
<kiko> ddaa, for instance, doing queries for us that fetch objects and aggregate functions in one go
<ddaa> Cool exactly what I wanted to hear.
<ddaa> So we can use the real expressive power of sql to make launchpad not suck performance-wise
<ddaa> instead of being harmstrung by an autistic ORM
<kiko> adding storm to launchpad is a non-trivial endeavour though
<kiko> emulating sqlobject is not without its pains
<kiko> and migrating all our codebase at once is not doable
<ddaa> why is it not, I thought all problems could be solved using a layer of indirection
<kiko-anti-geneva> ddaa: the layer is non-trivial
<ddaa> I mean, "why migrating all our codebase at once is not doable?"
<kiko-anti-geneva> ddaa: because changing every single use of SQLObject API is impossible.
<ddaa> gotcha
<kiko-anti-geneva> (and the API semantics differ between SQLObject and storm)
<ddaa> that's what you need a 95% emulation layer
<kiko-anti-geneva> that's what we're working on
<ddaa> and why we have a huge test suite
<LarstiQ> a huge testsuite? I hadn't noticed on pqm.
* LarstiQ submits another merge request for bzr 0.14.1
<kiko-anti-geneva> it only takes like 1h to run
<ddaa> kiko-anti-geneva: I thought you were saying that there was some unsolvable watershed problem
<salgado> on a ultra-fast machine with loads of IO power
<ddaa> yup...
<ddaa> on a normal workstation it takes... hours
<ddaa> once I tried running it on my iBook 600
<ddaa> it ran all night and did not complete
<ddaa> that's when I realised I needed a new rescue laptopt...
<salgado> it'd be nice to have a separate pqm just for abuse purposes
<ddaa> YES PLEASE!
<ddaa> the current situation is wrong
<salgado> something that would not commit after the tests
<ddaa> people submit code for review _before_ running the test suite
<ddaa> more often than not, people need to do fixes (sometimes not trivial) after review
<ddaa> salgado: I've been asking about a no-commit PQM for months
<ddaa> but nobody listens to me
<salgado> hmmm. maybe we can help you with that
<LarstiQ> ddaa: the use of that would be quicker hardware to find testfailures?
<salgado> I know that kiko-anti-geneva would like something like this too
<ddaa> LarstiQ: pretty much, other reasons too
<matsubara> +1 on no-commit PQM!!!
* LarstiQ is all for it
<ddaa> LarstiQ: such as allowing people to run partial test suite on their workstation while the full test suite for their code is running on the server
<ddaa> which is not possible now because there's only one test database
<ddaa> (on each system)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: in a ideal world, the no-commit PQM could even be tied to review system
<ddaa> "Won't review this, the test pqm tells me it has failures, go do your homework first"
<LarstiQ> "it's a transient failure!"
<salgado> when idle, it could pick up branches from the pending-reviews page, merge them, run the tests and store the results somewhere
<salgado> I think we should go on a strike until we get this non-commit PQM
<ddaa> also, the good thing with no-commit pqm, is that it does not need to be sequential
<ddaa> so it can easily be parallelized to deal with load
<ddaa> so in the end, it can lead to less waiting
<ddaa> and less roundtripping with the real pqm
<ddaa> making it easier for everybody too meet deadlines
<ddaa> and to get laid
<kiko-ddt> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83994 in launchpad "Unavailable facet should be greyed out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83998 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "graphviz-cairo package configuration uses a unrecognized option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84012 in launchpad "Major action button order differs on distrorelease and distribution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84012
<humboldt> Wouldn't it be cool, if you could vote on bugs and specs?
<humboldt> This would be yet another way for Ubuntu to get in contact with it's user base.
<zvenlix> I want to give a suggestion about audio encoding on gnome. I want to rip my cd's in .flac, but I don't find any tutos about it! Is Gstreamer can do it?
<oojah> zvenlix: I think so, but I've no idea how.
<humboldt> Do you know the vote on bugs feature KDE has in it's bug tracker?
<zvenlix> oojah : Xfca can do it, but it isn't present in repositories. the web site is http://bulin.claude.neuf.fr. do you know it? The problem is that xcfa is only a front-end and he need some multiverse program to work! but it install automaticly de codecs and lib to convert and rip cd's on gnome.
<oojah> zvenlix: I'm afraid not.
<Laser_away> mrevell: do you guys ever do a "Here's what's in the next rollout" email to launchpad-users?
<mrevell> Laser_away: We do a report when we do a rollout. I'll be putting one out next week, hopefully, to cover the most recent rollout
<Laser_away> mrevell: but you generally don't do it before the rollout?
<LarstiQ> Laser_away: not in general afaik
<mrevell> Laser_away: No we don't. I could look into whether that would be possible.
<alefteris> Hi everyone! How can i register a bazaar branch for a new product? Does launchpad provide hosting for the branches or I need to find somewhere else?
<Laser_away> seems like more of a "this is what to expect" rather then "oh, btw, this is what we did" might help
<Laser_away> like for the karma thing, etc.
<oojah> Laser_away: That sounds sensible.
<LarstiQ> alefteris: bzr push sftp://login@bazaar.launchpad.net/~team/product/branch, also see https://code.launchpad.net/
<iwj> Hi.  Another one for you guys:
<iwj>  There are 1  problems with the information you entered. Please fix them and try again.
<iwj>  (u'ubuntu_usplash.assignee', u'Assigned to', Assignee not found)
<kiko-ddt> iwj: known and assigned to flacoste 
<iwj> What does it mean ?  Is there a workaround ?
<iwj> Oh, I see, if I type the LP username into the box to the left of the dropdown where it told me what the right username was then it works.
<kiko-ddt> iwj yeah.
<iwj> Fair enough, thanks.
<flacoste> kiko-ddt: actually, there are two different bugs there
<flacoste> kiko-ddt: one is the 'There are 1 problems' and the other one is the weird field error
<flacoste> kiko-ddt: and I've unassigned the first one since it's a bug only present in the bugtask template which doesn its own error handling
<flacoste> s/unassigned/unassigned me/
<kiko-ddt> you evil evil flacoste 
<flacoste> i could fix it though, it's not that complicated
<flacoste> trickiest part is finding the right place to put the test in the miriad of tests present in the bugtracker
<ddaa> flacoste: just make up your own place :)
<flacoste> bug 5835
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5835 in malone "On +editstatus, don't say "There are 1 problems with the information you entered"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5835
<flacoste> the other one is 78889
<flacoste> bug 78889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78889 in malone "Changing bug's product to an unregistered one gives unhelpful "Invalid value" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78889
* carlos -> out
<cprov> guys, is PQM under update or is it broken ?
<kiko-ddt> cprov it's working, just the output is ruined
<salgado> cprov, just the web UI
<LarstiQ> sorry! :)
<cprov> kiko-ddt, salgado: tks
<salgado> LarstiQ, ah, you're the one who sent a URL with bzr+ssh:// to it! ;)
<LarstiQ> salgado: heh no, but my multiline subject is a good candidate for the breakage
<kiko-ddt> salgado: did you add the "bugs assigned to" portlet to assignedbugs?
<cprov> kiko-ddt: btw, did you and mdz reach an agreement about #83976 ?
<kiko-ddt> cprov: I don't think mdz contacted me.
<salgado> kiko-ddt, eh?
<kiko-ddt> salgado, ok, n/m.
<mdz> kiko-ddt: I did
<kiko-ddt> mdz: I didn't see that
<cprov> dudes ?!
<mdz> mizar:[~]  tail -1 ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/Canonical-kiko.log 
<mdz> Feb 08 09:56:13 <mdz>   good afternoon
<salgado> kiko-ddt, the portlet which contains links to the assignedbugs of your teams?
<kiko-ddt> mdz: I'm not kiko. I'm kiko-ddt.
<kiko-ddt> salgado: yes.
<salgado> kiko-ddt, I added it in Montreal, I think
<kiko-ddt> salgado: hmmm. 
<kiko-ddt> mdz: I take it you have an opinion about how that bug should be fixed?
<kiko-ddt> mdz: the reason I don't like the rushed fix that cprov did is that I'm not sure we have thought this problem through enough.
<kiko-ddt> mdz: so I expect us to have to do this again...
<cprov> kiko-ddt: at least, after that patch, the expected fixes will go in the right direction "from less restrictive to more restrictive", currently we are too fascist (and sometimes wrong) about version consistency across pockets.
<mdz> kiko-ddt: I would not be so bold as to hold a position about how it should be fixed
<mdz> kiko-ddt: however, I have strong opinions about *when* it should be fixed
<cprov> kiko-ddt: but it's just MHO.
<mdz> kiko-ddt: this bug is causing a problem for all of our users right now
<kiko-ddt> mdz: hmmm. what concerns me is that this problem was caused by us rushing a fix to a similar problem before.
<kiko-ddt> mdz: we didn't use to have version checks for backports -- when we added them, we created this problem
<cprov> kiko-ddt: just a note, the current problem isn't caused by BACKPORTS checks, it's just similar to it.
<mdz> kiko-ddt: none of our users can install their security updates because of this bug. it's not OK to let it stay that way for any length of time
<cprov> kiko-ddt: we do wrong with when we check versions across ALL pockets
<kiko-ddt> cprov: really? I must have misread the patch then
<mdz> kiko-ddt: you're kiko on the Canonical IRC server, which is where I messaged you
<kiko-ddt> yeah, that's another computer.
<cprov> kiko-ddt: the core-fix is in getPublished{Sources, Binaries} when we restrict lookups to RELEASE pocket
<kiko-ddt> mdz, cprov: how about trying to find someone else to look at this code? I am in the middle of other work
<mdz> kiko-ddt: this is a critical situation
<cprov> kiko-ddt: fine by me, but do we have rs=kiko for the cherrypick ?
<kiko-ddt> cprov, no, no rs=kiko because I don't like the patch.
<mdz> kiko-ddt: I understand if you can't deal with it personally at the moment, but it needs attention from someone immediately
<kiko-ddt> but find someone else who does, or give me some time to clear my stack
<cprov> salgado: do you have time for it ?
<kiko-ddt> ok
<kiko-ddt> hang on.
<kiko-ddt> SteveA ping?
<kiko> ok
<kiko> cprov, mdz: hey
<cprov> kiko: yes
<kiko> cprov, this patch removes /many/ comments and adds very few.
<cprov> kiko: that's more or less the same it does for code
<kiko> let me chat this over with mdz
<cprov> kiko: version checking become very straight-forward now
<kiko> and likely broken
<cprov> kiko: why broken ?
<kiko> I suspect because the situation is not well understood 
<kiko> but let me check with mdz
<radix> uneeet tiiiiists
<cprov> kiko: ok
<kiko> there are tests for this; unfortunately I don't think we know what needs to be done.
<cprov> kiko:  we got convinced the it was the minimal (right) checks we can do.
<cprov> s\the\that
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> ok, tell mdz to ping me when he's up
<cprov> kiko: okay
<mdz> kiko: ping
<kiko-ddt> mdz: now you find me.
<mdz> I was eating
<cprov> kiko: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84071 in launchpad "Crash while drag the scroll bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84071
<jamesh> lifeless: I think most developers are using pqm-submit from the packages on lpdebs.canonical.com
<lifeless> jamesh: ah. 
* lifeless didn't consider that
* lifeless mails etienne
<bdmurray> lifeless: I have a question about the ubuntu-bugs mailing list
<lifeless> ...
<bdmurray> when an intial bug is reported it uses the reporters e-mail address and there is no reply to address for the bug number.  this seems to make it challenging to triage bugs via e-mail.
<lifeless> thats a good point
<bdmurray> the same is true for the desktop bugs mailing list
<lifeless> can I suggest you have a look at the open bugs on malone - https://launchpad.net/malone/+bugs - and if there is not one there that matches, file a bug about it ?
<bdmurray> sure I wasn't sure if there was something I was missing
<kiko-ddt> jamesh: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file8H3lUT.html
* kiko-ddt laughs
<bdmurray> lifeless: I have submitted a bug about it.  Thanks for the help.
<lifeless> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84078 in malone "not possible to reply to bug number via ubuntu-desktop bugs mailing list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84078
<kiko-ddt> niemeyer: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileWwWeN0.html
#launchpad 2007-02-09
<mpt> Gooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad users and developers - Next developer meeting: Thu 15th Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad users and developers | Next developer meeting: Thu 15th Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Hobbsee> afternoon mpt!!!
<ajmitch> hi mpt
<LaserJock> hi mpt
<mpt> hello hello hello
<mpt> oh, Hobbsee, I owe you an e-mail message
<Hobbsee> mpt: you do?  fun :)
<Burgundavia> kiko: can I get into the test of the new UI?
<carlos> morning
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Fix-it Friday! | Launchpad users and developers | Next developer meeting: Thu 15th Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<gnomefreak> is it me or does karma seem to drop 200+ points no matter how many bugs/comments you do/make?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> my karma is still going up
<gnomefreak> i made 20+ comments/uploads hell 10 to one bug and mine dropped 200+ points
* ajmitch had his karma go up by > 1000 by opening a few bugs
<ajmitch> ewll, 'a few' being 40+
<carlos> gnomefreak: it would be that you did a lot of work a year ago
<carlos> so the amount expired is higher than the amount earned 
<gnomefreak> carlos: couldnt have been i wasnt a triager a year ago i didnt start until around may/june
<gnomefreak> april == earliest
<carlos> hmm, no idea then. Not all actions give you the same amount of karma
<carlos> when did you last check your karma?
<gnomefreak> a little while ago
<carlos> we recently dropped a lot of karma 
<gnomefreak> carlos: i already emailed stub about that
<carlos> due a bug we had in launchpad that was given much more karma than it should
<carlos> ok
<gnomefreak> it has been dropping ever since that
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter what i ddo on LP
<carlos> it decreases over time, but if you keep doing things, it shouldn't affect you so much
<carlos> gnomefreak: you will need to wait for stub's answer
<gnomefreak> it dropped almost/if not exactly 200 points over night
<ajmitch> you probably just have to work harder :)
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/19552
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19552 in firefox "Crash after firefox is opening a new window (when it should open the new URL in the same window/tab) - No More Crash Report Please!" [High,Needs info]   - Assigned to Mozilla Team (mozillateam)
<gnomefreak> read that than tell me how much harder lol
<gnomefreak> i spent better part of day with that bug
<ajmitch> sure, but karma can't measure how hard a bug is :)
<gnomefreak> i know but your talking around 10 uploads/comments just on that bug
<gnomefreak> not including the other bugs i did
<gnomefreak> ever since the karma dropped from 1.3 mill to 10049 it has been on a steady decline
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84167 in rosetta "Please do not export new languages after distro release for langpack-o-matic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84167
<ByronFortescue> Hello there,
<ddaa> hello
<ByronFortescue> I am subscribed to the Ubuntu Artwork Launchpad, but I get a lot of e-mails on subjects and posts I am not really interested by, I only want to get email about posts I posted in myself, is there any way to get this done? 
<ByronFortescue> And if not, how can i deactivate the subscription to all these messages?
<stub> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaAdjustmentsJan07 and https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation should explain everything
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: what's the page of this Ubuntu Artwork team?
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: is that it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art +
<ddaa> s/+/?/
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: I do not have all the elements
<ddaa> like, you are not telling me what kind of mail you are receiving, etc.
<ByronFortescue> ddaa: yes its that one
<ByronFortescue> allright, well, I just got myself an account there, I posted in one thread, and the next thing, I get all these e-mails about other topics..
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: so I guess you actually want to get some permissions associated with being a member of this team, but you do not want to receive any of the email sent to that team?
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: this is NOT a forum, and NOT a mailing list
<ddaa> this is a team
<ddaa> it gives permission to do things in launchpad
<ByronFortescue> ddaa: allright, clears it a bit up, thank you.. ^_^
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: so what you are saying is not helping me understand what is your problem
<ByronFortescue> ddaa: Well, I was just wondering if there was a way to just get e-mail about posts I am subscribed to instead of all the posts
<ddaa> what post are you talking about?
<ddaa> You do not post to a team!
<ddaa> Show me one of those "posts"
<ByronFortescue> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-cursors-theme/+bug/83886
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83886 in human-cursors-theme "whishlist: new release" [Undecided,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Ubuntu Artwork Team (ubuntu-art)
<ByronFortescue> It's more like bug posting and responding to it.. 
<ddaa> okay, let me have a look
<ddaa> so this i a bug
<ddaa> this bug is assigned to "ubuntu artwork team"
<ByronFortescue> yes
<ddaa> all comments to a bug cause an email to be sent to subscribers AND the assignee
<ddaa> the assignee is an "implicit subscriber"
<ddaa> makes sense so far?
<ByronFortescue> yes
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: why do you need to be part of this team?
<ddaa> Honest question, is there any technical reason you need to be part of team?
<ByronFortescue> ddaa: It was just out of mere interest I joined it, to see if I could help a hand here and there
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: so, if you leave the team, you will still be able to do anything you want to do?
<ByronFortescue> So I understand that if I want to get rid of the subscription, I have to get out of this team
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: right, I do not know the purpose of this team. To me, it looks like its main purpose is to broadcast emails.
<ByronFortescue> ddaa: no, but I understand I cannot edit these preferences myself
<ddaa> What "preferences" are you thinking of?
<ByronFortescue> well, which bugs I get e-mailed to me..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84170 in launchpad "Karma calculation is buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84170
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: you will be emailed about all bugs that are assigned to this team.
<ddaa> It looks to me like it is the whole point of this team.
<ByronFortescue> yes, I understand
<ByronFortescue> I did not quite get that at first, so there's where the misconception is prolly ^_^
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: if membership of this team is used for something else
<ddaa> you can ask an administrator of the team to set a "contact address" for the team.
<ByronFortescue> no it's not
<ByronFortescue> ok
<ByronFortescue> thank you for your help and time ddaa
<ddaa> such as a mailing list
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: you are welcome, sorry for losing a bit of my temper earlier.
<ByronFortescue> ddaa: It's allright, I understand it can seem a bit of a silly question from your point of view :)
<ByronFortescue> bye bye!
<ddaa> ByronFortescue: I guess maybe you should suggest
<ddaa> to an admin of the team to explain this in the team decription.
<ByronFortescue> ddaa: yeah good idea.. 
<ByronFortescue> allright, i'll be on my way then
<ByronFortescue> sayonara
<ddaa> Thank you
* ddaa grumbles
<ddaa> we really need more transparency in bug email
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Most certainly.
<ddaa> something that says "You received this email because you are a member of team Ubuntu Artwork. This team is the assignee of this bug. To stop receiving such email, you can leave the Ubuntu Artwork team."
<ddaa> BjornT: I take it there's already a couple dozen duplicate bugs filed about this?
<BjornT> ddaa: there are a few bugs about this, yes. the first step will be to at least give some way of finding out why you got an e-mail, for example using the To header, or a custom header. but something more obvious will probably be added later.
<ddaa> BjornT: any chance this could be acted upon, like... in the next month?
<ddaa> I know this has been in the plans for like a year.
<ddaa> I do not want to see myself losing my temper again on an unsuspecting user...
<BjornT> ddaa: the first step, yes. i'll probably do that one as a FiF.
<Fujitsu> ddaa: I can see why you did, though.
<BjornT> as for the second step, i'm not sure when i'll get around to it.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: no excuse, this guy was just clueless, and subscribed to the team because he thought he wanted to help.
<ddaa> he was not even being silly or having an attitude, just confused and making too many assumptions
<Fujitsu> I suppose so.
<ddaa> BjornT: you know we've got the Mailman guy in, maybe you could use him for that :)
<ddaa> I think that's like smack in the middle of what he's here for.
<BjornT> ddaa: yeah, the second step is basically transforming the structured headers into unstructured text, so it shouldn't be that hard :) the main problem is not to bloat the notifications too much.
<ddaa> Yep, I see how that can be tricky. But that's the sort of thing where barry may have useful insights.
<BjornT> although, when you join a team, you should probably be given the option whether to receive mail. that's where mailman could be useful.
<ddaa> BjornT: dunno... for some teams, receiving emails is the whole point of the team.
<Fujitsu> BjornT: Having such an option would be really nice.
<ddaa> But I guess maybe we should separate the "I'm a part of the Team, yeah!", from "I'm actually giving a shit"...
<stub> barry will need to get his hands dirty in the email system at some point, as we need a bounce processor and the simplest way for us to do that is to poach the relevant code from mailman (license permitting)
<ddaa> in other words... belonging to a team seem to give some users a warm feeling, and maybe that should be separated from the email traffic.
<ddaa> stub: Mailman is GPL, right?
<stub> I think so, yes.
<ddaa> GPL covers only distribution. Launchpad is not being distributed (yet?)...
<ddaa> mh...
<stub> Although as the bounce processor will be a separate system, license is probably irrelevant.
<ddaa> okay I see the problem.
<ddaa> BjornT: I think we need more _and_ less than just transliterating the headers.
* Fujitsu is not impressed at ddaa for thinking about such license-workarounds.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: it's not a workaround. The implication of the GPL to web services is a well discussed subject.
<ddaa> there was actually leaked early draft of the GPLv3 that had some clauses to consider web serving as distribution.
<Fujitsu> I see an article from late 2005 mentioning such a thing.
<ddaa> The fact that it was withdrawn is an implicit acknowledgment that private software, such as web services, is outside the bounds of the GPL.
<ddaa> I'm pretty sure that Eben Moglen would phrase that in a much more eloquent way, he being Eben Moglen, but he'll basically agree.
<jamesh> ddaa: there is an optional clause where GPLv3 code can provide a "method of downloading the source to this program" that can't be removed
<ddaa> *nod* I can see how they put that in to make some stakeholders happy
<ddaa> but I wish they would cut down the number of optional clauses to a minimum. Simplicity is the biggest advantage of the GPL.
<jamesh> there are a bunch of optional extras in the GPLv3
<stub> Heh.... simplicity is the reason I use MIT :)
<jamesh> the LGPL essentially becomes an additional permission to GPLv3, rather than its own license
<jamesh> which simplifies things a bit
<ddaa> jamesh: I think optional extras are going to be a problem.
<jamesh> ddaa: the base license was fairly strict about what sort of extras were allowed, last I checked
<ddaa> stub: MIT is not copyleft. Copyleft is very healthy economically.
<Fujitsu> GPL options... Sounds nasty.
<jamesh> ddaa: the GPLv2 has similar options
<ddaa> Fujitsu: do not worry, there's no "chromed RMS statuette" option that I know of.
<jamesh> for example, if you have an interactive GPL'd program with a "warranty" or "license" command, you can't patch those out and distribute the result
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<Fujitsu> jamesh: True.
<jamesh> (there is nothing requiring interactive programs to have those style of commands though)
<ddaa> jamesh: I think this sort of option is okay, as those commands can be normally hidden, and the license or warranty cannot be changed anyway.
<ddaa> so it's not really changing the terms of distribution in any practical way, except for forcing the presence of a few KB of text.
<ddaa> s/terms of distribution/terms of use/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84168 in linux-meta (main) "Inapplicable security update (linux-2.6.17-11 in edgy) (dup-of: 83976)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84174 in linux-meta (main) "last linux-image-generic package is broken (dup-of: 83976)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68201 in gnome-orca "No translations for gnome-orca" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68201
<ddaa> matsubara: hey
<ddaa> you know you can _change_ the product of a bug report
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84016 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Unmet dependency in metapackage linux-image-generic (dup-of: 83976)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84035 in Ubuntu "cannot upgrade kernel (dup-of: 83976)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84182 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "k7 kernel update - broken dependency (dup-of: 83976)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84182
<matsubara> ddaa: yes, why?
<ddaa> so for bugs like bug 84071, you need not reject on launchpad and open on ubuntu/gaim
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84071 in gaim "Crash while drag the scroll bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84071
<ddaa> so we need not get bugspam about random problem that people first reported on launchpad
<ddaa> or maybe you are doing it intentionally, for some reason that escapes me...
<ddaa> I'd still like to be able to delete bug reports, so this sort of thing can be fixed post hoc...
<matsubara> ddaa: yes I did intentionally so the bugsquad can take a look at it and investigate further. If they discover it's a problem on gaim upstream they'll do the right thing
<ddaa> matsubara: okay, but why keep the "launchpad" bug report?
<Fujitsu> ddaa: You can't assign a product task to a distro package, AFAIK..
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> BUG
<Fujitsu> ?
<ddaa> I consider this a bug, and I'm going to file it
<Fujitsu> Sounds like a good idea.
<matsubara> already reported ddaa 
<salgado> ddaa, I think it's already filed
<ddaa> I'll just make a dupe to annoy the malone guys into fixing it
<matsubara> ddaa: there's no reason to keep the launchpad report. since gaim doesn't use malone officially I didn't even try to re-assign from launchpad product to gaim product.
<ddaa> matsubara: sure, but we cannot get rid of it
<matsubara> ddaa: just re-assigned
<matsubara> I thought it wouldn't let me.
<ddaa> weird
<matsubara> I'll do that from now on. thansk for the tip
<ddaa> I guess maybe you should not be allowed to...
<ddaa> BjornT: hey
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Why not?
<ddaa> Fujitsu: because you cannot file bugs on a product that does not use Malone officially
<ddaa> the only thing you should be allowed to do is set a bugwatch to the official bugtracker, as I understand it
<Fujitsu> It is useful to track the status in Malone anyway.
<ddaa> that's what a bugwatch is for
<Fujitsu> (as the number of bugtrackers supported by a bugwatch is limited)
<BjornT> hi ddaa 
<Fujitsu> And some upstreams don't even have a bugtracker.
<ddaa> BjornT: people are not allowed to file bugs on products that do not have the use-malone flag set
<ddaa> BjornT: but it's possible to move a bug report (bugtask) from another product to a product that does not have the use-malone flag set
<ddaa> BjornT: is this a bug?
<Fujitsu> If that behaviour is changed, it will make life harder for a lot of people.
<BjornT> ddaa: yeah, that's a bug, it has even been filed.
<Fujitsu> Having to manually track the status of a bug just because LP doesn't support the bugtracker, or there is no bugtracker, is just stupid.
* ddaa thinks there are too many annoying fileds bugs on malone
* ddaa is very grumpy today, for some reason
<ddaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gaim/+bugs
<ddaa> bah...
<ddaa> matsubara: okay, let's just have it as you said
<BjornT> ddaa: those gaim bugs are ok, since they have an ubuntu task as well. if there's only one bugtask, it shouldn't be possible to reassign it to a product that doesn't use Launchpad to track their bugs, though.
<ddaa> mkay, makes some sense
<ddaa> the point is not to have bugs that nobody is looking after
* carlos -> lunch
<not-kiko> oi
<not-kiko> SteveA: you called?
<not-kiko> cprov: hey. 
<ddaa> not-kiko: what's up with your nicknames anyway?
<cprov> not-kiko: hey
<cprov> not-kiko: no good news for me ?
<not-kiko> cprov: I should be the one asking for good news!!!
<not-kiko> cprov: is mdz around?
<cprov> not-kiko: then, I guess, better comments don't represent any.
<cprov> not-kiko: probably yes, pitti and cjwatson also are in #soyuz
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84187 in adept (main) "Adept Update Manager fails to install 2.6.17-11 (dup-of: 83976)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84187
<not-kiko> I doubt mdz is around actually
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84160 in update-manager (main) "Updates that cannot be ticked are displayed (dup-of: 83976)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84210 in launchpad "Naming Consistencies in sections." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84203 in linux-meta (main) "Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-386 but it is not installable (dup-of: 83976)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84203
<Burgwork> kiko: did you get my ping from yesterday?
<kiko> Burgwork, yes. please apply to https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/
<Burgwork> kiko: will do
<jamesh> you aren't trying to join so you'll have something to post on your weblog, right?
<rainglasz> When in a translation screen, i very often have to scroll horizontally (unless the messages are very short). Is this regarded normal? (Firefox 2, 1024x768) For me, its nagging. 
<not-kiko> rainglasz: it shouldn't be the case. can you ping us about it next week, when carlos, danilos and jamesh will be on a sprint?
<rainglasz> ok
<not-kiko> yay! jamesh!
<w_> Hello, got a question, someone changed the topic of a support request and it needs to be changed back, how can I find out what it was named before?
<w_> or I guess it would be called the summary
<w_> it was https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+ticket/3126
<w_> I found the old summary in my email archives, but in case I didn't have that, how would I have seen the history of the edits made to a support request?
#launchpad 2007-02-10
<w_> Also, how can we remove spam/junk messages, not whole requests, but replies to the support requests that are spam/junk
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84311 in soyuz "Some DistributionSourcePackage pages are broken in beta" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84311
<cstrippie> hey all, is anyone aware of a simple way for me to kill my launchpad account?
<Fujitsu> cstrippie, such a thing doesn't exist.
<cstrippie> ok, thanks for the info.
<mykas0> hi everyone
<mykas0> listen, I'm having an awful problem with Launchpad, where should I report it?
<Fujitsu> What is said awful problem? It's probably already reported.
<mykas0> can I post an image in here?
<Fujitsu> If you can find somewhere to paste it, probably.
<mykas0> http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/7903/browserxv5.jpg
<mykas0> the text is all streched and stuff, making me scroll all to the right, if I need to check it all, which takes a lot of time
<mykas0> in the past, this happened in 1 or 2 pages, but now it is happening in all the Launchpad translation pages
<not-kiko> mykas0: interesting, it's the second report I get of this today
<not-kiko> I think the new layout is not wrapping correctly in certain situations
<mykas0> oh
<mykas0> maybe it's because I'm using FF?
<not-kiko> mykas0: you can probably file a bug, or you can ping me on monday so I can see with carlos what's up (he'll be here)
<not-kiko> well, I use FF as well
<mykas0> :-\
<not-kiko> as do most of our users :)
<mykas0> any ideas on how to fix this, even if it is a temporary solution?
<not-kiko> mykas0: hmmmm. not really, and it's nearly 1am here..
<mykas0> almost 3 AM here -_-
<mykas0> but I wanted to do a couple translations, today and tomorrow
<not-kiko> yeah, it's a bummer
<not-kiko> hold on a sec
<mykas0> this is kind annoying...
<not-kiko> mykas0: give me a URL to the page you're translating in?
<mykas0> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/xubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide/pt/+translate?show=untranslated&start=30
<not-kiko> yuck
<not-kiko> mykas0 okay, I have a suggestion for you
<not-kiko> add a local CSS class
<not-kiko> that wraps labels
<mykas0> o_O how can I do that?
<not-kiko> mykas0 label {
<not-kiko>   white-space: nowrap;
<not-kiko> }
<not-kiko> mykas0: hmm, you'll need to find out how to hack up a userCSS file for your firefox
<not-kiko> otherwise you'll need to wait until tomorrow morning or monday
<not-kiko> mykas0 maybe stylish can help you: http://lifehacker.com/software/skins/download-of-the-day-stylish-firefox-extension-194604.php
<not-kiko> err
<not-kiko> http://lifehacker.com/software/skins/download-of-the-day-stylish-firefox-extension-194604.php
<not-kiko> that's the one
<not-kiko> mykas0: what you want is to be able to wrap the label element
<not-kiko> I think we just didn't test this with long enough scripts
<not-kiko> unfortunately
<mykas0> oh, you're part of the guys up there?
<not-kiko> yeah
<mykas0> cool
<not-kiko> so hold on
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84315 in Ubuntu "ubuntu GUI Crashed and did not restore anymore! (Not Restorable !!?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84315
<mykas0> so, do you usually work a lot?
<not-kiko> apparently
* not-kiko yawns
<not-kiko> I have a fix for your bug
<mykas0> by the way, why isn't there an in-site bug submission form, for Launchpad? 
<not-kiko> there is
<not-kiko> launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<mykas0> huh, I couldn't find that one... I just found the one to submit bugs on the OS
<mykas0> not-kiko, so, how's the fix?
<not-kiko> it works
<not-kiko> but it needs to be rolled out
<not-kiko> mykas0 I will land it right now, but you will need to test it tomorrow on edge.launchpad.net
<not-kiko> I'm not sure what time the rollout happens
<not-kiko> but hopefully that's good enough for you
<mykas0> well, provided it doesn't make me scroll, it's more than enough
<not-kiko> it won't
<not-kiko> one sec
<not-kiko> try async.com.br/~kiko/foo.png
<not-kiko> you'll see what my patch does
<not-kiko> mykas0: if you want to fix this /right now/ you will need userCSS or stylish
<not-kiko> now let me get to bed before I get in trouble :-)
<mykas0> lol
<mykas0> ok, thanks
<mykas0> i'll try it later, and do just a few lines now
<not-kiko> ok, coolio
<mykas0> by the way,was the karma reset?
<Hobbsee> mykas0: yes
<mykas0> why ?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<mpt> kiko, your Switzerland-hatred has been immortalized
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22kiko-anti-geneva%22
<Laser_away> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84323 in malone "debbugs URLs often aren't handy, making bug watches difficult" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84325 in malone "Intermediate +filebug page has title "Launchpad"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84326 in launchpad "/+search, /products, /people, etc should have tabs" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84326
<jml> is there a way to get a log of my activity on launchpad?
<jml> (also, hooray, I have the jml account)
<radix> jml: are you a hacker? did you hack launchpad to get the jml account? I bet you are a hacker.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84328 in launchpad "Let some portlets default to expanded state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84328
<jml> radix: someone else hacked it for me.
<radix> I think I broke launchpad
<jml> radix: what did you do?
<radix> I created a product and then immediately pushed to it
<radix> radix@haruko ~/Projects/Activity/trunk% bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~radix/obnoxious-activity-monitor/trunk
<radix> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: This is not a LocalTransport, so there is no local representation for a path 
<radix> That command apparently did actually write some .bzr stuff, and now further push commands do the following:
<radix> radix@haruko ~/Projects/Activity/trunk% bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~radix/obnoxious-activity-monitor/trunk
<radix> bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/~radix/obnoxious-activity-monitor/trunk': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<radix> Maybe there's a race condition for something to happen after product creation before branches can be pushed successfully?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84329 in blueprint "Blueprint search results should limit summary lengths" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84329
<radix> it looks like that push did not work really, even though it created some files and launchpad did notice it: https://launchpad.net/~radix/+branch/obnoxious-activity-monitor/trunk
* radix tries removing it with sftp and repushing
<spiv> radix: there's no race condition
<spiv> radix: as soon as a product is registered in launchpad, you can push to it.
<radix> Ok, I managed to delete the .bzr directory but not the branch directory and I'm still getting the same error when I try to push.
<spiv> You cannot delete branch directories.
<spiv> If you are using bzr.dev, you can do "bzr push --use-existing-dir ..."
<spiv> radix: I'd be interested in what "bzr info" reports for your branch.
<radix> http://rafb.net/p/iSkpDi65.html
<spiv> radix: Actually, I'd really like to see the relevant part of your ~/.bzr.log for that "Transport operation not possible" error.
<radix> I'll check.
<radix> .bzr.log doesn't have timestamps :P
<radix> ah, god it.
<radix> got it.
<radix> spiv: http://rafb.net/p/qlGi0H84.html
<radix> ohhh craaap. SVN
<radix> what the _crap-
<spiv> radix: Ah-hah :)
<spiv> radix: "bzr --no-plugins" is your friend ;)
<radix> jelmer is a jerk, in other words ;-)
<radix> That is terribly bizarre. It is in the *svn checkout* code path!
<spiv> Yeah.  Anyway, problem solved I think.
<radix> well, I still can't push, even if I get rid of that plugin. 
<spiv> I'm going back to enjoying my weekend ;)
<spiv> radix: bzr push --use-existing-dir
<radix> ah, so upgrade to bzr.dev :\
<spiv> radix: If you don't have a new enough bzr, you have two choices:
<spiv> 1) rename that branch out of the way (because you can't delete it, although pester ddaa on that...), and push again.
<radix> I'm sure I have a copy somewhere. But I wonder what these choices are.
<spiv> 2) use a different sftp client to get a functional .bzr dir back in that directory
<radix> hrum.
<radix> spiv: Ok, thanks a lot.
<spiv> radix: there are bug reports in the launchpad-bazaar product for issues here, if you're interested.
<spiv> radix: thanks for discovering the bzr-svn trap though!
<radix> ok, --use-existing-dir worked beautifully (btw, I am shocked that there are no sftp clients in ubuntu that support recursive put :P)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84332 in launchpad "Scope of global search field isn't clear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84332
<spiv> radix: nautilus possibly could?
<spiv> radix: or use paramiko ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84333 in malone ""Most frequently reported" list not really useful when reporting a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84333
<mpt> Looks like I'm reporting half the bugs in Launchpad this evening :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84337 in launchpad "Structural object children crashes in distribution source package context" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84337
<Fujitsu> mpt: #84337 is a dupe of #84311.
<mpt> ah, thank you Fujitsu 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84339 in malone "+choose-affected-product title and heading need rewriting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84339
<kiko> hi
<kiko> mpt!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84349 in dict-gcide "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_i18n_Translation-fr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84349
<Hobbsee> yay mpt :D
<Hobbsee> someone did something with my feedback ;)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: What was done?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: filed bug reports, etc.
<Hobbsee> said which were bugs, and which werent
<Hobbsee> This is a private beta. Please do not post screenshots publicly. Bug reports and feedback welcome.
<Hobbsee> hahaha, nice
<Hobbsee> just to be *very* clear
<kiko> Hobbsee, I told you it would be handled!
<Hobbsee> kiko: :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: hooray!
<Laxy> Um.. There is no way to change my e-mail address or password...
<Laxy> Anyone here?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84361 in rosetta "New translation form is too-wide" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #52025 in soyuz "Some lockfiles have bad permissions" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52025
<dfarning> hey folks, a quick question on how to subscribe a team to bugs.  the mozilla team is responible for the following packages https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+packagebugs I was wondering how to automatically make mozillateam subscribed to those bugs so the follow search works correctly https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+subscribedbugs
<Gwaihir> kiko: can I ask you a couple of questions?
<kiko> Gwaihir, you can, but I'm only half here. :-)
<Gwaihir> hmm... ok... just one then :)
<Gwaihir> the "Need Review" status ofthe import queu... what does it mean?
<mdke_> it means a rosetta admin needs to approve the import, I believe
<mdke_> that leaves kiko free for your second question
<Gwaihir> thanks mdke_ :)
<Gwaihir> second question is a little longer... it's related to beta.launchpad... maybe I'll write him...
<mdke_> give it a try
<mdke_> you can always copy/paste into your email
<Gwaihir> it's more a feedback than a question...
<mdke_> bug report?
<nixternal> quick question, is it alright to do bug triaging and my regular lp work using the beta?
<nixternal> I have been told yes and no, I want an official answer to this one
<Gwaihir> nixternal: I can't give you an official one... but I'm using it too... and everything looks like the old one
<kiko> Gwaihir, it's best if you use the mailing list for feedback on beta, as mpt gets it too.
<kiko> as for needs review, yes, mdke_ is right as usual.
<nixternal> Gwaihir: ya I noticed that
<kiko> nixternal, yes, you can use beta and production interchangeably -- they both are connected to the same production database.
<nixternal> rock on! I am using Beta frm now on, it is just so groovy :)
<Gwaihir> kiko: ok... I'll write on ML... but there are a couple of thing s I noticed that would need a screenshot
<kiko> Gwaihir, you can send those to launchpad@lists.canonical.com
<Gwaihir> kiko: ok!
#launchpad 2007-02-11
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84484 in ubuntu-doc "Launchpad recommends translating ubuntu-doc's main--deleted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84484
<mdke_> god launchpad makes me mad sometimes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84499 in rosetta "Unchecking "Uses Rosetta Officially" should hide all translations for a product" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84499
<kiko-afk> mdke_, what did we do now?
<mdke_> kiko-afk: I've sent an email. I'm sorry to be a bit grumpy :(
<kiko-afk> oh.
<mdke_> still no doubt you've had much grumpier
<kiko-afk> well there's a bug which prevents me from doing the cleaning up
<kiko-afk> and matsubara told me last week it was fixed
<kiko-afk> and it hasn't been
<mdke_> so there is work going on towards fixing it?
<kiko-afk> well
<kiko-afk> ther is work going on towards allowing admins to move them to unused products
<kiko-afk> to be honest deleting anything in launchpad is pretty difficult because of referential integrity
<mdke_> yeah, I know the bug is hard to fix, I've heard that before. But it doesn't mean there shouldn't be any sign of willingness to fix it on the bug report
<kiko-afk> mdke_, it's hard to prioritize with such a wide userbase, seriously
<mdke_> yeah
<kiko-afk> take yesterday. mdz comes in and complains about debian bug watches. you complain about series deletion. mark complains that beta isn't getting done fast enough. and I am annoyed because 20 pages are crashing because of a hard limit added to an API.
<kiko-afk> and this is a saturday!
<mdke_> yes
<mdke_> kiko-afk: that's partly what I mean when I worry about launchpad having been put to serious use by Ubuntu at a very early stage in its development
<kiko-afk> the worst part is
<kiko-afk> I am unable to fix this bug
<kiko-afk> it's not a very early stage, though, tbh
<kiko-afk> it's just that its development has been uneven
<kiko-afk> I can't reproduce the @!@#!# permission bug
<mdke_> which one is that?
<kiko-afk> allowing me to +review series
<kiko-afk> I can reproduce it live
<kiko-afk> but not in sampledata
<mdke_> ah. Well I suppose the workaround would probably be helpful, although even then depending on admins isn't ideal.
<kiko-afk> there is nothing more frustrating than not being able to solve a problem users are having
<mdke_> well, that's because you care, which is something I never doubted :)
<mdke_> the LP developers are really special. But it doesn't stop me being grumpy sometimes
<kiko-afk> now I"m grumpy because I can't reproduce this @!#4$! bug
<mdke_> let's both un-grump, it's a sunday
<ajmitch> kiko-afk: as grumpy as we may be at times, we appreciate the work that goes into LP
<mdke_> that's what I was trying to say, yeah :)
<kiko-afk> oh I know what is wrong here
<kiko-afk> @*!&#@##$
<kiko-afk> BUTTSOURCE
<kiko-afk> god damned permissions bullshit
* ajmitch can sympathise, working on a php web app as a day job :)
<kiko-afk> DONE
<kiko-afk> fuck you buttsource
<kiko-afk> for context
<kiko-afk> buttsource is a special team that has some permissions that launchpad admins don't
<kiko-afk> I forgot about that but just ran into it in the code
<kiko-afk> so I went and added myself to the team
<mdke_> I thought you were just swearing gratuitously
<kiko-afk> I could never understand the meaning of that team name
<kiko-afk> until now
<ajmitch> it's a creative team name
<mdke_> haha
<ajmitch> gar, oops on beta
* ajmitch guesses OOPS-407BETAZ73 was just a timeout, since it worked when hitting reload
<kiko-afk> ajmitch, there's one which steve fixed which apparently hasn't been rolled out yet
<kiko-afk> yeah
<ajmitch> beta is looking nicer though :)
<mdke_> kiko-afk: wow thanks
<kiko-afk> you're welcome
<kiko-afk> let me try and find some food now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84513 in launchpad "Constrain displaynames to 60 characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84516 in rosetta "Copy text doesn't work from chosen selected language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84516
<Mez> can someone disable LP to email this user
<Mez> liam-intermedia-online
<Mez> their auto-reply is bouncing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84517 in rosetta "Saving a translation equal to the original English sometimes doesn't works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84517
<schizoschaf> hi. I have created a gpg key for launchpad. I dont know how to find out  'key-id' for 'gpg --send-key key-id'
<Gwaihir> schizoschaf: use `gpg --list-keys' and the check the output
<schizoschaf> Gwaihir, i did. i tried everything from that output 
<schizoschaf> Gwaihir, it worked now. thanks
<Gwaihir> ok! ;)
<gesslar> on the launchpad website, there's a specific translation i want to suggest an alternate for but there are 2225 results for this application. is there a better way to find it than just to click page to page of 223 pages looking for a specific item?
<mdke_> gesslar: not really, at the moment. 
* gesslar grunts
<mdke_> you can try downloading the po file and searching for it in your text editor
<gesslar> i got that
<gesslar> but i don't know what to do with it
<mdke_> yeah
<mdke_> if you're not a translator for that particular application, you can't upload it again
<mdke_> you could get in touch with the relevant translation group and ask them to upload your change
<gesslar> it looks like someone used babel to translate something and ...it just sounds weird to me
<gesslar> hehe
<gesslar> thanks for your help, mdke_
<mdke_> ok
<gesslar> woohoo!
<gesslar> found it!
#launchpad 2008-02-04
<eddyMul> after dput-ing to my PPA, I kept getting "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive". Browsing under http://ppa.launchpad.net/eddymul/ubuntu/pool/main/ showed older files. How can I delete these?
<jamesh> eddyMul: you should use different version numbers if you are rebuilding a package
<eddyMul> jamesh: so I should increment the ppa number?
<jamesh> eddyMul: which file did not match?
<eddyMul> jamesh: the (debian) diff.gz
<eddyMul> jamesh: I'll try incrementing the +ppan
<jamesh> eddyMul: Okay.  You should be incrementing the package release number when rolling a new package, yes.
<jamesh> eddyMul: the new build will supersede the existing package, causing it to be removed from the archive after a bit.
<eddyMul> i c
<eddyMul> jamesh: thanx. I'll do that
<jamesh> eddyMul: if you were able to upload new packages with the same version number, how would apt know that it needs to install the update?
<eddyMul> jamesh: If I understand correctly, this time, I don't need to dput the orig.tar.gz. Am I right?
<jamesh> eddyMul: nope.
<jamesh> only when you are building with a new .orig.tar.gz
<eddyMul> jamesh: apt: I was hoping to keep changing +ppa1, but I guess that's bad for users other than me....
<eddyMul> any advice to tell debuild to not package the emacs backup files (*~) ?
<mtaylor> eddyMul: are you using bzr at all? 
<mtaylor> eddyMul: if so, you can use bzr-builddeb and it'll not package up that stuff
<mtaylor> eddyMul: otherwise, you can put something like this:
<mtaylor> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i -rfakeroot -ICVS -I.svn -I.bzr -ISCCS"
<mtaylor> in ~/.devscripts
<mtaylor> and add an -I*~ or something, I belive
<eddyMul> mtaylor: thanks for the env. variables. I will try that.
<mtaylor> eddyMul: cool.... it's not an env var, though
<eddyMul> mtaylor: ah. it's a config file setting. thanx for pointing that out.   :p
<mtaylor> :)
<gryc> Is there any way to tell the ppa build servers to not even bother building my package on the lpia architecture?
<RAOF> Yup.  You can say "i386 amd64" rather than "any" for your arch field.
<jamesh> gryc: why do you care if your package is built for lpia or not?
<jamesh> it shouldn't affect the speed of builds on the other architectures
<gryc> apparently mono isnt available for it
<jamesh> ah.
<jamesh> I wonder why not?
<gryc> and I dont want to waste 3-4 minutes on something I know isnt going to build :P
<jamesh> lpia is basically just x86 with different optimisation, iirc
<gryc> oh, oops, looks like a misconfiguration in my rules file on my part >.<;
<dhart> hi. does anyone know if super-projects can be nested? (i.e. a super-project belong to a super-project)
<jamesh> dhart: we don't support that at the moment
<dhart> ok thanks. I'm about to create some projects and just wanted to know. 
<mtaylor> I've got several things that don't build on lpia
<mtaylor> I haven't sorted it out yet myself
<victory747> Hi.  I was pointing someone to launchpad instead of sourceforge to consider for their project, but he says launchpad is missing things he needs, such as a way of uploading nightly builds, automatically updating a web site, etc.  In fact, it seems launchpad doesn't have mailing lists, forums, or any way to release software except for ppa which is ubuntu specific.
<victory747> Launchpad doesn't seem to have space for project web pages.
<jamesh> victory747: we don't currently provide project web space, but it is under consideration.
<victory747> I think he's hesitant to have his project spread across multiple places (sourceforge and launchpad).
<mtaylor|zzz> victory747: launchpad does have a way to release files
<mtaylor|zzz> victory747: you can upload files (which can be tarballs if you like)
<mtaylor|zzz> and attach the to a release
<ccm> hey guys
<Fujitsu> Hi ccm.
<ccm> is one of you technically responsible for the ubuntu.com mailservice?
<ccm> i ran into a minor problem with the mail redirection for ubuntu members
<Fujitsu> That's not exactly a part of Launchpad, I don't think.
<Fujitsu> What's the problem?
<ccm> well when redirecting mails via @ubuntu.com spf-checking mail servers might think it is a forged mail
<ccm> afk for a while
<ccm> .
<AiSpirit> hello and good morning
<Fujitsu> Hi AiSpirit.
<AiSpirit> I have a little question about the bug #162394 I started a few times ago :p
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162394 in nautilus "Nautilus rights management problem with links" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162394
<AiSpirit> I put a comment about it on french ubuntu forum http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1511036#p1511036
<Fujitsu> This isn't a forum for Ubuntu support.
<AiSpirit> oh oh. but for launchpad, no ?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<AiSpirit> I mean, I'm wandering weither I have to start a new thread on launchpad or not
<AiSpirit> about this bug
<AiSpirit> so ... wrong channel or not ? :D
<Fujitsu> If it's a different issue, you need to file a new bug.
<AiSpirit> but I don't now if it's a different issue or a "temporary fix release". That's why I'm wandering : forum topic ? 162394 comments ? new bug ?
<Fujitsu> Ah, I see, it's fixed upstream, not in Ubuntu.
<AiSpirit> cause now, I have an error such as "different filesystem => cannot delete"
<Fujitsu> I can't read French, unfortunately.
<AiSpirit> arf :(
<AiSpirit> I mean : I m knew in bug declaration, so I don't know if I let this like it s or I fill a new bug
<AiSpirit> ** i'm new ;)
<Fujitsu> Is it the same issue?
<mrevell> Morning Launchpad
<Fujitsu> Hey mrevell.
<mrevell> hey hey
<AiSpirit> for the result : yes : I can't remove link from partion ext3 if the real file is on ext3. but different error (due to the "fix")
<AiSpirit> hey mrevell 
<mrevell> hi AiSpirit
<Fujitsu> Are you sure it's due to the fix? The fix doesn't seem be in Hardy yet, let alone Gutsdy.
<Fujitsu> *Gutsy
<AiSpirit> donno
<AiSpirit> so, I have this comment from Yann Rouillard : 
<AiSpirit> However, as gnome-vfs will be replaced with gvfs, I wonder it it's a good idea to introduce this kind of changes.
<AiSpirit> maybe I should let it like this for the moment and wait for gvfs
<AiSpirit> (though I do not much about them ...)
<AiSpirit> so,good bye and maybe later. (back to work ...)
<No`> hi all
<No`> didn't see it in the Transaltion in Launchpad FAQ... how long does it take (very roughly) for a template to be checked before the translation are available?
<ubotu> New bug: #188907 in ubuntu "Lock GNOME upstream translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188907
<bd_> Hi, where can I get a copy of xine-lib version 1.1.9-0ubuntu1? The source links off https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/1.1.9-0ubuntu1 are broken, even if I remove /hardy/ from the url. 
<Hobbsee> bd_: which arch?
<bd_> Hobbsee: sources
<Hobbsee> oh, yes, of course
<Hobbsee> bd_: you can't.
<bd_> Ubuntu is required to provide it for GPL compliance.
<Hobbsee> cprov: your workaround doesn't work - that still gives binaries, not sources
<bd_> for up to three years
<Hobbsee> bd_: i know.  they've been told that before.  unfortunately, the LP guys haven't put it as important enough yet
<cprov> Hobbsee: which workaround ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: for accessing old sources for superceeded package releases
<bd_> Hobbsee: okay, who should I directly demand sources from until they get annoyed at having to manually provide GPL compliance and fix it? :)
<Hobbsee> bd_: cprov, kiko, stevea.
<cprov> Hobbsee: the code is not there yet
<Hobbsee> bd_: in that order - cprov is likely the one who has to fix it, and kiko and SteveA is in charge.
 * bd_ looks at cprov
<Hobbsee> cprov: well, i suggest you fix it asap, because, as bd_ says, it's a gpl violation.  and it's also very annoying.
<Hobbsee> and it used to work.
<bd_> it's not a violation if they fulfill requests manually, but it's still very annoying
<bd_> I'm trying to track down a regression between a just-uploaded package version and the immediate prior one
<cprov> bug 179028
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179028 in soyuz "+files doesn't work for removed SPRs" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179028 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Hobbsee> so far, i've not seen them do that either
 * Hobbsee adds to the bug.
 * bd_ wonders if he knows any copyright holders of GPL code in ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> bd_: no, don't do that.
<Hobbsee> bd_: blog to ubuntu planet about it.
<bd_> I kid, I kid. But seriously, there needs to at least be a manual procedure to get old sources.
<Hobbsee> bd_: but really, before doing that, i'd suggest making the admin's aware of it.
<Hobbsee> then, if they don't get it fixed asap, then yell.
<bd_> the admins being who, exactly?
<Hobbsee> bd_: kiko, stevea
 * Hobbsee thought she sadi that above
<bd_> mhm, if they're not online at the moment, is there an email contact address or something? Or is my best bet to check back later?
<Hobbsee> bd_: they both have emails listed on LP
<bd_> ok
 * bd_ files a 'question' requesting a manual copy of the source
<muszek> hi... quick question: in ubuntu gutsy, installing bzr from backports creates a dependency error when user tries to install bzr-gtk (bzr-gtk: Depends: bzr (< 0.91~) but 1.0-1~gutsy1 is to be installed).  should it be filed as a bug or is it rather a "you installed backported stuff - deal with problems yourself" kind of an issue?
<Hobbsee> muszek: ask jdong 
<Hobbsee> muszek: usually should be a bug on the product called "ubuntu-backports"
<muszek> Hobbsee: thank you, I found that project and I'll file a report there
<Hobbsee> muszek: you're welcome
<Hobbsee> mrevell-lunch: please make sure that you update the PPA documentation about orig tarballs on the quickstart - it's wrong, nad it won't be helping with the number of questions you're getting about md5sum mismatches.
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!  :)
 * mrevell checks email to see if I've had anything more specific
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'm sorry there's an error. What have you spotted? "Please make sure you update" is a little vague :)
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> mrevell: s/PPA builds do not have any dependency restrictions,/PPA builds do not have any build dependency restrictions,/
<Hobbsee> ew, we've grown a "pocket" in there too.  no one outside LP actually understands what a pocket is.
<Hobbsee> and last i checked, you couldn't use anythign but the default pocket (release) in LP anyway.
<Hobbsee> for ppa
<Hobbsee> mrevell: the part i spotted that was wrong is:  {i} Note: ORIGs are not shared between the primary Ubuntu archive and your PPA. The first time you upload a source package you need to include the ORIG - i.e. build the source package with debuild -S -sa. 
<mrevell> Hobbsee: What's the more common term for "pocket"?
<Hobbsee> there isn't one
<Hobbsee> most people think ubuntu is normal, updates goes to the same place as ubuntu, and calling it $distro-updates is a matter of courtesy to the users, and that backports is a black art, independant of LP
<mrevell> right
<mrevell> Hmm.
<Hobbsee> but, like i say, i didn't think you could use anything but "release" pocket anyway
<Hobbsee> worth checkign with cprov 
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I think cprov would have to confirm
<mrevell> right, yeah
<mrevell> Hobbsee: This ORIG note. You're unhappy with the debuild options specified, right?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: no, actually
<Hobbsee> cprov: well done.  finally critical :)
<cprov> Hobbsee: mrevell: currently, PPAs can re-use ORIGs from PRIMARY archive. That's what should be changed in that comment.
<Hobbsee> Distribution Management and PPA (Soyuz)
<Hobbsee> =======================================
<Hobbsee>   * Personal Package Archives now check the primary Ubuntu archive for
<Hobbsee>     candidate orig.tar.gz files. (Bug 139619)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139619 in soyuz "Allow orig.tar.gz from distribution repos" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139619 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
 * Hobbsee had to search for the release notes
<mrevell> Right, got it. Thanks.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Slipped through the cracks. Thanks for pointing it out.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: a lot of people are getting tarballs that are the same version as later ubuntu versions of them, giving them a cryptic md5sum error.  this confuses them.
<Hobbsee> because they can't see any such package in their ppa
<mrevell> right
<Hobbsee> and here's one
<rexbron_> Hey, I am having a problem with the distro overrides in my PPA. 
<Hobbsee> rexbron_: if your .orig.tar.gz version is the same as *any* ubuntu release version, it'll get rejected as a md5sum mismatch, no matter how you override it.
<rexbron_> Hobbsee, but it is not
<rexbron_> Openlibraries is not in the archives
<Hobbsee> then is probably a LP bug, and i don't konw.  cprov can probably help you
 * Hobbsee figured she'd get check for the trap people normally fall into
<rexbron_> :)
<rexbron_> Correct me if I am mistaken, but the override system should allow you to have the same version of a package built and published for different distro
<rexbron_> Correct me if I am mistaken, but the override system should allow you to have the same version of a package built and published for different distro
<Hobbsee> i didnt' think so, due to the pool structure of the archives
<Hobbsee> that just lets you override whatever's in debian/changelog
<rexbron_> and therefore build and publish it in a diferent distro series
<ubotu> New bug: #188942 in soyuz "please support uploads to -security pockets for PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188942
<rexbron_> I suppose what I am after is to have a package built for both gutsy and hardy without having to maintain two source packages
<Hobbsee> rexbron_: i suspect you awnt to look into launchpad.net/autoppa
<rexbron_> Hobbsee, too bad they do not have a hardy build in their PPA :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<No`> same player, try again:  didn't see it in the Transaltion in Launchpad FAQ... how long does it take (very roughly) for a template to be checked before the translation are available?
<No`> ok, I got my answer: roughly 24 hours.
<allee> I'll want to rebuild some sources available during gutsy development.  But all I get is an ops:  OOPS-765EB111 https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/2.6.22-13.33    Are only the sources kept that are released and not the intermediate version of the development cycle?
<Hobbsee> allee: iz bug.  no solution.  bug cprov more until he finds one.
<allee> Hobbsee: eh, it's also not in the archive itself :( http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/
<Hobbsee> allee: that's an old version, no?
<allee> Hobbsee: is there an archive that keeps intermediate sources
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> lp used to do it
<allee> Hobbsee: that's the last version that has unionfs 2.1.   Fix it was reverted FAI (fully automatic installation is broken) and new try in proposed does not fix it :(
<Hobbsee> oh, what hte hell?
<Hobbsee> who decided to mangle this page, so it was harder to read?
<Hobbsee> where's the damned info that was on it before?
<Hobbsee> oh, it's because of +gutsy/ in there
<Hobbsee> allee: it should be from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/2.6.22-13.33
<Hobbsee> allee: the suggestion would be to bug cprov about finding you the source.  claim a gpl violation if you wish, to get it done.
<allee> Hobbsee: :)
<allee> Hobbsee: thx a lot!! 
<allee> Hobbsee: eh, other page, same bug.
<Hobbsee> allee: yes, i know.  read the next line.
<Hobbsee> allee: #canonical-sysadmin might be able to find you the sources, too
<bd_> Unable to identify file openc2e_0.0svn1609.orig.tar.bz2 (games) in changes.
<bd_> ^^^ what does this mean in a PPA rejection?
<bd_> the dput seemed to succeed
<bd_> does it not like bz2 or something?>
<bd_> aha, it was the bz2
<muszek> I created a project on launchpad earlier today and would like to enable bug tracking... but can't find it anywhere... can someone please help me?
<muszek> I've searched "answers" for launchpad project and didn't find anything
<gmb> muszek: If you go to your project's overview page you'll see a menu on the left hand side.
<mrevell> muszek: Yes, no problem. You need to visit your project's overview page and then click "Change details" in the Actions menu on the left-hand side of the page.
<mrevell> oh, gmb has beat me to it :)
<gmb> muszek: What mrevell said ;)
<mrevell> We should make this easier for people.
<mrevell> muszek: Scroll around half way down the "Change project details" page
<muszek> gmb, mrevell: thank you, I somehow missed that
<mrevell> muszek: and you'll see the "Bugs are tracked in..." radio buttons.
<mrevell> muszek: no problem
<muszek> I'm used to trac inteface... in there, whenever I want to create a simple task that's not really a bug (for example: "implement rss feeds for comments" or "change the widget to blue"), I use the same bug reporting interface as if I was reporting a bug... how's it done (properly) in launchpad?)
<gmb> muszek: In fact, bugs are treated as analogous to tasks.
<muszek> gmb: ty
<gmb> muszek: So in that case you could create a bug "There should be rss feeds for comments" and use that to track your progress.
<gmb> muszek: Alternatively, if it's a bigger piece of work that you feel needs more specification you could use a blueprint http://blueprints.launchpad.net
<muszek> gmb: thank, I'll play around with these things
<gmb> muszek: Cool. Let us know if you have any problems.
<ubotu> New bug: #189001 in launchpad "Enabling bug tracker and translations is not obvious" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189001
<bd_> how long does it take for a PPA build to become queued, usually?
<bd_> ... there it goes
<ubotu> New bug: #189025 in soyuz "Missing tests for binary PAS in the PPA context" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189025
<goobsoft> What do I need to do in order to not get the following warning when installing packages from my PPA?
<goobsoft> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<stdin> you can't do anything, the repos aren't signed
<goobsoft> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #189108 in malone "ability to export all bug data for a project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189108
#launchpad 2008-02-05
<gryc> May I ask what license the Ubuntu Code of Conduct is under, if any?
<gryc> nevermind, I should learn to google a little longer before bothering people on the irc.  "CC By-SA" was the answer I was looking for.
<Hobbsee> bd_: it means that ubuntu doesn't accept .tar.bz2's
<Hobbsee> bd_: (it's tried to use gzip compression to undo it, and has failed)
<ubotu> New bug: #189144 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine is not working in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189144
<ubotu> New bug: #189171 in launchpad "Package versions drop-down list doesn't show correct order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189171
<mrevell> Howdy Launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #189172 in launchpad "sync-source.py does not recognize LP bugs in changelogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189172
<carlos_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #189200 in malone "dev.processing.org Bugzilla XML output is invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189200
<ubotu> New bug: #189201 in malone "bugwatches are not added when editing description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189201
<No`> hi all
 * Hobbsee waves
<No`> quick question: would "answers" be useful to build a "FAQ" section on a project? ie.: I got some annoying remarks about my projects, and I'd like to points lamers^Wpeople at a given URL
<No`> or maybe launchpad answers is not made for that, then I'll have to build a homepage for my project
<No`> ... and adding a FAQ section
<Fujitsu> No`: You can turn questions into FAQs; there's a link the Actions portlet.
<No`> ok, fine
<No`> Fujitsu: cheers
<jelmer> what's the proper way to mark a milestone finished these days?
<jelmer> there used to be a "Active" checkbox, but it appears to have gone away
<ubotu> New bug: #189223 in soyuz "UI for copying packages within or across PPAs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189223
<bronger> I've cluttered my series with bogus release because I gave the wrong "release URL pattern".  How do I get rid of them?
<rexbron> Hey, how do I go about requesting a vcs-import to be set up?
<mrevell> jelmer, bronger, rexbron: Sorry for the delay in replying to your questions. Give me a moment and I'll answer you.
<mrevell> bronger: You can change the URL pattern by clicking "Change details" on the release overview page. Or do you want to entirely delete the releases?
<mrevell> rexbron: You can find instructions at: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<rexbron> mrevell: thanks
<mrevell> np
<bronger> mrevell-lunch: Yes, I'd like to delete them entirely.
<bostik> hi all 
<bostik> is there someone of launchpad stuff ?? 
<bostik> i run an ubuntu mirror and we have some problem with last probe
<jelmer> mrevell-lunch: any idea about hte milestones?
<mrevell> jelmer: I'm a little confused on that. I'm just trying to get an answer now.
<mrevell> bronger: Please file an admin request at: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion stating the releases you want to remove
<jelmer> mrevell: ah, thanks
<mrevell> jelmer: A regression in our most recent rollout removed the checkbox :( It'll return in the next roll-out. How urgently do you need to mark the milestone as finished?
<jelmer> mrevell: ahh :-)
<jelmer> mrevell: No hurries
<mrevell> jelmer: I was hunting for it myself :)
<mrevell> jelmer: Okay, cool. Sorry about that.
<ubotu> New bug: #189252 in launchpad "Marking milestones as inactive when release is made" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189252
<ubotu> New bug: #189255 in malone "It is possible to create duplicate bug watches by editing existing	watches" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189255
<ubotu> New bug: #95822 in apport "Malone  connection generates an "Internal Server Error" on large file attachments" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95822
<stdin> any buildd admin about? I think gold and osmium are stuck in a loop, unless the package really takes 3 days to build
<bigjools> stdin: it's being dealt with
<stdin> thanks 
<thisfred> hi, I have a launchpad translations question: Some time ago I changed my project (Silva) from 'structured' to 'open' translation (since there seems to be no way to add multiple translators for a single language, but that's another story :) but now I have some languages with a *lot* of suggestions. Is there a way to approve all suggested strings without going through them by hand?
<carlos> thisfred: I'm afraid it's not possible....
<carlos> thisfred: btw, there is a way to add multiple translator for a single language, are you aware of that already?
<carlos> thisfred: did you see my answer?
<no0tic> hi, I created a test branch and I subscribed to it a wrong user, it is possible to unsubscribe him? And is there a way to delete the branch?
<TeTeT> no0tic: actions should contain delete branch
<no0tic> TeTeT, I don't see it
<TeTeT> no0tic: which URL do you look at?
<no0tic> TeTeT, https://code.launchpad.net/~no0tic/+junk/prova1
<TeTeT> no0tic: no idea then, sorry. Are you logged in as no0tic?
<no0tic> TeTeT, yes
<TeTeT> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~no0tic/
<TeTeT> no0tic: there is no branch for you, it's already deleted
<no0tic> TeTeT, I abandoned iiiii
<no0tic> TeTeT, t
<TeTeT> no0tic: guess that's the +junk above?
<no0tic> TeTeT, yes
<brutopia> hey, how can I completely remove my account in launchpad
<brutopia> it gets very annoyingly still indexed to google with my name in url
<pochu> You can change your name and deactivate it. You can't remove it though AFAIK
<brutopia> I changed the name months ago but it's still indexed with the original name
<brutopia> somebody has requested removal in the question system and got his account removed
<cr3> when registering a new project, I get name and display name fields. when changing the details, I only get a display name field. however, when I change the display name of my project, everything seems to change including the url of the project. so, what's the purpose of the name field?
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> just finished uploaded a dsc to my ppa
<cbx33> when does the binary get built?
<jelmer> are there any plans at this point to support exporting bug data?
#launchpad 2008-02-06
<ReBooT_BR> alguem brasileiro ou alguem que fale portugués ?
<ubotu> New bug: #189450 in launchpad-answers "Allow to delete a mirrored branch." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189450
<poolie> thumper, jml, hi?
<jml> hi
<jml> wassup?
<poolie> is it possible to delete a branch through the web ui?
<poolie> oh, i was confused because staging logs me out when it resets
<poolie> i'll fix that...
<jml> poolie: there are still some kinks, but I believe that you can
<jml> (or at least, I know that abentley is working on something related to branch deletion)
<poolie> ok
<poolie> i think this is it: if the branch has attachments you can't delete it
<poolie> which is, probably ok
<poolie> but you can't even think about deleting it, which is problematic :)
<poolie> ie the menu item is not there
<spiv> It would be nice if the menu item were there, and lead you to a page saying "you can't delete this branch because..."
<poolie> i think so
<jamesh> at a minimum, show the menu item in disabled state
<jamesh> to show "you have permission to delete the branch, but need to do something else first"
<poolie> right
<poolie> is there a "disabled state" in the launchpad ui standard?
<poolie> but i think that would not be a good choice here because it's not obvious what you have to do to enable it
<jamesh> we use it for the tabs across the top.  Don't know about the menus down the side
<poolie> oh right
<poolie> it's bug 133988
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133988 in launchpad-bazaar "Explain why a branch can't be deleted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133988
<thumper> poolie: this is the exact thing that abentley is looking at
<jml> thumper: how was the beach?
<thumper> jml: very nice, but I didn't put enough sunscreen on Caitlin and she has a strip of red across her back :-(
<jml> :(
<jml> thumper: get a new ozone layer
<poolie> abentley, thumper, yay!
<poolie> stub, hi?
<ubotu> New bug: #189489 in launchpad "In-code doctests require # ELLIPSIS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189489
<stub> poolie: hi
<oojah> Morning
<oojah> Is there any support in launchpad for importing data from other bugtrackers? Say I had a project with a reasonably large "Request Tracker" database, how likely is it that we'd be able to work out a migration?
<mwhudson> fairly likely
<mwhudson> but it's done case-by-case
<mwhudson> (i think)
<oojah> Sure thing, that's what I'd expect.
<mwhudson> ask a question on the 'launchpad' project i guess
<carlos_> morning
<oojah> It's no sure thing at the moment - I'm just trying to offer it as a possibilty to a project and without help importing data it'd definitely be a no-no :)
<oojah> Thanks.
<thisfred_> carlos, thanks for your answer yesterday, I suddenly had to run for a train ;)
<carlos> thisfred_: np
<brutopia> how can I get my account completely removed?
<brutopia> deactivating leaves it accessible
<jtv> brutopia: if it's deactivated, it's not really an "account" anymore.  More a record of the fact that your name is mentioned.
<brutopia> how can I then remove the record
<brutopia> that bastard gets indexed in google with my real name even if I changed the name months ago
<No`> hi all
<No`> pontentially stupid question of the day: is there any significant difference between "regular" launchpad and "egde"?
<jelmer> edge runs a slightly newer version of the launchpad software
<No`> jelmer: yeah, I know
<No`> jelmer: but what are the main difference?
<No`> is there a "CHANGELOG" available?
<No`> or... said otherwise: "why should I switch to edge rather than the classic version?" ;)
<mrevell> No`: Hmm, there isn't a changelog as such
<mrevell> No`: I'm not sure how much you know about the LP release process, so I'll give you a quick intro :)
<No`> might help, yes
<mrevell> We release a new version of Launchpad once a month. Leading up to that release, naturally the team commits code throughout the month.
<mrevell> Non-database affecting changes are available the next day on Edge, thanks to Bazaar allowing us to automatically push it out once a day
<mrevell> Actually, this page might help: https://help.launchpad.net/BetaTesting
<mrevell> So, anyway, those commits aren't shown in a publically available changelog until the release, at which point I publish the release notes.
<No`> ok, got it now. So there is no major difference between edge and normal launchpad, except on the foreground. The data is affected the same way?
<mrevell> No`: Yeah
<brutopia> how to remove launchpad account completely?
<brutopia> is there anyone here with admin rights?
<ubotu> New bug: #189522 in malone ""I don't know" refused when reporting a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189522
<mrevell> brutopia: Hi
<mrevell> brutopia: You can remove your Launchpad account by following this guide:
<mrevell> brutopia: https://help.launchpad.net/DeactivatingYourAccount
<mrevell> Do you mind me asking why you want to deactivate your account?
<mrevell> brutopia: If that isn't quite what you want, then you'd need to file an admin request at: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<brutopia> I already deactivated multiple times and account page can still be accessed
 * Hobbsee waves
<Fujitsu> Morning, Hobbsee.
<synic> kiko: you there?
<kiko> synic, always
<kiko> what's up?
<synic> actually, nevermind :)  I was going to ask you if you'd delete a branch for me, but I found that I could rename it, which is more what I wanted anyway.
<synic> it became corrupted somehow
<kiko> you can delete it yourself, though
<synic> I unlinked the bugs related to it, but the delete link never showed up
<synic> no blueprints were related either
<kiko> synic, and subscribers?
<synic> there were those, but I wasn't sure how to remove them
<kiko> synic, yeah, you need to ask them to unsub currently. I know that abentley is working on this, though.
<synic> ah, yeah, that would have been a problem.  The developer that pushed the broken branch has disappeared; he might be off at school or something.  Thanks though :)
<synic> (and that same dev was subscribed)
<linux__alien> I ve created a key and uploaded the key to the server and i ve got an email from launchpad too and ve installed FireGPG to decrypt it so selected the big chunk of text and tried decrypting it but it says its not a valid key 
<linux__alien> how do i proceed from here 
<linux__alien> can some one here help me please
<linux__alien> i want to become a Ubuntero :)
<oojah> linux__alien: I'm sure someone can (not me, alas), but not everyone is paying continuous attention to the irc channel. Give them a little bit and I'm sure you'll get an answer :)
<kiko> I'm paying attention
<kiko> but I think linux__alien is doing something wrong on his end.
<kiko> how about using gpg directly?
<pygi> hello folks
<pygi> I have some problems when doing bzr push
<pygi> Unable to obtain lock lp--1221404884:///lock
<pygi> any ideas? ^_^
<linux__alien> kiko, ok got it now i decrypted it and it gave me a link and it said the key has been validated but still my status as ubuntero is no 
<linux__alien> what else should i do 
<pochu> linux__alien: sign the Code Of Conduct
<pygi> anyone has any ideas? ^_^
<linux__alien> pochu, i did that too i signed it 
<linux__alien> and pasted it too and clicked continue 
<linux__alien> and now it shows me a page showing Active Signatures 
<linux__alien> and it shows me what i ve pasted against a check box 
<kiko> pygi, that's not the full message.
<kiko> linux__alien, so you're an ubuntero now.
<linux__alien> it says if you change your mind you can deactivate your signature 
<pygi> kiko, thats true :)
<linux__alien> kiko, is that all ? Great so should i save some of these things?
<kiko> linux__alien, save what? :)
<pygi> kiko, this is: http://pastebin.com/m8e97a1c
<linux__alien> kiko, i ve saved the key after i used the FireGPG
<kiko> pygi, bzr break-lock.
<linux__alien> anything else should i save?
<pygi> kiko, tried that, it breaks the lock, but when I try to push, it happens again
<kiko> pygi, do it until it reports no locks left
<kiko> linux__alien, nothing.
<pygi> kiko, thanks
<kiko> pygi, IIRC there can be two locks -- a repo lock and a tree lock. IIRC.
<sm> good morning
<sm> I believe rosetta strips out #. Default lines from po files, is that right ?
<kiko> sm, hmmm, not 100% sure
<sm> I believe so.. and I think my project or some tool needs them.. but I forget why
 * sm needs to find out what they are for
<sm> does anyone have a documented process for maintaining project translations from both launchpad and source-code contributions ?
<sm> mine is so-so
<sm> extracted comments from programmer to translator, I see
<carlos> sm: you can maintain translations in Launchpad directly, could you give more details of your needs?
<sm> my project accepts translations both via launchpad and via darcs patches to the source
<sm> this is tricky
<carlos> sm: well, we are able to lock languages so no one could translate for them if you manage them in darcs
<carlos> while the others using Launchpad could keep using Launchpad
<carlos> if you want to use darcs and Launchpad for the same language... that's not a good idea
<carlos> unless is the same user so there are no conflicts
<sm> I see, but I want to allow any translator to use either tool at any time
<carlos> sm: the problem there is that if user 'A' does a translation in Launchpad and user 'B' updates it too, you have a conflict
<carlos> in Launchpad we know about it and we have some locking features to prevent data lose in those cases
<sm> yes, and dealing with this is tricky and time-consuming
<carlos> but darcs doesn't know how to handle it
<carlos> sm: do you mean is tricky and time-consuming our handling of duplicates? or in general that kind of conflicts?
<sm> http://paste.lisp.org/display/55481 is my current procedure for keeping lp and darcs in agreement, which is time consuming
<sm> makes sense ?
<sm> make mergelp uses msgmerge
<carlos> sm: does launchpad strip out #. comments?
<sm> I believe some, but not all
<carlos> sm: please, file a bug, we should not lose data at all
<sm> will do
<carlos> sm: if possible, give us how to reproduce it so we can debug it better
<carlos> sm: thanks
<carlos> sm: about "apply any new translation patches"
<carlos> is that people sending patches directly to darcs ?
<sm> right
<sm> I have a few developers who prefer that
<carlos> so you are the only one able to do such commits?
<sm> currently that's true, though about to change
<carlos> sm: our advise is
<carlos> use Launchpad as the way to 'submit' translations to your project
<carlos> sm: you provide .pot file template updates
<carlos> and people will use Launchpad or download/upload feature if they don't want to use the web interface
<carlos> so you get translations from Launchpad from time to time and update your source tree
<sm> I see.. so they can still use their tools that way
<carlos> right
<carlos> you save the translations merging in your tree
<carlos> because we do it automatically every time you upload an updated .pot file
<sm> you are right, this is much better
<carlos> and also, the merge with .pot file is not needed either
<sm> possibly the web interface was the only option when I started this..
<carlos> because we do it too
<carlos> sm: hmm, not really, upload/download has been there since first day, although maybe we did some improvements that makes it easier
<carlos> sm: also, we are open to any suggestion to improve your workflow
<sm> ok, maybe I just misjudged then. We had an existing darcs translation process that was working well when lp arrived. I thought I had to keep that going for some other reason too.. hmm
<sm> I think your suggestion is the way to go, I will simplify
<sm> thanks, carlos!
<carlos> sm: you are welcome
<sm> I should upload the latest pot to launchpad periodically, and I don't need to warn translators, am I right ?
<kiko> yes, that's right
<kiko> everything will work out fine
<sm> great
<ubotu> New bug: #189751 in malone "Assigning a bug to a non-published package gives a wrong string" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189751
<Legendario> hi. How should i do to upload different distributions of the same source? should i only edit the changelog and build the source again
<Legendario> ?
<Legendario> anyone here that can answer me this, please?
<gryc_> Legendario: sounds right
<Legendario> gryc, do i have to pbuild the package again?
<gryc> I believe so
<Legendario> gryc, could you answer me a question about cdbs?
<gryc> sorry, I've only made it through the debhelper part of the packaging guide :D
<Legendario> gryc, do you knwo how to specify the path of the make file in the debian/rules?
<gryc> no clue
<crimsun> Legendario: did ion_ not answer you?
<Legendario> crimsun, sorry. i hadn't seen it...
#launchpad 2008-02-07
<Lucifer> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/blueprint/+spec/task-tracking   <--- is there any way for me to comment on that?
<mwhudson> i think you can write on the whiteboard, but i don't know if that would be useful
<Lucifer> hmmm, it didn't look terribly useful when I looked at it :(
<Lucifer> now I want to search for a "comment on blueprints" feature in the launchpad blueprint list ;)
<mwhudson> well, it will result in mail being sent to some people
<mwhudson> not sure who
<mwhudson> sending mail to launchpad-users may be a better idea :)
<Lucifer> that particular blueprint is locked up behind a password prompt, so for all I know the comment I wanted to make is already made
<sm> how can I get some old translation import queue entries purged ?
<sm> the first 3 at https://translations.launchpad.net/zwiki/trunk/+imports
<thumper> sm: you could try asking a question on the rosetta project...
<sm> thx
<Aloha> how do i access launchpad.canonical.com?
<Hobbsee> you don't?
<Aloha> oh heh :)
<Aloha> just wanted to look up information for the pre 2.0 sprint
<Aloha> when you do apt-get do you download from soyuz?
<Hobbsee> no
<Aloha> oh. then what packages does soyuz manage?
<jamesh> Aloha: soyuz manages building of the packages and builds the package archive
<jamesh> Aloha: apt-get then retrieves packages from that package archive (which is served as static files from a web server)
<Aloha> jamesh, so soyuz is the thing that actually builds the packages, like on the PPA servers... they use soyuz?
<jamesh> Aloha: PPAs are managed by soyuz, yes.
<Aloha> jamesh, gotcha. what is launchpad calendar? theres nothing on the project page
<jamesh> Aloha: a feature that we never really developed properly, and then withdrew
<Aloha> jamesh, gotcha, thnx
<lifeless> thumper: damn ozone
<thumper> lifeless: burnt?
<lifeless> caitlyn, yay accidentally paging up in the channel
<thumper> lifeless: that'd be caitlin
<lifeless> sorry!
<Aloha> launchpad says there was an error connecting to launchpad server
<lifeless> back now
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #189866 in soyuz "publish-distro should be a LaunchpadScript" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189866
<ubotu> New bug: #189830 in python-launchpad-bugs "Launchpad's login bug: two times to be able to enter" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189830
<ubotu> New bug: #189880 in rosetta "Need to support six plural forms" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189880
<asac> you surely know the dupe suggestion list when filing a bug :)? i tried to produce similar results using adv. search form, no success.
<asac> any idea? maybe some url/post data magic would do the trick?
<ubotu> New bug: #189890 in rosetta "Max. number of plural forms is hard-coded" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189890
<ubotu> New bug: #189904 in soyuz "cron.germinate change to avoid hardcoding URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189904
<zul> hi, how do I make one group a sub-member of another group
<zul> ie: I want ubuntu-xen to be a member of ubuntu-virt
<Hobbsee> zul: are you an admin of the first group?
<Hobbsee> er, the parent group?
<salgado> zul, if you're an admin of ubuntu-virt you can go and add ubuntu-xen to it
<zul> salgado: ah..ok..gotcha
<salgado> zul, note that one of the admins from ubuntu-xen will have to approve that, though
<salgado> they'll be notified by email that they should either approve or not
<ddaa> hey there
<ddaa> I'm setting up a project for Logix http://livelogix.net/logix/index.html
<ddaa> there's one of those annoying ghost account already using the name "logix"
<ddaa> I would like this name for the Logix Team
<ddaa> Could someone be so kind as to rename the logix user to something else?
<ddaa> kiko-afk: can you do this?
<kiko-afk> ddaa!
<kiko-afk> I could, let me just check
<ubotu> New bug: #189923 in malone "RFE: discourage no-package bug filing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189923
<kiko-afk> ddaa, done!
<ddaa> kiko-afk: thanks
<kiko> two ghosts with two stones
<bigjools> it's a right ghost story
<ubotu> New bug: #189932 in launchpad "Inconsistency in showing the Translation status  (dup-of: 189931)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189932
<No`> hi all
<No`> can anyone explain me why my tiny project with no release yet is now on the "featured project" on the home page?
<No`> is it a bug?
<bac> No`:  the 'featured projects' are hand-picked projects the launchpad team thinks deserve highlighting.  i've seen PyRoom mentioned in a few blogs recently, perhaps that is why it was picked.  enjoy the exposure!
<No`> bac: but it has been created on sunday! and it's... almost empty! *sigh*
 * No` will then put a sign on the project home page: EARLY BETA, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED ;)
<mrevell> No`: I think it's a good thing that the project's on the home page, tbh. If you'd really prefer it wasn't, we can remove it. Don't forget, Launchpad's a development platform, so people won't necessarily be expecting a polished product.
<jelmer> mrevell: Hi Matt
<jelmer> mrevell: Do you know whether there are any plans to allow exporting bug data ?
<mrevell> jelmer: Hi!
<mrevell> jelmer: Yes, that's something we're planning to provide. What are you looking to do, in particular?
<jelmer> mrevell: Some way to export the bugs for a single project in a standard format (XML or something) and as a single file
<jelmer> mrevell: for offline use, and so I'm sure I can migrate if I ever want to
<mrevell> jelmer: It's our goal to make it easy to do that but it's not available right now. 
<ubotu> New bug: #189962 in malone "Subscribing oneself to a bug is not recorded on /+activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189962
<mtaylor> statik: around? 
<kiko-fud> hey mtaylor 
<mtaylor> hey kiko-fud !
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: are you spreading fear, uncertainty or doubt? 
<kiko-fud> I am a fud defeater
<mtaylor> rock
<kiko> it's hard but I lay down the law
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 07 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kiko> *** meeting in T-8 minutes in #launchpad-meeting, be there or be^2
<stub> I'm definitely still roundish so I guess I have to turn up :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #189980 in twisted "pidfile of buildd-sequencer needs to be world-readable" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189980
<ubotu> New bug: #189994 in launchpad "Add python-turbogears and germinate to launchpad-dependencies" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189994
<ubotu> New bug: #57716 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Edgy  Eft - fglrx module not started (dup-of: 63182)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57716
<ubotu> New bug: #60422 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Problem with fglrx in edgy. (dup-of: 63182)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60422
<ubotu> New bug: #61451 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "totem-xine very slow since fglrx 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-5 (dup-of: 63182)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61451
<ubotu> New bug: #66287 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "fglrx freeze machine (dup-of: 63182)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66287
<ubotu> New bug: #67325 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "fglrx bug (dup-of: 63182)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67325
<aantn> hello
<aantn> I'm getting an error when trying to push my branch to launchpad
<aantn> "The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.94.254)' can't be established."
<aantn> here's the full thing
<aantn> http://rafb.net/p/o5KNlN70.html
<kiko> aantn, say yes.
<aantn> kiko: kk
<kiko> aantn, ken?
<aantn> kiko: it connects without a problem now... thanks
 * aantn pushes his first branch
<kiko> aantn, טוב מאוך  
<aantn> kiko: heh :-D
<aantn> but you got the last letter wrong :P
<kiko> aantn, I hate kaf
<kiko> my keyboard tricks me into using it
<aantn> :)
<kiko> why isn't there a dalet sofit though. I wonder if there used to be
 * aantn shrugs
<aantn> there's no gimmel sofit either
<kiko> aantn, don't sofit forms exist because it was hard to tell words apart in narrow script?
<aantn> kiko: I'm not sure... It would be interesting to look into
<aantn> kiko: shouldn't there be a sofit form for every letter that's commonly found at the end of words then?
<kiko> aantn, that would make sense, but it's not the case. the only reference I've found so far says it's a "purely calligraphic phenomenon": http://lists.ibiblio.org/pipermail/b-hebrew/2005-October/026546.html
<aantn> kiko: hmm...
<kiko> or "remnants of unstressed final vowels": http://lists.ibiblio.org/pipermail/b-hebrew/2005-October/026527.html
<kiko> wow, maybe nobody knows
<ubotu> New bug: #190024 in launchpad "OOPS in a non-existent feeds url " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190024
<aantn> kiko: I always found taf and tsaf to be interesting
<aantn> supposedly tsaf correct pronunciation is a "th" sound
<kiko> aantn, what's tsaf?
<aantn> kiko: last letter
<aantn> (however you want to spell it in english :-D )
<kiko> last letter of what? 
<aantn> kiko: the hebrew alphabet
<kiko> aantn, so tav, sure -- but tsav? is that with a dagesh in it?
<kiko> (does tav even take a dagesh)
<aantn> kiko: most people don't use it
<aantn> some ashkenazik jews pronounce it similar to a tsadi
<kiko> aantn, is there a difference in letter shape?
<kiko> or is it just a positional difference?
<aantn> its more of a yeshivish pronunciation
<aantn> kiko: just the dot
<aantn> kiko: you mostly hear it used with a tsadi ("tz") sound amoung charedim
<kiko> aha
<kiko> how interesting
<kiko> ah, this is why you have sabbath versus sabbat
<kiko> wow, that's very interesting!
<aantn> kiko: exactly
<kiko> I didn't know tav took dagesh
<kiko> but I don't know much about anything!
<aantn> kiko: heh, you know far more about the hebrew language than I do
<kiko> !!
<kiko> all I know is from 10 days I spent there around new years!
<aantn> kiko: my knowledge is completely none academical and only from school and experience
<aantn> kiko: where do you live?
<kiko> in brazil
<kiko> true land of sunshine, etc
<aantn> <:o
 * aantn made aliyah from the U.S. last year
<kiko> I hear there's been snow in jerusalem this month?
<aantn> I've seen a fair number of south americans in Israel
<aantn> kiko: yes
<kiko> lots of people from argentina
<kiko> wow
<kiko> it was cold when I was there, but nothing like snow
<aantn> It's not *real* snow
<aantn> (only a foot)
<kiko> like -2C in the very early morning
<kiko> like london snow then!
<aantn> heh
 * aantn comes from NY
<kiko> aantn, how are you finding bzr so far?
<kiko-afk> johan wants me to go watch movies instead of work
<kiko-afk> only 7pm! and already slacking
<aantn> kiko-afk: enjoy :-D
<ubotu> New bug: #190032 in launchpad "Personal branches can only be edited by the author" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190032
<mwhudson> without reading the report, it's a bit hard to see that one as a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #190053 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse should not use the system bzrlib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190053
#launchpad 2008-02-08
<danbhfive> why are bounties broken in launchpad?
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy  webcam-server hit "Find Package" get "Timeout error  error ID         OOPS-769B423 " 
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/769B423
<ubotu> New bug: #190116 in launchpad-bazaar "decouple branch naming from branch access control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190116
<carlos_> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<mrevell> hi all
<Hobbsee> mornign mrevell 
<mrevell> hey there Hobbsee
<popey> hmm, more arabic
<ubotu> New bug: #190145 in rosetta "Last translator credit is not updated on export time" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190145
<Mez> just an FYI: on edge, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/bzr-svn/+edit-packaging gives an error
<Mez> (when changing)
<Mez> looks like atimeout
<kiko> Mez, sure it's a timeout? I think it's an actual error -- I got this a few days ago
<Mez> kiko, it waits a few seconds and then stops ...
<Mez> kiko, also another thing
<Mez> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/katapult/
<Mez> why does it show "mez.ubuntu@gmail.com" (the forwarding address) when the actual email address in the changelog is mez@ubuntu.com
<Mez> (and in fact, uses mez@ubuntu.com later on in the list
<kiko> Mez, wow, that's a question for bigjools
<kiko> where is he btw
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> that's pretty weird
<kiko> Mez, can you ask a question (see /topic)?
<Mez> kiko, what's the relevance to /topic ? 
 * kiko !!
<Mez> and yes, I can ask a question
<Mez> what is your favourite color?
* kiko changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 07 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
 * kiko prods matsubara to keep his topic intact
<kiko> Mez, I don't really have one. maybe red
<Mez> meh - cant be arsed with the MP reference
<kiko> MP?
<Mez> Monty Python
<kiko> is there an MP reference applicable!
<Mez> asking questions
<Mez> what is your name
<Mez> what is your favourite color?
<Mez> What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/5oLuUU10.html
<Mez> kiko, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/24175
<mruiz> hi cprov ... days ago I got an error with a package. Its upload was rejected... I fixed the problem, how can I request the new upload ?
<kiko> mruiz, just upload again
<kiko> thanks Mez 
<mruiz> thanks kiko 
<kiko-fud> FEAR
<kiko-phone> bigjools, when you have a moment, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/24175
<bigjools> ok
<ahuillet> hi
<ahuillet> it looks like this is not the right place to ask about some usage problems with rosetta? (namely, I have some stuff that has been sitting in the import queue for a long time and I'm wondering if everything's okay)
<kiko-phone> ahuillet, it's the right place
<kiko-phone> why does it look like the wrong place?
<ubotu> New bug: #190226 in launchpad "add notifications for newly available mailing lists" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190226
<ahuillet> teh topic makes it feel like it's a devel-only channel
<ahuillet> though with 105 people in it... I got a bit confused ;)
* kiko-phone changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next \meeting (all welcome): Thu 07 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kiko-phone> 2#@!
* kiko-phone changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 07 Feb 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kiko-phone> ahuillet, is that better?
<ahuillet> slightly
<ahuillet> anyway, the situation is, I've subscribed my project freedroidRPG to launchpad recently in order to use rosetta, and I've uploaded three .pot files (different text domains for different stuff, nevermind the details) which took some time to be processed
<ahuillet> then I had some updates to those .pot files, and some already translated .po files for two languages (german and french), which I uploaded too
<ahuillet> and those .po files are sitting in the import queue, and I wondered what happened with them
<ahuillet> the documentation makes it feel like only the first upload of a .pot requires manual review, not updates of this pot, nor uploads of .po for this template
<ahuillet> and  basically I wondered what was going on :)
<ahuillet> ah, also, downloading .po files did not seem to work those last days... the site tells me to expect to get a mail shortly but no mail comes
<kiko> jtv, carlos: ^^^ 
<kiko> ahuillet, if there's no answer here, please ask a question (see /topic)
<ahuillet> ok
<carlos> ahuillet: hi, let me check
<carlos> kiko: thanks for the ping
<carlos> ahuillet: hmm, the files are not approved because we don't have a way to discover its language from the filename
<carlos> ahuillet: https://translations.launchpad.net/freedroid/+imports
<ahuillet> whoow, big mistake of mine then
<ahuillet> note that the website did not tell me about it
<ahuillet> would be cool if it did :)
<ahuillet> so the files are supposedly automatically processed, except when they're wrong, right?
<carlos> ahuillet: half fault ;-) that part is our fault, documentation should explain that better
<carlos> ahuillet: yeah, although for your concrete setup
<ahuillet> now just let me figure out how the files are supposed to be written (they've been generated by a python script)
<carlos> the only way to get it approved automatically is that we approve the translations also manually once
<carlos> because you have three templates in the same directory
<ahuillet> yes, I need the three templates.. is that a problem?
<carlos> in which case is hard to know in which one a 'Spanish', 'French', etc.. translation should be imported
<carlos> ahuillet: just the layout
<carlos> not the fact that you have three templates
<carlos> if you want everything autoapproved
<carlos> I suggest you to have three directories
<carlos> one per template
<ahuillet> with greatest pleasure, provided I know how to make three directories
<carlos> and all translations named as 'es.po', 'ja.po', where 'es' is the Spanish language code, 'ja' the Japanese one, etc...
<ahuillet> I didn't even know I could create three directories :)
<ahuillet> translation language is detected by filename, not the header of the file or so?
<carlos> ahuillet: I will fix what we have in our system, you just need to upload a tarball with those three different directories with the different files in each directory
<carlos> ahuillet: right, filename, there is no reliable header file for that in gettext
<ahuillet> aha, ok... but that will require having the "download .po" feature fixed
<ahuillet> since there have been quite a few updates made in rosetta and I'd rather not lose them when making my new tarball
<carlos> well, I used it today a couple of times without problems
<ahuillet> ok, will check on my mail provider's side then
<carlos> so I wonder whether it couldn't be that your mail provider is tagging our emails as spam...
 * carlos does some checks
<carlos> ahuillet: which kind of request did you do?
<ahuillet> nah, it's probably something else, I've got a special setup here involving lots of redirects and all
<carlos> full export of everything?
<ahuillet> carlos : "download .po for language XXX"
<carlos> a concrete language download?
<carlos> ok
<ahuillet> so if I understand well, step 1 make a full export of everything, merge it, step 2 you destroy freedroidRPG translations on the server, step 3 I make a tarball with three directories, each one having the .pot and fr.po de.po etc., step 4 I upload/you review
<ahuillet> and then everything should be done automatically ?
<carlos> no, we don't need to remove anything in the server
<carlos> just tell me the directories you want to use for each template that is currently in Launchpad
<ahuillet> fine
<carlos> and I will fix it 
<ahuillet> but what's the link between directories in the server and myself?
<ahuillet> I mean, why do I care about their names? they're only on launchpad server anyway
<carlos> well, you need to use the same path I put in the server and in the tarball you upload
<carlos> to do the automatic approval
<ahuillet> you mean everytime I have an update to do I'll need to submit a complete tarball?
<carlos> that's the way we link the tarball content with already approved files
<ahuillet> (sorry for looking stupid, I don't know how launchpad works and there isn't much doc :p)
<carlos> ahuillet: no, only when you don't use a concrete template upload form
<ahuillet> this means when I upload a .po I'll need to do the tarball?
<carlos> ahuillet: no, if you do it directly at https://translations.launchpad.net/freedroid/trunk/+pots/freedroidrpg/+upload instead of https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/freedroid/trunk/+translations-upload
<ahuillet> got it :) the difference isn't obvious
<carlos> ahuillet: but if you want to do a full update of all templates in one go, you need to use https://translations.launchpad.net/freedroid/trunk/+translations-upload and the three directories I just told you about
<carlos> ahuillet: and that's our fault
<carlos> we will try to improve it...
<ahuillet> but how will you make the difference if I upload say fr.po, how will you know to what directory it must go?
<carlos> if you use https://translations.launchpad.net/freedroid/trunk/+translations-upload
<carlos> we don't have a way to know it
<carlos> so we need to manually approve it
<carlos> instead, if you use https://translations.launchpad.net/freedroid/trunk/+pots/freedroidrpg/+upload we know that it's for freedroidrpg template
<carlos> and the same for the other templates
<ahuillet> I understand this time :)
<ahuillet> ok, so about the directories... could you please move freedroidrpg.pot  and its friends to code/, freedroidrpg_data.pot&friends to data/, and freedroidrpg_dialogs.pot to dialogs/?
<ahuillet> then I redo the uploads of .po files
<carlos> sure
<ahuillet> preparing the .po files for upload then :) 
<ahuillet> and I confirm the mail thing seems to come from my mail redirection pipeline
<carlos> ok
<carlos> ahuillet: should I remove then those two files that were waiting for approval ?
<ahuillet> yes please
<carlos> oh, I saw you already set them as 'deleted' ;-)
<ahuillet> heh.. yeah, quite possible
<ubotu> New bug: #190238 in launchpad "Team list displays merged teams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190238
<ahuillet> btw one question about merging (let me know when I can upload the files) - if I upload a file that contains less translated strings that what is in launchpad
<ahuillet> how will it behave? will merging be done "as expected"?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> carlos? I think the answer is yes, but I'm not sure -- do the existing translations only survive as suggestions?
<ubotu> New bug: #190242 in launchpad "Merged accounts are left behind with cached karma totals" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190242
<carlos> ahuillet: you are free to upload them now
<carlos> ahuillet: if you specify that is a published upload, yes
<carlos> in fact..
<ahuillet> you know the next question - what's a published upload ? :)
<carlos> sorry, the way you upload them is always in that way
<carlos> so, yes, we will not lose the extra translations
<ahuillet> btw
<ahuillet> https://translations.launchpad.net/freedroid/trunk/+pots/freedroidrpg-data/+upload
<ahuillet> "Here you can upload either a single PO template (.pot) or a tar file containing a PO template and a set of PO files (.tar, .tar.gz or .tar.bz2). The files you upload will be imported into Launchpad shortly."
<ahuillet> this page has that doc - it doesn't say you can upload a .po file directly
<ahuillet> and doesn't mention the fact that the .po file should have the language two-letter code as its name
<carlos> ahuillet: that's for translators, and is what you do as the software developer, when you upload what you have in your source tree, but that's the default behaviour if you use the forms I pointed to you
<carlos> I know, that's why I said that is our fault
<carlos> when you were confused
<carlos> ahuillet: most projects do it even outside Launchpad, so that's why it's not a big problem for them to get it running
<carlos> but still, we should clarify it
 * carlos files a bug
<ahuillet> yeah, the whole rosetta thing seems to work quite well, it just needs a bit of doc
<ahuillet> ok, so I have one file marked "wait for review" 
<ahuillet> uploading others now
<carlos> ahuillet: that's the default, we have a script that should auto approve it and then it will be imported
<ahuillet> ok, waiting for the script then
<ahuillet> carlos : ok, everything seems to be in order, and I confirm the mail thing is my fault and not launchpad's
<ahuillet> thanks *a lot* for the help
<carlos> you are welcome
<ahuillet> and for rosetta :) it looks really cool
<carlos> please, file any bug (bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta) or question request (answers.launchpad.net/rosetta) for anything that prevents you to be productive while using Launchpad for translations
<ahuillet> you favor that over IRC?
<carlos> no, but that's better than wait until you are able to find us online ;-)
<ahuillet> heh, sure :)
<carlos> you can always ping us here
<carlos> jtv, danilo or me
<carlos> are the ones focused on translations
<carlos> well, danilos
<ubotu> New bug: #190250 in rosetta "clarify upload form to explain how auto approvals work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190250
<synic> is the "Featured Projects" list on the frontpage random?
<kiko> synic, no, it's manually set up.
<kiko> synic, do you have a featured project to nominate?
<synic> nope, I was just curious
<ahuillet> hey, how do you choose your featured projects ? :):
<kiko> ahuillet, normally a project which is very actively using launchpad
<ahuillet> I see... oh by the way, a little feature request
<ahuillet> rosetta works with "preferred languages", and very often it will only display those of your preferred languages
<ahuillet> it would be cool if there was an option to display everything
<kiko> there are links at the bottom of the table
<ahuillet> for example as a developer who's not working on translations, but checking how they're going and all, it would be cool if I could see *all* of those that are going on, on the main status page (https://translations.launchpad.net/freedroid/trunk/+translations)
<ahuillet> yeah, I know about them... it's no big deal but sometimes you really don't have a preferred language,that's all I meant to say
<kiko> yeah, that's a good point
<kiko> that as a project manager you normally want to see everything, right?
<ahuillet> yup
<sm> +1
<sm> or just as someone evaluating a project
<kiko> sm, how to decide what to present, though?
<kiko> that's the hard thing there
<kiko> generating the full report is slow and makes the list really long
<kiko> where in fact most translators only care about their languages
<sm> I see.. what about a stats summary ?
 * sm looks to see what's there
<sm> yes.. on the main translations page for a project, there seems no way to judge the level of translation activity
<ahuillet> yeah, translators only care about their languages, but project leaders care about them all.. making the "preferred language = show all" a global parameter is probably not the best idea
<ahuillet> but adding a link "show all" on the translations page would be cool
<sm> yet within a click or two, I see all the status.. seems that could just as well be exposed on the default page somehow
<ahuillet> and, I guess, not too difficult
<ubotu> New bug: #190265 in rosetta "xliff support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190265
<kiko> not difficult, but as I said, how do you decide?
<ahuillet> by default you show the preferred language, and you provide a link "show full report"... or am I misunderstanding?
<kiko> that's what we currently do.
<ahuillet> not quite, you provide a link to show the template with all languages
<ahuillet> not all languages for the (in my case) three templates
<sm> why not inline the content of each "View Template & All Languages" link
<kiko> ah, you have multiple templates
<sm> on the overview
<kiko> sm, because it's too big.
<sm> in what sense ?
<sm> the page ?
<kiko> too long?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> expensive to generate
<kiko> useless to most users
<kiko> etc
<sm> I guess I don't see that
<sm> I think you're talking about translators  - someone focussed on translating to one or more languages - I'm talking about project managers, users & evaluators
<sm> who like to see the big picture.. it is an "overview" page after all
<kiko> right. but how do I decide which of those hats you are wearing when you load that page?
<ahuillet> that's the question... what about a configurable option for that? "I want to see a full report for this project"
<sm> my guess would be show all by default, and let translators set a preference to hide other languages.. they are the launchpad power users
<ahuillet> but this solution is probably too complicated for the importance of the problem
<kiko> sm, no, the contrary: most users are not project admins. :)
<kiko> ahuillet, precisely.
<sm> of course not
<ahuillet> you're both partly right I'd say :) most users are not project admins, but *many* users want to see a full report
<ahuillet> how many, I don't know, but more than 1% I'm certain
<ahuillet> kiko : got an idea.. there already is a "project admin" flag for users that have registered a given project right?
<ahuillet> you could use it to decide whether to display a full report or not
<sm> I'm not talking about just project admins, however I do think making the default work well for them is good, so that more of them move their projects to lp 
<sm> anyway.. my 2c. launchpad rocks and I appreciate it
<ahuillet> and for other cases, just add a "display full report"  link
<Aloha> Why is the default wiki on launchpad wiki.ubuntu.com?
<kiko> Aloha, that's not quite true. it's just that by default you get an ubuntu wiki account. but that's bound to change very soon
<Aloha> kiko, cool
<ubotu> New bug: #190289 in launchpad-answers "URL to ask questions should be +askquestion not +addquestion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190289
<bgranger> Anyone there?
#launchpad 2008-02-09
<ubotu> New bug: #190407 in launchpad "(view key text) link from PPA build page gives 404 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190407
<pochu> Any reason for https://launchpad.net/bugs/162021 to link to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/16202 but not for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/162021/comments/4 not to link to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/162021/comments/4 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162021 in gnome-control-center "Cannot use Konsole as default terminal application" [Wishlist,New]  - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<abbe> hi channel
<abbe> how do I publish a package in my PPA for both Gutsy and Hardy
<abbe> if I change in the changelog from gutsy to hardy and again try to dput, it says "Already uploaded, doing nothing for package_version_source.changes"
<abbe> so do I need to change version also, hmm...?
<geser> abbe: remove the <pkg>.upload file from the last upload and dput then
<abbe> geser: thanks
<abbe> geser: it says MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive. I did s/gutsy/hardy/ to 'debian/changelog' file
<geser> abbe: have you also changed the version number, you can have only one version number of a package for all releases
<abbe> geser: nop
<abbe> geser: I've not change any version no. in packages
<geser> abbe: your upload to your hardy PPA was accepted, right?
<abbe> geser: nop, it reject with above error
<abbe> geser: I've that same version package already built in gutsy PPA
<geser> ok
<abbe> geser: it seems I need to modify version field
<abbe> geser: any other thing I can try
<geser> abbe: modifing the version should do it (if there is no other error)
<abbe> geser: shall I need name of distro also in version field, like kde4 PPA has
<geser> abbe: there is no requirement to do it this way, but often the release is placed into the version string to have different version for each release
<abbe> geser: okay, then whats the preferred way ? if you want I can pastebin the whole mail somewhere
<geser> abbe: it's a matter of personal style how you do it, but the easiest way should be to append the release to the version string
<abbe> geser: okay, but in my case I'm getting that error, I didn't wanted to change version string
<geser> abbe: what's the version string you use for your gutsy PPA?
<abbe> geser: 5.1-2
<abbe> geser: here is the PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/wahjava/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freenet6/
<geser> abbe: if you want it also in your hardy PPA, you need to change the version to e.g. 5.1-2hardy or something like that
<abbe> geser: okay, thanks
<andersin> is it possible to use gutsy-backports packages in PPA?
<andersin> or for that matter packages from other PPAs?
<andersin> I want to package a plasmoid for gutsy which obviously needs libplasma, which is not in gutsy but only in either the backports or PPAs
<Seq> I'm trying to upload a patched 2.6.22 kernel for Gutsy, but it is rejecting it due to having a Hardy kernel in my PPA already. This is the error: "linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-14.51.0cwi2_amd64.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 2.6.22-14.51.0cwi2 <= 2.6.24-5.9.cwi2"
<Seq> is there any way to work around this?
<ubotu> New bug: #190529 in launchpad "Launchpad has conflicting email address matching rules" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190529
<Seq> bah! nevermind, i used dch on my changelog on the hardy machine, which changed the DIST.
<No`> hey all
<No`> didn't see any mention in the help pages nor "answers", but how do you set a meeting in LP ?
<kiko> No`, launchpad.net/+sprints
<No`> errr... error page
<kiko> sorry.
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints
<No`> ok
<No`> kiko: can I register an IRC meeting?
<kiko> well, not really
<kiko> you should probably just use a project announcement for that
<No`> all right, thanks
<kiko> most welcome
<No`> kiko: could be nice to have a "send message to all team member" action somewhere
<No`> IMHO
<kiko> yeah, that's a long-standing request.
<No`> heh
<No`> maybe submitting a bug to the project notifies all team members, and...
<No`> :)
<kiko> it does indeed ;)
<rjwf> Hi there, I am having trouble with "bzr get lp:viewmail", it gets redirected to a URl which seems to be wrong, but IMHO should be ok.
<rjwf> bzr branch lp:viewmail
<rjwf> lp:viewmail is redirected to bzr+ssh://hack-robf@bazaar.launchpad.net/~hack-robf/viewmail/trunk/
<rjwf> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://hack-robf@bazaar.launchpad.net/~hack-robf/viewmail/trunk/".
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> seem like there's no branch there!
<kiko> rjwf, does branching that URL directly work? bet not.
<beuno> rjwf, is hack-robf your LP user?
<beuno> if not, make sure you run:  bzr launchpad-login yourusername
<rjwf> Yes, hack-robf that's me.
<rjwf> And yes the branch from the URL works.
<rjwf> E.g. "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hack-robf/viewmail/trunk" work, just from lp:viewmail it does not.
<kiko> well
<kiko> that's not the exact same URL
<kiko> bzr branch bzr+ssh://hack-robf@bazaar.launchpad.net/~hack-robf/viewmail/trunk/ would be 
<beuno> rjwf, why "get"?  have you aliased it?
<beuno> oh, wait, it's a standard alias
<beuno> :X
<rjwf> "get" was there since I know BZR.
<beuno> yes yes, my bad
<rjwf> Yes, it is not the same URL, but it is the URL which works.  The otherone is the URL I pushed to.
<rjwf> Both URLs taken from https://code.launchpad.net/~hack-robf/viewmail/trunk
<beuno> rjwf, I'm thinking it might have something to do with the - in your user name, I'm looking for bugs related to that
<rjwf> And there is another oddity, if I try to push now I get
<rjwf> bzr: ERROR: Target directory bzr+ssh://hack-robf@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ehack-robf/viewmail/trunk/ already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<rjwf> Must I wait for some time after the initial push before I can download and push to that URL?
<beuno> rjwf, not normally, no
<beuno> rjwf, you might want to move it to #bzr, more people might be able to help there  :D
<rjwf> Hmm are those in #bzr are also working on LP?
<rjwf> o.k. I try my luck at #bzr, thanks and bye.
<rjwf> The answer was: My bzr-dev was not uptodate. 
#launchpad 2008-02-10
<Hobbsee> now, how do i check the activity log of a spec?
<Hobbsee> and how do i remove a spec from a milestone?
<ubotu> New bug: #190608 in malone "unsubscribe s.o. else" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190608
<ubotu> New bug: #190613 in malone "Actions menu text is clipped in Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190613
<ubotu> New bug: #190635 in malone "Marking bug report as duplicate displays no Web notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190635
<HighNo> I am hosting a project at sourceforge and need help to nicely integrate it into launchpad
<HighNo> is some up to a help session?
<kiko-afk> HighNo, well, I'm a bit afk, but ask away
<HighNo> I added the project to launchpad - see https://launchpad.net/blueproximity  I guess the next step would be to let launchpad get the source but that doesn't work. I guess it requires a special file structure in the packages svn rep which I don't have at the moment.
<HighNo> You can see there is no structure at all at http://blueproximity.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/blueproximity/
<kiko-afk> HighNo, okay. ask a question (see /topic) and we'll have thumper reply when he's up
<kiko-afk> HighNo, are you moving to bzr and looking to do a one-time conversion? or a continuous one?
<HighNo> I liked sourceforge so far so leaving the main repository there would probably my choice. I think I have to add a branch in launchpad, right? I tried once but it somewhat failed.
<HighNo> hm, I am sorry. I should have read answers first...
<kiko-afk> no reason to be sorry
<kiko-afk> you've done everything right
<kiko-afk> the source import has failed and that's why I want us to ask tim (thumper)
<kiko-afk> he might point us to the relevant bug!
<HighNo> I'll try to change the file structure to 'branches/trunk' and put everything in there
<HighNo> i think that's what https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/1769 tries to tell me
<kiko-afk> nice logo!
<kiko-afk> HighNo, okay, cool
<HighNo> kiko-afk: thx
<HighNo> kiko-afk: the program is even nicer :-) if you've got bluetooth and a little time you might give it a shot :-)
<kiko-afk> HighNo, I only have it on a thinkpad of mine which is currently broken :-(
<HighNo> kiko-afk: bad - broken thinkpads are seldom. but they make great linux machines. [being typed on an R51]
<kiko-afk> they are amazing
<kiko-afk> it's really sad that it's broken
<HighNo> mine is almost broken - it's 4 years of daily use. the display shows random noise on the right side's green pixels... quite annoying. But it has been under heavy use being carried everywhere. I think its OnTime is >16h per day over the time
<afflux> what's the syntax for closing multiple bugs in ubuntu changelogs with only one (LP: ...)? 
<kiko-afk> afflux, I think it's comma-separated
<afflux> okay, thanks
<HighNo> hm, is blueprints also a place to put online docs for your project? I've just seen that little 'list documentation' link
<ubotu> New bug: #190758 in launchpad "Verify OpenPGP signatures of messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190758
<mok0> When I go to my Overview page, and choose "List assigned packages" on the Action menu, that list is incomplete. Why is that?
<ubotu> New bug: #190770 in launchpad "Attachment to e-mail droppsed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190770
<sladen> I've hit an issue with trying to add two "other distro/project" entries to the bug tracker 
<sladen> one for Fedora and one for RHEL
<sladen> which, because they're on the same (bugzilla.redhat.com) and the same component (linux) fails
<jcastro> sladen: yeah I noticed that today on that bug as well.
<jcastro> sladen: might be a good idea to file a bug, that sounds like a useful feature
<method> After a successful build in PPA, should there be a .deb, or do you have to wait?
<steveire> Can I get some PPA help? I have the source of xine-lib-1.1.10 and I want to upload it to my PPA for gutsy. What should I use for P and V as described here: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<geser> steveire: you mean in the dput example?
<geser> that's simple the .dsc file of the source package you want to upload
<steveire> geser: Someone in -motu said I should change something in the changelog from hardy to gutsy to make it be built for gutsy/
<steveire> Though I can't find any reference to hardy in debian/
<geser> steveire: yes, as the entry in the changelog determines in which release it get build
<geser> steveire: where did you take the package from?
<steveire> geser: hardy.
<steveire> apt-get source libxine
<geser> ah
<geser> xine-lib got synced from Debian unstable, so has no changelog entry for hardy
<steveire> geser: OK, so what do I need to insert?
<geser> Add an new changelog entry (with dch -i -D gutsy)
<steveire> in the source dir or debian/ ?
<geser> in the source dir
<geser> dch will find the changelog entry in debian/changelog
<steveire> Ok, I've got vim. I presume I should put in some kind of message? What would be suitable for this situation?
<geser> as version use something like 1.1.10-1~gutsy1
<steveire> Not 1.1.10-1~gutsy1-ppa1?
<geser> steveire: that will work too
<steveire> What's the difference? What depends on my choice?
<geser> steveire: perhaps something like "Backport to gutsy."
<geser> steveire: there is no much difference, you have one more variable to increase the version for further uploads
<steveire> OK, is there some reason to use - instead of ~?
<ubotu> New bug: #190806 in launchpad "Overview page is not up to date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190806
<geser> sort order, ~ is sorted below everything else
<geser> so -1~gutsy1 is lower than -1
<geser> -1~gutsy-ppa1 is larger than -1~gutsy1 but -1~gutsy1~ppa1 is smaller than -1~gutsy1
<steveire> so -1~gutsy1 will not be installed over -1?
<steveire> OK, so you're saying I should use a '-'.
<geser> steveire: but someone using your PPA will update to the version in hardy if him updates his Ubuntu
<geser> steveire: it depends what you want to archive
<geser> gutsy has 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 which will get update to 1.1.10-1~gutsy1 from your PPA
<steveire> geser: That's fine. The backporting process is taking longer than I expected. My packages shouldn't be used when hardycomes along.
<steveire> Unless kde4 requires higher versions by then
<steveire> I'll use 1.1.10-1~gutsy1-ppa1 so.
<steveire> What should I use for P?
<steveire> xine-lib or libxine1?
<geser> steveire: let's do this discussion in only one channel
<ubotu> New bug: #190810 in launchpad "[wishlist] more automation in bug management" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190810
<steveire> geser: Can't open /home/stephen/Random/libxine/xine-lib-1.1.10/xine-lib_1.1.10-1~gutsy1-ppa1_source.changes
<steveire> That's on trying the dput command
<geser> is the file there?
<geser> my guess would be that it should be in /home/stephen/Random/libxine
<steveire> I think I'm making it now. The guide doesn't say to run debuild -S, but that's what I'm doing now
<steveire> ls
<steveire> I just did debuild -S and now there's a xine-lib_1.1.10-1ubuntu1_source.changes. It's not named right. Do I change it?
<geser> did you change the version while editing the debian/changelog?
<geser> the file name suggest you didn't do it
<steveire> I don't think  the instructions say to do it. I haven't done anything not in the instructions. Is there something else?
<steveire> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<geser> steveire: not very clear but it's a little bit coverted in "Versioning" after "Creating your source package"
<steveire> geser: It doesn't say to edit the changelog, but it doesn't matter. I've done that now.
<geser> steveire: it talks about versioning and the first changelog entry is the version of your package
<steveire> So now I have a xine-lib_1.1.10-1ubuntu1-ppa1_source.changes. Hopefully I've done it right
<steveire> geser: I didn't know that.
<geser> almost, use ~ instead of - between ubuntu1 and ppa1 (-1ubuntu1~ppa1) so it is lower than a potential -1ubuntu1 from the official archive
<steveire> Isn't that different from what you said above? should I use -gutsy or -ubuntu?
<steveire> The changelog automatically used -ubuntu
<steveire> Actaully it automatically used ~1ubuntu
<geser> steveire: there are many different ways to achieve the same result (if you know how versioning works)
<steveire> geser: xine-lib_1.1.10-1ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes ok??
<steveire> I presume there's some kind of backlog system? https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive/+builds?build_state=all&build_text= reports no active builds after I uploaded it.
#launchpad 2009-02-02
<savvas> changed the ssh key wiki: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair?action=diff
<savvas> actually, changed it twice, sorry: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair?action=diff&rev2=19&rev1=17
<wgrant> mwhudson: Can you help karvec_?
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
 * mwhudson reads back
<mwhudson> karvec_: what can you remember about your launchpad account?
<wgrant> mwhudson: We've resolved it in a PM, it would seem.
<karvec_> Yup, thanks to both of you, I'm logged in.  :)
<savvas> wgrant: what did you do? send a "contact this user" email to karvec_ 's username to find out which email it was? :)
<wgrant> savvas: No, he happened to have it public.
<wgrant> Lots of people don't these days :(
<savvas> oh cool!
<wgrant> And/or lots of people don't remember their username.
<karvec_> :P  *grins*  It's been about a year.
<savvas> that's because some proxies tend to catch it, spam-a-phobics :P
<xnox> Hello everyone =D vcs-import from svn that I care about has been failing for quite some time now. Where should I report the bug with possible solution to the problem?
<lifeless> xnox: file a question on launchpad-bazaar at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<lifeless> that will notify the relevant team
<xnox> thanks
<savvas> I wonder why launchpad vcs-import team doesn't get notified of failing imports
<mwhudson> because we haven't fixed that bug yet
<savvas> ah, my bad then :)
<mwhudson> also, it's not clear that we'd have time to babysit them all :/
<savvas> well at least a mailing list where people get notified of it
<savvas> vcs-import-fails for 5+ fails in a row :P
<mwhudson> right yes
<savvas> do you know the bug number?
<savvas> thanks for the information by the way
<mwhudson> grr, can't find it
<mwhudson> savvas: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/237533 is related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237533 in launchpad-bazaar "we should retry failing imports less often" [Medium,Triaged]
<savvas> ok thanks
<savvas> it has a pretty nice suggestion for a fix, stop importing by itself after a number of failed attempts
<bd_> Is it me, or did edge's +builds page's CSS break just now?
<bd_> as in, over the past few minutes
<bd_> hmm, fixed itself
<spm> bd_: I suspect you caught the edge servers doing their nightly (for them...) update. that kicked off about 18 minutes ago, and should be finishing nowish.
<bd_> that'd do it, I guess.
<lifeless> BjornT: it would be nice if the 'also in' text in the bug home pages were links IMO
<jamesh> lifeless: I posted a testresources branch with a prototype for the make/reset/clean API, and found a bug in the dependency resource handling (bug 324202)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324202 in testresources "dependency resources get out of sync when dirtied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324202
<lifeless> jamesh: cool
<lifeless> jamesh: is there a fix too?
<jamesh> lifeless: not yet.  It'd probably look different depending on what you thought of the make/reset/clean change ...
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, I'll peek at that when I'm more awake
<jamesh> lifeless: I noticed the dependency resources bug when looking at how they'd interact with a reset() method.  Turns out that the problem I was worried about existed on trunk too :(
<lifeless> jamesh: thank you
<mrevell> morning
<wgrant> Morning mrevell.
<wgrant> Is it intentional that lazr.config and lazr.delegates aren't actually LGPL3'd?
<wgrant> They have it as COPYING, but they're not actually licensed with it...
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> lazr.config has both 'All rights reserved' and LGPL3, but lazr.delegates just 'All rights reserved'
<wgrant> The former doesn't seem to make sense, and the latter is clearly wrong.
<kiko-zzz> is there such a thing as LGPLv3?
<kiko-zzz> hmm, yes there is
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: The intention seems to be to LGPLv3 them both, but it hasn't actually been done properly.
<kiko-zzz> I'll follow up with barry and francis
<wgrant> Thanks.
<savvas> does anyone know how to get a list of bazaar branches of a group using python and launchpadlib? I'm reading the documentation.. and I'm not pretty keen to this
<kiko-zzz> savvas, I know thumper was working on this yesterday
<kiko-zzz> savvas, rockstar will know as soon as he is up -- in some 4h
<wgrant> savvas: Team or project?
<kiko-zzz> savvas, have you seen the API docs?
<savvas> wgrant: I'll be more specific, the list of vcs-imports bazaar branches
<savvas> kiko-zzz: looking at them right now, the only thing I can do is follow the tutorial and use the launchpad api, but don't know how to load/import/use the stuff for bazaar
<intellectronica> savvas: i don't think you can get the branches from a person/team using the api yet
<savvas> ah
<savvas> well that explains it then :P
<kiko-zzz> savvas, there's an example API tool available. intellectronica, do you know where bac put it? is it already inside launchpadlib?
<intellectronica> savvas: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/264902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264902 in launchpad-bazaar "Expose a person or teams branches through the launchpad api" [Medium,Triaged]
<intellectronica> kiko-zzz, savvas: not sure. not sure where the example is. there's enough on https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib to get you started, though
<savvas> intellectronica: so there's no other way to grab a list of names of branches? something like (fictional
<intellectronica> savvas: you can get the list of branches for a project
<kiko-zzz> savvas, there will be this week, because I think thumper has a patch for this up already
<savvas> (fictional) launchpad.bazaar['team'].display_branches ?
<savvas> ok
<savvas> thank you all :)
<savvas> I'll subscribe myself to that bug
<savvas> intellectronica: by the way, how do you get the list of branches for a project?
<wgrant> savvas: launchpad.projects['someproject'].branches
<savvas> thanks!!
<wgrant> savvas: (Where launchpad is retrieved with something like Launchpad.get_token_and_login('some app name', EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT))
<savvas> yes, I know that from the tutorial thankfully hehe
<savvas> I think I got the hang of it
<savvas> launchpad.project_groups['something'] searches of project names?
<wgrant> project_groups is for project groups.
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<savvas> wait, I'll read up the api
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> Indeed, that's odd.
<gourgi> i;m having a problem branching from launchpad, i checked my launchpad ssh key, it is the right own,  http://pastebin.com/d3c7aaf6f
<wgrant> It seems to work for all pillars.
<wgrant> gourgi: You run bzr launchpad-login and gave bzr your Launchpad username?
<gourgi> $ bzr launchpad-login  results gourgi , the right one
<wgrant> gourgi: You have no SSH keys on Launchpad.
<kiko-zzz> wgrant, and launchpad-login should probably fail if so, right?
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: I don't see why it should.
<kiko-zzz> because it's nonsensical if it doesn't?
<wgrant> But bzr upon attempting to dereference the lp: URL should give the error message that the SSH server gives.
<spiv> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gourgi/+sshkeys shows a key to me?
<gourgi> i do have and is the right one
<wgrant> spiv: I of course cannot type 'r'
<gourgi> is there a problem if the ssh key is passwordless  ?
<spiv> No, at least not in Launchpad.
<spiv> (That's a matter between you and your SSH client, but I doubt that is an issue)
<wgrant> gourgi: What happens if you ssh to bazaar.launchpad.net manually?
<gourgi> let me see
 * spiv bets on "Permission denied (publickey)."
<gourgi> spiv is correct
<wgrant> spiv: Won't it sometimes give more descriptive errors?
<spiv> gourgi: if ssh directly fails, try "ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net" and see which key files it's trying to read.
<spiv> wgrant: ssh -v (or -vvv if you're a glutton for noise) will.
<savvas> spiv: it shows their email
<savvas> or is that possible?
<spiv> savvas: it shows their SSH key comment text, you mean?
<savvas> look at the end of the string: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gourgi/+sshkeys
<spiv> Right.  There's a bug open about munging emails in that text.
<gourgi> spiv actually at the end of the string is just my comment there,
<spiv> It's basically the same sort of thing as if someone puts their email address in their description; it's another free-form field that people, and people sometimes do put emails there.
 * gourgi looking ssh -v now
<spiv> gourgi: right, that's the comment field of the SSH key, as I said.
 * spiv -> afk
<savvas> wgrant: do you know what's wrong here: [group.name for group in launchpad.project_groups.search("mysql")]
<savvas> Traceback (most recent call last): File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<savvas> TypeError: __call__() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)
<gourgi> spiv, thanks for the 'ssh -v', i found the problem
<savvas> gourgi: what was it?
<wgrant> savvas: Launchpad API named operations only take kwargs.
<gourgi> ssh was looking for id_dsa.pub, while my key's name was key.pub
<gourgi> i think my ~/.ssh/config needs some more love :)
<wgrant> savvas: Do you want to get a list of projects in the mysql project group?
<savvas> wgrant: I was trying something I dug up from a tutorial for the launchpad api: http://news.launchpad.net/general/this-week-in-launchpads-web-api-2
<wgrant> savvas: .search(text="mysql")
<savvas> darn, and I was wondering what was that text it was talking about in the launchpadlib api :P
<savvas> ok got it
<EagleScreen> hello, i am trying to upload a package to my PPA, i am following now this guide: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<EagleScreen> this is my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~eaglescreen/+archive/ppa
<EagleScreen> this is my .deput.cf http://pastebin.ca/1325267
<EagleScreen> I obtain this output:
<EagleScreen> $ dput my-ppa usb-creator_0.1.11ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes
<EagleScreen> No host my-ppa found in config
<stdin> ".deput.cf" ?
<stdin> it should be .dput.cf
<EagleScreen> oh! i will check it
<EagleScreen> yes, it was wrong, sorry
<stdin> everyone needs another pair of eyes now and then :)
<yml> hello,
<yml> is there a way in launchpad to view the file store in a bzr branch ?
<yml> Without all the decoration added by loggerhead
<yml> I would like to use http://rst2a.com to render rst file.
<intellectronica> yml: you have a download link for every file in loggerhead
<yml> intellectronica: yes I have seen it but this is not exactly what I am looking for.
<yml> I would like to view the raw file online. Then I could use the bookmaklet to render it.
<yml> http://rst2a.com/news/8/handy-bookmarklet/
<intellectronica> ah, and you can't because of the mime type?
<intellectronica> beuno, rockstar: b.t.w is there anything that can be done about this? serve text files with a mime type which will prompt browsers to view them?
<yml> yes you are right
<yml> I mean automatic conversion rst2html is also fine  :-)
<intellectronica> yml: so, basically, you want a wiki :P
<yml> Edit in place over the web is not something I like but being able to view the rst file in a formated hmtl is nice
<intellectronica> yml: file a bug, i think it's a nice idea
<intellectronica> yml: also, loggerhead is free software. patches are welcome ;)
<beuno> intellectronica, well, it's kinda complicated to support viewing files, downloading files AND annotating files
<beuno> annotating is what shows you the content of the file
<yml> beuno: removing the mimetype would do the trick to view it online, isn't it ?
<intellectronica> beuno: yes, but most version-controlled files are likely to be text files, so if you serve them with a text mimetype, users can both view them in a browser and save them
<beuno> intellectronica, my guess is that it will break with images, won't it?
<intellectronica> beuno: or, if you consider the automatic save prompt a feature, maybe we could have a [view as plain text] link
<beuno> yml, no, removing the mime-type will make the browser thing it's always binary
<intellectronica> beuno: with images you'll use the appriproate mime type for the image
<beuno> intellectronica, but then we have to add mime-type detection in LH
<intellectronica> beuno: from mimetypes import guess_type
<beuno> intellectronica, nothing is that easy in LH
<beuno> but
<beuno> either way
<beuno> making the download link not download it, will break quite a vew use cases
<beuno> I guess we can add a "view plain text" within the annotated view
<intellectronica> yeah, now that i think about it, it is a useful feature, but "view plain text" would be useful, i think
<intellectronica> or even just "view", which can work with any mime type the browser supports
<yml> That would be excellent
<beuno> yml, file a bug  :)
<yml> beuno: where should I do it ?
<beuno> yml, https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead
<intellectronica> beuno: huh, so, it appears that download already uses mimetypes.guess_type - it simply defaults to application/octet-stream when it doesn't detect anything
<intellectronica> so if that's a feature, it's an accidental one :)
<beuno> intellectronica, it's all mwhudson's doings
<intellectronica> ah, no, i think what makes it prompt for download is the Content-Disposition
<beuno> but we do force downlods
<yml> for your information : https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/324350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324350 in loggerhead "view a file as plain text" [Undecided,New]
<intellectronica> beuno, yml: lp:~intellectronica/loggerhead/view-file
<intellectronica> oh, how strange. if a revision adds a new file, you don't see it in the diff you get from loggerhead
<rockstar> intellectronica, really?
<intellectronica> rockstar: yeah, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~intellectronica/loggerhead/view-file/revision/264
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: Ursinha | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<beuno> intellectronica, "known" bug  :/
<AlexC_> morning
<AlexC_> my project is set to not use blueprints, however people can still register blueprints. Is this expected?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: sounds like a bug to me. which project?
<AlexC_> intellectronica, tangocms
<AlexC_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/210535 - seems to be the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210535 in launchpad-answers "Launchpad allows questions, code and blueprints even if the project states that it doesn't use them" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<intellectronica> AlexC_: yup
<Alinux> ping danilos
<AlexC_> is it possible to remove all blueprints from our project to? We no longer use them, and they are very dated. I'd rather them not be there
<danilos> Alinux: hi Vladimer
<Alinux> danilos, Salut Danilo!
<intellectronica> AlexC_: we can arrange that. would you please file a question? an admin will look into that asap
<AlexC_> intellectronica, sure. I did actually before, though I also asked about Bugs however I was told not possible (for blueprints to). I shall try again, though
<intellectronica> AlexC_: oh, maybe i was missing something then. do you have a link to that question?
<AlexC_> intellectronica, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/56563 - it's more a general purge of the project, instead of just blueprints though
<AlexC_> intellectronica, should I still file the other question?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: what's the other question?
<AlexC_> intellectronica, about just removing blueprints
<AlexC_> other wise I am going to have to go through all 100+ blueprints manually and set the status ... not fujn
<AlexC_> s/fujn/fun
<intellectronica> AlexC_: i don't think that's necessary. we just have to see that your original question gets answered. i don't promise any particular result but i promise to get on the case
<intellectronica> AlexC_: if the answer is that the data can't be deleted, we can still help you set those blueprints to OBSOLETE without you risking RSI
<AlexC_> intellectronica, much appreciated. I'd just like it cleaned up as much as possible, since we've not used LP for quite some time and the data on there is old
<AlexC_> intellectronica, excellent =)
<AlexC_> btw, how would I go about getting our own Redmine installation as a registered bug tracker with LP? Am I right in thinking, if this is done - our bugs would be synced over to LP?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: b.t.w why did you mark that question solved?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: what's redmine? is it another bug tracker?
<AlexC_> intellectronica, I felt it was getting no where, and no one replied for a long time. Thought I'd just say it was solved and do as much cleaning as I could my self
<AlexC_> intellectronica, yes, for example http://dev.tangocms.org
<AlexC_> you could call it a Trac clone really, but in Ruby
<intellectronica> AlexC_: i'm afraid we don't support that bug tracker yet
<AlexC_> ok, no worries
<intellectronica> we support trac and bugzilla, and to a lesser extent also roundup, SF and savannah
<intellectronica> AlexC_: it would be great if you could file a bug about supporting Redmine
<AlexC_> intellectronica, what do I file it against?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: malone
<intellectronica> AlexC_: b.t.w why did you decide to move away from LP (if i may)?
<AlexC_> intellectronica, ever since the UI re-design, it's just gone downhill and in a direction I'm not a fan of personally. The lack of control is a big one for me, little things such as being able to delete blueprints, remove code branches without having to get someone to hold my hand and do it for me
<AlexC_> I just feel I have no control over my project if it is in Launchpad
<AlexC_> which is a shame, since at the start (back in 07 when I registered the project) it was great
<intellectronica> AlexC_: did you consider using the API to automate some tasks? (granted, there's no API for blueprints yet)
<AlexC_> intellectronica, wasn't aware there was one
<intellectronica> AlexC_: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/
<AlexC_> seems like an interesting API, though way too much hassle for us to move back now - would just cause total confusion
<geser> cprov: Hi, can you re-publish a (arch:all) deb eaten by LP due to many promotions/demotions? It's libtest-perl-critic-perl. This already happened in intrepid, so jaunty got also only the source. Re-publishing in jauty would be enough for now.
<MattCampbell> Is it acceptable for someone other than a project's owner to register a project on Launchpad and set up a VCS import?
<cprov> geser: sure, can you file a question with all the information, please ?
<Ursinha> MattCampbell, in which sense?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: no problem re: deleting your blueprints. will be done later today
<AlexC_> intellectronica, thank you very much, appreciate it. By delete do you mean fully delete, or just obsolete?
<MattCampbell> I want to make some changes to a program and publish those changes, to contribute them back, but I'm not a committer on that project.
<intellectronica> AlexC_: full delete, unless you prefer otherwise
<AlexC_> intellectronica, full would be perfect =) Are you able to do the same for Bugs as well?
<MattCampbell> This project isn't yet registered on Launchpad, so I was thinking I could register it, make it clear that it's not my project, then start registering branches for my changes.
<MattCampbell> then post to the project's mailing list or bug tracker
<intellectronica> AlexC_: sure
<AlexC_> intellectronica, you're a star, thank you
<MattCampbell> but this project uses SVN for version control
<Ursinha> MattCampbell, well, I guess that if the program is opensource and it's license has no restrictions about it, and you keep the credits, than no problem
<intellectronica> MattCampbell: you can register the project, get the sources imported from SVN and then use bzr to branch from them
<Ursinha> MattCampbell, but I think the best would be you talking to the owner about adding your contributions to the main project
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> intellectronica, I think that MattCampbell's point is less practical :)
<Ursinha> or maybe I'm just wrong :)
<intellectronica> Ursinha: you mean that it's impractical? ;)
<Ursinha> intellectronica, :)
<Ursinha> you got the idea :P
<geser> cprov: sure, filed as question #59622
<sproaty> should I make a release series for each new version of my app I make?
<sproaty> i.e. add a new feature, new release?
<Ursinha> sproaty, I think it's more a matter of taste
<sproaty> I just want to do it to add download links, I'm uploading the source to LP via bzr at the moment, then uploading a .tar.gz to google code
<sproaty> seems a bit silly if I could do it all through LP
<Ursinha> sproaty, you can take a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<Ursinha> sproaty, I believe it'd be pretty helpful
<sproaty> Ursinha: I'm reading that now actually :)
<Ursinha> sproaty, right :)
<sproaty> seems a bit overkill for a 1man project though :/
<kfogel> So I'm a member of the bkrpr team in Launchpad, and when I go to the project's Downloads page:
<Ursinha> sproaty, that's why I told you it's more a matter of taste :) there are people who prefer to keep the project organized in that way even with only a few people involved
<kfogel> https://edge.launchpad.net/bkrpr/+download
<kfogel> It says "No download files exist for this project."
<kfogel> But, even though I'm an admin for the project, there is nothing saying how one would make a Download appear.
<kfogel> In other words, how does one upload?
<kfogel> Searching in Answers, and in LP general search, does not turn up an obvious answer...
<Ursinha> kfogel, guess here is the answer: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<Ursinha> but it's not easy to find, I share your pain
<kfogel> Ursinha: thank you.  Yes, I never would have found that (s/never/eventually, after trying many places/)
<kfogel> Ursinha: one thing that LP Downloads pages don't make clear is that this isn't a place for arbitrary file uploads.  For example, the bkrpr project wants to upload some test image data, so people can try out bkrpr without going through the trouble of scanning their own images.  But that's not one of the approved kinds of downloads; unfortunately, only the help page above lists the approved kinds of downloads, the Downloads page itself does not.
<Ursinha> kfogel, that's a good point
<Ursinha> I'll talk to mrevell about it
<Ursinha> kfogel, would you mind filing a bug about it, please?
<kfogel> Ursinha: should I file a bug?
<kfogel> heh
<Ursinha> :)
<kfogel> Ursinha: we're reading each other's minds.
<kfogel> Will do.
<Ursinha> thanks kfogel
<kfogel> Ursinha: what's the right project to file against?  launchpad-foundations?
<Ursinha> kfogel, guess so
<Ursinha> if not, I can change that later :)
<matsubara> kfogel: launchpad-registry
<kfogel> matsubara: ah!  Okay.
 * kfogel tries manually changing the URL while in the middle of typing up the bug report...
<kfogel> matsubara, Ursinha: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/324429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324429 in launchpad-registry "Downloads page should say how to upload." [Undecided,New]
<Ursinha> thanks kfogel
<kfogel> Ursinha: would you like me to mail mrevell, CC'ing you?
<Ursinha> kfogel, subscribing mrevell to that bug and commenting on it would be enough
<kfogel> Ursinha: hmm, "matthew.revell" or "canonical-matthewrevell"... the latter, I think?
<Ursinha> kfogel, I always subscribe him using matthew.revell
<kfogel> ok
<zu22> how the heck do i create a blueprint in launchpad?
<zu22> i just clicked every fucking option in the project i am in
<zu22> and i cannot find anything!
<zu22> when i click "blueprints" it just has a damn link on the general blueprints documentation
<zu22> DAMMIT
<zu22> anyone?????????
<zu22> how do i create a BLUEPRINT???????
<zu22> ??????????????????
<Ursinha> calm down zu22
<Ursinha> go to blueprints on your project and "Register a blueprint"
<zu22> sorry this is just gviing me a headache
<Ursinha> zu22, did you find it?
<Ursinha> a blue button
<Ursinha> in your right
<zu22> i am looking, i clicked "Blueprints"
<zu22> there is no "Register a blueprint"
<zu22> all it says:
<zu22>     * Assignee
<zu22>     * Drafter
<zu22>     * Approver
<zu22>     * Subscriber
<zu22>     * Registrant
<zu22>     * Feedback requests
<zu22>     * Workload
<AlexC_> zu22, I'd highly suggest being more polite in future, that attitude will get you less help. And use a pastebin.
<zu22>     * Mentoring offered
<zu22> AlexC_: sorry but i was very frustrated with this i just wasted 20 minutes of my life on it
<Ursinha> zu22, which is the project's name?
<zu22> here is where i am: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~netrek-server-team
<zu22> Netrek Server Project
<Ursinha> zu22, this is a team, not a project
<zu22> i see people did blueprints in there
<zu22> so i know it is possible
<zu22> ursinha: what?
<Ursinha> let me see it for you
<AlexC_> zu22, people/groups can't have blueprints
<zu22> team/project i thought is same thing
<zu22> AlexC_: oh
<Ursinha> zu22, you are able to register blueprints for projects
<zu22> Ursinha: yes i want to do that
<Ursinha> so the project is https://edge.launchpad.net/netrek-server, right?
<zu22> yes
<Ursinha> so go there and click on blueprints, please
<zu22> Ursinha: yay! THANK YOU
<zu22> Ursinha: btw, what is this "karma points" i see? i only have 27 points, how may i earn more points?
<zu22> does 27 mean u are a noob?
<zu22> lol
<Ursinha> zu22, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<Ursinha> zu22, you earn karma points for your activity on launchpad
<Ursinha> zu22, so if you recently registered, you'll have few points
<Ursinha> zu22, a team can work on a blueprint, but it's always attached to a project
<Ursinha> that's why you can see blueprints related to that team
<zu22> Ursinha: oh i see, it is asking me who to asisgn this blueprint to, i don't know who will wish to work on it, so i can just leave this blank?
<Ursinha> zu22, sure
<zu22> ok thanks :)
<zu22> sorry guys i was so frustrated earlier
<Ursinha> zu22, okay, next time just ping the Help contact mentioned on topic
<Ursinha> in this case, me
<Ursinha> :)
<beuno> or always Ursinha, she's the nicest
<Ursinha> beuno, :P
<beuno> :)
<Ursinha> beuno is the lp wizard
<Ursinha> not me
<Ursinha> I'm just an apprentice
<beuno> right, I make you click "next" a million times!
<AlexC_> is anyone here able to removes some code branches for a project of mine? They are very out of date (last import 20 weeks ago) and not needed
<Ursinha> AlexC_, you can do that yourself
<Ursinha> beuno, lol
<AlexC_> Ursinha, oh really? I can't see to find anything in LP 'Code' part to remove them
<Ursinha> AlexC_, there's a red button on the right side of the branch title, after clicking on it
<beuno> Ursinha, actually, he can't if they're imports
<beuno> because it's owned by ~vcs-imports
<Ursinha> beuno, oh, really?
<Ursinha> :/
<AlexC_> ah, yeah they are vcs-imports (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/tangocms)
<AlexC_> tbh, I have no idea how they got there in the first place. I don't recall adding them =3
<beuno> AlexC_, file a question and someone will remove them  :)
<AlexC_> ok, will do. Thanks both
<Ursinha> np AlexC_ :)
<AlexC_> =)
<zu22> i wish to have launchpad adopt darcs
<zu22> darcs is my favorite vcs
<zu22> who do i email about this?
<zu22> i hate svn/cvs
<zu22> darcs is so much better in all respects
<zu22> www.darcs.net
<zu22> i wish to ask launchpad to please add darcs support
<zu22> can you guys let them know?
<zu22> everyone on my projects already has darcs repos
<zu22> so we'd appreciate it
<thumper> morning
<zu22> morning thumper
<thumper> zu22: have you tried bzr?
<thumper> zu22: there is a bug about darcs support, but it isn't high priority
<zu22> thumper: no never tried bzr
<thumper> zu22: give it a whirl :)
<zu22> thumper: ok :)
<zu22> i heard linux kernel developers use bzr or is it git?
<oojah> zu22: It's git.
<zu22> ah
<oojah> But that doesn't mean that it'd be the best for you of course.
<thumper> :)
<wgrant> Ursinha: It's a bin icon now, actually. Not a red obscure one.
 * Ursinha looks
<wgrant> Fixed in 2.2.1
<kiko-afk> ken
<Ursinha> it's true!
<Ursinha> much better, must say
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> Except that it's all inconsistent now.
<wgrant> Not only does the edit icon on that page look out of place, all of the other delete links use the red one.
<zu22> i hope launchpad becomes more popular than sourceforge haha
<zu22> sf is *so slow*
<zu22> and they have too much downtime
<zu22> i hope launchpad keeps many FAST REDUNDANT SERVERS
<kiko-afk> wgrant, in this case it's inconsistently good. imagine if it was all bad:)
<zu22> with quad core cpus and much ram!!
<zu22> on gigabit internet backbones
<wgrant> kiko-afk: True, true.
<wgrant> I think that is the first time I've ever seen somebody complain about how slow another project hosting site is in here.
<thumper> wgrant: we'll fix the other delete links to be bins too :)
<zu22> wgrant: hehe
<mwhudson> wgrant: have you got examples of other red delete icons?
 * mwhudson fixed merge proposals just before 2.2.1 went out
<thumper> mwhudson: code reviews :)
<thumper> ah that's right
<thumper> :)
<thumper> hey, I even reviewed and QAed that
<mwhudson> i mean, if _i_ can't figure out where the delete button is for a code page...
<wgrant> mwhudson: I can't remember, but those more privileged can grep!
<wgrant> Code reviews was one example that I noticed, right.
<mwhudson> that's a point
<mwhudson> wgrant: fwiw, i've just sent off a branch that changes the last inappropriate use of the red delete icon, let me know if you find any more hiding somewhere :)
<wgrant> mwhudson: Great! Is there an appropriate use of it?
<mwhudson> wgrant: beuno's thought was that it's appropriate for unlinking as opposed to deleting
<mwhudson> (certainly the trashcan wouldn't really be appropriate there)
<wgrant> mwhudson: True.
<knitt1> hello
<mwhudson> hi
<knitt1> a friend of mine (on a windows machine) has a project on launchpad
<knitt1> he now wants to create a feature-branch on launchpad
<knitt1> how can he do this?
<knitt1> i'm not really good with bzr+lp :D
<mwhudson> knitt1: just push to lp:~<userid>/<project>/<branch-name>
<knitt1> mwhudson: it should be a project branch
<knitt1> not a user branch
<mwhudson> um
<knitt1> is it lp:~project/branchname?
<mwhudson> branches always have an owner
<mwhudson> the owner can be a team though
<knitt1> ok
<popey> barry: http://news.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpoad-16-talking-about-launchpad-221  "launchpoad"
<barry> popey: i thought you were going to say how much you loved the theme music :)
<popey> I will when I've heard it :)
* Ursinha-dinner changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
#launchpad 2009-02-03
* Ursinha-dinner changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: Ursinha | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<nhasian> hello people
<Ursinha> hi nhasian
<nhasian> i dont see any info on help.launchpad.net or anywhere else about how to remove or cancel a launchpad account
<Ursinha> nhasian, you can deactivate your account
<nhasian> dont deactivate mine :)  I just need to see how to do it to answer someone's question
<Ursinha> oh, right :)
<Ursinha> I'll search on the docs, if didn't find, will ask right people to create that :)
<Ursinha> but you can go to the profile, then Change details, then at the bottom there is:
<nhasian> oh i found it in the faq too
<nhasian> sorry to trouble you
<Ursinha> Never going to use Launchpad again? Deactivate your account.
<Ursinha> nhasian, no problem! :)
<nhasian> i've spent a lot of time in answers.launchpad helping out but now i'm trying to learn bug triaging.  a lot of info to absorb and my head is spinning
<Ursinha> nhasian, know how that feels :)
<lifeless> ETOOMANYNICKSSTARTWITHSP
<lifeless> spm: you know, if you say 'lowsars' it gives some inspiration for a better mugshot
<spm> lifeless: you'll keep. :-)
<lifeless> spm: I was thinking neanderthal
<lifeless> with glasses
<lifeless> or something
<spm> sounds like a farside cartoon....
<Ursinha> lifeless, lol
<spm> not to be a staff member from pedantical, but isn't it neandertal? the 'h' being a perversion? could be wrong.
<lifeless> spm: far be it from me to get between you and perversion :)
<spm> damn. 2/0. I'm not doing well this week.
<mwhudson> you and your preversions
<lifeless> spm: and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neanderthal
<spm> lifeless: yeah - I vaguely recall NatGeo quite a few years ago did an issue on Neanderthal's and got worked up over the whole 'h' thing.
<lifeless> the valley is 'Neandertal'
<lifeless> these days hmm :)
<lifeless> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neanderthal#Etymology_and_classification
<lifeless> read that paragraph specifficaly
<lifeless> bah spellink
<spm> I should re-dig up that natgeo. be interesting to cros compare with the section.
<xnox> Can anyone please explain this ppa reject error Unhandled exception processing upload: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 67-73: ordinal not in range(128)
<xnox> Cause I don't understand where/what should I fix
<Ursinha> xnox, your display name on lp contains non-ascii chars?
<xnox> Ursinha: Yeap
<Ursinha> xnox, that's the problem
<Ursinha> it's a known bug
<Ursinha> have to find the number
<xnox> Ursinha: And 51 previous successful builds did not have a problem with that...............
<Ursinha> xnox, oh, so I have no idea
 * xnox wonders how cool is it to be the Universe to send randoms bugs to us earthings
<Ursinha> you did nothing different?
<xnox> Ursinha: nope
<xnox> Ursinha: I'll bump the version number and I'll see what happens
<Ursinha> xnox, right
<Ursinha> you can also file a bug about it
<Ursinha> we'll be happy to help
<spm> said bug, the unsleeping Ursinha will be only too happy to QA ;-)
<xnox> all of you are really great and helpful =D!
<Ursinha> spm, :P
<Ursinha> xnox, we try :)
<xnox> Oh yeah and the Ubuntu Developers Week was *awesome*
<Ursinha> xnox, indeed
<xnox> I'm still curious about UDS. There were a few major sessions (which were planned across all channels)
<xnox> but there are no logs, no notes, no videos from those =(
<xnox> Like Python 3000 QA, Launchpad 3 and so on and so forth
<xnox> Ursinha: I've bumped version number and it got accepted just fine
<Ursinha> xnox, this is weird
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<xnox> but that non acsii bug is quite scary
<xnox> Cause for me personally it is a pleasure that launchpad.net supports my name the way I want it to be written and read
<duffyd> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> duffyd: pong.
<duffyd> jamesh: hi, my name is tim and I just flicked you an email re. pygpgme
 * jamesh goes to look
<duffyd> jamesh: I've studied the tests and implemented (as per my email) as much of the code as I can workout but getting that error :(
<duffyd> ta
<duffyd> jamesh: I encrypted the test file with gpg and using (presumably) the priv key for that user
<jamesh> duffyd: what are you passing in as the first argument to decrypt?
<duffyd> from memory its the UID for the user
<duffyd> I'll need to check again
<duffyd> I set that part up yesterday
<duffyd> and brain is a bit fried
<jamesh> should be a file-like object
<duffyd> oh really
<duffyd> oh yes it is
<duffyd> doh
<duffyd> thought you were talking about the 'get_key' method ;)
<duffyd> as per the email, data is a file object gotten by opening a pgp-encrypted xml-rpc file
<duffyd> jamesh: actually I better confirm that
<duffyd> as I chuck them into a list
<duffyd> I think it isn't a file obj
<jamesh> as long as it supports a read(n_bytes) method, it should be fine
<duffyd> got it
<duffyd> actually its not erroring now!!!
<duffyd> mmm but the decrypted data is empty
 * duffyd goes off to work it out
<duffyd> jamesh: I created the file via: gpg -u 'UserName <user@domain.com>' -e -r E5235B12EAEF7FC2F70060B952044E4F4C2EA925 filename.xml
<duffyd> jamesh: I hope that's the right way. I'm a gpg/pgp n00b :(
<jamesh> duffyd: you might want to try sprinkling a few printf()'s in src/pygpgme-data.c to try and track the problem down
<jamesh> that's about all I can think to suggest at present.
<duffyd> jamesh: ok
 * duffyd scared of C :)
<duffyd> thanks
<duffyd> jamesh: any hope of a 0.2 or higher release of pygpgme at some stage?
<duffyd> I've just manually checked out pygpgme from trunk and changed it to be 0.2 in the meantime
<jamesh> it'd be worth making another release at some point, yeah.
<duffyd> cool
<duffyd> jamesh: hey it did decrypt it!
<duffyd> yay :)
<jamesh> duffyd: what did you have to change?
<duffyd> well I needed to actually pass file objs into it
<jamesh> that was the first thing I asked about :)
<duffyd> and then I just needed to do a ".seek(0)" on the returned StringIO obj and a 'read()'
<duffyd> jamesh: yeah I know I changed it as soon as you said
<duffyd> jamesh: that was what helped :)
<jamesh> doing getvalue() on the output StringIO is probably a bit clearer than seek/read
<duffyd> now I'm just getting all the '\n' characters being escaped
<duffyd> ugh
<duffyd> I had this happen last time and had to use 'codecs.open' which fixed it
<duffyd> but now with a StringIO dunno an easy way to fix it :(
<duffyd> why me ;)
<duffyd> jamesh: nice
<jamesh> well PGP works with byte streams, so it is up to you to encode the data you encrypt and decode the data you decrypt
<duffyd> jamesh: k, that might be part of it
<duffyd> if I just open it as a binary?
<duffyd> but I've tried this and it didn't work either
<jamesh> duffyd: there is no substantial difference between text and binary mode on unix systems with Python 2.x
<duffyd> jamesh: yeah true
<duffyd> jamesh: recall that now. And since < Mac OSX 9
<jamesh> duffyd: you might want to try decrypting the data manually with gpg to see whether it matches what you're seeing in Python
<jamesh> i.e. your problem might be on the encryption side.
<duffyd> this seems to work: decryptedData.decode("string_escape")
<duffyd> jamesh: thanks again!
<jamesh> if you need that, I'd check your encrypt side.
<duffyd> jamesh: I won't have much control over that as we're getting the files sent to us from an external party
<duffyd> I'll just need to wait and see
<jamesh> duffyd: that's why I suggested trying to decrypt manually.  You should get the same data as was encrypted.
<duffyd> jamesh: yeah I have done that already and it works fine
<duffyd> did that long before I started coding
<duffyd> jamesh: seems to decode fine now - so thanks for your help
<duffyd> I'll need to wait until the actual data comes through to see how things go
<duffyd> just using test data I've created manually at this stage
<duffyd> cu all
<raji> anyone know how to install bazaar in my ubuntu system
<spiv> apt-get install bzr
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install bzr
<domas> hi! I did this before, but can't find now, where can I assign series to a branch?
<domas> stupid me, found it
<wgrant> domas: On the series page, there's a link in the actions portlet.
 * wgrant stabs Launchpad.
<domas> wgrant: I was looking everywhere, except main project page
<wgrant> How do I even have privileges to see the display names of private teams?
<kiko-afk> wgrant, there are no such thing as private teams yet
<kiko-afk> wgrant, there are private membership teams
<wgrant> kiko-afk: Then why are there these teams that exist but I cannot see?
<kiko-afk> wgrant, you mean <redacted>
<wgrant> I know that one of them existed a couple of weeks ago.
<kiko-afk> ?
<kiko-afk> sorry, that was a question
<wgrant> kiko-afk: No, it gives me their display names and names, but going to the URL 404s.
<kiko-afk> that was actually a bug
<kiko-afk> anyway
<kiko-afk> there is working happening on private teams this month
<kiko-afk> brad and curtis
<wgrant> It also seems to show merged teams.
<kiko-afk> "it"?
<wgrant> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/?name=canonical&searchfor=teamsonly as an unprivileged user, sorry.
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> kiko-afk: ^^
<fab1> hi all, I would like some help on migrating my bug reports from sourceforge to LP
<fab1> I already posted a question about that and an admin told me that the migration will be done, but after 2 weeks no news..
<fab1> it was question 57552  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/57552
<kiko-afk> fab1, oops! what's the que.. ah
<fab1> for migrating Stellarium
<kiko-afk> gmb, ping?
<gmb> kiko-afk: Hi
 * gmb reads scrollback
<gmb> fab1: Hi. Sorry for not getting back to you sooner; I'd let this slip of my radar; my fault entirely.
<fab1> ah ok
<fab1> no problm
<gmb> fab1: I've already done a local import of stellarium and it looks fine.
<gmb> So we need to do an import to a public availalbe location for you to check it out.
<fab1> OK, the thing is that the trackers were modified lastly on sf
<fab1> ok, it's fine with me
<gmb> fab1: How do you mean?
<fab1> I mean you need to start agin from the sf.net tracker
<fab1> not from your now older copy
<gmb> fab1: Oh, okay.
<gmb> I make a point of doing that anyway, but thanks for letting me know.
<fab1> gmb: nice :), I'm looking forward, sf drive me nut!
<gmb> fab1: I'll take care of that for you today or tomorrow... I just need to find out the best place to do the import for you to check it out.
<gmb> fab1: Sorry I had to make your pain last longer :/
<fab1> gmb: hehe, it's ok after some years..
<gmb> :)
<kiko-afk> gmb, maybe freeze staging db upgrades and do it there?
<kiko-afk> I realize the lack of demo sucks
<gmb> kiko-afk: That's what I was thinking.
<kiko-afk> but we can only do demo when we have the new servers in
<gmb> kiko-afk: Can you take care of freezing staging or do I need to wait for a LOSA?
<kiko-afk> wgrant, I think that's also a long-standing bug 8)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8 in rosetta "Translator forums/means of communication" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8
<kiko-afk> gmb, better to get a LOSA to do it, but talk to francis and curtis too because they have similar needs right now
<gmb> kiko-afk: Righto.
<kiko-afk> for the milestone/series stuff
<gmb> fab1: I'll keep you posted about this; I should be able to let you know some time today about when I'll be able to do the improt.
<fab1> OK, thanks a lot
<wgrant> kiko-afk: I see...
<kiko-afk> gmb, just run it today on staging and he'll be able to see it for at least 24h?
<kiko-afk> wgrant, reported also I believe
<fab1> and check out the new Stellarium version if you have time :)
<gmb> kiko-afk: True, but the staging update log only goes up to yesterday, so I don't know whether the staging update for today is in progress or not.
<gmb> kiko-afk: I'll talk to herb when he comes online.
<kiko-afk> gmb, yeah, spm is probably gone by now
<gmb> kiko-afk: Yeah, it's 22:00 his time :)
<kiko-afk> well he amazes us sometimes
<kiko-afk> anyway, I need to roll out, will bbiab
<gmb> Ok.
<fab1> ok ciao guys
<mikl> hmm, how do I delete a project on Launchpad
<mrevell> mikl: File a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cyberix> authentication fails with a ppa
<cyberix> how do I debug this?
<cyberix> apt-get doesn't tell me what fails
<domas> \o/ wheee, released my pet project via launchpad
<cyberix> domas: congrats
<al-maisan> cyberix: what does "authentication fails with a ppa" mean?
<al-maisan> what problems are you having?
<cyberix> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! gnunet gnunet-tools gnunet-server gnunet-client gnunet-common
<cyberix> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<cyberix> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<cyberix> And I added the key
<domas> cyberix: install your PGP key?
<cyberix> :-)
<domas> you did not, then!
<cyberix> ?
<domas> did you sign the packages?!!? :)
<cyberix> They are not mine
<al-maisan> cyberix: are you trying to install the packages on your local system?
<cyberix> yes
<al-maisan> Is this an apt-get error?
<cyberix> yes
<al-maisan> cyberix: where did you add the key?
<cyberix> https://launchpad.net/~teamgnunet/+archive/ppa
<cyberix> got it from there
<al-maisan> .. and then?
<cyberix> added it both the graphical way
<cyberix> and command line way
<al-maisan> cyberix: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<al-maisan> did you follow this?
<cyberix> yes
<cyberix> that's the one
<al-maisan> cyberix: please do a "sudo apt-key list" and see whether the key in question is listed
<cyberix> pub   1024R/A52AD45F 2009-01-20
<cyberix> uid                  Launchpad PPA for teamgnunet
<al-maisan> cyberix: something's not the way it should be, please request support here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<cyberix> Someone managed to install the packages without warnings
<cyberix> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer/zerwas
<wgrant> cyberix: Have you run apt-get update since you added the key?
<cyberix> yes
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: gary_poster | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<al-maisan> cyberix: your PPA wasn't modified since signing keys were introduced.
<AlexC_> intellectronica, g'morning, you alive?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: hi
<AlexC_> intellectronica, just wondering if I had to create a question for the blueprint removal, or if you were going to poke someone about it
<intellectronica> AlexC_: sorry i still haven't gotten to deleting your data, b.t.w. i'll try to finish it at some point today
<AlexC_> ahh, ok =) No worries
<intellectronica> AlexC_: no, no need for another question. i just need to go through this with an admin
<AlexC_> intellectronica, ok, thanks again for doing this
<gorgapor> Hi. I'm new to launchpad. I have a bzr plugin I wrote, and i would like to host it on launchpad. But I don't want to confuse it with the official bzr plugins. Is there a naming convention I should use here? bzr-plugin-** seems to be taken by the official bzr development.
<gary_poster> gorgapor: I don't know of one but I'll see if I can find out for you.  abentley, can you help out? ^^
<abentley> gorgapor: There are no official plugins.
<gorgapor> i just figured out that there's a difference between a hosted project and a hosted branch. If i put it under ~gorgapor/+junk/whatever it will be very clear that it's just my plugin
<abentley> gorgapor: If you think your plugin isn't really ready for other people to use, that's a fine place for it.
<gary_poster> gorgapor: but then it looks like junk to other people. :-)  if it is actually something you think is worth sharing, I say make a project
<gary_poster> heh, agree with abentley; glass half empty, half full versions
<gorgapor> well, i'll ask your opinion of it... It's a plugin that we use at my work, to run django unittests before commiting. but it's generic enough to run any command before commiting, then ask the user whether or not to continue, based on the output of the command
<gorgapor> also, can anyone think of a better name for the plugin than "ask_commit" ?
<abentley> gorgapor: That sounds worth making a project for.  Perhaps "bzr-conditional-commit?"
<gorgapor> abentley: that name is an improvement
<gorgapor> dumb question: i've made the project, how do i add my branch to it?
<gorgapor> nm, found the help page
<dnwe> a quick question about releases & milestones if someone is free?
<dnwe> (otherwise i'll put it on answers.launchpad.net instead)
<gary_poster> dnwe: what's up
<dnwe> gary_poster: ok, https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<dnwe> gary_poster: currently we only have a devlopment series
<dnwe> gary_poster: now we want to plan for a 1.0 release
<dnwe> gary_poster: should we a) create a 1.0 milestone on the development series, b) rename the development release to 1.0 or c) create a separate 1.0 milestone with different branch
<dnwe> c) should say release, not milestone
<gary_poster> dnwe: That's up to you, to some degree.  (See the 2.17/2.18 GNOME example in the link you gave.)  What I've seen other teams do is c, keeping the development series around.
<dnwe> ok
<ScottK> Just wanted to pop in and say I think Launchpad Performance Week is a great idea.  I'm glad to see performance getting some attention.
<Ursinha> ScottK, :)
<ScottK> If it gets fast enough, I might even manage to use the site navigation features and not use tab completion and url typing.
<AlexC_> g'morning
<AlexC_> I've a question about translations work flow. We currently work in /trunk of our repo, and this is the translations files we would like translated - do I upload these for the series 'trunk', or for the series that this release will become? For example, 'trunk' will become '2.3.0'
<AlexC_> also, how does Launchpad handle changing .pot files? Such as if I upload a .pot file, then a new one with additional strings and some removed - will all translations remain, but with blanks and others removed?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: maybe danilos can answert that?
<intellectronica> AlexC_: b.t.w your blueprints are gone. bugs to follow
<AlexC_> intellectronica, =) thank you very much
<alecwh1> Someone posted a bug in my LP project with revealing information (username and password). How can I censor his post as to remove it?
<alecwh1> remove the sensitive info*
<alecwh1> Oh, nevermind, it's marked as "private". =P
<alex-weej> i am currently pushing my branch to ~alex-weej/+junk/something
<alex-weej> but now i've registered my project
<alex-weej> how do i update my bzr repo?
<beuno> alex-weej, bzr push --remember
<beuno> will change the default push location
<bd_> why is it that the launchpad PPA build farm is almost completely idle despite having long queues?
<bd_> right now there's 2xi386 active and 2x lpia active, amd64 totally idle, but 9xlpia 14xi386 20xamd64 in queue
<bd_> it's like it takes so long to issue a new job that old jobs finish before it can assign new ones to that host...
<bigjools> they're probably newly-added and the process that dispatches the builds has not caught up yet
<bigjools> we're working on making that better
<maxb> I have been told in the past that the machines pick up new builds via a cronjob, not immediately - is that still true?
<bd_> moar parallel dispatch :)
<bigjools> maxb: it's a twisted app
<bigjools> bd_: exactly!
<maxb> So, what's the expected latency from enqueueing to allocating an idle buildd?
<bd_> based on refreshing +builds, it looks like it takes ~10-20s to issue a job?
<bigjools> it depends on how many other builds are in process and if any just completed
<bd_> also, for future reference, is there any good way to cancel my own build job, if I realize I made some mistake on a relatively heavy build?
<bd_> I know I can delete the package, but if the build was already issued, it still ties up buildd time
<bigjools> unfortunately not
<bd_> :/
<maxb> Poor hppa buildd. I don't think it'll ever finish its queue :-)
<bd_> maxb: give it until the release feeeze, I guess? :)
<ScottK> For Intrepid it was still madly building up to the end and didn't finish.
<wgrant> Where'd primero go?
<ScottK> But that was mostly because libc6 was broken for a long time and then only fixed at the last moment.
<wgrant> I think that Hardy is the only recent release where it caught up by the end.
<mtaylor> hey guys - so when someone puts up a merge request, and I merge them and push, launchpad picks that up and marks it as merged
<mtaylor> but if I merge them into an intermediate branch first, and then merge that into the target branch, launchpad does not seem to notice
<mwhudson> mtaylor: yeah, i think the scanner only looks at the tip revision of the branches
<mtaylor> mwhudson: well, that would explain it then
<mtaylor> mwhudson: should I file a bug? or is that expected behavior?
<mwhudson> oh hm
<beuno> *ahem*bug*ahem*
<mwhudson> it seems that it only marks the branch as merged when it's merged into the dev focus
<mwhudson> let's see what thumper thinks
<thumper> yes?
<mwhudson> thumper: see what mtaylor said about 6 lines up
<thumper> mtaylor: launchpad should notice
<thumper> mtaylor: can you give me a concrete example?
<mtaylor> thumper: sure.
 * mwhudson reads the code and agrees with thumper 
<mtaylor> thumper: lp:drizzle last night pushed a merge which contained a lot of sub merges
<thumper> ok
<mtaylor> one was https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fallenpegasus/drizzle/logging/+merge/3229 (which I just fixed by hand - sorry) ... lemme look for one that's not fixed-by-hand
<thumper> mtaylor: did the merge proposals not get marked?
<mtaylor> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fallenpegasus/drizzle/logging/+merge/3229
<mwhudson> i can believe that the _branches_ might not have been marked as merged
<mtaylor> there you go - there's one that didn't get marked
<mtaylor> crappit
<mtaylor> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tmaesaka/drizzle/drizzle-fix-bug310304/+merge/3248
<mwhudson> mtaylor: that looks merged to me too?
<thumper> mtaylor: looks merged to me too
<mtaylor> mwhudson: it shows status=pending and merged at revision= not available ?
<thumper> mtaylor the review is pending
<mtaylor> ah... I see merged now though
<mtaylor> gotcha
<thumper> mtaylor: and it doesn't know what revision it was merged at
<thumper> mtaylor: if we tried harder, we could figure it out
<thumper> mtaylor: but it has some pathalogical cases
<mtaylor> ok. fair enough.
<thumper> mtaylor: which I didn't want to get into
<mtaylor> I'm sure it does!
<thumper> mtaylor: and was wanting bzrlib to provide a nice method for us
<thumper> mtaylor: all of the outstanding drizzle proposals have uncommitted revisions
<thumper> mtaylor: we check merged to mean "tip of source branch is in target"
<mtaylor> ok. sweet.
<mtaylor> thumper: is launchpad sending people emails to let them know their branches got merged?
<thumper> I'm wondering if we need some UI polish to not make the pending review stick out so much for a merged proposal
<thumper> mtaylor: as long has they haven't unsubscribed from their own branch, yes
 * thumper thinks
<mtaylor> it might be nice - also... it's unclear to me right now how to make that pending review
<mtaylor> ah
<thumper> actually, I'm not sure that the scanner is triggering that email
<mtaylor> how to make that pending review change status
<thumper> mtaylor: there should be a link next to it
<thumper> mtaylor: also, if you are a member of the team and review the code, you should claim it
<mtaylor> no link...
<thumper> mtaylor: there is a small buglet which I'd like to fix on the review claiming
<thumper> mtaylor: probably because it is merged :)
<mtaylor> hehe
<mtaylor> perhaps being merged should be a way to indicate review accepted?
<thumper> mtaylor: yes, but accepted by whom?
<mtaylor> the person who merged it?
<thumper> what if a robot merged it?
<thumper> what if LP can't work out who merged it?
<thumper> although I see what you mean
<mtaylor> well, in that case, I totally see your point
<thumper> file a bug :)
<mtaylor> yay!
<mtaylor> it's also a bug that buigs.launchpad.net doesn't take me anywhere :)
<thumper> no
<thumper> that's pebkac
<thumper> :)
<thumper> maybe a page that says "Did you mean bugs.launchpad.net?"
<mtaylor> hehe
<mtaylor> k. bug#325030
<thumper> mtaylor: thanks
<soren> Hmm... When uploading to my ppa, I get:
<soren> Rejected
<soren> Could not find person ''
<soren> What could be causing this?
<soren> Ah...
<soren> Not having my .dput.cf on there, probably.
<soren> Never mind.
<EagleScreen> hello, i think launchpad has a small low importance bug in PPA pages, sometimes selector of release to show does not change the apt lines the first time you chage it, i pray for you to understand I say
<beuno> EagleScreen, it works fone for me
<EagleScreen> ppa pages has a selector: Display sources.list entries for... that button does not always works fine for me
<EagleScreen> sometimes i have to use it various times to change apt lines
<beuno> EagleScreen, sometines it does and sometimes it doesn't?
<EagleScreen> yes
<beuno> do you get a javascript error?
<EagleScreen> any error is presented to me
<beuno> EagleScreen, well, I can't reproduce it, and if you can't give us any information on what errors you get, it's kinda hard to fix
<EagleScreen> yes i know, but it is not failing right now
<EagleScreen> the building of a package i uploaded has failed, it is the first time it happens to me, look the log:
<EagleScreen> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21962246/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.mount-systray_0.4-1guada2ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<EagleScreen> any idea?
<maxb> EagleScreen: I suggest you actually read the log!
<maxb> Since it explicitly states what the problem is
<EagleScreen> gnome-doc-prepare?
<maxb> Well, I was more thinking the next line down which even tells you what package and version requirement is needed, but yes
<EagleScreen> oh now I see, in intrepid there is a lower version of gnome-doc-utils
<EagleScreen> then.. must I also upload an updated gnome-doc-utils to my ppa?
<EagleScreen> One moment. Is not 0.13.1 upper than 0.4.2?
<EagleScreen> intrepid has 0.13.1
#launchpad 2009-02-04
<maxb> EagleScreen: Yes, 0.13 is newer than 0.4
<maxb> EagleScreen: When you build a package, it builds in a minimal environment - you have to declare Build-Depends in the control file to get anything beyond that limited subset
<EagleScreen> i will review Build-Depends
<psycose> hi, using the LP PPA, the following Makefile command @echo -e $(GPR_PROD) >> gnatgpr.prod  executed via the debian/rules script displays "-e" in the file instead of undestanding the echo -e option !! when i build the package on my system i don't have this behaviour any tips ? thanks
<RAOF> psycose: -e isn't POSIX shell; the PPA build environment has /bin/sh set to dash, which doesn't implement -e
<psycose> RAOF: ok thanks fr the answer, i'm building again without it ... thanks
<RAOF> You could call /usr/bin/printf, or somesuch, if you really need to use the escape characters.
<EagleScreen> this is the debian/control file http://pastebin.ca/1326730
<EagleScreen> i am only rebuilding a .deb the package to can install it in Ubuntu from ppa, it is a pacakage from Guadalinex v5, based on Ubuntu Hardy.
<rdancer> which key server can i use to upload the PGP keys? keyserver.ubuntu.com gives an error
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<EagleScreen> is it possible to upload packages for Debian sid/unstable to a ppa?
<vadi2> Is there a page that explains what PPAs are?
<vadi2> Only found one that explains how to get started with one... hoping to have a resource to point to for users who haven't heard of them
<EagleScreen> shouldn't ppa build system satisfy build-deps that are in Ubuntu repository automatically?
<jamesh> EagleScreen: if your package lists the dependencies it should, yes.
<EagleScreen> i have a package that fails and it has build-deps in debian/control
<jamesh> what is the build URL?
<EagleScreen> are you meaning the log?
<EagleScreen> this is my ppa https://launchpad.net/~eaglescreen/+archive/ppa
<EagleScreen> as you can see mount-systray - 0.4-1guada2ubuntu1~ppa1  failed to build
<jamesh> was thinking of a page like https://launchpad.net/~eaglescreen/+archive/ppa/+build/857280
<jamesh> the error in the log file says it couldn't find gnome-doc-utils
<jamesh> does your package build depend on it?
<EagleScreen> let me see
<EagleScreen> jamesh look http://pastebin.ca/1326791
<mrooney> Is there a good way to figure out which of my PPAs are failing to find public keys?
<mrooney> For example if I have 10 and apt-get gives 4 errors (then suggests running apt-get to fix it :), I don't know which 4 those are
<jamesh> EagleScreen: you don't have gnome-doc-utils in Build-Depends, and that is the error in your log file, so I'd try adding it.
<EagleScreen> that package is not listed in build-deps, but that package is build in another distribution with this control file
<EagleScreen> i am only porting it to Ubuntu from an distirbution based on Ubuntu hardy
<EagleScreen> i havent done any change in the control file
<jamesh> EagleScreen: perhaps gnome-doc-utils is a dependency of one of those other packages on Debian
<EagleScreen> then now on intrepid one of these build-deps depends on gnome-doc-utils inst it?
<jamesh> EagleScreen: Intrepid is based on a Debian unstable snapshot from more than six months ago, so it isn't too surprising if you find some changes.
<EagleScreen> i used to think that dependences of dependences was resolved
<EagleScreen> now i see that not for build-depends
<jamesh> explicitly build-depending on gnome-doc-utils should solve your immediate problem.
<EagleScreen> i will include it, thanks
<jamesh> mrooney: are you talking about warnings from apt about unknown repo signing keys?
<EagleScreen> i have the same problem of signing keys with my ppa
<EagleScreen> and also with the ppa of packagekit team
<mrooney> jamesh: yeah
<mrooney> jamesh: I understand why (new signed PPAs) but I don't understand how I am easily supposed to figure out which ones and then easily get them
<jamesh> mrooney: the launchpad page for the PPA should tell you.
<jamesh> so for example, if you have http://ppa.launchpad.net/bzr/ubuntu in your sources.list, look at https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<mrooney> jamesh: yeah, my question was "easily" :)
<jamesh> you can see which keys you've installed with "sudo apt-key list"
<mrooney> I have to translate that for 10 PPAs and manually review it
<mrooney> do you know if there are any plans to make this process easier in the future? I am not worried about myself so much but this is already confusing tons of people online, and I worry it will hurt the number of people able to use my PPA
<jamesh> mrooney: you could just import all the keys corresponding to "NO_PUBKEY" errors from "aptitude update"
<jamesh> if you trust your network connection
<mrooney> hmm
<mrooney> ubuntu needs apt-ppa:// links or something :)
<mrooney> Anyway it just feels like the number of steps to use a PPA doubled
<EagleScreen> jamesh look http://pastebin.ca/1326812
<jamesh> EagleScreen: looks like those warning lines have been truncated
<jamesh> EagleScreen: they should continue to tell you which public key is missing
<EagleScreen> NO_PUBKEY 9BFC84D3205358CF and NO_PUBKEY 01E3FE37B30386B1
<jamesh> so load those keys into apt's keyring?
<EagleScreen> it can be done with software-properties?
<jamesh> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories has instructions (and is linked from each PPA page)
<kriyas1> how to checkout in bzr
<spiv> bzr checkout URL
<RAOF> kriyas1: This depends; generally you want to do something like "bzr branch <something>", where something is either a url, an existing local branch (directory), or some other spec, like "lp:do-plugins"
<RAOF> If you know the difference between checkout and branch, and know you want checkout, then spiv's answer is more correct ;)
<spiv> kriyas1: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/ might help you
<error404notfound> hi!
<error404notfound> can someone tell me how can I create a private bzr team branch?
<spiv> jml: ^
<jml> error404notfound: you need to chat with bac, who can sort you out.
<jml> error404notfound: at this time of day, it's best to email him.
<error404notfound> any idea around what time he comes online?
<thumper> US eastern time
<error404notfound> yes, but what time, 10am? 3pm? :P
<thumper> error404notfound: day time
<error404notfound> hmm, okay, lemme do some calculation, in a mean while can someone pm me him email adress? coz I can't find it in his /whois
<thumper> https://launchpad.net/~bac (at a guess)
<error404notfound> aahhhh, its still 10 hours for him to wake up, I guess I'll email him. Thanks guys..
<error404notfound> https://staging.launchpad.net/ is getting a cleanup or its down?
<jml> spm: ^^
<maxb> Some recent hppa builds have failed to upload with a "Duplicated ancestry" assertion failure. What does that mean?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there any way to upload apport bug reports using HTTP (not HTTPS) so as to analyse a problem during the upload that causes it to fail?
<NCommander> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-owens/phoronix-test-suite/motu/files - anyone know why I can't access this?
<TeTeT> when using launchpadlib, how do I use edge instead of staging?
<TeTeT> hmm, it's in the doc, silly me
<TeTeT> STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT with EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT
<jpds> NCommander: Hmm, I can.
<kiko-afk> NCommander, what happens when you load it?
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: bac| launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<snikker> i've a problem with wron package signature (gpg) in ppa, can you help me?
<snikker> *wrong
<AlexC_> snikker, you're best off actually asking your question
<snikker> AlexC_:  i'm tring to install digikam package from ppa, i've add the gpg key to my keyring, but the package manager say thet it's ot authenticated....
<snikker> *it's not authenticated
<AlexC_> snikker, I can't help unfortunately, was just helping to get better help =)
<snikker> AlexC_:  oh, ok... i hope that someone can help me :)
<maxb> AlexC_: You need to re-run 'apt-get update' after adding a key, I think
<maxb> oops
<maxb> snikker: ^
<AlexC_> =)
<snikker> maxb: i'e update the list with the refresh button in synaptic... it should be the same thing...
<error404notfound> bac: there?
<bac> error404notfound: hi
<error404notfound> bac: hi! how are you?
<bac> error404notfound: fine thanks.
<error404notfound> bac: in the morning, infact mid-night according to your time, I ask here that is it possible to create a private team branch, and people told me to contact you, I emailed you from launchpadm wondering if you have something new for me...
<bac> error404notfound: i was just replying to your email, in fact
<error404notfound> bac: hmmm, guess I willw ait for the reply :D
<error404notfound> bac: thanks..
<bac> snikker: are you still having trouble?
<bac> snikker: adding the key to *your* keyring is not enough.  you have to use 'apt-key' to add it to the keyring apt uses
<snikker> bac: yes i've do it...
<snikker> bac: i've used this command:   gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys BF860D3661FBBBA575BE617F0BF0F083E353B3E9 && gpg --export -a BF860D3661FBBBA575BE617F0BF0F083E353B3E9 | sudo apt-key add -
<bac> snikker: that looks right, assuming the key is the correct one.  if you do 'sudo apt-key list' do you see it?
<snikker> bak: the key is taken from ppa digikam page....  after "sudo apt-key list", i can see the digikam key
<snikker> bac: ^
<bac> snikker: if the key is properly added to apt-key, you
<bac> and you've run 'sudo apt-get update', then it *should* work.
<snikker> bac: i've tried also with 'sudo apt-get update', but with no result
<snikker> bac: i don't understand why it doesn't work...
<bac> cprov: perhaps you can help snikker?
<cprov> snikker: which ubuntu series are you using ?
<snikker> cprov: 8.10 (intrepid)
<cprov> snikker: digikam PPA hasn't changed since we generated signing-keys, so their repo is not signed.
<snikker> cprov: oh, i understand... thank you
<kiko> cprov, oh? we only sign repos that have changed?
<kiko> oh, I see
<kiko> the keys are generated but we didn't republish?
<cprov> kiko: yes
<kiko> cprov, can we republish or too much work?
<cprov> kiko: not too much work on our side, but it would trigger updates on all users
<snikker> cprov: but here http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xBF860D3661FBBBA575BE617F0BF0F083E353B3E9&op=index  say that the key was publushed the same day of the pakage, i'm wrong?
<cprov> snikker: publication happens around 20:00 UTC that day
<snikker> cprov: and the key was generated before...
<cprov> snikker: let me trigger the PPA updates, so we can check if the key is really working
<snikker> cprov: ok, thanks
<cprov> snikker: how to you see the exact timestamp for key generation
<snikker> cprov: i can't see the exact timespamp, only the date
<cprov> snikker: yeah, me too, annoying.
<cprov> snikker: the PPA will be republished in 8 minutes.
<bac> cprov: thanks for your help.  i learned a lot...
<snikker> cprov: great, thank you! :)
<cprov> snikker: np, you're welcome. Let's see if it will work
<snikker> cprov: ok
<sinzui> me
<snikker> cprov: now it work! thank again :)
<pkt> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hi pkt
<pkt> hi
<pkt> I just received a mail from you about my ppa size
<pkt> I 'd like to ask: how do I know the total size?
<pkt> (without expanding every package separately and adding the sizes manually if possible :-)
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> How can I delete a team?
<mrevell> pkt it should say it on the PPA overview page
<mrevell> RainCT: You need to make a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<RainCT> mrevell: urg :P. Thanks
<mrevell> np
<pkt> mrevell: it says: "Package counters and estimated archive size temporarily unavailable"
<mrevell> pkt: Let me ask cprov about that ^^^^^^
<pkt> Btw, my ppa is a "semi-service" to the community to be honest
<pkt> Many of the packages there cannot be found anywhere else (to my knowledge), like eclipse, mysql-workbench and gdb-python
<pkt> But I cannot make any guarantees that everything will be working at all times
<mrevell> pkt: Cool, sounds great. You're not at the limit right now. AFAICS you're at 962 MB, so you're close. Do you plan to add more soon?
<pkt> Not sure yet
<pkt> But it is quite possible
<pkt> I might add some kernel/virtualization stuff
<pkt> and/or some eclipse plugins or eclipse dependencies when I find some time
<pkt> mrevell: I deleted the superseeded version of mysql-workbench (about 200M total) so that should solve the problem for now
<mrevell> pkt:  Cool :)
<rzr_> pkt: let me thank you in person for eclipse-3.4 : I credited you on http://www.newlc.com/en/deb-packages-android-sdk-bleeding-edge-cupcake-images
<rzr_> mrevell: thx for notifying me , I am doing some effort in cleaning obsolete stuff
<pkt> rzr_: you are most welcome :-)
<rzr_> pkt: btw about ppa's size it's writen in upload mail alert IICR
<rzr_> mrevell: PPA is in thanks part too on the same url :)
<pkt> It was indeed written in a rejection mail I got a while ago, but not in the mail I got a while ago
<pkt> oops
<pkt> 'but not in the mail I got a few minutes ago'
<pkt> anyway, have to leave now (busy afternoon). Nice talking to you guys :-)
<rzr_> pkt: while you're here
<rzr_> would you like to set up a eclipse team ?
<rzr_> I have some subclipse plugin to giveaway
<rzr_> the eclipse team already exists i think
<pkt> yes, it already exists
<pkt> I think it is open too
<pkt> If I remember correctly it was started by nathan (aka rockwalrus)
<pkt> There is another team as well (eclipsers?) but it seemingly never actually produced anything
<rzr_> there is one guy who package some plugins too
<pkt> yes, I saw his comment in the bug
<rzr_> what do you think about merging it all in a ppa ?
<pkt> for now, the biggest problem for eclipse is to get the dependencies in
<rzr_> yea i know
<pkt> that wouldn't be such a bad idea :-)
<pkt> I 've been just too busy to bother
<pkt> anyway, anybody can copy packages between the ppas I think
<rzr_> we'll talk about this later elsewhere ok :)
<pkt> cool, bye for now :-)
<rzr_> bye
<rzr_> mrevell: keep his ppa it worths it :)
<mrevell> We're not removing PPAs :) I'm just checking to see if people need more space
<maxb> ooi, what became of primero?
<rzr_> mrevell: well any more space would be welcomen but i can understand everything is limited
<mrevell> rzr_: I'm happy to increase people's limits if they're making good community use of it :)
<rzr_> well it's not up to us to decide if we're doing good or evil :)
<rzr_> BTW, you should have stats of downloaded packages ?
<sidelil> excuse me is stagin.launchpad down at the moment?
<Goundy> sidelil no it's working for me
<sidelil> Goundy, oh, I cannot connect now. I could 1 hour ago. :( I hope i did not do anything wrong, im trying to learn how to use it
<Goundy> sidelil you can't crash launchpad dude you're not the only person who's using it
<mrevell> sidelil: It's offline at the moment. Should be back shortly.
<sidelil> mrevell, ok thanks.
<Goundy> mrevell huh? what's offline? it works here
<mrevell> Goundy: https://staging.launchpad.net/
<Goundy> mrevell https://launchpad.net/~auresdev ... it works
<Goundy> weird
<mrevell> Goundy: Yeah, that's not on staging :) Our staging server is temporarily offline.
<Goundy> staging... oh... I ignored that word in his question I thought he made a mistake >_<
<Goundy> sorry !
<sidelil> excuse me, what can NOT be done in a project register on staging.launchpad that could be possible on a proper launchpad project? Basically, has it got restricted functionalities or is exactly the same? Does the staging project get deleted ater a while?
<Goundy> whats the difference between staging.lp.net and lp.net ? I don't really get it
<sidelil> Basically, can I just use normally staging for a few days, while i get used to launchpad?
<sidelil> yes
<sidelil> Goundy, im just asking whats the difference, eg if i would not be able to do some particular things on staging that i could do on normal lp
<Goundy> sidelil well I asked about the difference I have no idea on what staging.lp is
<Goundy> ^^
<sidelil> Goundy, ah ok sorry! Staging is to try out lp as far as i know
<Goundy> Ah..
<Goundy> I started using lp directly it's not so hard imho
<bac> sidelil: changes made on staging get wiped out once a day (as a rule)
<Goundy> I got to go now
<Goundy> see you
<sidelil> see you
<sidelil> bac, ok thanks that's exactly what i was looking for! Thanks!
<bac> sidelil: any *real* work you want to do needs to be done on launchpad.net.  as mentioned earlier staging is for trying things out that won't be permanent.
<sidelil> bac, yeah i got it! Thanks
<maxb> Yay, hppa's back to two buildds :-)
<lamalex> hey guys, has anyone had time to look at lp 270031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270031 in launchpad-buildd "Mono segfaults on amd64 PPA buildds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270031
<bac> lamalex: i'm checking to see if any progress has been made.
<attilacyilmazlar> is there anyone here from Ubuntu Netbook Remix Team??
<lamalex> bac: thank you
<bac> lamalex: that bug has been marked invalid.  are you still seeing the problem?
<lamalex> when was it marked invalid?
<lamalex> on the bug, it's marked confirmed
<lamalex> oh
<lamalex> wtf
<lamalex> it was confirmed 10 minutes ago
<lamalex> who marked it invalid
<bac> lamalex: 5 minutes ago, in response to my query
<lamalex> heh
<lamalex> the 64bit packages build fine elsewhere
<bac> lamalex: read the final comment.  it seems to be a problem with mono, not the build environment
<lamalex> including ubuntu main repos
<lamalex> bac: our packager isn't around right now, I'm sure he'll have more to say about it than I do
<bac> lamalex: great, i can only suggest you and he add more information to the existing bug
<maxb> lamalex, bac: There is a different bug which identifies Xen as the cause
<maxb> LP 237724
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/237724/+text)
<maxb> LP 237724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237724 in linux "linux-image-2.6.24-18-xen breaks mono" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237724
<lamalex> maxb: ahha, thank you
<lamalex> should LP 270031 be marked a dupe of LP 237724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270031 in launchpad-buildd "Mono segfaults on amd64 PPA buildds" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237724 in linux "linux-image-2.6.24-18-xen breaks mono" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237724
 * maxb was just trying to do that but Malone is being awkward
<bac> thanks maxb
<maxb> Apparently you can't mark a bug as a duplicate if it itself has duplicates :-/
 * maxb has retargeted all the dupes at bug 237724 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237724 in linux "linux-image-2.6.24-18-xen breaks mono" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237724
<lamalex> maxb: yeah, I was going to file a bug on that duplicate thing
<lamalex> it should automagically redirect the bugs
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -| launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<Demosthenes> can i have launchpad generate a release tar.gz from the tagged branch it already has? it seems redundant to create that locally and upload.
<spiv> Demosthenes: not yet, but it would be nice if it could
<spiv> Demosthenes: file a bug for it
#launchpad 2009-02-05
<Nafai> I uploaded packages to a PPA about 15 minutes or so ago and I can't find them in the build queue anywhere on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<Nafai> dput claimed the upload was successful
<Nafai> The package was mpfr 2.4.0-1ubuntu1 for the PPA named "nafai"
<Nafai> This is my first time trying to use a PPA
<jml> Nafai: all the soyuz guys are asleep right now, it seems.
<Nafai> Ok
 * jml looks around for bugs / questions that might be relevant here
<Nafai> I'm patient
<jml> Nafai: do you have a link for the build page?
<Nafai>         try:
<Nafai> Whoops, wrong paste
<Nafai> Something other than https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds or are you referring to something else?
<jml> I don't really know what I'm referring to :)
<mwhudson> Nafai: a link to your ppa maybe?
<jml> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nafai/+archive/ppa is empty
<Nafai> Hrm
<Nafai> Maybe the instructions on the PPA howto were wrong
<jml> Nafai: got a URL for the howto?
<Nafai> What should incoming be in my ~/.dput.cf ?
<maxb> PPA builds don't show up on /ubuntu/+builds
<Nafai> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<mwhudson> Nafai: i'm pretty sure that if something went wrong in the initial processing, you should have got a mail about it
<Nafai> maxb: Ah!  That's my problem :)
<Nafai> mwhudson: Ah, there's the mail, just took a while getting here
<Nafai> Nevermind me :)
<mwhudson> the usual mistake being accidentally trying to upload a package to ubuntu
<maxb> Between the freeze, and having two hppa buildds again, the primary ubuntu build queue is the nearest to empty it's been for a long time :-)
<jml> Nafai: please feel free to update the wiki page or file some bugs about this.
<Nafai> will do
<mwhudson> maxb: i guess a new architecture will do that
<Nafai> Do the PPAs have a build page?
<Nafai> Oh, n/m.  I see it
<Nafai> Yay, it is working this time.
<Nafai> Thanks for the help guys
<mwhudson> np
<poolie> jml, is bug 293710 really Low?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293710 in launchpad-bazaar "Merge proposal page truncates comments too soon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293710
<stdin> it's an inconvenience rather than a blocking issue, Low is probably appropriate
<jml> poolie: in a choice between "High" and "Low", I'd pick "Low"
<jml> poolie: There are about 50 open code review bugs (see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bugs?field.tag=code-review). Not all of them can be high priority, sadly.
<poolie> fairenough
<poolie> that list does look sensibly sorted
<jml> poolie: so, if I were doing the work, I'd probably just get a list of code-review ui bugs and then do them in chunks that makes sense re implementation.
<OsamaK> Hello. I just uploaded a po translation file, it's marked as 'blocked'. What does that mean?
<OsamaK> <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/synaptic/+imports>
<jml> poolie: ping
<jml> poolie: why do you think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/238453 is intermittent?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238453 in launchpad-bazaar "Recent revisions page does not show most recent revision" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mwhudson> jml: that's another way of saying "the scanner sometimes runs slowly" i think
<jml> mwhudson: hmm. in that case, I will close the bug and make sure we have another bug about fixing the scanner.
<thumper> jml: it may also have been mirror delay hitting
<jml> thumper: well, that was the original cause, for sure.
<mwhudson> not if loggerhead had a different view to the branch page
<mwhudson> but anyway
<mwhudson> make scanner part of puller, make puller scheduling smarter, optionally add message queue pixie dust --> win
<spm> any leftover pixie dust for loggerhead?
<spm> ... no particular reason for asking
<OsamaK> Any idea about my question?
<mwhudson> OsamaK: sorry, no
<OsamaK> fine what about the other 120 people :P
<mrooney> What is considered the proper way to push to a newly created project? bzr push lp:~lpname/proj/trunk, then go into launchpad and set trunk as that branch?
<mwhudson> mrooney: yes
<mwhudson> mrooney: possibly one day it will be automatically set as the trunk, but not yet
<mrooney> yeah, that would be slick
<mrooney> at least if the pusher is the project owner
<mwhudson> yes, i think that's one of the reasons it hasn't happened yet
<mrooney> mwhudson: what is one of the reasons?
<mwhudson> depends-on: telepathy
<mwhudson> this kind of fuzzy thinking
<mwhudson> if it's pushed by a project maintainer and is called trunk though, that would be a start
<mrooney> that doesn't seem fuzzy or depending on telepathy
<mrooney> that was my first intution, to push to lp:projname, then I tried lp:projname/trunk, then I gave in and did it the other way :)
<mwhudson> mrooney: an interesting data point :)
<jms1989> anyone know why the staging server is not working?
<jms1989> anyone know why the staging server is not working?
<domas> bazaar.launchpad sick?
<james_w> domas: seems so
<domas> 64 bytes from 91.189.90.11: icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=2152.608 ms
<domas> 64 bytes from 91.189.90.11: icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=1153.349 ms
<domas> hah
<domas> DoS!
<elmo> we're working on it
<domas> thanks, folks! :)
<domas> no urge, just wanted to show a new Feature to the world! :)
<amondo> launchpad bzr was down a few minutes ago
<amondo> i got "connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: No route to host"
<amondo> but now it is back
<amondo> is there like a server status page for the launchpad servers?
<philn> heya
<philn> i'm trying to push a branch but there's a lock on the server and i can't remove it with that break-lock command.. can someone help me?
<philn> lock is lp-45632656:///~elisa-developers/elisa/tv_movie_db/.bzr/branch/lock
<beuno> philn, bzr break-lock lp:~/user/project/branch?
<philn> beuno: ok that worked, but bzr break lp-45632656:///~elisa-developers/elisa/tv_movie_db/.bzr/branch/lock (which was the command suggested  by bzr) did not
<beuno> philn, yeap, it's a bug in bzr, I think it's filed, but if not, i will
<jpds> Should there be a text field on Launchpad bugs saying: "This bug affects %d people". ?
<jpds> Or somewhere I can find the data?
<beuno> jpds, it's currently not exposed
<beuno> you can order bug listings by number of affected users
<beuno> but the actual number isn't exposed
<jpds> beuno: Ah, thanks.
<philn> thanks for the help beuno, seeya
<domas> ghm, loggerhead is actually laggerhead :)
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: leonardr| launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<domas> will loggerhead ever start working again?
<domas> :)
<Ursinha> beuno, ^
<beuno> domas, it's down?
<domas> beuno: lagged for multiple (>12)h
<domas> compare https://code.launchpad.net/~mydumper/mydumper/trunk and http://dammit.lt:8080/mydumper/changes
<domas> well, maybe not 12, but definitely >4
<beuno> domas, ah
<beuno> that's not loggerhead
<beuno> but I see what you mean
<domas> beuno: ghm, thats the only implication I see, I can successfully clone/branch up-to-date trees
<beuno> loggerhead is the *only* think that's working!
<beuno> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mydumper/mydumper/trunk/changes
<beuno> it's Launchpad's branch scanner
<domas> ah!
<domas> indeed
<domas> sorry for confusing
<domas> :)
<beuno> no worries
<beuno> we're following up on the branch scanner problem
<domas> hehe, oki!
<beuno> hopefully we'll get it back up soon
<domas> today it was some bigger crash, I noticed
<domas> I should brush up my UI skills and add 'hide column' functionality to loggerhead :)
<beuno> oh, patches are very wlecome on Loggerhead  ;)
<domas> beautiful thing so far :)
<domas> iterating colors, etc, yummy! :-)))
<intellectronica> beuno: speaking of which, what do i need to do to get my download link branch merged? can you review it? or should i ask rockstar?
<beuno> intellectronica, file a merge request, and I'll try to get to it first
<beuno> if rockstar does, he can get the karma
<beuno> maybe even mwhudson, who is currently playing around in LH
<domas> hehe, feature request, in 'add file' -> "make tarball out of bzr branch" :))
<domas> would allow me to release more than 5 times a day! \o/
<beuno> domas, sounds like a great idea
<beuno> if you file a bug requesting it
<beuno> it just may happen...  ;)
<domas> hehehe
<domas> <3
<domas> beuno: bug#325761 \o/
<beuno> bug 325761
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: Unknown host. (https://launchpad.net/bugs/325761/+text)
<domas> huh
<domas> poor ubott
<domas> u
<rockstar> intellectronica, request a review from me.
<cgregan> Does anyone know if there is a way to search bugs for milestone=none?
<leonardr> ^-intellectronica, maybe you can help cgregan
<intellectronica> cgregan: unfortunately not. iirc someone filed a but about this just a few days ago. let me try and find it
<cgregan> thanks ﻿leonardr, ﻿intellectronica
<domas> heeee, branch scanner is there!
<domas> yay people
<bebraw> sounds useful
<intellectronica> cgregan: i can find that bug. maybe i imagined it. care to file one?
<intellectronica> cgregan: "can't", that is
<cgregan> ﻿intellectronica: I would be happy to
<cgregan> thanks
<matsubara> bug 70709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70709 in malone "Can't search for bugs without a milestone set" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70709
<matsubara> cgregan: ^
<cgregan> matsubara: thanks.....I will dup the one I just entered
<intellectronica> matsubara, cgregan: i knew i remembered _something_ about such a bug :)
<cgregan> ﻿intellectronica: It has a rather low number.....any chance it is getting fixed any time soon?
<intellectronica> cgregan: can't promise anything, but the renewed interest in this bug means that yes, we'll probably try to do this soon
<intellectronica> cgregan: b.t.w you can try and use the webservice api to get this data. are you comfortably doing this sort of thing? if yes i'm happy to help
<cgregan> ﻿intellectronica: excellent
<cgregan> ﻿intellectronica: Unfortunately I am no where near a coder.
<Dal90> Hi -- I have a new project that there was license question on.  I've fixed that license, but it's still in limbo with translations under review.  What needs to be done to fix this?  https://translations.launchpad.net/getmiro/3.0/+imports
<epsy> Are there any icons for blueprints?
<AlexC_> morning
<spitfire_> evening :P
<AlexC_> I'm wondering how LP handles changing translations files. Does it merge them in with the older uploaded ones, and any strings added/deleted will be handled correctly
<AlexC_> spitfire_, evening here to =)
<intellectronica> AlexC_: maybe henninge can help you?
<AlexC_> =)
<henninge> AlexC_: Uploading new files updates previous *uploaded* translated strings. Strings *changed* in Launchpad are not updated, unless they were untranslated before.
<AlexC_> henninge, ok thanks. One other thing, how does the process work for copy files into a new series? I'm a little confused about which way to do this. If we were to do translations for 'trunk', when we come to release say, 2.3 of our software - what do we do with the translations?
<henninge> AlexC_: You will have to re-import them. There is copying of translations between product series.
<henninge> AlexC_: *no* copying. Sorry.
<AlexC_> henninge, and we'd then loose all translations once we re-import?
<AlexC_> unless we can also upload the .po files?
<henninge> AlexC_: Oh yes, you can!
<AlexC_> ok cool, kind of a ball ache but it'll do I guess =)
<AlexC_> thanks very much
<henninge> AlexC_: hang on, there is a help page for uploads, trying to find it
<ArepaKing> Hello Everyone.. I am trying to register my GPG key in lauchpad but I keep getting the same message over and over.. can somebody give me some guidance?
<ArepaKing> the message is: The signed content does not match the message found in the email.
<ArepaKing> hello...
<mrevell> leonardr: Are you able to help ArepaKing?
<ArepaKing> thanks mrevell
<henninge> AlexC_: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<AlexC_> henninge, thanks
<henninge> henninge: Please read the section "Ensuring a successful import"
<henninge> AlexC_: ^
<henninge> AlexC_: That is about the naming conventions for the files so that the import runs smoothly. Prepare a tarball like that and upload it, should work fine.
<AlexC_> henninge, is there any further explanation of: "you upload templates in a tarball, so the system can see what directories you want them in; give each template its own directory."
<leonardr> ArepaKing, what client are you using to send the mail?
<leonardr> if you have a copy of the mail, send it to leonard.richardson@canonical.com and i'll look at it
<henninge> AlexC_: No :-( I just saw that, too...
<henninge> AlexC_: I was too quick in my judgement.
<AlexC_> henninge, hum, ok. hehe, no worries =)
<ArepaKing> Hi leonardr.. I will forward you the email right away..
<henninge> AlexC_: But it is easy: name the template like the translation domain (domain.pot) and the po files with the language code (de.po, fr.po, etc).
<AlexC_> henninge, yeah, just generating all of those now. Thing is, we have many .pot files (one for each module within our project) - how will Launchpad handle that?
<henninge> AlexC_: put the po files in a directory that is named like the translation domain, too. You can put the template in there, too.
<ArepaKing> leonardr.. done
<AlexC_> henninge, we currently have no .po files, was just thinking ahead
<henninge> AlexC_: yeah, one directory per translation domain/template. Do not mix pofiles for different translation domains.
<Rinchen> ArepaKing, give leonardr the bug number too please if you have not
<ArepaKing> all right
<ArepaKing> this is the bug number: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation/+bug/323283/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323283 in launchpad-documentation "Confirm openPGP text is very confusing" [Undecided,New]
<AlexC_> henninge, so for example, 4 modules = 4 directories (each named of the translations domain), with a single .pot file in them?
<ArepaKing> thanks Rinchen..
<henninge> AlexC_: It only gets important for the po files later.
<AlexC_> henninge, ah ok, so I can just throw all of these .pot files in a .tar.gz archive and put that up?
<henninge> AlexC_: I was gonna say: but that structure is OK.
<henninge> AlexC_: Yes, as long as they are named domain1.pot, domain2.pot, etc
<AlexC_> henninge, they sure are. Awesome, thanks for the helps
<henninge> AlexC_: pleasure
<BUGabundo> is this a LP high load /timeout or a apport one ?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/114124/
<BUGabundo> leonardr: ping
<matsubara> looks like apport
<matsubara> BUGabundo: and it's just a warning, so I don't think it was fatal
<matsubara> seems like apport completed the upload successfully
<matsubara> well, at least it started upload, not sure if it finished
<BUGabundo> it did finish, matsubara. at least it looks like everything (or somethings) got attached to the report
<BUGabundo> but since you guys are changing EDGE timeouts
<BUGabundo> I thouth it would be better to let you know
<matsubara> does apport use edge?
<matsubara> BUGabundo: it's not related to performance work but thanks for letting us know
<BUGabundo> I do...
<BUGabundo> so I think it will use it too, once Firefox logins
<BUGabundo> matsubara: np
#launchpad 2009-02-06
<Rocket2DMn> Hey guys, I have a question about configuring an upstream link for an Ubuntu package
<Rocket2DMn> the package "telepathy-stream-engine" has no upstream links defined, and i think it should be "stream-engine" - https://launchpad.net/stream-engine
<Rocket2DMn> I don't see anything in the trunk, is it still OK to make the connection?
<kiko-afk> yes, it's okay
<Rocket2DMn> its ok to make that connection? ive never done this before
<beuno> Rocket2DMn, sure it is
<Rocket2DMn> ok thanks kiko-afk and beuno
<beuno> Rocket2DMn, setting these upstream links helps in Launchpad in general, so thanks for takin the time to do it  ;)
<kiko-afk> Rocket2DMn, thanks for adding the data, it's really cool to see them going in
<Rocket2DMn> its no problem, i filed a bug upstream already for it, it's just the first time i've tried to draw those connections in LP
<Rocket2DMn> for it = some bug
<Rocket2DMn> bug 322368 in case youre interested, i wanted the upstream link to be available at the top
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322368 in telepathy-stream-engine "telepathy-stream-engine crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322368
<lamothe> Hi all, are normal users able to disable/delete a project?
<maxb> Don't think so, there are regularly people in here being asked to file a request at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for that
<lamothe> maxb: Ok, Thanks.
<lamothe> I've just had an argument with one of the ArchLinux packagers who claims that if I'm not willing to implement other people's features then I should close up Me TV and not release it under the GPL.
<lamothe> Also, he claims that I should not utilise open source hosting sites such as SourceForge and LaunchPad.
<lamothe> Has he got a point?
<lamothe> Am I obliged to care if I use LP?
<Ursinha> you can host it at launchpad if your project is GPL or compatible
<Ursinha> if not, you can't, unless you pay for it
<lamothe> From my understanding of the GPL (which is indeed the license), I'm not obligated to listen to what other people want, am I?
<lamothe> I mean I do listen ... but if unless I want the feature, I'm not doing it.
<maxb> Indeed, there's no obligation to do work for other people
<lamothe> Ok, maybe if a blind guy asked me to help him out then I might do it.
<bac> lamothe: obligated? no.  if your source is available (as it must be) the other party can fork your project and do as they wish.
<lamothe> Not even, I throw/merge/patch/xcopy anything in there.
<bac> lamothe: but it may be an opportunity for you to try to compromise with the user and perhaps get a collaborator.
<lamothe> I really don't care, as long as it works for me.
<lamothe> bac: Nice, now this has my attention.
<maxb> Are they demanding you write features for them, or are they grizzling that you don't want to merge patches that they write?
<lamothe> maxb: Neither ... and here's the grey bit. They are saying that if I say "It's not my problem that my product doesn't support your system" then I'm not acting within GPL and that I should stop using LP an SF.  Sure, it's harsh .. but I've got a life like the rest of us.
<maxb> Oh, Well in that case they're just being morons. The GPL doesn't promise support
<lamothe> i.e Not my problem = I don't care ... sure it's harsh but I'm stretched very thin here.
<lamothe> Well he got kinda nasty (I'm a cry baby) and it got me thinking, why am I dealing with this ... hence the mention of a collaborator really got me thinking.
<bac> lamothe:  FTR,as maxb said his mention of GPL violation is bogus and therefore you are, of course, welcome to continue using LP.  but, as a tactic, it may be interesting to suggest he submit a patch, which puts the ball in his court rather than you having to be defensive over your lack of resources (time) to solve his problem.
<lamothe> bac: Oh man, if I had a penny for every time I tried the old "submit a patch thing" ... that's what started the war.  "I don't have time to learn to code", "A developer can do it faster" ... hence I say, it's not my problem.
<lamothe> This is not the first one either.  FOSS is sucking my will to live!!!
<bac> lamothe: :)
<lamothe> Well thanks for letting me rant (and the advice) I won't take any more of your valuable time.  But for now Me TV lives on .... VICTORY!!!
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: barry | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<MagicFab> Hi all
<MagicFab> How can I edit a FAQ in Answers ?
<epsy> MagicFab, Edit question on the right panel?
<MagicFab> no, edit the FAQ article itself
<barry> MagicFab: i'm not sure, but let me see if i can find out for you
<MagicFab> epsy, barry tx
<MagicFab> I have a huge typo in this one,  https://answers.launchpad.net/dell-mini/+faq/308
<epsy> yw
<MagicFab> surprised there's no obvious way to change it :)
<barry> MagicFab: do you see a Edit FAQ action above List all FAQs on the right?
<barry> oic, that's what epsy was suggesting
<barry> MagicFab: why doesn't that do what you want it to do?
<MagicFab> nope
<MagicFab> I only see "List all FAQs"
<barry> MagicFab: i think that means you don't have the permission to edit it.  if you /did/ have permission, you'd see that link and you'd be able to edit the faq title, keywords and content
<MagicFab> So... other than being the original author, what other permission would be required and how would I obtain it ?
<barry> MagicFab: fwiw, i don't see that link on that faq either
<barry> MagicFab: good question!  i would think as the original author, you'd have that permission.  that seems like a bug to me
<barry> MagicFab: let me see if i can find out who has permissions to edit a faq
<barry> MagicFab: if i'm reading the code correctly, it looks liek you have to be a member of the answer contact team for dell-mini
<MagicFab> barry, that's odd
 * MagicFab tries that
<MagicFab> barry, thank you! I'd have never figured that out. I recently quit being a contact there.
<MagicFab> barry, I guess we need to add that to the FAQ's FAQ :)
<barry> MagicFab: :)  glad to help!
<c_korn> hello. why keep I getting this mail although I have already deleted the package in the PPA? http://pastebin.com/m39ae1794
<maxb> c_korn: You can't re-upload a version even after it's been deleted, AFAIK
<c_korn> maxb: so what do I have to do? change the revision number to 1~ppa2 ?
<maxb> Yes
<c_korn> maxb: thanks, that worked
<maxb> staging is down?
 * Ursinha looks
<Ursinha> maxb, we're working to put it up again
<maxb> Is it worth putting in the channel topic?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: staging.launchpad.net is down, we're working on it | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: barry | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<Ursinha> :)
<thekorn> staging seems to be down,
<thekorn> ups sorry, I need to read before writing
<Ursinha> maxb, thanks for the topic suggestion :)
<aboudreault> hi folks..
<aboudreault> is it possible to have a private groupd on launchpad (no public member) but to have public mailing list ?
<barry> aboudreault: currently we only provide private membership teams, and those only on a special basis.  usually open source projects don't have them.  however, private membership teams (currently) implies private mailing lists
<aboudreault> ha :(
<aboudreault> so.. everyone can upload a package on the groupd PPA without restriction ? i don't like this so much
<domas> just create separate ppa team
<barry> aboudreault: maybe a restricted membership team would work for this?  iow, you can control who is on the team, but the membership is still public
<barry> domas: right
<aboudreault> can't make restricted membership because people want to follow the Mailing list
<domas> or make separate mailing list team
<domas> :)
<barry> aboudreault: aboudreault it's probably best to have two separate teams.  one that controls permission to the ppa and one for your mailing list
<aboudreault> ok, it think i'll do this.
<domas> launchpad is about functionality, not esthetics
 * domas ducks
<aboudreault> :)
<barry> domas: we're working on it! :)
<domas> barry: oh well, you got probably most round corners out of every other project hosting site
<domas> :)
<domas> still lack some ajax
<barry> domas: stay tuned! :)
<vadi2> Are there any tools to automate the download/upload of lp translations?
<barry> vadi2: have you looked at the API and launchpadlib?
<vadi2> Heard of it - but I'm inept with python
<barry> vadi2: you can program directly to the REST interface, but that's a low level interface.  i'm not aware of any other language bindings to it though
<barry> vadi2: other than that i'm not aware of any other such tools
<vadi2> I see
<vadi2> barry: "https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib" doesn't mention anything about translations
<vadi2> I suspect that's not in yet
<barry> vadi2: that's possible too.  i can take a quick peek at the code
<barry> vadi2: looks like that's correct. afaict, translations are not exported yet
<vadi2> :\ ok. I found an upload script here: https://www.limewire.org/fisheye/browse/limecvs/public/launchpad-autoget/src/main/python/templateuploader but it doesn't work anymore as I was told
<vadi2> um, I think some translator put in their password for a string called "Password:"
<vadi2> because I got some suggestions and then a "j2VMyLknQGzB" string.
<kiko> vadi2, gotta give that person a special medal
<vadi2> heh
<vadi2> At least it's a good password
<barry> vadi2: i've contact the ubuntu russian translators.  if they have perms to delete that, i hope they will
<c_korn> hello. why are there builds in the queue although there are idle machines? https://launchpad.net/+builds
<vadi2> c_korn: they're taking a coffee break
<stdin> it takes a minute for the builders to remove and then unpack the chroot
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: staging.launchpad.net is down, we're working on it | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
#launchpad 2009-02-07
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> launchpad used to show my display name and now it shows my real name... why?
<meoblast001> my old commits still show meoblast001 but my new ones show my real name
<DBO> launchpads openid stuff no working... help?
<DBO> oh there we go
<DBO> it went through now
<DBO> took 5 tries =)
<DBO> i have a feature request also
<DBO> can launchpad keep track of lifetime karma?
<DBO> it would be a really fun way to watch your points grow
<savvas> where can I get an svg and a license of the mugshot image? https://launchpad.net/@@/team-mugshot
<hyperair> hi. when adding an archive mirror for ubuntu, and applying to be an official mirror, how long do i have to wait before it appears on the list?
<hyperair> also do i have to announce it anywhere?
<jpds> hyperair: It's human-driven.
<hyperair> jpds: ah. so should i announce on some list or somewhere else?
<jpds> hyperair: No need, I think they have a list of pending mirrors to check or something.
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> okay then
<hyperair> are all mirrors on the list added to python-apt's list?
<trmanco> Please try again
<trmanco> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<trmanco> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<trmanco> Thanks for your patience.
<jpds> hyperair: Not sure.
<Ursinha> trmanco, is that staging?
<trmanco> Ursinha, what do you mean by "staging"?
<Ursinha> trmanco, staging.launchpad.net
<Ursinha> trmanco, where are you getting that?
<trmanco> Ursinha, from loggerhead
<Ursinha> trmanco, oh
<trmanco> on a stable version of Launchpad
<Ursinha> trmanco, are you getting that consistently?
<trmanco> Ursinha, I got this same message last week, when I was also browsing source with loggerhead
<Ursinha> trmanco, right
<rockstar> trmanco, last week, like when Lauchpad was down for upgrades?
<kiko__> loggerhead is a bit temperamental
<trmanco> rockstar, I have no idea, it was at ~23 GMT
<rockstar> trmanco, yea, that could be right.
<trmanco> last Saturday to be more specific
<rockstar> kiko__, but when loggerhead falls over, it doesn't give a Launchpad errors.
<rockstar> trmanco, hm, there was no rollout on Saturday.
<kiko__> probably just loggerhead going legs up?
<kiko__>  2009-02-01 21:44 UTC
<kiko__> 	
<kiko__> -
<kiko__> 	
<kiko__> restarted codebrowse - not responding - 3.6GB RSS
<trmanco> kiko__, maybe, I then tried a couple of hours later and everything was fine
<savvas> which characters are allowed for a bug nickname? alphanumeric, - and _ ?
<kiko__> savvas, pretty much
#launchpad 2009-02-08
<ahz> Is the  'launchpad bugs'  section intended to be used for feature requests?
<MTecknology> You guys.... how can I make a comment about a file in bazaar?
<mrooney> Are there any plans to make launchpad more social and fun, does anyone know?
<mrooney> Often I feel that I want some way to be more associated with someone on LP, like adding them as a friend or something similar
<mrooney> Or, favorite people, or some way to remember and bookmark interesting people
<MTecknology> mrooney: LP isn't a social networking site, it's a collaborative environment
<MTecknology> mrooney: If you want to befriend someone, invite them to join you on facebook
<mwhudson> launchpadspacebook!
<mwhudson> if there was infinite time, adding some kind of social networking stuffs to launchpad might make sense
<mwhudson> i think we have other priorities for the moment though...
<MTecknology> mwhudson: I would hate that idea... so many people just sit like idiots on facebook and other crap like that. Sites like that also tend to become bloated really fast and then die off eventually.
<mwhudson> well, it would never be the point
<mwhudson> of launchpad
<MTecknology> exactly
<mwhudson> i'm certainly not going to discuss the pros and cons of facebook at al in general :)
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> How does bzr karma get calculated?
<mwhudson> can't remember :)
<mwhudson> you get points for commits, code review activity, registering branches, etc
<mrooney> MTecknology: I fail to see how collaboration isn't social :)
<MTecknology> I just did a massive alteration to lp:scripting ; changed some code/comments ; rearranging things, removing some things, adding others
<MTecknology> mrooney: facebook = "ZOMG! did you like see that new hair, i like almost died!" ; launchpad = "Yes, I'll get that patched tomorrow"
<mrooney> Haha yeah, I definitely am not interested in all those aspects
<mrooney> just some way to associate yourself with other users
<MTecknology> teams
<mrooney> no, not like that
<mrooney> more like people bookmarks
<MTecknology> I do wish it was possible for a team to have a simple discussion board, similar to a mailing list, but more like a forum
<mrooney> I mean I could create a "people mrooney collaborates with" team
<mrooney> but that is pretty silly
<mrooney> I just want to bookmark other people in LP
<mrooney> once LP is open-source I can make my own social branch :)
<MTecknology> go to lp/~nick and Ctrl+D
<MTecknology> teams are the best way to see who you collaborate with
<MTecknology> better yet.....
<mrooney> I really disagree with the teams, that works in the reverse of the way I want
<mrooney> I want to do the associating not have the other person do it
<MTecknology> lol
<mrooney> it isn't really that important :) but I think you are missing what I want if you are suggesting teams
<MTecknology> what you want is the "Add Friend" feature of facebook
<mrooney> Ctrl+D is close
<mrooney> perfectly fine for one computer
<mrooney> but then you lose that on others
<MTecknology> foxmarks
<mrooney> you really want to find any way to demonstrate this feature isn't necessary don't you haha?
<MTecknology> ;)
<mrooney> useful, would be a more accurate word, I suppose
<MTecknology> I'll go with that :)
<MTecknology> mrooney: I'm not in charge of LP in any way whatsoever, if you really think it should exist, you can add it as a feature request of LP
<mrooney> I was just more curious to see if it was in the works
<MTecknology> I just realized almost all of my karma is comng from answers right now
<MTecknology> I doubt it very much
<damijit> Can anyone give me a ballpark on when staging might be back up? (i.e., will it be hours or days?)
<emet> MTecknology: sup man
<emet> you need to fix your e-mail addy on lp:scripting
<emet> you are getting no karma for any of your contribs
<MTecknology> what!?
<MTecknology> :'(
<MTecknology> what's wrong with it?
<emet> It has to be Full Name <email>
<emet> you have Full Name email
<MTecknology> Where do I fix that?
<emet> bzr whomai
<emet> bzr whomai <stuff to add>
<MTecknology> so... I won't get karma for any of that :(
<emet> lol I don't know you can like undo and redo or something
<emet> I got shafted a few times too
<emet> you can always add more scripts :D
<MTecknology> ya, but I just made a crap load of changes
<MTecknology> it'll be a while before I have anything worth adding again
<emet> you can uncommit in bzr
<emet> I have no idea how it works exactly
<MTecknology> really?
<emet> I am a bzr newb pretty much
<emet> "bzr uncommit"
<emet> ?
<MTecknology> that explains a lot though
<MTecknology> I wasn't getting karma for my other branches either
<emet> yeah I got shafted for awhile too
<emet> anyway karma goes down on it's own
<MTecknology> if I uncommit, I wonder if I need to redo all my changes
<emet> I got your last changeset anyway saved
<emet> (I'm also a member of ~scripters)
<MTecknology> I figured
<emet> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jbenjos/scripting/doit
<emet> small side project I am working on
<emet> I forked lp:apturl
<emet> like on the ubuntu forums people have a lot of similar problems
<emet> so I figure it would be cool if you could be like click here: doit://install-restricted
<emet> and it'll do it for them
<MTecknology> it's not letting me revert all that junk :P
<emet> heh
<MTecknology> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push".
<emet> try it what the hell
<MTecknology> I did
<MTecknology> I know how to do this......
<MTecknology> it won't bre pretty :P
<MTecknology> emet: so... I'll probably lose a whole lot of karma over it, but at least this way I'll get some
<emet> lol
<MTecknology> maybe 5 instead of 50
<MTecknology> emet: look better? :)
<emet> looks good
<MTecknology> How long does it take to see how much karma I get for it?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, the day next, I guess
<MTecknology> Ursinha: Is there any way to get credit for the stuff that I committed wrong? or is that all gone and buh bye?
<Ursinha> MTecknology, I really don't know in which moment the points for karma are calculated :/
<Ursinha> I'll ask the guys
<ziroday> Hi, I'm trying to get launchpad to recognize my gpg key
<Ursinha> or you can file a question on answers
<ziroday> and I've uploaded it to keyserver.ubuntu.com however it claims it doesn't exist. Any ideas on what I've done wrong?
<ziroday> nevermind, smacking the keyboard repeatedly seems to have done something right
<MTecknology> I'm getting this error when I try to delete a branch - (Error ID: OOPS-1135EC275)
<MTecknology> WHY can't I delete this branch!? I remove it's association with everything else
<MTecknology> Could someone please remove this branch for me? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/loco-drupal/drupal-6.x
<MTecknology> I think it's pretty easy to see that's exactly what I'm trying to do, just no success.
<MTecknology> I think part of it is because I can't figure out how to remove a release series
<MTecknology> I want to get rid of this too - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/drupal-6.x
<MTecknology> Is anybody around that can offer some help?
<mwhudson> MTecknology: what happens when you try to delete that branch?
<mwhudson> you need an admin's help to remove a series, irritatingly
<mwhudson> MTecknology: file a question on the launchpad project to get their attention
<MTecknology> mwhudson: heh - you are an admin, aren't you?
<mwhudson> MTecknology: nope, just a dev
<MTecknology> oh, just looked at hostmask
<MTecknology> (Error ID: OOPS-1135EC305)
<MTecknology> That happens when I try to delete my branch
<MTecknology> but it was associated with that series, so perhaps that needs to be deleted first??
<MTecknology> emet: I'm getting addicted to cleaning up bzr crap on lp :P
<emet> lol
<MTecknology> I need to write up a quote for creating a website in the next 10 min too :P
<nit> หวัดดีชาวโลก
<savvas> nit: english please
<Odd_Bloke> How do I subscribe to all the bug reports for a given project?
<lamothe> Odd_Bloke: No expert here, but I am Australian ... so we speak the same language.  Go to the bugs page and click the "Advanced Search"
<lamothe> Odd_Bloke: On the left, there's a "Subscribe to bug mail" button.
<lamothe> Ummm you're other left ;)
<lamothe> Ummm "your" ... I'm such a idiot.
<lamothe> Umm "an" ;)
<lamothe> Oh I give up.
<Odd_Bloke> lamothe: Thanks. :)
<trmanco> how long does it take to get approved in the launchpad beta testers team?
<mwhudson> trmanco: not long, but usually until a work day
<trmanco> ok
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, maybe it's not a great idea to display the location of every person on a team with 3000 members.
<ToyKeeper> It makes firefox really slow...
<ali_> I'm having problems connecting to the launchpad server. can anybody please help?
<ali_> “launchpad.net” refused the connection.
<ahz>  Is the  'launchpad bugs'  section intended to be used for feature requests?
<domas> ahz: yes
<ahz> domas: is that what urgency=wishlist is for?
<domas> y
<mlpug> what is LPIA?
<Nafallo> Low Power on Intel Architecture
<vadi2> Hi - is it possible for someone to look into a broken ppa? A project was renamed, but the ppa not, so lp is lying to users about the proper sources.list lines and they're getting 404's
<savvas> vadi2: which project? you might have more luck if you send a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<vadi2> shutter. renaming the project took 3 days, so thats why I asked here
<vadi2> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/59124 is the question
<savvas> vadi2: if I were you I would contact the person directly: https://launchpad.net/~spm/+contactuser - you should say something like "project in launchpad gscrot and its related launchpad teams were renamed to shutter, but you forgot about the PPA - http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ppa/ubuntu should be http://ppa.launchpad.net/shutter/ppa/ubuntu"
<savvas> vadi2: be sure to include a link to your question/answers
<savvas> vadi2: They're on IRC :) A bit idle but worth the try! -- spm: could you rename http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ppa/ubuntu to http://ppa.launchpad.net/shutter/ppa/ubuntu ? Related to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/59124
<vadi2> hehe ok
<MTecknology> any admins around?
<MTecknology> I only need three things. One is probably a "can't do it" one is a an admin only thing, and one is an error related to it...
<MTecknology> First off, I really need this deleted (https://code.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/+junk/drupal-6.x) but I get the error
<MTecknology> (Error ID: OOPS-1135EA930)
<MTecknology> That's probably related to my need to drop a series that was attached to is (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/drupal-6.x). I need this deleted but I know only and admin can do it.
<bebraw> MTecknology, you could try posting your question directly to https://answers.launchpad.net/ . i had a tiny problem and got it sorted out that way :)
<MTecknology> The last issue is that I made a crap load of commits to a project and got 0 karma for it because my bzr whoami was wrong. It was Name Email instead of Name <Email>. I was hoping there would be some way I could get karma back for it.
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60283
<savvas> MTecknology: https://code.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/+junk/drupal-6.x/+delete doesn't work?
<MTecknology> savvas: no, I get the OOPS when I do that
<MTecknology> I also have this question for my karma now too - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60340
<savvas> MTecknology: are you on the edge server?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> oh...
<savvas> MTecknology: try disable it: https://launchpad.net/
<MTecknology> how can I disable redirect?
<savvas> there's a big shiny button in the center on that site :)
<MTecknology> lol ... I forgot I can't go to edge.lp.net
<savvas> and then try again, hopefully it will work
<savvas> MTecknology: did the original owner, the person that registered it, try to delete it before it passed it to you to be the owner?
<savvas> *they passed it
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> (Error ID: OOPS-1135E1916)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1135E1916
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> try reverting the owner back to David
<MTecknology> have him delete it?
<savvas> worth a try :)
<savvas> if this doesn't work as well, I would file a bug about it, mention that you tested it on edge Launchpad 2.2.1 (r7723) and on normal (not edge) site
<savvas> To make it a bit easier: http://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug :)
<MTecknology> I already have a bug about it
<MTecknology> second to last link I posted
<MTecknology> savvas: can I make just him the owner?
<MTecknology> or do I have to make a team we're both in the owner?
<savvas> MTecknology: well I would try setting back the original person who registered it
<MTecknology> I can't
<savvas> maybe some permissions weren't changed/moved properly
<MTecknology> oh, you said bug, not question...
<savvas> yes, I think a bug is more appropriate in your case
<savvas> be sure to mention the two oops'es :P
<savvas> Error ID: OOPS-1135E1916 and Error ID: OOPS-1135EA930
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1135E1916
<MTecknology> so - two questions out there that may or may not ever be answered until some mighty admin comes along that knows everything in the world who whill humble me in his greatness....
<MTecknology> Yes, I'm trying to butter ya'll up. ;)
<MTecknology> Well - I need to take off, please take a look at these two things for me please... - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60283 - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/60340
<mwhudson> MTecknology: yeah, that non-deletion thing is definitely a bug
<mwhudson> MTecknology: have you filed it yet?
<MTecknology> only as a question, I'll convert
<MTecknology> Not now though, way too tired
<MTecknology> sometime today thoguh
<mwhudson> thanks
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> apparently I'm going to lose a few hundred karma points too :'(
<MTecknology> I guess I'll just need to make a whole lot of bogus changes and little trivial things to make it feel like I'm getting 5 hours worth of karma loss back.
<MTecknology> Anyway, it's off to bed
<mulima> hi
<mulima> i opened a ppa today and it is active
<mulima> i also uploaded successfully some debs with dput
<mulima> but i reach a 404 on my launchpad url ...
<mulima> is there a sort of delay between upload and "live" debs on my ppa ?.
<thumper> mulima: I thought that you uploaded code and they got built
<thumper> mulima: and the delay was in the building of them
<mulima> well in fact i juste realized that i uploaded binary debs .. i should not have done that ... only source packages
<mrooney> Is this perhaps out of date? https://help.launchpad.net/API
<mrooney> I am trying to figure out how to get say the 5 most recent bugs filed in Ubuntu
#launchpad 2010-02-08
<lfaraone> doctormo: hey, why does groundcontrol call update-menus?
<doctormo> lfaraone: It has a menu item that goes in System > Preferences
<lfaraone> doctormo: hm. lintian thinks it's not needed, see bug 518599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518599 in groundcontrol "postinst has useless call to update menus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518599
<persia> I think it's not needed.  Should get caught by the general .desktop file trigger, plus, last I checked, update-menus was a debian menu thing, and we don7t display the debian menu by default.
<persia> I suppose someone might run ground control on Debian, but I suspect that's a less common use-case.
<lfaraone> persia: in which case CDBS would handle it properly.
<doctormo> lfaraone: I saw the bug, don't know what to tell you, perhaps lint is complaining because the desktop file is in the distro and not int he debianfiles
<lfaraone> doctormo: does your source tarball have a debian/ folder?
<doctormo> I leve the choice up to you lfaraone
<doctormo> lfaraone: No, the tarball doesn't contain debian.
<persia> lfaraone: It's not a CDBS thing.  It's an everything thing.  Nothing special needs be done, regardless of how one does debian/rules.
<persia> .desktop files should be upstream anyway.
<lfaraone> okay, looks like I can remove the stanza from rules then.
<persia> Since you've upstream handy, try using rules.tiny, and fixing anything that doesn't work upstream.
<persia> That ought make for a more portable solution.
<lfaraone> persia: rules.tiny?
<persia> /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny
<lfaraone> persia: currently we don't override anything in our rules file (which uses CDBS) other than adding a get-orig-source rule. Is there a good reason to switch to dh7?
<persia> I suppose not.  I just tend to prefer it.
<lfaraone> persia: I've yet to see any reason to use it over cdbs for most cases, but I'd love to see a good comparison.
<persia> For me, the biggest reason is that overrides are more transparent with dh(1).
<persia> With CDBS, one doesn't actually override, but just adds additional functionality, which may have odd interactions.
<persia> (mind you, if one knows make sufficiently well, it doesn't matter, but ...)
<persia> The counter argument is that python-central doesn't work with dh(1), although python-support does, so unless you need to care, this may not matter.
<RAOF> No, I think it still does matter; chasing control through the web of cdbs classes is quite awful even if you know make well. :)
<persia> RAOF: "sufficiently well" in this case is roughly at guru level :)
<DBO> I just pushed my branch to trunk by mistake, how to fix?
<persia> DBO: branch the last revision of trunk, and then push --overwrite to trunk.
<DBO> gratze
<lfaraone> doctormo: turns out we need to touch /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp to get the restart notice to trigger. No idea where firefox does that.
<persia> update-notifier really ought be patched to use dpkg-triggers and notice without that touch.
<lfaraone> persia: it's weird. I seriously don't see that call anywhere in Firefox's debian directory...
<persia> Check in #ubuntu-mozillateam.  There's a number of oddities about the packaging for that stuff.
<lfaraone> doctormo: I uploaded what we have to REVU, you should see it at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7616
<lfaraone> doctormo: (ignore the "common error", it's a lintian bug)
<doctormo> lfaraone: Does that mean that the packagaing is good?
<lfaraone> doctormo: well, it means that persia is giving me a detailed review of it. My TODO list grew extensively.
<persia> heh.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Perhaps I don't know how to read that review page, couldn't see much in the way of errors and such.
<persia> doctormo: Nothing I mentioned showed up in the automated stuff.
<persia> And I spewed it in IRC, rather than leaving a comment.  Perhaps a bad habit of mine.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Please don't commit to trunk in groundcontrol, I'd already fixed that bug and now I have to reconcile merges. this is exactly why we use merge requests instead of stomping on people's work.
<nigel_nb> Loggerhead seems to be broken
<mwhudson> spm: ^^
<spm> nigel_nb: sorry for the delay; give it a whirl now?
<nigel_nb> spm, will do :)
<nigel_nb> spm, can you see this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/libgweather/lucid/annotate/head%3A/data/Locations.xml.in
<spm> mwhudson: did you see bug 517418 ? it's been marked as a dupe, but .. :-/
<nigel_nb> its down for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517418 in loggerhead "lp loggerhead giving an interesting smash (dup-of: 420738)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420738 in loggerhead "LRUCache.cleanup raises KeyError" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420738
<mwhudson> spm: yeah it's known, i'm not really sure of a fix
<spm> nigel_nb: yeah, it's gone again. one sec...
<lfaraone> doctormo: okay then, sorry.
<doctormo> lfaraone: No problem, i figure it's because your not comfortable with reconciling projects, but I don't know your background.
<doctormo> All fixed :-)
<mwhudson> nigel_nb: if you could avoid requesting that url for now :/
<mwhudson> it seems to make codebrowse very unhappy
<nigel_nb> oops
<nigel_nb> sorry
<mwhudson> np
<mwhudson> it's our problem
<spm> heh. hardy your fault :-)
<nigel_nb> closed the page.  I branched the code anyway
<nigel_nb> well, I was being impatient ;)
<nigel_nb> mwhudson, the component browsing code is called codebrowse? its not loggerhead?
<spm> nigel_nb: they're somewhat one and the same
<nigel_nb> spm, ah :)
<nigel_nb> I'm still learning launchpad component names...
<spm> loggerhead the product is used as a component in LP; known as codebrowse.
<spm> heh, me too; and I've been a sysadmin for same for... ew. 19 months now :-D
<nigel_nb> spm, I'm guessing aus/nz?
<spm> Aus, yup
<nigel_nb> hm, figures how you're around this time :)
<spm> have you considered the option that I may have no life? curious... ;-)
<nigel_nb> spm, not everyone are like me :p
<spm> heh
<theadmin> Hello. I have deactivated my account in past, now I re-registered with same email, and I have the same account. How can I reset it to empty state? Also, the ~username-deactivatedaccount in adress looks strange, can this be fixed?
<spm> theadmin: get your account renamed to something else; and create a brand new account; we don't set an "empty state".
<theadmin> spm: That's what I did, I deactivated it and created anew. Old stuff is all there
<theadmin> spm: How do I rename accounts?
<spm> hmmm. you may need to zot the email address as well to achieve this. And that may be an admin only thing. not sure...
<spm> theadmin: you may be able to under ~<account>/+review ? The name field?
<spm> if that's locked to you; create an LP answers request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ asking for the above. ie zot old/all emails; rename existing to something unused etc. and one of the admins will be delighted to fix that for you.
<theadmin> spm: I managed to do it already by creating an account with other email and merging it with deactivated one :/
<spm> yeah, well merging will retain your history :-) that's kinda the point of why you'd do that.
<theadmin> spm: My point was to get rid of PPA. They really should allow removing those. I didn't know what it was when I created it... I didn't make any use of it after all
<spm> theadmin: if the PPA is empty, and has never been used, we can remove it; else we currently can't. known bug, and trust me we *do* hassle the relevant dev's on that point. :-D
<theadmin> Okay... Now I can use LP again :D Translating stuff now, that's mainly all I do there so far.
<theadmin> Does LP extract translation-strings right from source code or something?
<spm> po files
<wgrant> You need to upload translation templates (POT files), or have them in your branch.
<wgrant> It can't yet extract them itself, but that's coming soon.
<theadmin> spm: Not really sure what those are although tried googling. Oh well, until I don't host my projects, this is not really important to me. Also, why can't I translate Launchpad itself?
<spm> theadmin: oh; bore yourself senseless - read up on gettext. urgness. By way of pointer: http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Using-gettextized-software.html
<spm> There are various usability issues, aiui, around translating LP itself; not technical.
<theadmin> spm: Hm. Well, I see. Thought so :D Well, it still would be better if it could be translated, usage would become wider... Anyway, you people totally leave Sourceforge out, LP is a lot better :D
<spm> I'm biased. No Comment. :-)
<theadmin> Well, what features does SF have? AFAIK it has no bug tracking, no translations, no quickly-loading interface
<theadmin> I wonder just how on earth it knows what translations I can "help with"
<spm> you would have selected your language in your user whatsit
<spm>  ~<user>/+editlanguages
<theadmin> Hm. I set it to English, Russian and German. Yet as I click "needs X strings translated", it always brings me to russian template
<d1b> um im being told my membership in bugsquad team is about to expire ... um why is this ?
<d1b> like i get send this email with no information about when it will expire or any other information
<d1b> i have also been sent like 5 of these emails now
<d1b> id call that approaching spam
<d1b> i can't take any direct action via a link / url ... i have to contact some one so i am not really able to stop these emails.
<tsimpson> there should be a link in the email (at least for bugsquad) to renew
<wgrant> d1b: Can you paste the email?
<wgrant> Er, pastebin, that is.
<d1b> soon sure.
<d1b> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/m46a3c2c0
<d1b> oh wait it did say when it expires
<d1b> but i have several of these emails
<AtomicSpark> Anyone know where/how to put their ssh key for the bzr windows client? ;3 Getting error when trying to push my personal branch.
<tsimpson> AtomicSpark: this is the only help I can find: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair#Windows%20%28PuTTY%29
<noodles775> AtomicSpark: I'm not sure on windows, but does http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/Bzr_and_SSH#Windows help?
<AtomicSpark> Interesting. I might just have to create that directory. I'll try that.
<wgrant> d1b: How often are the emails coming?
<d1b> wgrant: i got a few like 6 i think so far
<d1b> the only issue is that i can't say ok i got the email stop bothering me about it
<AtomicSpark> tsimpson, noodles775: that helped, thanks! all i had to do was move my id_rsa to .ssh in my windows home. the client must have an ssh client installed too. even asked for my passphrase. :)
<idnar> ~/sb end
<idnar> oops
<Laney> can I see a full build log for a build that's still in progress?
<apw> i've only ever been able to see the last 'page'
<Laney> yeah, that's what I have
<Laney> oh well, will just stick it out
<persia> I usually wander off for a beverage, and check again later.
<Laney> "Started 10 hours ago" :)
<wgrant> You can only see the last 2KiB.
<wgrant> That's all that's stored.
<Laney> how are the build logs produced?
<persia> 10 hours!  That's a very long build.
<Laney> for some reason ghc has a hard time building this library on armel
<wgrant> During the build, the tail of the log is requested regularly. At the end of the build, the entire log file is retrieved.
<wgrant> This is because there's no practical way at the moment to store a large dynamic blob in Launchpad.
<Laney> I added a ticker to the build to get around the idle timeout, except now I can't see how far along in it we are
<persia> Laney: You might want to try an emulated build with pbuilder or sbuild, which lets you review the log in realtime.
<persia> Still takes just ask long, usually, but at least it's local.
<Laney> well I am reasonably confident that it will finish given enough time
<Laney> but that is an option indeed
<Laney> (not that I know how to make an arm chroot)
<persia> Do you use pbuilder or sbuild?  Also, are you running lucid?
<Laney> persia: pbuilder usually, and lucid yes. I think I saw some commits to u-d-t about this recently?
<persia> Indeed.  Running the latest pbuilder-dist on i386 or amd64 with --arch=armel should generate you an emulated armel chroot for test-builds.
<persia> I'm not sure powerpc will get sorted by Feature Freeze, but we ought have it for lucid+1.
<Laney> i'll give it a go
<persia> I don't think there's enough upstream support for sparc or ia64 for a while though :(
<Laney> It appears to be building the chroot!
<persia> Yep.  Thank geser for extensive testing of that :)  There's still scope for improvement in pbuilder-dist, but at least it works.
<Laney> HA! The ticker worked: [124 of 191] Compiling Agda.TypeChecking.Reduce ( src/full/Agda/TypeChecking/Reduce.hs, dist/build/Agda/TypeChecking/Reduce.p_o )
<Laney> (it always hung at 123 before)
<persia> Excellent!
<theadmin> Hello. I can't set "affects me too" in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1)
<noodles775> Hi theadmin, afaik there are currently some timeout issues with bugs.
<persia> That bug is kinda special, because it's gotten so much attention.
<theadmin> ...damn. :/
<beuno> theadmin, I'm sure we can safely assume it affects more people than any other bug  ;)
<directhex> i think a PPA builder is being funny, is it possible to have a rebuild done on another builder to sanity-check?
<noodles775> directhex: which builder (and is it constantly repeating the same build, or something else?)
<directhex> noodles775, plutonium. the same source was fine on an i386 builder, and fine on my amd64 pbuilder at home
<directhex> throws "Illegal Instruction" at the same place twice in a row
<noodles775> directhex: moon 2.0 right? I'll see if our buildd admin can take a look at it.
<directhex> thanks
<directhex> it *might* be an issue with xen on amd64. there's possibly a patch in mono trunk i can backport for xen weirdness
<directhex> maybe. i'd like to be sure before mucking about with backporting icky c workarounds
<noodles775> oh right. It might be worth applying the patch and seeing, as our admin contact might not be around for a while, and the error is very, well, unspecific :)
<noodles775> But I'll let you know as soon as I hear back.
<directhex> http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/viewvc/trunk/mono/mono/mini/mini-amd64.c?r1=148941&r2=149671&pathrev=149671
<directhex> let's see if it applies to the version i have
<directhex> yeah, that fixed it. build is broken elsewhere, sadly
<Laney> mmm moon
<noodles775> ok, thanks directhex - I'll let our buildd admin know.
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  I'm trying to figure out why a new series isn't linked to the main project page, for 'desktopcouch'.  Did I make it incorrectly?
<CardinalFang> https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/
<CardinalFang> https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/0.5-stable
<CardinalFang> Note on main page, no mention of 0.5.  There is a line in the graph, connected to trunk at the root, and I don't remember a way to link it otherwise.
<statik> hi! anyone using bzr-pipeline? I'm trying to set up my first pipeline, and have gotten confused about how to submit the individual pipes (branches) to launchpad for review
<statik> hello barry! funny you should have joined one minute ago
<statik> are you still using pipelines?
<james_w> statik: it provides and lp-submit command which may be what you are looking for
<bac> statik: i'll bet abentley has plenty of experience with bzr-pipeline
<statik> thanks! I tried using lp-submit last night and got some errors, i suspect i need to tweak my locations.conf or something
 * statik trys lp-submit one more time
<abentley> statik, bac, I have experience with bzr-pipeline, and I'm happy to help.  (I'm the author)
<statik> abentley, this pipes thing is awesome
<abentley> statik, I'm glad you like it.
<statik> abentley, I have 3 pipes configured, the first one is active, and I want to push it to launchpad for a review/landing
<statik> when I try lp-submit, I get an error that I'm not sure how to fix. I'll pastebin my config in a moment
<statik> bzr lp-submit --staging --verbose
<statik> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~statik/ubuntuone-servers/ab-testing/.bzr/pipes/db-patch/": : Cannot create branch at '/~statik/ubuntuone-servers/ab-testing/.bzr/pipes/db-patch'
<abentley> statik, your push location is not the right setting.
<abentley> statik, see the extra .bzr/pipes in the target URL?
<statik> abentley: i was wondering if that might be the case. here is the section of my locations.conf https://pastebin.canonical.com/27540/
<statik> abentley, this config has been working ok for normal branches, i guess i need to configure something extra if i change one of these branches into pipes?
<statik> I've got a handful of branches under /home/emurphy/canonical/ubuntuone/, and for any of those i can just cd into the branch and bzr push, it works ok
<abentley> statik, I don't recommend using reconfigure-pipeline if you're using that kind of config.
<abentley> statik, just put your pipes where you would put your branches.
<statik> abentley: oh, that makes sense. that was simpler than I expected. thanks!
<abentley> statik, no problem.
<nigel_nb> Can one of the LP admins look at this question please.  Question 100327
<barry> statik: hi.  sorry, my irc client is not great about notifying me of pings it seems.  i am still using pipelines, though i notice a few oddities
<lfaraone> doctormo: re bug 518846, I can't reproduce it, but if you like we can switch back to CDBS. (I only changed on persia 's request to see if cdbs was the cause of a packaging problem, and there's no real reason currently to stay on it()
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518846 in groundcontrol "Displaying windows broken from revision 181" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518846
<doctormo> lfaraone: Can you confirm that the glade files are getting created in /usr/share/groundcontrol/glade/ ?
<lfaraone> doctormo: yes.
<lfaraone> doctormo: just did a test build. it might be a transiant issue, can we have nhandler rebuild?
<doctormo> lfaraone: Sure, ask if he's around.
<geser> abentley: re your last comment on bug 512264: how do I downgrade a branch? (in case I might need it future)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512264 in bzr "bzr should inform me about changes to the format at branch time" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512264
<abentley> geser, "bzr upgrade --format $FOO"
<geser> oh, I didn't expect to be able to downgrade with "bzr upgrade" :)
<thekorn> hey, does anyone know when staging will be back?
<cjohnston> Good morning.... Is there anyone who can look into https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100327 and block him before he causes any more harm than he already has?
<bcurtiswx> He's causing a major annoyance for us in Bug Control
<bcurtiswx> the longer it waits in purgatory here, the more "damage" Rhett can do.  I know time is of the essence.. but this needs a much higher priority
<cjohnston> and this one as well https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100253
<salgado> mbarnett, can you help cjohnston?
<mbarnett> sale: cjohnston: do you know if anyone has spoken to the very-active new user at all?
<mbarnett> where sale = salgado
<cjohnston> hggdh: 12.43.15 < mbarnett> sale: cjohnston: do you know if anyone has spoken to the very-active new user at all?
<hggdh> mbarnett: I sent him and email, and asked him to discuss t via either email or IRC on late Friday, I think
<cbmuser> hi folks, can anyone point me to a link which explains how to import my own project into Launchpad?
<cbmuser> it lives in a git repo outside Ubuntu at the moment
<mbarnett> hggdh: i am assuming you haven't received anything back yet
<cbmuser> but I'm thinking about moving to Lauchpad
<cjohnston> try: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects cbmuser
<cbmuser> ah
<hggdh> mbarnett: indeed, no response
<cbmuser> cjohnston: do you know if I can just pull my git into bazar periodically for the time being?
<cbmuser> so to have a copy in launchpad
<cbmuser> and then finally switching to Launpad in near future
<cjohnston> That's beyond my level of knowledge.. I'm sorry.. I just remember seeing that page before.
<cbmuser> ah
<cbmuser> ok
<Ursinha> cbmuser: yes, you can :)
<cbmuser> great
<hggdh> mbarnett: the email was sent when I declined him for bugsquad membership
<Ursinha> cbmuser: http://blog.launchpad.net/code/git-branch-imports-now-in-public-beta
<Ursinha> cbmuser: that may be helpful
<cbmuser> thanks a million!
<mbarnett> hggdh: ok, i will suspend the account based on the previous actions pending an explanation of the questionable activities before more chaos ensues.
<hggdh> mbarnett: can you please ask him to contact us (either bug-control or myself)
<mbarnett> hggdh: sort of... there is nothign i can do except email the address listed on his account.
<Ursinha> cbmuser: no problem :)
<hggdh> oh, ok. Can you then ask him to go to #ubuntu-bugs to talk with anyone from bug-control?
<mrjazzcat> Does anyone know how to enable Blueprints for a new project?  I go to project "Overview" and select "Change details" but no options for BPs.  What up?
<mrjazzcat> Hmm, I guess I'm looking at the team.  I need to create a project first.
<jtv> mrjazzcat: that may help  :-)
<mbarnett> hggdh: sorry, got sucked away for a bit there.  I have disabled that account and asked the user to  go to #ubuntu-bugs to talk with anyone from bug-control if he feels it is just a misunderstanding.
<cjohnston> Thank you mbarnett !!!
<mbarnett> welcome
<cjohnston> now we have the fun of cleaning up.. ;-)
<mbarnett> hehe
 * mbarnett is glad his part was 3 clicks!
<cjohnston> why cant LP be like the wiki, where you can revert back
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston goes to file a bug report on that... lol jk
<arand> Regarding the whole Rhett Trappman circus, he's been spam-nominating a LOT, e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/450569 (and possibly hundreds more) would it be possible to search launchpad by Nominated for * By X ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 450569 in openoffice.org "package openoffice.org-emailmerge 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> arand: and whoever else.. I've been posting a comment when he nominates telling them to review the nomination
<cjohnston> But if there is a better fix... that would be good
<Peng> a/21
<Peng> Nice. Sorry.
<hggdh> folks -- r12056 is back -- https://edge.launchpad.net/~12056-wikianswers thekorn says he already messed with one of his bugs
<cjohnston> mbarnett: ?
<cjohnston> ^^
<thekorn> Is there a way to find out if he is using the API to generate this spam?
<bac> hggdh: what is the issue?
<cjohnston> bac: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100327
<mars> bac, perhaps he means this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/450569
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 450569 in openoffice.org "package openoffice.org-emailmerge 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Critical,Confirmed]
<hggdh> we just had an user blocked from LP, after he messed up a series of bugs. He just registered back
<cjohnston> he created a new account
<mbarnett> cjohnston: hggdh: give me a few minutes to finish with a production CP, then i will disble the new account
<cjohnston> ty mbarnett
<mbarnett> with a more aggressive "stop it" style email
<hggdh> mbarnett: IOU. Thanks.
 * hggdh is afraid this is a battle we will lose, though
 * mars hopes that this isn't a spammer screwing up an automation script, as prelude to an all-out assault
<bjsnider> is anything wrong with the keyserver?
<geser> again?
<bjsnider> some guy sent me an email today saying the key ain't on the server
<bjsnider> blah blah blah
<bjsnider> as if i can do anything about it
<mbarnett> cjohnston: hggdh: the new account has been suspended.  I emailed the user and asked them to not create any more accounts before speaking with someone.  no idea if it will do any good though  *crosses fingers*
<cjohnston> Thanks mbarnett !
<hggdh> mbarnett: thank you. I am guessing it will not help. But one can, at least, hope ;-)
<lfaraone> doctormo: uh, I didn't know there were additional dependencies of groundcontrol that are not submitted to Ubuntu.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Only one
<doctormo> lfaraone: A module, xdgapp, but that can be consumed if it's a problem.
<lfaraone> doctormo: python-xdgapp and  python-moxml-config
<doctormo> lfaraone: It doesn't depend on moxml any more (see this mornings commits)
<lfaraone> doctormo: okay. I'll push up a lp:~lfaraone/python-xdgapp/debian from the debian/ you're using in your PPA.
<lfaraone> doctormo: can you publish a release of xdgapp on launchpad? (preferably with a source tarball)
<doctormo> lfaraone: Aight: https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/python-xdgapp/trunk
<doctormo> I'll do a tarball now
<lfaraone> doctormo: awesome, thanks.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Released v1.1 on launchpad as a tarball
<lfaraone> doctormo: good. package branch is at lp:~lfaraone/python-xdgapp/ubuntu-revu-packaging , package uploaded to REVU as http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7621
<doctormo> Thanks lfaraone, your doing a great job
<lfaraone> doctormo: much appreciated.
<bac> hi mwhudson
<mwhudson> bac: hi
<bac> mwhudson: i've had multiple, successive ec2 failures.  i wonder if you can glean anything from http://paste.ubuntu.com/372064/ that might be helpful
<mwhudson> bac: no, looks pretty mysterious to me :/
<bac> mwhudson: darn, i was hoping you had the magic bullet
<mwhudson> bac: i guess you could run ec2 test -p and when that fails log in and try yourself
<mwhudson> bac: have all the failures been the same?
<bac> yeah, i'll try
<bac> mwhudson: actually, no.  i also got one of these
<bac> bzrlib.errors.BzrError: xmlrpc protocol error connecting to https://xmlrpc.edge.
<bac> launchpad.net/bazaar/: 502 Bad Gateway
<mwhudson> hmm
<bac> that came up after while getting sourcedeps, but after successfully downloading a few
<mwhudson> so perhaps generic network flakiness
<bac> mwhudson: perhaps. maybe i'll get an early dinner and try later.  thanks.
<mwhudson> bac: sorry i couldn't be more use
<bac> mwhudson: fwiw, i tried a few more times and finally the instance got launched and started
<mwhudson> bac: er, yay i guess
<bac> yeah, not a warm&fuzzy outcome
<jelmer> Relaying a question for a friend: is there a way to get the appropriate copyright statements when exporting translations ?
<doctormo> The use of super_teams is very expensive (take a long time)
<doctormo> Any advice on getting permissions for branches effectivly?
<persia> doctormo: Are you seeking the set of people who have access, or a boolean to determine if the current user has access?
<cjohnston> Is it possible to subscribe users to a LP mailing list who aren't members of the LP team
<doctormo> persia: I want to know if a user has the ability to push to a branch
<wgrant> cjohnston: No.
<geser> doctormo: how long exactly? and do those user belong to many teams?
<doctormo> geser: i was testing it with me, I'm a member of loco teams
<cjohnston> Thanks wgrant
<wgrant> doctormo: Checking owner team membership is not sufficient for that.
<wgrant> doctormo: You shouldn't be doing the privilege calculation yourself -- you should instead ask for something like that to be exported through launchpadlib.
<doctormo> wgrant: I did, the advice I got was to use super_teams
<wgrant> doctormo: That's very odd, because it's woefully inefficient and not correct.
<geser> wgrant: is there a better way currently?
<wgrant> geser: No.
<wgrant> But new stuff can be added to the API in a day or two!
<wgrant> So don't try to work around it.
<doctormo> wgrant: OK, so that's what I need, so should I wait for it or should I do a simple check for owning group membership as a simple check until it becomes available?
<geser> wgrant: is it that easy to add LP API support to know if someone can upload to a branch?
<spiv> Also, regardless of membership, you can't push to mirrored and imported brnches... definitely something there should be an API for, rather than trying to replicate the logic yourself.
<persia> doctormo: "until if becomes available" may be some time if you don't first add it to the API :)
<geser> because not even the web ui knows correctly that I can upload to packaging branches (or are the special in this regards?)
<persia> geser: I think those are special.
<doctormo> persia: OK, I'll work with what I have.
<doctormo> I'm not going to learn launchpad code base just to add this
<geser> doctormo: did you file a bug that it gets added to the LP API?
<persia> I thought there was some doc somewhere that described API extensions simply.  I could be mistaken.
<spiv> So, even if you do make do with existing APIs to get something going, please file a bug to ask for the API you need.
<wgrant> geser: The fix for the UI issue is easy, and it's ~1 extra line to expose that fix to the API.
<geser> interesting, the comment for bug 504025 sounds like it takes some work to get it fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504025 in launchpad-code "LP doesn't show correct permissions for packaging branches for me" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504025
<wgrant> geser: Fixing the deeper bug is sufficient, but not required.
<bigon> hi, I'm trying to revoke one of the "Authorized applications" but it says permission denied :/ any idea what's wrong?
<wgrant> bigon: Known bug.
<geser> bigon: bug 511567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511567 in launchpad-foundations "Can't remove authorised oauth tokens" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511567
<bigon> oh ok thx for the quick answer :)
<doctormo> bug 519060 for your troubles
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519060 in launchpadlib "Need a branch method to ask if a user can write to a given branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519060
#launchpad 2010-02-09
<micahg> how can someone add a bugwatch to a duplicate bug?
<maxb> Hrm... is the branch scanner broken?
<micahg> I seem to have trouble deleting bugwatches on edge
<micahg> same on production
<micahg> bac: I'm getting a problem connecting to LP page
<spm> maxb: possibly. we're chasing atm. it seems to be working, but we're showing massive delays.
<rockstar> maxb, can you show me an example branch?
<rockstar> Er, an example of the scanner being broken.
<maxb> rockstar: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maxb/launchpad/use-hashlib has been pushed for some time now
<spm> bleh nothing in the branch sccaner log matching that
<maxb> just a massive backlog, then?
<rockstar> maxb, actually, that looks like the mirror-puller might have issues.  spm and I are chasing now.
<spm> maxb: looks like an unnamed individual has managed to hog the mirror-puller; stuff was still happening; but sufficiently slowly - it impacts on everyone else
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> Just how many branches do you have to push to do that !
<mwhudson> it's usually mirrored branches that screw things up
<doctormo> Using a branch object, why is the url attribute always empty? I'm trying to find the url that bzr uses for it's branches but I don't think lp is able to provide it.
<maxb> doctormo: um, more context please?
<james_w> doctormo: the url is probably misnamed, it doesn't provide that information
<doctormo> james_w: Thanks
<james_w> doctormo: you can manipulate self_link to get a url for the branch
<doctormo> My branch listing process is so slow, loading in owners, urls and other data. Although I think checking the owner team members is killed it.
<maxb> james_w: UDD question... having determined that an import failure is likely because an upstream-FOO tag is in the wrong branch.... is there any good way to test that out locally?
<james_w> maxb: you can grab the import-scripts branch and do ./import_package.py <package name>
<james_w> pass --no-push to not push
<james_w> --no-existing to start from the beginning without re-using the branches on LP
<maxb> ah, yes, but I want it to try importing using a local copy of the LP branches which I've moved a tag around in
<james_w> that's probably fairly easy to do with a bit of code
<maxb> ok, I'll have a hack
<james_w> see the BranchStore class in icommon.py
<james_w> if that is the cause it is probably because of a missing merge of the tags
<james_w> bzr doesn't merge the tags when you merge branches, so you have to do it as an explicit step
<maxb> The case I'm looking at, the upstream-x.y.z tag is in the ubuntu branch not the debian branch, where the upstream was independently imported into both
<DBO> anyone else having issues pushing code?
<DBO> oh there we go
<persia> Did something change in the AJAX subscription UI recently?  I just ended up on a non-ajax subscribe self and/or teams page ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-video-displaylink/+subscribe )
<persia> I had thought those had all been removed (and have one invalid and one wontfix bug related to them under the assumption they have gone)
<wgrant> persia: I occasionally get there by clicking on the link too quickly.
<wgrant> (before the JavaScript has turned the non-AJAX link into an AJAXy one)
<wgrant> The old forms are still there, so things still work if JS is turned off.
<persia> That may have been what I did.  Are the old pages still there to support non-ajax browsers?
<wgrant> Right.
<persia> Aha!  Now I think the state of my bugs is wrong.
<persia> It's still possible to get to the exceedingly annoying page where one can't do the obvious subscribing oneself while unsubscribing a team (or vice-versa).
<persia> So the page is still buggy, although the related bug has been declared irrelevant because of the AJAX UI.
 * persia decides it doesn't matter enough, but would prefer a consistent interface
<mbt> Hi, I have made a new release of my project (AllTray) that is a minor bugfix release out of the maintenance branch. However, it seems that it doesn't want to show up on the front page for downloads. I don't want it at the top, ahead of my trunk releases, but I want it after the 0.70 release from historic, and it won't seem to go.
<mbt> Am I doing something wrong here?  https://edge.launchpad.net/alltray/+download
<mwhudson> mbt: what's your new release called?
<mbt> 0.71, from the old-maintenance branch.
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> maybe it's because the series is different?
<mbt> I would like to push the historic releases "down"; as it is, the release that I just made won't even show up on the first page of downloads
<mbt> I expect trunk to show up first, and it does---but then I expect historic to be last since it's obsolete and old-maintenance is the current 'stable', so I'd expect that to display after trunk
<mwhudson> mbt: the series are sorted as if the names are version numbers
<mbt> oh... so i have to rename the series to change the sort order?
<wgrant> That's how series are intended to be used, but that doesn't seem to be conveyed very well.
<mwhudson> looks like it
<mbt> eww.
<mwhudson> i had to read the code to figure this out, i certainly didn't know it off the top of my head
<mbt> that'll break existing branches, though, if I do that, won't it.
<mbt> or at least, their references.
<mwhudson> mbt: it will change the lp:alltray/old-maintenance names
<mbt> Well, wait a minute... trunk, historic-releases, old-maintenance... in that order, so I guess it's sorted by development focus first, then alphabetically?
<mwhudson> but they don't tend to get stored by things
<mbt> I should probably file a bug to ask to sort "obsolete" series last.
<mwhudson> mbt: yes
<mwhudson> mbt: that sounds like a very good idea
<mbt> What's the code hosting component called again?
<mwhudson> launchpad-code
<mwhudson> but!
<mwhudson> this bug should be filed against launchpad-registry probably
<mbt> Oh.
<mbt> I can do that. :)
<mwhudson> thanks
 * mwhudson runs away to make dinner
<mbt> Oh.
<mbt> Bug 490945.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490945 in launchpad-registry "obsolete series takes precedence over stable" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490945
<nigel_nb> spm, is Lp's gnome bug tracker broken?
<thekorn> nigel_nb, what do you mean by launchpa's gnome bugtracker? the auto sync of upstream bug status?
<nigel_nb> yep
<thekorn> I think it is disabled, there was an annoucement somewhere
<nigel_nb> thekorn, oh! any specific reason?
<thekorn> nigel_nb, don't know, cannot remember correctly, plus I'm unable to find it right now
<nigel_nb> thekorn, np.  thanks for letting me know :)
<om26er> why bug emails come late as compared to answers ?
<wgrant> om26er: They are batched, so each separate change doesn't come in its own email.
<wgrant> Changes made by the same person within a few minutes will all come in the one email.
<om26er> wgrant, hmm, thanks
<solsTiCe> hi. i found strange that i am able to modify the orignal post for a bug whereas i am not the orignal poster. ironically, i am not able to modify my own last post, but change theb ug report ! there is a bug in the bugtracker ;-)
<nigel_nb> solsTiCe, you can change any bug report, though you cannot change the comments to a bug
<wgrant> The bug description may be changed at any time.
<wgrant> Comments may not.
<FloSoft`> hi, one question: why does sometimes it happen that the status is not tracked in the targeted release? like in https://bugs.launchpad.net/s25rttr/+bug/518404
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518404 in s25rttr/s25client "Road can be constructed over water" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<wgrant> FloSoft`: If the development series task is set to "Won't Fix", the main task becomes active again.
<FloSoft`> how to change that?
<FloSoft`> so its tracked again in the release?
<wgrant> Change it to something other than Won't Fix.
<FloSoft`> ah okay ;-)
<FloSoft`> is it so one can "fix it" in another release?
<Lamba> anyone here good with bzr ? - i just lost my net connection during a push and it's all gone a bit sideways. - on a new push bzr is saying its unable to obtain a lock and suggests to use "break-lock" but bzr then gives "error unsupported protocol for url" when i try that.
<Meths> Lamba: There's more activity in #bzr than here at the moment, may want to ask there.
<Lamba> kk
<james_w> OOPS-1501EA207
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1501EA207
<Lamba> fixed. for future reference, break-lock lp:~username  works. break-lock sftp  or break-lock bzr+ssh dont, although they give no obvious error.
<wgrant> Lamba: They should work fine. What do they do?
<Lamba> nothing :P - just drop back to prompt.
<wgrant> Which URLs did you try?
<Lamba> sftp:lp//~username/project/trunk
<wgrant> Ah. That's not a valid URL.
<Lamba> yea. no error though.
<wgrant> lp:~user/project/branch aliases to bzr+ssh://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/project/branch
<Lamba> ah. ok. thanks :D
<gerard_> there seems to be some problems with importing lp:warzone2100 from svn
<gerard_> we're at r9751 but it's stuck at r6897
<gerard_> or... let me check, sec
<gerard_> heh, nvm
<gerard_> that's just bzr and svn having different revision numbers
<kirkland> I can't reach this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ecryptfs-devel/+mailinglist-moderate
<kirkland> I suspect because there are thousands of spam messages awaiting approval
<kirkland> help?
<bigjools> hey kirkland
<kirkland> bigjools: yo
<bigjools> I enjoyed your NZ blog :)
<kirkland> bigjools: thanks!
<bigjools> and somewhat jealous - I spent a lot of time trekking around there
<kirkland> bigjools: evidently my LP presentation was "too enthusiastic" though
<kirkland> bigjools: heh
<kirkland> bigjools: so that mailing list receives dozens of spams per day
<bigjools> I'll find someone to help with your problem
<kirkland> bigjools: so many that i just quit moderating
<bigjools> ok
<kirkland> bigjools: and basically i only go to the page when someone complains that their message doesn't get through
<kirkland> bigjools: is there any spam filtering that is, or can be done on the LP side?
<kirkland> bigjools: otherwise, i just need to get in there and clean out months of spam messages
<bigjools> I have no idea!
<bigjools> but I know a man who does
<kirkland> bigjools: cool, thanks
<bigjools> maybe barry does, even though he's not on LP at the moment?
<bac> hi
<kirkland> bigjools: or, if a mailing can be configured such that only members of the team can post
 * bac reads backwards
<kirkland> hi bac
<bigjools> heh, didn't see bac in my list of users since he's at the top as an op
<kirkland> bac: let me know what you need from me
<bac> hi dustin
<bac> kirkland: AIUI mailing lists in LP don't have a lot of configurability
<bac> kirkland: what team are you referring to?
<kirkland> bac: yeah, no offense, but they're really pretty bad
<kirkland> bac: ecryptfs-devel
<bac> kirkland: i'll pass that sentiment on to barry!  :)
<kirkland> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ecryptfs-devel/+mailinglist-moderate
<kirkland> bac: ;-)
<kirkland> bac: make sure you include the "no offense" part :-)
<bigjools> haha
<persia> Wasn't there a bug about getting CLI mailman access to the LP mailing lists?
<persia> That might help sort things more quickly.
<bac> kirkland: i think we're going to have to wait until barry can provide some answers.
<kirkland> bac: okey
<barry> bac, kirkland wassup?
<bac> barry: dustin has a LP-based mailing list with only 4 members that is getting spammed to death
<bac> barry: is there a way to configure 'only post by members'?
<barry> yeah, but the problem is that mailing lists is not the right place to be doing spam detection.  we really need spamassassin in the mta.  i think there's an open rt about that
<barry> bac: no, however non-lp users cannot email any mailing list, so if you've identified lp users who are spamming, we need to disable their accounts
<kirkland> barry: spamassasin would be great
<kirkland> barry: in the short term, i can't access the moderation page
<barry> persia: yes, there is an open bug about api access to mlists.  will probaby happen after lucid
<barry> kirkland: because it's timing out?
<kirkland> barry: i suspect because there's too many messages in queue
<kirkland> barry: yeah
<barry> lovely
<barry> the only thing i can think of for "right now" is to get some losa love to clear them out.  not a fun thought for them though :/
<kirkland> barry: okay, well, they will get lots of love back from the hot russians ladies messaging that list
<barry> kirkland: there's always a silver lining! :)
<kirkland> barry: so there's 2-3 messages of the hundreds that i'm trying to allow through
<barry> kirkland: do you know which those are? message-ids?
<kirkland> hmm
<barry> kirkland: if you don't that's okay.  it would make the clear out a little simpler i think
<kirkland> 20100209095431.GC16039@sage.bj.intel.com
<kirkland> barry: i'd like to white-list that user
<kirkland> barry: and i'm looking for the 1 other
<barry> kirkland: once that message is approved, they automatically get whitelisted
<barry> kirkland: please send me an email with the message-ids of the messages you want to allow and i will try to get some losa time to figure out how to clear your queue
<kirkland> barry: i can't find them; just clear out everything
<kirkland> barry: and i'll hope for spamassassin in the future
<kirkland> barry: and i'll apologize profusely to the legit users who's messages have been blocked
<barry> kirkland: cool
<kirkland> barry: thanks for your help
<barry> kirkland: this is for the ~ecryptfs-devel mailing list, right?
<kirkland> barry: yessir
<kirkland> barry: though ~ecryptfs-users is equally fscked
<barry> kirkland: what is it about crypto that brings out the spammers and crazies? :)
<mtaylor> is there no way to get at blueprints via launchpad lib?
<maxb> mtaylor: AFAIK, the answer is if it's not on https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc, it's not possible
<maxb> I can quite believe that no one got around to exposing blueprints APIs
<mtaylor> maxb: lovely... there is an object in that api called specification, but the docs for it refer to bugs
<mtaylor> maxb: even though there is a bug object
<mtaylor> maxb: I'm gonna go with "no one got around to exposing it"
<persia> maxb: I thought the answer was "If it's not in +apidoc, patches to expose it would be welcome"?
<maxb> s/not possible/not possible yet/ :-)
<micahg> I seem to be having trouble deleting bug watches
<micahg> it seems that only admins can delete watches with comments imported
<YokoZar> Maybe I'm a complete nit, but has the upstream bug linking been completely moved somewhere?  I can't figure out how to link an upstream bug on edge atm
<micahg> YokoZar: also affects project
<YokoZar> I click Also Affects Project -> see no place to enter URL for upstream bug (this is where I used to do it).  I click "Also Affects Distribution" and if I paste the link in the url box there I'm told that Ubuntu uses launchpad.
<micahg> YokoZar: you need to select the project
<YokoZar> micahg: Why?  Launchpad used to figure that automatically from the bug url.  It's also not helpful that Wine is on the 4th page of the search results for "Wine"
<micahg> YokoZar: no, it only works if the upstream is set, is this for wine in Ubuntu?
<YokoZar> Yeah
<micahg> YokoZar: wine or wine1.2?
<YokoZar> micahg: ah hah, that's the issue, I hadn't set the upstream project for wine1.2 yet I think
<micahg> YokoZar: yep, it's not set
<YokoZar> now how to actually do that...
<micahg> YokoZar: I'll take care of it, but it's done on the package page by clicking the set upstream link
 * lamont has a question on archive publishing...
<lamont> lets say I had something like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513 and a pile of disk..  does launchpad have the ability to give me an apt repo with the contents of that packaged up pretty, ala archive.u.c?
<lamont> wgrant: around?
<wgrant> wgrant: I am.
<wgrant> lamont: You cannot publish that archive without code changes.
<wgrant> Small changes, but changes all the same.
<lamont> wgrant: know now that I have a big pile of disk and a fat pipe to the librarian that want to do just that.  sometime this month.
<lamont> well, with a copy of lucid, but still.....
<lamont> I'd even settle for a chunk of launchpad-lib abusing code to rip URLs to fetch debs and src files from to craft such an archive
<wgrant> That disk might well have to be on cocoplum. Let me check.
<lamont> mcmurdo, but whatever.
<wgrant> I mean, there may be Soyuz limitations that restrict it to being published to cocoplum.
<lamont> ah, well.  surviviable
<lamont> albeit with much grumbling
<wgrant> Although I may be wrong.
<lamont> (as in, "I'LL FILE BUGS, dammit....")
 * wgrant is hunting.
<lamont> ew.  that whole thing is "binary packages awaiting publication"
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> The key bit is whether process-accepted is running over that yet.
<wgrant> It's not.
<wgrant> So you could publish it just about anywhere.
<lamont> \o/
<wgrant> Assuming you can convince Soyuz to schedule it...
<lamont> are the steps to do that documented somewhere I can see?
<wgrant> It involves hacking some code to allow publishing COPY archives, and mangling DB permissions, so no.
<lamont> for this round, I'd accept an SQL query that gave me a dump of what URLs to grab from the librarian and what to call them in the archive...  I'm not picky
<lamont> though  doing it with lplib would be far preferable
<lamont> to sql, that is
<wgrant> You can do it through launchpadlib.
<wgrant> But it would make Launchpad cry, I think.
<lamont> cry how? load, or because it got left out of the loop?
<wgrant> You should really talk to Soyuz and see how quickly they can get this done...
<mwhudson> load
<wgrant> Load.
<lamont> the goal is to temporarily publish that, not permanently...
<wgrant> You'd be making tens of thousands of expensive calls.
<lamont> 15000 :-D
<lamont> that's only 1.5 tens of thousands.
<wgrant> *2 due to the two archs?
<lamont> oh meh
<lamont> *6
<lamont> how ugly an sql query would it be?
<wgrant> It was only a two-arch rebuild.
<lamont> ah, well that's nice of us
<lamont> in the future fantasy land, I expect ports will want to play along, too
<wgrant> Nobody really want to DoS the distro builders for months.
<lamont> yeah - before ports got to play, I'd have to finish up the "let's use the livecd buildd as a buildd when it's not building livecds" thing
<lamont> 50% more buildds for ia64/ppc/sparc could do nothing but help
<wgrant> Plus ideally restrict the rebuild to a subset of the available builders.
<lamont> wgrant: it's not enough that it scores below universe?
<wgrant> lamont: Not if you get three long-running builds on the builders at once.
<lamont> right
<lamont> well, restricted pools should be there soon, we just need to have it htb-ized
<lamont> a dedicated subset of buildds for the rebuild-test, and all of the buildds for the main archive.
<wgrant> So, the SQL to get what you want isn't terribly difficult.
<wgrant> But you might as well just get archivepublisher hacked up to do what you want. It's not that difficult, and would surely make things a little less messy.
<wgrant> The need isn't going to go away, so it might as well be fixed properly now.
<lamont> who is the right person for me to lean on?
<wgrant> bigjools
<lamont> cool
<lamont> brb
<noctiphile> Was it ever determined why after upgrading to 9.10 so many lost their wireless connections?
<Ursinha> noctiphile: hmm, I guess you should ask in #ubuntu instead
<Ursinha> noctiphile: this is a Launchpad related stuff channel
<noctiphile> I'm about to post the problem in Launchpad if there isn't a quick answer to the question.
<wgrant> Try asking in #ubuntu.
<Ursinha> noctiphile: that's ok, considering Ubuntu bug tracker is in Launchpad :)
<wgrant> Launchpad has nothing to do with your wireless!
<Ursinha> noctiphile: but still, you'll hardly have your answer here just because this isn't an Ubuntu channel :)
<lamont> launchpad doesn't get to use wireless
<wgrant> You know, I really hate custom uploads.
<wgrant> They make everything so much harder.
<persia> custom uploads?
<wgrant> Binary uploads that contain stuff like debian-installer or translations tarballs.
<wgrant> They way they are implemented is a little inconvenient, as they are only published to disk once, at accept time.
<jcastro> kfogel: ping
<jcastro> thumper: ping
<thumper> jcastro: hi
<jcastro> hi!
<jcastro> seg|ars is writing an article about launchpad for ars technica
<thumper> jcastro: yes...
<jcastro> and I need to link him up with you folks, as his deadline got assigned to tonight, he doesn't have time for a full interview, so an insightful quote of somekind would be useful.
<thumper> jcastro: quote about what?
<jcastro> basically an insight on which aspects of lp you think are the most compelling enablers of collaboration
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> when is his deadline?
<thumper> jcastro: as in, how many hours?
<jcastro> seg|ars: ^^^
<seg|ars> thumper: what aspect of LP do you think has had the biggest impact on the way that users collaborate on software development?
<seg|ars> I've got until about 10pm
<thumper> seg|ars: well, 10pm for me is another 11 hours away, how long do you have?
<seg|ars> I have about 8 hours
<thumper> ok
<thumper> seg|ars: my thoughts come much more from a code hosting point of view, whereas if you asked kfogel he may have others too
<seg|ars> that's cool
<jcastro> thumper: yeah I was hoping to snag as many of you from different parts as possible
<thumper> seg|ars: I think that the way that launchpad can be project focused rather than just person focused helps a lot as it is easy to see branches from other contributors
<thumper> seg|ars: bzr integrates really nicely with launchpad, and allows anyone to commit to their own branch
<thumper> seg|ars: and still have it related to a project
<thumper> seg|ars: the way we have code reviews integrated suggest to developers that they should think about it
<thumper> seg|ars: people can propose their branches for merging easily, and the right people get notified
<thumper> seg|ars: conversations can then ensue around the proposed changes with a view to getting contributions into mainline
<thumper> seg|ars: I have to head out for a bit, but will be around later to address more comments
<seg|ars> thanks, I appreciate your comments
<thumper> seg|ars: ping
<seg|ars> hey
#launchpad 2010-02-10
<Flimm> Are expired bugs still considered open?
<wgrant> Flimm: Bugs are not currently expired.
<Flimm> wgrant: huh? What happens to bugs that have been marked "Incomplete" for a considerable time?
<wgrant> Flimm: They used to be expired after 60 days, but that feature is currently disabled due to complaints.
<Flimm> wgrant: so why are there still messages like "this bug has been for expiration 221 days ago"? And what am I supposed to do with them? (In a project I manage)
<wgrant> Flimm: I do not know.
<persia> Flimm: That's a side effect of the expiration logic still being there.  Depending on your project policies, you may wish to either ignore it, or take some action at some specific time.
<Flimm> I found the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/333521
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333521 in malone "Enable bugs expiration for Ubuntu" [High,Triaged]
<Flimm> I guess I'll mark those old bugs as invalid myself. Sigh.
<Flimm> Thanks.
<thumper> seg|ars: damn, didn't notice your response as I rely on my irc client to beep and flash at me
<thumper> seg|ars: one of the benefits of launchpad merge proposals is the active reviews page
<thumper> seg|ars: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+activereviews is an example
<thumper> seg|ars: it gives project owners an easy way to see what has been proposed and where its at in the review process
<seg|ars> yeah
<thumper> seg|ars: The page has a number of sections: Approved proposals, Reviews I have to do, Reviews I can do (where a team you are in has been asked to review), Reviews I'm waiting on (my work), Reviews I am doing, and other
<thumper> seg|ars: I just wanted to make sure you were aware of it :)
<seg|ars> I use it all the time. :-)
<thumper> awesome
<thumper> seg|ars: heh, didn't recognize the nick
<thumper> seg|ars: of course you look at gwibber :)
<seg|ars> haha
<seg|ars> yep
<thumper> seg|ars: speaking of which, I've had trouble getting it running on kde
<seg|ars> which version are you using?
<seg|ars> the 2.0 branch had a bunch of weird problems on kde with things like icons
<seg|ars> I haven't actually tried the latest trunk on kde yet
<thumper> I'm not sure actually
<seg|ars> are you using the daily ppa?
<thumper> I used to, but I think it was disabled when I moved to karmic
<seg|ars> ah, so you are using the version from universe? That one is super bad. :-)
<thumper> :)
<thumper> what is the daily ppa?
<thumper> for add-apt-repository
<thumper> seg|ars: I moved to Choqok when gwibber didn't work, but it isn't as nice
<seg|ars> ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<seg|ars> I'm planning to do a Qt frontend for Gwibber eventually
<thumper> nic
<thumper> e
<thumper> seg|ars: one thing that choqok does is not have a tweet/dent removed until you've marked it read
<thumper> seg|ars: which I find nice first thing in the morning
<thumper> has gwibber changed in that respect?
<seg|ars> no, we still don't do that yet
<seg|ars> having more than roughly 100 messages in the stream gets too heavy
<thumper> :(
<seg|ars> I'm planning to make a log reader at some point so that you can easily go back and see older messages
<thumper> starting gwibber wants to start the gnome keyring
<seg|ars> with the daily build?
<seg|ars> that would be desktopcouch that wants the gnome keyring
<thumper> yeah
<seg|ars> I hadn't thought about that
 * thumper shrugs
<thumper> just made a new one
<thumper> hmm... still no gwibber window
 * thumper tries again
<seg|ars> do you see any errors at stdout when you do it from the command line?
<thumper> seg|ars: nice facebook sign-up connecty bits
<thumper> seg|ars: second time it started with the add account
<thumper> seg|ars: it is working now
<seg|ars> nice!
<thumper> seg|ars: do you have any other questions for your article?
<seg|ars> I think that covers it
<seg|ars> I was just curious about what features of launchpad the developers like the most
<seg|ars> it adds a dimension to the story that I think the readers will appreciate
<mwhudson> i really really should get around to using gwibber at some point...
<thumper> let me ping someone
<thumper> damn, he isn't online
<thumper> seg|ars: I actually like the reviewing by email bit a lot
<thumper> seg|ars: many places have code reviews, but with LP I can do it all over email
<spm> *** FYI. ppa upload service is about to be momentarily interrupted for a code update ***
<spm> ppa uploads should be alive again
<crimsun> thanks
<spm> and now for codehost... :-)
<spm> *** FYI. bzr/codehost service is about to be momentarily interrupted for a code update ***
<mwhudson> spm: nothing actually needs to be restarted for that
<mwhudson> but it might be easier/more consistent to do it that way i guess
<spm> mwhudson: yeah? that sounds... unwise.
<crimsun> in fact, thanks for all the work that you guys/gals do on LP
<mwhudson> spm: the bug is in the bzr lp-serve processes, they get started for each connection
<mwhudson> spm: but i can see how this might not appeal to the inner sysadmin :-)
<spm> mwhudson: um. yes. :-)
<idnar> heh
<mwhudson> we should be able to do more transparent upgrades anyway, but....
<spm> mwhudson: restarted; can you do a quick verify?
<spm> oh yuk. the old rewriters are left behind.
<mwhudson> woo
<spm> hmm, maybenot; just slow to die; they were gone by the time my kill hit
<mwhudson> it seems to be working
<mwhudson> i'm not actually 100% sure how to verify the fix works
<spm> ah huh :-)
<spm> ahh this was that really funky error we saw. yeah....
 * spm wonders how wise it would be to go to lunch *immediately* after doing two CP's.....
<mwhudson> spm: the fix seems to have worked
<spm> excellent
<mwhudson> spm: i'm sure fixing things over ssh on your phone is heaps of fun!!
<spm> seeing if the ppa one worked.... no. wooo.
<spm> ARGH. wrong revno.
<thumper> spm: ?
<spm> thumper: for the ppa update
<thumper> spm: do I need to care?
<spm> nope
<thumper> spm: my pulling of branches got interrupted by your rollout
<thumper> :)
<poolie> is this a full rollout or just a single change to codehosting?
<spm> poolie: cherry pick; to codehosting; and one to ppa - which was err the wrong one.
<thumper> spm: which codehosting cherry pick?
<spm> thumper: per LPS, and for bug 513432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513432 in launchpad-code "AttributeError: 'Inter1and2Helper' object has no attribute 'source_repo'" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513432
<thumper> spm: ah, cool
<thumper> spm: should mark as fix released then
<spm> thumper: heh, I guess :-)
<poolie> so the next full rollout is about 3 weeks away?
<thumper> poolie: yes
<nhandler> Is there a way to view only indirrect members of an LP team?
<thumper> nhandler: I don't think so
<nhandler> thumper: Dan, thanks.
<micahg> I think we have another spammer
<micahg> or random acting individual
<thumper> seg|ars: where does gwibber chat live?
<Ippwn3d> Hello, I have recently been given administrator priveledges to a team, but I cannot for some reason commit successfully to the team's branch.  I can  push / commit all I want to any personal branches I create however.  Any ideas?
<mwhudson> Ippwn3d: which team and which branch?
<mwhudson> Ippwn3d: note that it's possible (but a bit weird, obviously) to be an admin for a team but not a member
<Ippwn3d> MightyBox Core Team
<Ippwn3d> the branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~mb-team/mb/trunk
<mwhudson> Ippwn3d: some links would be much more useful :-)
<mwhudson> ah, thanks
<Ippwn3d> how would I check for the starnge admin, but not member condition?
<Ippwn3d> thank you in advance for your help by the way.
<seg|ars> thumper: chat?
<thumper> seg|ars: like irc questions and the like
<seg|ars> oh
<mwhudson> Ippwn3d: i was confused, i meant owner but not member
<seg|ars> thumper: irc.arstechnica.com #gwibber
<mwhudson> Ippwn3d: what's your launchpad id?
<Ippwn3d> dominick-odierno
<mwhudson> Ippwn3d: what error do you get when you try to commit to the team's branch?
<Ippwn3d> give me a minute to find the exact verbiage again, but it is something about not being able to lock the directory, mkdir() is not supported
<thumper> access over read only transport
<Ippwn3d> I followed the steps in the help guides to no avail unfortunately
<thumper> Ippwn3d: what comman are you using *exactly* ?
<mwhudson> Ippwn3d: ah, you need to access the branch over a transport that supports writing
<mwhudson> i.e. bzr+ssh
<Ippwn3d> after "bzr launchpad <username>"
<Ippwn3d> do I need to do something else?  I have my public key listed in launchpad
<mwhudson> if you got the branch before you did that though
<Ippwn3d> there isn't a resolve all command is there?
<abentley> Ippwn3d, yes there is.  It is "resolve --all".  But it will not resolve all the changes for you.  It indicates that you have resolved all the conflicts.
<Ippwn3d> correct, I manually went through every file and sorted the conflicts
<abentley> Ippwn3d, you can also just run "resolve", and it will auto-detect which conflicts have been resolved.
<Ippwn3d> aha!!  I also apparantly had to rebind, but I think it worked
<Ippwn3d> it spit out a bunch of files that got modified,  but it hasn't given me a prompt back yet, it must still be working...
<Ippwn3d> hmm, I think it might be stuck.
<Ippwn3d> Should I close the window and try to recommit or let it sit for a while longer?
<Ippwn3d> ah crap, apparantly I locked it on myself
<Ippwn3d> holy moses it commited!  grazie mille a tutti!
<RAOF> Interesting.  Robert Ancell hit the “upgrade” button on lp:launchpad-integration, but it still seems to be Packs 5 rather than rich-root.
<thumper> RAOF: hi
<thumper> RAOF: how long ago?
<nhandler> I just noticed ~contributor-agreement-canonical . Can someone add me to that team? I should have a signed agreement on file (I have had branches merged)
<RAOF> thumper: About 30 minutes ago.
<thumper> RAOF: my bet is that it failed due to it being stacked on another branch which hasn't been upgraded
<thumper> I could check the logs, but that is my bet
<RAOF> Hm.  It's now listed as stacked on ~ubuntu-core-dev/launchpad-integration/ubuntu, but I'm fairly sure it wasn't before.
<thumper> I bet it was
<RAOF> Mayhap.
<thumper> RAOF: I'd say to reconfigure --unstacked but I think that is mildly broken
<RAOF> I don't have commit rights there anyway.
<idnar> hmm, what happens if I hit the "upgrade" button on a branch that has other branches stacked on it?
<thumper> idnar: the branch is upgraded, but all those that are stacked on it are broken until they are upgraded similarly
<thumper> idnar: at least in theory
<thumper> idnar: I've not done it myself, but I'm told it works
<idnar> okay, guess I don't want to do that then
<thumper> idnar: you probably do at some stage
<idnar> I don't want to break all the old/merged branches, and upgrading all of those sounds like too much work
<wgrant> It woul dbe really nice if there was a way to upgrade a project.
<idnar> or does LP handle that somehow?
<wgrant> At the moment it's very difficult...
<thumper> wgrant: yes I agree
<thumper> perhaps upgrading a branch should also upgrade all those stacked on it
<idnar> I guess the problem is that lots of users / teams can have branches of a project, which you don't necessarily have control over
<wgrant> thumper: Probably.
<wgrant> thumper: At the moment it's just about impossible.
 * thumper nods
<wgrant> The rich-root and CHK migration sucks badly already. LP should be able to take away much of the pain.
<thumper> agreed, it should...
<RAOF> wgrant: It's far and away the largest source of friction I've encountered in using bzr, yes.
<lifeless> nhandler: please mail the project lead for a project who has merged your branches
<lifeless> nhandler: IRC request is likely to be dropped, ETOOHARD
<idnar> I wish I could move all of my projects to 2a alreadyf
<idnar> *already
<wgrant> I should probably be in that team too.
<nhandler> lifeless: Alright, I sent a message to flacoste about it
<lifeless> great one, thanks
<robert_ancell> trying to upgrade lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/launchpad-integration/ubuntu, it says it's upgrading but doesn't seem to change format.  any ideas?
<crimsun> OOPS-1502EC135
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1502EC135
<spm> hrm. 17sec sql query/timeout.
<spm> ... which shouldnt have. crimsum, try again?
<crimsun> spm: did, and it was fine the second time.
<crimsun> I suppose this is due to edge's lower timeout?
<spm> hrm. that's a new one on me; I was under the impression that edge and prod have the same 20sec total timeuot
<crimsun> it happened once earlier in the past couple hours
<crimsun> spm: I could be mistaken; I vaguely (mis?)remember being informed that edge has a faster timeout.
<spm> in. ter. est.ing. the explain plan on both staging and prod seems identical (if very complex, 38 lines of; whee) on prod was fast - it's been run recently; on staging, I'd estimate 10+ seconds. maybe longer.
<robert_ancell> Can anyone help with a bzr upgrade ^
<spm> robert_ancell: hrm, also interesting. 2010-02-10 06:00:16 ERROR   Not a branch: "/~ubuntu-core-dev/launchpad-integration/ubuntu/". (~ 10 mins ago)
<robert_ancell> spm, weird, did something happen when we moved the branch to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/launchpad-integration/ubuntu?  (I only want to upgrade the former so I can upgrade the later so I can merge in a change from a new branch)
<spm> robert_ancell: in what way was it moved? I presume you mean branch/push to new location?
<robert_ancell> spm, I'm not sure, I think mvo did it
<spm> robert_ancell: I can't help but think this is some sort of stacking/bzr-funky-tricks issue. just havng a brain implosion on it tho...
<robert_ancell> spm, ok, thanks for looking
<spm> sorry - haven't stopped looking - just getting pulled in about 3 diff directions at once :-)
<spm> robert_ancell: hrmness. it already has a backup.bzr folder. I wonder if that's causing issues... is old too. from April last year.
<wgrant> Which branch?
<spm> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/launchpad-integration/ubuntu
<wgrant> That generated that odd 'Not a branch' above which looks very stackish?
<spm> yeah
<wgrant> Huh.
<spm> not helped by the oops folder being incorrect (now fixed)
<spm> just clicked on upgrade again, see if we get a better error
<spm> 30 secs....
<spm> OOPS-1502UBJ1, 2010-02-10 06:30:16 ERROR   File exists: u'/tmp/tmpz-cgoq/backup.bzr/': [Errno 17] File exists: '/tmp/tmpz-cgoq/backup.bzr/'
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1502UBJ1
<spm> mv backup.bzr backup.bzr.old; try again....
<wgrant> That's a bit less insane.
<spm> ARGH. 2010-02-10 06:32:26 ERROR   Permission denied: "Cannot create 'backup.bzr.old'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<spm> robert_ancell: upgraded. finally.
<spm> ... I hope. the log may be lying
<spm> branch: Branch format 7
<RAOF> Now you'll probably need to do the same for lp:~ubuntu-desktop/launchpad-integration/ubuntu, since that needs upgrading too.
<spm> *cough* *coug* sudden severe illness... dying .... callling ambulance.........
<RAOF> :)
<spm> I wasn't convincing there was I?
<RAOF> Most people don't type while dying!
<spm> RAOF: that one already is branch 7?
<spm> or am I looking at the wrong thing again...
<spm> yes. nm.
<RAOF> Repository format: packs 5 (does not support rich root)
<wgrant> Branch format != repository format
<spm> yeah, I always get that confused.
<robert_ancell> I'm getting repo format "development.." now
<robert_ancell> ok, trying to upgrade other branch now...
<wgrant> LP labels it incorrectly as development, right.
<spm> there's no backup.bzr dir on this one, so it should "just work"
<spm> kerboom. OOPS-1502UBJ3 2010-02-10 06:40:13 ERROR   Not a branch: "/~ubuntu-core-dev/launchpad-integration/ubuntu/"
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1502UBJ3
<wgrant> Yeah, that's a stacking mapping fail.
<robert_ancell> :(
<RAOF> :!
<spm> lifeless: http://paste.ubuntu.com/372997/ any thoughts on fixing? is from a failed lp branch upgrade request.
<lifeless> spm: roll it back
<spm> oki
<lifeless> spm: I don't know how the lp upgrade stuff works, I do know it works *elsewhere* and then syncs in some fashiopn
<lifeless> so my bzr internal knowledge is useless
 * spm nods
<lifeless> WAG: upgrade failed, then it synced the broken state.
<spm> hmm. in this case, the upgrade was on the (alleged) stacked upon branch; I've rolled that back - but appears the issue remains.
<spm> oh, no; caching I suspect; is good now.
<spm> robert_ancell: you *should* be back to square 1 again.
<robert_ancell> spm, ok
<robert_ancell> spm, gtg, should I raise a ticket about this?
<lifeless> yes
<robert_ancell> against lp?
<spm> yes; bug against lp-bazaar integration
<spm> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+filebug
<spm> lp-code, that'd be
<robert_ancell> lifeless, thanks
<robert_ancell> LP #519666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519666 in launchpad-code "Unable to upgrade lp:~ubuntu-desktop/launchpad-integration/ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519666
<spm> ta, I'll add some notes from what I did
<robert_ancell> gtg, see you guys later
<spm> g;night robert_ancell
<spm> *** FYI. ppa upload service is about to be momentarily interrupted for a code update *** (the right one this time...)
<spm> al-maisan: hey there! your timing is impeccable! just did the CP to germanium (again...)
<spm> *** FYI. ppa upload service is all systems go again ***
<al-maisan> Good morning spm, thanks :) What do you mean by "again"?
<spm> bleh; the revno desired hadn't landed on prod-stable; only prod-devel; I didbn't notice that and went witha CP one revno too low. gargh.
<al-maisan> oic
<wgrant> Which CP? The package diffs one?
<spm> bug 516922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516922 in soyuz "process-pending-packagediffs breaking" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516922
<spm> yup
<spm> should see if it worked in ~ 2 mins...
 * spm artificially tries to build suspense to see if he can make al-maisan nervous...
<al-maisan> spm: :)
<spm> I think we can call that a "Fail" on the suspense then... ;-)
<al-maisan> spm: after (almost) 2 years of Soyuz I've had all the suspense I may wish for :P
<wgrant> Haha.
<spm> al-maisan: I'm sure I don't know what you mean by that
<spm> btw, working beautifully so far...
<spm> and completed successfully. Woo!
 * wgrant wonders how a graph of CP count vs. team would look.
<al-maisan> pheww ..
<al-maisan> :)
<spm> wgrant: dont go there. please. you'll depress the ... something out of the losas
<al-maisan> spm: join Soyuz and you'll know soon enough ;)
<spm> al-maisan: the politically correct answer: But we already are! Us losas are honary members of ALL the teams! Aren't we the lucky ones!
<al-maisan> spm: wow! I do envy you :)
<spm> bonus points for saying without using a cynical tone of voice ;-D
<spm> heh
 * al-maisan googles for "cynical" ;)
<spm> al-maisan: "Commiting the transaction." ? are spelling mistakes bugs? - not that I care tbh, as it's usually only us that'll see, but just noticed.
<al-maisan> spm: thanks for ponting that one out -- maybe I can do a "drive by" fix.
<spm> al-maisan: the #1 result on that google is likely to be "See System Administrators"
<al-maisan> heh :)
<al-maisan> closely followed by package build system developers ;)
<spm> al-maisan: I can see that. agreed.
<al-maisan> :)
<spm> heh, just watching lamont tear his hair out over the buildd's can be a weeks worth of entertainment all on it's own! :-D
<Speedy1> www.search2.net
<jelmer> asabil: hi
<jelmer> asabil: Unfortunately that's a known bug - bug 516768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516768 in bzr "bzr merge --uncommitted fails with TypeError (dup-of: 509343)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509343 in bzr-pipeline "merge --uncommitted results in a TypeError" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509343
<jelmer> I haven't had time to look at it yet.
<jelmer> sorry, bug 516758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516758 in bzr-hg "cython import fails with unicode and infinite recurson" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516758
<asabil> oh oki, thanks jelmer
<asabil> sorry for creating a duplicate
<Laibsch> I just tried to subscribe motu sponsors to bug 515805, but got http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_5.png What's going on there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515805 in gjots2 "Sync gjots2 2.3.9-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515805
<ne78> Is it possible to move a project from a project group to an other project group ?
<wgrant> ne78: Click 'Change details'.
<Lord-Readman> hello
<Lord-Readman> in launchpad translations how often does the "Overall Statistics:" figures update?
<dpm> jtv, henninge ^
<henninge> Lord-Readman: Daily, I think.
<Lord-Readman> hmm i thought so too, but it was yesterday around 08:00 UTC and it hasnt been done today yet
<Lord-Readman> to maybe its 48hours or someone pushes abutton?
<henninge> Lord-Readman: no button, no
<henninge> Lord-Readman: can you please paste the link to where you see those statistics?
<Lord-Readman> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/
<Lord-Readman> then click show all languages
<Lord-Readman> do you see them?
<Lord-Readman> Clicking on the language gives you overall stats, or you can just look at the untranslated columns etc
<Lord-Readman> but they do not update live with translations
<henninge> Lord-Readman: yes, I do see them.
<henninge> Lord-Readman: and you are saying the overall statistics have not changed in the last 24 hours, right?
<Lord-Readman> yes
<Lord-Readman> even tried CTRL + F5
<henninge> Lord-Readman: There have been some interference lately between the update script and a message sharing conversion script that is still running.
<henninge> But I checked the error reports and there was nothing on there today.
<Lord-Readman> Are you able to request the job runs now?
<henninge> Lord-Readman: no
<henninge> Lord-Readman: I just checked the crontab, the script runs daily at 7:27 UTC
<henninge> Lord-Readman: oh, hang on, that is commented out
<henninge> Lord-Readman: yes, it's because of the problems it was causing. It will be re-enabled once the other script is complete.
<Lord-Readman> ah ok
<henninge> jtv: Do we have any ETA on the message-sharing migration script finally being done?
<Lord-Readman> so tomorrow at half 7ish to 8ish with all good luck
<Lord-Readman> ?
<henninge> Lord-Readman: no, it has been commented out since 18 January ....
<henninge> Lord-Readman: but the weekly script is still running
<Lord-Readman> ah, it updated yesterday though
<Lord-Readman> ah
<Lord-Readman> so next week
<henninge> Lord-Readman: what day is "3" in crontab, I forget ?
<Lord-Readman> 0 is sunday
<Lord-Readman> 3 is wed
<Lord-Readman> today
<henninge> 27 07 * * 3  is the entry for the weekly script
<ne78> Can anyone register it's project to any project group ? or is it possible to moderate them ? For example i've added my own project to the /mysql project group, is there a way to forbid that ?
<al-openerp> i'll have to maintain the whole /openobject project group, but i would like to make two project groups, one official for officials project only containing 6 subprobjects one for unoffcials projects
<Lord-Readman> henninge, well it didnt run today
<Lord-Readman> is there any reason the update script cannot run at the same time as the message sharing one
<henninge> Lord-Readman: database lockups
<Lord-Readman> how long has it been running now?
<henninge> Lord-Readman: sometime last fall ... on and off. ;)
<henninge> around karmic time
<Lord-Readman> so any guess as to when the stats will update? next wednesday?
<Lord-Readman> they are already out by around 20,000
<Lord-Readman> which is why i was looking forward to an update
<henninge> I have currently an admin checking if it actually ran today.
<Lord-Readman> kk
<henninge> Lord-Readman: admin says, it looks like it ran.
<jtv> Lord-Readman: haven't read the full scrollback, but the statistics update is running very slowly these days.
<al-openerp> echo /openobject with only 6 projects and /openobject-community with all the crust, so that we can manage bugs excluding extra projects ?
<al-openerp> oops
<jtv> Lord-Readman: We try to run it once a day for the newer translations at least, but even that is taking several days now.
<jtv> Lord-Readman: however, when you work on a translation, some of the statistics get updated immediately.  Even then, for Ubuntu, there may still be a wait for a daily cron job to propagate those changes to the languages overview.
<Lord-Readman> but the dailycronjob is disabled
<Lord-Readman> :-(
<danbhfive> I've been having trouble with ubuntu-bug, and I tried apport-collect but it just crashed with a 412 error from wildcard.edge.launchpad.net
<raorn> hej
<raorn> is it possible to use methods other than ftp to use dput with lp?
<geser> not currently
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys is dput to PPA's broken? i keep getting: Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<bigjools> RoAkSoAx: the ftp daemon crashed, someone's restarting it, thanks for letting us know
<RoAkSoAx> np bigjools ;)
<DumbSpammer> http://sq.armed.us/electric_car_operating_cost.html I see that this channel is logged, so I'm sending this link as an experiment to see how long it takes a search engine to find the page. Sorry of the spam :)
<persia> DumbSpammer: Please don't do that.
<DumbSpammer> persia, how do I repay my debt?
<persia> DumbSpammer: Fix two bugs in launchpad?
<DumbSpammer> hopefully something easy like spelling mistakes
<leoquant> fix bug nr 1
<persia> leoquant: That'S asking a lot :)
<persia> DumbSpammer: Well, there's lots of bugs: some of them may be spelling mistakes.
<persia> launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs
<DumbSpammer> Launchpad itself - There are currently no open bugs.
<beuno> DumbSpammer, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bugs?field.tag=trivial
<persia> And some of those are even wording/spelling issues, so trivial to address.
<maco2> barry: happy birthday!
<barry> maco2: thanks!
<james_w> how do I pass a list of people to an API method?
<mars> leonardr, ^ ?
<leonardr> james_w: if just putting the people objects in a list isn't working, i don't know if we support that
<leonardr> what is the method?
<james_w> it appears like it should take the .self_link if the object is a REsource
<james_w> createMergeProposal
<james_w> RestfulBase has _transform_resources_to_links which does:
<james_w>             if isinstance(value, Resource):
<james_w>                 value = value.self_link
<leonardr> james_w: it sounds like we should add code to do the same when the value is a list of resources
<james_w> ah, yeah, of course
<james_w> I wasn't reading correctly
<james_w> I'll hack around it for now and then make the branch
<leonardr> james_w: thanks
<james_w> thanks leonardr
<leonardr> james_w: it might be difficult to add a test since i don't think lazr.restful example service has any such named operations
<leonardr> let me know and i can add one
<james_w> thanks
<DumbSpammer> Well I still can't figure out what launchpad is. Is it a program you run on your computer or is it a server side program running the website?
<maxb> LOSAs: Loggerhead seems unhappy. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maxb/launchpad/stop-using-deprecated-sets/files => "Internal Server Error"
<persia> DumbSpammer: server-side
<mbarnett> maxb: taking a look
<mbarnett> maxb: is it possible that was transient?  i am pulling it up fine
<maxb> hmm... I repeated it 3 times before asking, but it works for me too now
<mbarnett> maxb: let us know if it pops up again.  i don't see anything out of the ordinary at the moment, but maybe i just missed it..
<DumbSpammer> So how do you view/download the source code for launchpad
<DumbSpammer> No download files exist for this project.
<oojah> DumbSpammer: Try https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<DumbSpammer> 250MB!
<DumbSpammer> Here to fix bug #455203 about visiblity spelling
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455203 in malone "typo: "visiblity" misspelled" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455203
<DumbSpammer> grep -i "visiblity" /path/to/source/code
<james_w> leonardr: is it possible that lazr.restful is missing support for this too?
<james_w> I'm getting 500s with ValueErrors back if I do it manually
<leonardr> james_w: it is possible. for some reason i thought you knew it would work
<james_w> nope :-)
<leonardr> james_w: the best way to proceed would be to add a test to lazr.restful and get it to work there
<james_w> I was just hoping
<bac> hi DumbSpammer -- if you want to fix that bug it would be great.  getting started is a bit time consuming though.  but after that it is pretty smooth sailing
<thekorn> james_w, hmm, I think I have createMergeProposals() working somewhere with a list of reviewers, let me try to find it
<james_w> thekorn: that would be great
<thekorn> james_w, ah, now I remember how it is working: 1.) you need use .self_link in the list, and 2.) review_types must have the same length than reviewers to avoid a ValueError
<thekorn> branch.createMergeProposal(target_branch=trunk, reviewers=[user1.self_link, user2.self_link,], review_types=["code", "code"])
<doctormo> What is the id required to fetch a branch from lp.branches ? it doesn't seem to be the url or branch name
<thekorn> doctormo, you can use both, the short name "lp:*" or some bazaar.* url
<thekorn> it depends on which method you use
<doctormo> thekorn: from lp.branches.GetByUrl()
<thekorn> doctormo, right, like     launchpad.branches.getByUrl(url="lp:zeitgeist")
<thekorn> or    launchpad.branches.getByUniqueName(unique_name="~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/trunk")
<persia> DumbSpammer: How is it progressing?  Could you find the offending code for visiblity?
<doctormo> Huh is launchpad beta currently down?
<doctormo> ssh: Could not resolve hostname bazaar.launchpad.net: Name or service not known
<mwhudson> doctormo: no?
<Bookman> I'm trying to use Launchpad to access the Ubuntu bug reporting and whenever I enter a search term all I get is an error:  (Error ID: OOPS-1502B4019)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1502B4019
<Bookman> Great, ubottu recommends a link that requires sign in....excellent.
<mwhudson> Bookman: it's link for the devs (us) not you, fwiw
<Bookman> Ah, ok.
<Bookman> so, for regular folks that use launchpad with errors?
<persia> We complain here, and post the errors, and the links show up, and the devs go investigate (ideally)
<Bookman> Maybe that should be in the title!
<Bookman> (Error ID: OOPS-1502B4066)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1502B4066
<Bookman> (Error ID: OOPS-1502O3999)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1502O3999
<oskude> hi, a newbie user question, administering my first program in launchpad. is a "series" in "Series Goal" (in blueprint) a branch in bzr ?
<cody-somerville> Bookman, You're requests are unfortunately timing out.
<cody-somerville> *Your
<Bookman> Why?
<Bookman> Ok, I give up.....
<kfogel> mwhudson: fwiw, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/revision/launchpad@pqm.canonical.com-20100205150750-blu72y9wn7k94sgw keeps getting "Please try again. Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<GaryvdM> Hi - I'm trying to restore a branch that failed to upgrade.
<GaryvdM> I tried to rename the broken .bzr dir, but I got a permission error.
<GaryvdM> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/373500/
<james_w> thekorn: aha, thank you
<Bookman> Oh yeah, my time out error happens all the time.  Very frustrating.
<james_w> has the diff generation cron job been made less frequent, or is there a backlog more often recently?
<Bookman> Ok, I've tried everywhere/everything.  I give up.
<kklimonda> Bookman, patience is a virtue.. I'm sure that administrators are either working on that or busy doing something just as important
<GaryvdM> Ok - I'm guessing that the serve won't allow me to make anything other than .bzr and backup.bzr
<GaryvdM> So I'm going to take the plunge, and rmtree  .bzr && rename backup.bzr .bzr
<james_w> GaryvdM: it allows .bzr.backup as well
<GaryvdM> ah
<DumbSpammer> persia, well I want to search through the code to find the spelling error but it looks like I'll have to start a 250MB download to do that
<DumbSpammer> Is this software really that big?
<thumper> DumbSpammer: yes
<thumper> it is a DVCS
<thumper> you're getting complete history
<DumbSpammer> dev-util/bazaar <- is that what I need to download the sources?
<DumbSpammer> version 1.4.2-r1
<mwhudson> you need something newer than that
<mwhudson> version 2.0 or better
<persia> DumbSpammer: It's probably faster to download the 250MB and run grep then to dig through each file on the web interface, but once you have the code, updates should be *much* smaller.
<DumbSpammer> persia now bzr won't run because pyexpat python module is missing
<DumbSpammer> and there seems to not be a package for it on Gentoo
<persia> DumbSpammer: Hrm.  That gets tricky.  Is it available in the cheeseshop?
<DumbSpammer> What's the cheesshop
 * persia waits for the browser to unhang
<persia> Seems the cheeseshop grew up, and became pypi : http://pypi.python.org/pypi
<persia> But lots of that can just work without much ebuild.  Some of the modules require more.  I'm not sure about pyexpat
<DumbSpammer> dev-python/yolk escription:         Tool and library for querying PyPI and locally installed Python packages
<DumbSpammer> Do I need that
<persia> I'm not sure (I use Ubuntu), but it might help you get the right stuff in place.
 * persia hunts for other resources
<wgrant> DumbSpammer: There are much newer versions of bzr in Gentoo...
<wgrant> 2.0.1 is stable except on some obscure archs.
<persia> DumbSpammer: You might also try #gentoo-python : they may be able to better guide you on getting pyexpat installed.
<DumbSpammer> okay
<persia> Sorry to send you all over the place, but I just want to get you to the most knowledgeable people for each bit.
<DumbSpammer> I needed to update-eix ... didn't see 2.0.1 version
<wgrant> It did seem slightly unlikely that Gentoo of all distros would have a version of bzr that was nearly two years old.
<persia> indeed :)
<DumbSpammer> dev-python/setuptools-0.6.8-r1 dev-python/pycrypto-2.1.0_beta1 dev-python/paramiko-1.7.6
<DumbSpammer> Those are the dependences bzr needs on Gentoo
<DumbSpammer> I guess pyexpat must be in there somewhere
<czajkowski> mwhudson: https://login.launchpad.net/  copyright 2004-2009 slightly out of date no ?
<persia> czajkowski: Are you certain the code changed in the last six weeks for that bit?
<czajkowski> persia: not sure just wondered
<wgrant> It's not actually part of Launchpad, so it might not have.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> wgrant: ah fair enough, just wondered was it out of date, or just not updated :)
<DumbSpammer> Time to file Gentoo bug report. Python must need XML support enabled
<persia> DumbSpammer: Another alternative you might consider is to set up an Ubuntu chroot, and hack on launchpad in that.
<persia> Might be easier than fixing gentoo to be a great launchpad development platform (although that's a reasonable goal in it's own right)
<wgrant> You need python-apt to run Launchpad, and dpkg to run other bits, so running it on Gentoo might be difficult.
<persia> DumbSpammer: http://buffalo.nas-central.org/index.php/Debootstrap_Ubuntu_from_Gentoo is instructions for a NAS, but it ought work for any workstation as well.
<persia> (except you probably want to debootstrap karmic rather than gutsy)
<persia> Oh, and you're probably not on powerpc :)
<poolie_> mwhudson, thumper, re https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/100631
<poolie_> does launchpad automatically remirror now when the source format changes?
<mwhudson> poolie_: yes
<mwhudson> (it always has done, modulo a few bugs)
<mwhudson> no known bugs in the area now though
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu is timing out...is this known?
<poolie_> micahg: it was not known to me, at least
<poolie_> how much of the time?
<poolie_> do you have an oops number?
<micahg> poolie_: seems to be working again
<micahg> poolie_: sorry, I refreshed it away, should I note them if it happens again?
<poolie_> well, if it's a persistent problem, then it helps
<poolie_> because it lets the devs match it up with the server side error
<poolie_> they are logged though and people do analyze them\
<poolie_> if it's permanently stuck please tell us though
#launchpad 2010-02-11
<bdmurray> I noticed that the official tags applet was talking a long time to load fwiw
<poolie> is the mp-to-pqm thing at all reusable for bzr?
<poolie> jml^?
<poolie> bdmurray: 'portlet' fwiw
<bdmurray> poolie: right!
<micahg> lp admins...can we block a user that keeps adding tasks/assignments to bugs?
<spm> micahg: only as a last resort; which user/examples?
<micahg> spm: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntunerd-nospammail
<spm> nice name there...
<micahg> spm: I have a few bug examples
<spm> I can probably get from the history
<micahg> yeah
<spm> huh, that reads to me - positive spin - like someone is trying to be helpful, but in an irritating to everyone else way
<micahg> spm: yes, but unless we can communicate and train, the user will just annoy...
<spm> heh, using a variant of patches accepted; be my guest to contact them and train ;-)
<spm> I'm guesing that ubuntu has some docs on what bug triargers etc do/how style of thing?
<micahg> spm: user hasn't responded to email
<micahg> spm: how long do I have to wait?
<spm> in? what time period was the email sent?
<micahg> spm: I think last night
<micahg> 24 hrs ago
<spm> hrm
<spm> I'll send an email via the contact user pointing them here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ and mentioning that assigning folks to bugs is not polite; pls to be considerate of changing bug statusus as that can create unnecessary work for those that are trying to fix them ???
<spm> sound fair?
<spm> if that fails, then we'll look at a larger hammer.
<spm> actually https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs would be better
<micahg> spm: k, I sent an e-mail but w/out the link and a reference to the bugs channel
<micahg> spm: let's try it
<spm> so some duplication...
 * micahg doesn't like the idea of banning people either
<spm> heh; no. we want to channel the enthusiasm down a useful path; not turn it off :-)
<spm> micahg: and sent. With any luck the email from a semi-irrelevant "authority" may have some impact; it seems to have had in other like cases. :-/
<micahg> spm: k, thanks :)
<spm> it's depressing you know; I'm having to use my LART for good; not the usual sysadmin evil. horrible.....
<micahg> spm: lol
<poolie> thumper, which branches come up when you propose a merge?
<thumper> for lp?
<poolie> i mean, which ones are offered as the main options?
<wgrant> Dev focus and any that you've merged to before, isn't it?
<thumper> development focus, and other branches you've targetted before
 * thumper is running to the shops
<poolie> hm
<poolie> you can't get them off once they're there?
<wgrant> Doesn't look like it.
<wgrant> Cursed forever.
<micahg> it's getting difficult with these imported bugwatches for non-task bugs.
<thumper> poolie, wgrant: sure we could, we just change the query to only look at branches you've proposed in the last 3 months say.  Please file a bug
<poolie> thumper: i guess it's also a bit surprising because generally speaking launchpad doesn't use the pattern of suggesting things you used recently
<poolie> though i wish it would
<poolie> eg for bug assignees
<mgolisch> can the software behind launchpad be downloaded? id like to have something like that for at work
<thumper> mgolisch: lp:launchpad, although there is quite a bit to it
<thumper> mgolisch: and the icons are copyright canonical still
<thumper> mgolisch: see the dev wiki at dev.launchpad.net for how to get it running locally
<mgolisch> thx
<nigelb> wgrant, are you around?
<wgrant> nigelb: I am.
<nigelb> wgrant, we have another spammer now, as me and kermiac were discusing in bugs
<nigelb> is it feasible to have an option to undo all the changes by a particular user?
<nigelb> Can I log a feature request against it? Is it technically possible?
<nigelb> (to make all the db changes)
<wgrant> nigelb: I'm not a Launchpad dev, so I am probably not the best to talk to about that.
<nigelb> wgrant, oh! I thought you were :)
<geser> OOPS-1503EC640 and OOPS-1503ED425 happened when I tried to file a bug through the LP API
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1503EC640
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1503ED425
<kermiac> is this the right channel to have someone ban a user in LP?
<kermiac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100682
<kermiac> I'm not the only one that has been effected by this user changing things. We've been discussing it in #ubuntu-bugs & at least 2 of the devs in #ubuntu-desktop are very annoyed by what he has been doing
<kermiac> s/effected/affected
<sinzui> kermiac: I can suspend him and leave a note about it.
<chrisccoulson> sinzui: i think kermiac is afk now, but thanks for suspending the account
<sinzui> chrisccoulson: I sent a en email to the user and demanded that he reply in the next 48 hours, or I will suspend him.
<chrisccoulson> sinzui: thanks, that's appreciated
<nigel_nb> thanks sinzui, much appreciated :)
<micahg> gmb: any chance of getting the reliable bug syncing fixed?
<gmb> micahg: You mean the launchpad-dumbly-links-everything bug? (Which I touched this morning but can't remember the nubmer of off the top of my head)?
<micahg> gmb: yes :)
<micahg> bug 499113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499113 in malone "Launchpad will sync comments and link back to all bug watches, even those not linked to a bug task" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499113
<gmb> Ah, yes.
<gmb> micahg: Let me just take a looksie at it; if it doesn't break too many tests I might be able to fix that today.
<micahg> gmb: that would be wonderful :)
<micahg> gmb: is the only way to delete watches with comments by an admin right now?
<gmb> micahg: Yes.
<micahg> gmb: k, I assume that would be a hard one to fix, right?
<gmb> micahg: What, making it possible for anyone to delete those watches?
<gmb> Or at least their comments?
<micahg> gmb: I guess so...I need to go clean up the mozilla bugs both upstream and in LP :)
<micahg> not today obviously
<gmb> micahg: Well, once my fix is in place - which may be today but probably not because we've got to roll it out to the production server that does the linking - you can clean up the mozilla bugzilla.
<gmb> And I'll write a script to find the offending comments and remove / hide them.
<micahg> gmb: ooh, that would be great, thanks :)
<gmb> micahg: Okay, I'll add a note to the bug.
<micahg> gmb: there's one exception though (not trying to be complicated), if upstream is marked a dupe and people reply through LP?
<gmb> micahg: Sorry, can you clarify that for me... the upstream watched bug (on b.m.o) is marked as a dupe, but people are replying through LP?
<micahg> gmb: yes, people replied through LP before it was marked a dupe...when an upstream bug is marked a dupe, we change the bugwatch to the new bug....
<gmb> Ah, right.
<micahg> shouldn't be too many as this is new functionality...
<gmb> micahg: But the watch is valid now, right? It's not a case of a spurious link having comment syncing done on it or something?
<micahg> gmb: let's assume it's valid now
<micahg> the other use case of what to do with comments imported when a watch changes, we can deal with later
<gmb> micahg: Okay. Can you give me an example of one of these bugs?
<micahg> bug 512615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<micahg> people in LP are even getting confused and ignoring the bug task now :)
<gmb> micahg: So, which is the *invalid* mozilla bugwatch on that bug? After my fix lands we'll only sync with mozilla-bugs #404637. We can hide any comments on other bugs except those with responses, if you want.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404637 in bleachbit "bleachbit release upgrade request" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404637
<micahg> gmb: yes
<gmb> micahg: Right. That's what we'll do then.
<micahg> the other ones are related, but I don't think we should pull in everything
<gmb> micahg: No, we shouldn't. Well, the bug is that we pull in everything regardless. So, to fix that we'll only pull in from those watches linked to a bug task. We can maybe work to expand that later, but I don't have a way to fix that right now. This part of the fix is simple.
<micahg> gmb: yep, and as a developer I know to take what I can get :)
<gmb> micahg: :)
<sebner> heya folks! Anyone an idea about http://paste.ubuntu.com/373384/ ? (Upload/sync of alien-arena) First thought was that dpkg is buggy but explicitly adding quilt b-d also doesn't fix it
<persia> Note that the package concerned fails to unpack in a lucid --variant=buildd chroot unless quilt is manually installed.
<persia> But lucid sbuild can build it just fine in a --variant=buildd chroot if quilt is set as a build-dep.
<sebner> Fails with LP, PPA, local lucid pbuilder. Works extracting the source manually with dpkg-source and pbuilder sid
<wgrant> sebner: That's an #ubuntu-devel question, then.
<wgrant> If it's broken in Lucid without LP in the mix...
<persia> wgrant: Well, we found a workaround that solved it for local lucid, but not for PPAs, which is what brought us here.
<wgrant> persia: It's a dpkg or package bug.
<persia> Specifically, lucid has an old version of dpkg, but for local sbuild, adding a build-dep on quilt seems to work around the issue.
<persia> Yes,  It's a bug in dpkg that it behaves differently when quilt is/isn't installed.  The confusing bit is why the workaround that works for local sbuild doesn't work for PPAs.
<wgrant> The build-depends are read from debian/contorl.
<wgrant> That's in the unpacked package.
<wgrant> You cannot have special unpack-time dependencies.
<persia> Hrm.  In that case, I don't understand why it works with local sbuild.
<persia> But that does make sense, I guess we can't work around the dpkg bug that way :)
<persia> Thanks.
<wgrant> Oh, so it actually works if you just add a build dependency?
<persia> For local sbuild, yes.
<sebner> wgrant: local pbuilder (lucid) build works now too btw. PPA not!
<wgrant> Hm, actually, it looks like it should work.
<wgrant> Do you have a build log?
<wgrant> Ohhh.
<wgrant> I know.
<wgrant> It's rejected at upload time, isn't it?
<wgrant> Not build time?
<sebner> wgrant: ay
<sebner> e
<sebner> Rejected:
<sebner> dpkg-source failed for alien-arena_7.33-2ubuntu1.dsc [return: 2]
<sebner> [dpkg-source output:   dpkg-source: info: extracting alien-arena in alien-arena-7.33
<sebner>   dpkg-source: info: unpacking alien-arena_7.33.orig.tar.gz
<sebner>   dpkg-source: info: unpacking alien-arena_7.33-2ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<sebner>   dpkg-source: info: applying launch-server_tool_debianization.patch]
<wgrant> It's because the uploader unpacks it.
<sebner> wgrant: so the uploader is buggy?
<wgrant> A fixed dpkg is needed on cocoplum and germanium.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It's not buggy.
<wgrant> dpkg is.
<sebner> dpkg always is *muahahaha*
<wgrant> Unless somebody declares that you have to install build dependencies to unpack a package, in which case the world is broken and just about impossible to fix.
<persia> No, dpkg is buggy.  We were just trying to work around it.  Needs a merge.  I think cjwatson indicated that one was planned.
<persia> sebner: -> #ubuntu-devel :)
<wgrant> Once it's in Lucid the buildds will be fixed, but it needs to be pushed to other places too before uploads can actually be accepted :/
<persia> wgrant: Well, we'll come back once it's in lucid :)
<gmb> micahg: So, bad news: making that one line change to fix bug 499113 breaks 13 different tests in all kinds of horrible ways, so it's unlikely I can land a fix for it today. I'll take another look later today if I've got time, see if the tests are trivial to fix, but I can't devote the time to it right now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499113 in malone "Launchpad will sync comments and link back to all bug watches, even those not linked to a bug task" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499113
<micahg> gmb: ok, will you be on tomorrow?    I might have a little time to help
<exarkun> Any way to remove other people's branches from http://code.launchpad.net/<project> yet?
<exarkun> Or heck, how do you even remove your own branch from that page without merging it into something else?
<maxb> You could change the branch status to Abandoned
<gmb> micahg: Yes, I'll be around from 09:00 - 17:00 UTC.
<exarkun> maxb: And for the former?
<micahg> gmb: great :)
<maxb> No, there is no way for project owners to control the status of other people's branches of their project
<nijaba> Hello.  Is there a known pb with OpenID?  Can't login to some web site using my https://launchpad.net/~your_nickname url.
<salgado> nijaba, some users complained about it a few days ago but it turned out to be a problem on the other side.  yours might be similar.  bac, do you remember the bug # for the OpenID login failing on blogger.com?
<bac> salgado: otp.  give me a sec
<nijaba> salgado: it's really weird, I have now checked on 4 sites, 2 work, 2 do not...
<salgado> nijaba, bug 449105 is the one I was talking about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449105 in launchpad-foundations "logging into sourceforge with openid breaks" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449105
<nijaba> salgado: ok; I'll look into it, thanks
<maxb> LOSAs: Loggerhead seems unhappy. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jelmer/meta-lp-deps/debian/changes  -->  "Internal Server Error"
<bac> salgado-lunch: this is the similar bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/449105
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 449105 in launchpad-foundations "logging into sourceforge with openid breaks" [High,Invalid]
<bac> salgado-lunch: a new bug specifically for blogger was not opened since it is the same issue and appears to not be our fault
<Chex> maxb: looking, thanks
<jldupont> hi - just curious: are there any LP badge that show up the Karma points?
<Chex> maxb: I think loggerhead is ok, this url checks out fine: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/busybox/main/changes
<maxb> Chex: But the one I gave doesn't
<Chex> maxb: yes thats true, I will need to invegstigate further, but I just meant it doesn't seem like a general service issue.
<maxb> I agree, it doesn't affect all branches
<tmow> hi all
<tmow> is lp down? I'm not sure I have network issues or if it's lp
<oojah> tmow: Looks ok for me (in the UK)
<tmow> I don't know how to troubleshoot... which is the server name and the port?
<tmow> oojah: thx
<tmow> bzr uses env variables to use a proxy server... the proxy server is correctly set, i'm using it with other apps...
<tmow> but bzr fails to connect to lp with errno 111
<tmow> connection refused...
<tmow> anybody as an idea please?
<desrt> hi guys
<desrt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/vfat-noexec
<desrt> Registered by Ryan Lortie on 5 minutes ago
<desrt> pretty trivial fix, i guess
<persia> desrt: Which are you hoping to accomplish about the blueprint?
<desrt> just pointing out that "on 5 minutes ago" isn't grammatically correct
<desrt> a bug in launchpad
<persia> aha!
<lfaraone> doctormo: have you considered merging python-xdgapp with upstream python-xdg?
<doctormo> lfaraone: Yes, because the way xdg positions it's self as a class wrapper for application interactions with xdg, it didn't seem right.
<lfaraone> doctormo: well, POX uploaded python-xdgapp to Debian NEW. Once it's accepted, I'll get an archive admin to sync it over.
<doctormo> lfaraone: That sounds good, I don't know what it means, but it sounds like progress :-) thank you
<lfaraone> doctormo: okay. in a day or so, python-xdgapp will have been accepted into the Debian "unstable" repository. From there, we can import it into Ubuntu's lucid with only a bug report and an ACK by a motu.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Sounds great, thanks very much for pushing at it
<Fenix|work> Greetings...
<Fenix|work> ... how does one get Launchpad?
<Fenix|work> (to install locally)
<oojah> Fenix|work: See https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<Fenix|work> Thanks.
<Fenix|work> Also, is there any way to import from bugzilla into Launchpad?
<persia> Fenix|work: Yes, but I believe it's something one requests with a question.
<Fenix|work> a question where?
<jpds> Fenix|work: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Fenix|work> Ahh, thank you.  I've enjoyed launchpad with other projects and with Ubuntu and am happy it's now OS, so I'm new to this aspect of the launchpad website.
<Laney> how would one go about getting a PPA which builds for ia64?
<maxb> AFAIK it's just a setting by a Launchpad admin, such that builds happen on the Ubuntu buildfarm instead of the PPA one, but I've no idea who is empowered to authorize that.
<maxb> You could ask doko, who has one, to tell you who to ask
<cjohnston> Is the LP mailing list system still in beta?
 * Laney will ping the help contact. mwhudson ^^^ ?
<Laney> I could just upload to -release ;)
<persia> Laney: I think you need to ask a question, but uploading seems more common.  I also think directhex has one if you need a test-build.
<Laney> that is really all I want
<Laney> the problem is that this is ghc, and uploading would be Bad News
<persia> Laney: Indeed.
<persia> You might also ask in -motu or -devel for other people with hardware.
<Laney> I really want to know if this will work when I upload it
<Laney> there have been problems in Debian with this working on porterboxes but not on the buildds
<Laney> i'll do a launchpad question
<persia> Laney: I think you'll get a faster response asking for people with hardware, but OK :)
<Laney> persia: I really do want to test it on a buildd though :(
<persia> Shouldn't be that different, but yeah, I understand.
<Laney> I reckon this is one of those cases where a difference is more likely to cause problems
<Laney> the experience in tweaking the build for all of Debian's weird architectures shows that ghc is pretty sensitive
<persia> And you think the buildd sbuild is going to behave sufficiently differently?
<Laney> persia: That was the case when the Debian maintainer tried, I believe
<Laney> I just want to be very careful with ghc
<persia> Makes sense.
<lfaraone> persia: would you happen to know anybody else I could bug about reviewing groundcontrol? 1.4 is now in REVU, and the "clean" is now fixed.
<Laney> #ubuntu-motu please
<persia> lfaraone: Don't bug people.  Bug teams.
<lfaraone> Laney: sorry, my apologies.
<persia> lfaraone: So, ask in -motu, or ask here (but -motu is likely to have more reviewers).
<Laney> no problem
<persia> Laney: This channel has had a lot of ground-control upstream talk, so it's not entirely off-topic (as ground-control is so tightly linked to launchpad)
<Laney> alright (I have no idea what that is)
<persia> Mind you, I might be wrong about that.
<persia> From what I can tell, it's a tool that provides a GUI wrapper for managing LP projects & branches.
<I-Blocklist624> Hello, there is a translation that wont confirm, is an admin here than can take alook and maybe check the database to see why?
<micahg> spm: Gerry C is still at it
<lifeless> Chex: around ?
<lifeless> micahg: too earliy for spm
<lifeless> micahg: whats the users ~NAME ?
<bdmurray> lifeless: ubuntunerd-nospammail
<lifeless> mbarnett: ^
<mbarnett> lifeless:  it is just me right now and i am pretty slammed, won't be able to take a look for a few minutes
<mbarnett> hopefully... longer if deploys keep blowing up
<lifeless> mbarnett: sure, just passing the info across as I get it.
<mbarnett> lifeless: thx
<geser> there is also an open question about this user: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/100682
<lifeless> geser: same user; we're pending mbarnett putting out some other fires
<tdn> Launchpad keeps giving me timeout when replying to a question on Answers. What gives?
<tdn> Oh. Now it went through.
<poolie> hey
<lifeless> ho
<poolie> is there any public spec or bug for the +patches work that i can point to?
<poolie> kfogel: ^^?
<kfogel> poolie: bug #506018 links to the public specs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506018 in malone "Need a "+patches" view: report lists patches attached to bugs." [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506018
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> this is not deployed yet, right?
<kfogel> poolie: see also any bugs tagged with "story-patch-report".  right now I'm working on bug #255868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255868 in malone "Project summary page should show links to patches" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255868
<wgrant> lifeless: It doesn't actually require a LOSA.
<lifeless> wgrant: I did not knowthat :)
<wgrant> lifeless: ~registry (eg. CHR) is sufficient these days.
<Lord-Readman> how come a translation import is approved, but not imported?
<MTecknology> Is it possible to make any questions that were marked answered for a long time to be marked as solved?
<MTecknology> oh.. and how do I mark one question as a duplicate of another?
<micahg> anyone around who knows about the LP -> bugzilla bug syncing?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/100682
<seb128> could somebody don't wait for this guy to keep messing with bugs for day to do desactive the account on launchpad?
<seb128> being nice is one thing
<seb128> but letting somebody create extra work for lot of people is another thing...
#launchpad 2010-02-12
<geser> anyone else seeing connection timeouts when accessing edge?
<crimsun> periodically, yes
<kermiac> The same user I & numerous others reported is still at it
<kermiac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntunerd-nospammail/+karma
<kermiac> he created more issues approx 5 hrs ago & another bug task just over 1 min ago
<kermiac> [21:40:10] <kermiac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100682
<micahg> spm: can you take care of this ^^^
<spm> kermiac: which bug has been modified?
<spm> the most recent as in
<kermiac> I'm not sure, must've been something I'm not subscribed to. Still looking atm. I just noticed he's been at it again, we're discussing it on #ubuntu-bugs atm
<micahg> spm: bug 495361 is the latest 1 I have
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495361 in xubuntu-meta "[Xubuntu] No window manager at startup" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495361
<kermiac> bug 446669 is from 6hrs ago - def after he received the warning
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446669 in phpldapadmin "E_STRICT: Declaration of AJAXTree::draw_dn() should be compatible with that of PLMTree::draw_dn()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446669
<kermiac_> sorry, gotta afk for a while
<persia> Um, we can't be sure that the warning was received, only that it was sent.
<persia> Some people don't actually read email.
<spm> And given the email address, I do wonder if it's been spam trapped or something
<spm> persia: your thoughts? I'm about 90% inclined atm to suspend with a note that this is to encourage them to contact us asking why. ???
<persia> spm: I'm unsure.  Had there not been an explicit time frame in the warning, I'd be all for suspending now.
<spm> yeah. that's the other 10%... :-/
<persia> As it is, I think that there would be benefit to sending another notice indicating that continued disruptive behaviour has shortened the timeframe.
<spm> good idea; ta.
<persia> But it seems to be the major topic of conversation in #ubuntu-bugs, which implies, to me, that it's keeping people from actually working on bugs, which is anti-productive.
<lifeless> JFDI
<persia> heh.  That was an easy 10% :)
<lifeless> 48 hours is way to long to let an idiot continue being an idiot
<spm> 1 person and a sense of fairness vs the needs of the many.... :-/
<persia> RIght.
<lifeless> the many carry bigger bats
<persia> But it's probably worth changing the "How do we handle requests for account suspension" documentation to not give a timeframe, and then suspend either after some time without response of if a sufficiently of continued disruption occurs.
<persia> Because once the "48-hour" mail is sent, it looks bad not to honor it.
<thekorn> what will suspending this user mean? is it just deleting his account. or are there ways to ban him from launchpad?
<spm> oki, suspended. In the hope that they do contact us, or read their email... to find out why.
<spm> thekorn: suspension. basically locked out.
<spm> delete is typically only used in extreme cases; eg obvious spammers for drugs etc
<thekorn> ok, so he can get a new @nospam address, setup a new account and start spamming again, and it will take some time again until this attrackts our attention
<thekorn> let's hope this does not happen
<thekorn> thanks for takeing care of him
<micahg> spm: do you know anything about the interaction between bugzilla.mozilla.com and LP?
<spm> micahg: a little; it's a moderate source of pain.
<micahg> spm: will it break anything in LP if the LP acccount in bugzilla is disabled until we fix syncing?
<spm> micahg: no idea; my 2c - do what you need to do; we'll pick up the pieces if needs be.
<micahg> spm: k, thanks :)
<micahg> upstream was getting frustrated :)
<spm> heh, at worst, it identifies a bug in how that process deals with such an event. :-)
<spm> fair cop
 * wgrant wonders why spamming other bugtrackers isn't a critical bug.
 * micahg agrees with wgrant
<persia> thekorn: There's no sane way to identify individuals: only email addresses.
<thekorn> persia, I know, so my idea is not not supsend such spammers and find ways to handle/revert their changes, in this case we would know who is spamming,
<thekorn> maybe permanently redirecting them to staging
<persia> thekorn: That's an interesting idea, but probably requires a lot of deep plumbing.
<kermiac_> ty spm
<spm> np
<lool> Hey
<lool> I'm facing a weird bug with membership
<lool> I got a your membership will expire email in a team I'm admin of
<lool> And I can't renew it
<lool> https://launchpad.net/~plymouth-dev/+members
<lool> I'm supposed to contact one of the *other* administrators for some reason
<noodles775> lool, that is weird... one of the registry guys should be around later, but if you've time it'd be worth a bug so it doesn't get lost.
<Lord-Readman> Any translations admins or mods here?
<noodles775> dpm: ^^?
<lool> noodles775: I filed 520848
<dpm> Lord-Readman, what's your question (I'm not an LP developer but I can manage the translations imports queue, if that is what you need)
<Lord-Readman> well I have approved imports, but they are not imported
<Lord-Readman> and usually they do it at the same time
<Lord-Readman> what is the difference?
<Lord-Readman> https://translations.launchpad.net/~robert-readman/+imports I have 4 approved
<Lord-Readman> but not imported
<Lord-Readman> if you could take a look dpm that would be great
<dpm> Lord-Readman, ah, it's an Ubuntu import. I can take a look, but in the future you might want to ask at #ubuntu-translators where more Ubuntu people with admin rights on the imports queue can have a look at it as well
<Lord-Readman> ah sorry
<dpm> Lord-Readman, it's just as fine to ask here, no need to apologise :-)
<dpm> Lord-Readman, it did not get imported automatically because the importer is trying to figure out the language. I've approved it manually, so no worries, but on subsequent imports I'd recommend changing the name of the PO files you upload to simply en_GB.po, which will speed up the process of them getting imported. In any case, the "Will be imported into English (United Kingdom) (en_GB) translation of virt-manager in Ubuntu Lucid package "virt-manager"" mes
<dpm> sage in the imports queue entry shows that it would have been imported eventually
<Lord-Readman> ah I normally just upload with the same filename as it gave on the download
<edakiri> When searching for bugs within project usb-creator, i am unable to create a search returning bug #457721.  Am I doing something wrong or is there a bug in launchpad?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457721 in usb-creator "Should only show the disk block device under certain circumstances" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457721
<wgrant> edakiri: That's a bug in the Ubuntu package of usb-creator. Try searching at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator
<edakiri> is there a way to get from 'pick a project' to the +source part?
<edakiri> "Search bug reports: One Project: Choose" is what i mean by 'pick a project' .  https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<maxb> no
<_stink_> hey folks.  i want to submit a feature request for LP, but if i go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad, there aren't any open bugs.  maybe they're all closed, but this makes me think i should be going elsewhere to submit this.  advice?
<deryck> _stink_, we generally file bugs against the launchpad components, i.e. malone, rosetta, soyuz, launchpad-code, launchpad-registry, or launchpad-foundations.
<deryck> _stink_, but if you can't work out where to file, you can file against /launchpad and we'll re-target it.
<_stink_> deryck: rock on, thanks
<deryck> np
<lfaraone> Hi, can somebody add a redirect from ~dcteam to ~ubuntu-dc?
<lfaraone> * ~ubuntu-us-dc
<andrea-bs> lpRN]eIWRe>
<persia> andrea-bs: You may want to check backscroll, and, depending on what you find, take some action.
<andrea-bs> persia: oops! :-( thank you for the info
<persia> andrea-bs: Sorry it took so long to notice :)
<tlyu> Launchpad claims it pulls external bug status daily but it looks like #512459 hasn't updated since 2010-02-08 from its corresponding Debian bug. what's up with that?
<lfaraone> tlyu: bug status is slightly borked from debian.
<deryck> tlyu, we're doing lots of work on our bug syncing currently.  So it can be hit or miss currently.  By sometime in April, this should be solid again.
<tlyu> thanks. will unlinking and relinking the bug cause it to update?
<deryck> tlyu, no.
<deryck> tlyu, the updates are processed offline from Launchpad.  This is part of what we're changing to, so that you can force an update from the UI.
<tlyu> ok. if i want the Launchpad state to accurately reflect Debian, should i adjust it manually?
<deryck> tlyu, you have to remove the bug watch to update manually.
<deryck> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> deryck, hi!
<micahg> allenap: thanks for working on that syncing bug :)
<lfaraone> hi, I'm trying to checkout launchpad using rocketfuel-setup, and bzr is consuming over 900MB, causing my computer to start swapping to disk.
<lfaraone> is this *supposed* to happen?
<maxb> lfaraone: yikes.... is it going over bzr+ssh or http?
<lfaraone> maxb: the latter, I think.
<lfaraone> maxb: uh, actually it might be http, I didn't give it my launchpad credentials..
<maxb> Well, do you have a ssh key in launchpad, and that ssh key available locally? If not we can rule ssh out straight away
<lfaraone> maxb: okay, it's not SSH then :)
<maxb> right... well, I've found bzr's dumb http to be pretty awful about big branches
<lfaraone> (currently using virt: 1162m, that's more ram than I have on the system!)
<lfaraone> maxb: so this is a bug, I take it.
<lfaraone> maxb: is there another transport I can use with launchpad, without putting an SSH key on the computer?
<maxb> No, there isn't
<maxb> I'm trying it here .... not only is it doing a dreadful job of saturating my bandwidth, it's swiftly heading in the direction of a gig of mem
<maxb> I killed it because it was getting shockingly slow
<maxb> huh, even bzr+ssh seems to have just stalled, too
<maxb> This is ridiculous
<maxb> I can now safely say that if I needed to branch launchpad afresh, I'm not sure I could, with it behaving the way it is
<lifeless> lfaraone: what bzr version ?
<lifeless> maxb: and yours ?
<maxb> lp:bzr/2.1
<lfaraone> lifeless: Bazaar (bzr) 2.0.2
<lifeless> lfaraone: 2.1 is a lot better at memory in theory ;)
<lifeless> maxb: C extensions built ?
<lfaraone> lifeless: well, I'm using what's in the repos.
<maxb> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> maxb: file a bug please
<maxb> So theory isn't being borne out in practice
<maxb> lifeless: I'm assuming that "make" in the tree will have done the right thing?
<maxb> It certainly looked like it did
<lifeless> maxb: make will build the extensions, yes.
<lifeless> maxb: if you have bzrlib/*.so numbering ~5 then it did
<maxb> I have 14
<lifeless> yeah thats fine
<maxb> um. Is it expected that I have time to go make a cup of coffee whilst 'bzr heads' runs on my ~/launchpad/lp-branches?
 * persia thinks it's the new bzr caffiene-level-check feature running in the background
<persia> (or would that be "check-caffiene-level" to match the naming convention?)
<lifeless> nothing is expected
<lifeless> but I doubt heads uses the fast apis available in 2.1 yet
<maxb> There's "fast" and there's "so slow the command might as well not exist" :-/
<lifeless> get an lsprof dump of it and file a bug; we can go from there
<lfaraone> hm. bazaar is still using 350~mb of ram in ssh+bzr transport mode.
<lfaraone> which isn't *as* terrible :)
<lifeless> it will be doing far fewer round trips too
<lifeless> server side processing is much more efficient
<persia> fewer round trips sounds lovely :)
<maxb> lfaraone: success yet? :-)
<lfaraone> maxb: "[#########\          ] 171815KB   556KB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream                       "
<maxb> mhm
<maxb> The protocol is annoyingly inefficient
<lfaraone> good news is it's only using 108m
<maxb> An entire devel repo is only 155MB of data
<lfaraone> maxb: uh, should I worry about "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/shipit/trunk/"."
<maxb> No, that bit's Canonical-proprietary
<lfaraone> maxb: now we're working! if only "make schema" were to work more quickly... :)
<zobi1> Yesterday, I created a Launchpad branch for our translations to be exported to. Then, I created an empty bazaar branch on my local machine (bzr init) and finally pushed it to Launchpad (bzr push --use-existing-dir lp:wiserearth). I expected the transltion files to be exported to this branch since I associated the two. I still have an empty branch. What step am I missing?
<lifeless> zobi1: you ran bzr init twice; don't do that for a single project
<lifeless> zobi1: 'init' makes something brand new, what you want is 'branch' - make a new branch of something you've already got
<zobi1> lifeless: I don't have anything I would like to put in. I would like to get an export of the translation files that are on Launchpad.
<lifeless> hmm, I'm not sure enough of the code bits here sorry
<zobi1> lifeless: when I set up the new branch on Launchpad as an export branch for the existing translation files on Launchpad, I expected the branch to be populated with those files. But for some reason that is not happening.
<wgrant> It only happens once a day, I believe.
<zobi1> For some reason the documentation assumes certain steps to be taken by the users, rather than walk you through.
<zobi1> wgrant: I set this up 2 days ago.
<zobi1> Anyway to find out what time of the day the export happens?
#launchpad 2010-02-13
<quentusrex> Anyone here able to offer some launchpad help?
<quentusrex> I'm having the problem of a launchpad built package not including .so's for some packages...
<lifeless> well thats going to be a packaging issue, not a launchpad issue
<lifeless> try #ubuntu-motu
<quentusrex> no it is not
<quentusrex> I can build the same package on any box
<quentusrex> other than on launchpad
<quentusrex> and it'll include the folders.
<wgrant> It is a bug in the package. Have you tried it in pbuilder or sbuild?
<quentusrex> but the packages build on launchpad don't include certain folders.
<quentusrex> wgrant, yes.
<quentusrex> they all include the files.
<wgrant> Link to the package?
<quentusrex> I would be glad to be proved wrong, if it will help me track down the issue.
<quentusrex> https://launchpad.net/~freeswitch-drivers/+archive/freeswitch-nightly-drivers/+packages
<quentusrex> but the only thing I see, is that the packages freeswitch-lua and freeswitch-perl and freeswitch-spidermonkey don't have any of the .so's that are suppose to be included
<quentusrex> where if I build them in pbuilder the files are there.
<wgrant> That's one very big tarball. Is there a reason that it is a native package?
<quentusrex> I've been working for months trying to split the package up,
<quentusrex> and get the software build process to allow for it to be placed in proper debian/ubuntu locations.
<wgrant> What should the problematic binaries contain? Do you have build logs for a good build?
<quentusrex> the files seem to be built
<quentusrex> just not copied.
<wgrant> Which files?
<quentusrex> for instance the file that should be: /opt/freeswitch/mod/mod_lua.so
<wgrant> I don't see that being built anywhere.
<quentusrex> This one is being build and copied: cidlookup.so
<wgrant> quentusrex: But that one appears to be installed into the main freeswitch binary.
<quentusrex> right
<quentusrex> and that is my issue
<quentusrex> any .so that isn't in the main freeswitch binary isn't being copied.
<wgrant> I cannot see mod_lua.so being built anywhere.
<quentusrex> doyou see mod_cidlookup.so being built?
<quentusrex> wgrant, I don't mean to sound hostile(if that is what it sounds like)
<wgrant> I do not. This log is insufficiently verbose.
<quentusrex> hmm
 * wgrant tries it locally.
<quentusrex> it might have something to do with the make -j 8 I added in there
<wgrant> That seems overly parallel.
<quentusrex> I have a 16 core build box
<quentusrex> and I didn't see a speed increase after 8
<quentusrex> but you are right, that is probably overly parallel for most cases.
<wgrant> quentusrex: You should respect the usual DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=n" option.
<quentusrex> hmm
<wgrant> That is set properly by the buildds, and means you don't have to hardcode bad values.
<quentusrex> how do I do that?
<wgrant> Good question.
<wgrant> Well, that ate slightly more RAM than I expected.
<wgrant> But Launchpad is not magical. It is somehow a bug in your package.
<quentusrex> ok
<quentusrex> wgrant, so you don't see the files built on your machine?
<wgrant> quentusrex: No, but only because it killed my machine so I killed the build.
<quentusrex> wgrant, how much ram did it use?
<quentusrex> a lot of the speech to text files take incredible amounts of ram to build.
<wgrant> quentusrex: I don't know.
<wgrant> Everything was thrashing too much. I couldn't get a shell.
<wgrant> I probably had at least a couple of gigabytes of RAM free to start with.
<quentusrex> yeah...
<quentusrex> that's what I've been dealing with :)
<quentusrex> wgrant, so far I've been able to reduce the resources required to build it
<quentusrex> and to break up the builds
<quentusrex> I remember when the tar file was 400MB
<bjsnider> is anything wrong with the ppa build system right now?
<lfaraone> bjsnider: other than being horribly, horribly backlogged?
<bjsnider> i just sent a package in that depends on quilt, and the i386 was fine, but the other two lost track of quilt
<wgrant> BjornT: "lost track of quilt"?
<wgrant> Er, bjsnider ^^
<bjsnider> lost track of it
<bjsnider> forgot to go out and get it
<bjsnider> did not install it
<bjsnider> and then the build fails with "oh, by the way dummy, i need quilt" but i told you to install quilt, so it ain't my fault
<bjsnider> it worked when i took quilt out of build-depends-indep and put it in build-depends
<wgrant> bjsnider: That's not surprising, since Build-Depends-Indep is only installed for arch-indep builds.
<wgrant> Hence the name.
<bjsnider> yeah, huh?
<wgrant> Hm?
<bjsnider> why would it be like that in debian
<wgrant> Is it?
<bjsnider> the dbg and dev packages are arch indep
<bjsnider> what is texlive-base-bin used for?
<bjsnider> could that be related to either the dbg or dev package?
<wgrant> The dbg package is very unlikely to be arch-indep.
<bjsnider> wait, i mean not dgb but -doc
<bjsnider> all of the arch0indep stuff is related to the doc package i'll bet
<wgrant> That is generally the case.
<wgrant> texlive-bin has quilt in Build-Depends.
<bjsnider> i'll bet the texlive packages have something to do with generating documentation
<lfaraone> doctormo: yeah, I brought that up in #ubuntu-motu but nobody replied, re bug 521263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521263 in groundcontrol "GC postinst should not modify configuration files owned by other packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521263
<doctormo> lfaraone: Hmm, what's the rules in debian?
<lfaraone> doctormo: see my followup in -motu.
<lfaraone> doctormo: would you mind giving http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/xdg a ping about adding PROJECTS to the spec?
<doctormo> I will ask, sure
<lamalex> does launchpadlib work asynchronously?
<wgrant> lamalex: No, but I think somebody tried to Twistedify it.
<lamalex> hrm, ok
<qubodup> hello
<qubodup> i cannot submit a bug report
<qubodup> also: #*&*%$
<qubodup> any clue what I should do?
<qubodup> the reason seems to be attached file
<phildini> can someone here answer a question about PPAs?
<wgrant> phildini: Sure. Ask away!
<phildini> can I use a karmic ppa with the lucid alpha?
<wgrant> phildini: It depends completely on the package.
<wgrant> You should ask the owner of the PPA.
<phildini> ah. fair enough.
<phildini> I'm trying to use the freenx-teams ppa, but there lucid package only inlcudes neatx and not freenx-server.unfortunately, neatx has close to zero documentation.
<phildini> additionally, I guess I could just try it and see what happens.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> If it's not going to work, it probably won't install.
<phildini> Thanks for the help, and I'll try and I'll try and remember to send a message of thanks to the free-nx team. their package works just fine on lucid!
<adiroiban> hi. is there a way to disable the mailinglist arhive
<adiroiban> or to make it private to team members?
<wgrant> adiroiban: Only if you make the whole team private.
<wgrant> (or you might be able to convince an admin to purge the archive)
<adiroiban> can I use private teams?
<adiroiban> or I must pay for that?
<wgrant> I don't know.
<wgrant> They do not make this obvious :/
<adiroiban> thanks. I guess I will have to purge the archive
<adiroiban> and use another server for the private team
<Halabund> Hello!
<Halabund> I was using Launchpad's translation feature for the first time, and I was wondering if it is possible to attach notes to specific translations of a project.  There might be special terms used in that project only, and it might not be clear how those should be translated.  It would be useful to have a guideline written, so that everybody uses the same translations for those terms.  I just...
<Halabund> ...fixed up a number of different translations of the same English term ...
<maxb> If you don't get an answer, bear in mind that this channel is often very quiet at the weekend. You might need to ask again during the week.
<Halabund> Hm. OK.
<Halabund> Also, why does downloading MO files take so veeeeery long?
<Halabund> Does it really take *that* long to generate them, or are they intentionally delayed so people don't overuse the service ... ?
 * persia very much doubts they are intentionally delayed
<Halabund> So does it really take 10+ minutes to generate the translation for ~600 strings ... ?
<persia> Potentially, at least for a given server load
 * persia is just guessing though
<Halabund> Another question: is it possible to simply remove a translation, without providing a new one?  I found a translation that is obviously wrong (due to a misunderstanding), but I don't really know how to translate it properly ...  Yet the current translation just causes confusion when seen in the UI.
<adiroiban> Halabund: just add an empty translation
<adiroiban> and the current one will be deleted
<Halabund> Ah, thanks :)
<Halabund> Well, I translated it as a longer explanation.  There's room since it's in a tooltip.  I don't think "cloze" has an equivalent in my language.
<Halabund> The previous translator wrote the equivalent of "Close", which is wrong
<Halabund> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloze
<adiroiban> Halabund: a 600 string MO and PO file export does not take 10 minutes ... maybe just 1 minute, but there is a single queue for exports
<Halabund> I got the mail 10 minutes ago
<Halabund> That's about half an hour
<Halabund> there must have been a high number of requests
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> in general I get the request in about 2 or 3 minutes
<adiroiban> AFAIK there is also a queue for sending emails
<Halabund> Whatever it is the computer needs to do to make those MO files, it should take longer for seconds with today's fast machines.  After all it's just some string juggling, or is it more complicated?
<Halabund> *shouldn't
<adiroiban> generating a single MO is not complicated
<Halabund> oh my goodness, how could I mess up that sentence so much grammatically ....
<adiroiban> but to generate a MO in Launchpad you will have to query a big database
<adiroiban> and wait in some processing queues
<adiroiban> in general, i get the export in less than 10 minutes
<Halabund> adiroiban, do you know the answer to my first question?  It it possible to attach notes to the translation of a project, in which guidelines, etc. could be agreed upon?  I found that the same term (used in a very specific meaning in this software) was translated in different ways by different people, resulting in inconsistencies
<adiroiban> Halabund: if you are the owner of the project
<Halabund> No, I'm not.
<adiroiban> you can add a description for each template
<Halabund> OK.
<adiroiban> but otherwise, no
<adiroiban> there is no whiteboard
<adiroiban> or a place for translators to leave public messages
<adiroiban> there are only general guidelines per language
<adiroiban> not per project
<Halabund> This project uses some very specific terms that are unlikely to be used in this sense in other places, so there are a few choices in translating :)
<Halabund> it doesn't matter much how exactly they're translated, but the translation should be consistent across the program
<adiroiban> Halabund: in this case it is best to inform the translators about the specific project needs
<adiroiban> what is the translation group used by this project?
<Halabund> adiroiban, I just went in and started to clean up & finish the translation, spontaneously ... since it was so easy.
<Halabund> As it was suggested in the project wiki
<Halabund> It's https://translations.launchpad.net/anki/
<Andre_Gondim> hi, I am member of Brazilian Council, and I need change de owner by one team, but I don't find the way, may someone give me tip?
<doctormo> lfaraone: Thanks for sending the email
<quentusrex> wgrant, it is confirmed
<quentusrex> Guys, I have found a bug during packaging that only happens when built on launchpad build servers.
<quentusrex> The bug is that large chunks of files are not built, or installed when built on launchpad.
<quentusrex> but there are no error messages
<maxb> quentusrex: In that case, could you file a bug containing enough informtion for someone else to reproduce it?
<quentusrex> maxb, I think I can
<quentusrex> Basically: if you build the package from source on any machine except launchpad, it works perfectly.
<quentusrex> if you build it on launchpad many files are missing, and even the freeswitch.install files that are named aren't copied.
<quentusrex> maxb, can you test it out?
<quentusrex> https://launchpad.net/~freeswitch-drivers/+archive/freeswitch-nightly-drivers/+packages
<quentusrex> any of the freeswitch 1.0.4 packages
<quentusrex> for hardy-lucid
<quentusrex> just pick one, they all are the same.
<maxb> quentusrex: Not right now, but if there's a bug I can read later tonight, I can probably give it a go
<quentusrex> maxb, where should I post the bug?
<jpds> quentusrex: What kinds of files are missing?
 * quentusrex is impressed. Second launchpad bug I found.
<quentusrex> jpds, a lot of .so files
<maxb> The 'soyuz' project is the package part of launchpad
<quentusrex> for instance the file that should be placed: /opt/freeswitch/mod/mod_lua.so
<quentusrex> from the freeswitch-lua package, that is built by the freeswitch source package.
<jpds> quentusrex: You might want to look into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/375643/ .
<geser> quentusrex: and building in a clean environment (like pbuilder) but not on LP works?
<geser> quentusrex: the buildds have no internet access so they can't download anything
<quentusrex> geser, I'm aware of the lack of internet access.
<quentusrex> I've compensated for that.
<quentusrex> jpds, hmm I thought that use to error out the build process. I'll check.
<quentusrex> interesting...
<quentusrex> because it failed to build celt, it just finished up building the rest
<jpds> quentusrex: You might also want to use a Debian compat version greater than 4?
<quentusrex> jpds, what do you mean?
<jpds> quentusrex: All the "dh_link: Compatibility levels before 5 are deprecated."
<jpds> ...errors.
 * maxb raises an eyebrow at quentusrex's "1.0.4+repack12"
<persia> Sometimes it takes a while to get the repack just right :)
<maxb> quentusrex: You say that mod_lua.so isn't being packaged.... it looks to me like it isn't even being built.
<quentusrex> maxb, Every time one of the required libs gets updated I had to repack the package
<quentusrex> and celt is under rapid development.
<maxb> Have you considered that packing dependencies into the orig tarball is perhaps not the right way to do it?
<maxb> quentusrex: So, about the mod_lua.so thing: could you check the build logs and see if you agree with me that the problem is that the .so file isn't even being built?
<quentusrex> maxb, yes. I believe so.
<maxb> This suggests the bug is in the freeswitch buildsystem, not anything in launchpad
<quentusrex> right.
<quentusrex> The bug it seems is in the freeswitch build system,
<quentusrex> that if it can't get the new library,
<quentusrex> it doesn't error out
<quentusrex> it just stops building the other features.
<quentusrex> So on every other machine it build just fine, but due to the lack of internet on launchpad it would 'not error out like it should'
<quentusrex> thanks jpds for finding that error message.
<maxb> Build systems that fetch stuff over the network are build-time are broken by definition, IMO
<Pici> 30
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is  dput still broken?, i wanna contribute some new packages but i cant upload a 25k package!!!
<maxb> explain what you mean by broken?
#launchpad 2010-02-14
<gregcoit> hi all.  if I want to branch just a part of a trunk, is that possible?
<MTecknology> KangOl: ({)
<MTecknology> KangOl: wrong person - orry
<magcius> If I register a VCS import to mirror, is there a way to use bzr to push back upstream?
<magcius> Because otherwise VCS imports seem kind of useless
<MTecknology> magcius: they're primarily used so you can pull the branch and deal with it using bzr; upstream accepts patches in whatever way they feel appropriate
<magcius> eek
<MTecknology> magcius: the thing I like about vcs imports is that it doesn't matter what version control system they use (it matters some due to limitations right now), you just do bzr pull and you have latest
<MTecknology> cvs, svn, or git
<magcius> MTecknology, yeah, well I primarily use git.
<MTecknology> magcius: if you like git and you're working close with upstream, you may as well jsut pull their git branch
<MTecknology> use git to interact unless you really hate git
<magcius> MTecknology, no, I'm trying to use a third-party project that uses SVN.
<magcius> And they have a bzr mirror on Launchpad
<MTecknology> svn isn't too bad
<magcius> I can't stand it.
<magcius> I try to merge, it tries to compute and talk with the server for 35-40 minutes before it fails.
<MTecknology> ya, a merge in bzr, you can generate a diff to send upstream
<MTecknology> bzr diff > patch.diff
<MTecknology> doesn't matter what they use, diff is universal :)
<wgrant> magcius: If it's a new Subversion import, you can push back to svn.
<persia> Well, not really, but patch understands just about all the formats.
<magcius> wgrant, from bzr?
<wgrant> magcius: Yes.
<magcius> wgrant, nice nice.
<magcius> wgrant, what username will it try to use?
<wgrant> magcius: You will tell it.
<magcius> wgrant, alright
<micahg> what are the grounds for banning an abusive user?
<wgrant> I'm not sure that there are strict well-defined guidelines.
 * micahg has a user making unprovoked  personal attacks in bugs
<wgrant> That probably counts, if they've been warned.
<micahg> idk if the user has been warned, this happened this evening
<micahg> I posted a link to the CoC in 3 bugs as the user's tone was not in line with the Coc
<persia> Somehow attaching a patch ended up happening *twice* for bug #519427.  I'm having huge latency issues with my browser right now, but I wouldn't have expected this behaviour.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519427 in rng-tools "fails to start using TPM device as rng" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519427
<persia> Is this likely to be a bug, or just me having browser issues?
<wgrant> They were added almost a minute apart, and with different input, so it's probably an issue on your end.
<crimsun> OOPS-1506EA140
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1506EA140
<crimsun> (retry was successful)
<sebner> wgrant: dpkg is now fixed. What needs to be done until the build machines are fixed too?
<wgrant> sebner: cjwatson (or similar) need to backport that dpkg (or patch) to hardy-cat.
<Halabund> When translating using Launchpad, are there any tricks for finding pieces of strings more easily?  E.g. I see something in the UI, how can I find it, apart from explicit search using the top right search box?  Is there perhaps a way to restrict the search to certain source files?
<Halabund> Or perhaps is there a case sensitive search?
<KangOl> bazaar.launchpad.net give me a "Internal Server Error" :/
<reza> Hi, I have a .po of elgg software file. I want to upload it, Where can I upload that ?
<Halabund> It would be helpful to be able to see not just one, but several other languages while translating.
<rioch> I'm ready to make a release for my project. The code in my trunk (and only) branch is up to date. I have some questions. What do I do now? Do I select 'create release from milestone'? What does that do? Do I need to upload files directly (e.g. a source dist) or does that happen automatically?
<rioch> is anyone around?
<rioch> I want to create a new series, but am not sure what branch to use.
<rioch> Should each series have it's own branch? Please help.
<thrashold> How do you anonymously checkout something from a launchpad bzr repo?
<rioch> thrashold: bzr branch lp:<name of branch>
<rioch> thrashold: the trunk is the same name as the project name
<rioch> e.g. bzr branch lp:pumped (my project)
<thrashold> Oh, the notice that I wasn't logged in wasn't an error, I see.
<thrashold> Thanks
<RenatoSilva> Can anyone please remove the automatic branch linking when the branch is trunk?
<RenatoSilva> if a bug has no branch linked, that means it was fixed in trunk
<RenatoSilva> or that you should add the separate branch in the bug
<maxb> By 'trunk' you mean the development focus?
<maxb> I don't think that should happen. If a bug has no branch linked, it may not have a fix in launchpad at all
<askhl_> I can't use 'apt-get source' to get the source from my PPA.  Is there anything I can do to make this possible?
<andrea-bs> askhl_: have you added the "deb-src" line to your sources.list?
<askhl_> andrea-bs, maybe I haven't!  Let me check
<askhl_> Ah, that *is* obviously the problem.  Thank you andrea-bs
<RenatoSilva> maxb: if a bug has no branch linked, it's implicit that it was fixed in trunk
<RenatoSilva> maxb: you don't tell a bug has a fix by linking branches, but by setting the status as FixCommitted
<RenatoSilva> well the suggestion was made
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<_Groo_> dput is still broken? i cant upload anything to ppa, ence i can contribute with new packages :( in this case, kx11grab and skrooge
<_Groo_> a 65k package cant even complete, total fail :P
<maxb> groo_: No, dput is not broken.
<magcius> Is a hosted wiki feature in the works for 4.0?
<maxb> It's oft talked about but I've not heard anything about it being actually planned. But, you're unlikely to find anyone official around on a weekend to ask for certain.
<groo_> maxb: i cant upload anything since launchpad was forced to delete a lot of stuff.. the upload ratio went to a crawl since..
<groo_> maxb: like 0.5kb/sec
<groo_> anyone responsible for the ppa.launchpad.net network around here? im having bottleneck problems
<thumper> groo_: ask a question on the soyuz project
<thumper> groo_: the soyuz guys are all in european time
<groo_> thumper: what channel is the soyuz
<magcius> groo_, ask on Launchpad Answers
<thumper> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion
<thumper> groo_: ^^
<groo_> thumper: thanks
<groo_> thumper: can i manually upload to ppa using ncftp?
<thumper> groo_: I have absolutely no idea
<groo_> thumper: or make dput use other ftp client
<groo_> thumper: ok thanks
<persia> manual uploads should work just fine, although it will require significantly greater attention to detail than usual.  upload the .changes file *LAST*.
<Lord-Readman> Mez, you here?
<Lord-Readman> this is urgent
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: is it something anyone else can help you with?
<Lord-Readman> immediate removal of a certain translator from our team
<Lord-Readman> https://launchpad.net/~tomasz-chabowski-googlemail/
<Lord-Readman> from English (United Kingdom)
<Lord-Readman> he is suggesting and approving american english spellings
<Lord-Readman> I have just spent the last 30mins cleaning up wrong translations
<Lord-Readman> and hes just on a role of making more errors
<Lord-Readman> I sent examples to mez using launchpad contact
<Lord-Readman> translating color as color instead of colour, and memorize as memorize instead of memorise
<MTecknology> it's 21:35 in Mez tim; it's possible he took off for the night
<Lord-Readman> hopefully not
<poolie> spm: can you help with this ^^
<Lord-Readman> as this user is wreaking more by the second
<MTecknology> I'm noticing that the UK Translators team is open
<Lord-Readman> MTecknology, do you have any control to temp block the user
<MTecknology> no
<Lord-Readman> I may as well quit then, no point myself spending hours of effort on something for anyone to just come in and wreak it.
<MTecknology> just use patience
<Lord-Readman> but he has done over 200 translations already
<MTecknology> if they can freely join and approve bad translations, then there's a problem...
<Lord-Readman> just copy paste
<Lord-Readman> all wrong
<Lord-Readman> is there a way to see exactly what a user has done
<Lord-Readman> so this can be cleared up
<MTecknology> poolie: are you familiar with translations?
<poolie> not very
<poolie> i just know spm can do emergency operations like that
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: I think you should be able to grab all current translations, then keep that around
<Lord-Readman> is spm around?
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> There's also ianto that you could talk to but they're not around either
<Lord-Readman> Well i sent a message to the guy telling him to stop
<Lord-Readman> and he is still at it
<maxb> mwhudson: are there any losas around at this time?
<Lord-Readman> it will take days to fix
<mwhudson> maxb: no :(
<mwhudson> Lord-Readman: i have the vague idea that it is possible to remove translations by a particular user
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: the problem here is that ~ubuntu-l10n-en-gb should be a moderated team
<Lord-Readman> it was when I joined
<Lord-Readman> need mez quickly
<Lord-Readman> mwhudson, I really hope so
<Lord-Readman> so who are the admins I need to see about fixing this?
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: either Mez or ianto should make the team moderated, remove the user from the team, then go to answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and request any translations by that user be removed
<Lord-Readman> I am doing it manually now
<Lord-Readman> he seems to have paused
<MTecknology> I sent him a message earlier
<MTecknology> it's most likely just a user that thought they were doing good
<thumper> Lord-Readman, MTecknology: spm should be online shortly I think
<thumper> MTecknology: I agree, most mistakes are not malicious
<Lord-Readman> nope, I but there are ALOT, and it is clear he has no understanding of British English
<Lord-Readman> center to centre, gray to grey, color to colour
<Lord-Readman> and is just causing harm and NO good
<Lord-Readman> which is not the Ubuntu spirit
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: nah - the ubuntu spirit is humanity toward others; accidentally causing problems happens
<Lord-Readman> we'll now I can't go to bed
<Lord-Readman> as he has started translating again
<Lord-Readman> and can copy paste faster than I can read
<thumper> Lord-Readman: which user?
<jpds> spm: https://launchpad.net/~tomasz-chabowski-googlemail/
<Lord-Readman> https://translations.launchpad.net/~tomasz-chabowski-googlemail/
<jpds> Err, thumper ^--.
<Lord-Readman> I am on the +activity cleaning up the many mistakes
<lifeless> thumper: CHR can disable
<lifeless> thumper: e.g. you
<thumper> lifeless: do you know how? cause I don't
<lifeless> thumper: look at their account page ;)
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: uhm colour is received english
<MTecknology> no, the servers
<thumper> oh yeah
<MTecknology> *wrong chan
<thumper> Lord-Readman: user suspended
<Lord-Readman> great
<Lord-Readman> I will fix it all unless someone can just remove all his translations
<thumper> I can't do anything with translations, perhaps spm can
<thumper> Lord-Readman: perhaps ask a question on the rosetta project
<thumper> Lord-Readman: that way it can be tracked
<lifeless> Lord-Readman: I don't understand why changing color to colour is bad
<lifeless> for en-gb
<Lord-Readman> no lifeless
<lifeless> it would certainly be appropriate for en-au
<Lord-Readman> he did color and copied it to color
<Lord-Readman> NOT changing it to colour
<lifeless> oh
<Lord-Readman> he didnt change anything
<thumper> hmm..
<lifeless> yes thats bad ;)
<Lord-Readman> just copy pasted
<Lord-Readman> he left center as center instead of changing it to centre
<Lord-Readman> etc
<lifeless> are his translations being marked fuzzy ?
<lifeless> perhaps one thing that could be done is a 'mark fuzzy' update to the db - but ask a question on rosetta for sure.
<Lord-Readman> just remove them all and politely tell him we can translate our own language and he can freely translate English to Polish by all means
<Lord-Readman> so who removed him and what shall I now tell mez?
<Lord-Readman> to lock the team again?
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: Mez can catch up on the backlog here and he'll know what to do
<Lord-Readman> Well I have around 200 more translations he made to check
<Lord-Readman> then its all sorted
<thumper> Lord-Readman: I suspended his launchpad account
<thumper> Lord-Readman: you should tell Mez to remove him from the team (probably needs to have his account reactivated)
<MTecknology> thumper: at least they only joined one team and were only involved in one activity
<thumper> Lord-Readman: we can probably get a losa to do all that
<thumper> Lord-Readman: perhaps you should consider making the translation team restricted?
<thumper> Lord-Readman: and have more than one admin for the team to allow others to act as well
<Lord-Readman> I do not have the authority to do so
<thumper> Lord-Readman: well, tell mez to do so
<Lord-Readman> well if mez would like me to help out I certainly would
<MTecknology> The other admin of the team is ianto
<Lord-Readman> All fixed
<Lord-Readman> thats an hour and a half I could have spent doing translations myself
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: just need to relax :)
<MTecknology> things happen, they were most likely trying to help but didn't know what they were doing
<Lord-Readman> I suppose, I sent a PM to mez saying that if I can be a moderator to help him out I gladly will.
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: I do wish they responded to my request so we could handle it without admin intervention in here
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: btw - this may be a nice read for you - http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml
<Lord-Readman> I know, it wastes everyone's time, I apologise for the combined time wasted by the user, but many thanks for getting it resolved.
<Lord-Readman> I will take a read
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: also, you should look into doing a few extra things and try out becomming an ubuntu member
<Lord-Readman> Someone showed me Ubuntu, I now use ubuntu, I show others ubuntu, and reading things like "dialog box" instead of "dialogue box" (enUS instead of enGB) annoyed me, So i wanted to help out, thus have done over 40k strings so far and Lucid only has 30k to go. (easily doable before the release)
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: that's awesome
<Lord-Readman> If I can help out in other areas I would, but I am not a programmer, translating into enGB is the one big thing I can do at the moment
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: btw - April 14th - last to do translations
<Lord-Readman> 1000 aday is no problem
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: on April 15th the last import for Lucid will take place
<Lord-Readman> I plan on seeing it 99-100% done on the 15th of March
<MTecknology> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<MTecknology> You should apply for ubuntu membership after this release
<Lord-Readman> What are the benefits of Ubuntu membership?
<MTecknology> ubottu: membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: that page, then follow the last link
<MTecknology> there's a section "Benefits of Membership"
<Lord-Readman> I will maybe look into that, but after I have got my language translated, that more important
<Lord-Readman> I think I will try get it all done by beta1
<Lord-Readman> as others are doing them aswell
<MTecknology> that's a lot of translations - would be impressive
<MTecknology> I need to run out to a site to fix a router that's down....
<MTecknology> ttyl
<MTecknology> good luck
<MTecknology> Lord-Readman: just need to remember- the spirit of ubuntu- friendly, helpful, welcoming, foregiving
<wgrant> persia: The order of upload shouldn't actually matter to Soyuz.
<persia> wgrant: Really?  I thought it periodically scanned and sent failure if it found a .changes file with unsatisfied dependencies.
<wgrant> persia: No. That's how traditional systems do it, but Soyuz transparently creates a new directory for each upload and moves it into the search path only when the upload session terminates.
<persia> wgrant: So in the case where uploads are breaking repeatedly, it's not actually possible to use some arbitrary resuming ftp-client to push stuff?
<lifeless> persia: no
<persia> Oh well.
<geser> wgrant: do you know by chance if gina (?, the script that updates the LP Debian "mirror") has currently any issues?
<poolie> heh, trying to revoke any oauth keys give 'permission denied'
<geser> poolie: known bug
<poolie> yep, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/511567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 511567 in launchpad-foundations "Can't remove authorised oauth tokens" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> persia: It all has to be in the one FTP connection.
<wgrant> geser: Any particular packages?
<wgrant> Some will be failing due to bugs in the currently installed version of dpkg, but it shouldn't be many.
<geser> wgrant: clxclient
<geser> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/clxclient lists 3.6.1-1 while the PTS page for it lists 3.6.1-1.1 uploaded on 2010-02-05
<geser> it's also a v1 package
<wgrant> I can't see any reason that it would be failing, and it's a package-specific failure.
<wgrant> So it'll need somebody with log access.
<geser> ok, thanks anyway
#launchpad 2011-02-07
<thumper> wgrant or StevenK should though
<wgrant> Raydiation: Yes, it does.
<wgrant> Raydiation: There is no feedback. But it should be generated before the first packages are published, so there's probably not much point notifying users about it.
<Raydiation> hm, i get: Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint
<Raydiation> when trying to do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bernhard-posselt/laudio-ppa
<lifeless> wgrant: is it trigger on create, or on upoad ?
<Raydiation> ive uploaded a gpg key a year ago
<wgrant> lifeless: On upload.
<wgrant> Since many people create PPAs and then never upload anything.
<Raydiation> my package was signed by it
<wgrant> That key should have been created 20 minutes ago. Let me check the log.
<Raydiation> on debuild -S
<wgrant> Raydiation: This is a different key.
<wgrant> One that only Launchpad possesses
<Raydiation> wgrant: so it gets double signed?
<wgrant> Raydiation: You sign the source upload. Launchpad signs the full repository, including the binaries and source.
<Raydiation> ah k
<wgrant> The key is there now.
<wgrant> Not quite sure why it took so long.
<Raydiation> wgrant: ty :)
<Raydiation> hehe error handling request: http://bit.ly/hJyJiy
<wgrant> Keyserver replication lag :(
<Raydiation> wgrant: does apt-add-key get the stuff from somewhere else? keys are up but im still getting sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bernhard-posselt/laudio-ppa
<Raydiation> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~bernhard-posselt/+archive/laudio-ppa
<Raydiation> isnt the fingerprint already on the bottom?
<wgrant> Raydiation: You may be running into a caching issue. Anonymous views are cached, authenticated ones are not. I guess your browser is authenticated.
<Raydiation> ah k :)
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<benji> oh, its in the topic
<Raydiation> i just discovered a tiny error for my debian prerm script and uploaded the new build under the same version to my ppa, will this work?
<Raydiation> or do i have to set a new version?
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990
<Raydiation> bigjools: ty
<Raydiation> btw launchpad is great, publishing packages for ubuntu has become ease (once youve fought your way through debian packaging)
<bigjools> Raydiation: glad to hear it, hope you enjoy using it
<DJKorbit> hi
<DJKorbit> i can't get unity from bzr
<DJKorbit> hrocha@hrocha-laptop:~/projects$ bzr branch lp:unity
<DJKorbit> Permission denied (publickey).
<DJKorbit> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<DJKorbit> i'm getting that error
<DJKorbit> and i've just added my public key to launchpad as a guy in #ayatana told me
<DJKorbit> any ideas?
<DJKorbit> i've fixed the problem, thanks
<effie-jayx> hello all
<effie-jayx> what is the best way to package as a daily deb via a source in a git repository?
<effie-jayx> should I do a bzr branch that regurlarly import from that git branch?
<jelmer> effie-jayx: you can have launchpad do an import regularly
<maxb> effie-jayx: Launchpad can regularly import from git into bzr for you. https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<effie-jayx> I would import the code to a new bzr branch then create the ppa recipe...
<effie-jayx> sounds cool
<effie-jayx> thanks
<effie-jayx> is there a way to import code from branches other than HEAD - Main in GIT?
<maxb> effie-jayx: Unfortunately, not yet. It's waiting on bzr-git implementing an URL scheme for addressing branches within a git repository
<maxb> jelmer: What is the current status on that? ^
<jelmer> maxb: finishing colocated branches is on my todo list
<jelmer> the relatively short term one
<doctormo> Are there any vala or c bindings for the launchpad api?
<StevenK> doctormo: Not that I'm aware of .
<doctormo> StevenK: Bummer, stuck with python or junking launchpad support...
<lifeless> doctormo: theres java and .net
<StevenK> CPython? :-)
<lifeless> doctormo: should be pretty straight forward with liboauth and libjson & libcurl to write a client
<doctormo> lifeless: Two of the worst languages even to come out of the human soul. great ;-)
<StevenK> doctormo: Sadly, lifeless has a soft spot for Java.
<lifeless> you could write a wadl compiler for C if you liked, that might be pretty nice.
<lifeless> this has nothing to do with my soft spots, and everything to do with what already exists
 * StevenK smirks.
<doctormo> StevenK: It's amazing that you can go from c to python/java/C#/vala and not the other way round... bit sad.
<lifeless> doctormo: huh, you can call python from C trivially
<lifeless> doctormo: I assumed you had some aesthetic reason for not doing that.
<doctormo> No, just ignorance.
<lifeless> oh, well - you embed an interpreter
<lifeless> generally you'd give it a thread of its own
<wgrant> doctormo: How much of the LP API do you use?
<lifeless> and when you need to call into it you grab the GIL, then ask it to evaluate stuff etc
<lifeless> plenty of docs on python.org
<doctormo> wgrant: auth, bugs, projects, users, groups, code
<wgrant> Many applications just need a couple of method calls, which are probably better done without something like launchpadlib.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> GC?
<doctormo> wgrant: nice guess
<lifeless> doctormo: so why are you moving to C? [and how are you solving the equal compatibility bzr integration question]
<doctormo> lifeless: I'm not moving to C, I'm testing vala support for various functionalities I might need.
<lifeless> ah, ok
<doctormo> Python is a pain in the backside and slow. it would be helpful to use threading in vala.
<lifeless> you should be able to pass a python callback in as a gclosure an have that work.
<lifeless> doctormo: I'm surprised that gc is running into /python/ performance limits
<StevenK> Oh no, doctormo said the magic words ...
<lifeless> it seems like an ideal use case for python
<doctormo> lifeless: I'm not sure it is python's fault. I get the feeling that gtk+bzr+http+crappy threading is asking for trouble.
#launchpad 2011-02-08
<poolie> doctormo, launchpadlib is pretty shallow
<poolie> basically what robert said: " should be pretty straight forward with liboauth and libjson & libcurl to write a client"
<doctormo> poolie: Would it be dynamic or would it have to shadow the api?
<poolie> what do you mean?
<poolie> orthogonally, when you say 'python is slow' i'd like to know which bits in particular
<poolie> it certainly can be slow
<poolie> but wrt talking to launchpad, the network is almost certainly going to be the slow bit, not the python
<doctormo> poolie: The network is the slow bit, python just gets slow when your starting apps. The rest is fairly ok.
<doctormo> poolie: Did the launchpad guys figure our their indexing/searching issues for bugs?
<poolie> load time is annoying in bzr
<poolie> i'm surprised it shows up for a gui
<doctormo> poolie: I don't understand
<poolie> " python just gets slow when your starting apps" -- i'm surprised that it's noticeable starting a gui
<poolie> 500ms for a command-line thing shows up; for launching a gui i think it would not be noticeable
<poolie> or is it much more?
<doctormo> poolie: I think it's the part where gc 1.x has to re-authenticate each time your press a button that agrivates users.
<doctormo> the most*
<doctormo> And that's all due to threading issues with gnome
<doctormo> So I'm trying to look at the problem from new angles.
<poolie> doctormo, wow, that certainly sounds like it would suck
 * poolie is curious about the bug
<lifeless> doctormo: we're still gathering feedback
<lifeless> doctormo: on the technical side, we can clearly go and implement something to make substring matching work - e.g. wildspeed/pg_trg etc.
<lifeless> doctormo: long term we're going to implement lucene, but  the big question is whether the current search rule /makes/ sense: and theres considerable evidence that it doesn't
<doctormo> lifeless: Yes, at the moment it's nonsensicle to hammer  your server.
<doctormo> lifeless: Although I'm curious as to why your going for the java lucene instead of the python ready xapian.
<lifeless> doctormo: lucandra
<lifeless> doctormo: we have 250GB of content to index
<lifeless> doctormo: and enough load to keep 32 cores busy - today.
<lifeless> doctormo: thats db only, ignoring front end, ppa, imports etc.
<doctormo> lifeless: They're both comparable for speed/size. Lucandra looks like Solr, so still java based.
<lifeless> doctormo: right, and pysolr is the client we'd use.
<doctormo> Fair enough
<doctormo> I had to hack Solr to get it to do what I wanted, but perhaps it'll be good for your data sets.
<lifeless> doctormo: final selection hasn't been done but:
<lifeless>  - u1 are moving on cassandra
<lifeless>  - xapian has no clustering story that I'm aware of
<lifeless>  - and I know we need multiple machines capacity from day one
<doctormo> -1 for 'story' buzzword
<lifeless> shrug
<doctormo> lifeless: But yes, Xapian isn't threadsafe and has harsh write locks.
<doctormo> lifeless: If you want, I can peer review your search and index filters and parser configuration. Assumign you're writing one for multiple fields?
<lifeless> doctormo: we'll be starting search work late 2011 I suspect
<lifeless> doctormo: current search is sql queries + tsearch2
<doctormo> lifeless: I'll let you know if I get hit by a bus then in the meantime ;-)
<lifeless> thanks :)
<doctormo> SQL search, yum.
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys i have a quick ppa question. is it possible to upload a .deb file directly to a ppa?
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> source only
<eagles0513875|2> :-/ ok
<eagles0513875|2> what would i need to do to upload a package to my ppa
<bigjools> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<fta2> oh my, lp once again ate all my translations :P
<dpm> :(
<fta2> dpm, it's with a feedback loop, (i'm re-injecting the strings at each cycle), yet they still disappeared. maybe the next cycle will be ok. if not, i give up.
<fta2> dpm, btw, i'm now able to land upstream (almost) everything for new langs. look at gl/eu/ug: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<ahasenack> hi, can someone delete this spam comment? https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape-client/+bug/522668/comments/8
<ahasenack> losa: ^^^
<mthaddon> ahasenack: done
<ahasenack> mthaddon: thanks
<tumbleweed> and another: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rbot/+bug/604102/comments/5
<cjwatson> I'm getting bizarre errors when trying to run 'bzr up' on LP-hosted branches: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564441/
<cjwatson> does anyone know what might be going on here?
<cjwatson> (AFAIK I don't have stale processes talking to that branch, and 'bzr break-lock' doesn't help)
<cjwatson> I don't think it's all branches though; I committed stuff to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/netcfg/ubuntu earlier with no problem.  But lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu has the same problem.
<maxb> cjwatson: Have you tried breaking the lock? Does the problem re-occur? Are you able to state what operation left the lock behind?
<cjwatson> maxb: I have tried breaking the lock and it reoccurs
<cjwatson> maxb: the lock is very recent, as you can see in the log; AFAIK it must be being created during that same 'bzr up' itself
<maxb> Hm, that's pretty weird
<maxb> What bzr version, ooi? Also, those ImportWarnings suggest *something* is broken, though it's a bit of a long shot to suggest that they are related
<cjwatson> maxb: up-to-date natty; bzr 2.3.0~beta5-1
 * maxb fires up natty netbook to check for getting the same ImportWarnings or not
<maxb> grr, is fscking
<maxb> cjohnston: ahahaha, I had a hunch, and it was right!
<maxb> oops
<maxb> cjwatson:
<maxb> The problem is the URL-encoded ~ character in your branch path
<maxb> Something in bzr must be comparing URLs as strings, and getting it wrong where non-canonical forms are used
<maxb> However, my natty installation doesn't get those ImportWarnings, so something else is broken on yours
<fta2> (no such warning here either)
<cjwatson> maxb: it's been continuously upgraded, probably some python problem; I doubt it's relevant to this
<cjwatson> maxb: so should I just rebind and let bzr recompute the branch path?
<cjwatson> this has worked for ages
<maxb> Yes (or just hack .bzr/branch/branch.conf)
<maxb> It's clearly a bzr bug. it would be interesting to discover what broke it
<cjwatson> OK, that successfully works around the problem, thanks, but bzr put this there in the first place so I imagine you'll get more reports
<cjwatson> Out of 1029 .bzr/branch/branch.conf files on my system, 251 contain the string %7E
 * cjwatson applies sed
<jdstrand> hey. when I try to do 'bzr update' on my bound branch of lp:ubuntu-qa-tools, I get:
<jdstrand> $ bzr update
<jdstrand> Unable to obtain lock  held by jdstrand@bazaar.launchpad.net
<jdstrand> at crowberry [process #29404], acquired 9 seconds ago.
<jdstrand> See "bzr help break-lock" for more.
<jdstrand> bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock "(remote lock)": bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/
<jdstrand> if I do 'break-lock' and try again, I get the same thing
<jdstrand> I had someone else try it as well, and they have the same problem
<jdstrand> I'm on natty, and not sure if this is a bzr problem or launchpad problem
<fta> jdstrand, an hour ago, cjwatson reported something similar (here)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: 'bzr bind lp:ubuntu-qa-tools' to fix up
<cjwatson> jdstrand: apparently something is getting confused by URL-encoding
<cjwatson> and rebinding (or sed -i 's/%7E/~/g' .bzr/branch/branch.conf) works around that
<fta> but i'm not seeing this (yet?) on my hundreds of active branches
<fta> i have a bunch of %7E too
<cjwatson> fta: it was 251 out of 1029 for me, so it may depend on the version of bzr that bound them?
<fta> cjohnston, ok, i guess i know the workaround now, in case i hit this in the coming days :)
<jdstrand> huh
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjohnston> uggh
<ChogyDan> I accidentally misversioned an upload to high to my ppa.  I deleted, and it still won't accept a fixed upload.  Will launchpad eventually recognize that the other upload is deleted, and accept the new upload?
<maxb> ChogyDan: I believe it's supposed to accept lower versions if the higher has been deleted (but never duplicate versions with something already uploaded, even if they are deleted)
<ChogyDan> maxb: I suppose I have to keep waiting till the delete takes affect
<leonardr> benji, i would like the ability to use python-keyring to remove a password from the keyring. is this a feasible addition?
<leonardr> i find myself frequently removing passwords by hand so that i can test launchpadlib
<benji> leonardr: it should be; I think all the available backends have the ability to remove passwords
<benji> it might be easier for you to write a little utility script that would just do what you want for your testing needs
<leonardr> maybe so
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> I've some trouble to push some branches (software-center ones and oneconf particularly) since the last hour
<didrocks> is there a known bzr hosting issue?
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzr/+recipe/bzr-dbus-daily  <--- "Not allowed here" for me!   Can someone with superpowers (registry admin?) take a look and figure out what private object is bogusly leaking into that page?
<maxb> sinzui: bing, since you're in the topic :-)
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> maxb, I can see the page so I may be able to help
<dpm> just to confirm what didrocks experienced, I had the same problem earlier on today (I could not push a branch)
<didrocks> sinzui: ok, seems you miss my message ^^
<maxb> didrocks, dpm: What was the nature of the failures? Do you have an error message?
<didrocks> maxb: it's just stucking when pushing
<sinzui> didrocks: I know of may failures, but no operational issues at this time
<didrocks> like if the connexion had some issue
<didrocks>      2kB     0kB/s /
<didrocks> my I can ssh to even canonical servers without any issue, doesn't seem to be my connexion
<didrocks> so now, I can't even bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/oneconf/trunk/
<sinzui> maxb: can you see this https://code.launchpad.net/~jelmer/+archive/bzr-dailies
<didrocks> the command runs and stucked
<dpm> same here on bzr push lp:~dpm/po2xpi/lucid-mozilla-upstream-locales
 * sinzui thinks deleted archives break daily builds
<maxb> sinzui: no, I can't
<sinzui> max okay I will look for a bug on this.
<didrocks> Write failed: Broken pipe  -> this time on bzr break-lock
<maxb> hmm, so we can probably work around this by asking jelmer to request enough builds of the recipe that any reference to his old archive falls out of the top 5 :-)
<sinzui> maxb: I was thinking the same. We need two more requests
<sinzui> maxb: Or I cross my finders and toes and make you a member of ~registry
<maxb> sinzui: heh. Well, it would come in useful for setting vcs-imports dev focus branches :-)
<sinzui> maxb: I will as for forgiveness. Since you have more experience than the Ubuntu council members on the team, I will assume the ~registry team will want a rule permit cases such as yourself
<maxb> sinzui: I have no problem with waiting, if you'd like to ask for permission instead.
<didrocks> ok, ssh people.canonical.com is also having issues now
<didrocks> dpm: same for you?
<sinzui> maxb: We have made people temporary members in the past. You are a temporary member now. I will discuss the issue with the Lp team
<sinzui> didrocks: I will create a quick fork of the SC branch to see what happen when I push
<didrocks> sinzui: thanks
<maxb> oh. It would appear that ~registry isn't the magic bit that lets you see it, then
<didrocks> sinzui: sometimes I can connect, slowly…
<didrocks> I have also some evo issue sometimes to connect to IMAP, seems all to be related to the DC connection
<didrocks> all the rest is fine on my connexion. I can ssh on my own servers reliably, listen to radio/see online video
<dpm> didrocks, p.ubuntu.com was slow for me as well, but I gave up thinking they were networking issues on my side
<didrocks> dpm: maybe not, see ^^
<dpm> hm, I see
<dpm> let me try the earlier push again...
<cjwatson> didrocks,dpm: the problem is apparently that something doesn't like URL-encoding in .bzr/branch/branch.conf
<cjwatson> replace %7E with ~ in that file in your branch and it should work
<cjwatson> oh, wait, I'm misreading, sorry
<cjwatson> that problem doesn't explain a hang on push
<didrocks> cjwatson: I have ~ in it, not %7E there
<didrocks> ok, was able to push this time
<didrocks> will tell if the ssh connexion is still flacky there (and will try a network cable tomorrow to ensure)
<didrocks> time for dinner, see you :)
<didrocks> (and thanks!)
<kim0> Trying to branch anything results in the following error
<kim0> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Bad status line received
<kim0> Is that a known issue
<sinzui> kim0: what was your command that returned that error?
<kim0> bzr branch lp:cloud-init
 * sinzui tries
<sinzui> kim0: It works for me what do you get when you run `bzr launchpad-login`
<kim0> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: curl connection error (Proxy CONNECT aborted)
<kim0> hmm I think it's an issue on my side then
<sinzui> kim0: possibly. I expected to see your Launchpad Id which I think is "kim0" and I see that profile as ssh keys registered
<kim0> sinzui: nah, it seems I had a proxy defined .. that's it
<kim0> sinzui: thnx, it's all good now
<sinzui> okay
<jwal> jelmer: Hi, are you the jelmer I have been discussing bzr recipe build version numbers with?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/685571
<Raydiation> hm im getting: laudio_0.4-1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.4-1 <= 0.4-beta10-1
<wgrant> Raydiation: 0.4-beta10 > 0.4-1. You probably wanted to use 0.4~beta10, as '~' < ''.
<Raydiation> oh :/
<Raydiation> can i delete packages from launchpad?
<wgrant> You can, but that doesn't help the people who have already downloaded it.
<wgrant> apt will see that the new version is older, and not try to upgrade it.
<jelmer> jwal: hi
<jelmer> jwal: most probably
<jwal> So, any ideas what could be done to fix the bug?  How do you think we might allow dependencies to be installed to help derive the "upstream" version number?
<jelmer> jwal: to be honest, I don't have any good ideas that don't add a lot of complexity to the system
<jelmer> jwal: I guess one of the options would be to just provide a reasonable set of dependencies by default and hope that's sufficient for the user to write a script that produces the upstream version string
<jelmer> or perhaps we could require that certain tags be set
<jwal> tags?
<jelmer> yes, bzr tags in the upstream branch
<jwal> Have you considered whether substvars might help?
<jwal> i.e. allowing debian/rules to make the version number
<jelmer> jwal: that doesn't work, as debian/rules doesn't get executed when we build the source package
<jwal> Ok
<jwal> So there aren't any existing hooks when building a source package?
<jelmer> jwal: no - all the information we have about building a source package is in the recipe
<jwal> jelmer: In your original bug report, you mention a script that prints the version number to stdout as a possibility.  Would this script be prevented from modifying the source tree somehow?
<jelmer> jwal: that's just an idea - but yeah, the source tree would be readonly
<jwal> jelmer: I guess we could install the build-dependencies after merging the branches but before running this script you suggest.  Would that work?
<jelmer> jwal: that wouldn't allow us to update the build dependencies in an automated fashion
<jwal> Interesting, you are thinking that the build-dependencies should be derived from the upstream sources too?
<jelmer> there's a separate (but related) bug open about that
<jelmer> the build dependencies shouldn't necessarily be derived from the upstream sources but optionally be updated based on them
<jwal> In that case, I think your original suggestion is probably the best solution.  Sorry I caused so much confusion.
<jwal> Who needs more than python anyway?
<jwal> :)
<jelmer> heh
<jelmer> well, there are some fairly complex build systems out there, and extracting data from them might be nontrivial with just python
<jelmer> I also worry about dictating python be used
<jelmer> otoh, perhaps this is overengineering to make sure we can deal with every single weird package out there - rather than actually making something that works for 95% of everybody
<jwal> The ability to install additional packages prior to this step could still be added later.  Any ideas on the syntax for this step?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jwal> ...in the recipe
<jelmer> jwal: I'm worried about making the process to complex - we'd end up with three sets of dependencies
<jelmer> *too
<jwal> three?  is that somewhere between 2 and N?
<jelmer> jwal: one for the recipe, one for the source package and one or more for the binary packages
<jwal> You think that a separate set of build dependencies will be needed for the version number as for the binary package build dependencies?
<jelmer> jwal: that's what you're essentially proposing by putting it in the recipe
#launchpad 2011-02-09
<jwal> Do you have the bug link for the build-dep generation idea?
<jelmer> not here, though it's not much more than what I just described - a programmatic way to update the source dependencies based on the upstream branch
<jwal> Just guessing, was this suggested to support an maven-based build?
<jelmer> jwal: nope
<jwal> Are we going to end up with the recipe being any shell/python script with the power to install dependencies at will?
<jelmer> jwal: if we're going to end up with something like that it would be about updating the existing debian/control file's Build-Depends{,-Indep}, not about installing packages itself
<jwal> You're right again, of course
<jwal> If you derive the Build-Depends{,-Indep}, would you want the result of that derivation to be included in the manifest?
<achiang> wgrant: i thought LP was smart enough to have a dependency-wait state. say i upload package A to a ppa, and B has a build-dep on it
<achiang> wgrant: shouldn't LP wait on building B until A is done?
<achiang> wgrant: i only ask because i thought i saw that behavior before, and i'm seeing different behavior now
<wgrant> achiang: It will try to build B, but sbuild will notice the deps are missing. It will report that back to LP, and it will depwait.
<achiang> (but i could be quite wrong)
<wgrant> But if the deps are present but uninstallable, it cannot be automatically retried, so it will fail to build.
<achiang> wgrant: does it only work for missing packages? or is smart enough even to notice versioned dependencies?
<jelmer> jwal: probably, it'd be hard to guarantee the manifest is deterministic otherwise
<wgrant> achiang: It works for versioned dependencies too.
<wgrant> Minus a couple of rare glitches that I forget the details of.
<achiang> wgrant: hm, so if i see different behavior, should i file a bug?
<jwal> jelmer: Would I be right to assume that the manifest currently does not contain the source tree, just the bzr revision numbers that were merged?  Do you have an example manifest somewhere?
<wgrant> achiang: You should tell me, then I'll tell you if you should file a bug :)
<achiang> heh
<jelmer> jwal: yes, that's right.
<jelmer> jwal: manifests basically are recipes with revisions explicitly specified everywhere
<jwal> Hence you don't want to run a script with the power to modify the source tree
<jwal> Like a log
<jelmer> jwal: right, building a particular manifest should result in the same exact tree being constructed each time.
<jwal> Jumping backwards for a moment, there is some kind of hook prior to building the source package.  dpkg-source --before-build even has a special source format called "3.0 (bzr)".  That does not seem to help here, though, we'd have to add extra behaviour.
<cjwatson> 3.0 (bzr) isn't TBH all that desperately useful (speaking as its author
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> it was an experiment
<jwal> Ah :)
<poolie> hello cjwatson
<poolie> i'd like to look at https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BuildFromBranchIntoMain with you sometime
<wgrant> Can we s/Main/Primary/?
<poolie> sure
<poolie> what does Primary mean here?
<wgrant> The primary archive.
<wgrant> PPAs have main too.
<wgrant> In fact, they *only* have main.
<poolie> of course
<poolie> yes, that's better
<poolie> the name is just what it's tended to be called in the past
<wgrant> Given that it's on the LP dev wiki, in particular.
<cjwatson> poolie: ok, maybe not at past midnight local though :)
<poolie> sure :) no rush
<cjwatson> I'm just waiting for my router's Debian upgrade to finish
<jwal> jelmer: Time for sleep.  It was nice speaking with you.
<jelmer> jwal: Yeah, you too. I should probably get some sleep too. g'night!
<Raydiation> hm launchpad overload?
<Raydiation> i cant report  a bug
<lifeless> what happens
<Raydiation> ok works
<Raydiation> server timeouts a lot
<achiang> does a package in depwait automatically build after the dependencies are satisfied?
<achiang> or do i manually need to go press "retry this build" ?
<wgrant> Unless they are virtual packages, it should be automatically retried within an hour.
<achiang> ok, thx
<poolie> who has permission to upload release files?
<lifeless> poolie: drivers, owner, series owner, I think.
<poolie> thanks; all good now
<aksinha_> I trying to get branch from launchpad ..using bzr branch..but getting ssh connection refused
<aksinha_> seems like i am behind a firewall...
<aksinha_> so is there any way for branching my code without doing bzr+ssh
<Peng> aksinha_: http
<Peng> aksinha_: Which would be read-only.
<Peng> Blocking SSH? Ugh, that's terrible.
<aksinha_> Peng: i could get my ssh unblocked from my university..if that is the better solution
<aksinha_> otherwise i have to go with http
<Peng> aksinha_: Getting SSH unblocked is a great solution. SSH is awesome and used for many things.
<Peng> 'course, if you don't use it...
<cody-somerville> Peng, read-only access is available via https
<Peng> Oh? Didn't know that.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Is it?
<wgrant> We have private codebrowse on HTTPS.
<wgrant> But we don't actually serve branches from there.
<cody-somerville> maybe just http then?
<cody-somerville> yea, just http and not https it appears
<tumbleweed> spam report (that I've mentioned a few times already, and won't mention again, we really do need a better way to deal with this...) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rbot/+bug/604102/comments/5
<cdbs> tumbleweed: I think the correct process to deal with spam is to file a question in LP mentioning about it
<tumbleweed> err I suppose
<cdbs> and LP admins will deal with it there
<bigjools> the account was suspended
<tumbleweed> bigjools: aah thanks
<bigjools> I didn't suspend it btw, was just pointing that out :)
<dpm> jtv, now that the translations imports queues for Ubuntu are disabled, what happens to the translations people manually upload or that are uploaded through source package uploads during this time? Are they still put on the queue, so that they can be processed when it it reenabled, or are they just lost?
<jtv> dpm: sorry, lunch.  The uploads all stay on the queue, being overwritten only by replacement uploads to the same pofiles by the same person.
<popey> could an admin please look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/606134/comments/7 / https://launchpad.net/~michael-luetz which looks spammy.
<dpm> thanks jtv, so in the case of the same uploader we're all good, but if there are different uploaders we might end up processing many translations that are obsolete (i.e. we'd only want the latest upload, but we'll process imports from different uploaders)
<dpm> is that correct?
<jtv> Yes,
<jtv> but
<jtv> our imports are optimized so that repetitions of existing messages take up very little time.  Whatever isn't a repetition, even if it's not the eventual translation, may still be useful as suggestions.
<dpm> ok, thanks jtv
<exarkun> I merged lp:~game-hackers/game/installation-instructions into lp:game an hour ago, but lp:~game-hackers/game/installation-instructions still appears on https://code.launchpad.net/game
<exarkun> Why is that?
<deryck> exarkun, you have to set the status on the merged branch to "Merged"
<deryck> exarkun, I don't believe there's anything that does this automatically on lp.  groups have scripts or merge tools that do this for them, I think.
<deryck> abentley could confirm this ^^
<abentley> deryck, the branch scanner automatically detects merges and marks them.
<exarkun> Should I report a bug, then?  Or am I just too impatient?
<deryck> ah, see there.  Glad we asked abentley :-)
<abentley> exarkun, I'll have a look.
<abentley> exarkun, we detected a merge in the opposite direction, from lp:game => lp:~game-hackers/game/installation-instructions and lp:~amacleod/game/client-invocation => lp:~game-hackers/game/installation-instructions
<exarkun> That's a funny thing to have detected.
<exarkun> Am I using bzr wrong?  Or is it a bug in the branch scanner?
<abentley> That was at 12:55.
<abentley> At 13:00, I see Merge detected: lp:~game-hackers/game/installation-instructions => lp:game
<abentley> And it says "lp:~game-hackers/game/installation-instructions now Merged", which I believe means it set the branch to Merged.
<exarkun> But it shows up on https://code.launchpad.net/game as "Development"
<abentley> exarkun, after it was marked merged, it looks like another revision was pushed.
<exarkun> The last revision on the branch is divmod.com-20110209125926-8d98psdzhqru0vrs and that revision was also included in the merge
<exarkun> So maybe the scanner noticed the revision after it noticed the merge, but the merge happened after the revision
<abentley> exarkun, I can say for sure that pushing new revisions will mark a branch as "development".  I'm not sure why it didn't get re-marked as Merged.
<abentley> exarkun, I guess you should file a bug.
<exarkun> abentley: Okay, thanks!
<dpm> Hi, could a maintenance squad have a look at bug 715854? It's causing us problems in building the language packs for the 10.04.2 release next week. We might have a workaround for the languages affected, but we'll hit the same problem when building the maverick language packs next
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715854 in Launchpad itself "Exported Firefox translations contain wrong references to languages other than the current" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715854
<dpm> and the natty ones
<mtaylor> hey all - can anybody suggest either a best-practice guide to translations in python projects or a project using translations i can look at to see how they're doing it?
<dpm> mtaylor, I'd recommend giving quickly a try. It will create the skeleton of a python app for you with translations enabled. You can just create a test project and have a look at the structure. For example:
<dpm> quickly create -t ubuntu-application testproject
<mtaylor> dpm: good call. thanks
<dpm> running that command will create the test project for you
<mtaylor> dpm: there doesn't seem to be any translation infrastructure in the results of that :(
<mtaylor> dpm: I take that back...
<dpm> hmm, there should be: gettext initialized, using python-distutils-extra to manage translations, etc. Let me have a look...
<mtaylor> dpm: yeah - my bad, I see it now... so, given such a branch, how does integration with launchpad translations work?
<mtaylor> dpm: does everything do the magical right thing?
<dpm> mtaylor, absolutely! :) . Just run "python ./setup.py build_i18n" to create the po folder and the po/testproject.pot template. Then commit the .pot file and you're ready to enable translations in LP:
<mtaylor> dpm: sweet. thanks! I was trying to do all of this with babel and it was starting to give me hives. this seems must more integrated and happy
<dpm> mtaylor, here you'll find the steps and tips for enabling translations in LP: hhttps://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/BestPractices#Set%20up%20your%20project%20in%20Launchpad
<dpm> once you've set up the bzr branch, enabling translations should be a cuple of clicks away
<dpm> couple
<mtaylor> dpm: totally - those steps I'm good with - it's just that all the projects I'd done in the past were c/c++ and intltool
<dpm> mtaylor, ahh yeah. Integration works even slightly better with intltool-based projects, as LP can automatically generate the .pot file from the branch without you having to worry about anything else than committing
<mtaylor> yup. that's a thing of beauty
<thumper> hi mtaylor
<dpm> absolutely :)
<mtaylor> the part that's been hard to find is a best-practices doc for how to get the python project itself set up for translations... so the quickly suggestion was quite handy
<mtaylor> hi thumper
<mtaylor> thumper: write better docs for things you don't work on!
<thumper> ah... whut?
<mtaylor> thumper: just kidding
 * thumper is not entirely awake yet
 * mtaylor punches thumper in the kidney to get his day started off properly
 * thumper shrugs off mtaylor's puny attack
<taljurf> guys, ive entered my ssh, but when i try to branch, launchpad doesn't allow me
<taljurf> any sol?
<taljurf> nm
<taljurf> another thing, is there any way to change my launchpad id?
<taljurf> nm again
<achiang> hello, i have a bzr branch linked to a bug. i want to delete the branch, and it's saying, "The following items must be deleted" and points at the bug
<achiang> does that mean the bug itself is deleted, or just the link to the bug?
<cody-somerville> achiang, just the link
<achiang> cody-somerville: thanks
<mtaylor> dpm: sorry to bug you again - but with using distutilsextra.auto, now I'm getting a crapton of warnings about WARNING: the following files are not recognized by DistUtilsExtra.auto:
<mtaylor> dpm: I have them listed in MANIFEST.in - is there any way to silence that?
<dpm> hey mtaylor. hm, I'm not sure there is. The best thing would be to ask pitti on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-desktop. He's the maintainer and should be able to help more
<mtaylor> dpm: woot. will do. thanks
<dpm> no worries :)
<mounir> Does launchpad mailing list supports aliases?
<lifeless> what do you mean?
<mounir> The reason I am asking is the following: Linaro Burndown charts are picking up Work Items for project members
<mounir> but these WI's are not for Linaro Blueprints
<mounir> So I am trying to figure out a way to differentiate between Work Items for the same team member, maybe by using aliases
<mounir> So the idea is to have 2 or more aliases for the same team member, then use an alias for Linaro and anothe alias for something else
<lifeless> mounir: why not just filter by project?
<mounir> lifeless: I have no control over the program that does the burdown charting, I think it is a python program, the last I heard was it was very hard to implement
<lifeless> mounir: have a chat to james_w - its a very simple program really.
<lifeless> mounir: but to answer the question, launchpad accounts have no aliasing facility; a login is a single account, and that account is linked to all activity of that login
<mounir> lifeless:  That is who I was talking with James-w,  I think it is a function of how much he has on his plate
<lifeless> if someone wants two accounts, they need to have two signons, and each singon needs a unique email address
<mounir> lifeless: So aliases is not supported?
<james_w> mounir, this is lool's workitems showing up on the kernel team's page?
<lifeless> mounir: no, we have no concept of account aliases
<mounir> James_w yes and Mathias in Toolchain as well
<lifeless> and frankly, changing the WI tracker will be massively less work than adding account aliases to LP
<lifeless> we could, but this doesn't seem like a particularly compelling use case for adding them; and they would have considerable UI and performance impact
<james_w> right, I've said that I don't think it's a big problem, and that we can easily fix it by removing the people from the teams if they are not part of the team
<james_w> if you disagree, and we can't fix it by removing them then you need to tell me that it is important and we can change the way the data is gathered
<mounir> James_w, removing people from the team is not a solution really, as I forsee this problem creeping on us all the time now and the future. I have asked the team Leads and they have rejected the idea
<james_w> why would it creep?
<mounir> New members may join the team (let us the toolchain WG) but they have other item in other projects they are handling
<mounir> s/let us/let say/
<james_w> well, that's not the issue with lool
<james_w> or Mattias
<james_w> and I would contend that the team leads want to know when engineers are spending time on other projects
<mounir> James_w how it is not? they have WI's under other projects and these WI's are showing on the Linaro groups
<james_w> mounir, because they aren't part of the team really.
<mounir> James_w, this is messing up the Status of the releases, we don't know the correct status of Linaro releases for a particular group.
<james_w> fair enough
<james_w> I just want to understand which issues you are concerned about, and come up with the right fix for all of them
<mounir> as additional items are showing as art of their work on Linaro
<mounir> James_w, maybe we have to move this discussion from this channel and bring up on the email
<james_w> if you want to have Loïc be a member of ~linaro-kernel-wg, despite him being in OCTO, then I can make changes such that his workitems won't show up on the kernel team page
<james_w> however, that does nothing about the other issue you bring up, and toolchain engineers who work on "non-toolchain" projects too
<mounir> James_w, don't make special case for LooL, as I said Mathias has the same issue, we need a general solution
<james_w> well, I would fix it for Mattias and Loïc, and it would allow you to add anyone else to the list that you like
<james_w> however, it wouldn't deal with the other issue at all
<mounir> James_w, can you send you suggested solution to the linaro.org mail and copy the Team leads, if they are ok with it, I should be as well
<james_w> mounir, sure.
<mounir> James_w, thnx
<cody-somerville> Hi. I have a P3A where there is a binary from a superseded version of a source package; ie. the published version of the source package no longer produces the binary in question but the old version is sticking around for some reason.
<erkan^> what mean "karma"?
<james_w> cody-somerville, that's expected in the primary archive. Do PPAs normally behave differently there?
<cody-somerville> I would hope so since I'm not sure there is any way for me to manually have the binary removed.
<james_w> cody-somerville, yeah, that's what I'd think too
<james_w> I know wgrant will know for sure
<james_w> cody-somerville, there is a requestDeletion() on binary_package_publishing_history on the API
<james_w> cody-somerville, it's docstring is a little worrying, but I would guess that was to do with inheritance
<james_w> it might unblock you if you want to try it
<cody-somerville> james_w, kudos. Will look at it.
<wavez> I am having trouble getting a package that I have added.
<wavez> this is the error
<wavez> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/2683/
<maxb> wavez: You have added an URL to a PPA which does not exist or no longer exists
<wavez> maxb: how to remove a ppa?
<maxb> Remove the lines concerned from /etc/apt/sources.list, or, possibly remove the file concerned from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<wavez> the problem is that I did 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:habnabit/hab-name'
<wavez> hab-name needs to be hab-ppa
<wavez> maxb: there is no 'sudo remove-apt-repository'?
<lifeless> ppa-purge
<wavez> This is such a headache
<maxb> Why? All you need to do is delete a few lines from a configuration file
<wavez> maxb: I looked at installing ppa-purge. Too much work.
<wavez> maxb: there are no lines containing the offending package name in sources.list
<wavez> hab-name is the name I used in error
<wavez> no lines of the file contain the word "name"
<maxb> wavez: You only need ppa-purge to automate removal of all packages currently installed on your system that came from PPAs that are no longer in your configuration. You do not need it to remove the configuration itself
<maxb> wavez: If it is not in /etc/apt/sources.list, then it will be in a file contained within /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<wavez> ok
<wavez> maxb: okay, I removed them and apt-get update finished without error. Thank you.
<landrover> Hello, I am trying the automatic daily source builds, and am hitting this error:
<landrover> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<landrover>  
<landrover> is it something obvious to anyone? (not me :-)
<landrover> it's result of running bzr dailydeb ...
<poolie> landrover, ah, you probably didn't include the orig tar
<poolie> this is often a problem when rebuilding something that came from ubuntu or debian
<landrover> poolie: it's daily build from bzr code, which should fetch the code from bzr (there is not tarball for upstream's git master branch updated daily)
<landrover> I am referring to https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Sources with NBS binaries will continue to show up on +delete-packages, or the binaries can be removed through the API.
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 23:00 - 00:30 UTC for a code update || Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<hallyn> FEH.  i should check topic here more often
<nhandler> Hmm...I just tried using the +contactuser page to send a user a message. I get an info box below the one about the maintenance box saying my message was sent. However, I also see a "Sorry, you can't do this right now" message. Was my email sent?
<wgrant> nhandler: That's a good question. I wouldn't think so (mail sending is tied to the transaction, and committing that would have failed).
<wgrant> But I don't know for sure.
#launchpad 2011-02-10
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Raydiation> is 0.4.2.1 > 0.4.2 ?
<mwhudson> Raydiation: in debian version numbers? yes
<Raydiation> ty
<mwhudson> Raydiation: fwiw
<mwhudson> dpkg --compare-versions 0.4.2.1 '>' 0.4.2 && echo yes || echo no
<Raydiation> nice :D
<maxb> How *exactly* does the recipe build "build daily *if* branches changed" check work?
<maxb> I'm seeing recipe builds seemingly spuriously rebuilding (with consequent upload failure) if the last build attempt was a manual request
<maxb> It's as if manually requested builds don't update the last-branch-state metadata
<maxb> Which come to think of it, they probably don't
<maxb> spm: Thanks! I'm curious... fixing stacking loctions has a "phase 1" ?
<spm> heh
<spm> basically we run scripts/get-stacked-on-branches.py; get a complete dump; then from that I'll filter more or less based on your list and then apply scripts/update-stacked-on.py
<spm> so I make sure I do hit everything; don't miss the odd one or two.
<maxb> oh
<maxb> I already kinda did that, unless the project has private branches I cannot see
<spm> excessively paranoid? probably.
<spm> ah
<spm> having both won't hurt, just takes a little longer.
<maxb> I wrote a launchpadlib / bzrlib script which trawls a project's branches for invalid stacking locations, and then prints a "Dear LOSAs ..." output ready for pasting into a question :-)
<spm> haha
 * spm adds a "Dear Losas, please ignore all maxb Questions" note to our daily routine >:)
<mok0> I am having a problem with bzr builddeb -S ... it seems to not include the tarball in the .changes file, so uploads to my PPA are rejected. I need to manually build the source package using debbuild -S -sa
<tumbleweed> mok0: -- -sa ?
<mok0> tumbleweed: uhm, it doesn't know that switch
<mok0> ah
<mok0> :-)
<mok0> "--"
<mok0> tumbleweed: thank you
<tumbleweed> mok0: np :) also very useful for -uc and -us
<mok0> tumbleweed: indeed.
<dpm> is there anyone from a maintenance squad around? There's no on-call contact listed on the channel's topic and I'm not sure who to ask
<dpm> I just wanted to ask if someone could please have a look at bug 715854. It's causing us problems in building the language packs for the 10.04.2 release next week (i.e. broken Firefox translations). We might have a workaround for the languages affected in Lucid, but we'll hit the same problem when building the maverick language packs next, and the Natty ones especially.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715854 in Launchpad itself "Exported Firefox translations contain wrong references to languages other than the current" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715854
<bigjools> dpm: let me look
<dpm> thanks bigjools
<joey> mrevell: ping
<joey> jml: ping
<joey> since no mrevell
<mrevell> Sorry joey, was on a call. Hi.
<joey> hi mrevell. Can you please add everyone@linaro.org to LP Announce?
<mrevell> joey, Yep, no problem.
<joey> mrevell: currently linaro is heavily dependent upon LP and they receive no notices of downtime
<joey> mrevell: can you send over the announcement again to that address just to test that it works?
<mrevell> joey, Done and done.
<mrevell> joey, everyone@linaro.org gave me a bounce-back. I've forward it to you.
<joey> mrevell: got it, ok, let's try linaro-dev then... one moment
<joey> mrevell: http://lists.linaro.org/mailman/listinfo/linaro-dev
<joey> mrevell: I'm not sure how that's going to work though
 * joey thinkis
<apw> is it possible from the launchpad api to tell the differnece between Incomplete (without responce) and incomplete (with response)
<bcurtiswx> bug #561337 has spam, what is the reporting.. questions about launchpad itself?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 561337 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with KeyError in disconnected()" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561337
<bcurtiswx> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/144873
<bcurtiswx> thanks :)
<joey> mrevell: still here?
<joey> mrevell: unping, figured it out
<bdrung> bug #604548 contains a spam comment. what should i do?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 604548 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "everytime, Eclipse got runtime error" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604548
<micahg> bdrung: file a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bdrung> done
<achiang> hm, are the armel buildds especially busy today?
#launchpad 2011-02-11
<mkanat> Is there some way to not receive bug emails for ~loggerhead-team, but still stay in the team, and still keep receiving other bugmails?
<cody-somerville> mkanat, if a contact e-mail address is set for the team then notifications sent to the team will be sent to the contact e-mail address instead of each individual member.
<persia> And if the contact address is the mailing list for the team, and you decide not to receive the mailing list, you're all set.
<mkanat> Yeah, unfortunately there is no mailing list and I don't want to affect the other members.
<wgrant> I think that bugmail subscriptions to non-list teams are insane.
<wgrant> Members should subscribe individually.
<maxb> You can probably cut down on the volume by subscribing to loggerhead bugmail personally, at the "new and fixed bugs only" level (why isn't there a "none" level?) ... though I believe levelled bugmail is only visible to ~malone-alpha members at present
<persia> wgrant, I don't suppose you want to encode that opinion as policy through code?
<maxb> Whilst I quite like receiving bzr bugmail, I agree that it shouldn't be a forced attribute of membership of ~bzrr
<mkanat> I can just remove myself from ~loggerhead-team for now.
<persia> mkanat, Or you could ask the team admins to do the sensible thing.
<cody-somerville> mkanat, You could create a new team, create a mailing list for it, set the mailing list as the contact address, make yourself unsubscribed from that list, and then add your team to ~bzr :P
<persia> maxb, "none" is expressed as "not subscribed".  It's just broken in terms of teams, especially indirect teams used for ACLs.
<persia> (and inverse subscribtion doesn't work currently)
<maxb> Other subscription areas in launchpad permit specific subscription with a notification level of "none"
<wgrant> maxb: "Others" being branches, or is there something else?
<persia> Odd.
<poolie> maxb, we could probably remove ~bzr's subscription and get people to individually subscribe
<cody-somerville> Its because subscriptions double as the ACL (which has been recognized as a mistake)
<poolie> i don't see why that wouldn't work
<poolie> oh, unless there's something annoying about it being coupled to access control, like being the bug supervisor
<wgrant> cody-somerville: A mistake that my squad is scheduled to correct :)
<persia> cody-somerville, meaning that recommended practice ought be two teams, one for ACL and one for subscription (with list)?
<persia> wgrant, Thank you!!!!
<cody-somerville> It really only affects private bugs and branches
<persia> No, it affects public bugs and branches as well.
<cody-somerville> not for ACL
<poolie> maxb if in the interim you want to unsubscribe ~bzr, propose it on the list
<persia> The number of times I've been spammed with uninteresting bugmail after adding a new team to be administered by the DMB is larger than zero.
<poolie> i'm a bit busy to just do it atm
<persia> bug view ACL is interesting, but branch-write ACL and repo-upload ACL are both interesting.
<persia> s/both/also/
<cody-somerville> persia, What I was trying to say is that the reason 'no e-mail' subscriptions exist is because they double as ACL for private bugs and branches so there is no need for two teams like you suggest unless you're dealing with private bugs and branches.
<persia> Yes, there is, because there are other interesting cases of ACL.
<cody-somerville> Sure... but those cases don't involve subscriptions
<cody-somerville> and they won't ever because using subscriptions to double as ACL has been recognized as a mistake so won't be implemented as such for future things
<persia> Depends.  For example, at one point kubuntu-dev (ACL to upload a packageset) was subscribed (as a group) to bugs on the packages in the packageset.  This made sense, except for the lack of unsubscription for uninterested folk.
<cody-somerville> But the ACL wasn't tied to the subscription
<persia> If you like, check your old mail logs: you should have gotten that bugmail as well.
<persia> Ah, true, although it was tied to the group/.
<cody-somerville> Indeed which makes sense. We shouldn't be a member of the kubuntu-dev team. We should instead be its owner. That gives us the privileges of admin membership without the bug mail :)
<wgrant> Right. Ownership is more appropriate here.
<persia> Well, looking at a more general case, consider branch commit ACLs.  I can imagine that the set of folk interested in watching bugs on a group of related projects is disjoint from the group with ACL to commit to the set of branches on those projects being monitored.
<persia> (as the owner/upload thing only affects a very small number of people)
<cody-somerville> Ideally, we wouldn't even have to be the owner. Instead, I think it would make sense to be able to associate objects like teams to 'domains' so that for example the DMB could be given admin like permissions for objects that belong to say ubuntu/development-teams domain (or something like that).
<persia> My limited knowledge of LP data representation implies this isn't going to happen soon :)
<wgrant> I've wanted for a while to do something similar to what cody-somerville suggests.
<wgrant> It's not clear exactly how it would work, though.
<wgrant> The upcoming privacy work will be somewhat related to that, though.
<cody-somerville> persia, who knows... now that LP has a dedicated technical architect and some extra staff it might come sooner than we think. lifeless and wgrant are both very smart blokes with some fresh perspective and energy. :)
 * persia isn't sure about "fresh", but otherwise is agreeable
 * wgrant would agree with persia.
<cody-somerville> If you're not hacking on the code everyday and then suddenly it becomes your day job, I'd say you're 'fresh'. working on the same thing day in and day out can make you dull. :)
<james_w> I always find persia agreeable
<persia> james_w, Thanks!
<persia> cody-somerville, You may want to grep the Soyuz commit logs for "wgrant" over the past year or so then.
<blackmoon-105> i've create a new project on launchpad, i've set the series in my project, but now i don't know how set the code for this series. a message say that i haven't yet told Launchpad where my source code is. the buggy source is already in the universe repo of ubuntu.
<blackmoon-105> no one?
<micahg> blackmoon-105: you should have an upstream code branch for upstream releases
<wgrant> blackmoon-105: Which is the project?
<blackmoon-105> micahg:  so i must download the source from ubuntu repoo fix it and upload it, right?
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: greepops
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: * freepops
<micahg> blackmoon-105: well, where's upstream?
<blackmoon-105> micahg: i don't have already upload my modified version of code..
<micahg> blackmoon-105: sorry, I meant where is the current upstream for it
<wgrant> Upstream seems to maintain a CVS repository on SourceForge.net.
<wgrant> blackmoon-105: What are you actually trying to do here?
<wgrant> You're trying to get a patch into Ubuntu?
<blackmoon-105> micahg: the current upstream is on sourceforge, on debian repo, on ubuntu universe repo
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: i've create a project because i maun keep this package update and fix all bugs
<micahg> blackmoon-105: I think you should answer wgrant's question
<blackmoon-105> maun --> want
<wgrant> You want to keep the package up to date in Ubuntu?
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: yes and fix bug
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: i'd like to be a mantaner for this packege
<wgrant> blackmoon-105: The package is in universe, so you probably want to header over to #ubuntu-motu and talk to them about how you can help.
<wgrant> blackmoon-105: As for the Launchpad configuration issue, you probably want to ask Launchpad to import the FreePOPs CVS repository.
<wgrant> You should see a 'Configure code hosting' link on https://launchpad.net/freepops
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: ok, i'll ask #ubuntu-motu
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: i can't find "Configure code hosting"
<wgrant> blackmoon-105: Ah, maybe 'Configure project branch'
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: yes, i've got it
<wgrant> blackmoon-105: More directly, enter the CVS details on https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/+new-import.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/freepops/+new-import
<blackmoon-105> wgrant: but i must import from source forge cvs even if it's already in a debian /ubuntu repo?
<maxb> Importing the upstream source into a Bazaar branch is a convenience to assist in creating the packaging. It's not a necessity, but keeping your packaging in a VCS is good, and bzr is Ubuntu's tool of choice.
<blackmoon-105> maxb: yes, but my question was: if i import from externl cvs (like sourceforge) i'll lost all patches from ubuntu, right?
<nhandler> wgrant: FYI, that email I tried sending yesterday through LP didn't end up going through.
<maxb> blackmoon-105: freepops enters Ubuntu via Debian. It is preferred that in such cases you work directly with Debian, so that both distributions can have the benefit of work done, and Ubuntu does not unnecessarily diverge from Debian. For further help, proceed in #ubuntu-motu.
<blackmoon-105> maxb: ok, i'm already talk with ubuntu-motu :)
<persia> maxb, If someone is active enough with upstream, and there's some complication, we don't mind that much working in parallel to Debian, rather than through (e.g. GNOME)
<maxb> Hrm... is it possible to contrive to get a UTF-8 locale on a buildd during a build?
<wgrant> I'm not sure if the chroots have locales beyond C...
<wgrant> You could grab the chroot and see.
<mwhudson> mm, can you use launchpad branch privacy policies to only allow members of a certain team to create branches in a project but still have branches public by default?
<mwhudson> thumper: ^ do you know?
<thumper> mwhudson: yes, I think so
<thumper> mwhudson: set default to forbidden, and team to public
<mwhudson> ok cool
<maxb> Hmm, I think I can do something eeeevil
<maxb> localedef dynamically in the build process, and set LOCPATH
<maxb> I am so tempted to define a POSIX.utf8 locale :-)
<micahg> are b.g.o statuses disappearing a known bug?
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 09:00-10:30 UTC for a code update | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<nigelb> poolie: hi
<poolie> hi nigelb
<nigelb> poolie: do you folks have a conclusion on who would be helping with the session?
<nigelb> poolie: The mail thread was a bit confusing :)
<poolie> :)
<poolie> i believe jelmer and vila were going to contact barry and guy-starting-with-o to offer help
<poolie> there are two relevant sessions
<poolie> do you want to add more
<nigelb> no no
<nigelb> I just wanted to figure out who was helping the guy-starting-with-q :p
<wgrant> 3
<nigelb> 3?
<wgrant> I was rapidly window-switching and managed to forget the '/win '
<nigelb> heh
<poolie> it's nice when people just say 'win'
<poolie> like a happy MIT form of tourettes
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> IRC form of tourettes ;)
<nigelb> poolie: I'll talk to jelmer and villa and figure out who's helping who so that we can confirm the schedule :)
<poolie> thanks; at least vila should be online now
<nigelb> ok, pinging.
<nigelb> vila: ping?
<vila> I'm here
 * vila searches the relevant email :-/
<vila> nigelb: unless you can refresh my declining memory ?
<nigelb> vila: Heya, so, which session would you be helping at during UDW so I can help coordinate with whoever is leading that particular session
<vila> nigelb: is there a wiki summary somewhere or should I propose a session ?
<nigelb> there are 2 sessions that have already things to do with LP that could possible use help
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<nigelb> Quintasan is not sure about their session, so you can join in and help in that one
<nigelb> Or, barry is going to talk about UDD, which should also be interesting from an LP POV
<apw> is launchpad meant to be down this am, the last announcement i have said it was last night
<vila> apw: it's down *now* in addition to the previous rollout which didn't go well
<apw> for a roll back ?
<vila> nigelb: meh, I didn't check the dates earlier but I'll be in vacations :-}
<vila> nigelb: and offline
<nigelb> vila: haha, ok
<vila> nigelb: sorry about that :-/
<nigelb> vila: I'll try jelmer and/or abently :)
<nigelb> vila: We'll catch you next time :-P
<vila> ley abentley ;)
<poolie> apw, for another attempt at the same upgrade
<poolie> see blog.launchpad.net
<vila> nigelb: that's the second year in a row I missed that I think (well there was a bzr sprint last year IIRC)
<nigelb> vila: one of these days, we'll catch you
<vila> nigelb: I sure hope so !
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> mm, lets get the priorities right :)
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<soren> I can't seem to bzr pull from Launchpad :(
<soren> $ bzr branch lp:nova
<soren> Connection closed by 91.189.90.11
<soren> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<wgrant> soren: Indeed, just noticed that myself.
 * soren runs around like a headless chicken
<nigelb> I can confirm the same. /me joins soren in the runnning around.
<mvo> is it known that bzr commits to LP are not working currently? I keep getting TooManyConcurrentRequests or simple hangs ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/565797/ ). or is that just me?
<poolie> mvo, known issue
<mvo> ta
<jml> mvo: http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus always has the latest info on known issues.
<nigelb> jml: might want to add the issue to /topic
<wgrant> nigelb: It seems to be fixed now.
<wgrant> We're just waiting to see if it shows up again.
<nigelb> Ah!
<wgrant> We rolled out a big codehosting change with 11.02, which we've since turned off. Everything is looking fine now.
<nigelb> :)
<jml> nigelb: yeah, it's part of our process to add things to the /topic, but it seems an easily forgotten part.
<jml> nigelb: not sure how to make it harder to forget.
<persia> jml, Add a bot to the channel with permission to change /topic that subscribes to the identi.ca feed?
<jml> persia: not a bad idea
<jml> persia: that might also be not too much work
<persia> automation is key, until it begins to haunt you.
<mgedmin> any ideas why curl won't download patches from launchpad?
<mgedmin> curl https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/716257/+attachment/1840916/+files/gtimelog_hide_on_esc.diff | wc -l
<mgedmin> says there are 0 lines
<mgedmin> wget -O - on the same url works fine (14 lines)
<benji> mgedmin: that's odd
<deryck> mgedmin, benji -- curl won't follow redirects, right?
<benji> mgedmin: it looks like curl isn't following the 301
<benji> great minds
<deryck> heh, jinx!
<benji> mgedmin: use curl -L
<mgedmin> thanks
<benji> np
<jml> persia: to paraphrase someone else,
<jml> Sometimes someone looks at a problem and thinks, "I know, I'll write some software to solve it". Now they have two problems.
<persia> jml, The difference between a procedure executed by a human and a procedure executed by a computer is that you have some chance at guessing how the computer will behave whilst executing the procedure.  Once you codify a procedure to address a problem, I'm unconvinced that aphorism continues to apply.
<achiang> hello, i see a lot of idle armel builders in the build farm. is there a reason for that?
<cody-somerville> achiang, because there are no armel jobs queued up for them
<achiang> cody-somerville: uh
<achiang> cody-somerville: i have about 20 builds that i'm blocked on
<cody-somerville> achiang, Yes but your builds must use the armel builders in the ppa builder pool
<cody-somerville> achiang, and the lone armel builder in that pool is indeed busy and that pool does indeed have a queue of about 12 jobs.
<achiang> cody-somerville: currently, only 1 builder is in that pool. :(
<cody-somerville> achiang, indeed. :(
<cody-somerville> achiang, I've poked someone about it.
<achiang> cody-somerville: ok, thanks
<achiang> cody-somerville: if i see a job that i know shouldn't be running, could a losa help me cancel it?
<mbarnett> achiang: what job is that?
<achiang> cody-somerville: this job claims to be running, but a) i wonder if it actually is, and b) if it is, it shouldn't be -- https://launchpad.net/~oem-archive/+archive/charlotte/+buildjob/2253282
<cody-somerville> achiang, it would appear that it actually is. But why shouldn't it be?
<achiang> cody-somerville: because i've uploaded a newer package that supersedes it
<cody-somerville> ah
<achiang> cody-somerville: anyway, i'd like to kill that job and free up some resources
<cody-somerville> achiang, Soyuz does not automatically kill a running build even if the build will be thrown away.
<cody-somerville> achiang, Ack.
<achiang> cody-somerville: i see; but maybe mbarnett can manually kill it for me. :)
<mbarnett> achiang: i can't actually kill a running build.
<cody-somerville> lamont, are you able to help?
<bigjools> we're adding a feature to do that, until then you can't
<mbarnett> yay!
<achiang> what if you just use a big hammer and power cycle it? :)
 * mbarnett will celebrate by killing everything!
<mbarnett> achiang: i could try and cause a power outage in the datacenter..
<bigjools> although it's a lot simpler if you already uploaded a newer one
<bigjools> just restart the builder
<cody-somerville> it looks like it actually might be stuck anyhow. Its been doing the same thing for awhile now.
<achiang> right
<achiang> chromium does take a long time to build, but i think it's been stuck there for a long time. :(
<achiang> bigjools: i did upload a newer package about 18 hours ago
<bigjools> I think on armel it takes a loooong time
<achiang> mbarnett: you can't bounce an individual machine?
<achiang> bigjools: i've been watching that build, and i claim it's stuck (independent of the fact that i made the upload and i don't need that build anyway)
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> you need a buildd admin, like lamont
 * achiang knows where lamont lives, ponders driving out there with a pointy stick
<mbarnett> achiang: yeah, i can make it so no NEW jobs get sent there.. i can't cancel a current build though.
<achiang> ah bugger, another chromium build just started on kaylaberry
<achiang> that build, i actually do need, but i'd be willing to postpone it to let other smaller jobs through. :-/
<nigelb> persia: Ilike how you keep thinking up how to automate :D
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> I'm intermittently experiences "illegal instruction" problem when darktable gets built on the PPA build farm
<pmjdebruijn> when building the same sources locally there is no issue
<____rye> hello people, having read http://curtis.hovey.name/2010/11/01/launchpad-answers-at-uds-n/ and seeing "External" in Launchpad Answers configuration I was wondering whether it is possible to specify external URL now?
<GrueMaster> Does anyone know if launchpad.distributions.searchTasks can take multiple parameters?  I am trying to replicate an advanced search from launchpad in a format similar to the reports generated by the ubuntu-qa-tools/bug-report-framework.
<james_w> GrueMaster, it can
<GrueMaster> Ok...how?   Maybe I am missing something but I am trying to refine a list to unassigned bugs for a team and tag.  But assignee_option='none' is giving me an error.
<GrueMaster> I'm using that field based on the link of a successful query using launchpad's advanced search.
<wgrant> sinzui: Ah, great, you noticed the new p-r-f log?
<sinzui> Yes. I got a copy of it. Looks like loganberry cannot talk over ftp at the moment
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> Since it should be the only remaining script failure.
<wgrant> Is the verbosity OK? I haven't actually looked at the log, and sort of guessed at which level would be appropriate.
<wgrant> Seems OK.
<wgrant> sinzui: It looks like it can't HTTP out either?
<wgrant> But that at least doesn't crash it.
<sinzui> It right. that is because http call pass in the open method
#launchpad 2011-02-12
<Yanksrule> fuck fuck fuck mutha mutha fuck mutha mutha fuck fuck mutha fuck mutha fuck
<Guest690000> WTFFFFFFFFFFFF?????
<Yanksrule> my rap nigga
<Yanksrule> im gangsta
<Guest690000> what is wrong whit you??
<Guest690000> XDDD
<Guest690000> LOL
<Yanksrule> im gangsta
<Yanksrule> fuck fuck fuck mutha mutha fuck mutha mutha fuck fuck mutha fuck mutha fuck
<carcat> nigelb, ?
<gpc> not sure how you are going to help
<gpc> unless you're an undercover staffer
<carcat> I can slap them!
<Yanksrule> I AM GANGSTA
<Yanksrule> I AM MORE GANGSTA THAN ALL U FOOS
<carcat> the most non sense spam ever
<lifeless> !ops
<ubot5> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<lifeless> I think that list needs a cleanup
<jamesh> lifeless: looking at the access list, it seems to be based on nickname patterns
<lifeless> jamesh: well, I'm thinking of daf, carlos bradb, daniles & stevea who have no affiliation with lp these days
<jamesh> lifeless: do they still have canonical/launchpad/* hostmasks?
<lifeless> possibly
<lifeless> I don't though
<wgrant> That hostmask didn't exist in those days.
<wgrant> Except SteveA and perhaps carlos.
<jamesh> I think kiko set it up one day
<jamesh> I wonder which command ubot5 is using to get that list?
<lifeless> its also crack
<lifeless> I can't actuall op on this channel via chanserv
<lifeless> I could a -long- time ago
<jamesh> I'm pretty sure the access list on the channel listed me explicitly at one point
<lifeless> yes
<jamesh> it just has the hostmask patterns + kiko + Rinchen now.
<lifeless> how do we get it reset ?
<lifeless> should really be flacoste as owner, losa + lp devs I guess these days
<jamesh> looking at the access list, ask Rinchen
<lifeless> joey: ^
<jamesh> just checked and my access level isn't sufficient to give others access
<jamesh> [he'll probably have to identify as Rinchen to make changes]
<jamesh> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ops-%23launchpad <- looks like the ubot5 response is canned
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> thanks
<JackyAlcine> o.O
<egossett> i typed  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal window
<egossett> i see restricted on ppa lines.
<egossett> how to remove these
<MTecknology> Spam... https://launchpad.net/~peba  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-fsl-imx51/+bug/456659)
<MTecknology> kiko: ^
<MTecknology> Odd because there's other stuff he's done that's not spam
<MTecknology> almost all of it is though; https://bugs.launchpad.net/~peba
<lifeless> sigh
<MTecknology> ah.. I guess sinzui is taking care of it- sorry to bother
<MTecknology> lifeless: how've you been?
<lifeless> I'm not sure sinzui knows about it
<lifeless> signing about spammer.
<lifeless> MTecknology: good
<MTecknology> lifeless: someone already filed the question about him and he responded - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/145042
<MTecknology> seems like a lot of spammers recently
<slangasek> wgrant: hi, I see a change wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/701383 was included in 11.02, which AIUI was the milestone for the rollout this week; post-rollout we're seeing what seems to be a behavior change with PPAs no longer publishing Packages files for universe and breaking our use of germinate against such a ppa; is this plausible and connected to this change, or is my diagnosis of this error wrong?
<lifeless> slangasek: we don't publish universe/multiverse/restricted for any ppas now
<slangasek> ok, so this is a change connected to the latest rollout?
<lifeless> slangasek: we stopped a couple of months back
<slangasek> hmm
<lifeless> slangasek: we've now started cleaning up the junk
<slangasek> then I wonder why things just started breaking :)
<slangasek> ahh
<slangasek> ok, thanks
<lifeless> bigjools mailed the -users list
<slangasek> that tells me where to file the bug, then :)
<slangasek> lifeless: sorry, I'm not familiar with that list - link?
<slangasek> n/m, seems to be in the obvious place
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users
<slangasek> yep, ta
<lifeless> slangasek: can you fix germinate?
<slangasek> SMOP
<slangasek> :)
<lifeless> cool
<slangasek> we'll get it taken care of, thanks
<lifeless> the reason was purely performance
<slangasek> sure, no objections here - just my pathological need to know what changed before I go changing other things at random ;)
<lifeless> a good trait ;)
<wgrant> slangasek: that change in particular didn't actually alter anything behaviour. But, as lifeless said, we stopped publishing !main for PPAs in December, and removed all the existing directories a day or two ago.
<lifeless> wgrant: I need to shoot, but garbo-hourly is a sad panda
<wgrant> lifeless: I know.
<wgrant> But ELOSA>
<lifeless> 2011-02-12 21:13:21 ERROR   Unhandled exception
<lifeless>  -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64193616/4iAip7obTFC9E7lZYIbhApEg4Pj.txt (duplicate key value violates unique constraint "bugmessage__bug__index__key"
<lifeless> )
<wgrant> I presumed that was the case.
<lifeless> ah, but buildbot sadface
<lifeless> slave lost wtf
<wgrant> Hah, on both.
<lifeless> the deploy
<lifeless> I thnk
<wgrant> lifeless: I forced both builders, and they seem to be working now.
#launchpad 2011-02-13
 * penguin42 is getting 503's from launchpadlibrarian.net
<penguin42>  '503 Service Unavailable' No server is available to handle this request
<waldir> hey guys. I'd like to add a bug to launchpad suggesting that when installing package A, if B is already installed, A-B should be installed too (e.g. php5, curl, and php5-curl). What search terms should i use to make sure it hasn'e been submitted before?
<wgrant> waldir: That would need a fix for Debian bug #77324
<ubot5> Debian bug 77324 in dpkg "dpkg wish: conditional dependencies" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/77324
<wgrant> waldir: Neither dpkg nor apt support conditional dependencies, which are required to express the relation that you suggest.
<waldir> wgrant: thanks for looking into this :)
<waldir> so I take it that there's nothing I can do at the moment?
<wgrant> That's right :(
<waldir> wgrant: at least no progress was prevented by inaction of my part :) thanks for giving me that bit of peace of mind :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<tumbleweed> Can I rely on https access to launchpad librarian? I'd like pull-{lp,debian}-source to use https for fetching the .dsc file, but launchpad redirects from +files to http://launchpadlibrarian. I'm tempted to rewrite the redirect.
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Yes, launchpadlibrarian.net provides both HTTP and HTTPS.
<wgrant> The webapp uses HTTPS, so I don't think it'll go away any time soon :)
<tumbleweed> wgrant: good, I just imagine that not much uses lp librarian over https
<tumbleweed> I mean, all the redirects from lp are plain http (that I've sen)
<wgrant> Right. It normally redirects to to HTTP, but uses HTTPS for stuff included in pages (icons, for example).
<tumbleweed> oh, didn't know that came from librarian
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Team and project images do.
<lifeless> tumbleweed: shouldn't pull-lp-source use the bzr branch ?
<micahg> lifeless: maybe once the package importer is fixed :)
<persia> No, because that doesn't provide a .dsc
<lifeless> persia: any?
<lifeless> s/any/and/
<persia> Also, we'd have to do historical package imports, unless pull-lp-source no longer takes a release argument.
<persia> lifeless: Means one has to fiddle with stuff to get the .dsc to use in the next step of a number of processes.  UDD will replace this, if it does, but it's not worth attempting to insert UDD into this.
<wgrant> micahg: (The package importer is fixed, it will catch up in the next day or so)
<micahg> wgrant: ok, well, there are still the reasons that persia mentioned then
<lifeless> tumbleweed: anyhow, a) yes https is here to stay; lp is staying https only
<lifeless> tumbleweed: b) the urls on the appservers are authoritative; don't cache the urls on the librarian indefinitely
<lifeless> and c) we should generate some urls to the librarian we don't at the moment, that needs some log care n attention
<tumbleweed> lifeless: I simply want to use https because I have no other way to do verification, there won't be any caching
<persia> tumbleweed: You don't trust TCP?
<tumbleweed> persia: I tend to, but one shouldn't when building tools :)
<persia> Why not?  The entire point of TCP is that it's reliable and transaction-based.  Otherwise folk would use UDP for everything.
<wgrant> I'd be using HTTPS for this sort of thing... people don't normally verify .dsc sigs.
<tumbleweed> .dsc sigs aren't very useful in ubuntu, we don't have a developer keyring
<tumbleweed> (very useful in this use case)
<persia> wgrant: Ah, to avoid routing attacks.  Good point.
<persia> tumbleweed: We could construct one, although without a closed WoT, it's messy.
<tumbleweed> eventually UDD should take over for a lot of this. I'm not particularly worried here, I just think our tools should try and not be the weakest security link
<persia> Indeed.  I just momentarily forgot about routing attacks.
<kirkland> help, please
<kirkland> spam leaking into bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/543478/comments/10
<lifeless> kirkland: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/145236
<kim0> Hi folks, newbie around. I'm pushing code to "https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/+junk/ec2-ebs-migrate-Instance" which is a branch from "https://code.launchpad.net/~abd4lla/+junk/ec2-ebs-migrate" However I am not getting "propose for merging" link, any idea why ?
<lifeless> +junk does not have collaboration features
<lifeless> possibly it should, but it doesn't at the moment
<mwhudson> huh, when did "86 queries/external actions issued in 1.10 seconds" start appearing in the top right of the page?
<lifeless> friday, for LP devs.
<lifeless> the discrepancy between that time and the http response time is in-dc queuing
<lifeless> mwhudson: do you like it ?
<mwhudson> yeah, it's nicely styled
<mwhudson> it's there if i want to look for it, not too in your face though
<lifeless> that was huwshimi
<lifeless> we collaborated :) - I've wanted to do that for -ages-
<lifeless> mwhudson: I'm thinking of making it much more aggressive on soft timeouts
<mwhudson> like make it red and flashing if it soft-timed out?
<lifeless> mwhudson: like - a watermark saying 'timeout', and a expanding widget listing the actions
<mwhudson> that'd be awesome
<mwhudson> is there a guide anywhere for accessing the launchpad api from another webapp?
<mwhudson> i guess i want the js equivalent of launchpadlib
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> all the LP js
<lifeless> except
<lifeless> we don't see cross domain permissions
<lifeless> so you'll run into browser security issues if you're trying to do authenticated actions
<lifeless> I'm not sure what the best answer is there, guess we can whitelist sites we trust not to mess up and have vulnerabilities themselves
<lifeless> alternatively, have your webapp make backend requests to lp using launchpadlib or similar
<mwhudson> read only i think
<lifeless> its not read/write that is the issue
<lifeless> its 'hit another website using the secure cookie for that site'
<mwhudson> ah, and anonymous :)
<mwhudson> (at least for now)
<lifeless> no cookie -> anonymous
<lifeless> yes
<mwhudson> can you use oauth from js, or does that fall foul of the cross domain restrictions as well?
<mwhudson> can proxy via the backend if needed i guess
<jinzo> hello, I'm wondering what does launchpad use for it's openid logins?
<jinzo> which library? python-openid directly or?
<mwhudson> ah
<jinzo> I'm trying to browse the sourcecode, but I'm quite... lost in it
<mwhudson> i think it uses python-openid yes
<jinzo> is there a way to browse the current trunk online?
<lifeless> mwhudson: I'm not a browser model expert, but given oauth was designed for backend-requests (thats why its a 3rd party auth system), I suspect the answer is 'yes you will'
<mwhudson> yes, but note that some of the login stuff is not actually in the launchpad codebase
<lifeless> jinzo: current trunk of what?
<jinzo> launchpad
<jinzo> I would want to see all the dependencies
<mwhudson> jinzo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/files
<lifeless> we'd like to see tham all too
<mwhudson> heh heh
<lifeless> they're split in 4 places
<lifeless> contrib
<lifeless> setup.py/versions.cfg
<lifeless> launchpad-dependencies packages
<lifeless> sourcecode/ via config-manager
<lifeless> this is a bit of a mess
<jinzo> thanks for the info
<mwhudson> lifeless: so, for read-only, anonymous access to the launchpad api from js i should ... what?
<mwhudson> copy/paste chunks of launchpad's own js?
<mwhudson> i guess i should ask this sort of thing on a day when more people are around
<lifeless> mwhudson: we don't publish a js version of launchpad lib
<lifeless> and unless/until we get a good answer around browser security model + archive permissions (for instance), we won't ;)
<mwhudson> so i might be better off proxying via a webapp backend
<lifeless> mwhudson: you *can* use the api from js pretty easily given its json yada yada yada
<lifeless> mwhudson: if you fix the 'launchpadlib is not concurrency safe' bug, certainly.
<lifeless> mwhudson: what are you doing?
<mwhudson> lifeless: we're building an android build service
<mwhudson> my design stores configurations in launchpad branches, so i want to access the list of branches for a project
<mwhudson> it doesn't really have to be done in js at all, i guess
<lifeless> will your backend want to verify any of its inputs ?
<mwhudson> not especially, only trusted people will be able to build stuff
<mwhudson> and 'build stuff' == 'running arbitrary code on the builders' so validating anything else seems a bit redundant
<lifeless> kk
<lifeless> in which case, do whatever is easiest
<mwhudson> yeah :)
#launchpad 2012-02-06
<maxb> Jesdisciple: erm, what? I'm afraid you really haven't clearly explained what your problem is at all.
<maxb> Jesdisciple: To try to clear up some confusion - Launchpad's public SSH key is not published anywhere other than its SSH service itself, because it doesn't need to be
<maxb> Jesdisciple: Whilst it's true that you'd need to independently verify the key if you were concerned about the possibility of DNS poisoning or traffic interception, people in general simply *aren't* sufficently concerned about those eventualities for a mechanism of independent verification to exist.
<maxb> Jesdisciple: And given that Launchpad primarly deals in open source software anyway, it's hard to see why concern over those kinds of attacks should be warranted.
<maxb> Jesdisciple: So, in conclusion, your trust in Launchpad's keys is a separate issue to any connectivity issues you may be having. Be sure to clearly separate the two as you ask for further assistance, for best chance of clear replies
<Jesdisciple> maxb: Sorry, was reading.  I was concerned with this message which had bin pastebin'd by another user:
<Jesdisciple> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.90.11' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<maxb> Jesdisciple: ok... why are you concerned by it?
<Jesdisciple> I now think the issue was simply my misunderstanding of the warning...  I thought warning meant "bad, please fix"...  Apparently proceeding despite the warning results in the proper action (installing the public key)
<Jesdisciple> correction: the warning that came before the prompt to which I answered yes, thus triggering that one
<maxb> Jesdisciple: It's more of an "hey, if you're paranoid or working in a high-security environment, you may care about this"
<Jesdisciple> I always try to clean warnings out of my compiler output, and the warning really wasn't very descriptive.
<Jesdisciple> I was quite flabbergasted why none of the rest of the Internet had that problem.
<Jesdisciple> In hindsight I should have realized that the warning coming after "yes" referred to a new key.
<Jesdisciple> but the message I took away was "bad, please fix"
<Jesdisciple> lol... s/bin/been
<Jesdisciple> Jesdisciple@world:~$ sudo apt-get install english-alpha-ipa
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> adeuring: taking irc
<adeuring> rick_h: thanks
<mdeslaur> Could someone please take a look at OOPS-32cbca4d1b6c1e5444444084f2a7c23d
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=32cbca4d1b6c1e5444444084f2a7c23d
<mdeslaur> It's a simple bug, but I can't close it, or make it public or anything without getting a timeout
<rick_h> mdeslaur: looking
<mdeslaur> rick_h: thanks
<rick_h> mdeslaur: I'm not able to pull up that bug at all: 927032 ?
<mdeslaur> rick_h: it's a private bug that I would like to make public
<mdeslaur> rick_h: and mark as invalid, but I can't
<rick_h> mdeslaur: ok, thanks. That helps
<lifeless> mdeslaur: the oops is a heat timeout
<lifeless> UPDATE Distribution SET max_bug_heat=(SELECT COALESCE(MAX(heat), 0) FROM ((SELECT Bug.heat\n                      FROM
<lifeless> ///
<niemeyer> Folks, where has the "Active reviews" link for the project gone?
<mdeslaur> lifeless: it's a private bug with a single reporter that nobody can view...how is there a heat timeout on it?
<lifeless> the heat UI changes have been activated, but we haven't disabled the plumbing (its a little more intrusive, will be going this week I hope)
<lifeless> mdeslaur: because it writes to Ubuntu
<mdeslaur> lifeless: oh! I see
<lifeless> mdeslaur: this is *why* we're doing the heat changes, because as it stands it has huge contention
<mdeslaur> lifeless: ok, so if I wait a week or two, the problem will go away by itself?
<lifeless> mdeslaur: for now, just keep trying
<lifeless> mdeslaur: or wait for a week or so yeah
<mdeslaur> lifeless: awesome, thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks rick_h
<lifeless> niemeyer: what page is it missing from ?
<niemeyer> lifeless: launchpad.net/project
<lifeless> niemeyer: thats a disabled project.
<lifeless> niemeyer: you shouldn't be able to see it at all
<niemeyer> lifeless: Sorry, I mean it should be in the main project page
<niemeyer> lifeless: https://launchpad.net/goamz
<lifeless> niemeyer: on https://code.launchpad.net/goamz - 'Launchpad does not know where goamz hosts its code.
<lifeless> '
<lifeless> niemeyer: IIRC this disables merge proposal features and so on
<niemeyer> lifeless: Apparently it does.. https://code.launchpad.net/goamz/+activereviews
<lifeless> niemeyer: try toggling it to 'hosted on launchpad'
<lifeless> niemeyer: there should be a control on the https://launchpad.net/goamz page, right hand side 'project configuration'
<niemeyer> lifeless: Nope.. it asks me to link a branch
<niemeyer> lifeless: this project uses series only
<lifeless> you can rename trunk to something else
<lifeless> I don't think having trunk mapped to a branch is needed, there is a different setting
<lifeless> IMBW
<niemeyer> Ok, Launchpad must be getting lost with series.. we're going to get rid of series usage in this project anyway, since it's getting too messy, so that's fine
<lifeless> I suspect something is contingent on either the default series having a branch (which is totally compatible with only using series - just rename trunk to one of your series')
<lifeless> or it is contingent on the main 'hosted on lp' setting, which *should* be settable without setting a branch for the default series
<niemeyer> lifeless: That'd mean one of the series is more special.. that's not the case
<niemeyer> lifeless: They're all in development
<lifeless> thats a separate flag for LP
<lifeless> project has a pointer to default series, each series has a status development/obsolete etc.
<lifeless> this is baked in the model
<niemeyer> lifeless: Yeah.. it's just that project default series doesn't make sense in this case
<niemeyer> lifeless: It's fine.. we'll stop using series
<lifeless> if that works for you, cool. OTOH that may not be enough to get the link back.
<niemeyer> lifeless: Don't see why.. we'll simply use a main branch with the project
<lifeless> that works by having a default series
<lifeless> LP won't let you have no series at all
<niemeyer> lifeless: That's fine.. whatever makes it happy
<lifeless> heh, ok :)
<lifeless> you'll also get faster pushes that way
<deryck> rick_h, I've got IRC now.  Sorry I didn't take it earlier.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> deryck: thanks, let me know when you get a chance to chat JS
<nand_nanda_21_> hi. i am not able to import my pgp key to launchpad.
<nand_nanda_21_> once i import my key in launchpad, i got a mail from launchpad asking me to decrypt the pgp message.. when i do gpg < message> i am not able to decrypt my message.
<nand_nanda_21_> could someone advice my on how to upload pgp key on launchpad?
 * mgedmin did that a long time ago and didn't remember having trouble
<mgedmin> then again I use Mutt for reading mail, and Mutt supports pgp/mime very nicely
<mgedmin> could it be some sort of mime-encoding of the message is interfering with gpg's ability yo decrypt it, if you just paste it raw?
<Enlik> hi, is there any known issue about inability to login? I can't (I get error with error code), also I am unable to search bugs - I get an error too and get address ending with null/?<etc.>. If it helps, UI language is Polish.
<Enlik> of course I'm talking about Launchpad
<Enlik> oh, bug searching worked this time, but login still not (and it's since a few days, at least)
<rick_h> Enlik: what browser are you on for the second issue?
<Enlik> rick_h: Opera (hm, seems to work in Firefox, but login doesn't in any of the two)
<rick_h> Enlik: ok, so the second issue is a known bug with opera.
<Enlik> I see
<Enlik> will be fixed or is it said to be an "Opera should do something" one?
<rick_h> for the login, do you get to the login page and then some error code? what's the url/error?
<rick_h> Enlik: it's opera not suporting html5 history and we've got a todo to work on making it work on it, but it's not super high priority
<Enlik> (just asking, don't intend to be mean)
<Enlik> so it means it won't work in majority of browsers, if I'm not mistaken. Interesting. About the login issue, I'm redirected to https://login.launchpad.net/+login and the error is: 2228carambolalaunchpad810
<Enlik> (also, if it helps, I'm not sure I type the right password - been some time since I needed to type it last time…)
<rick_h> deryck: what's the sso irc channel?
<deryck> rick_h, maybe #ubuntu-sso ?  I'm not sure actually.  let me look and see...
<rick_h> deryck: tried that and canonical-sso without luck, searching
<Enlik> try /query alis
<deryck> maybe it's just the public is channel.
<Enlik> (works for non-hidden channels)
<dobey> rick_h, deryck: i don't think there's an sso-specific channel.
<rick_h> sorry, my mistake then. Thought I saw one during idle at some point. oops
<deryck> rick_h, so there are a couple options, see this link:  https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/IRCSupport
<rick_h> deryck: ah, that's what I saw. The form there.
<rick_h> Enlik: so give this a shot for the login trouble. https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<cjohnston> Is one project able to be under 2 project groups?
<sinzui> cjohnston, no
<cjohnston> ok. thanks
<sinzui> cjohnston, project groups are about control, not affiliation
<TEttinger> I'm getting an error: Permission Denied (publickey).
<TEttinger> I'm not sure why, or what is causing it, but I am trying to create a project
<TEttinger> (I am new to bazaar in general, but reasonably experienced with git)
<TEttinger> I get the error when I try to push to my project's trunk on LP
<cjohnston> sinzui: we have a "Community Web Projects" which is a project group.. We have all of the communtiy projects in that project.. There are also multiple Summit projects, which very well would fit under a "Summit Project" project group due to their relation, but also fit inside of Community Web Projects... I'm also assuming it isnt possible for a project group to be nested
<sinzui> no
<sinzui> project groups are broken by design
<cjohnston> ok
<sinzui> organisations need nested projects, communities need tags. We did not build either
<Enlik> rick_h: done
<Enlik> rick_h: thanks for your input
<Enlik> (I'm still wondering why using a simple GET searching wasn't enough, but :))
<Enlik> s/but/btw./
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> Enlik: the new buglisting stuff does some tricks that involve updating the url and in opera it's not supporting part of that machinery which gets undefined/null values into the url that it then chokes on
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you.
<TEttinger> abentley, does Help contact mean you help with noob problems like mine?
<abentley> TEttinger: That means that none of the SSH public keys you have registered with LP could be used for your push.
<Enlik> rick_h: hm, okay
<TEttinger> abentley, I saw something about ssh-add
<TEttinger> but it wasn't a link, so I wasn't sure where to look it up
<abentley> TEttinger: what OS are you using?
<TEttinger> Xubuntu 64-bit (in a VM)
<abentley> TEttinger: If you type "man ssh-add" in a terminal, that should give you information about the command.
<TEttinger> abentley, heh true...
<abentley> TEttinger: If you're ~marek-tettinger, it appears that you haven't registered any SSH keys with Launchpad, so that would be one problem.
<TEttinger> nope
<TEttinger> abentley, I am thomas-ettinger on launchpad
<TEttinger> the command I am using:
<TEttinger> bzr push lp:~thomas-ettinger/salmon-contrib/trunk
<abentley> TEttinger: You do have a key, so it sounds like you need to make SSH aware of it before pushing.
<abentley> TEttinger: e.g. with ssh-add, though there are other ways configuring SSH to use a given key.
<TEttinger> hmm, I should be using my public key, right?
<TEttinger> ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<abentley> TEttinger: No, you should be using your private key, typically ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<TEttinger> abentley, I should give my private key to LP?
<mgedmin> TEttinger, no!
<EvilResistance> TEttinger, for SSH, you give the public:
<abentley> TEttinger: No, you should use your private key with SSH, so that Launchpad can use your public key to authenticate you.
<EvilResistance> id_rsa.pub
<mgedmin> you never give your private key to anyone
<EvilResistance> abentley, you give LP the public key
<EvilResistance> erm
<EvilResistance> TEttinger, ^
<TEttinger> yeah, i was wondering...
<EvilResistance> TEttinger, you keep the private key private and you provide the public key
<TEttinger> yeah, that seemed wrong
<TEttinger> huh, I might have had the wrong key on LP -- I removed the old one and re-added id_rsa.pub, now it seems to work
<abentley> TEttinger: Great.
<abentley> TEttinger: Perhaps the old one was from a previous VM.
<TEttinger> abentley, yeah that is likely too
<TEttinger> oh!
<TEttinger> I reinstalled ssh recently
<abentley> TEttinger: Installation by itself wouldn't have replaced an existing key.  But maybe you also ran ssh-keygen after that.
<buzz_> there have been large wait times for launchpad builders over the last days, and many occasions in the last weeks/months where there have been large queues. Are queue times of a few hours to be considered "the norm" now, or have I somehow just been incredibly unlucky when uploading
<buzz_> s/large/long
<lifeless> we've had a significant increase in usage and haven't [yet] compensated for that
<lifeless> we're doing what we can with the resouces on hand
<buzz_> are manual submissions prioritised over auto builds or ?
<buzz_> im sure there used to be more builders than are on now though right ?
<buzz_> also your machines are all internal / run by you ? i assume it isn't currently possible for users to contribute some cpu cycles etc ?
<mgedmin> I suppose there are trust issues that make this complicated
<buzz_> hmm yeh, i guess
<buzz_> would it be a trust issue if people could submit prebuilt packages directly? as of course, anyone could already submit bad code to be built already.
<buzz_> just ideas.
<TEttinger> buzz_, have you looked at the OpenSUSE Build Service?  I think they can build .deb packages as well, and maybe it can interact with Launchpad as an external service?
<dobey> obs doesn't put built packages into launchpad ppas. i guess perhaps they provide their own archives setup, but it doesn't interact with launchpad in that sense
<buzz_> well, i can of course just stick my packages on my own server anyway. just seemed nice to have em on lp anyway and easy for ubuntu users to find, and use
<buzz_> lp is nice and convenient
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<dobey> buzz_: well i wouldn't worry about the seemingly long waits for builds. it's not always that bad. and it is a free service. though commercial options are also available. :)
<buzz_> well, it can be slightly annoying to wait 3 hours to find the build failed. heh. I appreciate the server is free. as is my work supporting ubuntu users and fixing ubuntu bugs that ubuntu doesnt get around to fixing :)
<tumbleweed> buzz_: if you're doing a fair number of builds, it's worth the effort of setting up pbuilder / sbuild locally. There are times when LP has > 24hr build queues
<tumbleweed> (plus, you can debug builds locally. Remote builds you just have a log to stare at)
<wgrant> LP isn't a build testing service.
<wgrant> It's a package publishing service.
<dobey> buzz_: like tumbleweed said; you probably want to setup pbuilder to test the builds locally with.
<buzz_> when did i say i was using it to test. sometimes things get overlooked.
<tumbleweed> most developers test-build locally, then upload to LP (at least most sensible ones do)
<buzz_> i have had pbuilder set up before. I may well just use that solely in the future and host the files as I want to target debian also
<buzz_> i do test build locally, albeit not in pbuilder right now.
<tumbleweed> ok, then you shouldn't run into problems that often, just missing dependency type issues
<buzz_> which is the most common issue when i bump into an issue
<tumbleweed> right, I try and match my test-build environment to the target
<buzz_> especially with some packages that have 30+ dependencies
<buzz_> yeh. as do i. but its not always possible to cover everything. i am as human as the next person
<buzz_> why has this gone from launchpad queues to somehow finger pointing at my abilities..
<lifeless> confusion I think
<buzz_> long waits for builds can be an issue if also for example, an issue in the package arises and you want to push out a fix
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> we don't /want/ long waits.
<tumbleweed> long waits are certainly a pain. All I was trying to do was offer advice (and yes, we all screw up some uploads :P )
<buzz_> yep. well i hope it improves. im sure if there was a way for users to contribute resources, they would..
<lifeless> buzz_: the issue with other builders is indeed one of trust
<lifeless> bad code -> there is an audit trail with the code visible
<lifeless> bad builder -> no audit trail, and the code runs as root on the machine
<buzz_> i see
<lifeless> if I ran a builder as a VM, I can in principle pause the vm, edit the code being built in-place, unpause, let it finish, edit the code back, and let it calculate the source package.
<lifeless> -no- way to prove I have/haven't done that.
<lifeless> (short of forensic analysis...)
<buzz_> how does debian manage that for the buildd stuff? or they just dont? I'm sure in the past I was running a build machine for pa-risc arch on debian
<buzz_> (was a long time ago, memory has faded)
<tumbleweed> buzz_: debian has a bunch of buildds http://db.debian.org/machines.cgi (also, each maintainer uploads the binaries that they built themselves. There's talk of finally fixing that soon...)
<stgraber> Debian is scary ;)
<tumbleweed> we all trust DDs, right? :)
<stgraber> if you run Debian, you don't quite have a choice do you? :)
<stgraber> at least in Ubuntu all these binary uploads get rebuilt, that's where you discover some issues (had to fix a bunch of FTBFS because our builds don't seem to match the DD's machine ;))
<tumbleweed> its true. But we also screw up a bit. (build in stale / dirty environments, or the wrong environment)
<buzz_> ubuntu screwups from my experience involve changing a working debian package by adding lots of ubuntu customisations and then realising or not that is is broken
<buzz_> hence having to maintain my own mdadm for 2+ years before it was finally fixed up somewhat in ubuntu
<hrw> hi
#launchpad 2012-02-07
<thumper> wgrant: hi
<thumper> do you or StevenK know about the epoc problem with recipe builds?
<thumper> how do we fix that?
<thumper> this is to do with a compiz daily build
<wgrant> Which epoch problem?
<thumper> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/+recipe/compiz-core-daily
<thumper> wgrant: the version created by the normal deb process has a 1: at the start of the version
<wgrant> thumper: The recipe's version template doesn't have an epoch...
<thumper> no... no it doesn't
<wgrant> Fixing that may help :)
<thumper> the epoch isn't a valid option
<thumper> is it?
<wgrant> It accepts a 1: prefix fine.
<wgrant> But you can't extract it from the changelog automatically, no.
<wgrant> It's not part of the upstream version.
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> ok
<thumper> I'll try that
<viro> hey
<thumper> hey...
<thumper> shouldn't #12345 be linked to a bug in the description area?
<thumper> what is the bug linking regex?
<spm> o/ thumper
<thumper> hi spm
<wgrant> thumper: There are more objects in Launchpad than bugs :)
<thumper> wgrant: yeah...
<thumper> wgrant: so bug 12345
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<wgrant>       (?P<bug>
<wgrant>         \bbug(?:[\s=-]|<br\s*/>)*
<wgrant>             (?:(?:(?:\#|report|number|num\.?|no\.?)?(?:[\s=-]|<br\s*/>)+)|
<wgrant>             (?:(?:\s\#)?(?:[\s=-]|<br\s*/>)*))
<wgrant>         0*(?P<bugnum>\d+)
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * apw is getting repeated timeouts approving nominations, is something known?
<apw> (Error ID: OOPS-572e1ae7c3810be16009ef26fc13c8b3)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=572e1ae7c3810be16009ef26fc13c8b3
<adeuring> the
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<adeuring> apw: I'm trying to acess the OOPS -- but the server seem to be veeery slow...
<apw> adeuring, symptoms, symptoms
<adeuring> ;)
<adeuring> apw: bug 874250
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874250 in Launchpad itself "BugNomination:+editstatus timeout for bugs with many tasks" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874250
<wgrant> I probably fixed that today.
<adeuring> apmy guessfrom the OOPS report would be that this bug has more than 50 bug tasks
<adeuring> wgrant: yay!
<apw> wgrant, at the time i was getting the errors about 25, now it has more
<apw> adeuring, ^^ even
<wgrant> Right, it looks like there were around 28 tasks at the time.
<wgrant> Now there's 51
<wgrant> All well above what was intended: ~5
<apw> wgrant, i have been pressing accept
<wgrant> But it should work, there's just some terrible code that I deleted today.
<apw> wgrant, what is the expected use model when a bug affects many packages
<apw> the bugs in question being CVEs
<wgrant> apw: Well, it wasn't expected that packages would be duplicated 10 times.
<wgrant> linux is sort of abusing the system :)
<apw> wgrant, so did i get the hint that the next release might be ok and i can forget about it, or do i need to go figure out a new process to avoid this limitiation
<wgrant> apw: It will probably work some time next week.
<wgrant> Once I get today's branches landed and deployed.
<apw> ok, then i can ignore it, thanks wgrant
<vibhav> Is Soyuz too FOSS now?
<wgrant> vibhav: Yes, all of Launchpad is.
<vibhav> thanks wgrant
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<dpm> hi launchpadders. I've just noticed the mailing list archives in lp seem to have lost the styling and are displayed in plain html. I'm not sure if it's know or an issue with my browser, so I thought I'd give a heads up just in case - https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-l10n-hi/
<rick_h> dpm: looking, thanks for the heads up
<rick_h> dpm: looks like a broken icing link, will file a bug
<dpm> no worries, thanks rick_h
<rick_h> dpm: ping, I was told you might know or have an idea if there's a way to mass download .pot files for a language?
<rick_h> dpm: I've got someone that wants to download all spanish .pot for ubuntu to work on
<dpm> rick_h, for projects, only project owners can do that. For distros, and in particular Ubuntu, only the source package maintainers, rosetta-admins and the ubuntu-translations coordinators teams can download the .pot files, if I remember correctly. In any case, the caveat here is that for Ubuntu you can only do it on a single source package basis, you cannot download them all at once. What did the person who ask you want to do with all those .pot files?
<rick_h> dpm: I assume to work on them, but wasn't specific.
<rick_h> dpm:  " This would allow us to perform
<rick_h> some consistency checks using automated means, do some terminological
<rick_h> research, etc. "
<dpm> rick_h, actually, there is a way to download everything, but only the PO files, which is I think what they'd need, not the POT files: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/Exporting#Full
<dpm> they'd be getting them from the language pack tarballs that LP regularly exports
<rick_h> dpm: ah sorry, that's what he asked for. I added the t from habit
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> I think that page in the wiki should tell them all they need
<rick_h> dpm: awesome, this looks perfect
<rick_h> thanks!
<dpm> rick_h, glad to help :) btw, if they want to do actual translations as opposed to processing them, they should get in touch with the ubuntu spanish translation team, which does the translations online
<rick_h> dpm: I think this person is part of that team
<dpm> ah, cool, in that case he/she should be on the loop
<rick_h> sorry, closed the window. looking
<rick_h> dpm: Nacho Perea "part of the Ubuntu translators/reviewers team"
<rick_h> so maybe not spanish translation team specifically, not familar with the setup
<dpm> rick_h, yeah, he's part of the Spanish translation team: https://launchpad.net/~nacho.perea
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<deryck> rick_h, I relieve you.
<rick_h> deryck: ty much
<sinzui> rick_h, I think bug 928261 can be fixed with the aid of WebOps
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 928261 in Launchpad itself "mailing list archive has broken icing css link" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928261
<rick_h> sinzui: thanks for the heads up. reading your bug comment now and will try to walk it through
<czajkowski> Aloha :)
<rick_h> hey czajkowski, how goes?
<czajkowski> it goes well thanks
<abentley> czajkowski: welcome to the team.
<czajkowski> abentley: thank you
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you.
<deryck> abentley, thanks!
<TiMiDo> hello
<TiMiDo> i have a question.
<TiMiDo> can someone help me out..
 * redttx is away: I'm busy
<lifeless> !ask | TiMiDo
<ubot5> TiMiDo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TiMiDo> I am an Ubuntu Member but now I'm piss off. why I'm I Piss off, is because I been Helping Translating Ubuntu To Spanish and Mr, franciscomol denied me in the ubuntu-l10n-es
<TiMiDo> reason was Sorry but do not meet the requirements to be a translator
<TiMiDo> officer.
<TiMiDo> *official
<TiMiDo> but he accepts some other user with less karma than me...
<TiMiDo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es latest member was Nacho Perea
<TiMiDo> and look at his karma Points
<TiMiDo> i just can't believe that asshole like him are Team Administrators
<TiMiDo> and pardon me for my language.
<dobey> TiMiDo: did you assign the ubuntu code of conduct?
<TiMiDo> yes i did,
<dobey> TiMiDo: then please respect it :)
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> thank you.
<TiMiDo> ;)
<dobey> TiMiDo: if you have a complaint about governance in ubuntu and its teams, you should probably raise your concern with the appropriate ubuntu teams. this channel is for launchpad issues. perhaps #ubuntu-community-team would be a good place to start.
<TiMiDo> thank you dobey
<dobey> and please be respectful about it. calling people names is not respectful :)
<TiMiDo> right Sorry about that
<czajkowski> TiMiDo: you were taking to alanbell about this were you with -ops?
<TiMiDo> yeah but i drop the Subject,
<czajkowski> TiMiDo: I was about to suggest talk to dpm in the community team who is head of translations
<TiMiDo> yeah I'll talk to Him.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-02-08
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<MacSlow> I've an odd problem with LP thinking there's a 0-line diff between trunk and a proposed branch, which is certainly wrong when one looks at the two
<MacSlow> note: I accidentally merged the changes from the proposed branch to trunk first, but reverted them right after that.
<MacSlow> if someone with good LP-insight could borrow me his/her pair of eyes -> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/notify-osd/fix.810325-2/+merge/91997 that would be really appreciated!
<wgrant> MacSlow: A merge proposal's diff is a preview of what would happen if you merged the proposed branch into the target.
<wgrant> In the case of a reversion that will be a diff of 0 lines.
<wgrant> You'll need to merge trunk into the proposed branch and revert the revert, or a merge will say there's nothing to do.
<wgrant> You can try it yourself now -- merging proposed into trunk will do nothing.
<wgrant> Because you can revert the *content* of the merge, but you can't revert the inclusion of those revisions into history.
<MacSlow> wgrant, lifeless also came to the rescue... issue solved... although I don't get why
<MacSlow> wgrant, thanks nevertheless
<mrevell> hey davmor2, there are two ways we can do this: if it's urgent, we can do it now or otherwise you can just show me at the Light House tomorrow :)
<davmor2> mrevell: the script I need to use is on my laptop which is where I need it currently so that is not a huge issue but I can't pull it to my main pc which is where I do the bulk of my testing if you could show me tomorrow that would be ideal thanks
<mrevell> davmor2, I'll be very happy to. Also, I'm coming to the LUG tonight so maybe I could show you there :)
<davmor2> yay! cool
<davmor2> mrevell: I'm assuming it is me doing something wrong it's the first time I've had cause to use bzr to push to lp I normally only pull/branch code, so it would be good to know what I'm doing wrong :)
<mrevell> davmor2, To be honest, this has to be something we can fix now. It's just that I'm solidly tied up in phone calls today.
<mrevell> Can anyone help davmor2 with his bzr push query?
<davmor2> mrevell: it's not urgent honestly tonight or tomorrow is fine :)
<mrevell> ok :)
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys!!!
<Wiz_KeeD> how is everyone?
<Wiz_KeeD> if i want to have a personal project available to only a select few to report bugs and such, do i need to create a public project or is there some other way?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Wiz_KeeD> no one is active here?
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: we offer commercial subscriptions if you'd like to have a private project
<rick_h> adeuring: relieved
<adeuring> rick_h: thanks
<Wiz_KeeD> how does that work rick_h ?
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: check out the tour here: https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks a lot rick_h
<Wiz_KeeD> !
<rick_h> np Wiz_KeeD
<Wiz_KeeD> i can also use bazaar in my project as a subversioning system right?
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: yep, it's all bzr based. It's pretty much normal launchpad, but based on a team only access and things like ppas get some extra love
<Wiz_KeeD> My goal is to put a subversioning system on my project and allow a few of my buddies to report bugs so i can keep clean track of things and not loose my code
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: understand, is it an open source project?
<Wiz_KeeD> i don't want it to be...at least not for now
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: ok, then yea, you'd have to go the commercial route
<Wiz_KeeD> + no one will be interested, it's very particular
<Wiz_KeeD> what's the comercial route?
<Wiz_KeeD> $$? :))
<rick_h> paying for a commercial subscription
<rick_h> yes
<rick_h> launchpad projects have to be under an open source license
<Wiz_KeeD> i didn't know that, well open source it is then, don't think anyone would care
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: yea, really if there's not a specific reason to hide it I'd say just register the project under an open source license.
<rick_h> odds are small you'll run into an issue, but who knows, there might be someone out there that can help as well
<Wiz_KeeD> not that private anyway, but m3h
<Wiz_KeeD> you're probably right
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: trust in open source :) Admittingly I'm a fan of it.
<Wiz_KeeD> launchpad is really cool, and i've barely efect thought about scratching the surface
<Wiz_KeeD> haha
<Wiz_KeeD> :D
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: heh, I work on it and still find things I didn't know it did
<Wiz_KeeD> cool :D
<Wiz_KeeD> what about just using bazaar privately, is that possible rick_h ?
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: definitely, you can always use bzr on your own
<Wiz_KeeD> and where will the versions sit?
<Wiz_KeeD> hope only i can get access to them :)
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: so bzr is distributed. So you can create a bzr repo right on your local machine
<rick_h> you can also setup a shared repository on another machine and pull/fetch via http and ssh if you setup http auth I believe
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: this blog post might be helpful http://dentharg.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/bazaar-ng-private-repositories-on-shared-hosting/ along with the bzr docs
<Wiz_KeeD> so launchpad doesn't provide a free, private repository
<Wiz_KeeD> let me bookmark that
<rick_h> Wiz_KeeD: no, if it's on luaunchpad and it's not a commercial subscription it's public
<Wiz_KeeD> got it, even though i've kind of predicted that answer
<deryck> rick_h, I've got irc now.
<rick_h> deryck: ty much
<om26er> this person https://launchpad.net/~salemjones69
<om26er> he is doing some nasty things to my bug reports
<om26er> *Unity bug reports
<om26er> bug 858884
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 858884 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::glib::SignalManager::Add()" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858884
<om26er> bug 857188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 857188 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0a04d410 ***" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857188
<om26er> 817352
<om26er> he just created this account to just F around, it was created today
<om26er> and 849454
<rick_h> om26er: looking
<rick_h> om26er: suspended account
<om26er> rick_h, thank you so much :)
<tos9> If there are any staff members around, do you guys happen to allow claiming a username for an account that seems to be dormant / abandoned / never used by any chance :)?
<czajkowski> tos9: have you tried to contact the person
<czajkowski> happened with my nick a long time ago, I contacted them and no reply and was then able to get it
<tos9> czajkowski: I haven't. I figured it's usually easier for someone to just check the access logs and see if that person has logged in in the past 3-4 years.
<tos9> I could obviously if that'd be what's necessary
<czajkowski> tos9: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion I suggest you do both and fill in the q&A
<tos9> czajkowski: Will do. Thanks :)
<czajkowski> they don't have to log into lp, they could be usuing that on the wiki or elsewhere
<czajkowski> tos9: np
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you.
<bjf> I/we are seeing some recent breakage of scripts on Precise (scripts run fine on Oneiric). bug_task.date_created is returning 'unicode' objects instead of 'datetime' objects
<bjf> lifeless: ^
<lifeless> bjf: I don't believe we have updated the launchpadlib stack, so this is going to be something broken in precise.
<lifeless> bjf: I'd start with ubuntu-bug launchpadlib
<lifeless> bjf: bjf its not server side (or oneiric too would be bust)
<bjf> lifeless: ack, will file bug
<deryck> abentley, thanks!
<bjf> lifeless: bug 929068
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 929068 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu) "[Precise] bug_task.date_created is returning 'unicode' objects instead of 'datetime' objects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929068
<george_e> The timeline graph is broken.
<lifeless> there is a fix about to be deployed
<Corey> salt_0.9.6-2ubuntu1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.9.6-2ubuntu1 <= 0.9.6-lucid1
<Corey> I've played with the version string for a while, and that error keeps getting kicked back from dput's upload to launchpad.
<Corey> And it's worth mentioning that the tarball in question is generated by my script that builds the dsc.
<cjohnston> I'm trying to figure out what exactly is a project driver? I see the Roles within a prject but it leaves me with a couple questions.. Looks like it would be similar to ~bug-control on ubuntu? do they get emails on bugs or anything like that, or do they have to sign up to get email.. is there anything else I'm missing?
<AlanBell> hi, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:onboard/snapshot is returning an error to do with json from launchpad https://launchpad.net/~onboard/+archive/snapshots looks fine and other ppas install, reproduced on 11.10 and 12.04
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834505/ is the output
<james_w> AlanBell, does "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:onboard/snapshots" work better?
<EvilResistance> isnt it add-apt-repository?
<AlanBell> james_w: problem exists between keyboard and chair
<AlanBell> sorry :(
<james_w> yes
<james_w> AlanBell, no problem
<james_w> it
<james_w> 's a poor failure mode though, so that's worth a bug
<AlanBell> I copied and pasted and missed a character
<james_w> add-apt-repository rather than Launchpad
<AlanBell> then copied and pasted my failed copy and paste and reproduced it /o\
<ploppy> Hi there, I wrote a Windows sidebar gadget which is, in fact, a ZIP archive renamed to .gadget
<ploppy> When I try to download a release of this file Firefox interprets it as text file ( http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6657/unbenanntjda.png ) and Opera wants to save it as .zip ( http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/499395capture1328738652.png ) instead of .gadget
<ploppy> is there anything I can do about it?
<ploppy> downloading from the source brwoser works fine
<ploppy> browser*
<ploppy> (Loggerhead)
<lifeless> the file type may have been misdetected, in which case there isn't (atm) anything you can do.
<lifeless> we have a bug open
<ploppy> ok
<ploppy> thank you
#launchpad 2012-02-09
<kc4zvw> Not ever receiving e-mail to validate Openpgp key
<wedtm> How would I got about adding this repo to my 10.04 system?
<wedtm> https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable/+packages
<EvilResistance> wedtm, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable
<wedtm> Oh man, that's what I was missing.
<wedtm> Okay, thanks!
<EvilResistance> yep
<EvilResistance> wedtm, also, #nginx :P
<wedtm> I know nginx fairly well, I just wanted to use a ppa in one of my scripts.
<wedtm> Is there a prefered PHP one?
<EvilResistance> the version of PHP in the repositories should be sufficient, i can try and see if there's a backport anywhere though
<wedtm> Oh, I'm looking for one that's at least 5.3.3
<wedtm> one that has PHP-FPM built in.
<EvilResistance> wedtm, what version of php is installed on your system?
<EvilResistance> or available i should say
 * EvilResistance isnt using lucid anymore
<wedtm> EvilResistance: I was mistaken, I'm on 11.10 now, and the version in aptitude is just fine :)
<wedtm> I appreciate your help greatly though!
<EvilResistance> yeah thats what i thought, 10.04 is pretty old :P
<EvilResistance> yeah 11.10 has a more recent php :P
<wedtm> Yeah, I like to stick with LTS's though.
<EvilResistance> meh, for my servers i agree.  for my other systems...
<EvilResistance> m:P
<EvilResistance> :P *
<mpt> Ohhh, nice
<mpt> Clicking "Next" at the bottom of a bug listing scrolls you back up exactly to the top of the next batch
<mpt> Well done to whoever implemented that :-)
<tsdgeos> hi there
<tsdgeos> since this morning i'm experiencing and issue with launchpad
<tsdgeos> that when doing a Merge Request
<tsdgeos> it actually does not redirect me to the URL of the new Merge Request
<tsdgeos> and stays at something like a request-merge or something
<tsdgeos> don't have the exact url at hand now
<tsdgeos> did you guys update the launchpad version today?
<wgrant> tsdgeos: Can you file a bug at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug, with your browser version?
<tsdgeos> sure
<wgrant> We release a new Launchpad version about once a day :)
<tsdgeos> nice
<tsdgeos> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/929422
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 929422 in Launchpad itself "Fails to refresh the URL when making a merge request" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> tsdgeos: Thanks.
<kai> hi folks
<kai> I'm trying to copy packages from natty to oneric for a ppa, but launchpad keeps running into timeouts. is this a known issue?
<rick_h> kai: you shold get an oops link, can you post it please I can take a peek
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<kai> OOPS-3e494204aa925c4a5b346226b81f77ea is the latest
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=3e494204aa925c4a5b346226b81f77ea
<bigjools> kai: copy fewer at once, it's a known issue
<rick_h> thanks bigjools
<kai> bigjools: ok, fair enough :)
<bigjools> we're replacing the synchronous copying with an async backend at some point
<kai> if I had more time to purse this, I'd do nicer packages that had a chance of getting into debian, but getting packages into debian is a bit more time-intensive than I can afford
<kai> bigjools, rick_h: thanks a lot for the quick help :)
<bigjools> kai: my pleasure
<edakiri> Does someone have NoScript XSS settings for LaunchPad handy and wish to share?
<zooko> Folks: I'm struggling to make a builder recipe. Here's what I have now, along with the error message that I get when I run "bzr dailydeb" on it:http://codepad.org/Qblm8QCC
<zooko> http://codepad.org/Qblm8QCC
<jelmer> zooko: does lp:pycryptopp have a debian/changelog file?
<zooko> jelmer: no: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tahoe-lafs/pycryptopp/master/files
<zooko> But the docs say that it is the *final* version of the tree, i.e. after the nest merge is applied, that it uses, right?
<jelmer> zooko: that's an error - where does it say that?
<zooko> "Replaced by the upstream portion of the version number taken from debian/changelog in the final tree."
<zooko> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<jelmer> zooko: that's debupstream (and is only true for 0.3 of recipes)
<jelmer> zooko: you probably want {debversion:packaging}
<zooko> jelmer: thanks! but now it says: bzr: ERROR: No such tag: upstream-0.5.29
<zooko>  
<zooko> That's with # bzr-builder format 0.4 deb-version {debversion:packaging}+{revno}+{revno:packaging}+{git-commit}
<zooko>  
<zooko> brb
<jelmer> zooko: build with --allow-fallback-to-native
<zooko> I'm back.
<lifeless> dah dah dah daaaaah
<zooko> :-)
<zooko> Sigh. http://codepad.org/V8DPftTJ
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<zooko> Folks: can anyone tell me what is wrong with this dailydeb recipe?
<zooko> Can I ask bzr or python to tell me the version number of the bzr builder plugin?
<jelmer> zooko: 'bzr plugins -v'
<jelmer> zooko: you're building a non-native package, but there is no .tar.gz file
<jelmer> zooko: you probably want to change it to a 3.0-native source format
<zooko> jelmer: thanks--I'll try that.
<zooko> It doesn't give a version number for "builder".
<jelmer> zooko: you're running a fairly old version of bzr-builder in that case, pre 0.7.1 I think
<jelmer> zooko: if you've installed it from a package, you can find the version in the output of 'dpkg -l'
<deryck> oh, rick_h sorry man.  You could have pinged.  Completely missed that it was my time for IRC.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> deryck: np, just was heading afk for a sec
<dpb_> Hi -- I'm getting an error uploading a python package to a PPA: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835445/.  When I try this build locally (dpkg-buildpackage), it works just fine, I get debian packages, when installed, the packages go into the dist-packages directory (which should be site-packages).  I'm mainly wondering why the error is not reproducable locally?
<jelmer> dpb_: are you running the same ubuntu version?
<dpb_> jelmer: sorry, critical piece of info.  precise build, precise on my local workstation
<Ampelbein> dpb_: That check is done by pkgbinarymangler, most likely you don't have it install locally.
<Ampelbein> dpb_: (pkgbinarymangler performs additional tasks like stripping changelogs and general sanity checks)
<dpb_> Ampelbein: trying again now with that installed.
<dpb_> Ampelbein: excellent, same error now on my workstation. thanks.
<zooko> jelmer: the format is stored in this file in the debian repo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/debian/sid/pycryptopp/sid/view/head:/debian/source/format
<zooko> Should I override that file in my fork and change it from quilt to native? Here's my branch so far:
<jelmer> zooko: yes
<zooko> https://code.launchpad.net/~zooko/pycryptopp/debian
<zooko> Well... how come it successfully built and was included in oneiric then?
<jelmer> zooko: because there the .orig.tar.gz was included
<jelmer> zooko: you should either set a tag for the matching upstream version ('upstream-$VERSION') or change the package so it is native, and doesn't require an upstream tarball
<zooko> Okay, I'll change it to "native". I want it to build current trunk nightly.
<zooko> (daily, whateveR)
<zooko> jelmer: any other changes I should make besides s/quilt/native/?
<alexsimon877> hi i uploaded my ssh key to the launchpad but when I attempt to check out a package it says "Permission denied (publickey)."
<alexsimon877> deryck, I am trying to setup my bzr client to allow me to connect to the ubuntu servers so I can checkout source code.  It is not letting me though and it gives me the error (Permission denied (publickey).)  i already created an ssh key and I imported it into launchpad.  I don't know what to do though to get this to work...
<alexsimon877> if someone else knows anything since deryck i guess is at lunch, any help is appreciated
<zooko> jelmer: hm, now it says: bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the upstream source. Import it as tag upstream-0.5.29 or build with --allow-fallback-to-native.
<zooko>  
<zooko> Why did it think... /me greps for "0.5.29"...
<zooko> Hm, I don't get it.
<zooko> How do I tell it --allow-fallback-to-native?
<jelmer> zooko: launchpad always builds with --allow-fallback-to-native
<jelmer> zooko: it gives that error because you have a version number that suggests you have a non-native package
<zooko> jelmer: I do?
<zooko> jelmer: sorry, I'm pretty confused by all this. :-(
<zooko> I understand that the debian/ directory that I started with was designed to use a release tarball (.orig.tar),
<zooko> and I want to change it to use current revision control version.
<zooko> But I don't know what things I would have to change to make it do that.
<jelmer> zooko: change the source format to '3.0 (native)' and make sure the version string doesn't contain any dashes
<zooko> Okay, thanks.
<zooko> Hm, but I've already done that. At least, there are no dashes in this template: # bzr-builder format 0.4 deb-version {debversion:packaging}+{revno}+{revno:packaging}+{git-commit}
<zooko>  
<zooko> Maybe one of the things that it expands into has a dash?
<jelmer> zooko: debversion contains a dash, probably
<zooko> I guess I'll start by setting the version to "99".
<zooko> And see if that builds.
<zooko> Oh, I have to run. thanks for your help! bbiab.
<alexsimon877> zooko or jelmer, can you help me out please?
<zooko> jelmer: it worked! with version=99.
<zooko> jelmer (and anyone) -- can you recommend a version template for my recipe that will contain as much meaningful information as it can without any dashes? Oh, I'll bet {debupstream:packaging} is what I want...
 * zooko tries that.
<zooko> Yay, it works!
<zooko> jelmer: thanks!
<zooko> https://code.launchpad.net/~tahoe-lafs/+recipe/pycryptopp-daily
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you.
<deryck> abentley, thanks!
<l1ckr_> I need some help
<deryck> !ask | l1ckr_
<ubot5> l1ckr_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<l1ckr_> !ask
<l1ckr_> I recieve this error when I do a sudo apt-get update  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<l1ckr_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<l1ckr_> How do I fix that?
<l1ckr_> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<deryck> l1ckr_, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<l1ckr_> I'm runing Ubuntu 11.10
<dobey> anyone know how i can figure out why a couple builds are "cancelled" in a PPA? there's no build log or anything useful to me that i can see
<dobey> nevermind
<deryck> l1ckr_, you behind a proxy maybe?  I don't recall what causes that off the top of my head, but remember seeing it.
<jelmer> that URL doesn't actually seem to exist
<l1ckr_> that was the first thing that I checked and I'm a bit of a ubuntu newbie that I don't know which files to go edit to remove those sources
<l1ckr_> No, am not behind a proxy that I know of
<l1ckr_> I'm connected via wirless but the router i don't think is set up to be a proxy
<zooko> huh, except the build failed with "AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'"
<zooko> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92437184/buildlog.txt.gz
<zooko> Looks a bit like a bug in bzr from the stack trace.
<l1ckr_> !rules
<ubot5> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jelmer> zooko: that's a known bug in Launchpad, caused by the fact its builders are still running an old version of the python-debian package
<zooko> jelmer: is there a workaround for this bzr bug that I'm hitting on the launchpad autobuilder?
<jelmer> zooko: use recipe version 0.3
<zooko> jelmer: thanks.
<zooko> jelmer: does v0.3 not support {debupstream:packaging}? It told me that it did in my local experiments, but: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92446576/buildlog.txt.gz
<zooko> That says that it doesn't.
<jelmer> zooko: no, you have to use {debupstream} in that case
<zooko> jelmer: thanks.
<zooko> jelmer: it works for real this time! Thanks!
<jelmer> zooko: great :)
<thumper> hi people
<thumper> I have an annoying recipe ppa question
<thumper> we had a fubar with a branch
<thumper> that changed the history
<dobey> hey thumper
<thumper> which has since been changed back
<jelmer> hello o thumper
<thumper> but a recipe build kicked off with r300x
<thumper> and now trunk is back at r299x
<thumper> so build failed to upload
<thumper> how can we fix this?
<thumper> hi dobey, jelmer
<dobey> commit two things to trunk
<dobey> :)
<thumper> dobey: not entirely helpful
<thumper> not my project
<thumper> well, kinda
<dobey> oh
<jelmer> thumper: wait for trunk to go past the problematic revision, indeed
<thumper> I'm responsible, but not coding
<maxb> or change the recipe expression to r3009really{revno} until it does
<jelmer> thumper: alternatively, you can add an epoch to the package versioning.. but you'd have to live with that epoch forever
<jelmer> or what maxb says
<thumper> is the revision number string compare?
<thumper> I'm happy to change the recipe express
<jelmer> thumper: how do you mean?
<thumper> jelmer: r30092994 < r3010 ?
<jelmer> thumper: it uses the debian version comparison rules; r30092994 > r3010 AFAIK
<thumper> what about r3009really{revno} ?
<thumper> or r3009.{revno} ?
<maxb> Using "really" is a semi-standard convention when versions in Ubuntu need to be made to go backwards
<elmo> james@ornery:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 3009really2994 \<\< 3010 && echo true
<elmo> true
<thumper> thanks
 * thumper updated recipe
<dobey> yeah don't do an epoch. you will be hated, and hate doing it :)
<maxb> Aside from a few interesting special cases, Debian versions are easy to compare mentally - just know that consecutive strings of digits compare as a single numeric quantity
<marnold> Hello, I keep getting stale request errors when attempting to login
<marnold> browser is firefox 9
<marnold> username mattarnold5
<marnold> i did a full wipe of the data
<marnold> in firefox
<marnold> and it still didn't work
<marnold> doesn't*
<wgrant> marnold: What's the URL that gives the error, and what's the full text of the error message?
<marnold> Your page was stale.
<marnold> Apologies, the page you came from was a little old. Perhaps you navigated here from a browser window other than the one you used to login. If so, try using the other browser window. Or, try your action again, starting from our home page.
<marnold> Go to our home page
<marnold> https://login.launchpad.net/5jHgwKhPfdNWB2qH/+login
<wgrant> That sounds like it's on login.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> Do you have any plugins that might be blocking form tokens or cookies? I just logged in fine.
<wgrant> With Firefox 10
<marnold> only google opt out stuff
<marnold> other then that just nosquint
<marnold> and unmht
<marnold> foxyproxy
<marnold> and noscript which i've already disabled
<marnold> wgrant, i tried with all extentions dissabled
<marnold> didn't work
<wgrant> marnold: You'll find a support link at the bottom of that page. Can you file a request there?
<marnold> Contact SSO Support  << that it
<marnold> forgive me with nosquint dissabled i can't actually see
<marnold> well just not very well
<marnold> i got it thanks
<iceroot> is there a bug on launchpad the last days not sending mails for bug-comments and so on?
<wgrant> iceroot: It is sending them.
<iceroot> hm as it seems its just "i dont send you mails, even if you put comments on the bugs, mark it as affected for you and so on"
<iceroot> i dont get why its not default to send mails if someone is commenting on a bug and marking it as affected
<wgrant> iceroot: You need to subscribe to the bug.
<wgrant> You'll see a link on the right to configure notifications.
<iceroot> yes
<wgrant> People get very annoyed when you send them mail that they didn't explicitly ask for :)
<iceroot> this should be the default (imo)
<wgrant> Yeah, I would tend to agree.
<iceroot> if something is affecting me i WANT status updates via mail
<wgrant> But we have lots of reasonably uneducated users who don't :)
<iceroot> do we have some personal settings for that?
<iceroot> so if i mark a bug as affected i will get mails automaticly?
<wgrant> There's not. You need to click on the link on the right.
<iceroot> :(
<iceroot> wgrant: thank you for then info
<wgrant> We've tried several things to make this easier, but anything we do just results in the more clueless users subscribing to all of Ubuntu's bugs and then complaining they get lots of mail :/
<wgrant> Even if it says "YOU WILL GET LOTS OF MAIL", they still do it :/
<iceroot> i have 89 bugs mehre, i have to check every bug if i get status updates by mail...
<iceroot> yes i know that i was adding a mailing-list to a bug
<iceroot> 10 people added "unsubscribe" on the bug...
<iceroot> because the mailinglist-mail told them to write a mail with unsubscribe :)
<iceroot> ah good, most of the bugs i am the owner/creator and get all mails by default, so its just the "affected" and some other cases where i have to edit the bugmail-settings
<wgrant> iceroot: Yeah, you're automatically subscribed to bugs that you file.
<iceroot> i just need "send me mails for bugs i set a comment"
<iceroot> imo its useless when i comment a bug and i dont get info about another comment
<iceroot> i asked someone if he can test something, after 2 weeks i was luckily looking at that bug and saw that he posted the infos
<jono> hey all
<jono> quick q about launchpadlib
<jono> I am trying to get a list of the number of bugs that a given user has filed
<jono> I think this works for a valid email address (e.g. jono@ubuntu.com) but an email address that isn't registered in LP it seems to give bad data
<jono> e.g:
<jono>  >>> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad
<jono>  >>> l=Launchpad.login_anonymously('ubuntu-community accomplishments','production')
<jono> >>> me=l.people.getByEmail(email='severedfifth@gmail.com')
<jono> >>> ubuntu=l.projects['ubuntu']
<jono> >>> bugs_reported = ubuntu.searchTasks(bug_reporter=me,status=['New', 'Incomplete', 'Invalid', 'Confirmed', 'Triaged','In Progress', 'Fix Committed', 'Fix Released', 'Opinion', "Won't Fix"])
<jono> >>> len(bugs_reported)
<jono> result is: 392161
<james_w> jono, >>> print(me)
<jono> that email address is not registered in LP
<wgrant> me is probably None
<jono> ahhh
<jono> me is None
<jono> what am I doing wrong here?
<wgrant> You need to check that the user exists before you try to query using it.
<wgrant> getByEmail will return None of the user doesn't exist.
<jono> right
<jono> how do I check if the user exists?
<wgrant> Check if getByEmail returns None
<james_w> only do the second part "if me is not None:"
<jono> gotcha
<jono> makes sense
<jono> thanks, folks
#launchpad 2012-02-10
<wzssyqa> I'am building our own launchpad now, and confusing about how to work with dak?
<mwhudson> dak?
<mwhudson> launchpad is entirely separate from dak
<wzssyqa> mwhudson: what tool is used to manage ubuntu archive?
<mwhudson> wzssyqa: that part of launchpad is called soyuz
<mwhudson> wzssyqa: https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToUseSoyuzLocally has some documentation
<mwhudson> but it's not the friendliest thing ever
<dpb_> hi all -- is there some trick to deleting a revno on a recipe?  I delete it, and it keeps coming back.  I can change it to another number, but not delete it
<wgrant> dpb_: What do you mean by deleting a revno?
<dpb_> so I put a revno:<num> after the branch, to temporarily test something
<wgrant> Can you link to the recipe?
<dpb_> wgrant: yes, I think so...
<dpb_> https://code.launchpad.net/~landscape/+recipe/commandant-daily-trunk-lds
<dpb_> wgrant: tell me if that is visible
<wgrant> dpb_: Ah, on the initial branch.
<wgrant> It removes from a "merge" directive fine
<wgrant> Hmmmm
<wgrant> Could you file a bug?
<dpb_> wgrant: sure, against launchpad project?
<wgrant> Yep
<dpb_> wgrant: so, should I just delete this recipe and recreate?
<wgrant> dpb_: You can probably replace 'revno:HEAD' with '-1' to use the latest rev.
<dpb_> wgrant: #929938, fyi
<wgrant> dpb_: Thanks.
<dpb_> wgrant: great, will try the build again with -1
<dpb_> thx
<blair> i made a small mess with a new team and new ppa for the team, if i delete the ppa it appears to not be fully deleted, so i deleted the team.  can i then make a team with the same name again?
<wgrant> blair: Yes.
<blair> wgrant, thanks!
<pabs3> a couple of my mails to bug 844306 gave me some oopses, anyone able to help? OOPS-9753a47081192ce223e3f728ba34fb0b OOPS-c7dd1a8d47d6d8e1c35474494e884449
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 844306 in dwarfutils (Ubuntu) "dwarfdump crashes on malformed input" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844306
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=9753a47081192ce223e3f728ba34fb0b
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c7dd1a8d47d6d8e1c35474494e884449
<wgrant> pabs3: You can't currently use email to change the privacy status of a bug with attachments.
<wgrant> Bug #796733
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 796733 in Launchpad itself "Changing private status of bug report per mail violates DB permissions" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796733
<pabs3> wgrant: I didn't think I was changing the privacy status. I only set security yes importance high
<wgrant> pabs3: Hm, reasonable point.
<wgrant> pabs3: ugh, setting security to true through the API also makes it private. That's meant to happen if it's set at the time the bug is filed, but not later.
<pabs3> aha, lp bug I guess?
<wgrant> Yeah
<wgrant> x2
<pabs3> could you file those?
<wgrant> One is already filed, the other will be solved when we finish our complete rework of privacy in a couple of months.
<pabs3> cool
<tsdgeos> robert collins around?
<geser> tsdgeos: his nick is lifeless
<tsdgeos> geser: oki, tx
<tsdgeos> lifeless: answered the bug about the merge request thing
<tsdgeos> lifeless: other people is getting it, since someone just told me
<tsdgeos> "tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/MultiMonitor-Shell/+register-merge"
<tsdgeos> unaware that the url had not refreshed
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<pmjdebru1jn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92489393/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.dansguardian_2%3A2.10.1.1-1unnet12~lucid_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<pmjdebru1jn> does anybody have a clue what's going on there?
<pmjdebru1jn> seems like a signature issue?
<pmjdebru1jn> is that because I have a "local" customized eglibc version there?
<wgrant> pmjdebru1jn: Something (probably the customized eglibc, indeed) is causing e2fsprogs and hostname to be removed.
<wgrant> Perhaps try in a chroot locally, with your PPA enabled.
<pmjdebru1jn> wgrant: the change I made is VERY minor
<pmjdebru1jn> I did up the epoch though
<pmjdebru1jn> do those packages have if version < checking?
<pmjdebru1jn> nis (<< 3.17-30)
<pmjdebru1jn> there my problem
<pmjdebru1jn> :(
<pmjdebru1jn> the thing is, I can't upload an epochless version now
<pmjdebru1jn> since the PPA will only take newer versions
<pmjdebru1jn> is there a way to have to PPA reset? or do I just need to make a new PPA?
<pmjdebru1jn> anyhow, mistery solved
<wgrant> If you delete the package and wait a few hours it should let you.
<wgrant> But this is one reason why you should never use an epoch unless you are absolutely sure.
<pmjdebru1jn> wgrant: yeah
<pmjdebru1jn> makes sense now
<pmjdebru1jn> I was trying to use epoch as a nasty way to "pin" stuff :D
<pmjdebru1jn> in my very particular case that actually makes sense to a degree
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * czajkowski waves at mrevell_ 
<mrevell_> czajkowski, hi
<matsubara> czajkowski, hey team mate!
<czajkowski> matsubara: hey hey :)
<mrevell> :)
<benji___> I just heard the news, czajkowski.  It's very exciting to have you on the front lines of LP support!
 * benji wonders when he grew a tail.
<czajkowski> heh
<StevenK_> And you just chopped it off!
<StevenK_> Argh, when did *I* grow one?!
<benji> ha!
<czajkowski> freenode has some issues this morning
<StevenK> s/ this morning//
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> adeuring: so I guess that's your last irc duties now that czajkowski is here to be awesome!
<czajkowski> :)
<adeuring> rick_h: seems so.
<adeuring> czajkowski: welcome in the LP team!
<czajkowski> ah monday is going to be fun!
<czajkowski> adeuring: thanks folks
<rick_h> czajkowski: is never going to have to buy a drink next time we all get together :)
<jelmer> welcome czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> jelmer: cheers
<dobey> czajkowski: oh you are joining the lp team?
<czajkowski> dobey: yup
<dobey> czajkowski: cool. in what capacity. lp is a pretty big thing ;)
<czajkowski> dobey: launchpad support
<dobey> czajkowski: cool. i'll fill your ear with complaints ;)
<czajkowski> dobey: I'll continue to file U1 issues ;)
<dobey> hehe
<davmor2> dobey: just tickle czajkowski she loves it, /me runs for cover
<dobey> lol
<czajkowski> davmor2: one of these days mister!
<sinzui> wgrant, I added a ^null rule to https://launchpad.net/+nameblacklist to stop users from recreating the null project
<wgrant> sinzui: aha, thanks!
<wgrant> Forgot we could do that.
<sinzui> wgrant, We might be the only two developer who remember that we control all the anmes
<sinzui> names
<johnl> hi, my builds on launchpad have been failing with "tar... Cannot open: Permission denied" errors regarding .pc directory. Am I doing something wrong, or is it a bug?
<johnl> https://code.launchpad.net/~brightbox/+recipe/deb-ruby1.8-ee
<rick_h> hi johnl let me see
<johnl> I found a post on answers about something similar and applied a workaround, but it didn't seem to workaround it :)
<johnl> ah, looks like my workaround didn't get imported. might have mis-pushed it. will check
<rick_h> johnl: k
<johnl> ok, I pushed to wrong git repository. I've pushed and imported now and am running another build.
<johnl> fyi, the workaround is this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brightbox/brightbox/deb-ruby1.8-ee/revision/34
<johnl> heh, so that works. finally ask for help only to notice I didn't push a commit. sigh. sorry to bother!
<rick_h> johnl: no problem, my favorite issues :)
<deryck> rick_h, Ima take IRC from ya
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> deryck: ty
<blair> ouch, a 5 hour wait for a PPA build :)
<johnl> rick_h: hi, actually, my workaround only worked on maverick and up. didn't work on lucid: https://code.launchpad.net/~brightbox/+recipe/deb-ruby1.8-ee
<rick_h> johnl: darn...
<rick_h> jelmer: bigjools around for a hand ? ^^
 * rick_h needs to poke at this recipe stuff and figure it out
<johnl> ah ha, I knew I'd commented on this bug the other day. It got marked as a dupe and I didn't get a notification. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/921213
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 760735 in Launchpad Auto Build System "duplicate for #921213 Daily recipe: failure because of Permission denied accessing build/patch directories" [Critical,Triaged]
<rick_h> johnl: ah ok, so jelmer thought he had it licked...bummer
<rick_h> johnl: yea, so I'd say monitor that bug. With the weekend might not hear back for a bit
<rick_h> just to set expectations
<johnl> ta :)  I've set myself as to be notified.
<mgz> when did this system wide thing for launchpad api clients land?
<mgz> making me type a password three times is cute.
<mgz> having an error about due to the Referer header is less so.
<deryck> mgz, I think that's been out for awhile now.  lucid or maverick, I think.  I could be recalling wrong though.
<mgz> is this a known issue? <http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/836804/>
<mgz> I wasn't getting the fun with 1.6.2 ... okay, that was an old version
<deryck> mgz, I haven't seen that before.  But hard to be sure without trolling the bugs.
<mgz> but updated to packaged 1.9.12 recently
<mgz> will try moving the credentials dir out of the way
<mgz> no good. the credential string in binary junk, no idea why it's trying to encode it as utf-8
<mgz> bad porting to py3k attempt?
<mgz> why's it only borked for me...
<mgz> different keyring version
<mgz> python-keyring is at 0.2 not 0.7
<mgz> no, 0.6.2
<mgz> so not that far behind, but apparently with api breakage
 * mgz updates
<mgz> upgrading python-keyring to 0.7.1 worked, after I deleted ~/crypted_pass.cfg
<mgz> clearly launchpadlib in now incompatible with earlier versions,
<mgz> the package says depends >= 0.5 though, which is all lies.
<deryck> abentley, over to you, cool?
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<abentley> deryck: cool.
<bitplane_> Hi. I've got a (small?) feature request but don't want to code it myself. Is the correct way to request it a bug report or a blueprint?
<lifeless> a bug
<lifeless> blueprints are for project planning and so on; until a feature request is about to be worked on, there is no point doing detailed planning
<bitplane_> excellent, thanks
<bitplane_> added, thanks again :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/930368
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 930368 in Launchpad itself "Add XFN profile link to user profile pages" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> is rabbitmq fixable at http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/ ?
<jelmer> smoser: hi
<jelmer> smoser: probably best to send an email to the udd list about it
<smoser> well, that one was "lock contention"
<smoser> seemed like simply something broken
<lamalex> i'm trying to copy from a PPA into another from a jenkins job, a python script seems best (but if there's a better way please let me know!)
<lamalex> but i dont see how to get the ppa of a team that im a member of
<lamalex> I see getPPAByName
<lamalex> but teams dont seem to have that method
<lamalex> no i am just a doofus.
<Ampelbein> lamalex: lp.people[team].ppas_collection is a index of all archives
<lamalex> nice, got it- thanks
<john_doe_jr> I'd like to download a previous build of Chromium....I think the archive is stored @ https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+build/2677755 but I don't know for sure...I'm new
<john_doe_jr> anybody in here?
<dobey> john_doe_jr: i don't think all builds ever get left around; especially not 6 month old builds in a daily builds archive :)
<john_doe_jr> dobey: do you have any idea how I could get a previous version of chromium on ubuntu?
<dobey> john_doe_jr: it depends on what exactly you mean by previous version i guess. in the PPAs i think generally only the last successful build is kept around in the archive. or maybe last 2 builds, for a particular arch/series.
<dobey> and why would you even want an 6 month old build of it?
<john_doe_jr> dobey: testing something
<dobey> i guess you might be able to find an old version somewhere, or for an older ubuntu series perhaps, and try to use it
<john_doe_jr> dobey: do you mean install an old image of ubuntu?
<dobey> you could use a vm; or grab the chromium from ubuntu itself for an older series and try to install it
<dobey> you could pull an old revision of the code out of the source repo for chromium, and compile it, too
<john_doe_jr> dobey: what is this website hosting? http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/index.html?path=Linux_ChromiumOS/
<dobey> john_doe_jr: no idea; i guess something related to chromiumos
<john_doe_jr> dobey: so it's not chromium browser...its the actual Chrome OS?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<dobey> well, the open bits of it i would guess
<dobey> you'd have to ask whoever manages that exactly what it is. clicking on a zip file in there gave me a 403
<dobey> it's not related to launchpad
<john_doe_jr> dobey: alright
#launchpad 2012-02-11
<hmh> Quick question: how to correct a misplaced upstream link on a Debian package?  Someone caused autotools-dev to have some unknown package called "OMG" listed as its upstream, instead of "config main series".
<hmh> autotools-dev is maintained in Debian, and automigrated to Ubuntu main.
<hmh> (the breakage is in launchpad, not in Debian)
<wgrant> hmh: I've removed them.
<hmh> wgrant: thank you
<hmh> wgrant: can you point me to the "you're a debian developer and suddenly you need to pay attention to Ubuntu lauchpad" primer?
<lifeless>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/ForUbuntuDevelopers?
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers
<hmh> thank you
<lifeless> bah
<wgrant> lifeless: Yours is the wrong way :)
<lifeless> yes,that one
 * hmh notices he somehow tripped some sort of undead landmine.  I thought these things only happened in Debian...
<wgrant> Oh?
<hmh> kidding.
<hmh> well I am off to learn how to properly interact with lauchpad, so as to not bother anyone needlessly.
<hmh> thank you for the help.
<wgrant> If you have any questions feel free to ask here.
<bjsnider> why can't the ppa system install hardening-includes?
<m4n1sh> traceroute shows till --- eth0.chenet.canonical.com (91.189.88.133)  291.070 ms  291.720 ms  293.131 ms
<lifeless> confirmed, escalating
<Wellark> bzr branches are also down :/
<Wellark> oh, no my push went through
<Wellark> maybe it was just slow
<m4n1sh> its back
<m4n1sh> lifeless: works now
<andi3_> woks here ass well :)
<m4n1sh> andi3_: as*
<m4n1sh> :)
<lifeless> apparently external connectivity
<lifeless> is back now, being investigated
<m4n1sh> that was pretty fast
<lifeless> perhaps; we don't know what went on yet
<andi3_> m4n1sh: sorry, all down to keyboard
<m4n1sh> andi3_: I was just kidding. Just for fun :)
<andi3_> ;)
<blair> one of my ppa builds has been stuck on "Unpacking replacement libc6-dev ..." for maybe 10-15 minutes?  should i kill it or let it hopefully finish?
<blair> https://launchpad.net/~precise-python2.6-modules/+archive/ppa/+build/3204678
<blair> the job has been running for 44 minutes
<andi3_> what is a best way to verify package build dependency when building on local machine?
<lifeless> blair: one sec
<Ampelbein> andi3_: test with pbuilder or sbuild
<andi3_> Ampelbein: thanks, I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<lifeless> blair: it may be fallout from the issue we had just before, I've queried with the sysadmins, will know more in a bit
<lifeless> blair: please leave it alone for now (don't cancel it)
<blair> lifeless, will do
<blair> lifeless, if i wanted to redo a build, is there a way to do it without doing a 'dch -i'?
<lifeless> Each upload to an archive requires a unique version number
<blair> lifeless, right, but if the upload is ok and if the build dies, and i want to force a rebuild, can i do that without pushing a new release using dput?
<lifeless> there will usually be a rettry option :)
<blair> ok, just haven't seen it on the site (i've done test builds locally and when i know they work, push the build to launchpad)
<lifeless> I suspect our buildd master isn't talking to the slave properly - nothjing to do with your build
<lifeless> for now, please wait.
<lifeless> I have to pop away for a bit, but the sysadmins know, though they have a few things to look into right now, so it may take a little time
<blair> lifeless, that's fine, just curious
<blair> safe to submit other jobs though?
<lifeless> they will either work, or queue up
<lifeless> so yes, should be fine
 * lifeless goes for a bit
<blair> lifeless, all the builds completed successfully, thanks
<popey> I have a friend who is experiencing bug 930778 but he doesn't have a launchpad account. I filed the bug for him and suggested he subscribe to the bug. This was the result. http://paste.ubuntu.com/838443/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930778 in linux (Ubuntu) "Thinkpad X40 doesn't support PAE, so unable to install 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930778
<popey> he's far from clueless, yet this simple 'sign up to the bug' process seemed to throw him.
<lifeless> popey: patches appreciated!
<popey> expected
<lifeless> more seriously, they went off the deep end there, and knowing why might provide a good point to improve
<lifeless> the actual needed bits are: ubuntu.com signup, click on LP, do the SSO dance to get authenticasted to LP, done.
<bjsnider> lifeless, should the "hardening-includes" package be available through the ppa system?
<lifeless> what do you mean?
<bjsnider> well, i asked for it and it failed to find it
<bjsnider> works in pbuilder
<bjsnider> maybe the syntax is wrong
<popey> lifeless: thanks, will try to get him to go through it again
<lifeless> bjsnider: if its in universe etc you need to enable that dependency
#launchpad 2012-02-12
<bjsnider> lifeless, is universe included in "default"? it doesn't explicitly say
<lifeless> I don't think so
<lifeless> I think its main + security + updates by default
<bjsnider> alright, i'll use backports
<lifeless> huh?
<lifeless> thats different again :)
<lifeless> anyhow, there is nothing special about ppa's and archives - they pull from the same archives as everyone else
<bjsnider> well, i want to have universe, restricted and multiverse enabled
<lifeless> so do that
<bjsnider> i don't see an obvious way to do that
<eQuiNoX__> hey everyone i just searched for the package "gnome-shell" and i got a timeout error (Error ID: OOPS-12f3cc2bacfa552e4ed1ef6b57be1267)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=12f3cc2bacfa552e4ed1ef6b57be1267
<eQuiNoX__> its been that way for around gmm 15-20 minutes
<eQuiNoX__> is there any other way i could look at the package in lp? the direct link or something?
<eQuiNoX__> thanks in advance!
<andi3_> hi, I have a project packaged on github, what is a best way to run packaging on launchpad? (so far I was creating pkg-<project> and importing source code, then creating source recipe), is there an easier way withoug creating project?
<paolo1> someone help me?
<jelmer> paolo1: please ask your question, if somebody knows the answer they'll reply
<paolo1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img20120212195148.jpg/
<paolo1> i have this problem after installation of ocelots
<paolo1> i not have access in backtrack 5 r1
<jelmer> paolo1: this channel is just for Launchpad; for Ubuntu help you probably want #ubuntu
<paolo1> uhmm
<paolo1> but this problem is backtrack
<paolo1> backtrack-it have only 5 user
<jelmer> paolo1: I'm not sure what backtrack is
<Ampelbein> !backtrack | paolo1
<ubot5> paolo1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<paolo1> ok
<paolo1> oh my god i  m banned on  #backtrack-linux
<paolo1> i not entry never
<paolo1> impossible
<paolo1> * Impossibile entrare in #backtrack-linux (Sei bannato).
<paolo1> i not have lucky
<paolo1> bye and thanks anyone
<jelmer> thanks Ampelbein
<jelmer> I had no idea backtrack was a derivative
<Ampelbein> It's rather common for backtrack users to hit #ubuntu-* channels/mailing lists.
<Ampelbein> Though not here in #launchpad, that's a new trend ;-)
<Ampelbein> It doesn't help that backtrack doesn't change the default join channels of their IRC clients :-(
#launchpad 2013-02-04
<bugbrains> anyone encountered this error
<bugbrains> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: debhelper (>= 8) but it is not going to be installed
<bugbrains> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<bugbrains> iam using pbuilder
<bugbrains> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<calwig> hi, how does someone remove a failed fetched link? on Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hi, one of my build seems to be stuck  : https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/enigma/+build/4272318
<shadeslayer> it built fine on my pbuilder though
<shadeslayer> I can cancel and retry it again, but I don't think it'll work
<davmor2> hey guys any guestimation on how long lp staging will be down many thanks
<bugbrains> adding ppa repo to pbuilder
<bugbrains> anyone there have ideas
<bugbrains> ??
<bugbrains> how to specify ppa package as a dependency for a another ppa package in same repository
<bugbrains> ?
<tsimpson> bugbrains: you add the other PPA as a dependency of your PPA, or copy the package(s) you need from the other PPA into yours
<bugbrains> i mean both are in same ppa archive
<bugbrains> first one i uploaded but still the building the other one showing errrors
<tsimpson> is the package built and published?
<bugbrains> yes
<bugbrains> tsimpson: yes
<tsimpson> then there isn't anything special you need to do
<bugbrains> tsimpson: do i need to wait for some more time before buiding the second package?
<tsimpson> once the package is marked as published, it should be available for other builds in your PPA
<bugbrains> when i tested with pbuilder it fails
<bugbrains> it says unment dependencies
<bugbrains> maybe the ppa is not there?
<bugbrains> in pbuilder
<tsimpson> did you add your PPA to the pbuilders sources?
<bugbrains> launchpad i will wait for some more time before building the second one
<bugbrains> tsimpson: how to add ppa? I mentioned other mirror
<tsimpson> --other-mirror should work, or you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list inside the chroot with pbuilder --login --save-after-login
<bugbrains> oh
<bugbrains> didnt tried that
<bugbrains> thanks a lot for the valuable support
<tsimpson> you can look at the build log to see if it was using the PPA, apt should show a PPA repository during the apt-get update it runs
<pmatulis> i'm trying to register a series for the serverguide project and i'm getting
<pmatulis> Error ID: OOPS-ed67d9fe0c4f5dfb66d6e72abb8da82a
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ed67d9fe0c4f5dfb66d6e72abb8da82a
<mgedmin> hi, folks!
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aspell/+bug/71322 got a bit of spam
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 71322 in aspell (Ubuntu) "reproducible seg fault in 'aspell' when using 'eo_XX.UTF-8' locale" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mgedmin> and I couldn't find a "report spam" link/button on the bug page
#launchpad 2013-02-05
<thomi> Hi - is there any way to mirror a mercurial repository on lp.net?
<xnox> thomi: http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/mercurial-imports-will-end-on-october-5th
<caribou_> Hi, is there some specific permissions required to link a Debian bug to an existing ubuntu bug?
<maxb> I don't think so
<caribou> czajkowski: ^^
<czajkowski> caribou: whats the bug you want to link to ?
<caribou> czajkowski: the lp bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/makedumpfile/+bug/1103389
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1103389 in makedumpfile (Ubuntu) "makedumpfile --dump-dmesg fails on 3.5 kernels and later" [Undecided,In progress]
<caribou> czajkowski:  the debian one is Bug#698755
<czajkowski> it's linked there
<czajkowski> under remote bug watches
<czajkowski> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=698755
<ubot5> Debian bug 698755 in makedumpfile "makedumpfile --dump-dmesg fails on 3.5 kernels and later" [Important,Open]
<czajkowski> caribou: ^^
<caribou> czajkowski: sorry for the dupe pings btw
<czajkowski> caribou: no worries :)
<czajkowski> playing catch up from being over at fosdem
<czajkowski> so my inbox is a bit mental
<caribou> czajkowski: ah ok I see it now. I was looking at the top bar (I vaguely remember seeing reports with the debian bug over there)
<caribou> czajkowski: thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<erupter> hello all. I'm trying to understand what are the steps needed to go from a building project, to a ppa repository. I went through the ppa official doc, but it still assumes things I don't know about. is there a thorough step-by-step tutorial from c/make to getting apt-get to install your package?
<czajkowski> erupter: none that I know of you could of course ask your questions for help on launchpad-users mailing list
<wgrant> erupter: You'll want to go through the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<mgedmin> perhaps http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html would be helpful?
<erupter> mgedmin, this seems at least a nice start :)
<erupter> ok so my situation is this
<erupter> there are a number of packages already available on launchpad for x86 and amd64.
<erupter> what are the steps needed to make them available for armv7 too?
<maxb> erupter: Seen the link in the channel topic?
<erupter> maxb doing right now
<geser> erupter: PPAs don't support arm for the public, only for canonical and linaro teams/employees
<maxb> I believe that's old information
<erupter> isn't there a way I can setup my own somehow?
<StevenK> It is. https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<geser> oh, will remember that (hopefully :))
<erupter> ok but I'm not in that situation. the packages are hosted on an external buildfarm and ppa, not on launchpad
<czajkowski> geser: nope thats not true anymore
<czajkowski> as maxb said look at the topic and follow the instructions
<erupter> ok
<leighman> get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1613366/ when trying to build with the following recipe http://paste.ubuntu.com/1613375/
<leighman> any ideas?
<dobey> well, the packaging branch is apparently out of date
<leighman> dobey: out of date of what?
<leighman> dobey: literally know nothing about packaging, working on quantal
<dobey> the version in that branch, is not the version that's in the quantal archive; thus it is out of date
<dobey> perhaps a bug in UDD or something. you can file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/UDD aobut it
<mjg59> Is this the right place for issues with the Ubuntu launchpad instance, or should I be elsewhere for that?
<dobey> also, i'm not sure what you're trying to do exactly, but a recipe build of that branch is probably not a good way to go about it
<leighman> dobey: why?
<dobey> mjg59: this is the right place
<leighman> dobey: I want to build a patched version of goa and misc for quantal
<dobey> leighman: because receipes aren't something that make packaging easier
<mjg59> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/qemu-kvm throws an error
<dobey> leighman: you probably want to do the work locally and upload to your ppa then
<mjg59> bzr: ERROR: Revision {serge.hallyn@ubuntu.com-20111213151338-b8nkqq6l4pyvb881} not present in (python stuff)
<dobey> mjg59: that's not a launchpad issue specifically. sounds like an out of date branch issue for that branch. filing a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/UDD would be the best place to report that i think
<dobey> (and i am off to lunch for now)
<mjg59> Ok, I'll do that. Thanks!
#launchpad 2013-02-06
<george_e> I've uploaded a build of GCC 4.7 for Precise to a PPA but when other packages in the PPA build, they are still using GCC 4.6.
<george_e> Here is a link to the PPA: https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/nitroshare-dev
<george_e> ...and here is a build that failed because GCC 4.6 is still being pulled in: https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/nitroshare-dev/+build/4274624/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.nitroshare_0.3-0%7E201302050803%7Eprecise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<StevenK> You probably need gcc-defaults to make sure it pulls in 4.7
<wgrant> george_e: Have you also uploaded gcc-defaults ?
<wgrant> What StevenK said
<george_e> Ah.
<george_e> I will backport that and see if it helps.
<dbm> Hello guys, how can i get ssh key for lunchpad on osx ? 10.8?
<dbm> launch*
<Mkaysi> dbm: ssh-keygen should work with it too.
<dbm> Mkaysi: solved it
<Mkaysi> :)
<vibhav> Is anybody here knowing whether test cases using X11 will work with launchpad?
<geser> vibhav: you might need probably "xvfb" for that
<vibhav> geser: What is that?
<geser> Description-en: Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server
<vibhav> geser: thanks
<vibhav> Does Launchpad allow root privilages on its build servers?
<tsimpson> fakeroot, not real root
<vibhav> tsimpson: A test case here needs Xvfb which needs root to run
<vibhav> tsimpson: And for Xvfb to function without root, one needs to chmod u+s the Xvfb binary, which requires root too :(
<tsimpson> maybe you can disable the test cases on the build
<tsimpson> not exactly a solution, but...
<vibhav> tsimpson: I am writing the autopkgtest cases
<vibhav> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<tsimpson> hmm, then I'd suggest filing a question and seeing what the LP admins suggest
<vibhav> sure, thanks
<geser> vibhav: there are several packages that build-depend on xvfb. If I not mistaken they use it for some build tests. Perhaps you could check how they manage to use xvfb on the buildds.
<geser> packages like apport, bamf, indicator-appmenu, libgtk2-perl and others
<dobey> eh? xvfb doesn't need root to run
<dobey> "xvfb-run -a yourscript"
<geser> dobey: vibhav got this already resolved in #ubuntu-devel (it was a internet page with wrong information)
<dobey> ah
<thomi> Hi - I'm using a recipe to build some debian packages, and it looks to me like the builder is building into the wrong PPA. Is it possible to cancel the builds & delete the packages that have been published from the PPA?
<wgrant> thomi: Which build?
<thomi> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/+recipe/cegui-daily
<thomi> wgrant: I just found the "delete packages" link in the PPA
<thomi> I have no idea how it selected that PPA - other than it's at the top of the list of PPAs I have access to
<wgrant> thomi: You must have left the default selected when you requested the builds
<wgrant> It is a rather unfortunate default, but that's the only real possibility for what happened
<TheLordOfTime> what's the upper bound on resources a  PPA builder can have for any given build?
<thomi> wgrant: when I request the build it defails to what I've configured in the recipe though
<thomi> wgrant: is there a way to cancel the incorrect builds? or should I just wait it out...
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: What's interesting about the *upper* bound of available resources?
<wgrant> The lower bound is surely all that is relevant
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  wondering whether libreoffice'll build.
<wgrant> thomi: Normally, yes, but that's a non-virt PPA so the builds can't be cancelled.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  need to build-test to see if a newer dep will break it, and i don't have pbuilder around to do it.
<TheLordOfTime> (not enough resources!)
<thomi> wgrant: :( okay, thanks for your help
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: The main constraint with some libreoffice builds is that they use >30GB of disk space, which some of our builders cannot support
<TheLordOfTime> ... lolwut?
<TheLordOfTime> it uses 30GB of disk space to build?
<wgrant> Yes
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
<wgrant> It's a pretty horrible package
<wgrant> I think it may be better now
<wgrant> But a few months ago it was a serious issue
<TheLordOfTime> of that you and I are agreed, but as a sync-request is dependent on testing the build, well...
<TheLordOfTime> because the sync is for a dep of the raring libreoffice, and it needs to work with the newer dep.
<TheLordOfTime> if it doesn't, it will cancel two other sync-requests
<TheLordOfTime> which is fine, but...
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> you know what, i shouldn't be build-testing when i'm tired anyways
<TheLordOfTime> i'm likely to break the debian/control file :P
#launchpad 2013-02-07
<adam_g> is 2 factor auth known to be not working currently on the staging server?
<czajkowski> adam_g: yes
<czajkowski> please talk to webops to ask them to remove it from your ac for staging
<adam_g> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> np
#launchpad 2013-02-08
<Riddell> hi launchpadders, could I ask for a build to be killed? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu3/+build/4284330
<wgrant> Riddell: Why?
<Riddell> wgrant: because I'd like to get KDE 4.10 bits in first before qt transition happens
<Riddell> didrocks uploaded qt before I expected
<wgrant> Riddell: But the amd64 build is already done and uploaded
<Riddell> wgrant: yeah but KDE 4.10 is done on amd64
<wgrant> Riddell: Have you discussed this with didrocks?
<Riddell> wgrant: yep
<Riddell> in #ubuntu-desktop
<wgrant> Riddell: That build has met its demise, and can be retried at your leisure.
<Riddell> thanks wgrant
<Laney> long private recipe build is long
<czajkowski> indeed
<KangOl> Hi, when we purge a mailing-list, do the archives are also purged?
<czajkowski> KangOl: we dont go near the arvhives
<czajkowski> jml: use wordpress it's nicer than blogger!
<jml> czajkowski: yeah, seriously thinking of migrating
<jml> czajkowski: also thinking of using something like jekyll
<czajkowski> oh not heard of that
<jml> czajkowski: i.e. write the blog in markdown, keep it in a vcs, and publish it using arcane scripts.
<czajkowski> tbh, wordpress is just uber simple, so many plugins and easy to use and one sign in means I can sign int lots of blogs and leave comments with one account
<czajkowski> jml: such a geek! :)
<jml> czajkowski: well, uh, yes. :)
<KangOl> czajkowski: so what the point of the purge ? How to purge the archives?
<czajkowski> KangOl: we don't
<czajkowski> any public ones are also available on mail-archive.com
<czajkowski> which we have no control over either
<KangOl> thank you
<tumbleweed> long private recipe build is crazy long
<tmus> Say I want to upload/build the same version of the same package on both quantal and raring - Do I really need to change the version of the package along with the distribution name in the changelog or is there a better way to do this?
<tmus> I was hoping that it might be possible to leave ~<ubuntuversion> out of the package version and have that appended by dput or something?
<czajkowski> tumbleweed: no you need to increase it
<tumbleweed> czajkowski: wohoo, I can see the builders page :)
<geser> tumbleweed: quick, start a new private recipe build :)
<tumbleweed> geser: I don't have a commercial subscription :)
<kirkland> is there an rss feed where I can watch all of a user's activity (like, my own?)
<kirkland> basically, a launchpad equivalent of https://github.com/dustinkirkland.atom
<czajkowski> KangOl: no nothing liek that
<czajkowski> bar going to their lp page and seeing their bugs or blueprings
<czajkowski> *blueprints
<czajkowski> under the tabs
<cjohnston> Am I misunderstanding https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying ? I'm trying to copy a package from precise to another quantal/raring in the same PPA, but I'm getting an error saying it already exists. Are you not allowed to copy it to a different release in the same PPA?
<dobey> cjohnston: you can't have the exact same version in an archive, so it doesn't work, no. you need to re-upload, preferrably by appending ~series1 to the version
<cjohnston> ty
#launchpad 2013-02-09
<BarkingFish> Evening guys :)  Are you aware of any current probs with launchpad please?  I'm getting repeated timeouts trying to commit a change to bug #1023645.
<ubot5> bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu Quantal) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023645
<BarkingFish> My last successful commit was to 1113048 about 45 minutes ago.
<BarkingFish> nvm, cancel the above - commit has now gone through on the 9th attempt :)
<shadeslayer> wgrant: any news on that qemu update?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: it's really not going to happen any time soon
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: :'(
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It's done.
<wgrant> As of Friday nightish
<shadeslayer> ooooh
 * shadeslayer retries a build
<shadeslayer> we'll know in 40-50 minutes :)
<shadeslayer> wgrant: nope :( https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130821862/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.contour_3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10.1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Have you tried building it locally?
<shadeslayer> locally? It builds on actual ARM hardware if that's what you mean
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/contour/3.0-0ubuntu1
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> You might need to file a qemu bug
<shadeslayer> oh ... okay
<wgrant> We're running what's in raring atm + a tiny patch to make it work on hardy's kernel, but it won't have caused that segfault
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you about?
<shadeslayer> yofel: IIRC you filed a bug on launchpad about this?
<shadeslayer> or was this something else?
<shadeslayer> s/this/that/
<shadeslayer> and IIRC you even had a backtrace to go with it
<yofel> shadeslayer, wgrant: I filed bug 1077116, but I don't know how to get a backtrace as qemu says that the stack is corrupted
<ubot5> bug 1077116 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "automoc4 segfaults when building in an armhf pbuilder on an amd64 host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077116
<yofel> (how does one even debug qemu?)
<jimmy> hi, I was just trying to upload package to my ppa and got "Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ppa not allowed.". Anyone knows what that means? Cheers
#launchpad 2013-02-10
<Vorpal> hm just checked out an old project I haven't worked on for a while from launchpad, and it said "Doing on-the-fly conversion from RemoteRepositoryFormat(_network_name='Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n') to RepositoryFormat2a()."
<Vorpal> how do I update the repo format on the launchpad side?
<maxb> Vorpal: The best way is usually to let LP do it server-side - people who have write access to the branch should see an upgrade link near the bottom of the branch's information page on https://code.launchpad.net/
<maxb> There is also a 'bzr upgrade' command, but it results in large amounts of data transfer to and from LP to do the upgrade client-side and re-upload the result
<maxb> Realistically there's little point in using pre-2a formats these days, unless you're in a very weird environment where bzr 1.x may still be used
<Vorpal> <maxb> Vorpal: The best way is usually to let LP do it server-side - people who have write access to the branch should see an upgrade link near the bottom of the branch's information page on https://code.launchpad.net/ <-- hm I looked for one, and it is my branch
<Vorpal> but hrrm
<Vorpal> <maxb> Realistically there's little point in using pre-2a formats these days, unless you're in a very weird environment where bzr 1.x may still be used <-- exactly
<Vorpal> ah found it
<Vorpal> maxb, thanks
<gelph> started new project, pushed personal branch -- [ bzr push lp:~userid/project/branch ] -- using "decentralized with mainline commit" model -- I only have commit rights -- someone else branches [ bzr branch lp:project ] -- how/where do they push for me to see their changes and to merge their stuff in?
<gelph> Oh wait I think I see the answer.  You push to a different place, your personal place.  Other guy does: [ bzr push lp:~userid2/project/branch2 ], right?
<commandoline> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to login with launchpadlib via a credentials file? (I need it to run the script in a cronjob)
<commandoline> ah, the credentials_file of Laujnchpad.login_with seems what I need.
#launchpad 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkows1i> a;pja
#launchpad 2014-02-04
<dobey> czajkows1i: time to change your password? :)
<teward> heh
<ESphynx> hi guys, I'm having trouble understanding why a build failed... Would someone please help?
<ESphynx> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164740537/buildlog.txt.gz -- First I'm wondering which error is fatal in there?
<ESphynx> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (native)': native package version may not have a revision -- oh it's this one isn't it
<tsimpson> I'd say so, yes
<ESphynx> It built fine for Trusty in November...
<[ESphynx]> sorry, did I miss any reply
<ClumsyFairyQueen> hi, is there a way to 'hide' PPAs that I own so that only people with the direct link can access the ppa?
<teward> ClumsyFairyQueen: that's a "private" PPA, and the only way to do that is private groups, IIRC
<teward> (and that's a lot of money per year for private access0
<ClumsyFairyQueen> gak :|
<teward> i think it's called a commercial subscription, but I may be wrong
<teward> (it's been a while since I inquired on private things :P)
<dobey> teward, ClumsyFairyQueen: yes, private PPAs require commercial subscription
<teward> dobey: finding the details on the commercial subscription were painful... I take it the page about it is not meant to be easily found?
<teward> or, not obvious, at least
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<dobey> which is linked from /+tour/index
 * teward facedesks
<dobey> which is linked from / ("Take the tour" in the menu)
<teward> dobey: it's because the "Take a tour" thing is so small and tiny it's lost to the other tings
<teward> (that and I rarely visit launchpad.net/ without going to some other page xD)
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/CommercialHosting also has it
<dobey> yeah
<cjwatson> (which I found in a couple of steps by searching for "private")
#launchpad 2014-02-05
<qengho> Hi hi. I have a foreign package that's imported to launchpad. It has a debian/{control,rules,compat,source/format}, and I wish to overwrite or mutate things in debian/ . I made my own branch that contains debian/..., and tried "nest-part", but got conflict on debian (to "debian.moved"). Is it possible to overwrite things that already exist in upstream branch?
<wgrant> Launchpad will shortly be going offline for a couple of minutes while we make some changes to our database setup.
<czajkows1i> wgrant: :)
<cebka> hello, I got a question regarding updating pgp keys for launchpad: I've added new identity to my gpg key and synced it with the launchpad keyserver. however, I still got an error "The signer of this package has no upload rights to this distribution's primary archive" when using dput
<cebka> are there any ways to figure out what is the problem with the key?
<wgrant> cebka: You're trying to upload to Ubuntu itself, not your PPA.
<wgrant> cebka: What command are you using to perform the upload?
<cebka> oh, that makes sense... I have .dput.cf where I've defined the ppa, but I need to specify its name in the command line
<wgrant> On Ubuntu you can just say 'dput ppa:USERNAME/PPANAME WHATEVER_source.changes'
<wgrant> But if you're not using Ubuntu then you'll need a .dput.cf
<cebka> that helped, thank you
<cebka> by the way, is there any way to build packages for different ubuntu series using launchpad? for example, suse OBS doesn't require any special actions to do it
 * mpt waits for Launchpad to return
<wgrant> DB upgrades going slightly awry
<wgrant> Will be back in a moment
<wgrant> Should be happy again now, let me know if you see any more issues.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: my scripts are failing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879094/
 * wgrant glares at the librarian
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879099/ < script
<wgrant> Yeah, the librarian doesn't like the DB work we're doing atm
<wgrant> That will be over in a minute or two, and then I'll fix the librarian.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> wgrant: do I have to wait a bit for uploading stuff
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Uploads aren't being processed right now, but they're queued.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<qengho> Hi hi. I have a foreign branch that's imported to launchpad. It has debian/{control,rules,compat,source/format}, and I wish to overwrite or mutate things in debian/ . I made my own branch that contains debian/..., and tried "nest-part", but got conflict on debian (to "debian.moved"). In packaging recipes, is it possible to overwrite or override things that already exist in an upstream branch?
<dobey> qengho: i think you have to maintain a fork with your changes in debian/ and merge it, rather than nest it
#launchpad 2014-02-06
<balloons> does anyone have experience in combining 2 launchpad teams (and mailing lists?). I'm curious as to how to go about it, and how difficult it might be
<czajkowski> balloons: best to ask on answers on lp
<dpm> does anyone know who to ask to enable armhf builds on a PPA?
<balloons> czajkowski: answers on lp?
<jpds> dpm: wgrant.
<dpm> thanks jpds
<czajkowski> balloons: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<balloons> czajkowski: ty ty
<ricotz> wgrant, hi, maybe you could take a look at this build which gets stuck https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ppa/+build/5553378 -- i guess this might be qemu problem
<dobey> hrmm, ajax doesn't seem to be updating the list of reviewers at the top, on MPs, when i make a vote on the MP.
<jtaylor> are launchpad ppas still running hardy?
<cjwatson> yes :-/
<jtaylor> trying to reproduce https://launchpadlibrarian.net/163783374/buildlog.txt.gz
<jtaylor> it works in a precise chroot with LANG=C
<jtaylor> so I'm guessing its a python2.5 issue
<jtaylor> or bzr issue
<ricotz> cjwatson, hello, could you please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/243486
<jtaylor> lets see if I can create a hardy chroot ._.
<cjwatson> ricotz: not something I can do, sorry
<cjwatson> just wait, pretty sure those who can do such things process answers.lp fairly regularly
<jtaylor> hm
<jtaylor> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release, but there are still archives somewhere or?
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks, although this might be interesting https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ppa/+build/5553378 which might be a qemu problem with the arm builders
<jtaylor> found old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jtaylor> oO bzr: ERROR: Error parsing /tmp/recipe:1:22: Unknown format: '0.3'.
<jtaylor> are the ppas using a backport?
<fale> hi, I'm going to end soon the space of my PPA. How can I fix this?
<wgrant> fale: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and we can look at increasing your quota.
<fale> wgrant: asking for more space?
<wgrant> fale: Right.
<fale> wgrant: thanks a lot :)
#launchpad 2014-02-07
<tsdgeos> hi guys, do you know how hard would be to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1277469 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277469 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad tells me there is a dependent branch on my branch but then doesn't" [Undecided,New]
<yayel> I'm trying to translate stings but I can't access due to timeout...
<yayel> I always have the same error :
<yayel> Timeout error
<yayel> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<yayel> for instance on that url :
<yayel> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<med_> How do I change the email address associated with my OpenID? I've already changed the email address on my launchpad page but it still references an older address any time I use Launchpad's OpenID to authenticate?
<tsimpson> med_: it's all tied into ubuntu SSO now, so you need to go to https://login.ubuntu.com/ and set it from there
<med_> tsimpson, thanks
#launchpad 2014-02-08
<ehoover> wgrant: is there a way to abort a recipe build?
<ehoover> (we spotted a failure locally, so we would prefer to shut it down before waiting forever)
<wgrant> ehoover: You should have a cancel link on the build page
<wgrant> Otherwise I do.
<ehoover> wgrant: nope: https://code.launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/stable/+recipebuild/648715
<ehoover> (recipe part of build, not build part of build - if that helps)
<wgrant> ehoover: Cancelled
<ehoover> wgrant: thank you so much :)
<wgrant> np
<ehoover> wgrant: is there some reason merging a small repo onto a large repo in a recipe takes a really long time? (and is there a way to work around it?)
<wgrant> ehoover: That's hard to make a general statement about. Have you tried running the recipe locally?
<ehoover> wgrant: yeah, it takes forever locally too
<wgrant> Is it network-bound, CPU-bound, RAM-bound?
<ehoover> wgrant: good question, let me run it again
<ehoover> (it'll take longer to get to the same point than the build farm since it needs to download everything, but i'll let you know as soon as it's there)
<ehoover> wgrant: hmm, i actually got a connection timeout while it was still downloading :/
<wgrant> :/
<ehoover> wgrant: do you know if there's a quick and easy way to change the timeout?
<wgrant> Assuming it's the 300 second timeout, there is no way to change it.
<wgrant> That usually means the connection was idle for a long time
<wgrant> Suggesting you might be CPU-limited locally, or something like that
<ehoover> wgrant: well, it didn't seem to use hardly any of my resources - i have 4 cores with hyperthreading and 16GB of RAM on this box...
<ehoover> (and yes, it was a 300 second timeout)
<ehoover> wgrant: none of my cores went over about 10%, my RAM is almost completely free, and iotop reports very little activity
<ehoover> during where it's working on the "build phase", not long after this message:
<ehoover>  96288kB   500kB/s - Build phase:Adding file contents 5575/7072
<ehoover> it wrote out:
<ehoover> Connection Timeout: disconnecting client after 300.0 seconds072
<ehoover> on the build farm it actually hangs after it says "Merging revision 'revno:55' of 'lp:wine-compholio' in to..." and again after "All changes applied successfully."
<ehoover> but it eventually finishes, it just takes a really long time
<wgrant> It might only work on the build farm because they use HTTP
<wgrant> So there's no session to time out.
<ehoover> wgrant: well, i could pre-download the repo and do it that way - if that will help
<wgrant> ehoover: It's worth a try, I think
<ehoover> wgrant: it looks like the connection is over SSH, so (if someone asks in the future) you can probably get it to not timeout by setting the SSH ClientAliveInterval
<wgrant> ehoover: Nope, the timeout is at a higher level than that.
<ehoover> hmm
<wgrant> It's based on Bazaar smartserver commands, not just SSH activity.
<ehoover> wgrant: ok, local build is in progress and it's only using one core and pegging - hard
<ehoover> iotop shows nothing, iftop shows nothing
<ehoover> still true after "All changes applied successfully.", one core is pegged
<ehoover> wgrant: where it spends most of the time is between "All changes applied successfully." and "Committing to: ...".  if i spend some time investigating this is there any chance it can get fixed?
<ehoover> anway, need to head home before the wife gets upset - ttyl
<directhex> is there an easy way to retrieve the gpg pubkey of everyone with upload rights to main & universe?
<jelmer> directhex: does the ubuntu keyring include them all?
<directhex> jelmer, i don't know. does it?
<czajkowski> could stab wgrant to find out
<czajkowski> not like he actually sleeps ;)
<cjwatson> no, the Ubuntu keyring doesn't, but it should be scriptable using the API.  let me see if I can demonstrate that ...
<directhex> i'd definitely appreciate such a script, or its output, to jo.shields@collabora.co.uk
<cjwatson> ok, working on it
<directhex> thanks
<cjwatson> directhex: clarification before I get too far into this: do you mean strictly people who have general upload access to an entire component (core-devs, MOTUs), or also people who have any kind of individual-package or set-of-packages upload access (which I suppose is sort of analogous to DMs)?
<directhex> cjwatson, i guess what i want is the ubuntu-flavoured equivalent to the DD and DM keyrings. so whether that means, say, members of core-dev and motu... i haven't kept up to date on how upload rights are delegated these days
<cjwatson> I think that is probably equivalent to including per-package upload rights, since DM ~= you get to upload some small number of signed-off packages
<cjwatson> but I can easily annotate them
<directhex> i'll trust your judgement on this. i wouldn't bother with annotation, i'm just going to munge everything into one big local keyring, because reasons
<cjwatson> k
<ekristen> morning, I have a package that is failing to build, it depends on a specific version of another package in my PPA, however it continues to fail saying the libewf-dev depends on libewf2-dev, which isn’t true, in fact I cannot find a libewf-dev package out there that does depend on libewf2-dev so I don’t know where it is getting it from, can someone help please —
<ekristen> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165391068/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.sleuthkit_4.1.3-1ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> ekristen: It's in https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/security, which /~sift/+archive/dev is apparently configured to depend on
<ekristen> ah
<ekristen> I missed that
<ekristen> cjwatson: thank you!
<cjwatson> (see https://launchpad.net/~sift/+archive/dev/+edit-dependencies)
<cjwatson> yw
<cjwatson> directhex: ok, yhm
<directhex> ta
<ekristen> cjwatson: this this package unable to build because of the “cannot find -ltalloc” error? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165394185/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.pytsk_4.1.3-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> ekristen: no, "tsk3.c:79:29: error: 'TSK_IMG_TYPE_EXTERNAL' undeclared (first use in this function)" and "tsk3.c:141:29: error: 'TSK_IMG_TYPE_EXTERNAL' undeclared (first use in this function)"
<cjwatson> though that first error might indeed indicate a missing build-dependency
<cjwatson> (This is not Launchpad-specific; you ought to be able to reproduce the exact same failures in a local sbuild instance.)
<ekristen> I’m realitively new to launchpad and all, I’ll have to checkout sbuild
<ekristen> guess getting a local build of sbuild up is a little involved
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<ekristen> thanks
<ekristen> cjwatson: sg build asks for a password any idea what password it wants?
<cjwatson> your own
<ekristen> :/ it doesn’t work
<cjwatson> "doesn't work" is not a useful report
<ekristen> sorry always says “invalid password"
<cjwatson> also it should be "sg sbuild" not "sg build" as you typoed above
<ekristen> sorry, that was a typo
<ekristen> on my part
<cjwatson> but you can always just log out and back in to get the new group membership
<ekristen> hrm that seems to have done the trick, thanks
<psusi> bug #1164683 has a remote bug tracker for debian that is incorrectly showing up as the upstream project.  Under target -> distribution it does not give the option to select Debian.  What happened to that choice?
<ubot5> bug 1164683 in util-linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "libblkid: udf superblock does not read correctly when blocksize < 2048" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164683
<ekristen> cjwatson: I don’t think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild works on precise, at least I can’t get it to work
<maxb> ekristen: That seems entirely likely, sbuild has improved a fair bit over the last few release cycles. Generally people doing package dev would be using at least the latest stable as a host OS, so instructions tend to target that
#launchpad 2014-02-09
<ekristen> maxb: can I use saucy or taunty to build packages for precise?
<ekristen> maxb: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165421447/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.sleuthkit_4.1.3.01-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz this package never seem to fail before for this reason, now it says command ant not found? so do I just need to add ant to the build depends?
<maxb> Yes - that's one of the principle benefits of using chroots
<maxb> If the package requires ant to build, you certainly do need to declare that, or the builder has no way to know it should make it available
<ekristen> yeah, just never had to do that before, maybe something changed within that source code
<cjwatson> or perhaps one of your other build-dependencies previously depended on it
<cjwatson> regardless, it's always correct to directly declare build-dependencies on things you use directly (and usually only on those things)
<cjwatson> I used trusty (and previously saucy) to build packages for just about everything under the sun, using sbuild
<cjwatson> it's possible that I didn't convert to sbuild until after I stopped using precise for my development system
<cjwatson> s/used trusty/use trusty/
<ekristen> cjwatson: how do I add a ppa to an sbuild chroot so that it can use those dependencies to build? do I just enter the chroot an add the repo?
<teward> ekristen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Temporarily_adding_PPAs maybe?
<ekristen> teward: can’t believe i missed that, thanks
<teward> you're welcome
<ekristen> teward: so I have a package that continues to say “make[3]: ant: Command not found” but ant is clearly in the debian/control Build Depends section
<ekristen> any suggestions?
<ekristen> oh nm
<teward> ekristen: sorry, my head's in the command line, i'm rebuilding my chroots after catastrophic evil coming from them
<ekristen> teward: no worries, I figured out that I forgot to rebuild my dsc, guess I have to update my local build environment with all the dependencies so I can do a debuild -S so that I can do an sbuild :
<ekristen> I’m getting used to sbuild, new to it
<teward> i find it easier to use than pbuilder, but yeah, i'm not an sbuild veteran either.
<ekristen> do you usually run debuild -S outside a chroot environment to create your dsc and source files and then use sbuild to build them?
<teward> ekristen: we can discuss these things in privmsg if you'd like, I'd prefer not to clutter the Launchapd channel with our discussion :)
<teward> s/Launchapd/Launchpad/
<TJ-> There appears to be a bug when adding an upstream bug tracker link to grub2 from /ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1278114/+choose-affected-product which reports "Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL." for http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?41524
<cjwatson> TJ-: I think it may need to be in the form "http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?41524", as per the other items on
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/savannah
<TJ-> cjwatson: aha! would be useful to have launchpad display the acceptable URL template when an error occurs
<cjwatson> Yeah
<gasull> Hi. How does one know if a PPA is trustworthy and doesn't contain malware? What's a user to do?
<teward> gasull, you don't.
<teward> gasull, that's the risk you take.
<teward> gasull, since all PPAs are third-party there's no reason to trust them.  That's why support for them isn't done on the Ubuntu IRC channels.
<teward> gasull, ultimately trusting a PPA is up to you
<teward> my PPAs, for instance, don't contain malware, and the nginx team's PPAs don't contain malware either
<teward> gasull, but ultimately, there's no reason to trust them
<teward> gasull, to quote Ubottu and the factoid they have for PPAs:  [2014/02/09 13:16:13] <ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<teward> the warning there is there for a reason
<gasull> teward:  Thanks.  I guess you can only trust PPAs maintained by the people involved on the software project itself.  I guess the nginx PPA you mention is official in the sense that is maintained by the same people who maintain ngnix itself.
<teward> gasull, actually, it's maintained by me, but its packages are direct from Debian, which IS maintained by people who help maintain nginx :P
<teward> gasull, that's the thing, though, trust in a PPA is purely based on your opinion
<gasull> teward: I see. How does the karma work? I'm trying to figure out how much of a good indicator it is.
<teward> good indicator of what?
<teward> karma's just an indication of how active an individual is
<teward> at least, AFAIK
<teward> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<teward> and only in a specific recent period of time (since Karma decays)
<gasull> teward: I see.
<gasull> teward: Thank you so much.
<teward> gasull, karma isn't going to help you determine if someone is trustworthy or not.  Having said this, someone who's listed as an Ubuntu Member, and has signed the Ubuntu CoC, is probably less likely to put malware in a PPA than some random user.
<teward> but again, the point is, for PPAs, trust is your call.
<teward> if you DO find a PPA with malware, though, you can report it to the LP admins, and then evil befalls the person
<saiarcot895> or closed-source software, I suppose
<teward> true
<teward> or incompatible-license software
<teward> except i think malware gets you as a user doomed, whereas the PPAs just get sniped if it's closed-source or an incompatible license
<teward> (don't quote me on that, i'm not an LP admin)
#launchpad 2015-02-02
<sergio-br22> hi
<sergio-br22> I'm having a problem to compile for ARM
<sergio-br22> I can compile in my arm board, ubuntu 14.04
<sergio-br22> but launchpad complains about "undeclared identifier"
<sergio-br22> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196348889/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.libretro-desmume_0.9.10.svn%2Br4840~12~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sergio-br22> I'm using clang in the board too
<Ahmed__> Cannot add PPA: '"Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa: (7, 'Failed to connect to launchpad.net port 443: Connection refused')"'.
<Ahmed__> حمئ تثمح
<Ahmed__> plz hep
<Ahmed__> plz help
<cjwatson> Ahmed__: I don't see why it should have caused this, but we're deploying upgrades to launchpad.net at the moment, so try again?
<acooks> I'm trying to backport a kernel package and upload it to my PPA. The build succeeds, but the upload fails. Can someone help me understand whats wrong? https://launchpad.net/~acooks/+archive/ubuntu/libnl3-backport/+build/6771534
<wgrant> acooks: You changed debian/changelog, but the kernel packaging is a bit special.
<wgrant> You need to change debian.master/changelog instead, as te build autogenerates debian/changelog from debian.master.
<acooks> wgrant, thanks, I'll need to read some more before I'll understand that. I've just been using 'backportpackage' without really understanding what it's doing.
<wgrant> Kernel packaging is very special.
<acooks> wgrant, I'll go rtfm, thanks!
<acooks> wgrant, is there a way to backport a dependency on linux-libc-dev without trying to backport the whole kernel?
<wgrant> acooks: No, but are you sure you need a new linux-libc-dev?
<wgrant> What exactly are you trying to do?
<acooks> I'm trying to backport libnl-3 3.2.24 to Precise, because Travis CI is still running Precise and the libnl-3 version that shipped with Precise is broken.
<acooks> (for my application)
<cjwatson> I would probably copy any necessary declarations from linux-libc-dev into private headers used by the libnl-3 build.
<acooks> The new libnl-3 depends on a newer linux-libc-dev (>= 3.2.41)
<acooks> OK, so modify the libnl-3 build, instead of an unmodified backport?
<acooks> I might as well patch the missing function declaration in the version of libnl-3 that shipped with precise.
<cjwatson> If that's straightforward, why not ...
<acooks> I'll give that a go, thanks.
<dpm> hi cjwatson, it took a while until I could look into fixing the issues pointed in your review, but they should have been addressed now. When you've got a minute, would you mind re-reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/lp-get-ul10nstats/distro-support/+merge/234349 ?
<cjwatson> dpm: still needs a bit of work, I'm afraid; commented
<dpm> ok, looking at it, thanks cjwatson
<dpm> cjwatson, ok, fixed. Sorry, I had misread your original inline comment. Would you mind having another look?
<cjwatson> Hmm, we need an LP security.cfg patch to make this work
<cjwatson> psycopg2.ProgrammingError: permission denied for relation distribution
<cjwatson> Hate this thing
<cjwatson> wgrant: Could you have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/ul10nstats-security-distribution/+merge/248257 for the above, please?
<cjwatson> dpm: ^- you'll be blocked on that being reviewed/landed/deployed
<dpm> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> seems to work ok locally given that, at least with a few trivial queries against launchpad_dev
<dpm> nice
<tgm4883> I remember reading awhile back that the build farm was moved to make it faster to setup and remove builders (Juju/Openstack?). Anyway, are ARM ppa's still not available?
<dobey> they still must be requested
<tgm4883> I see
<tgm4883> dobey: are they still Canonical only? Or can other teams request them?
<dobey> afaik, anyone can request them. they are just not enabled by default (not sure why, and if/when they will be for the virtualized builders)
<dobey> i think maybe there are still some reliability concerns with qemu there
<wgrant> tgm4883: Anyone can request them, but the virtual builder pool does non-x86 builds using qemu-user.
<tgm4883> dobey: sounds good. When requested, is it just a one time build or are they enabled forever?
<wgrant> We'll have proper virtual ARM and POWER builders some time this year, but not yet.
<wgrant> Forever.
<dobey> for that ppa, not that user
<tgm4883> I ask, because the Raspberry Pi 2 was released, and the Mythbuntu team might need to start building our builds for ARM
<cjwatson> reliability> qemu-user manages to build some things, but there's a sizeable percentage of stuff where it just falls over hard.
<cjwatson> and those problems aren't terribly likely to get fixed in qemu.
<dobey> is the pi2 arm, or arm64?
<tgm4883> and it's likely powerful enough to actually run the frontend
<tgm4883> hmm, let me check
<cjwatson> so enabling arm builds across the board would result in us having lots and lots of failed builds that there's basically no way to fix
<wgrant> RPi 2 is ARMv7, so armhf.
<wgrant> And qemu is slow.
<cjwatson> But at least finally v7 not v6.
<dobey> cjwatson: yeah, that's what i thought
<wgrant> So we don't enable it by default.
<dobey> re: reliability that is
<tgm4883> yea I'm not seeing anything about arm64 on it
<dobey> oh, i haven't read anything about it yet. i just saw some "possibly a cheap arm64 board" and "rpi 2 released" at the same time, so i wasn't sure :)
<tgm4883> Ok, so last 2 questions. Where do I go to request this for a PPA, and if we build ARM on one PPA, can we safely copy the binaries to another PPA?
<wgrant> dobey: Ooh, what's the cheap arm64 board?
<wgrant> tgm4883: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> And you can safely copy them elsewhere. Only building them is restricted.
<dobey> wgrant: i don't know, i thought it was the rpi2, but i guess not :)
<tgm4883> wgrant: cool, I'll file a question then
<tgm4883> wgrant: dobey cjwatson thanks for the info
<tgm4883> so regarding the reliability of those arm builds, when one fails, should I just tell it to retry that build?
<tgm4883> provided it's not something that is obviously an issue I can fix
<tgm4883> Out of 4 builds, 1 finished successfully, 1 is still building, 1 seems to hang on "debconf-updatepo" and was eventually killed, and 1 failed with a seg fault and "*** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static terminated"
<cjwatson> It's not likely to be sporadic.
<tgm4883> cjwatson: so then don't try again
<tgm4883> fwiw, the two that failed were on precise/trusty, the successful one is utopic and vivid is still building
<tgm4883> cjwatson: so you are saying that it will likely always fail on the two that failed?
<cjwatson> That's my guess, but you're welcome to test it.
<cjwatson> The worst problems are generally with threading.  In principle those aren't deterministic but AIUI any build that runs into that usually has pretty poor probability of succeeding
<tgm4883> cjwatson: I'll just try it once, if it fails with the same issue I'll see what I can do about removing it from our builds (although I doubt that will be easy)
<tgm4883> cjwatson: is that something that would be resolved with the changes that are coming later?
<cjwatson> Yes
<tgm4883> cool
<cjwatson> Once we have virtualisable native builders everything will be much happier
<dobey> tgm4883: if you want to test builds on armhf, you can test locally building under qemu with sbuild
<dobey> you can iterate faster that way at least
<dobey> and it won't take up resources from other builds
<tgm4883> dobey: good point. I'll take a look at that when I get home
#launchpad 2015-02-03
<glen> gaaaash. why is launchpad so damn complicated
<glen> milestones, series, releases!
<glen> i can see them, but where do i add new of them!
<glen> so i created new milestone hoping that will add new release, but no!
<glen> grrr
<glen> or whatever i did, it created new "series"
<dobey> glen: not sure what your problem is. a series is something like "trunk", "trusty", "utopic", etc… a series may have milestones associated with it, which certain bugs may be targeted at for fixing. and a milestone may have a release associated with it.
<sergio-br2> Hi, can someone help me? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/261602
<sergio-br2> I need to enable armhf build for ppsspp
<ePierre> Hi everyone
<ePierre> it looks like Launchpad is down...
<ePierre> aaaaaaaaaaand it's back :)
<wgrant> One of our firewalls was a bit unhappy, should be O Know.
<glen> dobey: my problem was that launchpad is not intuitive and too complicated. if i see list of "milestones" i have to google how to find place where to add "milestone" .. etc
<glen> and the terms are not logical to me
<glen> i understand "branch" and "release" (or "tag"), but milestone, series, meh?!
<glen> and tickets, do i assign to branch? release? milestone? where do i i add one?
<glen> dobey: ps: i'm not hosting anything ubuntu related there. just some php based web application
<glen> so, trusty and utopic mean also nothing to me
<glen> don't even use ubuntu :)
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<Mez_> Just had a rejection for an upload of a package.  How can I find out where it was trying to be uploaded to, so I can berate the person for being silly.
<cjwatson> Mez_: What did the message say?
<cjwatson> Mez_: Oh, that one.  Whoever uploaded it tried to upload it directly to Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> Mez_: But they then successfully uploaded it to https://launchpad.net/~1139158953-n/+archive/ubuntu/hxj-test/+packages instead, so they've clearly figured it out for themselves.
<cjwatson> (Aside from rather dubious versioning.)
<Mez_> cjwatson: yeah :) I'm now prepping a new package.  :) Don't want dubious versioning to force me to use another epick
<Mez_> epoch *
<cjwatson> Mez: Shouldn't be any need for that.  You can ignore random stuff in PPAs.
<cjwatson> Mez: Even if it were in Ubuntu and you decided to care, the worst case would be that you'd need to skip a version.
<Mez> cjwatson: until it gains traction, is installed on a bunch of things, etc etc :)
<Mez> I'd prefer to get complaints about unneccesary epoch than "Random version not working"
<cjwatson> Mez: This is a random test PPA.
<Mez> cjwatson: oh, I know :)
<cjwatson> Mez: And in any event 2:4.2.0-3 is safely greater.
<cjwatson> (But shouldn't be needed, as I say.)
<Mez> My new package is an updated upstream
<Mez> so it'll superceded their dodgy numbering
<Mez> s/ded/de/
<cjwatson> Sure
<Mez> (as in, this fail caused me to get into gear and update things properly)
<Mez> (that and I've technically been MIA for a while, and have been poking things back on track over the last few weeks)
<cjwatson> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/lp-get-ul10nstats/distro-support/+merge/234349 should be worth deploying now, I think.  The necessary Launchpad change has been deployed.
<dpm> cjwatson, \o/
<dpm> cjwatson, is there anything else I should do on my side to get it deployed? In any case, I'll reply to the RT
<cjwatson> dpm: I can't think of anything for now.  Talk with webops
<dpm> ok, great, thanks!
#launchpad 2015-02-04
<theubuntuzealot> hi
<theubuntuzealot> Does anyone know if you can get a question deleted from launchpad
<theubuntuzealot> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/261672
<theubuntuzealot> anyone there?
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<jfmcarreira> can anyone help me with this error
<jfmcarreira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10058717/
<jfmcarreira> i am the owner of that ppa
<teward> jfmcarreira: how new is the PPA
<teward> just confirming: if I upload a version of a package superior to a depwait'd version in a PPA, will the depwait go away because the version is superseded?
<cjwatson> teward: Yes
<teward> good, because i failed twice with a wireshark backport in a PPA, so depwaits all around >.<
<jfmcarreira> teward: i made the ppa a couple months ago but i only added a pkg today
<teward> cjwatson: ^ PPA signing key problem w/ add-apt-repository.  in case you can assist them.
 * teward has to rebuild nginx for the 3rd time on his personal builders
<cjwatson> the key in question (fingerprint 47B1838270FE14DBBF82335B2DF517E4FB038056) is on the keyserver; my guess would be perhaps a problem with a firewall on your end contacting the keyserver?
<cjwatson> checking in a trusty-amd64 chroot
<cjwatson> works fine here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10059451/
<cjwatson> so I think it must be a client-side problem.  but I have to go now sorry
<teward> jfmcarreira: ping ^ cjwatson responded @ 15:20 (about an hour ago)
<teward> (sorry, i'm working on something right now, hence the huge delay in saying so)
<jfmcarreira> teward: it is working now
<jfmcarreira> i tried again later and it worked
#launchpad 2015-02-05
<Riddell> why might I have no option to add a PPA on this team? https://launchpad.net/~plasma-phone
<Riddell> ah because I wasn't an admin
<Mez> Riddell: I'd make a guess that you're not an administrator for that team. (as that's the only thing that seems different from your members)
<Mez> Too quick for me :)
#launchpad 2015-02-06
<adebayo> hi, pls i need help in removing openvswitch from ubuntu 14.04 to install another version supported on the ubuntu 14.04
<cjwatson> adebayo: I suggest trying in #ubuntu - this channel's for help with the launchpad.net project hosting site itself
<adebayo> ok, i was thinking its i can get help bcos i saw something on launchpad on net
<cjwatson> Right, Launchpad hosts Ubuntu, but for help with operating Ubuntu itself you want #ubuntu
<cjwatson> (Or askubuntu.com)
<adebayo> ok, thanks cjwatson
<adebayo> hi cjwatson, there are so many of the #ubuntu, which of them is the right one to use
<dobey> there is only one #ubuntu
<cjwatson> I mean #ubuntu itself not #ubuntu-whatever
<cjwatson> that's the general user channel
<cjwatson> also given that it's openvswitch it's possible that #ubuntu-server might be of some help
<adebayo> i search for it but couldn't get it
<cjwatson> I'm sorry but I can't help with problems with your IRC client!
<adebayo> may be i am making mistake in the search
<cjwatson> I also mentioned askubuntu.com which is less real-time but encourages longer better-thought-out answers
<adebayo> ok, thanks
<adebayo> let me check it, though I have seen #ubuntu-server
<adebayo> there is someone on launchpad that was given the explanation but i dont know how to get his name here, bcos he only specify using freenode
#launchpad 2015-02-07
<sithlord48> is launchapd having issues pulling code from bazzar? i keep getting a failed to upload error when trying to have launchpad build code imported form github to bazzar
<sithlord48> the import seams ok and trunk of bazzar matches the our github.
<sithlord48> upload log is here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196864247/upload_865129_log.txt
<gorille> Hi
<gorille> Are there an ubuntu launchpad admin here?
<gorille> wgrant
<gorille> where can I contact the support (without recreate an account?) ?
<mapreri> gorille: it's saturday evening, it's hard to get support from the launchpad admin team. if you're lucky maybe cjwatson or wgrant are on their keyboard, otherwise just wait....
<gorille> ok
<mapreri> gorille: maybe you can start by typing what's the issue...
<gorille> Yep, I've already type that :) I c/p (I check the log)
<gorille> an idea for that: I've a problem, I've cancel my Ubuntu One account before desactivate my launchpad account (yep, I've not read the ubuntu one deletion page :*( ), it is possible to desactivate? (I've do nothing with it, also, it will be indexed if I put that here because the channel is logged), Can I tell an administrator directely by private message? ?	
<gorille> I can prove my identiy with my identity card or domain name, or irc nick or just email
#launchpad 2015-02-08
<gorille> 'back, an admistrator here?
#launchpad 2016-02-08
<sergio-br2> hey cjwatson, do you know what's the "epoch" equivalent string in the recipes ?
<sergio-br2> {epoch}  ?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: There's no variable for it; you have to include it in the version template manually.
<sergio-br2> ok, thanks
<slappymcfry> What is the best way to search through code in a project hosted on launchpad? Like github's "search this repository".
<haasn> Am I stupid or is it virtually *impossible* to find an overview of the syntax used in launchpad's bug tracker?
<haasn> I've been googling for 10 minutes on how to create a code block, and I can't “trial and error” it either because there's no “preview” button
<haasn> nor can I create a comment and then edit it
<haasn> I feel like I must have exhaustively searched through the entirety of https://help.launchpad.net/ by now and I still haven't found one sentence concerning the syntax, or how to make code blocks - or anybody else asking online
<dobey> there is no special syntax. it's plain text
<haasn> No code blocks in comments, then?
<dobey> no
<dobey> if you have a suggestion for a change, you can attach a diff
<haasn> Would it be that hard to get e.g. basic markdown support into launchpad? Seems like every other bug tracker on planet earth has at least some form of syntax support for emphasis, pre-formatted text, etc.
<haasn> Sorry if I come across as frustrated, it just sort of agitates me whenever a project's bug tracker is actively fighting my ability to contribute to the project. Launchpad has certainly been doing that every time I want to use it :(
<wgrant> Launchpad comments are always monospaced, so the only thing code blocks would give you would be slightly more control over intra-line spacing and potentially syntax highlighting.
<wgrant> We'd like to add Markdown to comments, but that has certain complex requirements around editing, previews etc. that require significant policy decisions.
<haasn> Ah, with them always being monospace it makes a bit more sense now - I was not aware of this
<wgrant> (yes, the comment input box isn't currently monospace, which is very weird)
<haasn> Rather my browser always displays everything in monospace so I can't really tell when something *is* actually monospace
<haasn> But I don't understand this: How does this implicate policy? It's not like the ability to use markdown + adding a preview dialog needs any drastic changes to the permission model or whatever
<haasn> Seems like in principle it would be a matter of somebody implementing it, posting a diff, and it being merged
<haasn> Since there's not much to discuss in terms of it being an improvement, or is there?
<wgrant> The problem is that typos are more common and problematic in Markdown, so editing becomes a harder requirement.
<wgrant> And comment editing isn't currently supported, because of the complex policy issues surrounding it.
<haasn> Isn't that the point of a preview box? :p
<haasn> (If you want to make typos hard make the preview a “live” preview that updates itself on changes)
<haasn> But isn't this a bit over-thinking / bureaucracy for the sake of bureaucracy? I don't see, say, github agonizing over whether users should be allowed to edit their own comments after posting them :p
<wgrant> GitHub's notoriously over-zealous with allowing editing.
<wgrant> Repo owners can even edit others' comments on their repos.
<wgrant> It's very open to abuse.
<haasn> I've worked with hundreds of projects on github and not once has this hindered the growth of free software in any way
<haasn> At least in my experience
<wgrant> There's also the problem that people are already confused that when they delete their comments they might already have been emailed out.
<wgrant> These problems are not impossible to solve, but they are substantially more complicated than they initially seem.
<haasn> You can make a problem as complicated as you want but that doesn't mean there's any point in agonizing over it if the real world _impact_ is zero
<haasn> Nobody agonizes over the metaphysical ramifications of “x += 1” when writing a line of code?
<haasn> s/?//
<wgrant> There is real-world impact.
<wgrant> Just because you haven't seen it on the projects you work on doesn't mean it's not there.
<dobey> and your inability to use formatting in comments does not hinder your ability to contribute. it simply means you can't do it with pink text
<dobey> (also, launchpad is open source, so you are totally welcome to work on patches to enable some formatting, with the expectation that they will be reviewed when you submit them) :)
<haasn> What makes launchpad's projects special in the way that they run into these issues more than projects hosted on other websites?
<haasn> (The fact that they're written by companies large enough that bureaucracy starts getting in the way of code, I guess? :p)
<dobey> github choosing to ignore problems doesn't mean those problems don't exist
<nacc> is there a simple way for me to indicate one bug (e.g., a request for a new version of a package which really is a set of packages) is blocked by another bug (e.g., an update of one of those specific packages)? not finding anything obvious in the UI immediately
<nacc> nm, i see how it's meant to be done, i think
#launchpad 2016-02-09
<dobey> nacc: there aren't any bug dependencies. but you can have multiple tasks in a single bug report
<nacc> dobey: yep, figuring that out now :)
<xnox> "Estimated finish 2 minutes ago" =) lovely
<karstensrage> im trying to test my pam library build with sbuild, but it requires a library thats in launchpad already?
<wgrant> karstensrage: You'll need to reconfigure your sbuild setup to include your PPA in its sources.list.
<karstensrage> wgrant do i just modify the chroot and do  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mylib trusty main for the trusty chroot?
<karstensrage> or how do i reconfigure the sbuild setup?
<wgrant> karstensrage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Temporarily_adding_PPAs
<karstensrage> if i schroot then exit dont the changes get removed?
<wgrant> Not if you use source:
<wgrant> source: opens the underlying chroot rather than a snapshot.
<karstensrage> so the changes are permanent to the chroot?
<wgrant> Until you remove them, yes.
<karstensrage> and to achieve this its not OR its Disable gpg key checking AND Add the PPA but dont update
<karstensrage> correct?
<wgrant> Right, you need to either disable the key check or add your PPA's key, then add the PPA.
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> wgrant, do i replace echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build/ubuntu trusty main " > \
<karstensrage>   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-unity-daily-build-trusty.list
<karstensrage> with my ppa?
<karstensrage> or exactly like that?
<wgrant> karstensrage: You should probably use your PPA's details unless you particularly want Unity daily builds.
<karstensrage> well yeah i figured but do i create /etc/apt/sources.list.d/my ppa?
<karstensrage> myppa.list?
<wgrant> The filename doesn't matter, but it's best to keep it consistent to avoid confusion.
<karstensrage> hmm ok
<karstensrage> so it just looks at all the .list files in that directory?
<wgrant> Right.
<karstensrage> gotcha
<karstensrage> ok
<wgrant> It's a common pattern with directories ending in ".d"
<karstensrage> sbuilding now
 * karstensrage crosses fingers
<karstensrage> launchpad seems to build immediately
<karstensrage> why do they have a thing on how builds are prioritzed?
<wgrant> There are sometimes queues, but this is a quiet time of day.
<wgrant> 18 months ago there were frequently multi-hour queues.
<wgrant> But we have hundreds of builders now :) https://launchpad.net/builders
<karstensrage> cool
<karstensrage> hmm so if i dput this up to launchpad, can launchpad find the dependencies?
<karstensrage> woot
<karstensrage> Log for successful build of pam-ufpidentity_1.0-1 on i386 (dist=trusty-i386)
<karstensrage> so wgrant if i push this up to launchpad, will it be able  to find the dependent lib which itself a ppa?
<wgrant> karstensrage: A PPA by default pulls packages from itself and the Ubuntu primary archive.
<wgrant> So if it's in the same PPA you're good. If it's in another PPA, add is as a dependency using the "Edit PPA dependencies" link.
<karstensrage> ah i see that
<karstensrage> ok didnt realize that was there for that
<karstensrage> so can do that before you upload anythign so the upload should build right?
<wgrant> If you need extra PPAs, yep.
<karstensrage> awesome
<karstensrage> having a bit of ice cream, then ill jinja2 my changelog and push it up
<karstensrage> my gift to you sir https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdrEJ59XDXg
<karstensrage> it built!!!!!
<karstensrage> wooo hooo
<karstensrage> wgrant, thanks so much for the help
<karstensrage> yes i guess it does differ
<softplay> hello
<softplay> can anyone help with the configuration of dja dup?
<softplay> deja-dup*
<softplay> it's giving me some errors
<davmor2> softplay: try on #ubuntu this is a channel for launchpad help
<softplay> ok
<sergio-br2> eh, what happened to libpolarssl-dev in xenial
<teward> sergio-br2: you know this isn't #ubuntu-devel right
<teward> or #Ubuntu+1
<sergio-br2> ok
<karstensrage> hmm everything seems to install .. but it only finds it as mylib1 not mylip
<karstensrage> mylib
<karstensrage> it worked!!!!
<karstensrage> yay
<karstensrage> i love launchpad
<karstensrage> so much easier to test things in a realistic way
<blr> :)
#launchpad 2016-02-10
<teward> cjwatson: looks like the arm builders are mostly disabled again - 9 out of 26 are running
<teward> (one just failed within the past 8 minutes)
<teward> s/cjwatson//
<wgrant> teward: Yeah, we're leaving them dead at the moment while we investigate the cloud issues that are killing them.
<teward> ok
<teward> cool
<wgrant> Just made some headway in the last few minutes.
<cjwatson> teward: We managed to fix ppc64el tonight, but arm is still pretty sad.  More investigation will come ASAP.
 * karstensrage wipes his brow
<karstensrage> it works end to end
<karstensrage> thanks very much launchpad
<teward> cjwatson: (late reply) thanks for the update.  ultimately a non-issue for me, as my nginx test build for one of my tasks in the PPA FTBFS on all architectures because of nginx upstream core changes which break module compatibility
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, regarding "<doko> ricotz, please could you ask a lp question to enable this ppa for s390x and ppc64el, and show the results for all these archs?" -- is this easily possible to any ppa?
<dobey> ricotz: you can self-enable ppc64el on your ppa. but you will need to ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to get s390x i think (at least, unless cjwatson or wgrant are around to enable it for you now)
<ricotz> dobey, thanks, yeah, enabled ppc64el already now, I am more concerned about the restrictions to get s390x support
<dobey> ricotz: i think the goal is to eventually have self-directed enablement for as many archs as possible, but for various reasons some are not there yet
<ricotz> dobey, alright, I posted a question
#launchpad 2016-02-11
<karstensrage> if i build something with sbuild, can you get the results of the build somewhere?
<wgrant> karstensrage: The debs should be in the directory where you ran sbuild.
<karstensrage> yeah, :) just figured that out
<karstensrage> duh
<karstensrage> can i pass an existing deb thats a dependency of the thing that is going to sbuild?
<rbasak> Could "Superseded" be an additional MP status? "Rejected" seems a little harsh in this case.
<cjwatson> karstensrage: Recent versions of sbuild in xenial have various --extra-* options to help with that (e.g. --extra-package).
<cjwatson> rbasak: Um, BranchMergeProposalStatus.SUPERSEDED definitely exists ...
<cjwatson> rbasak: I suspect there's just some permission limitation on which statuses you get offered
<cjwatson> Maybe you can only set it if you use resubmit, I forget
<rbasak> OK, I'll try that. Thanks!
<cjwatson> Yeah, looks like it
<cjwatson>         assert new_status != BranchMergeProposalStatus.SUPERSEDED, (
<cjwatson>             'Superseded is done via an action, not by setting status.')
<teward> cjwatson: I see ARM is no longer admin-only for activation, does this mean those archs are 'stable' for build envs, and we can start throwing builds at those archs?
<teward> or wgrant, or whomever.  :)
 * teward didn't see a blog post, but heard from another on Ask Ubuntu it's not user-activateable
<dobey> oh, neat
<teward> i also noticed it when fiddling with by xenial-buildtests PPA :P
<cjwatson> teward: we plan to announce it next week or so after doing another round of upgrades
<cjwatson> it's fine until then, we just didn't want to quite throw the whole world at it yet :)
<cjwatson> so it's not a secret but if you could maybe not blog about it or whatever that would be good
<cjwatson> teward: (where did you see that on askubuntu, btw?)
<teward> cjwatson: in the chat - I'll PM you a link
<teward> cjwatson: and I had no intention to blog about it ;)
 * teward is just thorough
<cjwatson> well, it's hard to make unnoticed changes :-)  never mind
<teward> ;)
<teward> indeed
<teward> sorry to ask :)
<teward> just being thorough with checking information, 'cause i have a thing about unconfirmed rumors ;)
<rbasak> teward is indeed thorough :)
<cjwatson> The canonical way to check is the "restricted" flag on https://api.launchpad.net/devel/+processors/armhf etc.
<cjwatson> Hopefully soon we'll flip supports_nonvirtualized to False, which will unify Ubuntu builds onto the same builders
<dobey> nice
<teward> +1 to that
<dobey> well, it's on irclogs now i guess :P
<teward> heh
<teward> i would have PM'd you directly, cjwatson, but force of habit IRC ettiquite is to not PM without asking, so meh
<teward> anyways...
<Ormu> hi
#launchpad 2016-02-12
<mvo> can anyone suggest a workaorund for https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy/trunk-github ? it fails right now with: bzrlib.plugins.git.errors.UnknownCommitExtra: Unknown extra fields in <Commit ace271dbbf103122fd56f186c1e3fd0708b6a905>: ['gpgsig'].
<mvo> I was wondering if a code-import from github->lp-git would work but it seems like I can not ask for such a code import directly
<cjwatson> mvo: We'd like to implement git-to-git mirrors, and there's some hope of getting it onto the schedule soon, but the only possible workaround right now is to mirror manually.
<mvo> cjwatson: hm, I guess I could remove the tag with the gpgsig also? would that help?
<cjwatson> mvo: I think that's a signed commit, not a signed tag.
<cjwatson> mvo: It has to be nowhere in the history of the branch you're trying to import, so it may not be sensibly possible for you to undo ...
<cjwatson> Unless it's like the most recent commit or something.
<mvo> cjwatson: its probably in between, but I will try to figure out which one. I was suspecting a signed tag because that is what I do when I release. I will try to find out if there is a signed commit somewhere
<mvo> cjwatson: thanks for your help, I will scratch my head a bit over this
<clivejo> hi guys, Launchpad seems to be taking an hour plus to publish, is there something wrong?
<wgrant> Just investigating that.
<cjwatson> The PPA publisher seems to be chugging along.
<wgrant> Very slowly.
<wgrant> I'm getting 100KB/s haetae to carob.
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> 2016-02-12 14:31:35 DEBUG   Added /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-archive/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-000/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mir/mir-demos_0.19.2+16.04.20160212.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb from library
<cjwatson> 2016-02-12 14:31:48 DEBUG   Added /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-archive/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-000/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mir/mir-doc_0.19.2+16.04.20160212.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb from library
<sophomeric> I have some packages in pending publication status. How long does it typically take for this to complete?
<dobey> typically, not very long
<dobey> currently, the publisher is running a bit slower than typical
<sophomeric> It's been a little shy of an hour. I know I'm being impatient but I thought I'd ask.
<Laney> There's some kind of network trouble going on which seems to be causing things to back up
<sophomeric> I'll just wait until Monday then since it's nearly the end of the day here. Thanks for the update.
<cjwatson> It'll hopefully be sorted out soon
<clivejo> any update on the publisher slowdown/stop?
<dobey> it's still slow
<dobey> incredibly slow
<Saviq> is there +junk support for git in launchpad?
<cjwatson> Saviq: yes, but it's spelled +git
<cjwatson> Saviq: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Repository_URLs  see the bit about personal repositories
<Saviq> cjwatson, thought ~saviq/+git/project would be the equivalent of ~saviq/project in bzr...
<cjwatson> Saviq: ~saviq/project doesn't mean anything in bzr in isolation, please clarify :)
<cjwatson> Saviq: in "~saviq/git/repository", the "repository" bit has no connection to any project name except by coincidence
<Saviq> cjwatson, if I have a ~saviq/project/branch in bzr, wouldn't a corresponding branch in git be "branch" in ~saviq/+git/project?
<cjwatson> Saviq: a project repository would be "~saviq/project" (your default repository for that project; use that unless you have a reason not to) or "~saviq/project/+git/repository" (separate named repository; this is for special cases)
<Saviq> cjwatson, ok, misunderstood "personal" in this case
<cjwatson> it's a little odd but we needed to do it this way for URL consistency with other parts of LP
<cjwatson> Saviq: I've added a mention of +junk to the help page, to assist people familiar with bzr
<cjwatson> modulo wiki saving ever getting back to me
<Saviq> cjwatson, can a git repository ever be ~saviq/project/foo?
<cjwatson> Saviq: no
<Saviq> or ~saviq/project, or ~saviq/project/+git/foo
<cjwatson> it can be either of those last two
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> so we got one more level of depth compared to +junk, works for me
<cjwatson> ~saviq/project/foo was dodgy URL design with bzr codehosting, it achieved brevity at the expense of permanently colonising an important swathe of namespace
<Saviq> cjwatson, agreed
<cjwatson> we couldn't use it because it would have been ambiguous
<cjwatson> or else the webapp URLs would have had to differ from the git.l.n URLs
<Saviq> cjwatson, that clears it up, thanks!
<cjwatson> np
<Saviq> cjwatson, oh one more question, I was always more used to pull, as opposed to merge, requests with git, is that a design decision to keep them MPs, or just TODO?
<dobey> that just seems like nomenclature differenct to me
<cjwatson> Saviq: well - you can only pull if you've rebased first, which is a project decision
<cjwatson> Saviq: merging is still perfectly legit in git, and many projects do that
<Saviq> cjwatson, sure, which is why I said "was more used to" :)
<cjwatson> Saviq: e.g. if you look at linux, most commits by Linus are merges :)(
<cjwatson> :)
 * Saviq always liked the flat history, but it's probably unwieldy in big projects
<Saviq> or plain not useful - better to be able to drill down from a merge
<Saviq> instead of ploughing through all the commits on one level
<dobey> i prefer to call it "fake history" than flat history ;)
<Saviq> better than "merge trunk" being half of that history ;P
<Saviq> but I guess one does not cause the other
<dobey> if merge trunk is happening too much, then that should signify there is something wrong with the development process, or the understanding of the developers about how branches work
<Saviq> well, s/trunk/prereq-branch/
<dobey> sure. i think my statement works for either case. :)
<Saviq> it's just we're touching the same areas of code a lot these days, and can't land often enough, meaning we get into conflict dance all the time
<dobey> sure. not blaming you. just saying i think flattening commits is a non-solution to the process issues.
<cjwatson> PPA publishing issues should hopefully improve very shortly
<dobey> sweet
<jose> 'ello! I was wondering, when creating a Launchpad account/ubuntu one id, does it require you to verify your email address?
<wgrant> A Launchpad account does, an Ubuntu One account does not.
#launchpad 2016-02-13
<znc_user> hi. i'm interested in creating a .deb APT pkg for this: https://launchpad.net/eggdrop/1.8
<znc_user> is there a way to do that, using the existing control files for the 1.6 (stable) official .deb ?
<znc_user> guess it's to be found here somewhere: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eggdrop/1.6.21-4
<znc_user> or here: https://answers.launchpad.net/~twolife/+archive/ubuntu/desktop/+build/6524923
#launchpad 2017-02-07
<kdub> trying to MP a git branch, but I'm not sure what to put into the 'target reference path' field... should it be the checksum of the commit on the target branch? (which doesn't seem to be working)
<xnox> kdub, should be branch no? refs/heads/master ?
<kdub> xnox,  ah, I was just putting the checksum of refs/heads/master in there
<kdub> but that seems to work, thanks
<cjwatson> yeah if I ever get a couple of clear days I'm going to rework that
<cjwatson> you can just write "master", although "refs/heads/master" is the full form
<cjwatson> we always meant for that to be a proper picker UI rather than you having to type the branch name
<kdub> cjwatson, yeah, might have been clearer, but I'm just happy to have git around
<qengho> Hi. Can someone help me with something? Go here, and under Upstream Connections, hit "Register the upstream project" and "Link". Why does the next page say that name is already used?   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tor
<dobey> qengho: there's an inactive project which is registered
<qengho> Hrm.
<dobey> qengho: you can register now though.
<qengho> dobey: Ah! Wow, thanks!
<dobey> the inactive project wasn't for tor, i renamed it
<Trevinho> cjwatson: hey, I'm getting build failures for a snap package in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/+snap/remmina
<Trevinho> cjwatson: the reason is fatal: unable to connect to git.libssh.org: Name or service not known
<Trevinho> looks weird...
<cjwatson> Trevinho: use https:// rather than git://
<Trevinho> cjwatson: ok, let me see
<Trevinho> cjwatson: also, would be possible to get some git hooks in order to execute scripts before the snapcraft in order, for example, to update the version: * parameter of the snap according to include infos such as the git commit?
<Trevinho> cjwatson: finally... :-), Only https_proxy and http_proxy vars are exported... But also ftp_proxy is needed (to be set to the same value, it works fine if I set it manually on ftp fetching)
<Trevinho> the https trick seems to work tho... although it's slower as I can't use depth 1..
<cjwatson> Trevinho: I'd rather that the snapcraft people defined that kind of thing
<cjwatson> there's a bug about that
<Trevinho> cjwatson: about the version thing?
<Trevinho> cjwatson: yeah, true...
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1594794
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1594794 in Snapcraft "Embedded version required in snapcraft.yaml" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Trevinho: please file a bug report against launchpad-buildd for ftp_proxy; I believe you're the first person who's needed that
<Trevinho> cjwatson: but also... For example in github + travis, I can have a repo that builds for both git HEAD and last tag, sending to different branches, in lp I've to maintain two repos...
<cjwatson> err no you don't
<cjwatson> you just need a different snap recipe pointing to a different ref in the same repo
<Trevinho> cjwatson: can multiple recipes stay in the sam repo now? :o
<Trevinho> like in different subfolders or what?
<cjwatson> Trevinho: you can have different versions of snapcraft.yaml in different branches
<Trevinho> ah, yeah... So that... It was the same i was thinking too, it's just that sometimes maintaing two versions can be annoying when a script can do things for you :-)
<cjwatson> I don't want to get into LP maintaining its own language of things on top of snapcraft; if the process of building snaps is to become more dynamic then that needs to go in snapcraft itself
<cjwatson> (and of course a script can commit things on multiple branches)
<neiljerram> Hi there, I just ran into a problem building an OpenStack-related package on launchpad, wonder if someone can help?
<neiljerram> Basically the package wants python-pbr>=1.8, but only 0.70 is available in Trusty, so the build fails.
<neiljerram> If I do the build locally, it falls back to getting pbr>=1.8 from PyPI, but launchpad doesn't allow that, apparently.
<dobey> so you'll need to backport the newer package into your ppa
<neiljerram> So if I have the right version in my PPA, the build will be able to use that?
<dobey> and you should have a build-depends of python-pbr (>= 1.0) (or python3-pbr)
<dobey> yes
<neiljerram> OK - and so presumably if I can find a python-pbr>=1.8 for Trusty somewhere else, I can just copy that in?
<dobey> well, if the binary packages are arch independent, you could just binary copy the ones from xenial into trusty perhaps (assuming the paths that are installed to are also not version dependent)
<neiljerram> OK, thanks very much for your quick help!
<dobey> yeah, the packages are arch independent
<dobey> so you can just do a copy of the binaries from the xenial ubuntu archive into your ppa, for trusty
<dobey> or even the ones from zesty, which is a bit newer version
<neiljerram> Thanks, I'll try that.
<neiljerram> Sorry, more guidance needed :-)  Do you know where I go to copy a binary package from the Ubuntu archive into my PPA?
<dobey> i know there is a web page you can do it from. i do not recall the url :)
<nacc> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying ?
<neiljerram> nacc, that certainly works when the source is another PPA.  But I think not when the source is the Ubuntu archive.
<dobey> i think copy-packages can copy from the archive
<nacc> neiljerram: ah could be, sorry
<nacc> dobey: i think you're right
<neiljerram> Can dput upload a binary package?
<dobey> no
<neiljerram> This perhaps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/489564/launchpad-cli-copying-packages
<dobey> and i can't recall how i got to the web page with the archive listing and copy option, that one time i actually managed to find it
<cjwatson> It isn't well-advertised for copies from the primary archive because it's hideous with so many packages
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages
<cjwatson> but you're better off using the 'copy-package' program from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools in that case, normally
<cjwatson> (+copy-packages for primary is also rather liable to time out)
<dobey> ah, that, yeah
<neiljerram> Thanks cjwatson, I'll try that.
<kyrofa> The last few times I've built snaps the armhf and arm64 seem to be having proxy issues: "Tunnel connection failed: 407 Proxy Authentication Required"
<kyrofa> If I keep retrying eventually they work
<cjwatson> How long do the builds in question take?
#launchpad 2017-02-08
<kyrofa> An hour-ish
<cjwatson> The proxy token timeout is an hour
<cjwatson> Planning to bump it soon, just haven't quite had time
<kyrofa> Ah ha, then that's definitely it
<kyrofa> I blame it on sourceforge. If I get a bad mirror... man can it craaawwwwl
<kyrofa> I have no idea why boost is still using them
<cjwatson> Is there any way you can move the network pulling earlier in the build?
<cjwatson> Or do you have any way to control which mirror you get?
<kyrofa> Neither-- snapcraft isn't deterministic in the order in which the parts are handled. I guess I could try to find a specific mirror link though
<kyrofa> But I think sourceforge hides them
<Laibsch> What is the default sort order for something like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=libsane ?
<Laibsch> I think it would be nice if it was most recent upload or if the user could limit it to certain release pockets.
<janluca> Hey, I have a problem when I try to login to Launchpad: I get the following error message:
<janluca>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<janluca> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<janluca> (Error ID: OOPS-cf7087a7e65dc0f79c1c722b1097f07a)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-cf7087a7e65dc0f79c1c722b1097f07a
<cjwatson> janluca: sorting that out for you now
<janluca> cjwatson: Thank you
<cjwatson> janluca: (for the record, it's because LP had a previous unactivated account for you due to having imported a source package with that same email address as Maintainer, so you ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> janluca: try again now
<janluca> cjwatson: Thank you, seems to work now :)
<cjwatson> good good, sorry for the inconvenience
<cpaelzer> can one tell me the definition of the flavor "autopkgtest" for ppc64el as used by LP dep8 tests on scalingstack?
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: Launchpad isn't responsible for autopkgtests
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: I suggest asking Laney
<cpaelzer> I asked in IS now thinking they administrate it
<cpaelzer> I'm highlighting Laney there
<cpaelzer> thanks cjwatson
<Laney> also here ...
<Laney> Let's answer in public
<cpaelzer> sure
<Laney> | ID                                   | Name                             | Memory_MB | Disk | Ephemeral | Swap | VCPUs | RXTX_Factor | Is_Public |
<Laney> +--------------------------------------+----------------------------------+-----------+------+-----------+------+-------+-------------+-----------+
<Laney> | 93329106-bd00-4e38-ae2d-d5272a0a4300 | autopkgtest                      | 1536      | 20   | 0         |      | 1     | 1.0         | True      |
<cpaelzer> thanks Laney
<Laney> np
<deanman> Hiya, is it expect not to be able to see bugs reported whose status changed to invalid ?
<cjwatson> deanman: They aren't shown by default, but you can search for them.
<deanman> cjwatson, i run into this problem, posted a bug and i was able to see it after clicking my name on top right corner and then selecting "Bugs"
<deanman> then it was changed into "invalid" and couldn't find it using that flow. Then the bug changed status into "Triaged" but still i wasn't able to see it.
<cjwatson> deanman: what's your username and what's the bug number?
<deanman> cjwatson, deanman/1662019
<cjwatson> deanman: that doesn't appear to be your LP username ...
<cjwatson> deanman: ah, but from the reporter of that bug, I see.  duplicate bugs are hidden by default, and that bug is marked as a duplicate
<cjwatson> deanman: you'll see it listed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/~dean-maniatis?field.omit_dupes.used=
<cjwatson> deanman: or Advanced search -> uncheck "Hide duplicate bugs"
<Freso> Yo. Your git→bzr importer is broken (it break on GPG signed commits). Is this already reported (so I can follow its progress)? If not, where would I go to report it?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1084403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<Freso> Cheers dobey :)
<dobey> Freso: you can import to git instead of bzr now, btw
<dobey> (as mentioned in that bug)
<cjwatson> Freso: For the reason dobey mentioned, it's low-priority now and in practice unlikely to be fixed.  If you have a reason you can't use git-to-git imports, we'd like to hear it.
#launchpad 2017-02-09
<deanman> cjwatson, ah right! Got it, thank you very much for the clarification!
<Freso> cjwatson: I was "just asking for a friend". I'm filing a ticket in the project's own tracker to move from bzr to git mirror in Lp.
<Freso> I don't think any of the people involved with the project are otherwise using Launchpad much, so we probably never realised it was possible to do git→git now.
<cpaelzer> Laney: you were to kind to give me the definition of the auotpkgtest flavor for ppc64el - just wondering, is x86 different for mem/cpu?
<Laney> cpaelzer: no
<cpaelzer> thanks
<icey> any chance of getting u2f authentication into Launchpad?
<rbasak> It'd be in login.ubuntu.com I think. That already supports 2 factor (which I use via my Yubikey)
<dobey> it doesn't do u2f though
<rbasak> No, but what I mean is that u2f would presumably need to go there, rather than Launchpad?
<dobey> yes
<iliv> I don't see the "Import Now" button under Import Details heading on a git repo page. I'm pretty sure it used to be there but all it says now is: The next import is scheduled to run as soon as possible.
<iliv> did something change on Launchpad?
<dobey> iliv: you're not logged in or don't have permissions to request immediate imports for the repo you're looking at, i would guess
<iliv> I am definitely logged in. I also used to be able to do this many times before today.
<cjwatson> if it's already scheduled then there won't be an import now button
<cjwatson> it might have been already scheduled before you got there due to cron
<iliv> yeah, how does this work exactly?
<iliv> it also says: Last successful import was 6 hours ago.
<cjwatson> URL?
<iliv> sure, https://code.launchpad.net/~commandpromptinc/postgresql-snap/+git/postgresql-snap
<cjwatson> I always forget precisely how the scheduler works but I think for git it basically just schedules an import if the last import was >=6 hours ago
<cjwatson> yeah, so that one is scheduled and will happen when an importer gets round to it, likely soon
<iliv> I would like to know how soon soon means. Just so I can wait and/or plan effectively. I mean, I can't sit here refreshing the page hoping soon is the next minute :)
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, the queue length actually isn't visible to me (annoyingly), but I've rarely seen it be more than a few minutes
<cjwatson> oh and in fact it's done now
<iliv> okay so about half an hour, give or take
<iliv> i'll have to remember that
<iliv> thanks cjwatson and dobey
<cjwatson> I think that must be near the high water mark; I frequently request imports and they're done inside a minute
<cjwatson> ah, found some graphs which suggest there are ~300 queued imports at the moment
<juliank> Hey guys, I was just getting  a email relating to bug 1657440 and searched my emails - I only got the initial bug report and the message about a remote bug watch being added
<ubot5> bug 1657440 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "apt won't redownload Release.gpg after inconsistent cache updates made while UCA is being updated" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657440
<juliank> the other messages seem to have never reached my gmail address
<juliank> I guess it is related to some SPF/DMARC failures
<juliank> According to Google the initial bug report fails DMARC
<juliank> And the original message probably only got through because it has a from ...@canonical.com address: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23963005/
<juliank> I'm not sure what the best approach is - just change the From lines to not use real email addresses but the bug email?
#launchpad 2017-02-10
<tjaalton> anyone up who knows about ppa's?
<tjaalton> if a package is removed from a ppa, can an older version be uploaded later, or does it keep track of what it once had?
<nacc> tjaalton: i believe it will remember and reject
<dobey> nope. newer version number still has to be uploaded, i'm pretty sure
<dobey> the history is still in the DB
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> padoka ppa is busted then, accidentally put an epoch in the mesa version :P
<tjaalton> needs to create new ones I guess
<cjwatson> tjaalton: you can upload an older version later as long as the newer one has been removed
<tjaalton> oh?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: the bit about history in the DB that dobey refers to only means that the version number once uploaded is permanently burned
<cjwatson> so you can never reuse a version in a given archive, but you can remove-then-upload to go backwards
<tjaalton> yeah that's what I was after, thanks
<cjwatson> (this is implemented in a very complicated way that's hard to track down; the key is Archive.getOverridePolicy, which behaves differently for the primary archive vs. PPAs
<cjwatson> )
<dobey> oh hrmm
<dobey> tjaalton: well, i guess if you can build an older version, you're going to have to tell people to manually downgrade if they managed to install the broken epoched veersion
<tjaalton> dobey: sure, I'll tell him
#launchpad 2017-02-12
<santa_> good evening
<santa_> I'm working on some scriptery working with the launchpad lib
<santa_> but it retrieves no "builds" for one package
<santa_> this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktnef
<santa_> in fact the web interface linked above doesn't show anything in "Builds" for the zesty package
<santa_> so I'm curious about this, if someone can shed a light over this I would appreciate it
<cjwatson> that's because it was copied forward from yakkety and hasn't been modified in zesty
<cjwatson> source packages are only rebuilt in a given series if there's some reason for them to be (new version, or a new architecture being added)
#launchpad 2018-02-05
<tsoome> hi, Im getting (Error ID: OOPS-034f5b0a9d04aa045371d78c3e6d056b) while trying to login qemu bugtracker page.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-034f5b0a9d04aa045371d78c3e6d056b
<wgrant> tsoome: Have you logged into Launchpad before?
<tsoome> um, sort of — it is able to show me my user info
<tsoome> or was it that ubuntu one...
<wgrant> Yeah, your account is a little strange.
<wgrant> Trying to work out what's happened here.
<tsoome> maybe some sort of conversion issue, apparently it is rather old and I had some trouble to recover it, had to use all my connections to get old email re-enabled for that...
<wgrant> tsoome: Try now?
<wgrant> Hopefully fixed that 13 year old account
<tsoome> ou, seems ok. btw, is there still account tsoome?
<tsoome> the web interface was hinting there is…
<tsoome> thanks btw:)
<wgrant> tsoome: Oh, heh, didn't find that one. You can merge it into your main account at https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge?field.dupe_person=tsoome
<wgrant> If you still have access to the email address.
<tsoome> ouch.. that one is even older...
<tsoome> in fact, it was my first one from ’93 :P
<wgrant> Impressive.
<tsoome> well, there are 2 options - either I’ll reuse my other contacts, or if you could change the address there and I’d rather merge the current account with the original one:)
<tsoome> other contacts to re-enable my old email address:D
<wgrant> tsoome: I can just rename that account out of the way so you can rename your "new" account to ~tsoome
<tsoome> yea, i figured that, just that that old email is not working, so I can not get an access right now
<wgrant> tsoome: I've renamed it to https://launchpad.net/~tsoome-2 for now.
<vila> hi there !
<vila> qastaging seems to be in bad shape for ~1 week now, I get timeouts on almost everything :-/ https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~vila being the one I'm the most interested in
<vila> wgrant, cjwatson: Is qastaging state known (timing out, see above) ? Will it be fixed (if that's on the backseat I can sympathize :-/) ? If not, can you say so (will unblock me) ?
<cjwatson> It's known in that I see the same thing too, but I wasn't able to work out what the problem was when I tried last week; the OOPS is mostly non-SQL time, with lots of mysterious long delays between queries
<cjwatson> there's an awful lot of /mailinglist requests going on; I wonder if there's a queue that wasn't cleared at the restore
<tsoome> wgrant: ping:)
<vila> cjwatson: ack (sry noticed late). So once the queue dries things will improve ?
<cjwatson> vila: I'm not sure; may need more investigation if/when I can figure out where the logs are ...
<cjwatson> and it was just a guess
<vila> cjwatson: as long as you don't give up, happy to wait ;-)
<vila> Otherwise I'll switch to testing against production... Tests are reliable enough now and should be isolated against a test project anyway
<wgrant> cjwatson: Ah, the mailinglist queries would do it.
#launchpad 2018-02-06
<ahasenack> hi, I could use some assistance with a git MP in LP. The diff it's showing me seems incorrect
<ahasenack> this is the mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-advantage-tools/+git/ubuntu-advantage-tools/+merge/337213
<ahasenack> and let me highlight one of the incorrect things
<ahasenack> debian/rules (+6/-0) <-- it's saying that debian/rules is a new file
<ahasenack> but it's not, it exists already: https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-advantage-tools/tree/debian/rules
<ahasenack> many other files in debian/ are misrepresented like that in the diff
<ahasenack> "git diff bionic-version-14..ubuntu/devel -- debian/rules" shows the correct diff
<cjwatson> ahasenack: Conceivably bug 1609972, although I don't see a modify/delete conflict here so probably not.  I'm on leave today so won't investigate in detail.  Could you file a bug report about this on the turnip project, please?
<ubot5> bug 1609972 in turnip "Git merge proposals silently show no diff if there are conflicts?" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609972
<ahasenack> cjwatson: will do
#launchpad 2018-02-07
<smoser> hey... wondering if there is a easy solution for this that we're missing.
<smoser> we have a recipe building curtin and publishing to a 'daily build ppa'.
<smoser> then, we have code that is testing the package build from that daily build ppa (on a nightly basis)
<smoser> we have a test harness that lives in the source.
<smoser> so we apt-get install curtin
<smoser> and apt-get source curtin
<smoser> and then run the test harness from the source
<smoser> the issue is that we find skew between source version and binary version
<smoser> and then we have expected failures because the harness isnt at same level as the code
<nacc> smoser: why not use curtin= ?
<nacc> smoser: to force them to be the same
<smoser> nacc: source package ?
<smoser> confused.
<smoser> apt-get source
<smoser> and apt-get install
<smoser> get different versions
<smoser> thats my problem. (because the binary just isnt published or possibly built yet)
<smoser> originally i guess i assumed that the source would only ever be published if the binary was built.
<nacc> smoser: if you can apt-get install curtin
<nacc> then you can find what version you have installed
<nacc> then apt-get source curtin=<version>
<nacc> presumingn the ppa has kept that source avaialblle
<smoser> oh. yeah... and do you think that will always be there?
<nacc> smoser: i forget the rules for ppas
<smoser> do the ppa archives keep more than one ?
<smoser> thats worth a try though. thanks.
<nacc> smoser: it won't go back super far regardlless, but i'm assuming this only matters for the most recnet build(s)?
<nacc> smoser: you can check the source list on the ppa page, or using lplib, i thinnk
<nacc> smoser: you could see what import-ppa does (from git-ubuntu) for your ppa
<smoser> nacc: thanks
<smoser> rharper: https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/curtin/+git/curtin/+merge/337290
<rharper> nice
<nacc> smoser: yeah that seems reasonablle. I wouldl expect a PPA to keep the sourcse used to build any packages that are currently installlable; obviously this is a race (i'm guessing) where a new source is being built, so it's possible they would disappear midway, but it seems a bit unlikely
<cjwatson> smoser,nacc: it probably won't be published in Sources files, but you should be able to do dget https://launchpad.net/~OWNER/+archive/ubuntu/PPANAME/+files/curtin_VERSION.dsc (or moral equivalent)
<nacc> cjwatson: ah good to know
<smoser> cjwatson: ok. thank you. harder than i'd like it to be. but ok.
<cjwatson> I miiiight be wrong, but I thought this was in my list of "boy I sure wish this worked differently, but I don't feel like spending the non-trivial effort involved in fixing it"
<wgrant> cjwatson is correct. Only the most recent source remains published on ppa.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> The only case where multiple versions of a particular source or binary are published in an (archive, suite, arch) is atomic arch-indep domination.
<wgrant> A similar mechanism could probably be used for sources, now that atomic arch-indep domination exists, but nobody's ever done that.
<cjwatson> The Debian archive has done it for a while.
<wgrant> Yeah
<wgrant> I mean nobody's looked at it seriously in LP's history AFAIK
<wgrant> It also ties into the whole Built-Using thing.
#launchpad 2018-02-08
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi :), could you take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/664192
<acheronuk> a lot of 'cleaning' and not much building going on again on x86 builders. can that be 'poked'?
<acheronuk> now looks better. if someone did that, thanks
#launchpad 2018-02-09
<frickler> I'm having issues opening a kernel bug, getting a very fast Timeout error every time, can anyone take a look? latest Error ID: OOPS-291b189de43eaeb841cd62083c38bbb7
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-291b189de43eaeb841cd62083c38bbb7
<cjwatson> that one's some kind of weird internal database maintenance job that occasionally blocks us from executing trigger functions, but so far it's always gone away after ten minutes or so
<cjwatson> have you already tried "wait ten minutes and try again"?
<frickler> cjwatson: sorry, didn't spot your reply earlier. I did retry a couple of times, not sure about the timespan though. I was then successful using the URL provided by "ubuntu-bug linux" instead
<vila> cjwatson: qastaging looks really dead now (haven't used it for > a week now, just checking the timeouts from time to time)
<cjwatson> vila: It must have been made sad by some recabling work.  The site is back now (though timeouts are no better).
#launchpad 2018-02-10
<vila> cjwatson: thanks for the feedback ! /me sadface too (regarding lp having its test resource in bad shape)
<vila> timeouts still being there for so long is worrying :-/
<cjwatson> Well, only one of our test resources, and we can work around it.
<fdisp> hello
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guy
<jfmcarreira> any help with this error
<jfmcarreira> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356505126/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.calyp_0.9999.0-201802101442-e8cd8d7-201802101505~ubuntu16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> jfmcarreira: I think that bit of the packaging toolchain is (perhaps incorrectly) case-sensitive; you need to make sure to write "Package:" in debian/control, not "package:" (https://git.launchpad.net/playuver/tree/debian/control?h=debian-packaging-devel)
#launchpad 2018-02-11
<acheronuk> x86 builders don't look healthy again. much cleaning, not much building
<wgrant> Looking
<acheronuk> wgrant: thanks
#launchpad 2019-02-04
<juliank> It seems Launchpad might need some adjustments for a future dpkg update: In dpkg 1.19.3, the Binary field goes away in _source.changes; and Launchpad requires it
<juliank> I guess we could always revert the change in dpkg though
<cjwatson> Already filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1813037, but nobody's had time to work on it yet
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1813037 in Launchpad itself ".changes from dpkg-genchanges 1.19.3 are rejected" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Launchpad uses that field non-trivially, so it will require some thought
<juliank> ack
 * juliank subscribes
#launchpad 2019-02-05
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, do we have a sad lp?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: please elaborate.
<LocutusOfBorg> every build is not ending...
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notmuch/0.28.1-1ubuntu1
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notmuch/0.28.1-1ubuntu1/+build/16353557
<LocutusOfBorg> also fbi, emacs mrtg, openimageio remmina, libpng1.6 and so on
<cjwatson> OK, in future please do narrow things down a little - LP has lots of pieces
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry! I was sure it was already reported, this is why I didn't put much verbosity
<cjwatson> I'm certainly seeing buildd-manager doing stuff, but maybe not as much as it should be
<cjwatson> 2019-02-05 10:55:58+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Processing finished job PACKAGEBUILD-16353452 (amd64 build of maxima 5.42.2-27~201902050643~ubuntu18.10.1 in ubuntu cosmic RELEASE) from builder lcy01-amd64-030: OK
<LocutusOfBorg> cosmic... interesting
<cjwatson> Not really
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe disco is broken? could it make sense?
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> At this level it doesn't matter
<cjwatson> buildd-manager restarted; should recover shortly
<LocutusOfBorg> ok nice! thanks
<cjwatson> This has happened a few times lately but the cause is unknown
<LocutusOfBorg> stupid me I didn't report it earlier
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, this is the reason for me joining this channel permanently, acheronuk discovered it last time IIRC
<cjwatson> It's almost as if some kind of pool is gradually filling up with stuck execution threads
<cjwatson> At some point I should work out if there's a usefully quick way to dump its state live so that we can look into it
#launchpad 2019-02-07
<acheronuk> cjwatson: buildd-manager again?
<wgrant> acheronuk: Indeed, fixing.
<acheronuk> ty
<ricotz> hi, looks like it takes a long time for built ppa packages to be published
<cjwatson> Nothing seems to be specifically wrong.  Probably just some fat PPAs.
<cjwatson> Ah yes, I see kubuntu-ci being published recently.
<ricotz> ah now it is there, took 2 hours
#launchpad 2019-02-08
<juliank> I only remember submitting this bug once, but it's two bugs now
<juliank> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1815187
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1815187 in apt (Ubuntu) "Fix crash when opening DepCache before Cache" [Undecided,New]
<juliank> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1815188
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1815188 in apt (Ubuntu) "Fix crash when opening DepCache before Cache" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> maybe accidental double-submit; the timestamps are a second apart
<juliank> maybe a browser bug :D
<ribalda> Hello. I cannot use my login :(  We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<ribalda> something going on?
<ribalda> username ricardo@ribalda.com
<ribalda> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/cljKB3DQ/Screenshot%20from%202019-02-08%2014-12-36.png
<cjwatson> ribalda: Give me a few minutes to get your account fixed up.  You must have deleted and recreated your login.{ubuntu.com,launchpad.net} account at some point.
<cjwatson> ribalda: Oh, not quite, the problem is that LP autocreated a placeholder record to represent you when it imported a package you uploaded to Debian, and now we need to reconcile things.
<cjwatson> sysadmin on duty pinged out of IRC, just waiting for them to rejoin ...
<cjwatson> ribalda: Should work for you now; sorry about that
<ribalda> absolutely no worries, now it works fine
<ribalda> thanks!
#launchpad 2020-02-03
<Laney> Is somehthing in git.lp.net down? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xG8dwT8SG9/ (I got that URL from the web UI)
<cjwatson> investigating
<cjwatson> load graphs and such look ok
<cjwatson> turnip-pack-virt isn't running, again
<marcustomlinson> I've got the same issue
<cjwatson> Everyone will
<cjwatson> No need for further reports
<marcustomlinson> ok ok, just adding info
<cjwatson> I've asked on #is for somebody to restart the turnip-pack-virt servers
<cjwatson> Looks like they were OOM-killed or similar
<cjwatson> Should be back now - sorry for the inconvenience
<ahasenack> thanks!
<Laney> 🕺
#launchpad 2020-02-04
<wxl> looks like the builders are unhappy. only one amd64 machine???
<wgrant> Fixing
<wxl> oh that looks better. thanks wgrant :)
<rbasak> Is there any way to retrieve the branch tip of an MP that has been force-pushed over, so I can compare what I reviewed before with what is there now?
<rbasak> Usually I can use my local reflog against the remote branch, but today I see that on this particular MP I reviewed from cgit and never had it locally.
<kyrofa> Is there an existing script that will sync all packages from one PPA to another? I know about copy-package, I guess I'm looking for a copy-package --all option, syncing from one PPA to another
<cjwatson> rbasak: I think not if you didn't make a comment when you did your initial review, sorry.  It's something I'd like to improve at some point
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Not that I know of
<kyrofa> cjwatson, does the API give me a way to list packages in a given PPA?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-getPublishedSources
<kyrofa> Thanks cjwatson, seeing that throughout these scripts, might be able to add the feature I want. I don't suppose there'd be any interest in my proposing that back upstream?
<RikMills> kyrofa: kubuntu has this: https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/kopypackages2
<kyrofa> RikMills, thanks for that, looks like what I'm wanting, I'll take it for a spin
<RikMills> kyrofa: actually, correct branch: https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/kopypackages2?h=2.3
<RikMills> that imports a fucntion from the rest of our tooling to pretty print error I think, but most is just LP api IIRC
<kyrofa> RikMills, not 3.0 yet, eh?
<rbasak> No problem, thanks
<rbasak> I did make a comment in my initial review, FWIW, if that matters?
<rbasak> Inline comments too
<rbasak> I just hadn't fetched the branch locally
<RikMills> kyrofa: nope. that 3.0 is very much work in progress stuff I am told by the guy who maintains our automation
<kyrofa> Heh. Thanks RikMills, this is excellent
<cjwatson> kyrofa: I don't know - I only do ubuntu-archive-tools stuff in passing these days
<kyrofa> RikMills, doesn't look like that the -c option does anything in that script
<RikMills> kyrofa: I think that is left over from previous implementation
#launchpad 2020-02-05
<ijohnson> hey folks, anybody know if there's an issue with building core20 snaps for i386 on LP? I had an i386 build fail oddly like this: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/m8gocrVF/
<wgrant> ijohnson: That's more of an #ubuntu-devel question. Ubuntu focal does not support i386 as a full system architecture.
<ijohnson> wgrant: oh that's right I forgot about that
<ijohnson> that's fine I'll just not build i386 then
<wgrant> ijohnson: I think that probably makes sense, but it probably deserves a proper discussion around consequences.
<wgrant> Because there are many.
<ijohnson> wgrant: you think it makes sense to still have a i386 core20 snap or it makes sense for me to not build my snap for i386 :-) ?
<wgrant> ijohnson: Oh, this isn't core20, but an rdep, I see. Nevermind then.
<ijohnson> weirdly enough we actually do have an i386 core20 snap
<ijohnson> I do think we should add something to snapcraft (and maybe LP somewhere too) that complains more obviously if you try to build a i386 core20-based snap since I don't think we should have a i386 core20 snap
#launchpad 2020-02-06
<juliank> cjwatson: hey there, I'm building a huge haskell snap, and it fails after 2 hours on arm* (others succeeded: i386 in 16 mins,  amd64 in 40 mins, and s390x/ppc64el in an hour). Now I don't know why it failed as cabal lost its log file, so I'm wondering if it's timing out after 2h - otherwise, I'd assume it's running out of memory
<juliank> (via build.snapcraft.io)
<juliank> https://launchpad.net/~build.snapcraft.io/+snap/a8e82f0f88986fe073c27523af44b465/+build/822541
<cjwatson> juliank: The token that snap builds get to talk via a proxy to the internet expires after two hours.
<juliank> ah
<juliank> that explains it
<cjwatson> See if you can get it to do all the downloads first.
<juliank> ack
#launchpad 2020-02-08
<KombuchaKip> Does anyone know how to get a PPA recipe to post on the upstream github repository on a failed build? Right now Travis can do this via the webhook integration somehow.
<cjwatson> KombuchaKip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1836010 - no schedule for adding that at the moment, but we can provide mentoring if you want to try to add it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1836010 in Launchpad itself "Webhook for package builds" [Undecided,New]
<RikMills> problem with x86 builders? or maintenance?
<Fat-Zer> hi, are there any links to source code on launchpad translations?
<Fat-Zer> neverbind... I saw the line bellow the translation...
<Ant_222> Hello, all. Can you help me configure git for Launchpad? I have created a key pair, registered the public key, put the private one at the default location, yet `git' keeps saying: "Host key verification failed."  Do I need to configure anything else?
<Ant_222> OK, I made it. Had to add git.launchpad.net to the known_hosts file.
#launchpad 2020-02-09
<KombuchaKip> cjwatson: Thank you. I will monitor this bug.
